# Feierabendrunden im Bergischen (Teil 2)



## Manni (21. Juli 2005)

Guten Abend,
nächsten Donnerstag starte ich um 18:00 Uhr von Schloß Burg aus zu einer Trail-Runde rund um Remscheid. Potentielle Mitfahrer sollten sich aber auf recht flowige    Handtuch-schmale Trails    durch dichten Dschungel    einstellen. Also nichts für Warmduscher.   
Hoffe trotzdem dass sich der eine oder andere meldet   
Mutige Entdecker können sich hier  eintragen.

Gruß Manni


----------



## Manni (21. Juli 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Bei fünf Flicken ist aber bald der break even point von Flickenkosten zu Neuschlauch erreicht.
> 
> Hätte nie gedacht, das Hardy mich mal naß macht, hat er aber geschafft, allerdings mit Hilfe von oben.
> 
> ...



Wenigstens hat dann mein Schlauch, der mit den ganzen Flicken schon aussieht als hätte er die Masern, gehalten  
Bin aber froh in nun los zu sein, sonst hätte ich mich nie von ihm trennen können   

Gruß Manni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blake69 (22. Juli 2005)

stahlgabi schrieb:
			
		

> Hi!
> 
> Ein Dankeschön nochmal an Hardy für die gestrige Feierabendrunde.
> 
> ...



Hallo Gabi     !!!

Sorry, auch wenn Du es mir nicht glaubst: Der Schlauch war neu!!! Es ist wohl so, dass der nicht korrekt in meine Satteltasche reingepasst hat und deshalb beim Zumachen des Reissssssssverschlusses die füüüüünf Löcher verursacht hat.  

Aber JETZT besser Du mit sieben Männern, die Dir beim Flicken helfen, als ich SPÄTER in drei Wochen in Österreich, weitab von der Unterkunft, wo ich dann in den einsamen Bergen erfrieren muss.  

Also liebe Gabi, es war wirklich kein böse Absicht   

Jörg


----------



## Enrgy (22. Juli 2005)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Dazu sage ich: Schei&% Arbeit!
> 
> VG Mikkael



Das darf auch nur der Chef sagen...  

Schoene Gruesse aus San Francisco, werde mir hier mal den Californian way of biking (oder so) vom Auto aus anschauen...Schoenen abend noch, ich muss jetzt fruestuecken  


Gruesse enrgy


----------



## dischi07 (22. Juli 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Das darf auch nur der Chef sagen...
> 
> Schoene Gruesse aus San Francisco, werde mir hier mal den Californian way of biking (oder so) vom Auto aus anschauen...Schoenen abend noch, ich muss jetzt fruestuecken
> 
> ...




Bitte keine Urlaubsgrüße an dieser Stelle...    - vor allem nicht bei diesem Wetter...  
Da wird es einem ja ganz weh ums Herz - noch viel Spaß in den USA - unbekannter Weise! Hoffe auf Urlaubsinpressionen bei der nächsten Tour!

Grüße


----------



## mikkael (23. Juli 2005)

@Hardy

Der Posteingang von hardy_aus_k ist voll. hardy_aus_k kann keine weiteren Privaten Nachrichten empfangen, solange ältere Private Nachrichten nicht gelöscht worden sind.

Wenn ich dich mal bitten darf?   

 Mikkael


----------



## MTB-Kao (25. Juli 2005)

Hi Bikerz,

ich muss dringend noch vor dem Schweizurlaub meine Kassette und Kette ersetzen. Wer kann mir dabei helfen? Ich habe momentan weder das nötige Werkzeug noch die entsprechende Ahnung. Ich dachte vielleicht kann mich jemand anleiten damit ich es beim nächsten Mal selber machen kann.

Wäre super   

Gruß
Lars


----------



## FranG (25. Juli 2005)

MTB-Kao schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Bikerz,
> 
> ich muss dringend noch vor dem Schweizurlaub meine Kassette und Kette ersetzen. Wer kann mir dabei helfen? Ich habe momentan weder das nötige Werkzeug noch die entsprechende Ahnung. Ich dachte vielleicht kann mich jemand anleiten damit ich es beim nächsten Mal selber machen kann.
> 
> ...


Hi Lars,

dauert ca. 15 Minuten. Wenn Du Kette und Kassette mitbringst können wir das bei mir erledigen. Ich wohne in K-Holweide.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Delgado (25. Juli 2005)

Hi Lars,

... oder Du kommst zur Altenberg Trail Tour am Donnerstag (LMB).
Dann machen wir's vorher.

Meld' Dich ggf. dann bring ich Werkzeug mit.

Gruß

M.


----------



## Delgado (25. Juli 2005)

... Volker führt sogar immer feuchte "Für-Danach-Tücher" in seinem Mobil mit


----------



## juchhu (25. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> ... Volker führt sogar immer feuchte "*Für-Danach-Tücher*" in seinem Mobil mit


 
Worauf genau bezieht sich das "Für-Danach-Tücher"?

Schweinkram oder was?

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zippi (25. Juli 2005)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Guten Abend,
> nächsten Donnerstag starte ich um 18:00 Uhr von Schloß Burg aus zu einer Trail-Runde rund um Remscheid. Potentielle Mitfahrer sollten sich aber auf recht flowige    Handtuch-schmale Trails    durch dichten Dschungel    einstellen. Also nichts für Warmduscher.
> Hoffe trotzdem dass sich der eine oder andere meldet
> Mutige Entdecker können sich hier  eintragen.
> ...



Mußt Du eigentlich immer diesen doofen Startplatz aussuchen? Da könnte man sich besser in Glüder treffen und noch'n Stückchen Fluß aufwärts radeln.
Die Fahrt nach Burg ist immer so kacke.

Ach so! Ich war am 16.  um 11 am Schöllerhof, alleine!


----------



## Delgado (25. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Worauf genau bezieht sich das "Für-Danach-Tücher"?
> 
> Schweinkram oder was?
> 
> VG Martin



Mitnichten!

Für-nach-dem-Wechsel-von-Kette-und-Kassette-sich-die-Hände-zu-reinigen.


Wo Du immer dran denkst


----------



## volker k (25. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Worauf genau bezieht sich das "Für-Danach-Tücher"?
> 
> Schweinkram oder was?
> 
> VG Martin




Mitnichten.  

Vieeeeel schlimmer


----------



## Delgado (25. Juli 2005)

zippi schrieb:
			
		

> Ach so! Ich war am 16.  um 11 am Schöllerhof, alleine!



Das kann passieren wenn man ohne Termin da hin fährt   .


----------



## juchhu (25. Juli 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Mitnichten.
> 
> Vieeeeel schlimmer


 
Wusste ichs doch.  Schweinkram !   

VG Martin


----------



## volker k (25. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Wusste ichs doch.  Schweinkram !
> 
> VG Martin



Wie wäre es mit NachDerWurstEssenDieHändeVomFettZuReinigen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Kao (25. Juli 2005)

@franG
danke für das angebot, werde darauf zurück kommen wenn ich am do nicht mit delgado fahren werde 


ÄNDERUNG:
ich sehe gerade das ich am donnerstag 18-uhr-dienst habe, daher also nicht bei michaels tour mitfahren kann


----------



## Manni (25. Juli 2005)

zippi schrieb:
			
		

> Mußt Du eigentlich immer diesen doofen Startplatz aussuchen? Da könnte man sich besser in Glüder treffen und noch'n Stückchen Fluß aufwärts radeln.
> Die Fahrt nach Burg ist immer so kacke.



Du wirst nun vielleicht lachen, aber ich habe keine Ahnung wie ich mit dem Auto nach Glüder komme. 
Da ist es für mich viel einfacher mit dem Auto nach Schloß Burg zu fahren. Außerdem stehen da noch ein paar auf der Gästeliste denen der Startplatz nicht zu doof ist   Und weil ich die Tour im Vergleich zum letzten Mal doch deutlich verbessert habe, reicht es auch ohne die extra Tour, garantiert 

Aber wenn du am Donnerstag nicht so weit anreisen möchtest versteh ich das! Meld dich doch einfach für Samstag  an   

Gruß Manni


----------



## hardy_aus_k (26. Juli 2005)

@Manni

Der König ist tot, es lebe der König !

Nun bist Du Besitzer des Feierabendthreads. Mit allen Rechten und Pflichten   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Marco_Lev (26. Juli 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @Manni
> 
> Der König ist tot, es lebe der König !
> 
> ...



yes, manni 4 prezident!   
junge dynamische männer brauch das land!   

gruß marco


----------



## hardy_aus_k (27. Juli 2005)

@Marco_Lev

Denke immer daran, das Totgesagte länger leben !!!

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Marco_Lev (27. Juli 2005)

ach hardy, weiß ich doch.
wenn der jungspunt die semesterferien durchgefeiert hat, kehrt er uns wieder den rücken zu, und die schönen (wenn auch nen tick zu anstrengenden) touren sind geschichte.   
aber dann schreien wir schon wieder laut nach dir und betteln um weitere runden durchs bergische   

ach ja, gestern abend kam mir die idee mal wieder nen nightride zu fahren. gibt es da interessenten? noch ist es ja schön mild, wär doch mal was anderes, als im winter nachts den arsch abfrieren.
man könnte ja auch im hellen starten und in die dunkelheit reinfahren. also ich freue mich jetzt schon wieder auf die schönen nightrides. 
falls sich mindestens einer findet, können wir ja einen termin ausmachen   

gruß marco


----------



## Zachi (27. Juli 2005)

Marco_Lev schrieb:
			
		

> ach ja, gestern abend kam mir die idee mal wieder nen nightride zu fahren. gibt es da interessenten? noch ist es ja schön mild, wär doch mal was anderes, als im winter nachts den arsch abfrieren.
> man könnte ja auch im hellen starten und in die dunkelheit reinfahren. also ich freue mich jetzt schon wieder auf die schönen nightrides.
> falls sich mindestens einer findet, können wir ja einen termin ausmachen
> 
> gruß marco



Also ich hätte Lust dazu und ich denke Tom_Canyon wär auch dabei.
Sollte aber auf jedenfall ein warmer und trockener Tag sein, ist dann nicht ganz so ungemütlich.

Zachi


----------



## Manni (27. Juli 2005)

Verschwörung!
Wie kann man denn unseren Feierabendthreat so vergewaltigen und abschnippeln. Ich warte seit 2 Tagen darauf dass sich mal wieder was tut, dabei ist schon längst ne Neuauflage am laufen   

Hardy, wenn du glaubst dich so aus der Verantwortung ziehen zu können, hast du dich geschnitten 
Ich werde mir diese Woche Mühe geben und spätestens nächste Woche hab ich alle soweit Abgeschreckt, dass sie nach dir und deinen gemütlichen Touren schreien werden   

@Marco_lev: Hiermit ernenne ich dich zum Co-Guide, ich hoffe du weißt dieses verantwortungsvolle Amt zu schätzen. Und Samstag wird auch nicht gekniffen   Und wer im Herbst nicht hinterm Ofen hervorkommt, werden wir ja noch sehen   

Gruß Manni


----------



## Marco_Lev (27. Juli 2005)

Zachi schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich hätte Lust dazu und ich denke Tom_Canyon wär auch dabei.
> Sollte aber auf jedenfall ein warmer und trockener Tag sein, ist dann nicht ganz so ungemütlich.
> 
> Zachi



klasse!
klär das mit dem thomas doch mal ab, und lass uns einen termin ausmachen. im regen habe ich natürlich auch keine lust zu fahren. vielleicht klappt es ja schon anfang nächster woche.

gruß marco


----------



## Marco_Lev (27. Juli 2005)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> @Marco_lev: Hiermit ernenne ich dich zum Co-Guide, ich hoffe du weißt dieses verantwortungsvolle Amt zu schätzen. Und Samstag wird auch nicht gekniffen   Und wer im Herbst nicht hinterm Ofen hervorkommt, werden wir ja noch sehen
> 
> Gruß Manni



manni, die hoffnung stirbt als letztes, was? glaubst du es ist ein gutes vorzeichen, deinen co-guide abholen zu müssen, weil er sonst nicht weiß wo gefahren wird    
hast du die komplette strecke schon als track? wenn ja, schick doch mal bitte rüber. dann findet der co-guide vielleicht doch noch zum parkplatz zurück, wenn ihr mich alleine im wald zurückgelassen habt   

gruß marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni (27. Juli 2005)

Marco_Lev schrieb:
			
		

> klasse!
> klär das mit dem thomas doch mal ab, und lass uns einen termin ausmachen. im regen habe ich natürlich auch keine lust zu fahren. vielleicht klappt es ja schon anfang nächster woche.
> 
> gruß marco



Nehmt mich mit   
Den Track kriegst du noch und ich bring dir auch morgen was zum spielen mit 

Gruß Manni


----------



## Enrgy (27. Juli 2005)

Hi Junx,
einen Midnight-Ride hatten zippi und ich auch mal geplant. Dann aber Freitags, so dass man danach auspennen kann. 
Start um 21 Uhr oder so, Ende am naechsten Tag...


----------



## Marco_Lev (27. Juli 2005)

was mich angeht, bin recht flexibel, auch gerne in der woche. warte erstmal ab wann zachi und thomas können. aber wir können ja gerne einen weiteren termin für einen freitag ausmachen. dem manni dürfte das egal sein, als student hat man ja immer zeit   
@enrgy: wann bist du denn wieder im lande? kannst ja mal bescheit geben, an welchem freitag du und zippi können.

bis dahin in freudiger erwartung,
gruß marco


----------



## Enrgy (27. Juli 2005)

@marco
kommen am 5.8. abends wieder. An dem Wochenende muss ich dann erstmal den Jetlag auskurieren. Mal schaun, was die Wochen danach so an Wetter bringen.
Aber wochentags ginge es natuerlich auch, wenn nicht vor 20 Uhr gestartet wird.
Unsere Idee war halt ein "Midnight-Ride", der ueber 24Uhr hinaus geht.


----------



## Marco_Lev (27. Juli 2005)

ach, bis dahin haben wir schon die ersten nachtfahrten hinter uns, hoffe ich doch. sag einfach bescheit, wenn es dir passt, dann machen wir einen termin fest.

gruß marco


----------



## Zachi (27. Juli 2005)

Also der 5.8. wäre ein Termin, an dem ich könnte, leider der Thomas nicht. Danach das Wochenende ist Bierbörse, weiß nicht, ob sich da jemand fit fühlt. Da könnte ich auch nur Freitag. Das Wochenende danach sind Freitag und Samstag ausgebucht, dann bin ich zwei Wochen im Urlaub. Heißt bin erst wieder ab  5. September verfügbar. 
In der Woche wäre nur als Notlösung möglich, da es erst recht spät dunkel wird und ich früh raus muß.
Ich würde auch vorschlagen eine Tour zu fahren, die alle kennen.

Zachi


----------



## Manni (27. Juli 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> @marco
> kommen am 5.8. abends wieder. An dem Wochenende muss ich dann erstmal den Jetlag auskurieren. Mal schaun, was die Wochen danach so an Wetter bringen.
> Aber wochentags ginge es natuerlich auch, wenn nicht vor 20 Uhr gestartet wird.
> Unsere Idee war halt ein "Midnight-Ride", der ueber 24Uhr hinaus geht.




Jetlag,
faule Ausrede, ist doch perfekt zum Biken wenn du nachtaktiv bist   
Quasi zum Frühstück ein kleiner nighride à la carte


----------



## Marco_Lev (28. Juli 2005)

da muß ich dem manni allerdings rechtgeben. ist doch quasi das gleiche als würde ich von der nachtschicht kommen, oder?   
ich seh schon, so leicht wird es doch nicht nen nighride auf die beine zu stellen, bzw. leute dafür zubekommen. wenn ich mir so das wetter heute anschaue, mag ich ja selbst noch garnicht so wirklich an nightrides glauben...
warten wirs ab.

gruß marco


----------



## on any sunday (28. Juli 2005)

Über mir befindet sich eine dicke, fette Wolke und ist heftigst inkontinent. Das wird über Solingen bestimmt bald nicht anders sein. 

Ich bin wasser- und blitzscheu deshalb sage ich dem Manni mal ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (28. Juli 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Über mir befindet sich eine dicke, fette Wolke und ist heftigst inkontinent. Das wird über Solingen bestimmt bald nicht anders sein.
> 
> Ich bin wasser- und blitzscheu deshalb sage ich dem Manni mal ab.


 






Das bisschen Strom und Flüssig(g )leitmittel. 
Komm schon. Was sollen wir dazu sagen, wir wollen nachher noch grillen. 

Wir haben aber alle gebetet, deshalb zieht die Gewitterfront nordöstlich, großräumig an der Hardt vorbei. 

VG Martin


----------



## Enrgy (28. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ...Was sollen wir dazu sagen, wir wollen nachher noch grillen.



Jou, alle Mann Finger in die Luft und in der anderen Hand das Bike, gibt nen schoenen Blitzableiter, Grillen inclusive...


----------



## Marco_Lev (28. Juli 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Über mir befindet sich eine dicke, fette Wolke und ist heftigst inkontinent. Das wird über Solingen bestimmt bald nicht anders sein.
> 
> Ich bin wasser- und blitzscheu deshalb sage ich dem Manni mal ab.



manni hat mich bei mir zuhause auch schon mit der regenjacke in leverkusen abgeholt. aber da wir ja bei jedem wetter biken  , machten wir uns auf den weg zum startpunkt und waren auf das schlimmste gefasst. obwohl es um 18uhr noch keinen einzigen tropfen geregnet hatte, konnten wir weit und breit keinen mitfahrer entdecken. so gegen 18:13uhr, als wir dann endlich aufbrechen wollten kam uns *dischi07* auf dem parkplatz entgegen. so starteten wir die runde zu dritt. kein regentropfen während der ganzen fahrt. hatte wohl schon vor unserer ankunft dort geregnet, die trails waren wirklich sehr schön glitschig und rutschig. 
ich bin froh das wir uns nicht von den trüben wetteraussichten einschüchtern lassen haben, denn so wurde es noch ein sehr genialer bike-tag, in für mich fast völlig neuen gefielden  
vielen dank an *manni* , für die gelungene tour. freue mich schon auf samstag, und hoffe das das wetter wieder so trocken bleibt wie heute   

gruß marco


----------



## Manni (29. Juli 2005)

Hi, hier folgt der Tourenbericht von gestern. War alles halb so wild. 

Genau pünktlich zur Feierabendrude lag drohende eine große Gewitterwolke über Leverkusen. Erster Platzregen und ein leises Grollen deuteten das 
Gewitter an. Da sich Marco aber unter keinen Umständen von der Tour abbringen lassen wollte fuhren wir gemeinsam die A1 hoch - dem guten Wetter hinterher - Richtung Remscheid. 
Am Startpunkt unterhalb der von Schloß Burg schien dann zur Belohnung für unseren Tatendrang auch die Sonne, während das Gewitter, dass sich am Fuße des Bergischen Landes von seinem Ballast getrennt hatte, abzog. Erwartungsgemäß war der Parkplatz leer und das Starterfeld recht übersichtlich.    

Da uns die unbekannten Größen, die sich angekündigt hatten eher spanisch vorkamen und der Rest lieber zu hause geblieben war, gingen wir ganz entspannt an den Start. Doch gerade, als wir zwei uns um viertel nach sechs auf den Weg machen wollten, ging uns doch noch einer in die Falle.   
Dischi07 aus Köln, der es dann auch auf den Punkt brachte:
Ich dachte ich hab Glück und ihr seid schon weg.   

So ging es dann zu dritt an der Wupper entlang Richtung Müngstner Brücke, wobei uns aber ein feuchter Trails mit einigen Stufen schoneinmal auf die 
schwierigen Verhältnisse einstimmte. Auch ohne Gewitter war der Boden feucht und glitschig. Wir unterquerten die Müngstner Brücke und es ging 
über die B229 hinweg nach Sudberg. Hier wurde dann das beabsichtigte Feuerwerk losgelassen, jedoch wollte bei den feuchten Wurzeln kein Flow aufkommen, man mußte vielzusehr aufpassen, nicht wegzurutschen. 

Die schon bei Trockenheit konditionell anspruchsvollen Passagen wurden im ständigen auf und bezwungen, wobei die wuchernde Vegetation die einst handtuchbreiten Trails stellenweise auf Waschlappengröße schrumpfen ließ.   

Dafür waren Arme und Beine hinterher aber auch blitze blank.   
Insgesamt waren die Trails aber noch gut fahrbar und die angedrohten Modderpassagen blieben aus. Ab Aue ging es auf Waldwegen am Morsbach entlang. Hier passierten wir die Remscheider Talsperre und einige alte Wassermühlen, wie den Clemenshammer. Wir zweigten dann hier und da nochmals in den Dschungel ab, um ein paar Trails zu fahren. Da wir 
aber eine halbe Stunde verspätet gestartet waren, kürzte ich dann ein paar Bergwertungen herraus und wir erreichten über den Danielshammer, 
Hermannsmühle und die Trackermühle Remscheid, wo wir wieder die B229 kreuzten.

Hier ging es an der Eschbachtalsperre vorbei und am Eschbach entlang zurück zum Ausgangspunkt, den wir mit Einbruch der Nacht erreichten.   
Mitfahrer: Marco-Lev und Dischi07





Gruß Manni


----------



## dischi07 (29. Juli 2005)

Hallo,

Erst einmal ein dickes Lob an "Manni" - die Tour war sehr geil - wenn man mal von den "Unwegsamkeiten" absieht!   

Wie von Manni schon angedeutet, bin ich ja etwas später gekommen, da auf der A3 mal wieder ein Unfall war - die ganze Fahrt über dachte ich mir nur - "Oh Gott, was wird mich bei dieser Tour erwarten" - bzgl. der Blitze die man über Remscheid und Umgebung sehen konnte. Na ja, es ist dann doch nichts aus dem stürmischen Regen geworden. Die Tour war sehr geil - wie schon angedeutet - wäre aber noch besser bei trockenem Boden - teilweise war sie schon "grenzwertig", da sie doch sehr verwurzelt war.

Überrascht hat mich, dass es in und um Köln anscheinend doch eine Menge "Schönwetterfahrer" gibt - oder warum hat die Hälfte der Leute gefehlt?????   

Freue mich schon auf die nächste Tour mit euch beiden - hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht!   

Grüße
Dirk


----------



## Manni (29. Juli 2005)

Also es sieht nicht gut aus    Für morgen ist Regen angesagt.    
Also wenn es morgen wirklich anhaltend regnet sag ich bis 13Uhr ab, bzw. wir fahren ne leichtere Strecke.
Aber ich gehe mal davon aus, dass ihr Wasserratten eh schon beim ersten Tropfen kneift   
Wenn ihr also bis 13Uhr nichts von mir hört dann steigt die Runde. Ob wir dann allerdings die heftigeren Sachen fahren, müssen wir dann mal vor Ort entscheiden.


Gruß Manni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## solymontes (29. Juli 2005)

Zitat von Manni:



> Da uns die unbekannten Größen, die sich angekündigt hatten eher *spanisch* vorkamen und der Rest lieber zu hause geblieben war, gingen wir ganz entspannt an den Start.



Wieso denn das, ich hatte mich doch gar nicht angemeldet.   

Aber mal ganz im Ernst. Die Tour hatte mich schon gereizt. Aufgrund der unsicheren Wetterlage habe ich zu denen gehört, die lieber zu hause gelieben sind. Bin dann aus lauter Frust nicht fahren zu können statt dessen seit langem wieder Joggen gewesen. Wenigstens etwas. Vielleicht klappt's ja morgen bei der Tour.  

Jorge


----------



## Manni (29. Juli 2005)

solymontes schrieb:
			
		

> Zitat von Manni:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du hattest dich ja auch nicht angemeldet   Damit bist du ja aus dem Schneider.
Aber wenn ich so in meinen Terminen schaue waren da noch 3 Leute, die unentschuldigt gefehlt haben. Sind aber wie gesagt alles Unbekannte. 

Gruß Manni


----------



## Manni (30. Juli 2005)

So, dann kommt jetzt mal das Startsignal   
alles hoffen hat nichts genutzt. Habt wohl gestern alle euren Teller aufgegessen wie?   
Aber nun mal im Ernst, es kommen doch nicht wirklich neun Leute ? Hab doch nirgends was von Freibier oder so gesagt????   

Bis gleich dann,
Gruß Manni


----------



## 130/100 (31. Juli 2005)

Hallo Manni,
nach einer kleinen Reparatur bin ich gestern Dank Deiner Einweisung gut zum Auto zurückgekommen. Bis dahin war es eine schöne Tour, schade dass ich meinen Beitrag zur Pannenstatistik liefern musste... (Das Lager ist übrigens noch in Ordnung, nur der Lagerbolzen äußerlich etwas angegriffen. Dummerweise hat es mir das kleine Kettenblatt verbogen.) Nur gut, dass ich den Rest auf der Strasse gefahren bin. Gott sei Dank waren das Feld diesmal groß genug, so ist ein einzelner Ausfall nicht weiter aufgefallen!
Das nächste Mal bin ich hoffentlich wieder dabei! Kannst Du mir den GPS-Track der gestrigen Tour senden? Ich bin an einigen stellen schon früher vorbeigekommen, mir fehlt im Moment aber noch der Überblick über Eure Gegend...

Vielen Dank und noch einen schönen Sonntag! 
Rainer


----------



## Manni (31. Juli 2005)

Hallo,
hier ein kurzer Bericht zur Tour vom Samstag, der dann doch gar nicht so regnerisch war wie angekündigt. Und so bewahrheiteten sich meine Befürchtungen, als sich dann tatsächlich 11 Biker am Parkplatz in Burscheid eingefunden hatten.
Ich versuche mal alle aufzuzählen: 
Hammelhetzer, on any sunday, Krampe, Backloop, solymontes, irieblue, 130/100, Schreiner2, badehose, Markus und Handlampe.
Ich hoffe ich habe niemanden vergessen, leider kann ich die Nicks aber nicht wirklich allen zuordnen.
Alles begann wie immer harmlos mit warten    Ein Nachzügler aus den fernen Sieben Bergen hatte aufgrund der schlechten Wegverhältnisse rund um Köln bereits sein verspätetes Eintreffen telegrafiert. Doch gab es dann noch weitere Verzögerungen, da die Pflege und Wartung von Bergfahrrädern sich doch noch nicht überall durchgesetzt hat.
Die Sportler wurden dann auch schon unruhig und wetzten die Ritzel und so waren alle froh als es endlich losgehen konnte. 
Aber wie es eben so ist, ein Uwe, äääh Unglück kommt selten allein und der dritte Zwischenfall ließ nur wenige 100 Meter auf sich warten, als unsere Leuchte nochmals für eine Zwangspause sorgte   
Schließlich konnten wir doch noch ins Eifgental vordringen, wo es gar nicht so feucht zuging wie befürchtet. Wir erreichten die Markusmühle und machten uns an den Aufstieg nach Hilgen. Über Höhscheid schlugen wir den Bogen an die Sengbachsperre, auf deren Sperre dann kurz gerostet wurde. Auf Serpentinen stiegen wir nach Höhnrath auf von wo wir uns Richtung Schloss Burg aufmachten. Jedoch bogen wir bereits vorher zu einem Kriegsdenkmal ab, wo sich ein netter Trail anschloss. Als dann alle am Aussichtspunkt bei der Burg des Grafen von Berg angelangt waren ging es über Serpentinen hinab zur Wupper. Diese wurde gequert und eine Schleife zur Müngstner Brücke gemacht. Hier schlug wieder der Fehlerteufel zu: Ein Plattfuß und ein Totalausfall auf Grund von im Antriebsstrang verklemmten Gelenken. 
Der Rest des dreckigen Duzens erreichte dann aber zielstrebig den Wupperkotten, dessen buntes Gartencafe zur Einkehr lockte. 
Nach nur einer Runde brachen wir dann zur zweiten Hälfte der Tour auf. Es ging an der Wupper entlang nach Glüder, wo wir uns den Pfaffenberg hinauf quälten. Hier muss ich aber sagen selber Schuld, wenn ihr der badehose die "Abkürzung" hinauf nachfahrt. 
Auch hier bremste uns wieder ein Defekt aus, glücklicherweise konnte der Plattfuß auch noch instand gesetzt werden. Muss wohl an der Marke liegen   
Da nun noch ein Gewitter heran nahte beschlossen wir den direkten Rückweg anzugehen und fuhren zurück nach Glüder, wo wir den Forstweg nach Witzhelden und weiter nach Hilgen hinauf nahmen. Dort angekommen waren die Wetterkapriolen aber bereits vorüber. Wie zum Hohn schien auf der Rückfahrt bereits wieder überall die Sonne   
Hätte man das mal vorher gewusst, die Tour wäre auch in der geplanten Variante fahrbar gewesen. Aber nach den Unwettern der letzten tage war der Abbruch die einzig richtige Entscheidung  





Wer jetzt noch nicht genug hat kann sich schonmal für Mittwoch eintragen!

Gruß Manni


----------



## Marco_Lev (1. August 2005)

hallo liebe leute,
mein schönes altes MTB siecht so langsam dahin   versuche es heute nocheinmal für einen weiteren ausritt am mittwoch mit manni zu motivieren.
falls mir dies nicht gelingen sollte möchte ich aber nicht aufs biken verzichten.
habe seit vielen jahren ein funktionstüchtiges rennrad im keller stehen und würde dann zwangsweise umsatteln.
hat von euch jemand ein paar schöne tracks fürs RR um den kölner raum herum? etwas ab leverkusen wäre perfekt. 
vielen dank im voraus, auch an den manni der sich gestern an meiner federgabel die finger schmutzig gemacht hat, und versuchte ihr wieder leben einzuhauchen. das er sie quasi vergewaltigt konnte ich ja nicht ahnen, so muß ich sie schweren herzens zu grabe tragen, die sau! 

gruß marco


----------



## on any sunday (1. August 2005)

Marco_Lev schrieb:
			
		

> habe seit vielen jahren ein funktionstüchtiges rennrad im keller stehen und würde dann zwangsweise umsatteln.
> hat von euch jemand ein paar schöne tracks fürs RR um den kölner raum herum? etwas ab leverkusen wäre perfekt.



oder bei OPI


----------



## Manni (1. August 2005)

Marco_Lev schrieb:
			
		

> hallo liebe leute,
> mein schönes altes MTB siecht so langsam dahin   versuche es heute nocheinmal für einen weiteren ausritt am mittwoch mit manni zu motivieren.
> falls mir dies nicht gelingen sollte möchte ich aber nicht aufs biken verzichten.
> habe seit vielen jahren ein funktionstüchtiges rennrad im keller stehen und würde dann zwangsweise umsatteln.
> ...



Ob das mit dem GPS so ne gute Idee ist   
Was ist denn nun mit nem neuen Federkitt + Dämpferkatusche? Hast du die Jungs mal gefragt? Schau aber erstmal nach der Tauchrohrbeschichtung, wenn die bei dir so aussieht wie bei mir ists essig.

Gruß Manni


----------



## Marco_Lev (1. August 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> oder bei OPI



ah ja, danke! mein rennrad steht jetzt schon viele jahre tatenlos im keller rum, und dann möchtest du ihm solche touren beim ersten ausflug antuen? nicht das es damit mal ein wenig überfordert ist   
für den ersten ausritt auf dem RR dürfte es ruhig etwas kürzer zugehen, vielleicht auch nicht ganz so viele höhenmeter. wie soll man denn so vernünftig GA1 fahren können? ach ja, und ins schwitzen wollte ich eigentlich auch nicht kommen   
aber vielen dank schonmal, sollte ich bis mittwoch nicht mit meinem mtb antreten können, werde ich mir eine von deinen touren raussuchen.
kürzere runden sind dennoch erwünscht.

MfG
Marco


----------



## Delgado (1. August 2005)

Marco_Lev schrieb:
			
		

> ah ja, danke! mein rennrad steht jetzt schon viele jahre tatenlos im keller rum, und dann möchtest du ihm solche touren beim ersten ausflug antuen? nicht das es damit mal ein wenig überfordert ist
> für den ersten ausritt auf dem RR dürfte es ruhig etwas kürzer zugehen, vielleicht auch nicht ganz so viele höhenmeter. wie soll man denn so vernünftig GA1 fahren können? ach ja, und ins schwitzen wollte ich eigentlich auch nicht kommen
> aber vielen dank schonmal, sollte ich bis mittwoch nicht mit meinem mtb antreten können, werde ich mir eine von deinen touren raussuchen.
> kürzere runden sind dennoch erwünscht.
> ...



Lieber Marco,

GA1 ist was für den Winter und das zeitige Frühjahr. Z. Zt. wird Tempo gebolzt. Siehe dazu meinen Bericht von der Altenberg Tour letzten Donnerstag in Martins Thread.

Habe übrigens noch zwei Starr-Gabeln für Dich. Beide 1 1/8" mit Gewinde und Ahead   Garantiert unkaputtbar und wartungsarm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni (1. August 2005)

Marco_Lev schrieb:
			
		

> ah ja, danke! mein rennrad steht jetzt schon viele jahre tatenlos im keller rum, und dann möchtest du ihm solche touren beim ersten ausflug antuen? nicht das es damit mal ein wenig überfordert ist
> für den ersten ausritt auf dem RR dürfte es ruhig etwas kürzer zugehen, vielleicht auch nicht ganz so viele höhenmeter. wie soll man denn so vernünftig GA1 fahren können? ach ja, und ins schwitzen wollte ich eigentlich auch nicht kommen
> aber vielen dank schonmal, sollte ich bis mittwoch nicht mit meinem mtb antreten können, werde ich mir eine von deinen touren raussuchen.
> kürzere runden sind dennoch erwünscht.
> ...



@Marco: Was ist denn nun mit der Gabel? Haste nochmal reingeschaut???

@all: Hätte jemand Lust nächste Woche mal um die Dhünntalsperre zu guiden? Ich meine mich errinnern zu können, dass es dort auch einige Trails gibt, würde die alleine aber nicht wiederfinden. Also Freiwillige vor 

Gruß Manni


----------



## Marco_Lev (1. August 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Lieber Marco,
> 
> GA1 ist was für den Winter und das zeitige Frühjahr. Z. Zt. wird Tempo gebolzt. Siehe dazu meinen Bericht von der Altenberg Tour letzten Donnerstag in Martins Thread.
> 
> Habe übrigens noch zwei Starr-Gabeln für Dich. Beide 1 1/8" mit Gewinde und Ahead   Garantiert unkaputtbar und wartungsarm.



hallo delgado,
aber man wird ja auch mal im sommer ne gemütliche rennradtour fahren dürfen, vor allem wenn die freundin mitkommen sollte.
an einer deiner gabeln wäre ggf. interessiert. 
brauche 1 1/8" ahead.


----------



## Marco_Lev (1. August 2005)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Marco, was ist denn nun mit der Gabel? Haste nochmal reingeschaut???



ne, werde mich jetzt auf den weg machen, und schauen ob ich noch irgendwo 8x shifter bekomme. die gabel schaue ich mir danach nochmal an. 

gruß marco


----------



## Delgado (1. August 2005)

Marco_Lev schrieb:
			
		

> hallo delgado,
> aber man wird ja auch mal im sommer ne gemütliche rennradtour fahren dürfen, vor allem wenn die freundin mitkommen sollte.
> an einer deiner gabeln wäre ggf. interessiert.
> brauche 1 1/8" ahead.



Sorry, hatte die Smileys vergessen.
Hier:        nachgeliefert.

Im Thread "Fahrtechnik für Tourer" versuchen wir gerade das Niveau durch Weglassen von Sileys und ausschließlicher Verwendung der Standard-Schriftgröße zu heben.

Werde die Gabelschaftlänge mal messen.

Gruß D.



PS: Könntest auch am Donnerstag zum LMB nach Altenberg kommen.
Schreib' Bescheid! Ich bring' die Gabel dann mit.


----------



## Zachi (1. August 2005)

Marco_Lev schrieb:
			
		

> ne, werde mich jetzt auf den weg machen, und schauen ob ich noch irgendwo 8x shifter bekomme. die gabel schaue ich mir danach nochmal an.
> 
> gruß marco



Was haste denn mit deinem Shifter schon wieder angestellt? Hab so ein Ding noch nciht auseinandergebaut. Aber auswechseln kannst du dadrin bestimmt nichts.

Und was ist mit der Gabel passiert?

Zachi


----------



## Marco_Lev (1. August 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Werde die Gabelschaftlänge mal messen.



habe grade mal bei mir gemessen, 17,5cm, stattliches maß, oder?
wenn du mehr zu bieten hast, prima, aber kleiner sollte er wirklich nicht sein.

was möchtest du für die gabel haben?

gruß marco


----------



## Marco_Lev (1. August 2005)

Zachi schrieb:
			
		

> Was haste denn mit deinem Shifter schon wieder angestellt? Hab so ein Ding noch nciht auseinandergebaut. Aber auswechseln kannst du dadrin bestimmt nichts.
> 
> Und was ist mit der Gabel passiert?
> 
> Zachi



ja zachi, ich habe wohl shice an den händen. gestern auf ner tour verweigerte mir das blöde ding die arbeit. wollte auf nem anstieg in einen leichteren gang schalten, konnte den shifter aber ohne wirkung durchdrücken. runterschalten ging noch, aber nur einmal, weil ich ja nicht mehr raufschalten konnte (durchrutschen des shifters).
tja, und die gabel? die hat manni getötet. warum? ich glaube er war einfach nur neidisch auf mein prachtstück   .

aber vielleicht rüste ich ja jetzt erstmal auf starrgabel um   

so, fahre jetzt mit freundin nach DD in den ikea. kann also etwas länger dauern bis ich wieder da bin   

gruß marco


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (1. August 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Im Thread "Fahrtechnik für Tourer" versuchen wir gerade das Niveau durch Weglassen von Sileys und ausschließlicher Verwendung der Standard-Schriftgröße zu heben.
> 
> ...


Manche versuchen das Niveau mittels (unerlaubt) langer und unsinniger Signatur zu heben.   
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## Manni (1. August 2005)

Marco_Lev schrieb:
			
		

> tja, und die gabel? die hat manni getötet. warum? ich glaube er war einfach nur neidisch auf mein prachtstück   .
> 
> aber vielleicht rüste ich ja jetzt erstmal auf starrgabel um
> 
> ...



Deflamierung!   Jeder der schonmal mit dir gefahren ist weiß das die Gabel schon seit Weihnachten schlimmer quitscht als Omas Federmatrazen.    Die vollständig weggerosteten Schraubenfedern will ich hier garnicht erst erwähnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JürgenK (1. August 2005)

Kaum ist man 1 Woche im Urlaub ist der altbekannte Fred verstorben   und ein neuer geboren  , wie im wirklichen Leben.

Manni, löst du jetzt den (in die Jahre gekommenen  ) Hardy ab?

Ich hab mich mal für deine Runde am Mittwoch eingetragen. Ich war übrigens für eine Woche in der Nähe von Genua (Ceriale) Strand mit der Family und Biken.
Bin zwar hauptsächlich Straße gefahren, aber wenn man 1000HM am Stück bewältigen muß um auf einen schei$$ Berg zu kommen ist auch das, zumindest für mich, heftig. :kotz: 

Na denn bis Mittwoch

Jürgen  

@ach ja o.a.s., wann paßt es dir???


----------



## Marco_Lev (1. August 2005)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Deflamierung!   Jeder der schonmal mit dir gefahren ist weiß das die Gabel schon seit Weihnachten schlimmer quitscht als Omas Federmatrazen.    Die vollständig weggerosteten Schraubenfedern will ich hier garnicht erst erwähnen



ruhig brauner   
habe jetzt wieder alles zusammen gebaut. die gabel quietscht nicht mehr, dank deiner fettspende   ok, die  arbeit in der gabel wird nur noch von den zwei stahlfedern verrichtet. öl ist kein tropfen mehr drin, die kartusche ist total hinüber.
im prinzip das gleiche wie vorher, nur ohne quietschen   
von sram habe ich noch einen drehgriffschalter für 13 euro erstanden.

würde trotzdem gerne mal ne starrgabel in dem bike fahren. ein wirklicher rückschritt kann das ja eigentlich nicht sein. 

der tour für mittwoch steht also nichts mehr im weg.

gruß marco


----------



## Delgado (1. August 2005)

Marco_Lev schrieb:
			
		

> habe grade mal bei mir gemessen, 17,5cm, stattliches maß, oder?
> wenn du mehr zu bieten hast, prima, aber kleiner sollte er wirklich nicht sein.
> 
> was möchtest du für die gabel haben?
> ...



Soll das ein Schwanzvergleich werden?

Ach so, die Gabel:

Schaftlänge 175 mm.
Preis 15,00 
Farbe schwarz.


----------



## Marco_Lev (1. August 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Soll das ein Schwanzvergleich werden?
> 
> Ach so, die Gabel:
> 
> ...



klingt sehr gut, ich würde sagen die gabel ist mein`   
kannst du mir vielleicht noch die einbauhöhe verraten? nur falls du sie weißt.
donnerstatg ist gut, dann sehen wir uns am schöllerhof.

gruß marco


----------



## MTB-Kao (1. August 2005)

Hi Bikerz,

ich habe eine Shimano Hallotech-Kurbel  Ich habe mir das mittlere Kettenblatt in XT gekauft da meines runter ist. Nun habe ich das Problem das es nicht genau auf die Kurbel passt weil die Stege etwas zu lang sind (guckst du Bild).

Habe ich falsch eingekauft?
Kann man die Stege abfeilen/abflexen?
Irgendwelche anderen Ideen?

Bitte helft einem DAS (dümmster anzunehmender Schrauber   )


----------



## on any sunday (1. August 2005)

MTB-Kao schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Bikerz,
> 
> ich habe eine Shimano Hallotech-Kurbel  Ich habe mir das mittlere Kettenblatt in XT gekauft da meines runter ist. Nun habe ich das Problem das es nicht genau auf die Kurbel passt weil die Stege etwas zu lang sind (guckst du Bild).
> 
> ...



Es ist echt ungünstig wenn der DAS auch noch der BSF (Beste Schlechtfotograf) ist.   

Wo ist das Problem? Wenn der Steg rechts und links etwas übersteht, ist egal. Oder ist der Steg zu dick, also links von der Schraube?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (1. August 2005)

JürgenK schrieb:
			
		

> Kaum ist man 1 Woche im Urlaub ist der altbekannte Fred verstorben   und ein neuer geboren  , wie im wirklichen Leben.
> 
> Manni, löst du jetzt den (in die Jahre gekommenen  ) Hardy ab?
> 
> ...



Dann bist du ja voll im Training.   Diese Woche paßt nur noch Donnerstag bei mir.

Grüsse

Mikele


----------



## JürgenK (1. August 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Dann bist du ja voll im Training.   Diese Woche paßt nur noch Donnerstag bei mir.
> 
> Grüsse
> 
> Mikele



Von voll im Training keine Spur, apropos voll, der italienische Wein ist ja gar nicht schlecht.   Donnerstag ist übrigens passend. Am Besten erst ab 18.30 Uhr. Wo usw. kannst du dir aussuchen. Da wir ja schon am Mittwoch gemeinsam den Abend verbringen bitte um etwas Milde.  
Das anschließende Getränk geht auf mich.

Bis denn

Jürgen


----------



## MTB-Kao (2. August 2005)

@onkel sonntag
vielleicht brauchst du auch nur eine neue brille *fg* ich habe auf dem bild die beiden kettenblätter übereinander gelegt. der untere steg ragt weiter nach links als das obere.


----------



## Delgado (2. August 2005)

Marco_Lev schrieb:
			
		

> klingt sehr gut, ich würde sagen die gabel ist mein`
> kannst du mir vielleicht noch die einbauhöhe verraten? nur falls du sie weißt.
> donnerstatg ist gut, dann sehen wir uns am schöllerhof.
> 
> gruß marco



Nö, weiß ich jetzt nicht.

Gruß & bis Donnerstag gegen 16:30 Uhr am Schöllerhof.


----------



## Delgado (2. August 2005)

MTB-Kao schrieb:
			
		

> @onkel sonntag
> vielleicht brauchst du auch nur eine neue brille *fg* ich habe auf dem bild die beiden kettenblätter übereinander gelegt. der untere steg ragt weiter nach links als das obere.



Hi Lars,

wenn der Lochabstand passt kannst Du den Steg wegDremeln oder wegfeilen.
Oder das Ding gegen ein Passendes umtauschen   

Bei Einbau auf Position achten!

Gruß

Michael


----------



## JürgenK (3. August 2005)

JürgenK schrieb:
			
		

> Von voll im Training keine Spur, apropos voll, der italienische Wein ist ja gar nicht schlecht.   Donnerstag ist übrigens passend. Am Besten erst ab 18.30 Uhr. Wo usw. kannst du dir aussuchen. Da wir ja schon am Mittwoch gemeinsam den Abend verbringen bitte um etwas Milde.
> Das anschließende Getränk geht auf mich.
> 
> Bis denn
> ...





@o.a.s.
Kann Donnerstag doch nicht mehr, dafür nächste Woche?
Kannst dir ja was aussuchen, ich stelle mich dann drauf ein.

Bis denn

Jürgen


----------



## Manni (3. August 2005)

Hallo,
ist ja trotz früher Stunde wieder ne stattliche Runde heute   
Ich geh dann noch schnell Kolenhydrate speichern und sag schonmal bis gleich.
Sieht ein bissl nach Regen aus, also Badehose nicht vergessen   

Gruß Manni


----------



## Marco_Lev (3. August 2005)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Sieht ein bissl nach Regen aus, also Badehose nicht vergessen
> 
> Gruß Manni



mensch manni, du sollst den teufel doch nicht an die wand malen. hoffe wir haben den gene nicht um wenige minuten verpasst, wenn dann sollte er schon richtig zu spät gekommen sein  
hätte mich gefreut den kameraden mal wieder zu sehen. ok, auch wenn wir uns nur mal am anfang und ende und bei den kurzpausen gesehen hätten   
schöne tour war das, vorallem hatte ich die gelegenheit den legendären bösen opi mal kennenzulernen  

gruß marco


----------



## Manni (3. August 2005)

Marco_Lev schrieb:
			
		

> mensch manni, du sollst den teufel doch nicht an die wand malen. hoffe wir haben den gene nicht um wenige minuten verpasst, wenn dann sollte er schon richtig zu spät gekommen sein
> hätte mich gefreut den kameraden mal wieder zu sehen. ok, auch wenn wir uns nur mal am anfang und ende und bei den kurzpausen gesehen hätten
> schöne tour war das, vorallem hatte ich die gelegenheit den legendären bösen opi mal kennenzulernen
> 
> gruß marco



Wird mir nun zwar keiner glauben,
aber ich wollte hier keinen Spaß auf die Kosten dritter machen und ich bin auch nicht absichtlich ohne Gene abgefahren   
Ist mir leider erst im Eifgental beim ersten Uphill aufgefallen, als mich niemand auf dem mittleren Kettenblatt überholt hat   
Ich hoffe mal wir haben uns nicht um 5 Minuten verpaßt, Gene?   

Gruß Manni


----------



## Marco_Lev (3. August 2005)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Ist mir leider erst im Eifgental beim ersten Uphill aufgefallen, als mich niemand auf dem mittleren Kettenblatt überholt hat
> Gruß Manni



bitte was? dir wäre es bis jetzt nicht aufgefallen, hätte ich dich im eifgental nicht drauf angesprochen das gene nicht dabei ist   
also verdreh hier mal bitte nicht die tatsachen!!!   

gruß marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JürgenK (3. August 2005)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> ...
> .. also Badehose nicht vergessen
> 
> Gruß Manni




Das sah doch alles sehr geplant aus, mal sehen wie du da wieder rauskommst. In deiner Haut möchte ich jetzt wirklich nicht stecken.  


Oooooooha, da bin ich mal gespannt, was nächstesmal angekündigt wird.  

War aber auch so eine nette Runde.

Bis zum nächstenmal

Jürgen


----------



## Manni (3. August 2005)

Heute ging es ins Eifgental und an die Dhünntalsperre.
Viele altbekannte Größen der Bergischen Mountainbikeszene, aber auch Biker die schon lang nicht mehr dabei gewesen sind und man glaubt es kaum, es stoßen immernoch neue Biker dazu.
Die Teilnehmer von heute:
willibike, JürgenK, Marco_Lev, on any sunday, Hammelhetzer, heliusdh, andy_b, Michael13 und Vertexto, sowie noch ein Neuling aus Köln Rath, sorry 
leider hab ich deinen Namen nicht parat.

So starteten wir also um 17:32 Uhr, hier nochmals ein sorry an Gene  , hast aber nichts verpaßt 
Ab gings hinab ins Eifgental, dieses wurde aber nur kurz gestreift, bevor wir hinauf zur L101 aufstiegen und über die Altenberger Crossstrecke abfuhren. 
Allerdings etwas abseits der eigentlichen Strecke. Nun folgte ein Schlenker zurück zum Eifgenbach und über steile Trails hinauf nach Blecher. Hier folgte die Bernd-Gedächtnis-Schleife   über Holz hinab zum Bergischen Dom in Altenberg.
Wer nun aber glaubte alle fiesen Anstiege seien geschafft, der wurde Lügen gestraft. Wirklich steil ging es bergan nach Hüttchen, von wo wir auf Trails und Forstwegen zur Staumauer der großen Dhünntalsperre 
gelangten. Wir querten die Staumauer und orrientierten uns ab Lindscheid entlang der Talsperre. Leider holte uns der angekündigte Regen ein und wir kürzten ein kleines Stück ab, wodurch uns nur ein kleiner Teil des Trails von Linde zurück zur Talsperre entging.Entlang an der Plettenburg und vorbei am Freibad Könenmühle.
Nun began es erneut zu Regnen und wir schlossen die Tour mit einem letzten Anstieg und anschließender rasanter Schotterabfahrt zum Schöllerhof ab. Hier hieß es dann ein letztes mal in die Pedale treten und den Uphill nach Kaltenherberg bezwingen. Wo wir dem Regen entkamen.


----------



## on any sunday (3. August 2005)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Sieht ein bissl nach Regen aus, also Badehose nicht vergessen
> 
> Gruß Manni



Zu gut!!!!!!


----------



## Marco_Lev (3. August 2005)

mensch manni, plagt dich jetzt dein schlechtes gewissen?
scheinbar hast du das falsche diagramm gepostet  

gruß marco

edit: ok, jetzt ist das richtige drin.

ps: hey, du wolltest mir doch noch etwas schicken?!


----------



## Hammelhetzer (3. August 2005)

Marco_Lev schrieb:
			
		

> schöne tour war das, vorallem hatte ich die gelegenheit den legendären bösen opi mal kennenzulernen
> 
> gruß marco


welchen meinst du


----------



## Marco_Lev (3. August 2005)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> welchen meinst du


on any sunday
auch genannt: der böse alte mann!!!

gruß marco


----------



## Manni (3. August 2005)

Marco_Lev schrieb:
			
		

> on any sundy
> auch genannt: der böse alte mann!!!
> 
> gruß marco



Es kann nur einen geben  
Du hast Post


----------



## Badehose (4. August 2005)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Wird mir nun zwar keiner glauben,
> aber ich wollte hier keinen Spaß auf die Kosten dritter machen und ich bin auch nicht absichtlich ohne Gene abgefahren
> Ist mir leider erst im Eifgental beim ersten Uphill aufgefallen, als mich niemand auf dem mittleren Kettenblatt überholt hat
> Ich hoffe mal wir haben uns nicht um 5 Minuten verpaßt, Gene?
> ...



Wenn einer ein schlechtes Gewissen haben sollte, dann ich. Der Wille war da, der Job hat mir dann aber einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht. Und hab dann leider vergessen, mich wieder abzumelden. Beim nächsten Mal dann ...


----------



## Stefan_SIT (4. August 2005)

Tach auch,
ward ihr der unorganisierte Haufen, der gegen 18:00 Uhr schon mal am Schöllerhof vorbeigeschaut hat?    

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni (4. August 2005)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> Tach auch,
> ward ihr der unorganisierte Haufen, der gegen 18:00 Uhr schon mal am Schöllerhof vorbeigeschaut hat?
> 
> Ride On!
> Stefan



Kann gut sein,
wir sind um die Zeit ungefähr die Downhillstrecke herrunter gekommen. Oder eher nach einer kurzen Querfeldeinfahrt den Rest der Strecke.
Unorganisiert? Bei uns ist alles mit System:
Vorne die Racer, dann kommt lange nix und dann kommt der Rest hinterher gehetzt. Zum Schluß sammelt Co-Guide Marco eventuell schwächelnde Teilnehmer wieder auf.   
Kann nur an dem kleinen Missverständnis gelegen haben, ob es nun nach der Abfahrt direkt zur Dhünn geht oder doch erst noch eine Schleife zurück zum Eifgenbach gefahren wird. 

Gruß Manni


----------



## on any sunday (4. August 2005)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Kann gut sein,
> wir sind um die Zeit ungefähr die Downhillstrecke herrunter gekommen. Oder eher nach einer kurzen Querfeldeinfahrt den Rest der Strecke.
> Unorganisiert? Bei uns ist alles mit System:
> Vorne die Racer, dann kommt lange nix und dann kommt der Rest hinterher gehetzt. Zum Schluß sammelt Co-Guide Marco eventuell schwächelnde Teilnehmer wieder auf.
> ...



Passiert eben, sind halt noch junge Menschen, die erst den richtigen Weg im Leben finden müssen.    Auf meinen Touren dagegen herrscht Ordnung, Disziplin und Respekt vor der Weisheit des Alters. Typen wie Marco würden deshalb auch gnadenlos zurückgelassen, bin ja nicht bei der SGSML (Selbsthilfegruppe schwächelnde Mountainbiker Leverkusen e.V.)


----------



## Manni (4. August 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Passiert eben, sind halt noch junge Menschen, die erst den richtigen Weg im Leben finden müssen.    Auf meinen Touren dagegen herrscht Ordnung, Disziplin und Respekt vor der Weisheit des Alters. Typen wie Marco würden deshalb auch gnadenlos zurückgelassen, bin ja nicht bei der SGSML (Selbsthilfegruppe schwächelnde Mountainbiker Leverkusen e.V.)



Und ich dachte er wäre am letzten Anstieg nur seinen Pflichten als Besenwagen nachgekommen   Hat er auf der Rückfahrt jedenfalls behauptet   

Gruß Manni


----------



## Marco_Lev (4. August 2005)

was seid ihr für fiese penner! das ist also der dank dafür, dass ich jeden anstieg extra als letzter hochfahre und mit ausreichend abstand die meute beobachte, um früh genug erkennen zu können falls einer einbricht!
das war es letzte mal, ich such mir neue freunde! juchhu?! ist bei dir noch ein kuscheliges plätzchen frei?   

gruß marco


----------



## Delgado (4. August 2005)

Marco_Lev schrieb:
			
		

> was seid ihr für fiese penner! das ist also der dank dafür, dass ich jeden anstieg extra als letzter hochfahre und mit ausreichend abstand die meute beobachte, um früh genug erkennen zu können falls einer einbricht!
> das war es letzte mal, ich such mir neue freunde! juchhu?! ist bei dir noch ein kuscheliges plätzchen frei?
> 
> gruß marco



Würd'st Du mit mir fahren bekämst Du die, Dir zustehende, Anerkennung  .
Und wärst nie als Letzter auf'm Hügel   

Aber: Jedem das Seine   



PS: Martin freut sich bestimmt. Hat ja erst 14 Anmeldungen für heute   .


----------



## Manni (4. August 2005)

Marco_Lev schrieb:
			
		

> was seid ihr für fiese penner! das ist also der dank dafür, dass ich jeden anstieg extra als letzter hochfahre und mit ausreichend abstand die meute beobachte, um früh genug erkennen zu können falls einer einbricht!
> das war es letzte mal, ich such mir neue freunde! juchhu?! ist bei dir noch ein kuscheliges plätzchen frei?
> 
> gruß marco



Nun weißt du auch warum er auch Böser Mann genannt wird    
Der Titel kommt nicht von ungefähr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (4. August 2005)

Marco_Lev schrieb:
			
		

> was seid ihr für fiese penner! das ist also der dank dafür, dass ich jeden anstieg extra als letzter hochfahre und mit ausreichend abstand die meute beobachte, um früh genug erkennen zu können falls einer einbricht!
> das war es letzte mal, ich such mir neue freunde! juchhu?! ist bei dir noch ein kuscheliges plätzchen frei?
> 
> gruß marco


 
Klar!  

Ich mache immer auf lieb.   
Wenns dann an die Übungsspots geht und nach dreimaligen Anfahren es immer noch nicht so funktioniert, wie ich das will/ vorgemacht habe, dann fange ich immer an, fürchterlich die Privates anzumaulen. 

VG Martin, Chiefmasterdrillinstructor, kuschelig auch Erklärbär genannt


----------



## hardy_aus_k (4. August 2005)

@Marco_Lev

Nun hast die Wahl zwischen Pest und Cholera   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## juchhu (4. August 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @Marco_Lev
> 
> Nun hast die Wahl zwischen Pest* und* Cholera
> 
> ...


 
Dieser Hardy, ein kleiner sematischer Fuchs! 
Jeder andere hätte selbstverständlich ein "oder" gesetzt.  
Aber Recht hat er natürlich! 

Soviel beissende Gemeinheit kann man nur von einer Frau erwarten.  

VG Martin


----------



## Vertexto (4. August 2005)

@ manni
ich wollte mich auch noch schnell für die schöne Tour gestern bedanken,war doch recht nett mal wieder neue wege kennen zu lernen.
Sind am ende doch noch 36 Km und 750 Hm geworden,und sorry das ich am ende so schnell weg war aber das Wetter.......
Vg Gerd


----------



## Marco_Lev (4. August 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @Marco_Lev
> 
> Nun hast die Wahl zwischen Pest und Cholera
> 
> ...



weder noch! habe mich den opladenern angeschlossen.
alles sehr nette leute, naja fast alle, der manni ist auch mitgefahren   
sehr schöne tour. wir sind an der sengbach einen absolut geilen trail gefahren. ungefähr einen km lang, nicht breiter als einen meter, und fast die ganze zeit leicht bergab, ein wirklicher hochgenuß!
wenn man schon mal an der sengbach ist, darf man den trail keinesfalls auslassen   
der trail endet an einem stahltor, welches man umgehen kann wenn man das bike rechts entlang an einem zaun vorbeiträgt. vielleicht kennt der ein oder andere die strecke ja. 

gruß marco


----------



## Enrgy (4. August 2005)

Marco_Lev schrieb:
			
		

> vielleicht kennt der ein oder andere die strecke ja.
> gruß marco



Nee, kennsch nich...
Musst du dir gut merken, damit wir den mal fahren koennen!
Hoert sich interessant an!


----------



## Marco_Lev (4. August 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Nee, kennsch nich...
> Musst du dir gut merken, damit wir den mal fahren koennen!
> Hoert sich interessant an!



seltsam das den trail keiner kennt, manni ist den wohl auch heute das erste mal gefahren. dann gib doch einfach mal laut wenn du wieder im lande bist und zeit zum biken hast. 

gruß marco


----------



## Enrgy (5. August 2005)

Wir fliegen in 4h von San Francisco ab und sind am Freitag gegen 17 Uhr in Duesseldorf, wenn nix dazwischen kommt. Manchmal sollen ja die Landebahnen etwas zu kurz sein...  

Also Samstag werd ich sicher nix machen, aber Sonntag waere bei geignetem Wetter schon eine kleine Runde drin. Muss mich erst wieder langsam ans biken gewoehnen.
Wir koennen uns ja irgendwo vor Diepental treffen oder zB. an der Eisenbahnbruecke zwischen Leichlingen und Opladen. Aber das machen wir dann Samstag aus, denke ich.


----------



## Zachi (5. August 2005)

Marco_Lev schrieb:
			
		

> der trail endet an einem stahltor, welches man umgehen kann wenn man das bike rechts entlang an einem zaun vorbeiträgt. vielleicht kennt der ein oder andere die strecke ja.
> 
> gruß marco



Ist das der Trail, der hinter der Staumauer links runtergeht? Kannst ihn ja bei der nächsten Tour mal zeigen. Hab am Mittwoch auch noch eine schöne Variante von Witzhelden/Höhscheid runter zur Sengbach gefunden.

Zachi


----------



## MTB-Kao (5. August 2005)

mit neuen parts (kassette, kettenblatt, kette und bremsbeläge) musste ich mich am mittwoch dann wieder zwischen zwei touren entscheiden. da ich mir dieses jahr vorgenommen hatte die wupperberge besser kennenzulernen bin ich wieder heimlich mit der anderen truppe für die schweiz trainieren gewesen  nix gegen dich, manni, aber hatte keine lust auf dhünntalsperre   aber nass sind wir auch wieder geworden...

toureninfos wie immer im höhenprofil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marco_Lev (5. August 2005)

Zachi schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das der Trail, der hinter der Staumauer links runtergeht? Kannst ihn ja bei der nächsten Tour mal zeigen. Hab am Mittwoch auch noch eine schöne Variante von Witzhelden/Höhscheid runter zur Sengbach gefunden.
> 
> Zachi



ja, wann hast du denn mal wieder zeit zu biken? meld dich doch mal wenn du und tom die wälder unsicher macht 

gruß marco


----------



## hardy_aus_k (5. August 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

wie wäre es damit am Sonntag:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=55

Gruß 
Hardy


----------



## Zachi (5. August 2005)

Marco_Lev schrieb:
			
		

> ja, wann hast du denn mal wieder zeit zu biken? meld dich doch mal wenn du und tom die wälder unsicher macht
> 
> gruß marco



Sonntag wollen wir wieder los.

Zachi


----------



## hardy_aus_k (5. August 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

die noch fertig geplante Tour am Sonntag hat mir natürlich keine Ruhe gelassen. Hier nun das Ergebnis der abgeschlossenen Planung:





Das sind auf 35 Kilometer gut 1400 Höhenmeter. Wenn ich sage, dass es keine Langeweile gibt, verspreche ich nicht zu viel.

Wir werden jedoch so flexibel sein, die Tour ggf. ein wenig zu verkürzen, wenn das ganze dann doch zu viel wird.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Hammelhetzer (5. August 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> die noch fertig geplante Tour am Sonntag hat mir natürlich keine Ruhe gelassen. Hier nun das Ergebnis der abgeschlossenen Planung:
> 
> ...


Fahrtrichtung?


----------



## hardy_aus_k (5. August 2005)

@Hammelhetzer und alle anderen

Mit dem Uhrzeigersinn   

Erst rauf zum Steiner Berg, dann runter ins Kesselinger Tag, dann wieder rauf zum Steiner Berg, dann herunter nach Altenahr, hoch zum Schröck, runter nach Reimerzhoven, über die Weidenhardt nach Dernau, hoch zum Klausberg, runter nach Dernau !

Wer jetzt analysiert, dass dort keine einzige Passage dabei ist, wo es dann mal eine Zeit lang auf einer Höhe entlang geht, hat richtig analysiert   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Hammelhetzer (5. August 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @Hammelhetzer und alle anderen
> 
> Mit dem Uhrzeigersinn
> 
> ...


ich darf also spenden  . Am Profil ändert sich durch die Variation der Fahrtrichtung übrigens nichts.


----------



## hardy_aus_k (5. August 2005)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> ich darf also spenden  . Am Profil ändert sich durch die Variation der Fahrtrichtung übrigens nichts.



Mag sein, aber die Sache ist dann nicht fahrbar   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Schreiner2 (5. August 2005)

Hi, habe interesse an der tour von hardy am sonntag und wollte mal fragen ob es fahrgemeinschaften gibt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (5. August 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Das sind auf 35 Kilometer gut 1400 Höhenmeter. Wenn ich sage, dass es keine Langeweile gibt, verspreche ich nicht zu viel.
> 
> Wir werden jedoch so flexibel sein, die Tour ggf. ein wenig zu verkürzen, wenn das ganze dann doch zu viel wird.
> 
> ...



Puh, Hardy, du willst tatsächlich den Kotzeweg von Mayschoss hoch zum Steinerberg- da hast du dir ja was vorgenommen. Das Teil ist richtig übel.
Ich könnte dir ja jetzt wieder ein wenig in die Tour reinquatschen- ist gibt auf jeden Fall eine leichtere und in Verbindung mit dem Koppen (dann zwar wieder schwerere) und auch schönere Auffahrt.

Übrigens- die Strecke über die Weidenhardt ist relativ unspektakulär- muss ich schon wieder reinquatschen- aber wenn du von dem Uphill hinter Reimerzhoven versuchst dich immer überhalb der Weinberge zu halten, gibt es immer wieder schöne Aussichten und zum Schluss noch einen schicken Trail. Wenn du willst, kann ich dir den Abschnitt als .pth schicken.

Mal schauen, vielleicht komm ich ja auch zu der Tour- dann halt ich aber die Klappe


----------



## Manni (5. August 2005)

Schade,
habe am Wochenende leider gar keine Zeit zum Biken   
und dass wo es so schöne Gelegenheiten gäbe   

Wünsche euch aber trotzdem viel Spaß


----------



## on any sunday (5. August 2005)

Achtung Leute, Hardy ist euch am besch$%en, Sonntag ist der 7.8 und auf der Karte steht 8.8. Ich ahne fürchterliches.


----------



## hardy_aus_k (5. August 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Puh, Hardy, du willst tatsächlich den Kotzeweg von Mayschoss hoch zum Steinerberg- da hast du dir ja was vorgenommen. Das Teil ist richtig übel.
> Ich könnte dir ja jetzt wieder ein wenig in die Tour reinquatschen- ist gibt auf jeden Fall eine leichtere und in Verbindung mit dem Koppen (dann zwar wieder schwerere) und auch schönere Auffahrt.
> 
> Übrigens- die Strecke über die Weidenhardt ist relativ unspektakulär- muss ich schon wieder reinquatschen- aber wenn du von dem Uphill hinter Reimerzhoven versuchst dich immer überhalb der Weinberge zu halten, gibt es immer wieder schöne Aussichten und zum Schluss noch einen schicken Trail. Wenn du willst, kann ich dir den Abschnitt als .pth schicken.
> ...



Ich fahre Strecke anders herum. Die Streckenführung ist doch so gemacht, dass wir jeweils die kuschligen Aufstiege nehmen und die tomburggemäßen Aufstiege meiden wie der Teufel das Weihwasser   

Wenn Du mir den Pfad zukommen lassen würdest, wäre super. Ich habe einfach auf der Karte keine andere Variante gefunden und wollte kein Risiko eingehen. Das Problem bestand eben darin,  von Reimershoven nach Dernau zu kommen ohne durch das Ahrtal zu fahren.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## hardy_aus_k (5. August 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Achtung Leute, Hardy ist euch am besch$%en, Sonntag ist der 7.8 und auf der Karte steht 8.8. Ich ahne fürchterliches.



Shit, ertappt !

Ich kann übrigens den Mitfahrern Snickers als Verpflegung empfehlen. 

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## hardy_aus_k (5. August 2005)

Schreiner2 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi, habe interesse an der tour von hardy am sonntag und wollte mal fragen ob es fahrgemeinschaften gibt?



Frage mal bei Andy B nach !

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikkael (6. August 2005)

Es ist eine schöne Sonntagstour, Hardy. 

Für mich wär's eine richtig gute Gelegenheit u.a. für Frustbewältigung aber auch für ein Wiedersehen. Nun, von mir aus liegt Rech im 3-stelligen Km-Bereich. Obwohl die Distanz zum Treffpunkt mir grundsätzlich egal ist (vorausgesetzt ich finde ihn ), kann ich unter den aktuellen Umständen nicht den ganzen Tag von zuhause weg sein.

Ich werde hier in der Nähe eine etwas gemütlichere Sonntagsrunde drehen, besser gesagt morgen um 11.00 Uhr @ Friedhof Kappeller Weg, Langenfeld. Dieser Termin ist ab sofort für mutige Eintragungen freigegeben! 

VG Mikkael


----------



## andy_b (6. August 2005)

Schreiner2 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi, habe interesse an der tour von hardy am sonntag und wollte mal fragen ob es fahrgemeinschaften gibt?



Ich starte von Lev.-Opladen, Kombi vorhanden, FG steht nichts im Wege.
Treffpunkt könnte z.B. am Opladener Bahnhof so um 10.00  Uhr sein.
Bei Interesse einfach Bescheid sagen.

Bin allerdings heute nur bis ca. 17.00 zu Hause, Antwort meinerseits könnte deshalb ggfls. erst morgen früh erfolgen.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## on any sunday (6. August 2005)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist eine schöne Sonntagstour, Hardy.
> 
> Für mich wär's eine richtig gute Gelegenheit u.a. für Frustbewältigung aber auch für ein Wiedersehen. Nun, von mir aus liegt Rech im 3-stelligen Km-Bereich. Obwohl die Distanz zum Treffpunkt mir grundsätzlich egal ist (vorausgesetzt ich finde ihn ), kann ich unter den aktuellen Umständen nicht den ganzen Tag von zuhause weg sein.
> 
> ...



Da ich dann lieber in der Nähe nass werde, habe ich mich eingetragen und hoffe, das es nicht zu feucht wird.   

Grüsse

Mikele


----------



## hardy_aus_k (6. August 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

warten wir morgen ab. Dann wird entschieden, was abgeht. Ggf. ist es wirklich die bessere Variante, in der Nähe nass zu werden   

Bei dem langem Anfahrtsweg muss es schon halbwegs beständig sein.

Aber es ist doch optimal, dass es direkt ein Alternativeprogramm gibt.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Schreiner2 (6. August 2005)

> Ich starte von Lev.-Opladen, Kombi vorhanden, FG steht nichts im Wege.
> Treffpunkt könnte z.B. am Opladener Bahnhof so um 10.00 Uhr sein.
> Bei Interesse einfach Bescheid sagen.
> 
> ...




Hi, 
Ich werde dann um 10.00 uhr am opladener Bahnhof sein. Komme mit einem schwarzen Corsa b
Bis morgen

Norbert


----------



## hardy_aus_k (7. August 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

wetterbedingt möchte ich den geplanten Formtest im Ahrtal absagen.

Die Tour im Ahrtal findet damit heute nicht statt.

Sollte sich einer der Ortskundigen nicht derart warmduschermäßig drauf sein wie ich, bitte ich um kurze Meldung. Dann nehme ich die Absage wieder heraus.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Hammelhetzer (7. August 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> wetterbedingt möchte ich den geplanten Formtest im Ahrtal absagen.
> 
> ...


Uwe,

wie sieht's aus   Wenn keiner im Ahrtal guided, werde ich entweder Ville oder die Eifel ex SBTS unsicher machen...


----------



## Handlampe (7. August 2005)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Uwe,
> 
> wie sieht's aus   Wenn keiner im Ahrtal guided, werde ich entweder Ville oder die Eifel ex SBTS unsicher machen...



Hi Dieter

Ich kann Hardy gut verstehen....bei dem unbeständigen Wetter würd ich auch nicht die lange Anfahrt riskieren.
Da mein Bruda und ich aber nicht so weit anfahren müssen, werden wir uns warscheinlich doch im Ahrtal tummeln- neue Trails suchen.


----------



## hardy_aus_k (7. August 2005)

@Handlampe

Endlich mal ein Forumsmitglied, das mir gegenüber Verständnis zeigt   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Deleted 18539 (7. August 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> werden wir uns warscheinlich doch im Ahrtal tummeln- neue Trails suchen.


Hi Uwe, 

RPO und ich waren auch dort. Allerdings schon um 08:45 Uhr Wanderparkplatz an der B257. Streckenführung -> Anstieg von der B257 Richtung Seilbahntrail   , Pützfeld, Altenburg, Resch, Koppen ( Meganstieg, super Trail, danke für den Tip   ) Steinerberg, Ahrbrück, Kesseling, Steinerberg, Schrock, Altenahr, Mayschoß und zurück zum Parkplatz. 50KM mit 1700 HM.

Hier einige Bilder 

Sorry Hardy das hier reingepostet habe. Aber paßte halt gerade   

Viele grüße

Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirk S. (7. August 2005)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Uwe,
> 
> RPO und ich waren auch dort. Allerdings schon um 08:45 Uhr Wanderparkplatz an der B257. Streckenführung -> Anstieg von der B257 Richtung Seilbahntrail   , Pützfeld, Altenburg, Resch, Koppen ( Meganstieg, super Trail, danke für den Tip   ) Steinerberg, Ahrbrück, Kesseling, Steinerberg, Schrock, Altenahr, Mayschoß und zurück zum Parkplatz. 50KM mit 1700 HM.
> 
> ...



Hallo Jörg,
echt schöne Bilder! Ich wusste gar nicht, das es Rund um Altenburg so schön ist!  
Ich durfte mich mal wieder beim Joggen vergnügen!  
Der Köln - Marathon ist nicht mehr fern.....
Das Biken habe ich bestimmt schon verlernt!


----------



## Handlampe (7. August 2005)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Uwe,
> 
> RPO und ich waren auch dort. Allerdings schon um 08:45 Uhr Wanderparkplatz an der B257. Streckenführung -> Anstieg von der B257 Richtung Seilbahntrail   , Pützfeld, Altenburg, Resch, Koppen ( Meganstieg, super Trail, danke für den Tip   ) Steinerberg, Ahrbrück, Kesseling, Steinerberg, Schrock, Altenahr, Mayschoß und zurück zum Parkplatz. 50KM mit 1700 HM.
> 
> ...




Wir sind von Dernau gestartet und haben schicke neue Sachen Richtung Bad Neuenahr entdeckt........das wird aber diesmal nicht verraten, damit ihr Kollegen auch nochmal bei uns auftaucht....und nicht immer nur auf eigene Faust los zieht


----------



## mikkael (7. August 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Wir sind von Dernau gestartet und haben schicke neue Sachen Richtung Bad Neuenahr entdeckt..


Ja, ja, ja. Es war der Tag der Entdeckungen. 

Kaum zu glauben, dass es heute uns irgendwie gelungen ist, bei unserer Wupperrunde einige "ungefahrene" Trails zu fahren. "Uns" waren heute  Herr Sonntag (himself), Badehose (er besteht drauf, sich eingetragen zu haben), AndyB und ich. 

Trotz umfangreicher Regenvorbereitung hatten wir mehr Sonnenschein als Regen, 100% regenfrei war es aber auch mal nicht! Wir waren etwa 4 Stunden unterwegs inklusive eine gut ge"timed"te Regenpause auf dem Weg zur Müngstener Brücke. Dank Michaels Führungsarbeit war es möglich - zum krönenden Abschluss - den Supertrail von Glüder mitzunehmen.



VG Mikkael

Ein kleiner Hinweis: Glüder Rückwärts hat einen weiteren Dämpfer bekommen: Ein weiterer dicker Baum liegt auf dem Trail.


----------



## Knallar (7. August 2005)

Sehr schöne Tour... 

Demnächst bin ich mal dabei...

(Muss aber erstmal wieder ein bischen Fitness aufbauen, da ich fast ein Jahr nicht gefahren bin)


----------



## Deleted 18539 (7. August 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> damit ihr Kollegen auch nochmal bei uns auftaucht....und nicht immer nur auf eigene Faust los zieht


Ja ich weiß, nur das mit euren Startzeiten haut halt bei mir nicht hin. Ansonsten sehr gerne   

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## Manni (9. August 2005)

Nabend,
auch Freitag komme ich meinen Pflichten als euer Alleinunterhalter nach   
Hier kann man sich ab sofort zum Powerbiken anmelden und das für umsonst   
Marco ist sicher auch dabei, sag ich jetzt mal.  

Gruß Manni


----------



## dischi07 (9. August 2005)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend,
> auch Freitag komme ich meinen Pflichten als euer Alleinunterhalter nach
> Hier kann man sich ab sofort zum Powerbiken anmelden und das für umsonst
> Marco ist sicher auch dabei, sag ich jetzt mal.
> ...




Hi Manni,

wäre es auch möglich die Tour am Samstag zu starten? Leider kann ich am Freitag nicht - was meinst du!? 
Fände ich doch sehr nett wenn das möglich wäre. Muss doch einige der im Urlaub angesammelten Funde wieder los werden.   

Grüße
Dirk


----------



## Manni (9. August 2005)

dischi07 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Manni,
> 
> wäre es auch möglich die Tour am Samstag zu starten? Leider kann ich am Freitag nicht - was meinst du!?
> Fände ich doch sehr nett wenn das möglich wäre. Muss doch einige der im Urlaub angesammelten Funde wieder los werden.
> ...



Hallo Dirk,
Samstag geht nur, wenn du es bis 18:00Uhr Ortszeit in die Türkei und dort zum lokalen Radverlei schaffst   
Aber ich denke, eine Tour mit ähnlicher Routenführung wird früher oder später wiederholt.

Gruß Manni


----------



## dischi07 (9. August 2005)

"Manni kann keine weiteren "privaten Nachrichten" empfangen, da sein Postfach überfüllt ist - es sollten erst alte Nachrichten gelöscht werden..." - so eine Nachricht bekommt man, wenn man(n) dir was schreiben möchte - ich bitte um Äderung/Behebung!   

Grüße
Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dischi07 (9. August 2005)

Hi Manni,

was heißt hier Türkei - Radverleih - usw.!!!!!!

Sag mir jetzt nicht, dass du im Urlaub bist - ich denke, du fährts schon die Transalp....? Lass mich jetzt nicht neidisch werden...
Ich schaffe es gerade bis nach Berlin und Du....  
Na ja, dann wünsche ich dir viel Spass bei der Tour am Freitag uuuuunnnnddd immmm Urlaub!

Grüße
Dirk


----------



## Manni (9. August 2005)

Nein,
ist kein Urlaub. Nur ne Bildungsreise   
Das Postfach muß ich auch noch aufräumen   so ein Streß hier!   
Gruß Manni


----------



## Marco_Lev (9. August 2005)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend,
> auch Freitag komme ich meinen Pflichten als euer Alleinunterhalter nach
> Hier kann man sich ab sofort zum Powerbiken anmelden und das für umsonst
> Marco ist sicher auch dabei, sag ich jetzt mal.
> ...



hi manni,
also morgen wird ja schon gebiked, donnerstag werde ich mich dann den opladenern anschliessen. glaube nicht das ich mich dann am freitag imstande für dein kuscheliges ründchen fühlen werde  aber vielleicht lege ich am donnerstag nen ruhetag ein, um dann bei dir wieder kräftig in die pedale treten zu können. hmm...mal schauen.

gruß marco

ps: Der Posteingang von Manni ist voll. Manni kann keine weiteren Privaten Nachrichten empfangen, solange ältere Private Nachrichten nicht gelöscht worden sind.


----------



## Manni (9. August 2005)

Marco_Lev schrieb:
			
		

> hi manni,
> also morgen wird ja schon gebiked, donnerstag werde ich mich dann den opladenern anschliessen. glaube nicht das ich mich dann am freitag imstande für dein kuscheliges ründchen fühlen werde  aber vielleicht lege ich am donnerstag nen ruhetag ein, um dann bei dir wieder kräftig in die pedale treten zu können. hmm...mal schauen.
> 
> gruß marco
> ...



Wir könnten uns aber auch Donnerstag beim TeamTomburg warmfahren. Habe da noch einen Platz im Auto frei  
Ich hab grad übrigens mal deine ganzen Spam-Mails gelöscht. Sollte nun wieder für ne Woche reichen  
Das ihr einen aber auch immer in die Pfanne hauen müßt.


----------



## Marco_Lev (9. August 2005)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Wir könnten uns aber auch Donnerstag beim TeamTomburg warmfahren. Habe da noch einen Platz im Auto frei
> Ich hab grad übrigens mal deine ganzen Spam-Mails gelöscht. Sollte nun wieder für ne Woche reichen
> Das ihr einen aber auch immer in die Pfanne hauen müßt.



rofl
ich geb dir gleich spam! mach gleich mal nen screenshot von meinen privaten nachrichten, du stalker   
ja genau, beim team tomburg schön warmfahren. warum bin ich da nicht selber drauf gekommen?
tempo schnell, genau das richtige für mich, auf deinen touren komme ich ja leider nicht mal ins schwitzen!   

gruß marco


----------



## kitesun (10. August 2005)

Hallo FABs,

als Alternative habe ich für Samstag eine Tour im Kölner Westen eingestellt.

Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dischi07 (10. August 2005)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Wir könnten uns aber auch Donnerstag beim TeamTomburg warmfahren. Habe da noch einen Platz im Auto frei
> Ich hab grad übrigens mal deine ganzen Spam-Mails gelöscht. Sollte nun wieder für ne Woche reichen
> Das ihr einen aber auch immer in die Pfanne hauen müßt.



Ja, ja, ja... - so isser der Manni...!

Du willst doch sicherlich nur mitfahren, weil ein evtl. Treffen mit der parallel fahrenden Frauenrunde in Aussicht gestellt wurde...  - oder


----------



## dischi07 (10. August 2005)

@ marco_lev =>

wie schaut es eigentlich mit deinem Gt aus - fährt es wieder ohne Geräusche - ich habe gelesen (glaube ich), dass du dir eine Stargabel einbauen willst - ist das richtig?
Wie bei der letzten Tour angedeutet, könnte ich dir eine sehr gut erhaltene RockShox Judy Race besorgen (so wie es ausschaut)! Die ist echt noch in absoluter Top Verfassung  - sozusagen!

Grüße
Dirk

P.s.: Bist du morgen mit am Start - dann würde ich es auch versuchen?!


----------



## Marco_Lev (10. August 2005)

dischi07 schrieb:
			
		

> @ marco_lev =>
> 
> wie schaut es eigentlich mit deinem Gt aus - fährt es wieder ohne Geräusche - ich habe gelesen (glaube ich), dass du dir eine Stargabel einbauen willst - ist das richtig?
> Wie bei der letzten Tour angedeutet, könnte ich dir eine sehr gut erhaltene RockShox Judy Race besorgen (so wie es ausschaut)! Die ist echt noch in absoluter Top Verfassung  - sozusagen!
> ...



hallo dirk,
momentan läuft die gabel recht geräuschfrei. was so ein wenig fett an den verrosteten federn doch so bewirken kann   
gedämpft _wurde_ die gabel mit einer ölkartusche, die ist jetzt quasi nicht mehr vorhanden, dadurch auch keine dämpfung mehr. aber ok, habe mich schon irgendwie dran gewöhnt.
projekt starrgabel werde ich evtl. später nochmal reaktivieren. dazu muß ich mir aber einen neuen steuersatz kaufen, da ich den unteren ring des steuersatzes nicht mehr von der gabel bekomme. steuersatz ist eh im eimer.
du siehst, mein bike läuft bis auf weiteres 1a, warum also ne neue gabel einbauen?   trotzdem vielen dank für dein angebot.
ne, ich werde morgen nicht bei den tomburgern am start sein. hab ich etwa nen pfeil im kopf?!   
fahre morgen bei den opladenern um 18 uhr am bahnhof mit. wäre sicherlich auch was für dich.

gruß marco


----------



## dischi07 (10. August 2005)

@ marco_lev => "ne, ich werde morgen nicht bei den tomburgern am start sein. hab ich etwa nen pfeil im kopf?!"

Hi Marco,

sind diese "Tomburger" die, von denene du mir auf der Tour berichtet hast - von wegen, immer sehr "schnell" unterwegs und so!?

Wenn das die Jungs sind, ist das auch erst mal nix für mich - seit der Schlammschlacht habe ich nicht mehr auf dem Bock gesessen.

Wo steht denn, dass es morgen um 18:00 von Opladen aus losgeht? Ich suche schon die ganze Zeit danach, finde aber keinen Eintrag - oder bin ich mit Blindheit beschlagen...?  

Gruß


----------



## Enrgy (10. August 2005)

dischi07 schrieb:
			
		

> sind diese "Tomburger" die, von denene du mir auf der Tour berichtet hast - von wegen, immer sehr "schnell" unterwegs und so!?



Nee, das sind die WBTS´ler  

Bei den Tomburgern kommst du aber auch ganz schnell außer Puste - vor Lachen nämlich!  
Nixdestotrotz können die aber auch problemlos längere Touren (>60km) mit mehr Hm (>1500) fahren.


----------



## dischi07 (10. August 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Nee, das sind die WBTS´ler
> 
> Hallo Enrgy,
> 
> ...


----------



## andy_b (10. August 2005)

dischi07 schrieb:
			
		

> @ marco_lev => "ne, ich werde morgen nicht bei den tomburgern am start sein. hab ich etwa nen pfeil im kopf?!"
> 
> Hi Marco,
> 
> ...



sieht man nicht hier im Forum, findet von ca. März bis Oktober jeden Donnerstag statt, Infos unter www.mtblev.de

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Manni (10. August 2005)

Kleiner Fehler:
Die Autobahnabfahrt von der A3 heißt nicht Langenfeld, sondern *Solingen/ Wiescheid.*

Bin die Runde heute schonmal Probe gefahren und muß da nachher nochwas an der Routenführung schleifen, 70km sind doch was viel   
Mich hat es aber auch bei jedem Trail an dem ich vorbei kam gezwickt. Da war es unmöglich auf der Route zu bleiben   
Werden trotzdem am Freitag nicht mehr als 1000hm und ca. 45km werden.
Alle Schlüsselstellen waren super fahrbar, die Trails sind fast trocken. Stelle nachher mal ein paar Photos rein.
Jetzt muß ich aber erstmal die neue Gabel einbauen  .
An dieser Stelle nochmal Special thanks  an Michael, alias Herr Sonntag. Dafür kriegste nochn   oder auch    
Aber erst am Lago   




			
				dischi07 schrieb:
			
		

> @ marco_lev => "ne, ich werde morgen nicht bei den tomburgern am start sein. hab ich etwa nen pfeil im kopf?!"
> 
> Wenn das die Jungs sind, ist das auch erst mal nix für mich - seit der Schlammschlacht habe ich nicht mehr auf dem Bock gesessen.
> 
> ...



Also ich hoffe mal die Bikepause hast du nicht wegen meiner tollen Tour gemacht   
Das es Morgen um 18:00 Uhr von Opladen losgeht, steht nur ab und zu hier im Forum. Der Treff wurde damals vom ADFC gestartet und hat sich nun verselbstständigt. Die Jungs treffen sich aber regelmäßig, außer bei Regen, da kannst du dann direkt zu hause bleiben. Ist auch nicht so schwer wie die Tour vom Gewitterdonnerstag   
Letzte Woche waren es mehr als 10 Mann, das Tempo ist also auch nicht zu hoch. Kannst du wieder die ganze Zeit mit Marco schwatzen   

Gruß Manni


----------



## dischi07 (10. August 2005)

Hi Manni,

hast du dir die Magura zugelegt oder ist es doch noch eine "anständige" Gabel geworden!?   

Falls wir uns morgen nicht sehen sollten - ich bin noch am überlegen, wo ich mitfahre - wünsche ich dir einen schönen "Wissensurlaub" und "Hals- und Beinbruch" bei der Tour über die Alpen.

Grüße
Dirk

P.s.: habe ich da etwa einen versteckten Seitenhieb vernommen, bzgl.: "da kannst du wieder die ganze Zeit mit Marco quatschen"!?


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (10. August 2005)

Marco_Lev schrieb:
			
		

> hallo dirk,
> momentan läuft die gabel recht geräuschfrei. was so ein wenig fett an den verrosteten federn doch so bewirken kann
> gedämpft _wurde_ die gabel mit einer ölkartusche, die ist jetzt quasi nicht mehr vorhanden, dadurch auch keine dämpfung mehr. aber ok, habe mich schon irgendwie dran gewöhnt.
> projekt starrgabel werde ich evtl. später nochmal reaktivieren. dazu muß ich mir aber einen neuen steuersatz kaufen, da ich den unteren ring des steuersatzes nicht mehr von der gabel bekomme. steuersatz ist eh im eimer.
> ...


Hallo Marco,
ich denke die ganze Zeit über Dein Problem mit der Gabel (kein Öl, keine Federung, Rost, keine Ölkartusche, u.a.) und dem eventuellen Einbau einer Starrgabel nach. 

Befinden wir anderen uns vielleicht alle auf dem Holzweg ? Wir diskutieren über Dämpfer, Federgabeln mit verstellbarem Federweg und sonstigen technischen Schnickschnack: alles so verschleiß- und reparaturanfällig. 
Ich stelle zur Diskussion: Ist Dein Ansatz nicht vielleicht der Richtige - Reduzierung aufs Wesentliche? Aber bleib nicht auf halbem Weg stehen, sondern gehe ihn direkt konsequent zu Ende:

Wofür brauchst Du eine Schaltung: es gibt ja auch Single-Crosser! Weg mit der Schaltung. Weiterhin gibt es für die Bahn Räder ohne Bremsen und ohne Freilauf - weg damit!
Jetzt haben wir als reparaturanfällige Teile noch die Laufräder und Felgen. Ebenfalls fort damit. Das Steuerrohr mit Lenker ist natürlich ebenfalls überflüssig: fort! 
Was bleibt für den Mountainbike-Puristen ist dann noch der Rahmen (ich könnte Dir günstig einen gebrauchten verkaufen - allerdings Größe L). Für den Rahmen würde sich dann anbieten, so etwas wie "Zaumzeug" zu basteln, damit Du ihn nicht die ganze Zeit in der Hand tragen müßtest! 
Reiter auf hölzernen Steckenpferde werden ja auch weiterhin Reiter genannt; somit wärst Du auch weiterhin ein Mountainbiker - Du trägst ja einen Mountainbike-Rahmen! 
Den Rahmen zwiuschen die Beine geklemmt und ab zum nächsten Bike-Treff (gehoppelt): dort gibt es ja soviele Tour-Guides, die immer sagen, daß sie auf den Letzten warten - auch das gibt dann keine Probleme.
Was hältst Du von dem minimalistischen und aufs wesentliche reduzierten Ansatz ?
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marco_Lev (10. August 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Marco,
> ich denke die ganze Zeit über Dein Problem mit der Gabel (kein Öl, keine Federung, Rost, keine Ölkartusche, u.a.) und dem eventuellen Einbau einer Starrgabel nach.
> 
> Befinden wir anderen uns vielleicht alle auf dem Holzweg ? Wir diskutieren über Dämpfer, Federgabeln mit verstellbarem Federweg und sonstigen technischen Schnickschnack: alles so verschleiß- und reparaturanfällig.
> ...



hi bernd,
was ich von deinem vorschlag halte? ABSTAND   
es ist sicherlich nicht das verkehrteste ein sein hobby, also in unserem falle das mtb, geld zu investieren damit es einsatzfähig bleibt.
es gibt für kleines geld recht gute federgabeln, z.b. marzocchi mx comp. eine ganz tolle gabel für grade mal 150 euro. 
verfügt man aber über ein classic bike, so wie ich, kommt man mit den komponenten nicht weiter, da der rahmen ursprünglich von der geometrie für eine starrgabel konzipiert wurde. eine aktuelle federgabel versaut mir also total die geometrie und macht das bike für meine zwecke praktisch unfahrbar.
um den alten esel auf vordermann zu bekommen bin ich also auf "alte" federgabeln mit einer sehr geringen einbauhöe angewiesen.
jetzt frage ich dich, macht es wirklich sinn immer weiter geld in das "alte" rad zu stecken, oder lieber das geld sparen, und letztendlich ein aktuelles rad zu erwerben?
erst vor kurzem waren wieder neue kurbeln, kette, kassete, schaltung usw. fällig. bei einem aktuellem bike ist das natürlich der ganz normale verschleiß, bei meinem aber schon fast ein wirtschaftlicher totalschaden.
aus diesem grund versuche ich das bike im unterhalt so günstig wie möglich zuhalten, um dann in absehbarer zeit auf ein aktuelles fully umzusatteln.
hoffe das leuchtet dir ein. und solange ich mit dem alten esel noch gut fahren kann, versuche ich halt zu vermeide, geld reinzustecken, also momentan die minimalstlösung.
ausserdem mache ich mir immer wieder gedanken darüber wie die leute denn früher gebiked sind, als es noch garkeine federgabeln, scheibenbremsen und allen pi pa po gab. ja glaubs mir, die hatten auch riesen spass, sind alpencross und sogar downhill ungefedert gefahren.
back to the roots heißt die devise, temporär zumindest für mich 

gruß marco


----------



## Manni (11. August 2005)

Marco_Lev schrieb:
			
		

> hi bernd,
> was ich von deinem vorschlag halte? ABSTAND
> es ist sicherlich nicht das verkehrteste ein sein hobby, also in unserem falle das mtb, geld zu investieren damit es einsatzfähig bleibt.
> es gibt für kleines geld recht gute federgabeln, z.b. marzocchi mx comp. eine ganz tolle gabel für grade mal 150 euro.
> ...




Morgen,
ich hätte da noch ne Manitour Mars rumfliegen   
Quasi wie neu   
Ich bin morgen dann auch in Opladen dabei. Ins Siebengebirge schaffe ich es nicht bis 17 Uhr. Also hoffe ich auf viele bekannte Gesichter.

Hab außer der neuen Gabel auch noch nen Fat Albert eingebaut, ist schon ne fette Walze, wer braucht da noch ein Fully.
Aber den Postmount-Standard vermisse ich jetzt schon, so einfach kriegt man die Scheibe an der Magura nicht schleiffrei  
Obs daran liegt das es ne Hayes ist   Ich tippe dann aber doch eher auf die Kombination alte Beläge und neue Scheibe.
Gruß Manni


----------



## Zachi (11. August 2005)

Marco_Lev schrieb:
			
		

> ausserdem mache ich mir immer wieder gedanken darüber wie die leute denn früher gebiked sind, als es noch garkeine federgabeln, scheibenbremsen und allen pi pa po gab. ja glaubs mir, die hatten auch riesen spass, sind alpencross und sogar downhill ungefedert gefahren.
> 
> 
> gruß marco



Aber hätten die Jungs damals gewußt, welchen Spaß es heute mit nem Fully macht, hätten die sich nicht mehr freiwillig den Berg runtergequält, sondern hätten gewartet bis sie Fullies fahren dürfen, zumindest ne Federgabel  

Zachi


----------



## Marco_Lev (11. August 2005)

Zachi schrieb:
			
		

> Aber hätten die Jungs damals gewußt, welchen Spaß es heute mit nem Fully macht, hätten die sich nicht mehr freiwillig den Berg runtergequält, sondern hätten gewartet bis sie Fullies fahren dürfen, zumindest ne Federgabel
> 
> Zachi



jetzt fall du mir auch noch in den rücken...tststs 
das sind ja wirklich schöne eigenschaften die ein fully hat, aber wer brauch sowas denn schon? der bernd sicherlich nicht, der will ja garnicht bergab fahren, nur bergauf. höchstens mal ne ebene strecke. da sehe ich wirklich keinen sinn und zweck sich ein edles vollgefedertes gefährt zuzulegen.
oder ist es angenehmer ein rad mit über 100mm federweg vorne und hinten bergauf zu fahren und bergab zu tragen?
bernd, ich mache dir nen vorschlag mit dem wir sicherlich beide glücklich werden.
ich bau in mein bike flux nen neuen steuersatz + starrgabel ein, und wir tauschen die bikes einfach. somit hat jeder das richtige bike für sein einsatzgebiet. und glaubs mir, ungefedert kommste die berge noch viieeel schneller rauf, jaja....geil hä? *g*
um es mit deinen worten zu sagen:
Was hältst Du von dem minimalistischen und aufs wesentliche reduzierten Ansatz ?
ich finde ihn gut   

gruß marco


----------



## juchhu (11. August 2005)

Marco_Lev schrieb:
			
		

> jetzt fall du mir auch noch in den rücken...tststs
> das sind ja wirklich schöne eigenschaften die ein fully hat, aber wer brauch sowas denn schon? der bernd sicherlich nicht, der will ja garnicht bergab fahren, nur bergauf. höchstens mal ne ebene strecke. da sehe ich wirklich keinen sinn und zweck sich ein edles vollgefedertes gefährt zuzulegen.
> oder ist es angenehmer ein rad mit über 100mm federweg vorne und hinten bergauf zu fahren und bergab zu tragen?
> bernd, ich mache dir nen vorschlag mit dem wir sicherlich beide glücklich werden.
> ...


 
"Die Geister, die ich rief, ..."  

VG Martin

PS: Tausche meinen Bock gegen fetten Freerider. Meiner hat zwar noch kein Hardtail-Feeling, aber mit derzeit straffen jeweils 80 mm Federweg ist er aber schon nahe dran.


----------



## Zachi (11. August 2005)

Jaja, irgendwie hab ich´s schon vermißt. 
Wie war das nochmal mit dem "Senf dazugeben" ...


----------



## Enrgy (11. August 2005)

Zachi schrieb:
			
		

> Jaja, irgendwie hab ich´s schon vermißt.
> Wie war das nochmal mit dem "Senf dazugeben" ...




jaja, kein Thread ist vor ihm sicher....


----------



## Manni (11. August 2005)

Hardtails sind das einzig wahre,   
alles andere geht hier nur als Gesundheitsrad durch   
Und mal ehrlich, so ein Fully versaut doch nur den Fahrstiel  
Bis auf wenige Ausnahmen bleiben die Fahrer dann bei jedem Bordstein oder an ner Wurzel auf dem Bock sitzen wie ein naßer Sack    

Ne Marco, laß dem Bernd sein Fully, der ist nicht mehr der Jüngste   
Kauf dir lieber ein paar fette Schlappen   

Bis später dann,
Manni


----------



## Enrgy (11. August 2005)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Ne Marco, laß dem Bernd sein Fully, der ist nicht mehr der Jüngste


Warte mal 20 Jahre ab, bis du in unser Alter kommst! Wahrscheinlich fährst du dann überhaupt nicht mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michael13 (11. August 2005)

Hallo Ihr biker aus dem bergischen Land! Ich habe soeben eine MTB Sonntagstour für den 14.08.05, 10 Uhr ab Lev-Opladen eingetragen.
Also alle eintragen marsch, marsch!!! und mitfahren

Gruß
Michael


----------



## mikkael (11. August 2005)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Hardtails sind das einzig wahre,
> alles andere geht hier nur als Gesundheitsrad durch
> Und mal ehrlich, so ein Fully versaut doch nur den Fahrstiel
> Bis auf wenige Ausnahmen bleiben die Fahrer dann bei jedem Bordstein oder an ner Wurzel auf dem Bock sitzen wie ein naßer Sack
> ...


@Manni-Manni-Manni (frei nach Abba, eher für etwas ältere Zeitgenossen unter uns )
Kommt der Übermut dadurch zustande weil Du jetzt als "Fredpate" aufgeführt wirst oder ist dies die neue _stoiberische_ Art des Wachrüttelns?  Kann es sein, dass es Du anstatt genug vernünftige Touren mit _dem Onkel_ zu fahren (eher solche Runden, wo man das "_bikerische Benehmen_" lernt) Dich zu sehr auf die Fahrtechnikkurse des Herrn J aus GL konzentriert hast? 

Trotzdem würde es mich sowohl _biketechnisch_ als auch _fahrstilmäßig_ interessieren, an solchen Stellen, wo unser etwas ältere (_ Red._ z.Z. *Low*)-Enrgy mit seinem linksfüßigen Fully blind runterdüst, welcher geehrter HTF* (_ Red._ Hardtailfahrer, aus dem selbsternannten jungen Königreich der Wupperberge) wie ein nasser Sack auf'm Bock sitzen würde? 

Äääh, ich bin auch zu alt für diesen §chei%$$! Also, Gebiss ins Glas und ab ins Bett! 
Muss morgen biken! 

VG Mikkael


----------



## mikkael (11. August 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Warte mal 20 Jahre ab, bis du in unser Alter kommst! Wahrscheinlich fährst du dann überhaupt nicht mehr.


Manno, hättest doch 10 geschrieben und trotzdem hätte niemand was gemerkt!


----------



## JürgenK (11. August 2005)

Hey Manni,

fahre morgen mit, aber nur wenn ich es schaffen tue und es nicht stark regnen tut.  
Fahre dann natürlich mit dem Hardtail, wie ein echter Mann  

Bis morgen  

Jürgen


----------



## Manni (12. August 2005)

Morgän,
zu aller erst, ja es war wieder eine lustige Runde heute.
Trotz einsetzendem Regen fanden sich mehr als eine Hand voll Biker am bekannten Treffpunkt in Opladen ein. 
Kaum waren wir dann unterwegs, hörte es auch schon wieder auf und so lockten uns die erdigen Trails in die Tiefen der Wupperberge   
Los ging es direkt hinter den letzten Häusern auf dem Lukasweg. Schön flowig am Hang über der Wupper entlang zur Witsche Mühle.
Dann über Forstwege nach Diepental, von wo wir in die Wupperberge querten. Auch hier gab es wieder viele feine Wege zum absurfen  
Nun der erste lange Anstieg hinauf zum Aussichtspunkt über Fähr, wo erst einmal Pause gemacht wurde.





Dann ging es auf ruppigen Trails sowohl bergab als auch bergan nach Wolfstall. Hier ging es auf den Spuren von Glüder-Rückwärts hinab zum Rüdenstein. 



Der arg zugewachsene Pfad dürfte nun wieder freigeräumt sein   
Ich sag nur: Aaaahh Brennesseln   
Schließlich ließen wir die Runde entlang der Wupper ausklingen. Aber denkste, da wurde doch kurzfristig noch ein kleiner Uphill sammt Traileinfahrt eingebaut.   So kamen wir dann auf engen Serpentinen wenigstens noch zu den obligatorischen Stürzen, wir sind hier ja nicht auf nem Kindergeburtstag   
Nach kurzem Wundenlecken und ging es dann entspannt zurück nach Opladen.



Hier wurde noch im Biergarten halt gemacht um Kohlenhydrate und isotonsiche Getränke zu tanken. 



Frisch gestärkt konnte ich dann den Heimweg durch den nebelverhangenen düsteren Wald wagen.   
Hier noch das Höhenprofil:




Gruß Manni

P.S. Die Photos gibt es in meinem Photoalbum in noch größerer Auflösung.


----------



## Manni (12. August 2005)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> @Manni-Manni-Manni (frei nach Abba, eher für etwas ältere Zeitgenossen unter uns )
> Kommt der Übermut dadurch zustande weil Du jetzt als "Fredpate" aufgeführt wirst oder ist dies die neue _stoiberische_ Art des Wachrüttelns?  Kann es sein, dass es Du anstatt genug vernünftige Touren mit _dem Onkel_ zu fahren (eher solche Runden, wo man das "_bikerische Benehmen_" lernt) Dich zu sehr auf die Fahrtechnikkurse des Herrn J aus GL konzentriert hast?
> 
> Trotzdem würde es mich sowohl _biketechnisch_ als auch _fahrstilmäßig_ interessieren, an solchen Stellen, wo unser etwas ältere (_ Red._ z.Z. *Low*)-Enrgy mit seinem linksfüßigen Fully blind runterdüst, welcher geehrter HTF* (_ Red._ Hardtailfahrer, aus dem selbsternannten jungen Königreich der Wupperberge) wie ein nasser Sack auf'm Bock sitzen würde?
> ...



Und nun zum unerfreulichen Teil   
Also, solange Enrgy mich auf den Abfahrten noch um Minuten   deklassiert, zähl ich ihn zu den von mir schon genannten Ausnahmen. Und ich glaub in seinem Fall ist es auch Wurst ob Haarteil oder Kannonental   
Aber vor der Abfahrt steht ja noch der Uphill.   
Auf jedenfall bin ich bei der nächsten Wupperberge-Trailtour-Extreme-deluxe dabei    Schließlich gibt es noch eine Menge Schlüsselstellen zu bezwingen.
Apropo Schlüsselstellen   
Meine Absicht war eher die Unruhestifter aus dem berüchtigten Fahrtechnikkurs für Freischwimmer Threat in ihre Schranken zu verweisen. Seit dort das Spamverbot ausgerufen wurde grassieren die hier im Kölnerlokalforum wie die Brennesseln im Wald.   
Und mit bayrischen Stammtischaristokraten hab ich nix am Hut   

So und nun ab in die Falle   
Manni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hammelhetzer (12. August 2005)

JürgenK schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Manni,
> 
> fahre morgen mit, aber nur wenn ich es schaffen tue und es nicht stark regnen tut.
> Fahre dann natürlich mit dem Hardtail, wie ein echter Mann
> ...


Der Tutmann tut die Tute in den Tutkasten tun.


----------



## mikkael (12. August 2005)

JürgenK schrieb:
			
		

> Fahre dann natürlich mit dem Hardtail, wie ein echter Mann


So viele Outings auf einmal  

Der eine der König, der andere "Anti-Weich-Ei-in-Person!"


----------



## juchhu (12. August 2005)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Meine Absicht war eher die Unruhestifter aus dem berüchtigten Fahrtechnikkurs für Freischwimmer Threat in ihre Schranken zu verweisen. Seit dort das Spamverbot ausgerufen wurde grassieren die hier im Kölnerlokalforum wie die Brennesseln im Wald.
> Und mit bayrischen Stammtischaristokraten hab ich nix am Hut
> ...


 

Wer soll durch welche Schranken wohin verwiesen werden?  
Besser woanders als in unserem Thread.  
VG Martin


----------



## Delgado (12. August 2005)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Der Tutmann tut die Tute in den Tutkasten tun.



Kannst Du mitlerweile auch einstecken?


----------



## Manni (13. August 2005)

So,
mein Flieger geht   
Also gibts heute keinen Bericht zur Tour.
Aber Bilder sagen ja bekanntlich mehr als 1000 Worte. Darum hab ich keine Mühen gescheut und die Schnappschüße noch schnell in mein Photoalbum   geladen.
Nur eins noch: Ihr habt was verpaßt


----------



## JürgenK (13. August 2005)

Tach Jungs,

nachdem es Manni nicht mehr geschafft hat einen ordentlichen Bericht abzugeben will ich das dann mal kurz machen.  
Überaus pünktlich haben sich am Sammelplatz dann NoMercy, Schnegge, Kolt Siewerts und ich eingefunden.
Manni ist als Guide auch mitgefahren, kam aber wieder mal kurz vor Toresschluß.  
Nachdem uns der Gott des Blitzlichts und des Wassers ca. eine Stunde nicht von der Seite weichen wollte haben wir dann einfach mal 10 Minuten Pause gemacht und ihn vorbeiziehen lassen. Ab da war es zumindest von oben bis zum Schluß trocken.  

Als die Sonne herauskam hatten wir zum Teil wunderbare Landschaftsbilder, wie auch bei Mannis Bildern zu sehen.  
In der Truppe war trotz des anfänglichen S§$%eißwetters eine tolle Stimmung. 
Da auch zum Schluß keiner freiwillig hinten fahren wollte, konnten sicherlich alle heute Nacht gut schlafen.  
Es war eine wirklich nette Tour.  

Bis zum nächstenmal

Jürgen


----------



## kolt siewerts (13. August 2005)

yeah, war ne super tour mit spitzenstimmung! danke an manni, vor allem für den geheimtrail an der talsperre und die erinnerungsfotos.
viele grüße & bis die tage, jan


----------



## No Mercy (13. August 2005)

...und was zur gestrigen Tour noch gesagt werden sollte:

natürlich Dank an manni für die schöne Tour  , doch ich hätte sie bestimmt nicht bis zum Ende erlebt, wenn Jürgen nicht immer wieder kleine Pannen- und Reparaturpausen für mich zum Verschnaufen eingestreut hätte . 

Dann wäre da noch das neu eingeführte Hinterrad ablutschen und dran riechen zu nennen. So ganz hab' ich es nicht verstanden (ist ja auch nicht meine Gegend). Vielleicht hat es damit zu tun, anhand der Marke die Rasse des Pferdes oder den Namen der Reiterin    herauszufinden.   .

gruß
dirk


----------



## Michael13 (14. August 2005)

Guten Morgen allerseits,

muß leider die heutige MTB-tour ab Opladen wegen Dauerregen absagen!!!!!  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Knallar (14. August 2005)

Michael13 schrieb:
			
		

> Guten Morgen allerseits,
> 
> muß leider die heutige MTB-tour ab Opladen wegen Dauerregen absagen!!!!!
> 
> ...



Schoad. Aber sobald's aufhört, werde ich doch noch ne Runde drehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## No Mercy (14. August 2005)

Ich seh' Sonne am Himmel    
Also rauf auf's Bike aber zack zack !

Für alle Daheimgebliebenen, denen es an Fango fehlt, habe ich 'mal eine gemütliche Sonntagsrunde durch's Bergische in das LMB gestellt.

gruß
dirk


----------



## Michael13 (14. August 2005)

Hallo Ihr biker,

ist das ein Sauwetter heute, aber es soll ja besser werden, bis Donnerstag werden es 29 C°   
Für die ausgefallene Sonntagstour habe ich einen Ersatztermin für Dienstag 16.08.05 ins Programm genommen  
Auch den Termin für das "after work biken" am Donnerstag nicht vergessen  
Also wer Zeit und Lust auf biken hat, eintragen und mitfahren !!

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Michael13 (17. August 2005)

Hallo Ihr biker,

war das gestern eine Schlammschlacht!  
Morgen gehts weiter mit blauem Himmel und Sonnenschein    
Also 18.00 Uhr am Bahnhof Opladen !!


Gruß
Michael


----------



## Hoeppi (18. August 2005)

Tachjchen,
so jetzt bin ich auch angemeldet....  
komme gleich mit dem Jörg und dem Benny mit zur Tour.
Aber immer schön auf dem Trail bleiben...
Wusste leider nicht, dass Ihr Dienstag gefahren seit,
aber das hohlen wir gleich nach.
Und das isotonische Getränk auch.  
See u.

Höppi


----------



## Michael13 (19. August 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem wir am Donnerstag mit 13 bikern     die Wuppertrails durchstreift haben, incl. Singletrail Abfahrt von der Sengbachtalsperre(Start durch die Hecke) nach Glüder, und Glüder rückwärts zum Rüden  
fahren wir am Sonntag  ab Bahnhof Opladen wieder Richtung Eifgenbacht- und Dünntal  

Gruß 
Michael


----------



## Papa Ratzi (19. August 2005)

Michael13 schrieb:
			
		

> nachdem wir am Donnerstag mit 13 bikern     die Wuppertrails durchstreift haben,




Ein wahrer Pilgerstrom!


----------



## kolt siewerts (19. August 2005)

Michael13 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> nachdem wir am Donnerstag mit 13 bikern     die Wuppertrails durchstreift haben, incl. Singletrail Abfahrt von der Sengbachtalsperre(Start durch die Hecke) nach Glüder, und Glüder rückwärts zum Rüden
> fahren wir am Sonntag  ab Bahnhof Opladen wieder Richtung Eifgenbacht- und Dünntal
> ...


spitzenmäßig, "wieder" um 10?
viele grüße, jan


----------



## Michael13 (19. August 2005)

Aber hallo,

Sonntag um 10.00 Uhr ab Bahnhof Opladen   
Schau mal in Last minute biking nach!

Gruß
Michael


----------



## kolt siewerts (19. August 2005)

aaaah, stimmt. der termin erscheint leider erst, wenn man auf "terminliste" klickt. ich dachte, da erscheinen einfach alle termine fürs wochenende 
viele grüße, jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michael13 (22. August 2005)

Hallo zusammmen,

am Dienstag fahren wir wieder zu Sengbachtalsperre. Jede Menge trails sind hier wieder zu befahren     
Hoffentlich hält dann auch meine Kette  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Manni (23. August 2005)

Hallo,
habe euch am Sonntag leider verpaßt. War aber schon um 8 unterwegs. Hatte gehoft euch unten am Eifgenbach abzufangen, habe aber nur eure Reifenspuren entdeckt   
Aber am Ende der Tour hab ich einen neuen Trail entdeckt, ca 1km verschärfte Wurzelteppich und Waschbrett-Piste. Die müssen wir demnächst mal in die Touren einbauen.
Gruß Manni


----------



## Enrgy (24. August 2005)

Soo, in 4 Monaten singen wir wieder unterm Baum und packen unsere Geschenke aus!

Die müssen wir uns aber erst verdienen  

Gelegenheit dazu gibts heute abend hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=222

Dran denken, wir starten spät, kommen spät zurück, daher ist Licht auf alle Fälle erforderlich!


----------



## Stefan_SIT (24. August 2005)

... gelöscht ...


----------



## Marco_Lev (24. August 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Soo, in 4 Monaten singen wir wieder unterm Baum und packen unsere Geschenke aus!
> 
> Die müssen wir uns aber erst verdienen
> 
> ...



schade, morgen wäre ich gerne mitgefahren. aber da wird das wetter wohl nicht mitspielen. mal schauen, falls es doch nicht regnet, werde ich mich den opladenern anschliessen.
wünsche euch viel spass und hoffentlich nen trockenen trail an der sengbach.

gruß marco


----------



## Enrgy (24. August 2005)

Marco_Lev schrieb:
			
		

> schade, morgen wäre ich gerne mitgefahren.



haste heute keine Zeit?

Logisch regnets morgen wieder, hat ja auch gestern geregnet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marco_Lev (24. August 2005)

ne, heute geht`s leider nicht. der tag ist schon mit der freundin verplant.   
wobei, nightride...hmmm, da müßte sie verständnis für haben, oder   ne, lieber nicht   
dann halt beim nächsten mal.

gruß marco


----------



## Enrgy (25. August 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Dran denken, wir starten spät, kommen spät zurück, daher ist Licht auf alle Fälle erforderlich!




Jaja, was man nicht im Kopf hat...  


Aus der offiziellen Tour wurde durch die kurzfristige Absage von mikkael dann wieder eine inoffizielle, aber mit insgesamt 4 Teilnehmern: 15min vor Start ruft der gute Bernd aus Holz an (quasi Ultra-Lastminute), zippi war sowieso dabei und nachdem wir den hölzernen Bernd durch auslassen sämtlicher unnötigen Steigungen bis Glüder und längere Teerstücke wieder vergrault hatten  , kam doch tatsächlich noch der Manni dahergerollt. Er ist uns nachgefahren und hat uns dann durch Zufall unten in Glüder getroffen  

Das war auch gut so, denn ich hatte zwar Lampen"zwang" angekündigt, mich aber großzügig von dieser Regel ausgenommen - voller Akku und Rücklicht dabei, aber Lichter vergessen  
So konnte Manni dann mit seinem Beamer für halbwegs gute Ausleuchtung sorgen, und wir sind dann auf dem Rückweg über Widdert und die BMX-Bahn noch ein paar nette Steigungen und Trails gefahren.
Letztendlich warens dann so etwa 470Hm bei 37km.


----------



## Manni (25. August 2005)

Hallo,
ja war schon ganz schön schockiert als niemand am Treffpunkt war. Hab mich dann aber schnell damit abgefunden, dass es keine gemütliche Tour wird   und hab rechts und links jeden Trail mitgenommen.
Erstmal an der Wipperaue hoch in die Wälder, runter nach Fähr und direkt wieder rauf zum Pilz. Über die Serpentinen zum Rüden und gegenüber nach Höhnrath und zum "Bikepark". Wieder über Serpentinen abwärts zum Freibad und dort den Fußweg hinauf zur Straße. Über Trails weiter auf den Pfaffenberg und den Kottentrail hinab, wurde aber höchste Zeit, da es schon dämmerte.
Wollte gerade zum Abschluß noch hoch zur Sengbach, als mir im Dunkeln zwei Gestalten aufgefallen sind.   
Also hab ich mich kurz entschlossen mit Zippi und Enrgy auf den Rückweg gemacht. Dabei fuhren wir bis zum Freibad beinahe auf der selben Strecke , bevor ich dann im dunklen Wald die Orientierung verloren habe. Ab der Haasenmühle gab es noch lockeres Ausrollen zum Auto.








Gruß Manni


----------



## mikkael (25. August 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> ..Aus der offiziellen Tour wurde durch die kurzfristige Absage von mikkael dann wieder eine inoffizielle, aber mit insgesamt 4 Teilnehmern..


Gestern war ein recht seltsamer Tag für mich  

Ich war bis Mittag bei der Messe in Köln, da munter meine Arbeit erledigt, dann schnell zum Termin nach Bonn und abends auf dem Weg nach Hause, (ich will ich zur Runde) plötzlich ging's mir schlecht, Fieber und Schüttelfrost (abends bis 39°), mit Not und Mühe nach Hause geschafft. Seitdem bin ich -voll kaputt- pausenlos im Bett!

Manchmal verstehe ich die Welt nicht! 

VG Mikkael


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (25. August 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Jaja, was man nicht im Kopf hat...
> 
> 
> Aus der offiziellen Tour wurde durch die kurzfristige Absage von mikkael dann wieder eine inoffizielle, aber mit insgesamt 4 Teilnehmern: 15min vor Start ruft der gute Bernd aus Holz an (quasi Ultra-Lastminute), zippi war sowieso dabei und nachdem wir den hölzernen Bernd durch auslassen sämtlicher unnötigen Steigungen bis Glüder und längere Teerstücke wieder vergrault hatten  , kam doch tatsächlich noch der Manni dahergerollt. Er ist uns nachgefahren und hat uns dann durch Zufall unten in Glüder getroffen
> ...


Hallo Volker,
wenn ich Eure Tour vorher gekannt hätte, wäre auch ein Rennrad ausreichend gewesen  . (angemeldet hatte ich mich bewußt nicht, da ich noch kein Licht habe und ich außerdem nicht wußte, ob ich es rechtzeitig schaffe).
Über das Highlight der Tour (neuer Sengbachtrail) bin ich mir noch nicht ganz im klaren - zum einen aufgrund der schmalen Spur und der vielen Wurzeln technisch recht (zu?) anspruchsvoll, zum anderen kam schon ein bißchen "Flow" auf. Vielleicht fahre ich das Stück noch mal im Hellen.
Bei mir waren es (nur für die Zahlenfetischisten ) 45km mit ca. 700 HM -dank An- und Abreise aus Holz. 
Zurück war ich dann beim letzten Sonnen strahl gegen 21.40 Uhr.
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## Enrgy (26. August 2005)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> plötzlich ging's mir schlecht, Fieber und Schüttelfrost (abends bis 39°), mit Not und Mühe nach Hause geschafft. Seitdem bin ich -voll kaputt- pausenlos im Bett!
> 
> Manchmal verstehe ich die Welt nicht!
> 
> VG Mikkael


Ich hab doch gleich gewußt, daß dieses Lance-Armbändchen irgendwelche geheimen Dopingsubstanzen abgibt  
Du verträgst wahrscheinlich das EPO noch nicht so gut.  

Gute Besserung!


@ B.a.H.
Ja, wir sind auf dem Hinweg den schnellsten Weg zur Staumauer gefahren, so wie es in der Ausschreibung stand.
Es steht dir selbstredend frei, das nächste Mal den Trail mit dem Rennrad zu fahren  , asphaltieren werde ich ihn für dich aber nicht.  
Ich habe auch so Gas gegeben, weil ich ja kein Licht hatte und den Trail wenigstens noch bei halbwegs guter Sicht fahren wollte.
Komischerweise hab ich mich gestern ganz gut gefühlt bei der Runde, obwohl hinterher ein für meine Verhältnisse hoher Schnitt von 17kmh erreicht wurde.
Ich geb dir aber Recht, im hellen macht das mehr Spaß, und wenns trocken ist sind die Wurzeln wohl auch nicht so kritisch (kenne es selbst auch nur feucht, war erst meine 2. Runde dort runter).
Es ist aber eine große Bereicherung in unserem Gebiet, weil die meisten Trails kürzer oder breiter sind. Hoffentlich wird die Sache mit dem Einstieg direkt im Blickfeld an der Staumauer nicht schnell zum Problem.


Gruß Volker


----------



## mikkael (26. August 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> ..Du verträgst wahrscheinlich das EPO noch nicht so gut.


Bei der Bluttransfusion habe ich wahrscheinlich versehentlich dein Blut erwischt! 

VG Mikkael


----------



## Hoeppi (26. August 2005)

hat einer lust heute abend ab Lev-Olpaden Bahnhof 
ne Runde zu drehen.
Dachte so an die Touren wie Donnerstags.
bin um halb sechse am Start.
Bis denne


----------



## Marco_Lev (27. August 2005)

hi ho,

jemand lust am montag so gegen 13-14 uhr ne runde ab opladen oder so zu drehen? bin zeitlich gesehen flexibel. hab nachtschicht und wollte nicht wieder auf den letzten drücker nach hause kommen. vielleicht hat ja noch jemand urlaub, ist arbeitslos, oder schiebt ne ganz ruhige kugel und studiert sogar?!



			
				Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Über das Highlight der Tour (neuer Sengbachtrail) bin ich mir noch nicht ganz im klaren - zum einen aufgrund der schmalen Spur und der vielen Wurzeln technisch recht (zu?) anspruchsvoll, zum anderen kam schon ein bißchen "Flow" auf.



den (jetzt garnicht mehr geheimen) trail an der sengbach bin ich übrigens gestern nacht gefahren, kein problem mit leuchte am bike. 
also BAH (wie treffend   ) zieh dir beim nächsten mal keinen rock an, dann kannste auch an den für dich zu schwierigen passagen absteigen und schieben. *

und dann wäre da nochwas. habe mein schönes hinterrad letzte woche durchgebremst (briefkastenschlitz in der felge).
da es sich um ne schöne ältere xtr-nabe handelt, bekommt sie neue speichen + felge spendiert (dafür jemand nen ratschlag parat?).
vielleicht sogar noch jemand hier anwesend der einspeichen und zentrieren drauf hat? kostet im shop ja soviel wie die speichen und felge zusammen.
als gegenleistung wäre dann ne runde mit meinem classic old school bike drin. toll, oder?!
warum ich das hier rein setze? na wir haben doch experten für alles. wenns hier nen kartoffelschäler gibt, warum dann nicht auch bike-schrauber   

gruß marco

*unsichtbarer ironiesmilie


----------



## juchhu (27. August 2005)

Marco_Lev schrieb:
			
		

> hi ho,
> 
> jemand lust am montag so gegen 13-14 uhr ne runde ab opladen oder so zu drehen? bin zeitlich gesehen flexibel. hab nachtschicht und wollte nicht wieder auf den letzten drücker nach hause kommen. vielleicht hat ja noch jemand urlaub, ist arbeitslos, oder schiebt ne ganz ruhige kugel und studiert sogar?!
> 
> ...


 
Frag mal beim Michael Kramer nach. Adresse und Telefonnummer guckst DU hier oder in Signatur:

www.bikeshop-moitzfeld.de

VG Martin

PS: Kannst Dich auf mich beziehen. Bekommst Du zwar keinen besseren Preis , da dafür geht es (meistens) schneller. 

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (27. August 2005)

@marco

Wenn die Speichen noch ok sind, kannste auch ganz einfach die neue Felge mit Tape an die alte kleben und dann Speiche für Speiche einzeln rüberziehen. Hab ich auch schon ein paar mal so gemacht, klappt wunderbar.
Nachzentrieren kannste dann ja im Rahmen, Bremsklötze als Fixpunkt nehmen oder ein Stück Pappe ankleben.


----------



## Marco_Lev (27. August 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Frag mal beim Michael Kramer nach. Adresse und Telefonnummer guckst DU hier oder in Signatur:
> 
> www.bikeshop-moitzfeld.de
> 
> ...



was bekommst du eigentlich von deinem händler wenn das halbe forum bei ihm gewesen ist und nen schönen gruß von dir ausgerichtet hat?!    
es besteht absolut kein zeitdruck, fahre derzeit mit dem hinterrad aus meinem 2.satz.
dennoch, vielen dank für den tip. eine gute adresse für den bike-doctor kann ja nie schaden.

gruß marco


----------



## Marco_Lev (27. August 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> @marco
> 
> Wenn die Speichen noch ok sind, kannste auch ganz einfach die neue Felge mit Tape an die alte kleben und dann Speiche für Speiche einzeln rüberziehen. Hab ich auch schon ein paar mal so gemacht, klappt wunderbar.
> Nachzentrieren kannste dann ja im Rahmen, Bremsklötze als Fixpunkt nehmen oder ein Stück Pappe ankleben.



so wie ich mich kenne kommt da am ende ne gießkanne bei raus   
nene, sollten schon neue speichen werden, die alten sind wirklich schon sehr alt und haben einiges mitgemacht.

aber bei meinem derzeitigen hinterrad müßte ich mal die ein oder andere speiche wechseln. da ist mir wohl mal die kette zwischen kassette und speiche geraten und hat die ein oder andere speiche in mitleidenschaft gezogen.

gruß marco

ps: volker, die tour die wir samstags gefahren sind hat mir so gut gefallen, dass ich sie schon drei mal nachgefahren bin   
wird also langsam zeit das du mir mal wieder neue strecken zeigst


----------



## Michael13 (28. August 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mal wieder eine Feierabendrunde für Dienstag ab 17.30 Uhr Bahnhof Opladen ins Programm genommen! Das Wetter soll ja super werden.
Also anmelden marsch, marsch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   

An Marco: Montag nachmittag muß ich arbeiten da kann ich nicht !!, aber vielleicht kannst Du ja am Dienstag ?  

Auch Donnerstag 18.00 Uhr das after work biking ab Bahnhof Opladen bitte vormerken und anmelden!    

Gruß
Michael


----------



## JürgenK (28. August 2005)

So, ich bin jetzt auch wieder da,

hab mich ne zeitlang mit Triathlonvorbereitungen beschäftigt.

http://www.frielingsdorf-datenservice.de/ergebnisse/2005/leverkusen_triathlon/index.php

Platz 103 ist bei dem Kurztriathlon herausgekommen. Voll anstrengend die wechselnden Sportarten. :kotz:  Macht trotzdem voll Spaß.

Bin diese Woche dann wieder mit dem MTB dabei.

Bis demnächt   

Jürgen


----------



## Marco_Lev (30. August 2005)

jungs, ich glaub ihr spinnt. der heiligste thread aller threads wäre bald auf seite 2 abgerutscht. man, man, man...
jetzt haut mal rein, ich will hier was lesen wenn ich nachher vom biken zurückkomme  

gruß marco


----------



## JürgenK (30. August 2005)

Marco_Lev schrieb:
			
		

> jungs, ich glaub ihr spinnt. der heiligste thread aller threads wäre bald auf seite 2 abgerutscht. man, man, man...
> jetzt haut mal rein, ich will hier was lesen wenn ich nachher vom biken zurückkomme
> 
> gruß marco




Ob du was lesen kannst hängt auch stark davon ab ob du Licht, Verpflegung für mehrerer Tage, Schlafsack... mithast.


----------



## Hoeppi (2. September 2005)

Tach Schneckenschupser,

sorry; konnte mir gestern abend den Schlauch nicht abholen.
Mein Chef hat mich einfach nicht gehen lassen und ich denke,
um halb neun habt Ihr schon Euer Bier rein gepfiffen.
 
Also, vielleicht bleibt das Wetter ja nächste Woche ähnlich sunny..
Wenn de keine Stätschicht hast, kannste ja was reinsetzten...  

Keep on biking.....
Thomas


----------



## Manni (3. September 2005)

Morgen,
noch 5 Stunden 33 Minuten und ein paar Sekunden, dann sind wir unterwegs   
Eigentlich muß der Alpencross ja in Dolomitencross umbenannt werden, schließlich ist der Brenner ja nur die Einrolletappe.   
Also viel Spaß euch allen hier daheim, soll ja auch in Deutschland mal ein paar Tage trockener sein. Und über den Alpen vereinigen sich am Wochenende zwei Hochruckgebiete   man, besser kann es nicht kommen.
Special tkanks noch an Marco   den Retter in der Not   der mir selbstlos seine Wünschelrute, äh das Navi überlassen hat   
Ich hoffe er findet am Wochenende trotzdem wieder nach hause   

So nun aber ab ins Bett, die Berge rufen   
Gruß Manni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backloop (3. September 2005)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> So nun aber ab ins Bett, die Berge rufen
> Gruß Manni



Ääh, kannst uns Deine Freundin doch mal vorstellen


----------



## Marco_Lev (3. September 2005)

Hoeppi schrieb:
			
		

> Tach Schneckenschupser,
> 
> sorry; konnte mir gestern abend den Schlauch nicht abholen.
> Mein Chef hat mich einfach nicht gehen lassen und ich denke,
> ...



habs donnerstag wegen der nachtschicht auch nicht geschafft, bin erst um 18 uhr aufgestanden. nächste woche ist schlecht wegen spätschicht. aber den sonntag werde ich mal im auge behalten. fährst du dann auch?

@manni: kein thema, hatte angst das du ohne den geko nicht mehr zurückkommst, und wer soll mich dann in zukunft die berge hochscheuchen?!   

gruß marco


----------



## Hoeppi (4. September 2005)

tja, ist jetzt wohl schon zu spät zu radeln....
mein Licht macht mucken...
Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja am D-day in Lev.
Oder wenn die Woche noch was ansteht,
kann man ja mal schauen.
Was macht den der Manni wieder für Sachen
- hat der keine anderen Hobbies als irgendwo in den Bergen
sein Unwesen zu treiben?


----------



## Zachi (8. September 2005)

Manni ist in den Alpen, Marco hat Spätschicht und alle anderen radeln bei dem Wetterchen... jetzt läuft hier garnichts mehr was?
Bin ich denn der einzigste, der noch arbeitet?   

Zachi


----------



## Marco_Lev (8. September 2005)

hi zachi, 
hab mir spontan frei genommen, und werde heute 18 uhr in opladen/bahnhof sein.
na dann vielleicht bis später?!
hoeppi, den schlauch bring ich gleich auch mit.

gruß marco


----------



## Enrgy (8. September 2005)

Zachi schrieb:
			
		

> Bin ich denn der einzigste, der noch arbeitet?
> Zachi


...wieder arbeitet, in meinem Falle. Hab mir 3 Tage Urlaub gegönnt und ein paar schöne Touren im "Tomburger Feindesland" und an der Mosel gemacht.
Gestern abend dann noch kurz die heimischen Goodies abgeklappert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hoeppi (9. September 2005)

Moin moin
@ marco....
wie hieß denn der Typ, der gestern dabei war und
sich das neue Fahrrad gekauft hat.
Ich habe dem vergessen meine mail zu geben.
Schleicht der zufällig auch hier irgendwo im Forum rum.  

Gruss Thomas


----------



## Marco_Lev (9. September 2005)

Hoeppi schrieb:
			
		

> Moin moin
> @ marco....
> wie hieß denn der Typ, der gestern dabei war und
> sich das neue Fahrrad gekauft hat.
> ...



keine ahnung wie der heißt, wo er herkommt, und was er bei uns überhaupt wollte   
weiß auch nicht ob er über den ADFC oder IBC zur tour gefunden hat.
dabei hätte ich ihn gerne nach der telefonnummer und adresse gefragt, um mir ab und zu mal sein neues bike auszuleihen     

gruß marco


----------



## Zachi (9. September 2005)

Das muß ja ein tolles Bike gewesen sein   , wenn ihr das so bewundert ...

Marco, was ist mit Sonntag?

Zachi


----------



## on any sunday (9. September 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> ...wieder arbeitet, in meinem Falle. Hab mir 3 Tage Urlaub gegönnt und ein paar schöne Touren im "Tomburger Feindesland" und an der Mosel gemacht.
> Gestern abend dann noch kurz die heimischen Goodies abgeklappert...



Wenn die Handlampe nicht da ist, tanzt die Maus auf dem Steiner Berg, oder so  

Hättest ja auf dem Rückweg die amerikanischen Magazine bei mir abgeben können, oder sind die schon vergilbt? Wie ist es denn nächste Woche mit einem wupperbergigen Nachtritt, damit ich dich von der Last der ollen Mags befreien kann.

Grüsse

Mikele


----------



## Hoeppi (9. September 2005)

Marco_Lev schrieb:
			
		

> keine ahnung wie der heißt, wo er herkommt, und was er bei uns überhaupt wollte
> weiß auch nicht ob er über den ADFC oder IBC zur tour gefunden hat.
> dabei hätte ich ihn gerne nach der telefonnummer und adresse gefragt, um mir ab und zu mal sein neues bike auszuleihen
> 
> gruß marco


Der ist aber letztens schon mal D-day bei uns mitgefahren....
naja- vielleicht sieht man den nochmal.
see u on tour.....


----------



## Enrgy (9. September 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn die Handlampe nicht da ist, tanzt die Maus auf dem Steiner Berg, oder so
> 
> Hättest ja auf dem Rückweg die amerikanischen Magazine bei mir abgeben können, oder sind die schon vergilbt? Wie ist es denn nächste Woche mit einem wupperbergigen Nachtritt, damit ich dich von der Last der ollen Mags befreien kann.
> 
> ...



Jou, gute Idee Mikele. Wetter soll ja auch nächste Woche noch mitspielen. Ich geb dann noch Bescheid, wenn ich einen Termin ausgeguckt habe. Nicht daß die Hefte irgendwann so aktuell sind, daß sie plötzlich in der Retro-Ecke landen  
Berichte zum Steinerberg und meiner (Kletter)-Tour durchs Baybachtal kommen noch. Die Bilder vom Steinerberg sind schon in meinem Album.


----------



## Marco_Lev (10. September 2005)

Zachi schrieb:
			
		

> Das muß ja ein tolles Bike gewesen sein   , wenn ihr das so bewundert ...
> 
> Marco, was ist mit Sonntag?
> 
> Zachi



war ein freerider von ghost, ziemlich fettes teil mit nur 12,5kg wenn ich das richtig in erinnerung habe. er hat mich mal fahren lassen, danach bot ich ihm ein kultiges classic bike im tausch an, aber leider hat er abgelehnt   

sonntag will ich auf jeden fall fahren.
hoffe ich finde die wege noch, da ich dem könig der wupperzwerge mein gps für die alpen geliehen habe...  
12 uhr am bahnübergang? hoffentlich kommt meine freundin morgen zu mir, sonst muß ich evtl. mit kater biken   

gruß marco


----------



## Marco_Lev (11. September 2005)

hallo zusammen,
habe für morgen eine runde ausgeschrieben.
17uhr ab opladen bahnhof. falls jemand ne halbe stunde später mitfahren könnte, kann ich das gerne ändern, falls sich bis dahin noch niemand eingetragen hat.
hier kann man sich eintragen.

gruß marco


----------



## Michael13 (11. September 2005)

Hallo Marco,

da fahr ich doch mit!! Ich hab mich soeben eingetragen  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Enrgy (12. September 2005)

Wir verscheuchen die letzten Sonnenstrahlen mit unseren Beamern:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=222

Gemütliche Runde Richtung Glüder, genaue Route steht noch nicht fest.

Also Akkus laden und Lampen nicht vergessen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schreiner2 (13. September 2005)

Abend zusammen,
letztes Jahr hat  Hardy aus K immer Feierabendrunden angeboten wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Da ich nicht weiß ob es eine Fortsetzung geben wird, wollte ich mal fragen ob Interesse an einem regelmäßigem Termin exestiert. Ich selbst wohne in Odenthal (neben Altenberg) und habe mal überlegt einen regelmäßigen Biketag einzuführen. Habe mir das mehr oder weniger so vorgestellt, dass ich einen festen Treffpunkt wie z.b. den Kreisvehrkehr Odenthal angebe und um 18. 30 uhr dort vorbeifahre und jeden der Bock und Zeit hat mitnehme. Das wäre dann die Feierabendrunde und Sonntags würde dann eine grössere Runde dazukommen. 
Mein Ohr ist aber auch offen für andere Vorschläge.

mfg Schreiner


----------



## solymontes (14. September 2005)

Hallo Schreiner,

an der 'überwältigen' Resonanz zu Deinem Posting, aber nicht nur daran, wirst du sicher festgestellt haben, dass hier zur Zeit etwas die Luft raus ist. Das sollte dich aber nicht weiter verwundern, denn schließlich neigt sich die Bike-Hochsaison etwas dem Ende entgegen - früher als erwartet, aber es ist wohl leider so. Einige der aktivsten Initiatoren von LMB-Touren in der Vorsaison wie z.B. Hardy, Michael (o.a.s) und Manni haben ihre Alpenaufenthalte inkl. der hochintensiven Vorbereitung hierfür alle hinter sich und werden wohl jetzt einige 'Ruhetage' einlegen. Vielleicht möchten sie aber auch (noch) nicht ihre schönen Alpeneindrücke und -erinnerungen durch weniger spektakuläre Fahrerlebnisse aus dem Bergischen übertünchen. Kann man sicher alles nachvollziehen. Möglicherweise kommen im goldenen Herbst einige wieder aus ihren Löchern, wer weiß   . 

Deine Idee eines festen Termins in der Woche für ein After-Work Biking ist prinzipiell gut, allerdings ist der Zeitpunkt mit Blick auf die anstehende Jahreszeit imho etwas unglücklich. In wenigen Wochen ist es um 18:30 nicht mehr lange bzw. gar nicht mehr hell in unseren vertrauten Gefilden. Ich persönlich mache kein Hehl daraus, dass ich kein Freund davon bin, abends oder gar nachts im Dunkeln mit 5W-Lämpchen (oder von mir aus auch 500W-Strahlern) im Wald rumzueiern. Das überlasse ich gerne der Night-Rider Fraktion. 
Allerdings kann ich mir gut vorstellen, Sonntags früh (gerne auch mal Samstags nachmittags) eine längere Runde mitzufahren. 

Gern geschehen!  

Gruß

Jorge


----------



## Manni (14. September 2005)

Moin,
melde mich zurück aus den Alpen   

Und nun zum Thema:
Es gibt ja schon den Donnerstagstreff in Opladen. Dort wird aber auch nur von März bis Oktober ab 18:00Uhr gefahren. Ganzjährig ist einfach nicht drin. Von Oktober bis März ist es einfach zu früh zu dunkel und das Wetter auch zu unbeständig. 
Und Odenthal ist auch ne ziemliche Ecke weg von Leverkusen. In die Wupperberge ist es dann auch zu weit und das Revier dort ist einfach   
Ich wäre da eher für einen zentraleren Treffpunkt, wie z.B. Burscheid. Leicht erreichbar und mitten im Revier.
Im Winter tuts meiner Meinung nach aber auch das Lastminutebiking. Es werden eh nicht viele hinterm Ofen hervor kommen.

Gruß Manni


----------



## stahlgabi (15. September 2005)

Also ich finde die Idee mit Odenthal gut. Warum nicht mehrere Treffs ? Die Frage was zentral ist, richtet sich ja nun mal nach dem Wohnort, oder ? Und nicht für jeden ist Leverkusen oder Burscheid der Nabel der Welt


----------



## dischi07 (15. September 2005)

Moin Leute,

den Vorschlag mit Odenthal finde ich eigentlich auch ganz gut - sorry Manni, aber die Fahrerei von Köln bis nach Burscheid, bzw. die Wupperberge ist immer etwas nervig - so geil die "Trails" dort auch sind.
Warum machen wir es nicht einfach so, dass abwechselnd eine Tour von Odenthal und Burscheid/Wupperberge aus startet...? 
Ich persönlich muss mich natürlich "solymontes" anschließen - ich habe überhaupt keine Lust mich im Winter mit ner Lampe am Rad durch den Wald zu plagen - das macht sicherlich "mal" Spaß, aber sollte doch nicht zum Dauerzustand werden. Daher würde es mich auch nicht stören, wenn man die Treffen auf den Samstag oder Sonntag verlegen würde.   

Wie sieht es heute mit dem Treff in Opladen aus - geht da was...? 

Grüße
Dirk


----------



## Stefan_SIT (15. September 2005)

dischi07 schrieb:
			
		

> ... Daher würde es mich auch nicht stören, wenn man die Treffen auf den *Samstag oder Sonntag * verlegen würde.
> ...


Jaaaa, Sonntagvormittag fände ich sehr geil! Dann könnte ich nämlich auch mal mit ...  
In der Woche ist es bei mir jobbedingt immer etwas problematisch.
Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Enrgy (15. September 2005)

Am Wochenende ist das aber keine Feierabendrunde mehr  

Ich hab mich ja auch ewig gegen das "mit Licht fahren" innerlich wie äußerlich gewehrt. Seit knapp einem Jahr muß ich aber arbeitsbedingt auf diese Zeiten unter der Woche zurückgreifen, und es macht tatsächlich Spaß!


----------



## on any sunday (15. September 2005)

Morgeeen  

Klingt ja fast wie Panik hier, keiner bietet NachderArbeitvorderDunkelheittouren an. Feschte Termine sind ganz nett, aber nach meiner Erfahrung sterben die sehr schnell wieder, wenn die Resonanz ein paar Mal gegen Null geht.

Da man im LMB ja seine alten Termine wieder aktivieren kann, ist es ja kein Akt einfach ein neues Datum einzutragen, die alten Teilnehmer löschen und fertig. Wo der Startort sich dann befindet ist ja wurscht, für irgendeinen ist es immer ungünstig, Pech gehabt.  

Und wer keinen Bock auf Lampen am Rad hat, muß sich halt bald wochentags mit Indoor Radfahren beschäftigen.  

Alles wird gut  

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Marco_Lev (15. September 2005)

dischi07 schrieb:
			
		

> Daher würde es mich auch nicht stören, wenn man die Treffen auf den Samstag oder Sonntag verlegen würde.
> 
> Wie sieht es heute mit dem Treff in Opladen aus - geht da was...?
> 
> ...



die jungs fahren auch sonntags um 11 uhr. soweit ich weiß das ganze jahr durch.
bin in letzter zeit öfters mal mit denen gefahren, und es sind immer ein paar leute da. sorge das keiner kommt muß man eigentlich nicht haben.

schade das ich momentan fahruntüchtig bin sonst wäre ich heute wieder bei den opladenern an den start gegangen   
da sind wir am montag 35km gefahren, keinen trail ausgelassen, jede menge spass gehabt alles in ordnung. und bei der baustelle an der wupper kurz vor opladen, fliege ich über den lenker und prelle mir das handgelenk.

hoffe bis sonntag bin ich wieder einsatzbereit.

gruß marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michael13 (15. September 2005)

Hallo Marco,

vielen Dank für Deine Info mit der Beleuchtung, werde mir wohl, mit deiner Hilfe, so ein Teil zulegen!
Du bist außer Gefecht gesetzt ? liegt das an deinem Handgelenk?

Nun zu den Feierabendrunden etc.:

1. Donnerstags 18.00 Uhr Bahnhof Opladen
Also von April - Ende September ist immer Donnerstags Treffen am Opladener Bahnhof um 18.00 Uhr (egal ob der Termin im Last minute biking steht oder nicht!!) dann wirds zu dunkel

2. Sonntags 10.00 Uhr Bahnhof Opladen
Dieser Termin steht auch mit und ohne Info im last minute biking!

3. Im last minute biking werden immer wieder kurzfristig Termine bekannt gegeben
Beispiel: letzten Montag 17.00  hat Marco eine tour ab Opladen ausgeschrieben, wir waren zu dritt 3 Std auf allen Wuppertrails unterwegs! super   

Es gibt also genug Angebote zum biken, wenn nicht dann eben selbst mal einen Tourvorschlag anbieten und los gehts!!

PS: heute ist ja Donnerstag, ich kann leider heute nicht biken denn ich bin heute in der BayArena UEFA CUP schauen   

bikergrüße
Michael


----------



## Marco_Lev (15. September 2005)

sag wenn du die sachen alle zuhause hast. der zusammenbau ist innerhalb einer stunde erledigt.
ja wegen dem handgelenk. aber halb so wild, hoffe am sonntag wieder fahren zu können.

gruß marco


----------



## Michael13 (15. September 2005)

Hallo ihr biker,

habe für morgen ab 16.00 eine Tour ab Opladen ins Programm genomen  
Also alle biker die nach Terminen fragen im Forum hier ist einer  

Jetzt heißt es eintragen marsch, marsch und mitfahren    

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Enrgy (15. September 2005)

Das ist aber dann eine reine Frühschichtler-Tour. Wer kann schon um 4 fertig gestriegelt mit dem Bike in Op erscheinen? Muß man ja mindestens um 3 schon Feierabend haben!


----------



## Michael13 (15. September 2005)

oder man hat Urlaub!   
Hat aber auch den Vorteil, daß man noch viel Zeit zum biken hat, bis es dunkel wird!! 
Wir können aber auch später starten, bin flexibel!!(Bei Bedarf)

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Enrgy (15. September 2005)

@Michael13

Ne ne, laß mal gut sein! Nach dem Regen heute (und schon gestern abend teilweise, wie wir feststellen durften) ist das Geläuf eh wieder versaut. Darauf hab ich momentan noch keine Lust, der Winter bringt noch genug Schlammschlachten.

Dazu kommt noch, daß ich leider nicht vor 19Uhr zuhause auf dem Rad sitzen kann, und das auch nur, wenn kein Stau auf dem Heimweg war. Ab jetzt ist für mich wieder Fulltime-Nightride angesagt.

Am Wochenende bin ich auch kaum vor 14Uhr unterwegs, es sei denn, mal für eine Tour an der Ahr oder Eifel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dischi07 (15. September 2005)

Hallo Leute,

mal ne Frage am Rande... - gibt es in den Untiefen des Forums jemanden, der eine Tour rund um den Drachenfells kennt? Scheint ja auch ne sehr nette Gegend zum biken zu sein!?  
Hatte mal darüber nachgedacht, am Samstag dort ne Runde zu fahren - also, Leute legt los und schreibt mir. 

Grüße


----------



## Enrgy (15. September 2005)

dischi07 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> 
> mal ne Frage am Rande... - gibt es in den Untiefen des Forums jemanden, der eine Tour rund um den Drachenfells kennt? Scheint ja auch ne sehr nette Gegend zum biken zu sein!?
> Hatte mal darüber nachgedacht, am Samstag dort ne Runde zu fahren - also, Leute legt los und schreibt mir.
> ...


Wege gibts da viele...Fußgänger auch! Besser wirds erst südlich der Löwenburg.
Schau mal im Tomburg-Thread nach und frag Handlampe. Oder, wenn du konditionell gut gesegnet bst, erscheine am samstag um 14Uhr an der Fähre in Königswinter, dort treffen sich immer ein Paar vom 7Hills-Team. Dann solltest du aber schon 3h OHNE Pause durchhalten...


----------



## MTB-Kao (16. September 2005)

wenn das wetter so wird wie angesagt werde ich am montag urlaub nehmen und eine längere tour durch das bergische machen. hat jemand lust und zeit mitzukommen?


----------



## Michael13 (16. September 2005)

So gleich gehts los, ab aufs bike und rein in den Schlamm   
(hat ja gestern mächtig geregnet)

Wer nicht mitfährt verpasst was    

Gruß
Michael


----------



## dischi07 (16. September 2005)

MTB-Kao schrieb:
			
		

> wenn das wetter so wird wie angesagt werde ich am montag urlaub nehmen und eine längere tour durch das bergische machen. hat jemand lust und zeit mitzukommen?



Was verstehst du unter einer längeren Tour....


----------



## dischi07 (16. September 2005)

Michael13 schrieb:
			
		

> So gleich gehts los, ab aufs bike und rein in den Schlamm
> (hat ja gestern mächtig geregnet)
> 
> Wer nicht mitfährt verpasst was
> ...




Ich würde ja zu gerne mitfahren, aber leider hat mir meine Frau das Auto "geklaut", sodass ich leider nicht nach Opladen komme!


----------



## Manni (16. September 2005)

Och nöö, das ist mir heute zu unbeständig.   
Die Motivation ist tief im Keller    

Aber am Sonntag da lacht die Sonne und da darf ein Ausflug nicht fehlen.   
Also eintragen!

@Mtb-Kao: Was hast du dir denn so für Montag gedacht? Von wo nach wo und wann? Hätte je nach Strecke und Spaßfaktor schon interesse. Also schreib mal was.

Gruß Manni


----------



## dischi07 (16. September 2005)

@ MTB-Kao: Da kann ich mich dem Manni nur anschließen - an was hast du da so gedacht...? Ich hätte schon Interesse!

@ Manni: Gut "erholt" aus den Alpen zurückgekehrt? Ich denke, du hast doch sicher wieder einige Fotos geschossen - würden mich mal interessieren. 
Hast du schon einmal darüber nachgedacht, die TransAlp mitzufahren?

Grüße


----------



## Manni (16. September 2005)

dischi07 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Manni: Gut "erholt" aus den Alpen zurückgekehrt? Ich denke, du hast doch sicher wieder einige Fotos geschossen - würden mich mal interessieren.
> Hast du schon einmal darüber nachgedacht, die TransAlp mitzufahren?
> 
> Grüße



So ein Finishertrikot würde mir schon gefallen, allerdings schrecken mich die 724km und 22293hm in einer Woche etwas ab!
Mal sehen, wie fitt ich nächstes Jahr bin   
Ein paar Photos gibts schon in meinem Album, der Bericht ist auch auf nem guten Weg, demnächst alles auf meiner HP.   

Gruß Manni


----------



## dischi07 (16. September 2005)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> So ein Finishertrikot würde mir schon gefallen, allerdings schrecken mich die 724km und 22293hm in einer Woche etwas ab!
> Mal sehen, wie fitt ich nächstes Jahr bin
> Ein paar Photos gibts schon in meinem Album, der Bericht ist auch auf nem guten Weg, demnächst alles auf meiner HP.
> 
> Gruß Manni




Ja okay, die ca. 23000hm bei ca. 750km sind schon ne Ansage! Ich denke aber, dass es immer darauf ankommt mit welcher Zielsetzung man an den Start geht! Letzter würde ich natürlich nicht werden wollen - so unter die ersten 150-200 sollte schon drin sein, aber vor allem würde bei mir das Erleben des Events im Fokus stehen! Bei geilen Trails Fotos machen, Leute kennenlernen usw..
Ich werde jedenfalls ab Oktober anfangen zu trainieren - erst ne Leistungsdiagnostik und dann geht es ab, zwar mehr auf der Strasse, aber egal. Ein Bekannter ist schon mal mitgefahren. Laut seiner Einschätzung und Erfahrung sollte man ca. 6-8000km in den Beinen haben um die ganze Sache "entspannt" genießen zu können - na ja, mal sehen!

Grüße
Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikkael (16. September 2005)

Irgendwann muss man wieder biken dürfen, oder? 

*Biker's FrustBlues aus'm Bergischen..*
Alles nimmt kein Ende,
ersticke in Arbeit, Gemeinde.. 

Ab und zu Feierabend in Sicht,
Dauerregen macht alles dicht! 

Stock Dunkelheit, jetzt schon nach 8 Uhr
Es ist einfach Frustration pur.. 

Fahr' dann mit Wut nach Haus,
Nur Straße, keine Trails, alles ist aus! 


Ohne 'ne Runde seit 3 Wochen, 
für jeden vernünftigen Biker ist es zum :kotz:

Wieder wird's mit dem Biken nix,
Dachte ich mir, wie immer fix 

Schon eine Runde macht alles wett
Träumte schön wieder vom Biken im Bett! 

Als ich endlich verzweifelt pennte, 
war es schon wieder Wochenende 

Ginge ich dann schnell ins Forum,
muss zu einer Fahrgemeinschaft, so oder so rum 



War nix drin, ziemlich viel Bullshit
Die Gemeinschaften, alles wirklich nicht der Hit 

Will morgen 'ne Runde drehen,
egal wo; hier oder dort, wir werden sehen 

Bei so'nem Wetter zuhause bleibt man eher selten
Jeder vernünftige Feierabendbiker soll sich bitt'schön melden 

Jetzt hör' ich aber mit diesem Gelaber auf 
Und nehme euer Hohn und Spot voll im Kauf! 

VG Mikkael


----------



## Handlampe (16. September 2005)

dischi07 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Manni: Gut "erholt" aus den Alpen zurückgekehrt? Ich denke, du hast doch sicher wieder einige Fotos geschossen



Dier ersten beiden Etappen gibt es doch schon hier


----------



## Enrgy (16. September 2005)

Jou Uwe, das liest sich wie immer richtig prima! Klasse auch, daß immer die Profile dabei sind.


----------



## Delgado (16. September 2005)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwann muss man wieder biken dürfen, oder?
> 
> *Biker's FrustBlues aus'm Bergischen..*
> Alles nimmt kein Ende,
> ...




Hi Mikkael,

wie wärs mit dem Hennef-LMB-Termin morgen?

Das After-Bike-Programm ist unbedingt zu empfehlen.

Bringt Dich garantiert auf andere Gedanken    

Gruß Michael


----------



## on any sunday (16. September 2005)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwann muss man wieder biken dürfen, oder?
> 
> *Biker's FrustBlues aus'm Bergischen..*
> Alles nimmt kein Ende,
> ...



Sach mal, was hast du denn geraucht , lasses lieber.   Du hast Post.

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Marco_Lev (17. September 2005)

@dischi: wie ich sehe hast du dich bei mannis tour angemeldet.
klasse, dann machen wir aus der tour ne gemütliche plauderrunde    
also füll dir kaffee oder tee in die trinkflasche, und anstatt nen riegel schiebste dir nen trockenes stück kuchen in die trikottasche   

gruß marco


----------



## dischi07 (17. September 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Dier ersten beiden Etappen gibt es doch schon hier



@Handlampe:

Hallo Uwe,

ja, habe ich gestern schon gesehen - sehr nett aufgemacht!    Freue mich schon auf die weiteren Etappen. Wenn ihr das nächste Jahr wieder los wollt, hätte ich starkes Interesse mich euch anzuschließen - wenn ihr noch jemanden in eure Runde aufnehmt?
Na ja, bis dahin fließt ja noch viel Wasser den Rhein entlang...!   

Bei der Nachfrage nach Touren um den Drachenfells, bin ich an dich verwiesen worden - kannst du mir da ein paar Tipps geben?

Grüße
Dirk


----------



## dischi07 (17. September 2005)

Marco_Lev schrieb:
			
		

> @dischi: wie ich sehe hast du dich bei mannis tour angemeldet.
> klasse, dann machen wir aus der tour ne gemütliche plauderrunde
> also füll dir kaffee oder tee in die trinkflasche, und anstatt nen riegel schiebste dir nen trockenes stück kuchen in die trikottasche
> 
> gruß marco




@Marco_Lev:

Hört sich gut an! Ist nur die Frage, was Manni davon hält, wenn es bei uns drein bleibt? Wahrscheinlich...     :kotz:   ..., das letzte mal konnte er sich ja schon nen Spruch nicht verkneifen...


----------



## Manni (17. September 2005)

Morgen,
habe mal ne 50km Runde geplant.   Natürlich mit Option auf mehr   
Erstmal den Lukasweg, dann ein bischen Wupperberge zum warm werden und natürlich den lange versprochenen neuen Trail ins Eifgental   
Euch wird das lachen also noch vergehen   

Gruß Manni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dischi07 (17. September 2005)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Morgen,
> habe mal ne 50km Runde geplant.   Natürlich mit Option auf mehr
> Erstmal den Lukasweg, dann ein bischen Wupperberge zum warm werden und natürlich den lange versprochenen neuen Trail ins Eifgental
> Euch wird das lachen also noch vergehen
> ...



Hey.... - versau uns nicht die Runde... bin schon am Kuchen backen....


----------



## Manni (17. September 2005)

dischi07 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey.... - versau uns nicht die Runde... bin schon am Kuchen backen....



Hängt ganz davon ab, wieviel Stück Kuchen für mich sind


----------



## dischi07 (17. September 2005)

So Leute, 
melde mich jetzt erst mal ab, da ich mal schauen wollte was es auf der IFMA zu bestaunen gibt - ich erwarte aber nicht viel da ich denke, dass die meisten BIKE-Firmen auf der Eurobike waren!? Na ja, mal sehen!

Grüße


----------



## Enrgy (17. September 2005)

Klettertour durchs Baybachtal

Montag vergangene Woche hab ich das Spätsommerwetter ausgenutzt, um mal wieder durchs Baybachtal zu fahren bzw. klettern, aber dazu später mehr.

Die Tour war vor 8 oder 9 Jahren mal in irgendeinem Mag beschrieben. Vor 7 Jahren hab ich sie dann das erste Mal ausprobiert. Ohne Karte und nur mit spärlicher Beschreibung der Strecke war das schon ein Abenteuer. Inzwischen war ich zum 5. Mal dort, so bleiben einem die Unklarheiten über die Routenführung zum Glück erspart.

Startpunkt ist Brodenbach an der Mosel. Von dort rollt man erstmal gemütlich 5km die Uferstraße flußaufwärts bis Burgen, dort biegt man links ins Baybachtal ab.

Es folgt als kleine Einstimmung der erste Trailkilometer, auf dem man weiter ins Tal vordringt. Anfangs gehts noch auf geteertem Wirtschaftsweg, später geschottert, immer schmaler werdend, bis man schließlich in Nähe der Burg Waldeck den Bach durchquert und ab dort für die nächsten 12 Kilometer nur noch auf Trails unterwegs ist!

Fahren?? Da war doch was.ahh, richtig, klettern muß man auch. Schon nach kurzer Zeit kommt man an die erste, mit Seilen gesicherte Schlüsselstelle. Der Weg verläuft schmal am Hang, durch Felsstufen ist absteigen und tragen angesagt. Zur Eingewöhnung aber erstmal ohne Höhenmeter zu überwinden, quasi, damit man sich ans Seil gewöhnt. Mit der linken Hand trägt man das Bike am Oberrohr, in der rechten hält man sich am Seil, so gehts ganz gut.

Die weiteren Rollstücke werden leider öfters durch kleine Hindernisse wie Bäume oder Stufen unterbrochen. Manches Stück ließe sich sicherlich fahren, doch ein Sturz mit Verletzung ist in dieser Gegend äußerst unangenehm: kaum vorhandener Handyempfang, keine Fußgänger unter der Woche, Rettung kommt auch nur zu Fuß durchalso beste Vorraussetzungen, längere Zeit unentdeckt zu bleiben.

Im weiteren Verlauf kommen dann auch die richtigen Kletterstücke, bei denen man schon mal einige Hm am Seil hängend zu überwinden hat. Doch gerade dieser Explorercharakter macht den Reiz der Tour aus. Verstärkt wird das noch durch die ausgesprochene Einsamkeit. Ich habe bei dieser Runde weder im Baybachtal noch später in der Ehrbachklamm jemanden getroffen. Nur bei den paar bewirtschafteten Mühlen waren einige wenige Gäste. Ansonsten waren die Trails frei, zumindest von Fußgängern.

Bewegt man sich anfangs noch tief im engen Einschnitt des Baybachtals, so kommt man später immer höher, es wird wieder heller und dasTal weitet sich etwas.
Man überquert den Höhenzug dann bei Emmelshausen-Liesenfeld. Auf der anderen Seite geht es nun wieder zurück durchs Ehrbachtal. Leider zuerst auf breiter Forstautobahn, passiert man weitere Mühlen, bis man dann zur Ehrbachklamm gelangt. Hier beginnt das Spiel von neuem, häufiges Absteigen wird durch aalglatte Felspassagen erforderlich. Der Weg ist zwar nicht ganz so ausgesetzt wie im Baybachtal, aber trotzdem teilweise mit Seilen und Geländern gesichert. In einige Felsplatten sind auch kleine Stufen gehauen.

So gelangt man nach insgesamt ca. 17km Singletrail in der Nähe der Ehrenburg wieder auf breitere Pfade, um dann gemütlich nach Brodenbach auszurollen, aber nicht ohne vorher noch den letzten "illegalen" Trail auf der rechten Talseite am Campingplatz vorbei mitzunehmen

Insgesamt macht das 42km mit 540Hm, wobei der Trailanteil mit 17km recht hoch liegt.
Insgesamt ist zu der Route zu sagen, daß man dort das Wochenende meiden sollte. Gerade die Ehrbachklamm ist dann stärker frequentiert. Auf dem schmalem Pfad ist dann nur Einbahnverkehr möglich, auch die Kletterstellen im Baybachtal sind sehr eng.
Ich bin die Tour bislang immer unter der Woche gefahren und hatte dann nie Probleme mit Fußgängern, weil die dann eben recht selten sind oder wie dieses Mal garnicht auftauchen.
Wer denn ob des großen Trailanteils vermutet, er köönt edort locker duchrollen, der sei gewarnt: Man steigt wirklich mind. 50-80Mal vom Rad, um es über irgendein kleines (oder großes!) Hindernis zu wuchten. Von Fahrfluß kann da eigentlich nicht die Rede sein, trotzdem macht das irgendwie unheimlich Spaß.

Bilder zur Tour gibts hier:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php?cat=8714


----------



## Roadrunner1 (17. September 2005)

Wenn es Kuchen gibt, dann bin ich dabei 

Gruß
Markus


----------



## mikkael (17. September 2005)

Bei dem schönen Wetter heute, durften unsere heimischen Wuppertrails nicht irgendwelchen Fremdbikern überlassen werden.  

Schön, dass es dabei einige Panoramafotos entstanden sind. 



 





Dazu gibt's ein Bonbon: zoombare Quicktime Panorama vom ersten Bild (5,4 MB)

Heute ist es mir zu ersten Mal gelungen, die anspruchsvolle Abfahrt vom Pfaffenberg runter (_von der Bank runter, inklusive Treppen, bis zur Strasse_) nonstop zu fahren!



VG Mikkael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni (18. September 2005)

So,  
nach Stunden der Planung steht jetzt die Tour für Morgen. Ich habe lange herrum geplant um die 50km und 1000hm voll aus zureizen.
Naja    stellt euch mal auf tendenziell 20% mehr Höhenmeter ein   
Kein Weg wird doppelt befahren, so wenig Forstwege wie möglich, so schwere Trails wie ich finden konnte und alles hübsch in die Landschaft verpackt.   Da das gute Wetter nicht mehr lange vorherschen wird, hab ich nochmal alles was man dem 0-8-15 Biker zumuten kann in die Runde geschmissen und noch ein bischen mehr    damit ich auch auf meine Kosten komme    
Habt ihr ein Glück das heute Vollmond   ist, sonst würde ich euch morgen irgend so eine X-Beliebige Feierabendtour aufs Auge drücken und schon seit Stunden schlummern.   Und vergeßt euer Futter nicht!   Und bitte keine Helden!    Blut und Naben versauen den style   

P.S. Eifgental und Wupperberge passen nicht zusammen. Den neuen Trail der dann doch nur 700m lang ist, machen wir dann beim nächsten Mal Marco. 
Eventuell stell ich dann morgen für Montag Abend noch ne Feierabendrunde ab Burscheid rein, falls die Meute mich nach der Tortour morgen nicht am nächsten Baum aufknüpft  . Wenn wer Interesse hat: Schreien! 
So ab 17:30 wär mir lieb, im Notfall auch ab 18:00 Uhr. Schließlich ist es um 8 schon dunkel. 

Gruß Manni


----------



## Manni (19. September 2005)

Hallo,
da haben wir heute ja wieder richtig gutes Wetter gehabt. Der goldene Herbst. Und so kamen auch schnell sechs Biker zusammen die heute auf jedenfall die richtige Wahl getroffen haben  
Marco_Lev, Roadrunner1, kolt siewerts, Schnegge, sowie ein für mich neues Gesicht, habe ganz vergessen nach dem Namen zu fragen.
Es ging dann erstmal gemächlich von Opladen über allerlei Wildwechsel, bis es dann kurz vor Witzhelden heiß wurde. Über feine Trails ging weiter zur Sengbachsperre wo auf der Staumauer die angedrohte Kuchenpause folgte. 







Auch ansonsten hatten wir alle viel Spaß, Marco ganz besonders 



Aber es standen natürlich die engen Pfade im Vordergrund. Von der Sengbachsperre ging es auf anspruchsvollen Trails ins Tal.









Nur damit wir uns danach wieder hinauf nach Schloss Burg quälen konnten. Nach kurzer Pause ging es weiter auf den Burgtrail, der den versierten Bikern besonders zugesagt hat. Am Rüden wurde noch schnell ein Foto geschlossen und dann ging es via Glüdern rückwärts, wofür wir uns den härtesten Anstieg der Region ausgesucht haben und über den Lukasweg zurück nach Opladen.





Die Stats:
54,6km und 1151hm bei einem Schnitt von 14,47km/h. 



Mehr Fotos im Album.

Gruß Manni


----------



## mikkael (19. September 2005)

Hallo Manni,

schöne Tour bei schönem Wetter soll es gewesen sein! 

Hast du eine Möglichkeit die Tour als OVL mir zu mailen ([email protected]) oder hier im Thread als Anlage zu hinterlegen? Wäre super!

Danke

VG Mikkael


----------



## Marco_Lev (19. September 2005)

@manni,
vielen dank für die klasse tour. schöne neue trails habe ich kennen gelernt, aber leider auch fiese lange und gemeine anstiege.
nach der tour gestern war mir nur noch nach duschen, essen und schlafen zumute. aber heute, frisch gestärkt nach dem frühstück wäre ich wieder zu neuen schandtaten bereit   
in diesem sinne, bis zur nächsten tour 

gruß marco

ps: der letzte im bunde war silversufer333.


----------



## kolt siewerts (19. September 2005)

yeah, dicken dank nochmal an manni, diese trailtour war wieder der hammer. wer braucht die alpen, wenn wir im bergischen so super wurzelachterbahnen haben!


----------



## mikkael (19. September 2005)

Für morgen Abend ist schönes, trockenes Wetter angesagt. Dafür gibt es ein Klassiker des Feierabendbikens im Angebot: Feierabendrunde Wupperberge

Treffpunkt Wipperaue/Hasenmühle hinter der Brücke um 18.00 Uhr. Bitte nicht "ohne Licht" auftauchen.

VG Mikkael


----------



## Schnegge (19. September 2005)

@Manni

kann mich meinen Vorschreibern nur anschließen  . Super geile Tour mit spitzen Trails   und das bei perfektem Wetter   und Stimmung  . Dank und bis zum nächsten mal.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## MTB-Kao (19. September 2005)

@manni
sorry, aber wenn ich schon einen tag frei nehme dann fahre ich auch früh los    habe heute sengebachtal- und dhünntalsperre verbunden und das ganze bei perfektem bikewetter   ungefähre strecke ist aus dem profil ersichtlich.

80km
1400hm
16km/h Ø


----------



## Manni (19. September 2005)

Das wäre mir nach der Tour gestern heute auch zu hart gewesen   
Schade, hättest mir an der Dhünntalsperre bestimmt noch den einen oder anderen neuen Trail zeigen können.
Bin zur Zeit dabei für nächstes Weekend zwischen Eifgental und an der Dhünntalsperre ne schöne Tour zusammen zu stellen. Leider kenn ich mich dort nicht so gut aus wie in den Wupperbergen    Wir werden ja sehen was dabei rauskommt. 

Gruß Manni


----------



## dischi07 (19. September 2005)

@ Manni:

Du hattest doch angedeutet, auch mal eine Tour durchs Siebengebirge zu planen - wie wäre es denn damit am nächsten Wochenende? 
Du hast ja einen Guten "Draht" zu Handlampe - den hast du mir ja schon mal vorgeschlagen, wenn es um Touren durch das Siebengebirge geht.
Was hältst du davon!?  

Grüße
Dirk

P.s.: wenn ich deine Bilder von der Tour gestern sehe, ärgere ich mich noch mehr, dass ich nicht am "Start" war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Kao (20. September 2005)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Das wäre mir nach der Tour gestern heute auch zu hart gewesen



mir auch  war für meinen trainingsstand vielleicht etwas schnell unterwegs, war ordentlich am arsch nach der tour   



			
				Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Bin zur Zeit dabei für nächstes Weekend zwischen Eifgental und an der Dhünntalsperre ne schöne Tour zusammen zu stellen. Leider kenn ich mich dort nicht so gut aus wie in den Wupperbergen    Wir werden ja sehen was dabei rauskommt.
> 
> Gruß Manni



ich habe meine wochenendplanung noch nicht durch, aber vielleicht fahre ich mit. dann können wir uns im guiding abwechseln.


----------



## mikkael (20. September 2005)

Ein kleines Update zur heutigen Feierabendrunde:

Es wird um die 25 km sein, mit etwa 750 Höhenmetern. Hier die vorgesehene Streckenführung:





VG Mikkael


----------



## solymontes (20. September 2005)

@Manni, MTB-Kao

welches Weekend ist jetzt bei dem Vorhaben Eifgental-Dhünntalsperre gemeint? Der 24./25.9 oder eine Wo danach (sprich nächstes Weekend)? Es gibt nichts über präzise Angaben   . Dieses Wochenende bin ich bikemäßig belegt (hab' mir mal eine eher lockere Rund-um-Solingen-Tour vorgenommen). Danach am Wochenende konnte ich evtl. zur Orientierung im besagten Revier beitragen. Wäre ja mal schön, wieder mit euch mitzufahren.

Jorge


----------



## Manni (20. September 2005)

Eigentlich wollte ich dieses Wochenende fahren. Bei genauerer Betrachtung kann ich aber nur Samstag Vormittag bis zum frühen Nachmittag. Also steigt die Runde dann erst nächste Woche, am 1. oder 2. Oktober.
Dann schaue ich mir die Tage mal die Gegend an den Vorsperren der Dhünn an. Dort soll es ja auch ein paar nette Trails geben.


Gruß Manni


----------



## juchhu (20. September 2005)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Eigentlich wollte ich dieses Wochenende fahren. Bei genauerer Betrachtung kann ich aber nur Samstag Vormittag bis zum frühen Nachmittag. Also steigt die Runde dann erst nächste Woche, am 1. oder 2. Oktober.
> *Dann schaue ich mir die Tage mal die Gegend an den Vorsperren der Dhünn an. Dort soll es ja auch ein paar nette Trails geben.*
> 
> 
> Gruß Manni


 
Stimmt!   

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-Kao (20. September 2005)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Eigentlich wollte ich dieses Wochenende fahren. Bei genauerer Betrachtung kann ich aber nur Samstag Vormittag bis zum frühen Nachmittag. Also steigt die Runde dann erst nächste Woche, am 1. oder 2. Oktober.
> Dann schaue ich mir die Tage mal die Gegend an den Vorsperren der Dhünn an. Dort soll es ja auch ein paar nette Trails geben.
> 
> 
> Gruß Manni



Samstag vormittag käme mir sehr gelegen, je eher desto besser. Können wir ja mal locker ins Auge fassen.


----------



## Manni (20. September 2005)

MTB-Kao schrieb:
			
		

> Samstag vormittag käme mir sehr gelegen, je eher desto besser. Können wir ja mal locker ins Auge fassen.



  Du bestimmst den Ort, ich die Zeit.
Wie wäre es zwischen 8 und 9 Uhr?   

Gruß Manni


----------



## MTB-Kao (21. September 2005)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Du bestimmst den Ort, ich die Zeit.
> Wie wäre es zwischen 8 und 9 Uhr?
> 
> Gruß Manni



dann nehmen wir doch die goldene mitte: 8.30 uhr. treffpunkt würde ich p&r kaltenherberg vorschlagen.


+++ OFFTOPIC +++

ein freund von mir verkauft einen mtb-rahmen, kam mir ziemlich leicht vor das teil. würde ihn selber nehmen, ist mir aber wohl eine nummer zu groß. bild anbei.


----------



## Michael13 (22. September 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

als Erinnerung:
heute Abend 18.00 Uhr Bahnhof Opladen, biken bis es dunkel wird!!!!

  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (22. September 2005)

Michael13 schrieb:
			
		

> ...biken bis es dunkel wird!!!!...


Dann kommt ihr aber nicht weit...


----------



## Manni (22. September 2005)

Michael13 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> als Erinnerung:
> heute Abend 18.00 Uhr Bahnhof Opladen, biken bis es dunkel wird!!!!
> ...



Ich bin dabei, bis halb neun dürfte es keine Probleme geben.

Gruß Manni


----------



## Zachi (22. September 2005)

Gestern war es  um 20.00 Uhr so dunkel, daß wir froh waren, daß Marco und Bastian ihre Baustellenscheinwerfer dabei hatten.

Zachi


----------



## Enrgy (22. September 2005)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin dabei, bis halb neun dürfte es keine Probleme geben.
> Gruß Manni


   zur Einnerung: Sonnenuntergang ist um 19.30 Uhr, und durch die noch fast vollständig vorhandenen Blätter sieht man schon zu der Zeit nicht mehr viel im Wald! Viel Spaß trotzdem!


----------



## Michael13 (22. September 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Dann kommt ihr aber nicht weit...



das denke ich aber schon !!!
wir fahren ja nicht langsam und es gibt ja auch noch Beleuchtung fürs bike  


Gruß
Michael


----------



## Manni (22. September 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> zur Einnerung: Sonnenuntergang ist um 19.30 Uhr, und durch die noch fast vollständig vorhandenen Blätter sieht man schon zu der Zeit nicht mehr viel im Wald! Viel Spaß trotzdem!



1,5 Stunden bei Sonnenlicht sind immernoch 30km, dazu noch 1,5 Stunden mit dem 20Watt-Brenner   
Also bevor ich die letzten Sonnentage dieses Jahres verpasse, geh ich lieber Biken   

Gruß Manni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hammelhetzer (22. September 2005)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> 1,5 Stunden bei Sonnenlicht sind immernoch 30km, dazu noch 1,5 Stunden mit dem 20Watt-Brenner
> Also bevor ich die letzten Sonnentage dieses Jahres verpasse, geh ich lieber Biken
> 
> Gruß Manni


Schöner Sonnentag, bei 20 Watt...hol' dir mal keinen Sonnenbrand  . Teile dir dann auch noch generös mit, dass es ab 19:30 auch sehr, sehr frisch wird


----------



## Enrgy (22. September 2005)

Michael13 schrieb:
			
		

> ...wir fahren ja nicht langsam...


Das wollte ich hören! Gestern abend mußte ich feststellen, daß man bei richtiger dunkelheit und Tunnelblick aufm Trail irgendwie schneller bergauf unterwegs ist als sonst. Man sieht keinen Tacho, Pulsmesser oder andere die Geschwindigkeit erkenntlich machende Hinweise - so kams, daß wir gestern einen 17,5er Schnitt gefahren sind, wo sonst eher schlappe 15 die Regel sind.
Das Schalten auf kleinere Gänge hinten brachte tatsächlich immer neue Überraschungen, das ist ja anoch garnicht der kleine Gang, da kommen ja noch zwei  




			
				Manni schrieb:
			
		

> 1,5 Stunden bei Sonnenlicht sind immernoch 30km, dazu noch 1,5 Stunden mit dem 20Watt-Brenner
> Also bevor ich die letzten Sonnentage dieses Jahres verpasse, geh ich lieber Biken
> Gruß Manni


Ach ja, Student müsste man nochmal sein!!


----------



## juchhu (22. September 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Das wollte ich hören! Gestern abend mußte ich feststellen, daß man bei richtiger dunkelheit und Tunnelblick aufm Trail irgendwie schneller bergauf unterwegs ist als sonst. Man sieht keinen Tacho, Pulsmesser oder andere die Geschwindigkeit erkenntlich machende Hinweise - so kams, daß wir gestern einen 17,5er Schnitt gefahren sind, wo sonst eher schlappe 15 die Regel sind.
> Das Schalten auf kleinere Gänge hinten brachte tatsächlich immer neue Überraschungen, das ist ja anoch garnicht der kleine Gang, da kommen ja noch zwei


 
Interessante, ebenfalls selbstgemachte Erfahrung. Vor allendingen Steigungen werden in der Dunkelheit ihrer Demotivation 'beraubt'  , und plötzlich ist man oben.  



			
				Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja, Student müsste man nochmal sein!!


 
Och nö, nicht wirklich?!  

VG Martin, der gerade ein Steuerseminar verpasst bekommen hat (quasi mitten aufs Auge  )


----------



## Schreiner2 (22. September 2005)

Habe gestern in der nähe von odenthal eine neue *SCHLÜSSELSTELLE* gefunden.


----------



## mikkael (22. September 2005)

Schlappe 15er Schnitt?? So was nennt man Speeding in den Wupperbergen.. 

Hardy, wenn sogar jetzt die Senioren beginnen so zu rasen , wird es endgültig Schluss sein mit unseren "Easy-Rider-Runden" im Bergischen. 

Ich tendiere sowieso ab sofort ausschliesslich die Bergab Passagen zu fahren (vorausgesetzt die älteren gesessenen Raser bauen Skilifte zum Pfaffenberg hoch), damit es mit der Geschwindigkeit endlich aufwärts geht. Nach 80, 100, 130 und jetzt fast 150 mm, wäre bei mir der Weg zum Downhillen endlich frei!  Alles andere erscheint mir zu stress- und schmerzvoll. 

Also endlich Schluss mit den 2,1 Slicks und Hardtails, 2,4 ist minimum! 

VG Mikkael


----------



## hardy_aus_k (22. September 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

unser Mikkael ist downhill wirklich schnell geworden   

Da komme ich nicht mehr mit. Und zu meiner Überraschung bleibt es jetzt neuerdings auch auf dem Bike, wenn es bergup geht. Die Abgänge gehören wohl der Vergangenheit an   

Naja, wo viel Licht ist, ist auch viel Schatten. Gestern ist dann das 1. Mikkaelsche Grundgesetz entdeckt worden: je länger der Federweg, desto langsamer am Berg   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## mikkael (22. September 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> unser Mikkael ist downhill wirklich schnell geworden
> 
> ...


Hardy,

Tja, das mit dem Bergauf, das kriege ich irgendwie wieder hin, zuletzt auch mit deiner tatkräftigen Unterstützung. Bei deinem Downhill allerdings sehe ich leider schwarz: hier reicht meine Hilfe alleine nicht, da muss Juchhu ran! 


Mikkael


----------



## Manni (22. September 2005)

Time to say good bye, oder anders: Der letzte Donnerstagstreff für dieses Jahr  








Dafür ging es diesmal auf vielen versteckten Pfaden rund um Odenthal. Dunkel wurde es dann aber in der Tat recht früh, so dass es am Ende im Schein der Bikebrenner durch den Bürgerbusch zurück nach Opladen ging. Immerhin sind es noch 370hm und 40km geworden.




			
				Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Teile dir dann auch noch generös mit, dass es ab 19:30 auch sehr, sehr frisch wird


Weichei   



			
				Schreiner2 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe gestern in der nähe von odenthal eine neue SCHLÜSSELSTELLE gefunden.


Und heute war der Rest der Sippe unterwegs   






@Feierabendbiker: Am Samstag startet die angedrohte Tour ab Kaltenherberg. Startzeit ist um 8:30 Uhr. Tempo wird schnell sein, so wie ich den Lars einschätze   
Also nix für Morgenmuffel, Langschläfer, Warmduscher und Bergaufschieber   
Vielleicht findet sich aber trotzdem noch ein dritter Biker   

@Marco: Wir müssen uns nächste Woche mal zusammensetzen und unser Pimp my Akku Projekt planen. Ich finde der Bleiakku hat nicht die Power uns sicher über die Trails zu bringen. Da ist Hochspannung angesagt. Und schnapp dir zu Anschauungszwecken mal die Lampe vom Sebastian.   

Gruß Manni


----------



## juchhu (22. September 2005)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Hardy,
> 
> Tja, das mit dem Bergauf, das kriege ich irgendwie wieder hin, zuletzt auch mit deiner tatkräftigen Unterstützung. Bei deinem Downhill allerdings sehe ich leider schwarz: *hier reicht meine Hilfe alleine nicht, da muss Juchhu ran!*
> 
> ...


 
Jaja, ich kann mich noch sehr gut an Mikkaels Feuertaufe (Juchhu MTB-Tour 003 Dhünntalsperre) erinnern. Auch an die eine oder andere nachfolgende gemeinsame Tour mit Horizontal- und Vertikalstunts (ich sag nur Bike-Diving).

Aber Übung macht den Meister. 

Tja, und das ist das Problem der meisten Tourer. 
Hetzen von Uphill zu Uphill und vernachlässigen die Technik. 

In den meisten Fällen ist ja auch ein Stürzen im Uphill weniger schmerzhaft als im Downhill. 

Vielleicht sollte ich eine Selbsthilfegruppe  AAd anbieten (Anonyme Angstdownhiller)?!  

Therapeutisches Erstgespräch unter 0700 JUCHHU-11.
Inkognitotreffen nach Vereinbarung.

VG Martin

PS: Nur Mut Hardy, den ersten Schritt des Outings hast Du ja jetzt bereits hinter Dir.


----------



## MTB-Kao (23. September 2005)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> @Feierabendbiker: Am Samstag startet die angedrohte Tour ab Kaltenherberg. Startzeit ist um 8:30 Uhr. Tempo wird schnell sein, so wie ich den Lars einschätze
> 
> Gruß Manni



mein tempo ist nienicht schnell, da sind andere für prädistiniert, also schrecke hier mal niemanden ab! 

PS: hoffentlich bleibt es trocken, ich musste meine regenhose einschicken  http://wetter.rtl.de/deutschland/uebersicht.php?id=10513&id2=10513&ort=Köln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kolt siewerts (23. September 2005)

steigt am sonntag um 10 wieder die opladener tour vom bahnhof?
bei den fahrgemeinschaften steht noch nix, aber das ist doch irgendwie ne feste einrichtung, oder?
viele grüße, jan


----------



## andy_b (23. September 2005)

kolt siewerts schrieb:
			
		

> steigt am sonntag um 10 wieder die opladener tour vom bahnhof?
> bei den fahrgemeinschaften steht noch nix, aber das ist doch irgendwie ne feste einrichtung, oder?
> viele grüße, jan




Der Termin ist ein unverbindlich, fix, wetterabhängig, temparaturabhängig, vorabendabhängig,  ....

   - quasi ein definitives vielleicht -

... wenn's sowas geben sollte.


----------



## kolt siewerts (23. September 2005)

joot, ich komm auf jeden fall vielleicht mal rum!


----------



## Michael13 (23. September 2005)

Hallo Kolt,

der Termin Sonntags 10.00 Uhr Bahnhof Opladen steht immer! auch ohne last minute Termin
Es kommen mal mehr mal weniger biker!
Ich stell mal für Sonntag einen Termin rein    

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Michael13 (23. September 2005)

So Leute der Termin für Sonntag steht  

Also eintragen und mitbiken  
marsch, marsch

bis Sonntag
Michael


----------



## Michael13 (23. September 2005)

Hallo Manni,

hast mal wieder tolle Fotos von Donnerstag gemacht   
Besonders das Rudel Wildschweine, toll getroffen  
Samstag hab ich keine Zeit zum biken, dafür fahren wir aber am Sonntag !

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Manni (23. September 2005)

Michael13 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Manni,
> 
> hast mal wieder tolle Fotos von Donnerstag gemacht
> Besonders das Rudel Wildschweine, toll getroffen
> ...



Sonntag wird für mich schwer,
bin Morgen abend auf einer Geburtstagsfete. So wie ich das sehe komme ich Sonntag nicht vor mittag aus dem Bett   

Gruß Manni


----------



## MTB-Kao (24. September 2005)

heute sind manni, dischi07 (dirk) und ich auf eine kleine entspannte dhünntalrunde aufgebrochen. start war schon kurz nach halb neun was den vorteil menschenleerer wege mit sich bringt  dirk war mit seinem neuen hardtail noch nicht so ganz trailsicher  und er musste nach zwei dritteln der strecke feststellen das man ohne anständige ernährung und zuviel alkohol am vorabend leicht krämpfe bekommen kann. letztendlich hat er sich aber wacker durchgekämpft  manni meinte uns dann mit zwei defekten aufhalten zu müssen, zuerst ein spike im reifen, dann ein kettenriss  wolangwieweitwieschnell wir gefahren sind seht ihr auf dem profil, jetzt warte ich nur noch auf die bilder von manni.

mir hat's spaß gemacht, und nach der tour ist vor der tour  

so long
lars


----------



## dischi07 (25. September 2005)

Hallo,

ja kann ich nur zustimmen - die Tour hat sehr viel Spass gemacht, trotz meiner kleinen "Unwegsamkeiten" und trotz der frühen Stunde!   
@ MTB-Kao: Ich hoffe, wir werden das in der nächsten Zeit mal wiederholen!?

Werde dann auch besser auf meine Ernährung achten - vor allem auf die Flüssige...   

@ Manni: Bin auch mal auf die Fotos gespannt!

Grüße
Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni (25. September 2005)

Nabend,
ja war ne schöne Tour gestern, nix los in den Wäldern und die Trails waren trotz Feuchtigkeit noch super griffig.   
Mußte mich immer wieder wundern wie wir plötzlich so schnell von hier nach da gekommen sind. Lars kennt scheinbar jede Abkürzung.
Das mit den Defekten mußte ja mal wieder sein. Wer streut im Wald aber auch Nägel aus   Von den Photos ist leider nur eins was geworden. Die Lichtverhältnisse waren nicht gut. Habe mal Iso400 eingestellt. Beim nächsten Mal wird das also besser.


Gruß Manni


----------



## dischi07 (28. September 2005)

Hallo Leute... - jemand zuhause...???  

Was ist den los???? Wir sind bald auf der zweiten Seite verschwunden - sind denn alle hier nur "SCHÖNWETTERFAHRER"...

Das sind mir die richtigen...!

Ich will mich endlich wieder an euren "literarischen Ergüssen" erfreuen - also, schreiben... - aber schnell!   

Grüße


----------



## Enrgy (28. September 2005)

dischi07 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute... - jemand zuhause...???


Ja, um 18.30  
Lust auf nen Nightride in die Wupperberge ab 19.15?


----------



## dischi07 (28. September 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, um 18.30
> Lust auf nen Nightride in die Wupperberge ab 19.15?



Sorry,
bin gerade erst von einer Tour zurückgekommen - 65km auf der Straße/28er Schnitt - wenn es jemanden interessieren sollte...   

Leider bin ich für nen Nightride noch nicht ausgerüstet - hatte Manni schon mal geschrieben, ob er mir bzgl. des Lichts ein paar Tipps geben könnte - leider noch nichts von ihm gehört. Vielleicht kannst du mir ja nen Tipp geben, was sich lohnt, was man so braucht um die Trails zu beleuchten? 

Grüße


----------



## Enrgy (28. September 2005)

Also wenn du nicht selbst bauen willst, würde ich eine Sigma Mirage mit Ni-MH Akku kaufen, kostet derzeit bei ebay neu etwa 85 incl. Versand.
Die leuchtet recht weit, und für die langsameren Trails kann man die 2. Leuchte zuschalten.
Xenon-Brenner sind zwar superhell, aber auch sehr teuer (300 aufwärts), die Selbstbaumöglichkeiten sind noch nicht so verbreitet, aber schon vorhanden.
Die MArwi nightpro elite, welche ich habe (135) leuchtet zwar schön breit, dafür aber keinesfalls so weit wie die Sigma.
Vorteil der Sigma ist auch der kleine Akku, der nicht in den Flaschenhalter muß.
So, ich mach mich dann mal auf die Socken...


----------



## Manni (28. September 2005)

Immer ruhig, kurier erstmal deinen Kater aus   
Bin heute ab Kürten und im Gebiet der Vorsperre der kleinen Dhünn gefahren. War leider nicht so erfolgreich, muss ich nochmal überarbeiten. 
Fürs lange Wochenende dachte ich ne Tour am Samstag und eventuell eine am Montag. Wetter wird ja durchwachsen sein, aber sollte uns jan icht aufhalten   
Die genaue Planung mache ich noch also nehmt euch mal für Freitag Abend nix vor   


Gruß Manni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dischi07 (28. September 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Also wenn du nicht selbst bauen willst...



Gegen "Selbstbau" hätte ich nichts einzuwenden - gibt es im Netz irgendwo nen Bauplan? 

@ Manni: ist am Freitag ein Nightride angesagt, oder doch etwas früher?


----------



## Manni (28. September 2005)

dischi07 schrieb:
			
		

> Gegen "Selbstbau" hätte ich nichts einzuwenden - gibt es im Netz irgendwo nen Bauplan?
> 
> @ Manni: ist am Freitag ein Nightride angesagt, oder doch etwas früher?



Nein, du sollst nur den Wein stehen lassen    weil ich die Tour für Samstag Vormittag reinstelle.   

Und zur Lampe:
Suchfunktion    oder einfach im Technikforum - Elektronik rund ums Bike nachsehen.    Ich behaupte mal auf der ersten Seite hast du genug Stoff für 100 Lampen.
Ich hab heute leider nen Kurzen gebaut    zum Glück erst 2km vor Ende der Tour. Also nightride ist diese Woche nicht   Ich plane grade mir zwei Li-Ionen camcorder-akkus zu bestellen und mit denen dann ne 20Watt Lampe unter 14,4 Volt Überspannung zu betreiben.   Der Vorteil an fertigen Akkupacks ist einfach, dass die ganze Elektronik wie Überladeschutz, Unterspannungsschutz und Sicherungen bzw. Temperaturfühler gegen Kurzschlüsse schon fertig integriert sind. Also nur Kabel und nen Schalter dran und ab geht die Post. Schau mal ins Forum. Dann noch nen Ladegerät kaufen, nicht wirklich viel Arbeit 

Gruß Manni


----------



## dischi07 (28. September 2005)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Suchfunktion    oder einfach im Technikforum - Elektronik rund ums Bike nachsehen.    Ich behaupte mal auf der ersten Seite hast du genug Stoff für 100 Lampen. Gruß Manni



Jau, danke!   
habe gerade mal auf der BIKE-Seite geschaut, dort findet man auch nen Bauplan für eine 20Watt Lampe - alles in allem für 30! 
Den Akku werde ich mir aber auch nicht selber bauen - da denke ich genauso drüber wie du.


----------



## Zachi (29. September 2005)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Ich plane grade mir zwei Li-Ionen camcorder-akkus zu bestellen ...



Was wirst du für die Dinger bezahlen, will mir auch so einen Baustellenscheinwerfer bauen?

Zachi


----------



## Manni (29. September 2005)

Weil nun schon mehrere Anfragen kamen:
Eigentlich ist es nicht kompliziert, sich so eine Lampe zu bauen.
Habe mir bis jetzt aber auch nur theoretisches Wissen im Technik Forum angeeignet. Ich werde mir die Akkus jetzt mal bestellen und dann mal sehen wie kompliziert es wirklich ist.
Ihr müßt euch nur darüber im klaren sein, dass da auch mal was schief gehen kann. Lithium reagiert mit Wasser explosiv! Daher müssen die Akkus unter allen Umständen trocken bleiben. Auch beim Laden muss man aufpassen. Daher nehme ich ja auch fertige Akkus mit orginal Ladegerät. Basteln ist da zu gefährlich. Trotzdem sollte man keine Kurzschlüsse verursachen   
Wer nun sicher gehen will kauft sich lieber für 30-40 Euro einen 7Ah Bleigelakku.
Vorteil: Nicht explosiv, hält lange, ist billig, keine Steuerungselektronik (bis auf eine Sicherung) notwendig.
Nachteil: Wiegt sicher 2kg, Verliert bei Minusgraden leicht mal die Hälfte der Leistung (was bei 7Ah aber immernoch mehr als 2 Stunden volle Leistung sind).

Aber was erzähl ich das alles, hier gibt es einen 800 Seiten langen Threat dazu   
Ne Spaß bei Seite, ich bestelle jetzt am Wochenende die Akkus + Ladegerät, zimmere das nächste Woche zusammen und mache ne Photostorry draus. Na wäre das was?

@Zachi: Beide Akkus kosten circa 50 Euro und sind damit genauso teuer wie das Ni-Pack von Sigma. Haben aber statt 6Volt 14,4 Volt und 6000mAh, das reicht dann für mindestens 3 Stunden. Dann noch das Ladegerät.


P.S. An die, dies interessiert: Der Bericht vom Alpencross ist online .


----------



## Enrgy (29. September 2005)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> @Zachi: Beide Akkus kosten circa 50 Euro und sind damit genauso teuer wie das Ni-Pack von Sigma


Da ist bei Sigma aber schon die Lampe mit Halter, Kabeln und Ladegerät dabei...  

Was anderes Manni, wie wäre es Montag mit deiner Remscheid-Tour? Die Gegend kenn ich nun noch garnicht, da würde sich für mich die Anreise per Auto schon eher lohnen als z.B. zum 1000. Mal Schöllerhof und Konsorten.


----------



## Manni (29. September 2005)

Die Remscheid-Tour für Montag klingt gut. Hab ich eigentlich auch mal wieder Lust drauf.    Stelle den Termin heute Abend irgendwann rein. Möchte dann aber früh starten wenn es nix ausmacht. Wie wäre es zwischen 10 und 11?
Mit dem Akku irrst du aber, da ist außer dem Kabel noch nix dabei   

Wegen der anderen Tour im Eifgental/Dhünntalsperre bin ich mir noch nicht schlüssig, würde mich aber dann doch lieber Sonntag mit Dreck besudeln    Da besteht eine höhere Chance gutes Wetter zu erwischen. Mit dem Termin warte ich noch bis morgen Mittag ab.

Gruß Manni


----------



## juchhu (29. September 2005)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Nachteil: Wiegt sicher 2kg, Verliert bei Minusgraden leicht mal die Hälfte der Leistung (was bei 7Ah aber immernoch mehr als 2 Stunden volle Leistung sind).
> 
> ...


 
Alternative für Bastler und Sigma-User (5W Abblendlicht und 10W-Fernlicht):

NiMh-Akku 6V, 13.000mAh, Nettogewicht 1.275 g ohne Kabel/Stecker
max. Abmessung: 97 x 66 x 91 (l x b x h) in mm
Standartladungsstrom mit 1.300 mAh mit 14-16 h oder
Schnellladungsstrom mit max. 3.900 mAh mit 4 h
Typische Dauerentladungsstrom 2.600 mA bei T= -30° ... +60°
Typische Leuchtdauer bei Schaltung beider Sigma-Leuchtmittel: 4-5 h  

Preis ca. 50  zzgl. Kabel, Stecker, Sicherung und elektronisches NiMh-Ladegerät mit max. 3.000 mA Ladestrom (Vollladung in ca. 5 h)= Gesamtpreis ca. 100  

Bei Interesse PM an mich.

VG Martin


----------



## Manni (29. September 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Alternative für Bastler und Sigma-User (5W Abblendlicht und 10W-Fernlicht):
> 
> NiMh-Akku 6V, 13.000mAh, Nettogewicht 1.275 g ohne Kabel/Stecker
> max. Abmessung: 97 x 66 x 91 (l x b x h) in mm
> ...




Sorry, aber 6Volt kann man nicht wirklich als Alternative zu 14,4 Volt sehen. Es sei denn auf der Forstautobahn. Bei 14,4Volt brennen die 20Watt Strahler hell wie 25 Watt   Bei einem 20Watt 20° IRC Strahler geht dann im Wald die Sonne auf.  

Gruß Manni


----------



## juchhu (29. September 2005)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry, aber 6Volt kann man nicht wirklich als Alternative zu 14,4 Volt sehen. Es sei denn auf der Forstautobahn. Bei 14,4Volt brennen die 20Watt Strahler hell wie 25 Watt  Bei einem 20Watt 20° IRC Strahler geht dann im Wald die Sonne auf.
> 
> Gruß Manni


 
5h Brenndauer bekommst Du mit einem größergleich 12 V System bezahl- und/oder tragbar nicht hin. 

Übrigens, Herr Ingenieur, Halogensystem reagieren auf 20% Überspannung zwar mit einer höher Lichtausbeute, leider aber auch mit einer drastisch verkürzten Lebensdauer (u.a wg. höherer Erschütterungsempfindlichkeit).

Auf Mannis Leuchte: Heller als tausend Sonnen.  

Vorausfahrende tragen bitte alle 15 Minuten Sonnencreme mit Lichtschutzfaktor 60 auf.  

VG Martin

PS: Mein Vorschlag richtet sich nicht an die Hardcore-Nightrider sondern an die, die mit Sigma Doppelleuchte im Dauerbetrieb nicht schon nach etwas mehr als einer Stunde im Dunkeln stehen wollen. Bezahlbar und tragbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni (29. September 2005)

[Seziermodus ein]   



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> 5h Brenndauer bekommst Du mit einem größergleich 12 V System bezahl- und/oder tragbar nicht hin.



Wohl: 4mal 7,2V; 5500mAh; 270g; 24Euro = 14,4V;11000mAh; 1080g; 96Euro, aber 5500mAh für 48Euro reichen locker für 3 Stunden und das reicht im Winter.



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Übrigens, Herr Ingenieur, Halogensystem reagieren auf 20% Überspannung zwar mit einer höher Lichtausbeute, leider aber auch mit einer drastisch verkürzten Lebensdauer (u.a wg. höherer Erschütterungsempfindlichkeit).


Selbst wenn die Lampe dann nur noch 200h statt 5000h leuchtet, über einen Winter kommt man und soooo teuer ist ein Spot nun auch nicht.



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Mein Vorschlag richtet sich nicht an die Hardcore-Nightrider sondern an die, die mit Sigma Doppelleuchte im Dauerbetrieb nicht schon nach etwas mehr als einer Stunde im Dunkeln stehen wollen. Bezahlbar und tragbar.



  Wie wäre es mit Li-Ionen auf 7,2Volt Basis   
[Seziermodus aus]


----------



## juchhu (29. September 2005)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> [Seziermodus ein]
> 
> Wohl: 4mal 7,2V; 5500mAh; 270g = 14,4V;11000mAh; 1080g


 
OK, geringeres Gewicht  , niedriger Kapazität  und Preis?

Mehr oder weniger als 50 ??? 



			
				Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Selbst wenn die Lampe dann nur noch 200h statt 5000h leuchtet, über einen Winter kommt man und soooo teuer ist ein Spot nun auch nicht.


 
DU weißt doch, Berater können nicht aus ihrer Kostenoptimierungshaut. 
Schließlich würdest Du bei Deinem Ansatz zum Hauptkunden von Osram werden. 



			
				Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wäre es mit Li-Ionen auf 7,2Volt Basis
> [Seziermodus aus]


 
Li-Ionen-Akkus sind (mal abgesehen vom Preis) schon die beste Wahl. Da gebe ich Dir Recht. Aber Du brauchst auch ein entsprechende Leuchtmittel.

Jetzt nicht aufheulen: z.B. die Sigma-Doppelleuchte würde dann auch mit 20% Überspannung betrieben werden. Im Gegensatz zu den Selbstbaulampen, wo man mit geeignetem Gehäuse das Wärmeabfuhrproblem lösen kann (z.B. Alu mit Lüftungsschlitzen), sieht dies bei der o.g. Consumer-Lampe schlecht aus. Ich bin ziemlich sicher, dass Reflektor und/oder Gehäuse einen Hitzeschaden davontragen werden.

Ich mir da schon richtig viele Gedanken gemacht und auch einige gute Ideen übernommen (Dank meines Chio, Chio Chio-Chips-Studium ). Irgendwie läuft alles auf Gasentladungslampen hinaus. Beste Lichtleistung (5-10 gegenüber sehr guten Halogenleuchtmitteln) mit geringem Gewicht durch Li-Ionen-Akkus. Preislich leider jenseits von gut und böse.

Es bleibt schwierig bei der Verfolgung des MiniMax-Prinzips. 

VG Martin

PS: Halte mich auf dem Laufenden bei Deinem "Heller als tausend Sonnen"-Projekt.


----------



## Manni (29. September 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> OK, geringeres Gewicht  , niedriger Kapazität  und Preis?
> 
> Mehr oder weniger als 50 ???


In dieser Konfiguration 98Euro, allerdings reichen wie gesagt 5500mAh locker für 3 Stunden. Li-Ionen haben im Gegensatz zu NiMh im Winter keine Leistungseinbußen. Die 5,5Ah gibts für 48Euro + 15Euro Ladegerät



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Im Gegensatz zu den Selbstbaulampen, wo man mit geeignetem Gehäuse das Wärmeabfuhrproblem lösen kann (z.B. Alu mit Lüftungsschlitzen), sieht dies bei der o.g. Consumer-Lampe schlecht aus. Ich bin ziemlich sicher, dass Reflektor und/oder Gehäuse einen Hitzeschaden davontragen werden.


Meine Lampe besteht aus einer Kunststoff Gardena-Gartendusche, keine Kühlschlitze oder Bohrungen. Der Fahrtwind machts.




			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Halte mich auf dem Laufenden bei Deinem "Heller als tausend Sonnen"-Projekt.



Klar doch


----------



## Enrgy (29. September 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwie läuft alles auf Gasentladungslampen hinaus. Beste Lichtleistung (5-10 gegenüber sehr guten Halogenleuchtmitteln) mit geringem Gewicht durch Li-Ionen-Akkus. Preislich leider jenseits von gut und böse...


Hi Martin, haste schon mal hier geschaut? http://www.hid-tec.de/


----------



## mikkael (29. September 2005)

Kaum fehlt man zwei Tage, wird unser friedliche Thread voll mit "Erklärkukuckgrippe" verseucht und "Lampenakkuliteratur" vergewaltigt. 
:kotz: 

Tja, dann viel Spass in der finsteren Dunkelheit, Jungs!   

Ich hoffe, dass ich in den nächsten 15 Tagen meine Dusche nicht operieren muss und habe sowieso null Bock auf Elektroschock und deutsches Qualitätsprodukt Regen; also eher auf Pazifik und schöne Biketrails in der Sonne! 

Ich verabschiede mich dann in Richtung Stadt der Engel, wo die goldene Sonne nie runtergeht. Es ist möglich, dass ich mein Bike wieder mitnehme, und damit die bei uns herrshende Familienurlaubsstimmung verderbe. 
Den Verbliebenen wünsche ich weiterhin viel Licht in der Dunkelheit. 

Mit schönen Bildern werde ich Euch dauernd bei Laune halten, damit ihr Euch an die schönen Sommertage mit Kurzarmtrikots erinnert. 

Bis die Tage..

Mikkael


----------



## volker k (29. September 2005)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Kaum fehlt man zwei Tage, wird unser friedliche Thread voll mit "Erklärkukuckgrippe" verseucht und "Lampenakkuliteratur" vergewaltigt.
> :kotz:
> 
> Tja, dann viel Spass in der finsteren Dunkelheit, Jungs!
> ...


----------



## Enrgy (29. September 2005)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> ...also eher auf Pazifik und schöne Biketrails in der Sonne!


Warte mal ab, wie schön kalt es hier ist,wenn du wiederkommst! Dann haben wir schon die ersten Snow-Nightrides mit gefrorenen Wasserflaschen hinter uns  
Bin froh, wenn es endlich wieder richtiges Schmuddelwetter hat. Dann brauch ich mich nicht wie ein Aal winden, um eine Ausrede fürs Sofa-Surfen zu finden  
Meine Abneigung gegen alles Feuchte beim Biken, was nicht aus der Trinkflasche kommt, ist ja hinreichend bekannt


----------



## Marco_Lev (30. September 2005)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry, aber 6Volt kann man nicht wirklich als Alternative zu 14,4 Volt sehen. Es sei denn auf der Forstautobahn. Bei 14,4Volt brennen die 20Watt Strahler hell wie 25 Watt   Bei einem 20Watt 20° IRC Strahler geht dann im Wald die Sonne auf.
> 
> Gruß Manni



die 20W IRC brennt bei 12V wie ein herkömmlicher 35W halogenstrahler. betreibt man die lampe mit 14,4V ergibt das die 1,5 fache leuchtkraft, wenn ich das richtig in erinnerung habe.
fahre das system mit 12V und das macht schon richtig hell. meinte doch letztens ein jogger an der sengbach zu mir "ey du idiot, mach dat licht aus. ich seh nix mehr"   
kollege fährt mit 14,4V und das ist dann nochmal deutlich heller.
zudem kann man, wenn man einen dreifachkippschlater (geiles wort) benutzt, zwischen 14,4V und 6AH oder 7,2V und 12AH wählen. die 7,2V sind ideal um auf der strasse zu fahren, oder stromsparmassnahme auf waldwegen.
es ist übrigens nötig die lampe erstmal kurz mit 7,2V zu betreiben und dann auf 14,4V hochzugehen, weil sonst die eingebaute elektronik der canon akkus einen kurzschluß wegen des hohen einschaltstromes vermutet und abschaltet.
eine andere möglichkeit wäre die verwendung einer bratbackplatine, aber dann wird es schon wieder komplizierter.
da mein PB-akku wohl leider den geist aufgibt, werde ich demnächst auch auf Li-Ion umsteigen. die lampe auf den helm festzurren und die geliebten trails aus dem sommer, kann man auch in vollen zügen im winter geniessen selbst wenn es dunkel ist wie im bärenar$ch.

gruß marco


----------



## juchhu (30. September 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Martin, haste schon mal hier geschaut? http://www.hid-tec.de/


 
Ne, danke für die Info. Preislich interessant. 

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zippi (30. September 2005)

Ich habe letztens meine Mirage an den Gartenschlauch auf die Gardena geschraubt. Blumen gießen im Dunkeln........ das funzt echt gut. Da steht der Nachbar gegenüber und beschwert sich, dass ich sein Grundstück mit ausleuchte. Unglaublich, aber ich bin echt zufrieden mit meiner Mirage.


----------



## Manni (30. September 2005)

Morgän,
damit das Verhältnis gefahrene Touren zu Posts in einem ordentlichen Verhältnis bleibt (soll ja nicht überall so sein), gibt es dieses Wochenende gleich zwei Touren.   

Zum ersten geht es Sonntag durchs Eifgental und um die Dhünntalsperre.

Zum zweiten biete ich Montag eine schöne Feiertagstour um Remscheid  an.

Alles natürlich mit hohem Trailanteil und auch die Höhenmeter kommen nicht zu kurz    Also Eintragen!





Gruß Manni


----------



## Delgado (30. September 2005)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Morgän,
> damit das Verhältnis gefahrene Touren zu Posts in einem ordentlichen Verhältnis bleibt (soll ja nicht überall so sein), ....
> 
> Gruß Manni




Richtig, woanders gibt's 277 (!) Postings zu einer imaginären Tour   



Malzeit!

Wenn ich mein neues Bike fertig kriege komm' ich So. nach Burscheid.

Gruß


----------



## Enrgy (30. September 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Richtig, woanders gibt's 277 (!) Postings zu einer imaginären Tour


Is gecancelt, war ja klar...


----------



## Manni (30. September 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Is gecancelt, war ja klar...



Oh man, so ein Aufstand und dann wirds abgesagt  
Ich würde nicht soviel auf Wettervorhersagen geben. Hier sollte es heute ja auch angeblich regnen   
Jedenfalls habt ihr bei mir nicht so viel Glück  Da wird bei jedem Wetter gefahren   

Gruß Manni


----------



## MTB-Kao (30. September 2005)

@manni
ich habe momentan keine rückbremse, daher muss ich bei einer anspruchsvollen trailrunde leider passen. euch viel spaß.

lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (30. September 2005)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Jedenfalls habt ihr bei mir nicht so viel Glück  Da wird bei jedem Wetter gefahren
> 
> Gruß Manni


Danke schonmal, daß ich noch 1,5h länger schlafen darf! Wenns aber zu naß wird behalte ich mir eine "kostenfreie Stornierung der optionierten Teilnahme vor..."  
Ach was, dann fahren wir den Lieserpfad!


----------



## Manni (3. Oktober 2005)

Guten Morgen Feierabendbiker,
frei nach dem Motto "Wer rastet der rostet" habe sich gestern Früh trotz nachtschlafener Zeit, tatsächlich vier Biker in Burscheid Kaltenherberg zur Dhünntalsperrenumrundung eingefunden.   
Marco-Lev, der die weite Anreise für ein Nickerchen nutzte, V6Bastian, Schreiner2 und ich, der natürlich wieder zu spät war. Nur so als kleine Vorwarnung für heute Mittag  
Von Burscheid aus führte uns ein langer Trail kreuz und quer hinab ins Eifgental und dann am Bach entlang vorbei an Markus-, Raus- und Neuenmühle. Schön sachte warmgefahren - wer hat Anfang Oktober auch bitte ne Winterjacke an??    - erkämpften wir uns die Auffahrt zum Wöllersberg. Hier, am Point of no Return verabschiedete sich dann bereits der erste Teilnehmer. Nur noch zu dritt ging es auf anspruchsvoll glitschigen Wurzeltrails nach Dhünn.   





Nach dem Spaß kommt die Arbeit und wir fuhren im ständigen auf und ab über die beiden Staumauern der Vorsperren und weiter um die Dhünntalsperre, wobei jeder vielversprechende Pfad in Angriff genommen wurde. 



Schließlich erreichten wir, nachdem wir jede Abkürzung links liegen gelassen hatten Neschen, wo Schreiner2 die Führung übernahm und uns zum Schöllerhof brachte. Dort trennten sich dann unsere Wege. Während Schreiner2 dirket nach Odenthal weiterfuhr machten wir noch einen Abstecher durchs Eifgental bevor wir - leicht über der veranschlagten Zeit - so gegen halb fünf      nach 60km und ca. 1300hm wieder in Kaltenherberg ankamen. 




Gruß Manni


----------



## Enrgy (3. Oktober 2005)

Das dürfte gleich eine lecker Frühherbst-Tour werden. In Wermelskirchen, Solingen und Remscheid scheint schon die Sonne, also keine Panik wegen dem Nebel hier unten. Langes Jäckchen dürfte aber trotzdem obligatorisch sein  
Bis dann, zippi und ich starten schon von Glüder aus.


----------



## Manni (3. Oktober 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Das dürfte gleich eine lecker Frühherbst-Tour werden. In Wermelskirchen, Solingen und Remscheid scheint schon die Sonne, also keine Panik wegen dem Nebel hier unten. Langes Jäckchen dürfte aber trotzdem obligatorisch sein
> Bis dann, zippi und ich starten schon von Glüder aus.



 
Und vergesst eure Lampen nicht, heute gibts doch die halbe Sonnenfinsternis   

Gruß Manni


----------



## Enrgy (3. Oktober 2005)

So Manni, dann mach ich mal den Anfang!
Das war wie erhofft eine wirklich schöne Tour . Zwar mit einigen unvermeidlichen Steilstücken versehen, aber die enden hier bei uns ja immer noch rechtzeitig oben auf dem Berg  , so daß ich nicht gleich vor Erschöpfung umkippe.
Bis auf den Beginn und das Ende rund um Burg und die Seng war alles Neuland für mich. Prima Streckenwahl, immer ein Trail, der von der Straß wegführt, so muß das sein. Da sowas in unserer dicht besiedelten Gegend nicht obligatorisch ist, erhöht das den Reiz der Strecke umso mehr.
Die Truppe heute war auch recht ok, immer ein Späßchen auf den Lippen und fast jeder durfte mal die rote Laterne tragen. Ausscheidungsrennen überlassen wir dann anderen...  

Gruß Volker

PS: beim nächsten Mal machen wir aber hier mal ne Pause 
http://www.beverlypage.de/indexsg.asp


----------



## Fietser (3. Oktober 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> PS: beim nächsten Mal machen wir aber hier mal ne Pause
> http://www.beverlypage.de/indexsg.asp



Ob da die engen Radhosen wohl beim Dresscode durchgehen? 
Fietser,
der dann wohl mal langsam seinen Wiedereinstieg vorbereiten sollte...


----------



## Enrgy (3. Oktober 2005)

Fietser schrieb:
			
		

> Ob da die engen Radhosen wohl beim Dresscode durchgehen?


Man muß halt mal anregen, dort einen Bikertag einzuführen. Fahren ja genug davon dort durch die Gegend, wäre eineneue Zielgruppe.
Übrigens, so ein paar Beinlinge sind schon recht sexy, wenn sie von "alten Männern" getragen werden  
Überhaupt schlage vor, wir sparen uns das nächste Mal die Quälerei und kehren dort direkt ein, dann hat man auch noch mehr "Stehvermögen"...


----------



## zippi (3. Oktober 2005)

Muß ich jetzt immer 50 Euronen mitnehmen? Wie erklär ich das zu Hause? Mannomann. Und um 2Uhr wieder mit der Mirage zurück, was. 

@Unbekannter Nr.1:
Da nehm ich aber meine Helmlampe mit rein in den Darkroom.

Danke für die Tour, Manni. Es war mal wieder ein Vergnügen etwas anderes fahren zu dürfen.

Gruß an alle!! Super Truppe  . Gerne wieder!

Wir treffen uns beim Neidreit, hoffe ich. Vielleicht Mittwoch.


----------



## Enrgy (3. Oktober 2005)

zippi schrieb:
			
		

> ... Vielleicht Mittwoch.


Sicher Mittwoch! Wir müssen im Beverly nur einen Bikertag einrichten, dann haben wir free entry. Nix 50, die zahlen MIR 50Eusen!!!


----------



## Marco_Lev (4. Oktober 2005)

was willste denn da machen? mit deinem bike auf der verrichtungsstätte rumhüpfen?   

@manni: wir wollen den bericht mit allen schikanen, und am liebsten noch gestern als heute   

gruß marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni (4. Oktober 2005)

Nun denn, zu einem Feiertag gehören die Feierabendbiker natürlich genauso dazu, wie Feiertagswetter. Und während andere im Nebel nach versteckten Ü-Eiern suchten, genossen wir den Tag in den sonnigen Hochlagen und Tälern rund um Remscheid   Angelockt mit allerlei Versprechungen, wie schönen Trails, Pausen blablabla fanden sich außer meinem treuen Co-Guide Marco noch fünf weitere Gestalten mit ihren klappernden Kisten ein:
Zippi und Enrgy, silversurfer333, andy_b und der Böse Mann on any sunday.




Nun ja, wie immer war ich spät dran   und es hieß Tempo machen, was auf den Forstwegen zur Müngstner Brücke einigermaßen gut ging. Trotz später Startzeit waren die Wege noch frei von den lärmenden Wanderermassen und auch die vielen kleinen Trails waren gut befahrbar. 





Ab Müngsten lag das Revier dann in Bikerhand. Auf den sehr welligen Trails zwischen Sudberg und Gerstau hatten wir den Wald für uns allein. Eine kleine Erkundungstour auf einem vielversprechenden Pfad endete dann in einer Schonung, aus der wir aber schnell wieder auf den richtigen Weg kamen.    Jedenfalls alle bis auf Marco, der nachdem er geradeso im Bikerlimbo unter einem Zaun hindurchgerollt war mit den Kettenblättern in einem plattgetretenen Maschendrahtzaun hängen blieb und so hilflos balancierend im Steilhang hing.   
Leider war ich zu verwundert um diese Meisterleistung auf den Speicherchip zu brennen.   
Nachdem die Mitstreiter ihn aus dieser misslichen Lage befreit hatten ging es weiter zur Ronsdorfer Talsperre, wo wir rasteten.







Ab Langenhaus gab es wieder ein paar schöne Wurzelpassagen sowie eine weitere Versuchsfahrt über eine Wiese. Mußte ich im Juli mit Marco und dischi noch vor den Brennesseln kapitulieren, glückte der zweite Versuch diesmal und alle Versuchskaninchen kamen nach dem rutschigen Downhill-Vergnügen sicher unten an. Wird jetzt immer eingebaut.



Nun mußten wir durch dichter besiedeltes Gebiet und der Asphaltanteil wurde größer. Vom Danielshammer in Remscheid fuhren wir vorbei an Hermansmühle und Tackermühle ein Stück an der Autobahn entlang, bevor wir ins Eschbachtal wechselten. Wegen des abschüssigen Weges konnten wir es schön Laufen lassen und beschlossen noch den legendären Burgtrail anzuhängen. Auf dem schweren Trail sind leider alle Bilder total verwackelt. Bis auf eines: 



Der Biker war aber auch sehr langsam unterwegs   
Ab Burg waren wir wieder in der Zivilisation, oder eher im Wilden Westen, die Rentner und Sonntagsfahrer waren uns äußerst feindlich gesonnen  
Auf dem Parkplatz spendete Marco eine Runde "selbstgebackenen" Kuchen. Hier nochmal ein Dankeschön an Marion    
Schließlich wurde als Ausklang noch der allseitsbeliebte Geheimtrail an der Sengbachsperre gefahren. Schön, dass wir nun einen weniger auffälligen Einstieg haben Volker   



In Glüdern trennten sich dann unsere Wege. Silversurfer333, Marco und ich machten auf dem Rückweg nach Burg noch beinahe die 1000hm voll, während onanysunday, Zippi und Enrgy zum Parkplatz in Glüdern mußten.

Stats:


----------



## Enrgy (4. Oktober 2005)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Auf dem schweren Trail sind leider alle Bilder total verwackelt...


Ich hab doch gesagt, mach den Blitz an! Kommt wirklich auf fast allen Fotos besser rüber, nicht nur in den schattigen Locations.
Ansonsten: Schöner Bericht, prima Bilder, vor allem vom blauen Pausenclown  
Kannst du mir mal den GPS-Track zuschicken, mir fehlt so einiges ab der Ronsdorfer Talsperre, trotz intensivem Kartenstudium. 

PS: und überhaupt, "Low enrgy" - wir waren immerhin auf 3310m Höhe , da wird man als alter Mann ja wohl mal ne Pause machen dürfen (ääh, hab ich mich jetzt um ne 10er Potenz vertan oder was?)


----------



## Manni (4. Oktober 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab doch gesagt, mach den Blitz an! Kommt wirklich auf fast allen Fotos besser rüber, nicht nur in den schattigen Locations.


Blitz aufladen dauert immer sehr lange   


			
				Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> PS: und überhaupt, "Low enrgy" - wir waren immerhin auf 3310m Höhe , da wird man als alter Mann ja wohl mal ne Pause machen dürfen (ääh, hab ich mich jetzt um ne 10er Potenz vertan oder was?)


Der alte Mann hat aber keine Pause gebraucht   

Gruß Manni


----------



## dischi07 (4. Oktober 2005)

Tja, war wohl mal wieder eine "Super Tour" - leider hatten mich an diesem Wochenende fam. Verpflichtungen im Würgegriff, sodass ich leider nicht mit am Start stehen konnte!   

Tolle Bilder und nett geschrieben - weiter so!!   

Grüße
Dirk


----------



## Handlampe (4. Oktober 2005)

Schöner Bericht, Manni. 
Jetzt fehlt nur noch die Verlinkung im Tourenberichte-Fred, dann isses perfekt.


----------



## Marco_Lev (4. Oktober 2005)

ganz toll manni, bekomme schon wieder richtig lust mich aufs bike zu schwingen und nen kleinen nightride zu fahren *zappel*.
klasse bericht, weiter so, und bis zur nächsten tour!!!

gruß marco


----------



## v6bastian (4. Oktober 2005)

Respekt Manni, echt gut gemacht.

Da tut es schon doppelt weh, dass man (ich) nicht mit war. Ich hoffe die nächste Tour wird genau so nett beschrieben. Freu mich schon auf das kommende Wochenende  

Besten Gruß vom V3Bastian ( V6 darf ich mich ja nicht mehr schimpfen nach meiner letzten Vorstellung...   )


----------



## andy_b (4. Oktober 2005)

@Manni: Kann mich nur anschließen, super Bericht nach super Tour.   



			
				Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> PS: beim nächsten Mal machen wir aber hier mal ne Pause
> http://www.beverlypage.de/indexsg.asp



Wie wär's am 25.10. mit nem Night-Ride.    

@ALL : Versuche mich jetzt erst mal wieder in den Alpen


----------



## zippi (4. Oktober 2005)

Manni, Du kannst so lebendig schreiben, einfach klasse   Man merkt, dass Du noch die Schulbank drückst  .

Ich habe Dir auch gesagt, dass es mit Blitz besser wird. Aber den Marco bekommt man ja auch mit langer Belichtung unverwackelt drauf, so langsam, wie der die Schlüsselstellen fährt. (Hoppla, da ist doch gerade der Spammer in mir aktiv geworden. Da gibt's aber sofort einen . )

Nightride? Na morgen! Volker, mach mal den Termin klar! Zahlreiches erscheinen ist angesagt. Wir wollen doch die Nacht zum Tage machen  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JürgenK (4. Oktober 2005)

zippi schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> ...
> ...
> Nightride? Na morgen! Volker, mach mal den Termin klar! Zahlreiches erscheinen ist angesagt. Wir wollen doch die Nacht zum Tage machen  .



Würd auch gern mal wieder mitfahren, aber wo   und wann  Wo könnte man sich treffen  


Sacht mal was dazu.

Jürgen  

Vor allem würde ich für einen 12er Schnitt plädieren, maximal.


----------



## Enrgy (5. Oktober 2005)

Sorry, heute kann ich doch nicht. Also dann Donnerstag abend. Termin wie immer 19.30 am Friedhof.

PS: schön daß auch mal ein paar neue Gesichter mitfahren wollen. Die alten Kämpfer wie zB. juppidoo sind ja nicht mehr aktiv....  Kennt jemand den JürgenK? Sagt mir jetzt so erstmal nix...  
Das mit dem 12er Schnitt ist aber nicht dein Ernst, oder? Welche Berge willst du denn fahren, damit wir so langsam unterwegs sind?


----------



## zippi (5. Oktober 2005)

Wie, Du kannst heute nicht! Ich kann Donnerstag nicht!  Was mach ich denn jetzt?  

Wer kann denn heute und morgen nicht? Jetzt fängt das hier schon so an wie in anderen Threads 

So, die Gegenmaßnahme: Habe für heute einen Termin eingetragen. Mal sehen, wer sich von mir in die Irre führen lassen will.
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1431


----------



## JürgenK (5. Oktober 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> ...
> 
> Das mit dem 12er Schnitt ist aber nicht dein Ernst, oder? Welche Berge willst du denn fahren, damit wir so langsam unterwegs sind?




Neee ist der fies  es kann nun mal nicht jeder so ein Bergfloh sein wie du  


Dafür fährst du morgen allein


----------



## JürgenK (5. Oktober 2005)

zippi schrieb:
			
		

> Wie, Du kannst heute nicht! Ich kann Donnerstag nicht!  Was mach ich denn jetzt?
> 
> Wer kann denn heute und morgen nicht? Jetzt fängt das hier schon so an wie in anderen Threads
> 
> ...




Bin dabei 

PS: Meinst du wir brauchen schon Licht?


----------



## Enrgy (5. Oktober 2005)

JürgenK schrieb:
			
		

> Neee ist der fies  es kann nun mal nicht jeder so ein Bergfloh sein wie du


Du meinst sicherlich Bergabfloh...habe schließlich ein "Systemgewicht" von gut 110Kg erreicht .

Ein Licht könnte unter Umständen heute abend doch eventuell vielleicht...Mannomann, du bist wohl wirklich schon lange nicht mehr nach 18Uhr draußen gewesen, was? 

Viel Spaß heut abend!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JürgenK (5. Oktober 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> ...
> 
> ...




.....................wo sind bloß meine Schuhe........und die Taschenlampe..........


----------



## Enrgy (5. Oktober 2005)

JürgenK schrieb:
			
		

> .....................wo sind bloß meine Schuhe........und die Taschenlampe..........


.....und meine Kondition


----------



## Marco_Lev (5. Oktober 2005)

zippi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe Dir auch gesagt, dass es mit Blitz besser wird. Aber den Marco bekommt man ja auch mit langer Belichtung unverwackelt drauf, so langsam, wie der die Schlüsselstellen fährt. (Hoppla, da ist doch gerade der Spammer in mir aktiv geworden. Da gibt's aber sofort einen . )



es bedarf den gleichgewichtssinn einer katze, um bei diesem tempo nicht umzufallen, ein wahrer drahtseitakt in perfektion. vor allem wenn man mit einem fast ungefedertem classik oldschool kult-bike unterwegs ist, welches höchste ansprüche an das fahrkönnen des artisten stellt   
mit deiner feile für grobmotoriker hätte ich die schlüsselstelle wohl auf dem hinterrad glattgebügelt   

gruß marco


----------



## Zachi (5. Oktober 2005)

@Marco

Bin am Wochenende auch mal wieder ein Hardtail gefahren, aber eins mit 170 mm Federweg vorne und Sattel nur zum Ausruhen, wenn man am Lift ansteht.
Hat riesen Spaß gemacht, mußte beim nächsten mal mitkommen. Kein lästiges Bergaufgestrampel   nur rollen lassen und bremsen.
Und die Maschinchen, die da am Start waren, da bekommt man Tränen in den Augen.

Zachi


----------



## Marco_Lev (5. Oktober 2005)

ja klar, würde mich auf jeden fall mal interessieren so ein fahrtechnikwochenende, oder hatte das jetzt weniger mit fahrtechnik zutun und es ging nur ums bolzen?
habt ihr schon den nächsten termin im auge, oder erst wieder im frühjahr?
wie dem aus sei, ob fahrtechnik oder bolzen, kurze info an mich wär schon klasse   

gruß marco


----------



## v6bastian (5. Oktober 2005)

Generell wäre ich auch nicht abgeneigt... Ein bißchen Technik oder ein wenig Bolzen. Hauptsache kein Uphill  

Vielleicht kann man sich als Grüppchen hier organisieren?


----------



## Manni (5. Oktober 2005)

Wenn ich das schon wieder höre   überleg ich mir wirklich, ob ich das Gejammer am Wochenende überhaupt ertragen kann   Ich kann mir schon vorstellen wie das aussieht   

Manni: So noch 7 Stunden dann haben wir es geschafft   
Marco-Lev:  Wie noch 1000hm   da fahr ich nicht hoch   
v6bastian: Scheiß Berge hier   

Gruß Manni


----------



## Marco_Lev (5. Oktober 2005)

@manni: ich für meinen teil habe noch jede tour zu ende gefahren    
war das gejammer auch noch so groß   
aber hey, wir schaukeln das kind schon irgendwie. zur not nimmst du halt ein zelt mit, damit wir draussen im wald übernachten können   
quängelt dein kleiner dicker freund denn nicht auch die ganze zeit rum? muahaha

gruß marco


----------



## Zachi (5. Oktober 2005)

Dieses Jahr wird es nichts mehr, aber im Frühjahr sind wir dann ja schon zu viert  

zachi


----------



## Manni (5. Oktober 2005)

Zachi schrieb:
			
		

> Dieses Jahr wird es nichts mehr, aber im Frühjahr sind wir dann ja schon zu viert
> 
> zachi



Wo wart ihr denn? Willingen? Winterberg?   
Wie schwer ist denn die Strecke?

Gruß Manni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JürgenK (5. Oktober 2005)

Mahlzeit,

das war dann ja ein Nightride, der seinen Namen wirklich verdient hat. Nach nur 1 1/2 Stunden hat meine Mirage den Geist aufgegeben, besser gesagt der voll geladene Akku.  
Ab da sieht dann auch das Unterholz etwas geplättet aus. Um Zippi folgen zu können, um seinen Lichtkegel mitzunutzen mußte ich fast das Unterholz roden. Eine Brandrodung ist nichts dagegen.  

Nach einer gewissen Zeit gewöhnt man sich dran. 

Es war dennoch eine schöne Tour mit 1/2 Stunde Pause in der Zippi es geschafft hat 2 Bilder zu machen. (Sämtliche Knöpfe und Schalter an der Kamera waren ihm mit einemmal vollkommen fremd, der Selbstauslöser ist zum Selbstauflöser geworden)  
Die 2 Bilder stellt Zippi bestimmt noch in sein Album, wenn er die Anleitung wiederfindet.  


Wir sind übrigens die Mustangrunde gefahren und haben dann noch Witzhelden und Leichlingen drangehängt. So waren es dann fast 40 Km bei einem Schnitt von 16undnochwas. Den angepeilten 12er-Schnitt haben wir dann doch nicht ganz geschafft.  

Vielen Dank vor allem an Zippi, der mir selbstlos Licht im Dunkeln gespendet hat, und das eine Stunde lang.  

Es war nett mal wieder zu fahren.


Bis denn

Jürgen


----------



## Zachi (6. Oktober 2005)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Wo wart ihr denn? Willingen? Winterberg?
> Wie schwer ist denn die Strecke?
> 
> Gruß Manni



Wir waren in Winterberg. Da gibt es 4 Strecken, die schwierigste ist der Downhill, der Boden war wie Schmierseife und ein Sprung nach dem anderen. Man kann aber die Chickenways nehmen, ist aber immer noch heftig, habens ausprobiert, denn die Sprünge sind einfach zu heftig.
Aber man kann auch neben der Dowhillstrecke fahren, das ist ein super Trail um seine Technik zu verbessern.



Richtig spaß macht der FreeCross, eine Serpentine mit Anlieger nach der anderen und zwischendurch immer mal wieder ein Kicker zum Springen.
Also spaß pur aber auch anstrengend.




Zachi


----------



## Enrgy (6. Oktober 2005)

Zachi schrieb:
			
		

> Richtig spaß macht der FreeCross, eine Serpentine mit Anlieger nach der anderen und zwischendurch immer mal wieder ein Kicker zum Springen.
> Also spaß pur aber auch anstrengend.


Bergab kann ich schon.  
Kann man das auch bergauf fahren? Ich muß meine Kondition verbessern


----------



## Manni (6. Oktober 2005)

Da könnte man dann ja quasi zum Winterabschluß nen Wochenende hin fahren  
Ich glaube mit all dem Liften kommt man da am letzen WP-Weekend nochmal auf locker 14 Stunden intensives Biken und Fahrtechnikfeilen   
Wäre bei einem solchen Event auch gerne mit von der Partie.

Gruß Manni


----------



## dischi07 (6. Oktober 2005)

Hi Leute,

habe da was bei ebay gefunden, was einige Leute evtl. interessieren könnte - oder besser sollte! 
Werde mir das Ding auf jeden Fall kaufen - für den Preis und mit den Möglichkeiten!!!!  

Hier der Link: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=5121133589&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1
 läuft zwar nur noch 3 Stunden, steht aber noch einige male drin!

Hier könnte ihr einige Infos zu dem Teil finden: http://3athlon.info/showthread.php?t=12741

Ist schon ne Ansage - finde ich!

Grüße


----------



## dischi07 (6. Oktober 2005)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Da könnte man dann ja quasi zum Winterabschluß nen Wochenende hin fahren



Hi Manni,

da hatte ich auch schon dran gedacht - ich habe auch das komplette Tourenpaket zuhause - wobei Willingen immer noch etwas "witziger" ist!   
Ich sage nur "Sauerland-Stern", wenn das jemanden etwas sagt...? Ist ein normales Hotel, wird aber auch manchmal als der größte Puff des Sauerlands bezeichnet - das kommt daher, weil eigentlich jedes Wochenende diverse Kegelclubs (und ähnliches) dort ihren verdienten Jahresausflug verbringen!! Ach ja, die sind natürlich weiblich und ziemlich hemmungslos...!!!!  Ich könnte jetzt so einiges erzählen... - also damals, als wir vom biken zurück gekommen sind, da hat doch tatsächlich..... -    den Rest überlasse ich jetzt eurer Fantasie

@ Enrgy: Da müsste man noch nicht einmal was bezahlen... - da würden wir wahrscheinlich noch Geld heraus bekommen... (bzgl. deines Links)

Laßt euch das mal durch den Kopf gehen....  

Grüße
Dirk


----------



## zippi (6. Oktober 2005)

Marco_Lev schrieb:
			
		

> ....mit deiner feile für grobmotoriker hätte ich die schlüsselstelle wohl auf dem hinterrad glattgebügelt
> 
> gruß marco



So ähnlich....Ohne Vorderradbremse trifft es schon genauer!!!   Bei dem Speed hätte Mannis kosmische Auslösezeit eh versagt  

Demnächst bin ich aber auch mit dem Grand Tourisme unterwegs. Da müssen wir mal einen Fanclub aufmachen und eine Klassik-Ausfahrt machen.

@ Jürgen
Ist der Akku wieder voll? Oder kapott? Haste getestet?
Bilder kommen noch. Voll die Überraschung! Wir beide sind drauf!!


----------



## Enrgy (6. Oktober 2005)

zippi schrieb:
			
		

> Demnächst bin ich aber auch mit dem Grand Tourisme unterwegs. Da müssen wir mal einen Fanclub aufmachen und eine Klassik-Ausfahrt machen.


Au ja, dann mach ich schnell das MacB fertig!



			
				zippi schrieb:
			
		

> Bilder kommen noch. Voll die Überraschung! Wir beide sind drauf!!


Was ist eigentlich mit dem Blitzeinschlag-Foto? Wann kommt denn das mal an die Öffentlichkeit?

Mann, war das eben warm bei der Tour. Um halb elf noch 15Grad, und ich mit langer Hose *schwitz*


----------



## Handlampe (6. Oktober 2005)

Zachi schrieb:
			
		

> Richtig spaß macht der FreeCross, eine Serpentine mit Anlieger nach der anderen und zwischendurch immer mal wieder ein Kicker zum Springen.
> Also spaß pur aber auch anstrengend.
> 
> 
> ...



Noch einen Ticken besser als die Freecrosstrecke in Winterberg ist die in Bad Wildbad. Noch höherer Anlieger- noch mehr Sprümge- der Wahnsinn.
Is natürlich das Problem mit der Fahrerei. Sind halt über 400 km bis dahin   
Dafür gibts allerdings bessere Räder zum ausleihen. 
Tja, über den Downhillkurs sprech ich lieber nicht. Um Einiges brutaler als in Winterberg.
Für Unsereins kein wirklicher Spass

Wenn ihr allerdings nächstes Jahr nach Winterberg fahrt, wäre ich gerne dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardy_aus_k (7. Oktober 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

auch wenn hier wahrscheinliche einige Denken, ich habe mich verabschiedet, ich investiere weiterhin in den Wahnsinn "Mountainbiken".

Gestern habe ich mir beim Gleumes die Wanderwege als Overlay für die TOP-Karten geholt. Zwar sind "nur" die Wanderwege der NRW-Freizeitkarten 1:50000 abgebildet, aber die Tourplanung in nicht ganz so bekannten Gebieten dürfte wesentlich erleichtert werden.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## zippi (7. Oktober 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist eigentlich mit dem Blitzeinschlag-Foto? Wann kommt denn das mal an die Öffentlichkeit?



Mann, jetzt hast Du den Knalleffekt rausgenommen. Es muß doch erst ein Gewitter geben, dauert also noch 'n Jahr    . Bis dahin ist der Post hier aber wieder vegessen. 

Willkommen Hardy! Hast Du Deine Affaire aufgegeben, oder warum beschäftigt Dich mitten in der Nacht Deine Wanderkartensammlung  .


----------



## Zachi (7. Oktober 2005)

Mal ne Frage an die Profis hier:

Welches Format müssen Videos haben, damit ich sie hier hochladen kann?

Zachi


----------



## juchhu (7. Oktober 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> auch wenn hier wahrscheinliche einige Denken, ich habe mich verabschiedet, ich investiere weiterhin in den Wahnsinn "Mountainbiken".
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Hardy,

nett, was von Dir zu lesen. 

Sagemal, sind die Overlays FUGAWI kompatibel?

VG Martin


----------



## Zachi (7. Oktober 2005)

Noch ne Frage:

wie kann man Bilder aus der eigenen Galerie löschen? Finde einfach keine Möglichkeit dazu.  

Zachi


----------



## Enrgy (7. Oktober 2005)

Hi zachi,

jaja, die Fotosoftware kann einen schon zur Verzweiflung treiben!

Du gehst mit "Albumadmin" in deine zu bearbeitende Galerie. Dort erscheinen ja erst nur die Thumbnails. Nun mußt du das zu löschende Foto anklicken, daß es in Vergrößerung erscheint. Unter dem Bild gibt es dann zwischen dem ganzen Müll einen Punkt "Foto löschen", den mußt du wählen.
Leider kann man die Bilder nicht in der Thumb-Übersicht markieren und löschen, so wie es sich eigentlich gehört.

Hoffe, du kommst klar damit.

Gruß enrgy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zippi (7. Oktober 2005)

Zachi schrieb:
			
		

> Mal ne Frage an die Profis hier:
> 
> Welches Format müssen Videos haben, damit ich sie hier hochladen kann?
> 
> Zachi



Tja, das is nich so einfach. Es gehen nur Fotos. Also nix mit avi, mpeg usw.

Es hilft Dir nur das animierte Gif. Das ist sowas wie digitales Daumenkino. Eine Aneinanderreihung von Fotos im gif-Format. Dazu brauchst Du spezielle Software, die Dir Dein Filmchen umwandelt, z.B. Avi2gif als Freeware erhältlich.

Dennoch, über 2MB geht nix. D.h., Dein Filmchen wird sehr kurz (3sek) und schlecht aufgelöst. Bsp. kannst Du in meinen Fotos ansehen.

Mit Link auf einen Webserver, der Dir so'ne Seite mit Speicher für Film-Formate anbietet, klappt das natürlich hier auch.


----------



## TomCanyon (7. Oktober 2005)

Zachi schrieb:
			
		

> Wir waren in Winterberg. Da gibt es 4 Strecken, die schwierigste ist der Downhill, der Boden war wie Schmierseife und ein Sprung nach dem anderen. Man kann aber die Chickenways nehmen, ist aber immer noch heftig, habens ausprobiert, denn die Sprünge sind einfach zu heftig.
> Aber man kann auch neben der Dowhillstrecke fahren, das ist ein super Trail um seine Technik zu verbessern.
> 
> 
> ...



Hier auch noch ein paar Fotos von Winterberg (war mit Zachi dort) 

Ein "Fahrlehrer", der es drauf hat:




Schön gezimmerte Rampen:




In der Leihstation gibt es gute Leihbikes:




TomCanyon


----------



## Zachi (7. Oktober 2005)

zippi schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, das is nich so einfach. Es gehen nur Fotos. Also nix mit avi, mpeg usw.
> 
> Es hilft Dir nur das animierte Gif. Das ist sowas wie digitales Daumenkino. Eine Aneinanderreihung von Fotos im gif-Format. Dazu brauchst Du spezielle Software, die Dir Dein Filmchen umwandelt, z.B. Avi2gif als Freeware erhältlich.
> 
> ...




Danke für die Tips.
Ist ziemlich unübersichtlich im Foto-Album, hat aber geklappt.
Und das mit den Filmchen probier ich mal in ruhe aus.
Nochmal danke

Zachi


----------



## Zachi (7. Oktober 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Hi zachi,
> 
> jaja, die Fotosoftware kann einen schon zur Verzweiflung treiben!
> 
> ...



Dir nachtürlich auch: Danke
Zachi


----------



## juchhu (7. Oktober 2005)

zippi schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, das is nich so einfach. Es gehen nur Fotos. Also nix mit avi, mpeg usw.
> 
> Es hilft Dir nur das animierte Gif. Das ist sowas wie digitales Daumenkino. Eine Aneinanderreihung von Fotos im gif-Format. Dazu brauchst Du spezielle Software, die Dir Dein Filmchen umwandelt, z.B. Avi2gif als Freeware erhältlich.
> 
> ...


 
Ähm, tja, ich weiß ja nicht, ob Sie es nicht schon wußten, aber ...

das geht auch viel einfacher, wenn man weiß, wie es geht!  

Alle Multimediaformate werden im Direktupload nicht unterstützt. 
Uploads über 2MB brutto führen zum Abbruch und Nichtspeicherung der Multimediadaten.
Die Idee mit den konvertierten GIFs funktioniert zwar, drückt aber mächtig auf die Qualität wg. max. 256 Farben im GIF-Standard.
Alle upzuloadenden Multimediaformate werden zuerst gezippt (Achtung: max. 2 MB) und dann upgeloadet. Tätä  , jetzt geht es.
Da man nach dem Upload auch noch ein Thumpnail uploaden kann, sollte man sich vor dem Multimediaupload schonmal Gedanken über ein aussagekräftiges Thumbnail machen.
Fragt doch das nächste Mal direkt den Erklärbär. 
Viel Spass mit Euren Videos. 

VG Martin

PS: Kleines Beispiel von Steves Schlüsselstellenfahrt,

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/183592/cat/7230/page/1


----------



## Marco_Lev (7. Oktober 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Kleines Beispiel von Steves Schlüsselstellenfahrt,
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/183592/cat/7230/page/1



hilf mir mal auf die sprünge. wo ist auf dem video die *schlüsselstelle*  

gruß marco


----------



## zippi (7. Oktober 2005)

Marco_Lev schrieb:
			
		

> hilf mir mal auf die sprünge. wo ist auf dem video die *schlüsselstelle*
> 
> gruß marco



Hast Du nicht gesehen? Da liegt doch unten ein Schlüssel auf dem Weg.

"Sein Weg war mit Schlüsseln gepflastert."


Aber Danke noch für den Hinweis, Erklärbär! 


Nun eine Impression aus'm Darkroom..., äh von unserem Nightride vorgestern:







Toll, was? Da bekommt man Lust auf mehr........


----------



## juchhu (7. Oktober 2005)

Marco_Lev schrieb:
			
		

> hilf mir mal auf die sprünge. wo ist auf dem video die *schlüsselstelle*
> 
> gruß marco


 
Die, die bisher die Fotos von der Schlüsselstelle I gesehen haben, haben alle gelacht. Wenn sie dann oben standen, vergingen den meisten das Lachen. Leider kann weder das Video noch die Fotos die 'Eigenschaft' der Schlüsselstelle I annähernd vermitteln.

Es handelt sich um eine ca. 70 ° (Grad, nix Prozent  ) steile Abfahrt, die in einer kleinen Rinne auf (meist feuchten/nassem) Bruchschiefer hinunterführt. Leider ohne Auslaufzone.

Ich führe Dich gern hin bzw. mail Dir die Koordinaten. Ist aber zz. ein bisschen Klettern angesagt, da durch Holzrückearbeiten die beiden zuführenden ehemals geilen Trails verschüttet sind.  

VG Martin


----------



## Enrgy (7. Oktober 2005)

zippi schrieb:
			
		

> Toll, was? Da bekommt man Lust auf mehr........


Unbekannter Nr. 1 + Unbekannter Nr. 2.......  Was habt ihr vor dem Foto gemacht? Wenn ich mir so Juppis Hose anschaue, noch richtig ausgebeult tststs...


----------



## JürgenK (7. Oktober 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Unbekannter Nr. 1 + Unbekannter Nr. 2.......  Was habt ihr vor dem Foto gemacht? Wenn ich mir so Juppis Hose anschaue, noch richtig ausgebeult tststs...




Im Darkroom kommt nun mal viel Freude auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marco_Lev (7. Oktober 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Die, die bisher die Fotos von der Schlüsselstelle I gesehen haben, haben alle gelacht. Wenn sie dann oben standen, vergingen den meisten das Lachen. Leider kann weder das Video noch die Fotos die 'Eigenschaft' der Schlüsselstelle I annähernd vermitteln.
> 
> Es handelt sich um eine ca. 70 ° (Grad, nix Prozent  ) steile Abfahrt, die in einer kleinen Rinne auf (meist feuchten/nassem) Bruchschiefer hinunterführt. Leider ohne Auslaufzone.
> 
> ...



ok, auf fotos kommt der wahre charakter einer *schlüsselstelle* in den seltensten fällen zur geltung. 
dein angebot nehme ich gerne an, müssen wir mal einen tag ausmachen. der manni kommt dann sicherlich auch mit, und wir klappern mal alle schlüsselstellen in der hardt ab, sofern machbar.

diese *schlüsselstelle* hat es ind er tat auch in sich, welches man auf dem bild wirklich nicht erahnen kann:





da haben schon einige große augen gemacht, und das rad dann doch lieber runtergetragen.

gruß marco


----------



## Manni (7. Oktober 2005)

Marco_Lev schrieb:
			
		

> ok, auf fotos kommt der wahre charakter einer *schlüsselstelle* in den seltensten fällen zur geltung.
> dein angebot nehme ich gerne an, müssen wir mal einen tag ausmachen. der manni kommt dann sicherlich auch mit, und wir klappern mal alle schlüsselstellen in der hardt ab, sofern machbar.
> 
> diese *schlüsselstelle* hat es ind er tat auch in sich, welches man auf dem bild wirklich nicht erahnen kann:
> ...



Man du bist ein Prolet   Bist doch beim ersten Versuch vor Schreck fast die Felswand runter  
Aber du hast schon recht, das ist eine Schlüsselstelle  


			
				Marco_Lev schrieb:
			
		

> wir klappern mal alle schlüsselstellen in der hardt ab, sofern machbar.


Na soviele gibts da auch wieder nicht


----------



## juchhu (7. Oktober 2005)

Marco_Lev schrieb:
			
		

> ok, auf fotos kommt der wahre charakter einer *schlüsselstelle* in den seltensten fällen zur geltung.
> dein angebot nehme ich gerne an, müssen wir mal einen tag ausmachen. der manni kommt dann sicherlich auch mit, und wir klappern mal alle schlüsselstellen in der hardt ab, sofern machbar.
> 
> diese *schlüsselstelle* hat es ind er tat auch in sich, welches man auf dem bild wirklich nicht erahnen kann:
> ...


 
Hallo Marco,

empfohlene 'Falllinie' links rotdurchgezogene oder rechts gestrichelte Linie?

Ich nähere mich persönlichen Schlüsselstellen immer erst mit Hund, der sie meistens finden, quasi ein KSSD (Keyspotsearchdog ). Falls ich sie alleine ansteuern 'muss', gehe ich sie vorher an einigen Tagen zu Fuss ab.

Habe zz. eine neue Schüsselstelle in der Hardt finden lassen , Nr. IV.

In der Nähe der Erdenburg geht es im 45° Winkel steil bergab, um dann die letzten 2 hm auf mehr als -70° zu erhöhen. Unten verläuft quer dazu der Wanderweg. Bremsweg max. 4 m, da es dann richtig abgeht mit mehr als -70°. Leider keine Auslaufzone, da Brombeerranken, dichtes Busch- und Strauchwerk sowie fette Fichten. Bisher schleiche ich nur wie die Katze um den heißen Brei herum.  Noch zwei-, dreimal abgehen und ich überschreite den 'point of no return'. 

VG Martin

PS: Nach meiner und der meiner Schutzbefohlenen (Fahrtechnikkursteilnehmer ) Zählweise, gibt es nur vier. Zwei weitere werden allerdings nie in meine Nummerierung aufgenommen werden, da diese Zeit meines Lebens für mich nicht fahrbare Schlüsselstellen bleiben werden. Der eine ist ein 'Roadgap': Absprunghöhe über Weg ca. 2,5 m. Sprungweite ca. 8-10 m, Sprungtiefe ca. 5 -8 hm. Der zweite ist ein Basejump in der Grube Cox von einem Felsmassiv. Sprungtiefe ca. 10-12 m. Sprungweite abhängig von der Anfahrtsgeschwindigkeit.


----------



## Marco_Lev (7. Oktober 2005)

es handelt sich um die durchgezogene linie.

gruß marco


----------



## juchhu (7. Oktober 2005)

Marco_Lev schrieb:
			
		

> es handelt sich um die durchgezogene linie.
> 
> gruß marco


 
Gefällt mir besser.  Bei der anderen besteht die Gefahr des Abschmierens bei Nässe / zu hohen Luftdruck / Fahrunvermögen  .

VG Martin


----------



## zippi (7. Oktober 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Gefällt mir besser.  Bei der anderen besteht die Gefahr des Abschmierens bei Nässe / zu hohen Luftdruck / Fahrunvermögen  .
> 
> VG Martin



Die andere gibt's schlicht nicht. Aber Du kannst ja trotzdem mal da runter. Marco hätte es ja auch bald geschafft. Komm doch mal mit hehe...dann weißte wovon wir reden. (hintermofenhervorlock)


----------



## Enrgy (7. Oktober 2005)

Nabend Gemeinde,

da der alte Mann, der nur sonntags fährt, seine Samstags-Tour wieder gestrichen hat, springen Zippi und ich dafür ein, natürlich auf einer fast original Oppa-Sonntach-Route  

Los gehts um 14Uhr am Schöllerhof, die Runde führt über Eifgental Richtung Dhünn, dann rüber zum Purder Bach und entlang der kleinen Dhünntalsperre, bevor es hoch nach Grunewald geht, um den Linneftrail in voller Länge zu genießen. Strecke ca. 47km, 750Hm, reine Fahrzeit 3h, mit Pleiten, Pech und Pausen locker 4h. Tempo wie immer: rauf langsam, runter schnell, es dürfte so etwa ein 15er Schnitt rauskommen.

Achtung, mit vollem Parkplatz muß bei dem Wetter gerechnet werden, daher sicherheitshalber 10min suche im Umkreis (Altenberger Dom oder so) einkalkulieren.

Abfahrt Punkt 1400!

Gruß enrgy


----------



## on any sunday (8. Oktober 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend Gemeinde,
> 
> da der alte Mann, der nur sonntags fährt, seine Samstags-Tour wieder gestrichen hat, springen Zippi und ich dafür ein, natürlich auf einer fast original Oppa-Sonntach-Route
> 
> ...



Der neue Kino Hit: DerPlaquiator  Hauptrolle: Russel Enrgy, Nebenrolle Zippi   

Naja, ist nicht ganz meine geplante Strecke gewesen, hoffe  aber, das es eine schöne Runde war. Hatte aber auch was Gutes, dafür bin ich ein sehr schönes Ründchen durch die Eifel gefahren, mit netten Trails, die ein Fescht für Herrn Enrgy gewesen wären.

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## rpo35 (8. Oktober 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> ...mit netten Trails, die ein Fescht für Herrn Enrgy gewesen wären....


Allerdings hätte er sich diese Trails mit ca. 1500hm erkämpfen müssen... Bericht zum Eifelründchen gibt's morgen...warte noch auf Bilder von Gerd...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (9. Oktober 2005)

Jou, war ein schönes Ründchen, das tatsächlich genau meinen vorhergesagten Rahmen bzgl. Länge, Hm, Schnitt und Dauer getroffen hat.
Es waren noch relativ wenig Fußgänger im Eifgental unterwegs, obwohl die Parkplätze voll waren. Ähnlich wie Montag in am Parkplatz Glüder fand sich auch hier eine Kölner Truppe der Fullface-Fahrer. O-Ton: "laß uns zum Märchenwald fahren"   (immerhin 1km entfernt!)   
Leider ist der kurze Trail direkt vor der Neuenmühle futsch - Brücke abgerissen, Weg wieder dem Privatbesitz zugeteilt. Also muß man dort leider wieder kurz auf die Straße ausweichen.
Am Purder Bach kam uns dann eine Enduro im Wald entgegen, erste Befürchtungen, es könnte der böse alte Mann sein, der sein Revier verteidigt, waren zum Glück haltlos...  

Naja, 1500Hm wäre heute wohl unser Tod gewesen, wir waren froh, als die letzte Steigung nach Grunewald endlich hinter uns lag und es nur noch bergab auf die schönsten Kilometer der Strecke durchs Linneftal ging!


----------



## rpo35 (9. Oktober 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> ... Am Purder Bach kam uns dann eine Enduro im Wald entgegen, erste Befürchtungen, es könnte der böse alte Mann sein, der sein Revier verteidigt, waren zum Glück haltlos...  ...


Stimmt, Onkel Sonntach war beim Auswärtsspiel...





Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## on any sunday (10. Oktober 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Am Purder Bach kam uns dann eine Enduro im Wald entgegen, erste Befürchtungen, es könnte der böse alte Mann sein, der sein Revier verteidigt, waren zum Glück haltlos...



Wer macht den sofas  Bei dem schönen Wetter zu der Uhrzeit? Konnte der nicht warten, sagen wir bis November bei schönem Nieselregen und 10 Grad Außentemperatur am Samstag früh, rein hypothetisch gesprochen.


----------



## on any sunday (10. Oktober 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt, Onkel Sonntach war beim Auswärtsspiel...
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph




Schon erstaunlich, wie manche Leute immer das unvorteilhafteste Fotos nehmen müssen, ich unterstelle einfach Boshaftigkeit.   

Das entspricht meinem dynamischen Fahrstil viel mehr.


----------



## Enrgy (10. Oktober 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Wer macht den sofas  Bei dem schönen Wetter zu der Uhrzeit? Konnte der nicht warten, sagen wir bis November bei schönem Nieselregen und 10 Grad Außentemperatur am Samstag früh, rein hypothetisch gesprochen.


Er ist aber schön rechts ran und hat uns bergab vorbeigelassen. Ach, *seufz* da kommen wieder alte Erinnerungen hoch


----------



## rpo35 (10. Oktober 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Schon erstaunlich, wie manche Leute immer das unvorteilhafteste Fotos nehmen müssen, ich unterstelle einfach Boshaftigkeit.  ...


Du nörgelnder Zeitgenosse ! Das nächste mal nehme ich eins, wo Du gerade schiebst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (10. Oktober 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Du nörgelnder Zeitgenosse ! Das nächste mal nehme ich eins, wo Du gerade schiebst...


Der kann doch noch nicht mal gerade fahren, wie die Bilder zeigen


----------



## rpo35 (10. Oktober 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Der kann doch noch nicht mal gerade fahren, wie die Bilder zeigen


Na ich will das jetzt hier nicht veröffentlichen. Geh doch einfach mal in das Album von Samstag und Du wirst sehen: Er kann gerade tragen/schieben...


----------



## on any sunday (11. Oktober 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Jou, war ein schönes Ründchen, das tatsächlich genau meinen vorhergesagten Rahmen bzgl. Länge, Hm, Schnitt und Dauer getroffen hat.
> Es waren noch relativ wenig Fußgänger im Eifgental unterwegs, obwohl die Parkplätze voll waren. Ähnlich wie Montag in am Parkplatz Glüder fand sich auch hier eine Kölner Truppe der Fullface-Fahrer. O-Ton: "laß uns zum Märchenwald fahren"   (immerhin 1km entfernt!)
> Leider ist der kurze Trail direkt vor der Neuenmühle futsch - Brücke abgerissen, Weg wieder dem Privatbesitz zugeteilt. Also muß man dort leider wieder kurz auf die Straße ausweichen.



Bin das schöne Ründchen heute abend als Nightride bei frühlingshaften Temperaturen   abgeradelt. Sehr geil den Linneftrail im Dunkeln zu fahren. War zwar alleine im Wald, aber irgendwie ist man im Wald nie ganz alleine. Wenn die Geräusche darauf schließen lassen, das der Verursacher größer als du selber bist, fährt man automatisch schneller.  Außerdem sind mir Frösche, Eichhörnchen und jede Menge unbekanntes Getier begegnet, nur keine Wanderer, komisch. Ich habe mich im Linneftrail einmal umgedreht, außer einer schwarzen Wand war nichts zu erkennen. Ist wirklich sche%$e dunkel im Wald. 

Der Trail vor der Neuenmühle ist schon lange nicht mehr fahrbar.

Gut Nächtle

Mikele


----------



## Enrgy (11. Oktober 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Der Trail vor der Neuenmühle ist schon lange nicht mehr fahrbar.


Wir sind dort am 1.6.2004 das letzte Mal langgekommen. So häufig fahre ich die Runde nicht, obwohl sie wirklich schön ist. An der Dörpfelder Höhe habe ich eine neue Abfahrt zum Purder Bach ausfindig gemacht,so daß man nicht frevelhaft über Asphalt runter muß.
Da hast du ja heute abend richtig reingehauen, sicher kein einziges Mal angehalten, wie ich dich alten Dauertreter so kenne...  
Ich hab die Runde für mich ja etwas entschärft, indem ich von Schöllerhof starte und auch direkt von der Dhünn nach Grunewald rauffahre. Mag keine Steigungen  am Schluß :kotz:, und schon garnicht nach dem Linneftrail...


----------



## zippi (12. Oktober 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> .... außer einer schwarzen Wand war nichts zu erkennen. Ist wirklich sche%$e dunkel im Wald.
> 
> Mikele



Das war keine Wand. Das war der dicke Bär mim Schießgewehr.


----------



## on any sunday (12. Oktober 2005)

zippi schrieb:
			
		

> Das war keine Wand. Das war der dicke Bär mim Schießgewehr.



Seit wann hat Volker ein Schießgewehr?


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (12. Oktober 2005)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> P.S. Eifgental und Wupperberge passen nicht zusammen. ...
> 
> Gruß Manni



Hallo Manni, 

Deine Bemerkung habe ich nicht verstanden.   
Darum habe ich mich (wegen des tollen Wetters und dank Urlaub) aufgemacht, um zu zeigen, das Wupperberge und Eifgental doch zusammen passen (allerdings habe ich eine ähnliche Tour mit den Opladener MTB´ler im letzten Jahr schon gemacht, daher wusste ich, dass es paßt).

Das Wetter heute war geradezu ein Traum: Strahlende Sonne, bis 21 Grad Temperatur und dazu die rot-goldenen Farben der Blätter im Wald.  

Los gings von Blecher bzw. Holz (!) zum Warmfahren/Einrollen nach Opladen am Wiembach lang: 10 km in 30 min, allerdings auch nur 46 HM bergauf.
Ab Opladen bin ich dann weiter über die Trails zur Diepenbachtalsperre, um dann über den L-Weg zum Pilz zu fahren. Anschließend gings den Kottentrail runter und weiter an der Wupper lang bis Glüder und anschließend hoch nach Höhrath. Im Biergarten dort habe ich wegen des immer noch strahlenden Sonnenscheins eine Pause bei Bergischen Waffeln und Apfelschorle eingelegt  dabei habe ich auf Euch, Manni und Marco, im Geiste angestoßen; unsere Tour an Himmelfahrt, wo wir die gleiche Pause eingelegt hatten war auch sehr schön und ist mir immer noch in guter Erinnerung.

Danach bin ich runter zur Sengbachtalsperre und weiter ins Zentrum von Wermelskirchen. Über den Rauten-Weg bin ich dann am Eifgenbach die letzten ca. 12 km runter bis zum Schöllerhof gefahren  ich finde die Strecke am Eifgenbach immer noch sehr schön und sehr abwechslungsreich  außerdem kann man teilweise sehr schönes Tempo machen. Es waren auch aufgrund des Werktages nur sehr wenige Wanderer unterwegs. Zum Schluß gings noch hoch nach Blecher zurück nach Hause.

Fazit: Eine sehr schöne, lockere (AVS 13,3 km/h), kurze (55 km)    Tour ohne hohen technischen Anspruch (Ausnahme evtl. Kottentrail).Höhenmeter 950m, Rollzeit: 3h 50 min; insgesamt 4 h 20.

Ich kann nur anbieten, bei Interesse, diese Tour in ähnlicher Weise zu fahren  vielleicht mit Manni als Co-Guide, der in den Wupperbergen einige Trails zusätzlich einbauen könnte. Dafür muß man dann nicht unbedingt den Schlenker durch Wermelskirchen mitnehmen.
Gesamtfahrdauer(ohne Pausen) schätze ich, bei gutem Trainingszustand, auf ca. 3,5 bis 4 Stunden.

Grüße
Bernd


----------



## on any sunday (12. Oktober 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Manni,
> 
> Deine Bemerkung habe ich nicht verstanden.
> Darum habe ich mich (wegen des tollen Wetters und dank Urlaub) aufgemacht, um zu zeigen, das Wupperberge und Eifgental doch zusammen passen (allerdings habe ich eine ähnliche Tour mit den Opladener MTB´ler im letzten Jahr schon gemacht, daher wusste ich, dass es paßt).
> ...



Schön, schön, der Mann aus Holz fährt also doch noch, wollte schon anfragen, ob er sich auf sein Altenteil zurückgezogen hat.  

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Schreiner2 (13. Oktober 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Manni,
> 
> Deine Bemerkung habe ich nicht verstanden.
> Darum habe ich mich (wegen des tollen Wetters und dank Urlaub) aufgemacht, um zu zeigen, das Wupperberge und Eifgental doch zusammen passen (allerdings habe ich eine ähnliche Tour mit den Opladener MTB´ler im letzten Jahr schon gemacht, daher wusste ich, dass es paßt).
> ...




Hallo Nachbar,
würde mich auch mal freuen mit der "legende " zu fahren. Vielleicht kann dir ein junger spundt auch ein paar neue trails etc. zeigen. wenn du nochmals fahren solltes dann würde schon ein kurze igm für mich reichen und wir würden uns in altenberg treffen. 
jetzt aber g8 und prost


----------



## zippi (13. Oktober 2005)

Soll ich Bernds Bericht jetzt 3x lesen, oder was?   Jungs, was macht ihr hier eigentlich? In der Kürze liegt die Würze.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni (13. Oktober 2005)

Schreiner2 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Nachbar,
> würde mich auch mal freuen mit der "legende " zu fahren. Vielleicht kann dir ein junger spundt auch ein paar neue trails etc. zeigen. wenn du nochmals fahren solltes dann würde schon ein kurze igm für mich reichen und wir würden uns in altenberg treffen.
> jetzt aber g8 und prost



Morgen Schreiner,
wie wäre es denn am Samstag mit deiner drei Täler Tour? Treffpunkt Schöllerhof so zwischen 9Uhr und 10Uhr ? Und Vorsicht vor dem Bernd   

Gruß Manni


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (13. Oktober 2005)

Schreiner2 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Nachbar,
> würde mich auch mal freuen mit der "legende " zu fahren. Vielleicht kann dir ein junger spundt auch ein paar neue trails etc. zeigen. wenn du nochmals fahren solltes dann würde schon ein kurze igm für mich reichen und wir würden uns in altenberg treffen.
> jetzt aber g8 und prost


Hallo Schreiner,
zuviel der Ehre: Ich bin ein ganz normaler MTB´er aus Fleisch und Blut!
Direkt zwei Terminvorschläge:
1) Freitag nachmittag bis zum Dunkelwerden rund um Altenberg/Schöllerhof
2) Am Sonntag habe ich mich für den SIT-Tourentag angemeldet und wollte ab Odenthal/Holz mit dem MTB hinfahren. Wir könnten gemeinsam hinfahren.
@oas
Vielen Dank, das ich noch nicht in Vergessenheit geraten bin.
@zippi
Vielleicht ist der Bericht so gut, daß er immer wiederholt werden muß  . Aber eigentlich ist das Leben ganz einfach: Lies doch nur das, was Dich interessiert bzw. was neu für Dich ist.  
@Manni
Bitte keine schlauen Sprüche, sondern Antwort auf meine Frage  
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## Delgado (13. Oktober 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Manni,
> 
> Deine Bemerkung habe ich nicht verstanden.
> Darum habe ich mich (wegen des tollen Wetters und dank Urlaub) aufgemacht, um zu zeigen, das Wupperberge und Eifgental doch zusammen passen (allerdings habe ich eine ähnliche Tour mit den Opladener MTB´ler im letzten Jahr schon gemacht, daher wusste ich, dass es paßt).
> ...



... damit Zippi (nicht enrgy) was zu Lesen hat ..

@ Bernd,

Freitag Nachmittag wäre ideal.
Was hällst Du von 14-15:00 Uhr (besser 14:00)?

Mach ma'n LMB-Termin! Klaus kommt bestimmt auch.

Die oben beschriebene Tour will ich.

Aber schön langsam bergauf. Muss mich noch an's neue Bike gewöhnen   

Gruß

Michael


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (13. Oktober 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> ...1. damit Zippi (nicht enrgy) was zu Lesen hat ..
> 
> @ Bernd,
> 
> ...


Hallo Michael,
1. Schon korrigiert.

2. 15.00 Uhr ist leider zu früh; geht auch 16.00 Uhr ab Schöllerhof ?; ich bin bis gegen mittag noch in Frankfurt.(Du kannst ja ggf. schon vorher eine kleine Runde drehen.). Daher ist die oben beschrieben Tour wahrscheinlich zu lang - es sei denn es kommen nur so gut trainierte Teilnehmer wie Du und wir kürzen die Tour auf 45-50 km. Ich möchte nicht unbedingt im Dunkeln fahren; da ich auch kein Licht habe.
BTW: Willst Du eigentlich  noch mit dem MTB zurück nach Hause fahren ?
3. Ich fahre doch bergauf immer langsam und schiebe auch viel  
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## Delgado (13. Oktober 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Michael,
> 1. Schon korrigiert.
> 
> 2. 15.00 Uhr ist leider zu früh; geht auch 16.00 Uhr ab Schöllerhof ?; ich bin bis gegen mittag noch in Frankfurt.(Du kannst ja ggf. schon vorher eine kleine Runde drehen.). Daher ist die oben beschrieben Tour wahrscheinlich zu lang - es sei denn es kommen nur so gut trainierte Teilnehmer wie Du und wir kürzen die Tour auf 45-50 km. Ich möchte nicht unbedingt im Dunkeln fahren; da ich auch kein Licht habe.
> ...



1.   

2.1. O. k. 16:00 Uhr 

2.2. Nein

3.   

Mach' bitte einen LMB-Termin. Schätze, dass Einige aus dem Großraum SU und GM verstärktes Interesse haben (müssen   ).

Gruß Michael


----------



## Manni (13. Oktober 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> @Manni
> Bitte keine schlauen Sprüche, sondern Antwort auf meine Frage
> Grüße
> Bernd



@Bernd
Weil wenn man Eifgental und Wupperberge verbindet zuviel Forstautobahn gefahren werden muß. Das sind dann locker 20km Verbindungswege, die nicht wirklich interessant sind. Für die Schlüsselstellen wie Kottentrail, Burgtrail sowie die tiefer im Eifgental liegenden Trails bleibt dann keine Zeit. Und fang jetzt nicht mit langen Touren an      Lieber kurz und würzig als lange und fad   

@all: Falls unser Schreiner am Samstag keine Zeit/Lust hat, würde ich eine schöne Runde reinstellen, Startpunkt und Route liegen noch nicht fest. Aber da findet sich noch was.

Gruß Manni


----------



## Schreiner2 (13. Oktober 2005)

@manni
Samstag ist schon ok. wir können uns dann aber auch in odenthal treffen. 9 uhr ? ist das ok? oder ist für dich schöllerhof besser?


----------



## on any sunday (13. Oktober 2005)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> @Bernd
> Weil wenn man Eifgental und Wupperberge verbindet zuviel Forstautobahn gefahren werden muß. Das sind dann locker 20km Verbindungswege, die nicht wirklich interessant sind. Für die Schlüsselstellen wie Kottentrail, Burgtrail sowie die tiefer im Eifgental liegenden Trails bleibt dann keine Zeit. Und fang jetzt nicht mit langen Touren an      Lieber kurz und würzig als lange und fad
> 
> Gruß Manni



Widerspruch euer Ehren. Ich habe irgendwann die Runde von Herrn Holz verschlimmbessert, es werden einige Wupperbergtrails eingebaut. Das einzig etwas fade, weil weniger traillastig, der Weg von den Wupperbergen zur Diepenbachtalsperre und die Durchquerung von Opladen. Dafür kann man es da entweder locker rollen lassen oder zügig durchheizen. Die Tour würde ich dann als lang und würzig bezeichnen.   

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (13. Oktober 2005)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> @Bernd
> 1. Weil wenn man Eifgental und Wupperberge verbindet zuviel Forstautobahn gefahren werden muß. Das sind dann locker 20km Verbindungswege, die nicht wirklich interessant sind. Für die Schlüsselstellen wie Kottentrail, Burgtrail sowie die tiefer im Eifgental liegenden Trails bleibt dann keine Zeit.
> 2. Und fang jetzt nicht mit langen Touren an      Lieber kurz und würzig als lange und fad
> 
> ...


  
1. Was ist denn Deine Definition von Forstautobahn bei der von mir angegebenen Tour:
Am Wiembach lang ? Trails zur Diepentalsperre ? L-Weg ? Am Eifgenbach lang ?
2. Ich sehe schon: Du bist lange nicht mehr mit mir gefahren (und hast die alten Touren mit mir vergessen/bewußt verdrängt?  ) - ansonsten würdest Du die Touren von mir nicht als fad bezeichnen (eigentlich kenne ich auch niemanden, der dieses Adjektiv für die von mir ausgeschriebenen Touren bisher verwendet hat.)  
Grüße Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (13. Oktober 2005)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> ...Lieber kurz und würzig als lange und fad   ...


Krass korrekt!  
Das gilt auch für die Zitat-Poster, die zu faul sind, den unwichtigen Text rauszulöschen  

Wir sind doch zum Glück hier im Thread noch von überdimensionalen Signaturen, bunten Riesenlettern und Posts, die zu 95% aus Zitaten bestehen, weitgehend verschont geblieben...  

PS:
Manni, du wolltest mir doch noch den Track von der Remscheid-Runde mailen.



Gruß vom Bär mit dem Schießgewehr...


----------



## Manni (13. Oktober 2005)

Ok,
Samstag um neun am Kreisel in Odenthal. Schreibst du den Termin aus? Mal sehen wer sich Samstag Morgen aus dem Bett quält um die Besten Trails zu surfen   

@Enrgy: Ist gestern passiert.

@oas Würde mich gerne von deinen Pfadfinderkünsten überzeugen, sobald mein neues Leuchtmittel fertig ist, mein Bleiklotz spendet leider nur Licht für knappe 2 Stunden.

Gruß Manni


----------



## on any sunday (13. Oktober 2005)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> @oas Würde mich gerne von deinen Pfadfinderkünsten überzeugen, sobald mein neues Leuchtmittel fertig ist, mein Bleiklotz spendet leider nur Licht für knappe 2 Stunden.
> 
> Gruß Manni



Im Dunkeln werde ich ganz bestimmt nicht pfadfindern.


----------



## Schreiner2 (13. Oktober 2005)

eintragen, marsch marsch


----------



## Manni (13. Oktober 2005)

Schreiner2 schrieb:
			
		

> eintragen, marsch marsch



Jawohl Herr Oberfeldwebel!    

Gruß Manni


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (13. Oktober 2005)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Jawohl Herr Oberfeldwebel!
> 
> Gruß Manni


Hallo Schreiner,
legen wir die Abfahrt direkt auf 9.15 Uhr oder 9.30 Uhr (vorher ist Manni ja eh´nicht da)   - ich würde dann auch etwas später kommen.
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schreiner2 (13. Oktober 2005)

ok, dann warte ich halt im brauhaus   am kreisverkehr.


----------



## Manni (14. Oktober 2005)

Morgen FABs,
wo heutzutage ja jeder zum Biken in die Alpen fährt, haben wir mal was ganz neues ausprobiert:
Urbanstyle und Citycruisen vor Industriepanorama war das Motto beim ersten Ruhrpottcross . Dass es dann doch anders kam machte die Sache nur noch geiler   Marco-Lev, V6Bastian,Schreiner2 und meine Wenigkeit mußten letzte Woche einfach das gute Wetter nutzen und so ist eine ganz ansehnliche Tour zusammen gekommen.




Damit sich aber keiner übergangen fühlt: 
Bei Interesse machen im Frühjahr ne Neuauflage. Z.B. zum Abschluß des Winterpokals.  Dieses Jahr mußte erstmal die Technik auf Herz und Nieren getestet werden, außerdem ist die Streckenführung noch nicht optimal. Dann locken demnächst aber 160km und 3100hm durch die grüne Lunge des Ruhrgebiets   Lecker Photos gibts außerdem noch hier.

Gruß Manni


----------



## Marco_Lev (14. Oktober 2005)

klasee bericht manni, und schöne bilder. bin in gedanken die strecke wieder abgefahren, während ich deinen bericht gelesen habe. das müssen wir auf jeden fall wiederholen   
so, lege mich jetzt nach der nachtschicht in mein bettchen und träume von den ruhrpott-trails   

gruß marco


----------



## Zachi (14. Oktober 2005)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> sobald mein neues Leuchtmittel fertig ist, mein Bleiklotz spendet leider nur Licht für knappe 2 Stunden.
> 
> Gruß Manni


@Manni, hast du die Akkus schon bestellt?
Wie schließt du die denn an?   Die haben ja nur so Konntaktbleche, wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe. Oder gibt es da Anschlußplatten für?

Zachi


----------



## Marco_Lev (14. Oktober 2005)

zachi, die kabel mußt du anlöten, an die kontaktflächen des akkus.
angeschlossen werden sie an einen dreifach kippschalter. einmal parallel, einmal in reihe.


----------



## Zachi (14. Oktober 2005)

Marco_Lev schrieb:
			
		

> zachi, die kabel mußt du anlöten, an die kontaktflächen des akkus.
> angeschlossen werden sie an einen dreifach kippschalter. einmal parallel, einmal in reihe.



Und das Ladegerät verbindet man dann einfach mit dem Kabel was zur Lampe geht?
Kommt denn da noch ne Sicherung rein? Der Bastian sagte noch irgendwas von einer Orginalplatine???

Zachi


----------



## indo_koeln (14. Oktober 2005)

@manni
klasse bilder! Hast beim Fahren fotografiert?


----------



## Marco_Lev (14. Oktober 2005)

Zachi schrieb:
			
		

> Und das Ladegerät verbindet man dann einfach mit dem Kabel was zur Lampe geht?
> Kommt denn da noch ne Sicherung rein? Der Bastian sagte noch irgendwas von einer Orginalplatine???
> 
> Zachi



also der sebastian hat wohl krokodilklemmen ans ladegerät geklemmt. und von da aus zum akku (mit chinchstecker, glaub ich), dann die akkus in reihe schalten.
aber kann er dir wohl besser selber erklären wie er das gemacht hat, hab ihn eben noch im forum gesehen, den alten spitzel.


----------



## Marco_Lev (14. Oktober 2005)

die akkus haben jeweils eine platine verbaut. schützen vor tiefendladung, überladung und kurzschluß.
bei nem kurzschluß muß der akku nur mal kurz ans ladegerät gehängt werden, zum resetten der schutzschaltung.


----------



## v6bastian (14. Oktober 2005)

@Manni

Ein super Bericht über unser geiles und anstrengendes Wochenende. Top! Du solltest Geschichtenschreiber werden.   


@ alle Li-Ion Akkubauer

An die Originalakkus kommen Leiterplatinen die mit Schrumpfschlauch am Akku festgemacht werden. Gottes Willen nicht die Kabel am Akku festlöten, dadurch kann er "hops" gehen   
An diesen Platinen sind zwei Erhöhungen angelötet die genau im Abstand der Akkukontakte liegen, so das der Kontakt zwischen Akku und Leiterplatine gegeben ist. Auf der anderen Seite der Paltine sind dann die Leitungen angebraten.  

Und der eben benannte Schalter ist ein Doppelwippschalter mit dem Stellungen I-0-I. Gibts es eigentlich nur bei Radio Winzen in Opladen... Habe lange gesucht und ihn nur da gefunden.

Gruß Bastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michael13 (14. Oktober 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

am Sonntag  um 10.00 Uhr fahren wir wieder eine MTB Runde ab Bahnhof Opladen!!   
Das Wetter soll ja noch schön bleiben, also nutzt eine der letzte Möglichkeiten bei herrlichem Herbstwetter durch die Wälder zu biken!! 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Redking (14. Oktober 2005)

Danke Bernd,
war eine sehr schöne mir größtenteils unbekannte Tour!  
Das Wetter war super und ich bin gerade so mitgekommen!  

Vielleicht schreibt Bernd ja noch einen schönen Bericht,
 wenn er vom Basketballspiel weider daheim in Holz ist!  


Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Delgado (14. Oktober 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Danke Bernd,
> war eine sehr schöne mir größtenteils unbekannte Tour!
> Das Wetter war super und ich bin gerade so mitgekommen!
> 
> ...



dito

.. außerdem war heute der beste uphill-race-Abgang aller Zeiten zu beobachten.

Namen werden wie immer nicht veröffentlicht.


----------



## volker k (14. Oktober 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> dito
> 
> .. außerdem war heute der beste uphill-race-Abgang aller Zeiten zu beobachten.
> 
> Namen werden wie immer nicht veröffentlicht.




       Und ich war nicht dabei!!!


----------



## Enrgy (14. Oktober 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> dito
> 
> .. außerdem war heute der beste uphill-race-Abgang aller Zeiten zu beobachten.
> 
> Namen werden wie immer nicht veröffentlicht.


Mund wässrig machen ohne Auflösung ist gemein!!
Aber soviele kommen ja nicht dafür in Frage...


----------



## Redking (14. Oktober 2005)

Aber wieder aufgestiegen nachdem der 220 Puls gesunken war!  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Delgado (14. Oktober 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Mund wässrig machen ohne Auflösung ist gemein!!
> Aber soviele kommen ja nicht dafür in Frage...




.. seitliche Fallsucht, voll eigeklickt, mit doppeltem Überschlag, Schraube und mit'm Unterkiefer die Fichtenschonung durchgepflügt dabei immer noch eingeklickt .....

Bernd war's nicht. Der schob schon.


----------



## Delgado (14. Oktober 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Und ich war nicht dabei!!!



Fahr' doch wieder Touren


----------



## volker k (14. Oktober 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Fahr' doch wieder Touren




Nene , wenn dann nur noch Uphills. ( Neben Treppen , Drops und all den schönen sachen   )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (14. Oktober 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> .. seitliche Fallsucht, voll eigeklickt, mit doppeltem Überschlag, Schraube und mit'm Unterkiefer die Fichtenschonung durchgepflügt dabei immer noch eingeklickt .....
> 
> Bernd war's nicht. Der schob schon.



Mist, hab ich gar nicht gesehen!  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (14. Oktober 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Mist, hab ich gar nicht gesehen!
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus


----------



## timhau (15. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Bernd un Co.,

danke für die schöne Tour. Die Abfahrten waren genial. Die Anstiege waren leider schnell zuviel für mich. Ihr habt ja immer schön gewartet. Wenn's für Euch nicht zu nervig ist öfter mal zu warten, fahre ich gern mal wieder mit.

Gruß 
timhau (Felix)


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (15. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,
hier der Tourbericht vom 14.10.
Am Start am Schöllerhof fand sich eine illustre Runde eine:
Delgado/Michael, Rico, Redking/Klaus, und Felix (TimHau) plus Tourguide.
Vorab schon einmal die Entschuldigung (und Gratulation) an Felix: Ich glaube, Du hasst heute eine der schwersten Touren im Bergischen Land mit extrem konditionsstarken Mtb´ern mitgemacht und Dich dafür sehr gut geschlagen.   

Ich selber fand die Tour und die Mitfahrer extrem gut - es hat sich sowohl up-als auch downhill der richtige "flow" eingestellt.   Wenn man z.B. den Linnefe-Trail am Anschlag abwärts fährt und dann noch von einem anderen Mtb´er überholt wird, ist das schon ziemlich irre.
Ich selber fahre die Tour öfters alleine - allerdings hat es mir noch nie soviel Spaß gemacht wie heute - es wirkt immer noch nach.
Ach ja, wo sind wir langgefahren (ich hoffe ich langweile niemanden durch die fade Beschreibung im langweiligen Bergischen Land):
Vom Schöllerhof ging es sofort uphill auf die Rampe (ca. 35 %) hinter der Dhünnbrücke. Oben von Hüttchen wieder runter zur Dhünn, um dann sofort hoch zur Dhünntalsperre zu fahren. Von dort wieder runter bei Haussels zur Linnefe und wieder hoch nach Lüdorf. Jetzt downhill zur Markusmühle und am Eifgen ein Stück aufwärts. Nach dem dann anstehenden Uphill konnte ich allen Teilnehmern eine bis dato unbekante Schleife zeigen, bevor uns Michael den Downhill zur Rausmühle zeigte. Von dort gings wieder bergauf nach Dabringhausen und runter zur Linnefe. Den Linnefe-Trail gings runter und über Hüttchen, Altenberg und Holz zurück zum Schöllerhof. Zwischenzeitlich verabschiedeten sich ein Teilnehmer nach dem anderen (auch der Tourguide).
Insgesamt kamen in 2h 15 min Fahrzeit (plus 15 min Pause) 835 Hm bei 30 km zusammen - Rico hat die Tour mit den entsprechenden Daten aufgezeichnet.
Mein Dank gilt noch einmal allen Teilnehmern und ich würde mich über eine Wiederholung sehr freuen.
Stürze und Verletzungen kamen nicht vor, was eigentlich das wichtigste bei einer Tour ist! 
Fazit: Das war Mountainbiking!
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## RICO (15. Oktober 2005)

Ja, dem kann ich mich nur anschließen. Kein rumgezuppel und das Rad mal richtig laufen lassen. Super Flow. Außerdem hatten wir endlich mal eine so gute Himmelskonstellation, dass das GPS einen brauchbaren Track aufgezeichnet hat, was bei solch schnellen Touren eher selten ist.
Hier das Profil:


----------



## Knallar (15. Oktober 2005)

Nächstes mal komme ich mit. War gestern über 3 Stunden an der Diepenthalsperre (Minigolfhügel) ; ) und hab wie ein bekloppter mal ne vernünftige Abfahrt gesucht, aber irgendwie nur Sackgassen bzw. Asphalt Wege gefunden.

Da muss mir doch mal jemand nen vernünftigen Trail in meiner Gegend zeigen. (Bin aus Oplingen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knallar (15. Oktober 2005)

Michael13 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> am Sonntag  um 10.00 Uhr fahren wir wieder eine MTB Runde ab Bahnhof Opladen!!
> Das Wetter soll ja noch schön bleiben, also nutzt eine der letzte Möglichkeiten bei herrlichem Herbstwetter durch die Wälder zu biken!!
> ...



Shit. Zu früh!


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (15. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Schreiner 2,
sehr schöne Tour heute. Und es ging ja richtig pünktlich los (jedenfalls wenn man weiß, das Manni mitgefahren ist  ).
Ich hoffe, daß es nicht allzu schlimm war, daß ich einen kleinen Teil   der Tour ge-co-guided habe; so haben wir fast dieselbe Tour wie gestern gemacht - Ich finde diese Tour aber so gut, daß ich sie jederzeit wieder fahren würde.
Ach ja, Manni, bitte vielmals um Entschuldigung für die 80 % Asphaltanteil und die übrigen 19 % WAB   . 
Ich gehe davon aus, daß Manni/Schreiner2 Daten, Bilder und Tourbericht noch reinstellen werden.
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (15. Oktober 2005)

Knallar schrieb:
			
		

> Nächstes mal komme ich mit. War gestern über 3 Stunden an der Diepenthalsperre (Minigolfhügel) ; ) und hab wie ein bekloppter mal ne vernünftige Abfahrt gesucht, aber irgendwie nur Sackgassen bzw. Asphalt Wege gefunden.
> 
> Da muss mir doch mal jemand nen vernünftigen Trail in meiner Gegend zeigen. (Bin aus Oplingen)


Hallo Knallar,
an der Diepentalsperre gibt es aber sehr schöne Trails - alle ohne Sackgassen und Asphalt.
Z.B. Den Minigolfhügel hoch und dann immer dem L(Lukas)-Weg lang: man kommt dann bis zur Wupper.
Oder durchs Luisental.
Außerdem einen Wanderweg hoch zur Lambertsmühle und Blecher.
Ein Tip: wenn Du Dich nicht auskennst, zunächst einfach den Wanderwegen folgen, die führen in der Regel immer irgendwo hin.
Allerdings würde ich mich freuen, wenn Du auch mal bei einer von unseren Touren mitfahren würdest - dann lernt man am besten die Gegend kennen.
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## Hammelhetzer (15. Oktober 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Du hasst heute eine der schwersten Touren im Bergischen Land mit extrem konditionsstarken Mtb´ern mitgemacht


Jan, ich liebe dich!!!!!!!!! Lance, ich möchte ein Kind von dir!!!!!!!!! Jeder halbwegs mittelmäßige 22-Jährige C-Klasse-Fahrer macht dich fertig. Wache auf, alter Mann. Setze dir vernünftige Maßstäbe. Sorry, wird aber langsam unerträglich. 

Ciao
Hammelverehrer


----------



## Manni (15. Oktober 2005)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Jeder halbwegs mittelmäßige 22-Jährige C-Klasse-Fahrer macht dich fertig.


Naja Benz gegen Biker    Ich würde aber nen cheyenne nehmen   oder gleich nen Hummer   



			
				Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Wache auf, alter Mann. Setze dir vernünftige Maßstäbe.


Laß uns hier unseren Spaß und lies halt drüber weg, falls es deine Rennfahrerehre verletzt, dass hier keiner nach dir kräht  
Wir sind hier alle nur zum Spaß und keiner hat Bock drauf, von irgendwem blöd angelabert zu werden.   
Was solche Leute wie du anrichten, kannste dir übrigens im Lieserpfad-Threat  ansehen. 



			
				Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry, wird aber langsam unerträglich.


Hat dich doch keiner gezwungen hier rein zu schauen.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (15. Oktober 2005)

@Manni
Biste auch einer der besten Mountainbiker aller Zeiten?? Was soll das Rennradfahrergerede?? Leute, die auch bergauf flott fahren können, oder wa meisnte damit????

Manni, wir kennen uns doch. Es gibt auch Threads (mit D am Ende nicht mit T), da gibt's wirklich stahlharte gute Jungs. Bin aber sicher, dass es ausser mir auch noch andere Gegenstimmen gibt. Z.B. von der Fraktion, die nun wirklich zu den besten Downhillern/Freeridern aller Zeiten zählen (die, mit der komischen Gabel  ).

Gruß
Hammelzähler


----------



## Marco_Lev (15. Oktober 2005)

sag mal hammelhetzer,

hast du deinen nickname hier im forum nicht schon einmal gewechselt weil du dich hier ziemlich unbeliebt gemacht hast?
da krisch ich plaque, man!
falls eine verwechslung vorliegt habe ich natürlich nichts gesagt.

gruß marco


----------



## Hammelhetzer (15. Oktober 2005)

Marco_Lev schrieb:
			
		

> sag mal hammelhetzer,
> 
> hast du deinen nickname hier im forum nicht schon einmal gewechselt weil du dich hier ziemlich unbeliebt gemacht hast?
> da krisch ich plaque, man!
> ...


Biste auch einer der besten Mountainbiker aller Zeiten?????? Gegen Plaque hilft Zähne putzen oder auch trainieren. Schnell, schnell, der Manni hat gerufen, da muß der Marco_Lev  gleich helfen....

Lest euch doch bitte nochmal den Initial-Thread durch.

Gruß
Hamelquetscher


----------



## Manni (15. Oktober 2005)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> @Manni
> Biste auch einer der besten Mountainbiker aller Zeiten?? Was soll das Rennradfahrergerede?? Leute, die auch bergauf flott fahren können, oder wa meisnte damit????
> 
> Manni, wir kennen uns doch. Es gibt auch Threads (mit D am Ende nicht mit T), da gibt's wirklich stahlharte gute Jungs. Bin aber sicher, dass es ausser mir auch noch andere Gegenstimmen gibt. Z.B. von der Fraktion, die nun wirklich zu den besten Downhillern/Freeridern aller Zeiten zählen (die, mit der komischen Gabel  ).
> ...



Da steht nix von Rennrad, lies nochmal genau nach. Ich will hier ja keinen Krieg auslösen   
Und nun lass doch endlich mal das besser, schneller weiter. Wir wollen hier einfach nur Biken  
Gruß Manni


----------



## Manni (16. Oktober 2005)

So,
nachdem Bernd ja am Mittwoch schon die härteste Tour im Bergischen gefahren ist, stand heute nur die Zweithärteste auf dem Programm.
Von Odenthal starteten wir, Schreiner2, kolt siewerts, Bernd aus Holz und Manni heute unsere 3Täler-Tour.
Da man sich nicht auf einen Guide einigen konnte, übernahmen Bernd und Norbert gemeinsam die Initiative. Zuerst ging es kreuz und quer durchs Scherfbachtal und dann weiter über Blecher und Hüttchen zur Dhünntalsperre und hinunter ins Lineffetal. Hier wollte ich mich an einer Kreuzung heimlich absetzten, wurde dann aber doch wieder von der Meute gestellt.  Das Lineffetal fuhren wir ein Stück hinauf, bevor wir über Bremen zur Markusmühle ins Eifgental querten. 











Hier wurde ein kleiner Abstecher nach Hilgen gemacht, wobei es wieder ein paar neue Trailabschnitte gab.    Wir blieben unserem Motto treu: Bergan Trail, bergab Asphalt  An der Rausmühle stiegen wir nach Dabringhausen auf. Mittlerweile wurde es recht warm und ich kippte mir schnell eine Cola rein. Keine gute Idee das Wasser im Auto zu vergessen. Final stand nun die lange Lineffeabfahrt vor uns, hier landete unser Trailterrorist Schreiner2 im Fahrwerk seiner Mitfahrer. Ging dann aber doch nochmal gut. Vom Schöllerhof aus geleiteten wir Bernd hinauf nach Holz und fuhren dann selbst zurück nach Odenthal.
Stats: 950hm, 41km, 15km/h 

@Bernd: Du hast 1% Schieben vergessen, dann stimmt die Rechnung 

Gruß Manni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bernd aus Holz (16. Oktober 2005)

@Marco/Manni/all
Hallo,
da haben wir mit Hammelhetzer ja zumindest einen Bruder im Geiste von unserem Freund j..... (oder nur einen anderen Nickname?).
@hammelhetzer
Doch noch einen abschließenden Kommentar zu dem, was Du hier von Dir gibst:
Ich glaube, daß Du der einzige Teilnehmer hier im Forum bist, der die Kommentare/Daten/Informationen der hier versammelten mehr oder weniger ambitionierten Freizeitradler (das sind wir nämlich alle) mit Halbprofis oder Profis vergleichen würde. Deshalb sind wir ja auch hier und fahren keine Rennen!
Aber das ist eigentlich schon zuviel der Worte: 
Hammelhetzer ab zurück in den Liserpfad-Thread und dort die Tour weiter planen.
Grüße
Bernd
P.S: Hinweise auf Rechtschreibfehler anderer Teilnehmer kommen auch immer gut an und passen zu den Charaktereigenschaften


----------



## Knallar (16. Oktober 2005)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Wir blieben unserem Motto treu: Bergan Trail, bergab Asphalt



Hää? Muss ich das verstehen oder ist das nen Ironie Smilie? ; D


----------



## Knallar (16. Oktober 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Knallar,
> an der Diepentalsperre gibt es aber sehr schöne Trails - alle ohne Sackgassen und Asphalt.
> Z.B. Den Minigolfhügel hoch und dann immer dem L(Lukas)-Weg lang: man kommt dann bis zur Wupper.
> Oder durchs Luisental.
> ...



Ja, der Schweinehügel am Minigolfplatz. ; )
Bin ich eben noch gefahren.

Muss mal da oben mehr meine Augen aufmachen oder mir mal ne Wanderkarte besorgen oder am besten mal mitfahren... ; )

Hmmm, wenn sich die Möglichkeit ergibt, fahre ich auf jeden Fall mal mit. Nur mit Morgens zehn Uhr hab ich so meine Schwierigkeiten... ; )


----------



## Zachi (16. Oktober 2005)

Knallar schrieb:
			
		

> Nächstes mal komme ich mit. War gestern über 3 Stunden an der Diepenthalsperre (Minigolfhügel) ; ) und hab wie ein bekloppter mal ne vernünftige Abfahrt gesucht, aber irgendwie nur Sackgassen bzw. Asphalt Wege gefunden.
> 
> Da muss mir doch mal jemand nen vernünftigen Trail in meiner Gegend zeigen. (Bin aus Oplingen)



@Knallar
Wo ist denn Oplingen   
Und was ist mit dem Minigolfhügel gemeint, kann man etwa mit Bike alle Löcher abfahren?
Von wo nach wo willst du denn dort abfahren?

Zachi


----------



## Knallar (16. Oktober 2005)

Zachi schrieb:
			
		

> @Knallar
> Wo ist denn Oplingen
> Und was ist mit dem Minigolfhügel gemeint, kann man etwa mit Bike alle Löcher abfahren?
> Von wo nach wo willst du denn dort abfahren?
> ...



Oplingen = Opladen

Und der Minigolfhügel ist der Hügel am Minigolfplatz von der Diepenthalsperre.


----------



## Enrgy (16. Oktober 2005)

Knallar schrieb:
			
		

> Oplingen = Opladen


...oder doch Leichladen?  

PS: endlich mal noch jemand, der Frühtouren haßt....


----------



## Knallar (16. Oktober 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> ...oder doch Leichladen?
> 
> PS: endlich mal noch jemand, der Frühtouren haßt....



Vor allen Dingen, wenn ich Samstags bis 4Uhr unterwegs bin...


----------



## Zachi (16. Oktober 2005)

Knallar schrieb:
			
		

> Oplingen = Opladen
> 
> Und der Minigolfhügel ist der Hügel am Minigolfplatz von der Diepenthalsperre.



Ist da nicht eh alles zugebaut mit irgendwelchen Gartenlauben? Aber warum willst du unbedingt da runter, gibt doch andere Möglichkeiten ins Diepental zu kommen?

Zachi


----------



## Delgado (17. Oktober 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> hier der Tourbericht vom 14.10.
> Am Start am Schöllerhof fand sich eine illustre Runde eine:
> Delgado/Michael, Rico, Redking/Klaus, und Felix (TimHau) plus Tourguide.
> ...



Bitte um Wiederholung am 21. oder/und 22.10.2005    
Bis dahin bin ich auch extrem konditionsstark    (scheizz Panzer)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (17. Oktober 2005)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Jan, ich liebe dich!!!!!!!!! Lance, ich möchte ein Kind von dir!!!!!!!!! Jeder halbwegs mittelmäßige 22-Jährige C-Klasse-Fahrer macht dich fertig. Wache auf, alter Mann. Setze dir vernünftige Maßstäbe. Sorry, wird aber langsam unerträglich.
> 
> Ciao
> Hammelverehrer



Ähmm, Dieda, haben wir ein Bier zu wenig oder zuviel gehabt? Leute in unserem Alter sollten doch über den Dingen stehen.  

Ich habe das hier



			
				Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Vorab schon einmal die Entschuldigung (und Gratulation) an Felix: Ich glaube, Du hasst heute eine der schwersten Touren im Bergischen Land mit extrem konditionsstarken Mtb´ern mitgemacht und Dich dafür sehr gut geschlagen.
> 
> Grüße
> Bernd



auf mich wirken lassen, dann herzlich gelacht und mir meinen Teil gedacht. Irgendwie scheinen hier hölzerne, aber auch tierjagende, älteren Herrschaften manchmal an leichter Selbstüberschätzung in Bezug auf sich selber und der Streckenwahl zu leiden. Isch mach euch alle fertig


----------



## Delgado (17. Oktober 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe das hier ... auf mich wirken lassen, dann herzlich gelacht und mir meinen Teil gedacht.



Klasse, so hast sogar Du etwas von unserer Tour gehabt


----------



## Enrgy (17. Oktober 2005)

Ach was, bei BaH und HaHe ist einfach die Smiley-Funktion defekt. Die konnten also garkeine Ironie kundtun, die ja wirklich in beiden Ausgansposts für jeden offensichtlich ist...    <= Ironie!!

Komisch immer diese Fernduelle. Macht es doch wie richtige Männer: Treffen im nebligen Morgengrauen, dann wird solange bergauf gefahren und bergab geschoben, bis einer umfällt.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (17. Oktober 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> dann wird solange bergauf gefahren und bergab geschoben, bis einer umfällt.


@volker
Wo gibt's hier 'ne 50km Auffahrt??   Das Bergabschieben habe ich schon im September geschafft, als meine Luftpumpe beim Schlauchwechsel den Geist aufgab - oben auf'm Steinerberg, Auto stand in Dernau  .

@oas
Da ich keine gravierenden Buchstabenverwechslungen oder -deplazierungen in meinen Ausführungen feststellen kann, war's eindeutig ein Biermangel   . Soll nicht wieder vorkommen.

Abbitte leistend
Holzbock


----------



## dischi07 (17. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Leute,

da Manni noch nichts reingestellt hat, werde ich mal den Anfang machen...

Durch einen freudigen Zufall bin ich auf die Seite http://www.sportsinteam.de/ gestoßen (worden) - (hier noch einmal ein "Dankeschön" an Jörg vom Team "7Hills"), auf der eine "geführte", Indian-Summer-Tour angeboten wurde.
Am Startpunkt musste ich dann mit Freude feststellen, dass "Manni" und "Marco_Lev" auch am Start waren.
Manni hat sich für die "Profi-Strecke" entschieden - Marco und ich, für die mittlere Strecke. Diese unterschieden sich aber nur in sofern, dass das Durchschnittstempo bei der Gruppe von Manni "über" 15KmH liegen sollte - was aber, glaube ich, nicht so war, da ich die Gruppe immer nur gesehen habe, wenn sie standen oder am schieben waren!  
Die Tour erstreckte sich über ca. 55km bei ca. 1100hm - alles in allem war es eine sehr lockere Runde mit einem absolutem Trail-Feuerwerk!
Der verrückte Marco war natürlich immer in der ersten Reihe und hatte schon teilweise Schaum vorm Mund, da er es kaum erwarten konnte den Berg wieder runter zukommen - allerdings musste man beim Uphill dafür um so länger auf ihn warten... - sorry Marco!   
Wie schon gesagt, war es eine Super Veranstaltung. Nicht nur wegen der Top Strecke sondern vor allem auch wegen der sehr netten Leute die sich dort durch Zufall gefunden hatten.  
@Marco_Lev: ich hoffe du hast die Tourdaten auf deinem Garmin - wäre super, wenn wir die Tour evtl. dieses Jahr noch einmal fahren würden!?

Grüße
Dirk


----------



## Manni (17. Oktober 2005)

Was soll ich reinschreiben? Bin doch nicht der Guide gewesen. Die Photos stell ich noch in den Sit_Thread   
Aber mir kam der Trailanteil nun nicht so besonders hoch vor, außer natürlich die Zusatzschleife von Rico.   Sind dann am Ende etwa 1300hm gewesen, auf ca. 65km (Mein Tacho hat zwischendurch ausgesetzt).
Und dischi, der Schnitt lag über 15km/h. Wenn man schnell fährt kann man sich die Pausen eben leisten   
Ich werde heute mal Marcos Aufzeichnung mit unserer vergleichen. Wenn es da große Unterschiede gibt fahr ich die am Wochenende nochmal, wollte sowieso noch ne Runde ab Herkenrath erkunden. Wird dann aber wohl Sackgassen fahren   Try and error oder wie heißt das   

Gruß Manni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dischi07 (17. Oktober 2005)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Was soll ich reinschreiben? Bin doch nicht der Guide gewesen.



Jau... da haste wohl recht!
Bei unserer Tour war der Trailanteil doch sehr hoch - aber schau dir die Daten von Marco an! Wenn du/ihr am Wochenende die Tour noch einmal fahrt - bitte um Meldung!
Ach ja, bzgl. des schnell fahrens und den Pausen... - ich hatte auch sehr viele und lange Pausen...   

Grüße
Dirk


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (17. Oktober 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Ach was, bei BaH und HaHe ist einfach die Smiley-Funktion defekt. Die konnten also garkeine Ironie kundtun, die ja wirklich in beiden Ausgansposts für jeden offensichtlich ist...    <= Ironie!!
> 
> Komisch immer diese Fernduelle. Macht es doch wie richtige Männer: Treffen im nebligen Morgengrauen, dann wird solange bergauf gefahren und bergab geschoben, bis einer umfällt.


----------



## Knallar (17. Oktober 2005)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Try and error oder wie heißt das



Trial and Error...


----------



## Manni (17. Oktober 2005)

Knallar schrieb:
			
		

> Trial and Error...



Man könnte meinen, du wärst schonmal mit mir Unterwegs gewesen


----------



## Knallar (17. Oktober 2005)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Man könnte meinen, du wärst schonmal mit mir Unterwegs gewesen



Niemals!


----------



## Marco_Lev (18. Oktober 2005)

@dischi: geht schon in ordnung, deine beschreibung der tour kann ich so bestätigen. aber natürlich bin ich uphill nur so langsam gefahren, da wir ja auch frauen in der gruppe hatten, und die sieht man sich natürlich am besten von hinten an   
habe manni den track geschickt. falls die tour am sonntag wiederholt werden sollte, bin ich mit dabei. falls wir dazu die wege abseits des tracks noch etwas erkunden, hätte ich auch nichts dagegen.
also was ist? sollen wir den termin dingfest machen? da würde ich mich aber sehr freuen.

gruß marco


----------



## Stefan_SIT (18. Oktober 2005)

Danke für die Blumen! Ich hatte schon geglaubt, zu halluzinieren ...   
Wenn ihr die Tour nachfahrt, könnte es Probleme geben, da sich die Strecke recht oft berührt oder sogar überschneidet. Ich bin nicht das GPS-Genie, glaube aber, dass ihr da mal bei Rico nachfragen solltet, denn sein Problem waren wohl genau diese Berührungen und Überschneidungen.
Wenn sie euch wirklich so gut gefallen hat und ihr sie allein nicht finden solltet, biete ich sie für einen überschaubaren Personenkreis (max. 10 people) gerne nochmal an. Wird aber November werden ...

Bis dahin
Ride On!
Stefan

P.S.: Ich habe gestern die Rohfassung vom Film gesehen (58 Minuten). Wir schneiden ihn in den kommenden Tagen.


----------



## Manni (18. Oktober 2005)

Morgen,
das klappt schon mit dem Nachfahren, Marco und dischi07 werden sich ja noch an die eine oder andere Ecke erinnern können.
Außerdem möchte ich sowieso eine etwas abgewandelte Runde fahren. Ab Herkenrath gibt es einen geilen Wiesen-Singletrail bis zum Jucker Berg   
Der Muss auch noch mit. Dann mal sehen, über die A4 und zur Sülze. Dann irgendwie den Bogen zum Lüderich. Alles andere klicke ich mir aus den vorhandenenTracks zusammen   

Wenn man weiß wo die Kreuzung liegt, braucht man nur kurz die Anweisungen des Geko mißachten, das Navi springt dann bald automatisch wieder auf den richtigen Track. Bin aber auch schonmal drauf reingefallen   

Ich schaue mir dann Donnerstag schonmal die eine oder andere Stelle an. Die Tour schreibe ich dann im LMB aus, sobald der Flow stimmt   

Gruß Manni


----------



## Stefan_SIT (18. Oktober 2005)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> ... Ab Herkenrath gibt es einen geilen Wiesen-Singletrail bis zum Jucker Berg  ...


Meinst du den Weg, der von der Hauptstraße aus Moitzfeld kommend rechts weg geht und oberhalb von Volbach auf eine Straße führt? Weg 9 oder x11 oder so?
Wenn nicht, dann könntest du ja mal kurz deinen Trail beschreiben (Einstieg, Ziel). Danke

Stefan


----------



## dischi07 (18. Oktober 2005)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für die Blumen! Ich hatte schon geglaubt, zu halluzinieren ...  ...Wenn sie euch wirklich so gut gefallen hat und ihr sie allein nicht finden solltet, biete ich sie für einen überschaubaren Personenkreis (max. 10 people) gerne nochmal an. Wird aber November werden ...
> 
> Bis dahin
> Ride On!
> ...



Hallo Stefan,

noch einmal ein dickes Kompliment für diese Tour - hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht!  

Grüße
Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dischi07 (18. Oktober 2005)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> ...Und dischi, der Schnitt lag über 15km/h. Wenn man schnell fährt kann man sich die Pausen eben leisten...   Gruß Manni



Hallo Manni,

...    ... du Schuft... - ich habe gerade die Bilder von der STI-Tour in deinem Fotoalbum gefunden und dort auch das Streckenprofil gesehen! Ja, ja, ja,... der Schnitt lag ja wirklich über 15km/h... - um genau 0,32km/h...  ... Du bist mein Gott...   
Da haste mich ja erst einmal schwer beeindruckt stehen lassen... - aber so klärt sich alles wieder auf...  

Grüße
Dirk


----------



## Manni (18. Oktober 2005)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> Meinst du den Weg, der von der Hauptstraße aus Moitzfeld kommend rechts weg geht und oberhalb von Volbach auf eine Straße führt? Weg 9 oder x11 oder so?
> Wenn nicht, dann könntest du ja mal kurz deinen Trail beschreiben (Einstieg, Ziel). Danke
> 
> Stefan



Ja ich glaube das ist der Weg. Bin nun aber schon 1 Jahr lang nicht mehr dort gefahren. Auf der Straße bei Volbach geht es dann ein paar Meter hinter einem einzeln stehenden Haus links einen Trail bergan (Reitweg?), bis man bei Wolfssiefen wieder auf eure Runde kommt. Dann über den Jucker Berg und runter nach Juck. Dort den Trail hinauf, aber nicht zum Umkehrpunkt, an dem wir auf euch getroffen sind, sondern unten am Zaun entlang weiter. Über den kleinen Bach und dann im Wald einen Trail wieder hinunter zur Kühlheimer Mühle und nach Immekeppel.

Ich hoffe du kannst damit etwas anfangen. Ansonsten kann ich dir auch den Track schicken, sobald ich die Tour gefahren bin.

@dischi07: Bei 1400hm ist das doch ganz ok, finde ich   

Gruß Manni


----------



## dischi07 (18. Oktober 2005)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> @dischi07: Bei 1400hm ist das doch ganz ok, finde ich   Gruß Manni



ja absolut!   

Wie schaut es denn am Wochende aus - fahren wir die Runde noch einmal? 
Laut www.wetter.com soll es ja ab Freitag regnen - na ja, mal schauen.

Grüße
Dirk


----------



## Stefan_SIT (19. Oktober 2005)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> ... Auf der Straße bei Volbach geht es dann ein paar Meter hinter einem einzeln stehenden Haus links einen Trail bergan (Reitweg?), bis man bei Wolfssiefen wieder auf eure Runde kommt. Dann über den *Jucker Berg * und runter nach Juck. Dort den Trail hinauf, aber nicht zum Umkehrpunkt, an dem wir auf euch getroffen sind, sondern unten am Zaun entlang weiter. Über den kleinen Bach und dann im Wald einen Trail wieder hinunter zur Kühlheimer Mühle und nach Immekeppel.  ...
> Gruß Manni


Guten Morgen Manni,
bis *über den Jucker Berg  * ist alles klar (wir meinen den gleichen Weg), dann bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob wir gedanklich am gleichen Punkt sind. Ich schaue heute nachmittag dort mal nach em Rechten - will da eh ein paar Alternativen checken. Aber vielen Dank schon mal.



			
				dischi07 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Stefan,
> noch einmal ein dickes Kompliment für diese Tour - hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht!
> Grüße
> Dirk



Danke für das Kompliment! Ich hatte auch eine Menge Spaß. Und übrigens - wenn wir schon mal bei den so wichtigen Zahlen sind: "meine" Gruppe hatte ein Durchschnittstempo von 14,87 km/h.    Auch nicht schlecht, oder? Allerdings haben wir "nur" 1.100 Höhenmeter gemacht. 

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## mikkael (19. Oktober 2005)

Bin wieder da! 

Wie schaut's aus mit "Team Feierabendbiker" beim Winterpokal 2006? Wer will (zusammen mit wem, in welcher Mannschaft usw) mitmachen? Das ganze soll ja wieder ab dem 7.11. beginnen.

Ich möchte an den Trainingsumfang anknüpfen, was ich letztes Jahr geschafft habe. Das scheint zZ allerdings unmöglich zu sein, da ich in den kommenden Monaten diesmal eher beruflich ans Limit gehen muss und dadurch wahrscheinlich wenig Zeit fürs Spielen haben werde. Bekanntlich stirbt die Hoffnung zuletzt, aber Illusionen mache ich mir nicht. Mitmachen ist das Ziel.

Hardy sagte mir zuletzt er wär wieder dabei, Volker und Zippi laut Volker eher nicht (oder zumindest in der gegebenen Form (Rolle=Biken usw) eher nicht). Mit Manni habe ich noch gar nicht gesprochen.

VG Mikkael


----------



## Manni (20. Oktober 2005)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Mit Manni habe ich noch gar nicht gesprochen.
> 
> VG Mikkael



Hallo mikkael,
ich werde dieses Jahr auch nicht dabei sein, jedenfalls nicht im Feierabendbiker Team. 
Finde es lustiger, wenn die Teamfahrer auch zusammen unterwegs sind. 
Daher habe ich Biker aus der näheren Umgebung von Leverkusen verpfichtet.
Soll dieses Jahr auch eher Just for Fun sein. Bei Dauerregen kriegt ihr mich jedenfalls nicht vor die Tür   

Bisher haben Marco_Lev, V6Bastian und schreiner2 Interesse bekundet.    Ein Platz ist also noch frei..... 
Wer meint auf 20 Stunden pro Woche zu kommen, darf sich bei mir per PM bewerben   

Sonntag gibts übrigens die erste echte Herbsttour:
Königsforst auf den Spuren von Stefan-SIT, bei Regen und ungemütlichen Temperaturen stehen 1100hm und ca 60km auf dem Plan.

Gruß Manni


----------



## andy_b (20. Oktober 2005)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Sonntag gibts übrigens die erste echte Herbsttour:
> Königsforst auf den Spuren von Stefan-SIT, bei Regen und ungemütlichen Temperaturen stehen 1100hm und ca 60km auf dem Plan.


Hätte Interesse wenn die Anfangszeit noch Raum für andere Tagesaktivitäten läßt. Wäre also gerne so gegen 13.00 wieder zu Hause.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Manni (20. Oktober 2005)

andy_b schrieb:
			
		

> Hätte Interesse wenn die Anfangszeit noch Raum für andere Tagesaktivitäten läßt. Wäre also gerne so gegen 13.00 wieder zu Hause.
> 
> Gruß Andreas



Hallo Andy,
13:00 Uhr werden wir wohl nicht schaffen. Startzeit wird zehn Uhr sein, vorher ist es zu dunkel, gerade wenn es bewölkt ist (Außerdem bin ich ja immer recht spät dran).
Dann wird der Schnitt bei 15km/h liegen, das heißt wenn alles glatt geht brauchen wir schon bis 14:00 Uhr. Dann eventuell noch ein paar kleine Pausen oder Pannen. Ich rechne da eher mit 15Uhr.

Gruß Manni


----------



## RICO (20. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Manni,
Sonntag fahr ich vielleicht auch mit, gibt es einen LMB Termin?

Zum letzten Sonntag hab ich das Overlay in meinem Album, Wir waren eigentlich immer auf dem Track den ich mit Stefan in MagicMaps eingetragen hab. 



Nur gibt es natürlich unterschiedliche Meinungen dazu, was ein Singeltrack ist. Mein Ciclomaster zeigte nachher jedenfalls 70 Km 16AV und knapp 1400 Hm und das trotz 3 Pannen und ein paar kleiner Umwege. Mir war aber auch vorher klar das so eine schnelle GPS Aktion nicht ohne Probleme abläuft.
Hier mal die Overlays, vielleicht kannst Du Sie gebrauchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni (20. Oktober 2005)

RICO schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Manni,
> Sonntag fahr ich vielleicht auch mit, gibt es einen LMB Termin?
> 
> Zum letzten Sonntag hab ich das Overlay in meinem Album, Wir waren eigentlich immer auf dem Track den ich mit Stefan in MagicMaps eingetragen hab.
> ...



Hallo Rico,
den Termin gibt es noch, ich denke morgen stell ich den ein.
Das mit den Singletrails ist so eine Sache. Wir werden ja sehen was einige der Sonntagsfahrer unter einem Singletrails verstehen   Sicher ist nun einmal, dass diese Trails meistens nicht, oder nur ungenau in den Karten verzeichnet sind. Die findet man eigentlich nur durch Ausprobieren. 

Mein Rechner ist zur Zeit platt. Daher kann ich heute noch nichts genaues planen. Ob wir nun ab Herckenrath fahren und noch einige Trails einbauen, z.B. die am Lüderrich oder doch "nur" die orginal SIT-Runde von Marco und Dischi07 drehen kann ich daher noch nicht sagen. 
Wegen dem Overlay:
Kann gut sein, das uns das GPS an den Kreuzungen in die Irre geführt hat. Einige Abschnitte kannte ich auch nur anders herrum   

Gruß Manni


----------



## mikkael (20. Oktober 2005)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> ..ich werde dieses Jahr auch nicht dabei sein, jedenfalls nicht im Feierabendbiker Team.


Hier scheint ein *"nicht"* zu viel.. 

Ok, somit gibt's noch Platz beim Feierabendbiker-WP-Team, Interessenten können sich melden (mit Bewerbungsunterlagen, Fitness-Test, bisherige Resultate usw. an mich)  

VG Mikkael


----------



## dischi07 (20. Oktober 2005)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> ...13:00 Uhr werden wir wohl nicht schaffen. Startzeit wird zehn Uhr sein, vorher ist es zu dunkel, gerade wenn es bewölkt ist (Außerdem bin ich ja immer recht spät dran).
> Gruß Manni



Hi Manni,

10:00 Uhr ist okay,   früher wäre es wahrscheinlich wirklich noch ein wenig zu dunkel!? Ach ja - selber Treffpunkt wie letztes Wochenende? 

Grüße
Dirk


----------



## Handlampe (20. Oktober 2005)

**********WERBUNG**********



ACHTUNG: Terminänderung
* 01.11.2005 Team Tomburg - Siegesfahrt*
​
Es geht auf Strecke. Von Dattenfeld an der Sieg folgen wir dieser talabwärts bis nach Siegburg- natürlich gibt es immer wieder  die umliegenden Hügel auf schönen Trails zu erklimmen. Im Allgemeinen sind hier die Berge nicht so hoch wie z.B. im Ahrtal, dafür sind die Pfade hier meist Menschenleer und nicht weniger schön.



 

 

 

​
Und das Alles in zwei Schwierigkeitsgraden mit anschließendem Treff in der Sieglinde

Anmeldung  zur leichteren Strecke mit Guidöse Karin

Anmeldung  zur schwereren Strecke mit mir als Guide


----------



## Manni (20. Oktober 2005)

Und schon angemeldet 

Gruß Manni


----------



## Handlampe (20. Oktober 2005)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Und schon angemeldet
> 
> Gruß Manni



Einwandfrei. Freu mich, das du mal wieder dabei bist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (21. Oktober 2005)

Was gehtn hier ab????? Kaum ist man mal einen abend nicht im Forum, schwupps, schon sind die 12 Teilnehmer voll??? ICH KOMME TROTZDEM!!


----------



## dischi07 (21. Oktober 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Was gehtn hier ab????? Kaum ist man mal einen abend nicht im Forum, schwupps, schon sind die 12 Teilnehmer voll??? ICH KOMME TROTZDEM!!



Hallo Leute,

@ Handlampe: wäre es nicht möglich, die Gruppenstärke ein wenig zu erhöhen? Letztes Wochende sind wir mit Stefan_SIT auch in einer - ich glaube - 20 Personen starken Gruppe gefahren - mit den beiden Tour-Guides! War auch kein Problem - ja, ja - ich weiß, irgendwo muss man eine Grenze ziehen.
Wäre nur ganz nett!!!!!  

Grüße
Dirk


----------



## JürgenK (21. Oktober 2005)

dischi07 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> 
> @ Handlampe: wäre es nicht möglich, die Gruppenstärke ein wenig zu erhöhen? Letztes Wochende sind wir mit Stefan_SIT auch in einer - ich glaube - 20 Personen starken Gruppe gefahren - mit den beiden Tour-Guides! War auch kein Problem - ja, ja - ich weiß, irgendwo muss man eine Grenze ziehen.
> Wäre nur ganz nett!!!!!
> ...



Sehe ich auch so, habe mich auch schon so geäußert, denn ich wäre wohl auch einer der Looser.   
Allerdings denke ich auch, daß immer derjenige, der die Tour ausschreibt auch allen entscheiden kann, wie er verfährt (oder sich verfährt)   

Warten wir´s mal ab.

Viele Grüße

Jürgen


----------



## Handlampe (21. Oktober 2005)

JürgenK schrieb:
			
		

> Sehe ich auch so, habe mich auch schon so geäußert, denn ich wäre wohl auch einer der Looser.
> Allerdings denke ich auch, daß immer derjenige, der die Tour ausschreibt auch allen entscheiden kann, wie er verfährt (oder sich verfährt)
> 
> Warten wir´s mal ab.
> ...



Wenn ich meinen Bruda oder Oli noch als co-Guide angagiert bekomme, dann ist das mit den 20 Leuten OK. Ich frag mich nur, wie wir Alle samt Räder in die Bahn bekommen.


----------



## dischi07 (21. Oktober 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich meinen Bruda oder Oli noch als co-Guide angagiert bekomme, dann ist das mit den 20 Leuten OK. Ich frag mich nur, wie wir Alle samt Räder in die Bahn bekommen.



Hi Uwe,

sag mal deinem "Bruda" oder Oli, dass es von mir nen Weizen oder ähnliches zur Belohnung geben würde - nach der Tour!  
Na, wenn das mal kein Anreiz ist....  

Das mit den Rädern könnte wirklich ein Problem werden - obwohl, um die Uhrzeit wird wahrscheinlich noch nicht soviel los sein!???
Mal sehen, wird sicherlich spaßig...  

@Manni: mach doch bitte mal ne Meldung, wie es mit der Tour am Sonntag ausschaut - Treffpunkt usw.! Kommt Marco auch mit?   

Grüße
Dirk


----------



## Manni (21. Oktober 2005)

Termin steht,
ist der selbe Treffpunkt wie letzte Woche. Marco ist natürlich auch dabei. Hoffentlich ist das Wetter dann wenigstens gut.

Gruß Manni


----------



## dischi07 (22. Oktober 2005)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> ...Hoffentlich ist das Wetter dann wenigstens gut.
> 
> Gruß Manni



 Jau, das hoffe ich wohl auch - obwohl..., egal ob sich das Wetter bis morgen bessert oder nicht, es wird die totale Schlammschlacht werden! 
Selbst letzte Woche, als es Wochen vorher nicht geregnt hatte, waren einige Teile der Strecke ziemlich feucht.
Na ja, mal sehen - wenn es so weiter schüttet wie bisher, bin ich nicht am Start!
 
Grüße
Dirk


----------



## Manni (22. Oktober 2005)

dischi07 schrieb:
			
		

> Na ja, mal sehen - wenn es so weiter schüttet wie bisher, bin ich nicht am Start!
> 
> Grüße
> Dirk



Also, so wird das aber nix mit der TAC  

Wie schon angedroht, solange es morgen um 8:00Uhr nicht Bindfäden regnet steigt die Schlammschlacht. Indian Summer, ist doch was für Sonntagsfahrer! Jetzt kommt der deutsche Herbst    
Falls ich morgen lieber doch im Bett bleibe,sage ich euch bis spätestens halb neun ab.

P.S Falls jemand sich bei der Anfahrt nicht sicher ist, wir fahren um 9:30 Uhr über den Autobahnrastplatz auf der A3. Dieser liegt direkt hinter der Ausfahrt Leverkusen Wiesdorf. Da könnt ihr euch dann anschließen.

Gruß Manni


----------



## Zachi (22. Oktober 2005)

Hab mich auch für morgen früh angemeldet, aber fahre nur mit, wenn es nicht so ungemütlich ist wie jetzt gerade.
Kann mir jemand die Anfahrtsskizze zum Parkplatz nochmal zukommen lassen, falls ich es nicht schaffe um  9.30 Uhr am Parklplatz der A3 zu sein?

Danke
Zachi


----------



## dischi07 (22. Oktober 2005)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> ...P.S Falls jemand sich bei der Anfahrt nicht sicher ist, wir fahren um 9:30 Uhr über den Autobahnrastplatz auf der A3. Dieser liegt direkt hinter der Ausfahrt Leverkusen Wiesdorf. Da könnt ihr euch dann anschließen.
> 
> Gruß Manni



Hallo Leute,

hier die Anfahrt:

Ihr fahrt die A4 in Richtung "Olpe" - da die Abfahrt, Bergisch-Gladbach "Bensberg" - unten rechts - unter der A.-bahn durch und sofort wieder rechts in die Brüderstr.. Diese folgt ihr recht lange (ca.1500m) bis sie in die "Broicher Str." übergeht. Dann noch ein paar Meter, bis ihr auf der linken Seite die Straße mit dem Namen "Reiser" seht - dort dann rechts auf den Parkplatz.... - und angekommen! Dort müsste auch was von nem Forsthaus stehen!?  

Grüße
Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bernd aus Holz (22. Oktober 2005)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> P.S Falls jemand sich bei der Anfahrt nicht sicher ist, wir fahren um 9:30 Uhr über den Autobahnrastplatz auf der A3. Dieser liegt direkt hinter der Ausfahrt Leverkusen Wiesdorf. Da könnt ihr euch dann anschließen.
> 
> Gruß Manni


    Warum fahrt Ihr denn mit den Mountainbikes an der Autobahn lang ? Schließt Euch doch mir an und fahrt querfeldein !
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## Manni (22. Oktober 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Warum fahrt Ihr denn mit den Mountainbikes an der Autobahn lang ? Schließt Euch doch mir an und fahrt querfeldein !
> Grüße
> Bernd



Dann müßten wir ja auf dich Rücksicht nehmen wenn du wieder deine Pedale verlierst   
@dischi07 Super erklärt!   

Gruß Manni


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (22. Oktober 2005)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Dann müßten wir ja auf dich Rücksicht nehmen wenn du wieder deine Pedale verlierst
> ...
> Gruß Manni


      
Ich muß Dich allerdings leider enttäuschen: neue Pedalen (keine Eggbeater mehr) und neue Cleats sind montiert.
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## Roadrunner1 (22. Oktober 2005)

Hi Manni
melde mich mit Bike zurück. Die letzten 3 Wochen war es wegen Rahmenbruch beim Händler. Und das bei dem schönen Wetter. Jetzt wo ich es heute abgeholt habe so ein sch... Wetter. Sollte es nicht stark regnen bin ich dabei.


----------



## Schreiner2 (22. Oktober 2005)

abend
muss mich für morgen leider abmelden, da ich es zeitlich leider nicht schaffe. bin aber auf jeden fall beim nächsten mal dabei. dann mal viel spass bei eurer schlammschlacht.  
schreiner


----------



## Roadrunner1 (23. Oktober 2005)

Wenn es morgen weiter so regnet wie jetzt bin ich nicht mit dabei. 
Aber auch wenn es morgen erträglich trocken bleibt, wird es aber auf jeden Fall eine Schlammschlacht. Ich leg schon mal meine Regenhose raus und zieh mir noch den Vertical auf mein Hinterrad. Ein abgenudelter Racing Ralph ist da völlig fehl am Platz.


----------



## mikkael (23. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

am Samstag früh werde ich nach Rodalben/Johanniskreuz fahren, zum *Pfälzerwald* bzw u.a. zum dortigen MTB-Park. Ursprünglich wollte ich eigentlich am Sonntag Abend wieder zurück, aber, wenn es mit der Arbeit klappt, könnte ich auch den Montag einplanen. Übernachten werde in der Umgebung. Ich bevorzuge zwar eher eine Campingmöglichkeit, aber alles andere (Hotels bzw Pensionen) wäre kein Problem. Die Unterkünfte sollen sehr _bikerfreundlich_ sein.

Wer mit will, kann sich kurzfristig bei mir melden.

VG Mikkael


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (23. Oktober 2005)

@all
Die von Manni ausgeschriebene Tour hat heute - trotz widrigster Wetterbedingungen - tatsächlich stattgefunden.
Am Start waren 9 Biker versammelt - davon drei mit dem Track der Tour.
Nachdem wir nach ca. 3 Stunden komplett durchnäßt waren, haben wir uns dann doch vorzeitig auf den Weg zum Parkplatz gemacht.
Vielen Dank an Manni für die Organisation und Leitung der Touir.
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## Montana (23. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Bernd , wir haben uns ja kurz gesehen. Jörg ist ja noch zu euch gefahren . Ihr seid ja dann irgendwie anders den Lüderich hoch.  


			
				Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> ... Nachdem wir nach ca. 3 Stunden komplett durchnäßt waren, haben wir uns dann doch vorzeitig auf den Weg zum Parkplatz gemacht.....


Wie was ... ? Da waren wir ja mit unserer _leichten_ Tour noch ne halbe Stunde länger unterwegs   und daher noch nasser. 

VG Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_SIT (24. Oktober 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> @all
> Die von Manni ausgeschriebene Tour hat heute - trotz widrigster Wetterbedingungen - tatsächlich stattgefunden.
> Am Start waren 9 Biker versammelt - davon drei mit dem Track der Tour.
> Nachdem wir nach ca. 3 Stunden komplett durchnäßt waren, haben wir uns dann doch vorzeitig auf den Weg zum Parkplatz gemacht.
> ...


Hallo Bernd, hallo Manni,
dann erzählt doch mal, welche Strecke ihr gefahren seid. Die Aufzeichnung von Marco_LEV rsp. "meine" Strecke oder doch 'ne andere ... 

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Manni (24. Oktober 2005)

Bis zum Abbruch sind wir auf deiner Strecke gefahren, aber nach der Bachüberquerung bei der Kühlheimer Mühle waren dann wirklich alle Füße naß und wir sind zurück nach Bensberg gefahren. Sind trotzdem 36km und 650hm zusammen gekommen. Der genaue Bericht folgt heute Abend, wenn ich wieder zu Hause bin.

Gruß Manni


----------



## RICO (24. Oktober 2005)

Hi Stefan,
wir sind die Strecke gefahren die Marco aufgezeichnet hatte. Und die, war soweit wir gekommen sind gleich mit der von mir gefahrenen. Begeistert war auch gestern keiner von der Strecke, vor allem die Schleife zur Agger rüber ist eher was zum Rennradfahren, die eine Abfahrt ist ja eher gefährlich als schön, wie Ihr letzte Woche feststellen musstet. Du musst halt in Zukunft etwas zurückhaltender ausschreiben, dann kommen auch nicht so viele schnelle Hobbyfahrer ;-)


----------



## Manni (24. Oktober 2005)

RICO schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Stefan,
> wir sind die Strecke gefahren die Marco aufgezeichnet hatte. Und die, war soweit wir gekommen sind gleich mit der von mir gefahrenen. Begeistert war auch gestern keiner von der Strecke, vor allem die Schleife zur Agger rüber ist eher was zum Rennradfahren, die eine Abfahrt ist ja eher gefährlich als schön, wie Ihr letzte Woche feststellen musstet. Du musst halt in Zukunft etwas zurückhaltender ausschreiben, dann kommen auch nicht so viele schnelle Hobbyfahrer ;-)



Also mein Interesse ist geweckt. In der Hard gibt es auf jeden Fall einige nette Sachen. Und im Königsforst muß es die doch auch geben. Ich werde den Winterpokal mal nutzen und mit Marco alle Wege in der Gegend abklappern. Ich denke Montana und Co kennen da auch noch den einen oder anderen Geheimtrail. Allerdings sollte es schon was besseres Wetter geben. Hat mich etwas abgeschreckt, das ich gestern abend erstmal die Lager in meinen Steuersatz trocken legen mußte   

Gruß Manni


----------



## Enrgy (24. Oktober 2005)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Hat mich etwas abgeschreckt, das ich gestern abend erstmal die Lager in meinen Steuersatz trocken legen mußte


Was glaubst du, wo das Wasser noch überall hinkommt! Schau mal in deiner HR-Nabe nach...  
Habe gestern mit Grausen des fette Regenband über eurer Tour beobachten können. Ihr hattet mein Mitleid!! Als ich dann nachmittags ne Runde drehen wollte, fing es hier bei uns dann auch an zu sicken.


----------



## Montana (24. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Manni , klar gibt es den einen oder anderen _geheimen_ trail und die können wir gerne mal austauschen.   Wir sind halt eine etwas langsamere Truppe , für unsere nightrides ist das aber auch wohl ganz gut so.

Gruß

Guido (Montana)




			
				Manni schrieb:
			
		

> .... Ich werde den Winterpokal mal nutzen und mit Marco alle Wege in der Gegend abklappern. Ich denke Montana und Co kennen da auch noch den einen oder anderen Geheimtrail. Allerdings sollte es schon was besseres Wetter geben. .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni (24. Oktober 2005)

Nabend,
etwas verspätet der Bericht zur Herbsttortour.
Trotz wiedriger Bodenverhältnisse, hohem Regenrisiko und einer Menge nervender Mitbiker haben sich Sonntag, zu unmöglich früher Stunde tatsächlich 9    (n-e-u-n, oder auch IX)   Biker am Forsthaus in Bensberg eingefunden. Man könnte meinen ihr hättet nach den zwei Wochen mit herrlich sonnigem Herbstwetter einfach mal wieder ne Schlammpackung gebraucht   Die Bikes sahen sauber aber auch wirklich zum :kotz: aus.   
Mit von der Party waren der rotwildernde dischi07, der nörgelnde Holzkopf Bernd aus Holz, der emsige Besenwagen, äääh Co-Guide Marco_Lev, der Ex-Guide RICO, der Scottkiller Roadrunner1, unser Backflip-Fahrer andy_b und silversurfer, der Freilaufmeuchler (endlich ein Leidensgenosse). KingCAZAL, den ich als Neuling nicht verschrecken will, bekommt erstmal keinen Titel. Den muß man sich eben erst verdienen!   
So ging diese elitäre Auswahl der hartgesottensten Schlechtwetterbiker weit und breit (natürlich abgesehen von der Montana-Gang, die noch ne halbe Stunde länger durchgehalten hat) ans Werk, den Sachverhalt aufzuklären, ob es nun auf der mittleren Runde tatsächlich mehr Trails gab als auf der schnellen. 
Erst lange auf breiten Forstwegen, dann auf einem schönen, aber leider kurzen Traildownhill ging es so durch den Königsforst, bis uns dann tatsächlich Montana über den Weg fuhr. Allerdings wollten wir uns keine Blöße geben und täuschten eine andere Richtung vor, bevor wir dann doch umkehrten und uns an die Verfolgung machten.
Bernd zeigte sich heute wieder von seiner besten Seite  und nutzte die erstbeste Gelegenheit sich lang zumachen, als er die Anweisungen des Führungspersonals mißachtete und einen Auffahrunfall verursachte, bei dem er sich eine saftige Schürfwunde verpaßte.   
Von Lehmbach über Untereschbach ging es an der Sülz entlang nach Immekeppel, dabei wurde ein großer Teil der Strecke auf einem Wiesenweg zurückgelegt, der bei dem Wetter streckenweise eine kleine Herrausforderung darstellte. Auch hier gab es immer mal wieder nette Traileinlagen, bei dem Wetter war es aber ganz angenehm größtenteils auf geschotterten Wegen dahin zurollen. 
Waren wir anfangs noch vom Regen verschont geblieben, holten uns die grauen Schwaden wolkenbruchartig am langen Asphaltanstieg nach Leffelsend ein. Ab hier wurden die Himmelsschleusen dann auch nicht mehr geschlossen, den Rest der Tour legten wir bei mehr oder weniger schwachen Regenschauern zurück. Bei Rott erreichten wir die Agger und den östlichsten Punkt der Tour und fuhren auf dem berühmt berüchtigten Matschholzrückepfad zum Leneffer Bach hinunter. Vor Immekeppel ging es wieder steil bergan und auf einem schönen Singletrail hinunter zur Kühlheimer Mühle, wo ich die ohnehin schon kurz vor der Meuterei stehende Truppe noch durch zwei angeschwollene Wildwasserbäche lotzte. Als ich das letzte Mal hier war gab es da noch ne Brücke   
Nungut, da nun auch das letzte Paar Füße nass war begaben wir uns auf dem kürzesten Weg zurück nach Bensberg, wobei uns andy noch mit einigen Fahrtechniktricks aufmuntern wollte, half aber alles nix, die Luft war raus und es ging nach Haus   
Hier sei nochmal unser X-tra harte Bernd erwähnt, der Anreise und Abreise aus Holz mit dem Bike auf der Autobahn bewerkstelligte (daher also der Stau auf dem Heimwerk, bei Bernd war einfach die Puste aus   ). Hoffe du hast vor der Regendusche ordentlich Holzschutz aufgetragen, nicht das du noch schimmelst Pinocchio   

Final kann man wegen dem Tourabbruch leider kein Resume ziehen, es werden also noch einige Feldversuche nötig sein, ich zähl auf euch.

Bis zum nächsten Mal,
Manni

P.S. Bilder liefer ich nach, hab grad aber keine Lust noch 15mb mit nem 56K Modem hoch zu laden.  

Edit: Hab die Stats vergessen:

38,5km bei 640hm in 2:34:00 reiner Fahrzeit bei einem Schnitt von 14,88km/h und mageren 12°C


----------



## Roadrunner1 (25. Oktober 2005)

Schöner Bericht den du hier geschrieben hast. 
Das war doch mal ein anständiger 'deutscher Herbsttag'. Feucht, dreckig und kalt. Nach der Tour wog mein Bike 2kg mehr.
Andy`s nach seiner Schlammeinlage, bei der er mit dem Vorderrad fast bis an die Scheibenbremse versank, mindestens 3kg.

Zu dem Scott kommt jetzt auch noch Simplon auf meine Liste


----------



## Manni (25. Oktober 2005)

Roadrunner1 schrieb:
			
		

> Zu dem Scott kommt jetzt auch noch Simplon auf meine Liste



Ups stimmt ja  War ja garkein Scott.

Gruß Manni


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (25. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Manni,
nur zur sachlichen Richtigstellung


			
				Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend,
> ... der nörgelnde Holzkopf Bernd aus Holz,


Genörgelt habe ich nur, da die Tour als Single-Trail-Feuerwerk ausgeschrieben war  2 (in Worten: zwei  ) Singletrails fand ich nun nicht übermäßig viel.  


			
				Manni schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Bernd zeigte sich heute wieder von seiner besten Seite  und nutzte die erstbeste Gelegenheit sich lang zumachen, als er die Anweisungen des Führungspersonals mißachtete und einen Auffahrunfall verursachte, bei dem er sich eine saftige Schürfwunde verpaßte.  ...


Die Anweisungen des Führungspersonals sahen so aus,  dass ca. 20-50 m nach jeder gerade überfahrenen Kreuzung abrupt gebremst wurde und eine rege und intensive Diskussion der drei Guides (jeweils mit GPS-Track) begann, ob dies jetzt der richtige Weg war oder nicht (das Verhältnis lag ca. bei 50%/50%). Dies konnte ich leider erst nach meinem Unfall richtig beurteilen  man war immer am schnellsten, wenn man an letzter oder vorletzter Stelle fuhr.  


			
				Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Hier sei nochmal unser X-tra harte Bernd erwähnt, der Anreise und Abreise aus Holz mit dem Bike auf der Autobahn bewerkstelligte (daher also der Stau auf dem Heimwerk, bei Bernd war einfach die Puste aus  ). Hoffe du hast vor der Regendusche ordentlich Holzschutz aufgetragen, nicht das du noch schimmelst Pinocchio


Ich bin nicht alleine zurückgefahren  Rico war auch mit dem MTB (es heißt ja auch, glaube ich, MTB-Tour und nicht Autorundreise  ) angereist und wir sind zusammen zurückgefahren.


			
				Manni schrieb:
			
		

> 38,5km bei 640hm in 2:34:00 reiner Fahrzeit bei einem Schnitt von 14,88km/h und mageren 12°C


Ich wundere mich etwas (ist das wieder Dein Höhenmesser mit automatischer Subtraktion von 200 HM, laut Marco): Danach müsste es von Holz bis zum Treffpunkt und zurück 500 HM sein, was ich kaum glauben kann. 
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## Delgado (25. Oktober 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Genörgelt habe ich nur, da die Tour als Single-Trail-Feuerwerk ausgeschrieben war  2 (in Worten: zwei  ) Singletrails fand ich nun nicht übermäßig viel.....



Hi Bernd,

was hast Du eigentlich für eine kranke Vorstellung von Biken?

- Das Wichtigste ist die Planung vorab; Auch Lieserpfad-Methode genannt.

- Die Anreise ist ebenfalls standesgemäß mit großen Kombis oder Vans vorzunehmen.

- Alternativ mit der Bahn-AG dann aber mit Zusatzplanung im Vorfeld.

- Wichtig: Der Bike-Reparatur und Justier-Workshop vor dem Start der Tour.

- Dieser kann (und sollte) beliebig oft während der Tour wiederholt werden.

- Außerdem überspielt man Schwächeanfälle und sonstige Unpässlichkeiten mit dem Vortäuschen von Defekten, Diskussionen über elektronische Helferlein, schwächelnden Akkus und allgemeinen aber unnützen Ratschlägen zu Fitness, Material und After-Biking-Events.

- Apprupte Richtungswechsel (Scheizz GPS ..) aus hohen Geschwindigkeiten, sollten die mal erreicht werden, sorgen außerdem für Entspannung.

- Nach Ausreichender Durchnässung mit suboptimaler Gesundheitsprophylaxe wird in situ dilletantisch versucht das Event schön zu reden.

- ... was später darin gipfelt, dass versucht wird auch noch Event-Marketing hier im Forum zu betreiben.

- Nennt sich Nachbereitung und wird oft und gerne mit netten Fotos dokumentiert. Z. B. dunkel gekleidete Biker beim Night Ride mit leeren Akkus.

- Nachbereitungen, wie auch die meisten Vorbereitungen sind übrigens völlig überflüssig.

- Seitenhiebe und Frontalangriffe kommen dabei immer gut an; Je nach Auffassungsgabe des Gegenübers zu verwenden.

- In seltenen Fällen gipfelt der ganze Frust dann in der Bildung von Selbsthilfegruppen; Nennt sich dann Winterpokalteam.  

Vor der nächsten Tour und deren Vorgeplänkel muss übrigens jeweils der reset-Knopf gedrückt werden.




Haste das jetzt verstanden, Bernd?


----------



## Handlampe (25. Oktober 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Bernd,
> 
> was hast Du eigentlich für eine kranke Vorstellung von Biken?
> 
> ...


----------



## Delgado (25. Oktober 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

>



Bernd Uwe


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (25. Oktober 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Bernd,
> 
> was hast Du eigentlich für eine kranke Vorstellung von Biken?
> 
> ...


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (25. Oktober 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

>


Hallo Uwe,
ich glaube, Michael hat vergessen, die Ironie-Smileys  zu setzen.  
Außerdem setzt er an manchen Stellen etwas zuviel Insider-Wissen (z. B. beim Biken in diesem Sommer) voraus.
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## Delgado (25. Oktober 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Uwe,
> ich glaube, Michael hat vergessen, die Ironie-Smileys  zu setzen.
> Außerdem setzt er an manchen Stellen etwas zuviel Insider-Wissen (z. B. beim Biken in diesem Sommer) voraus.
> Grüße
> Bernd




1. Braucht Bernd keine Smileys.
2. Insider-Wissen brauchts nicht, da nahezu alle Touren meiner Darstellung entsprechen (o. k. Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel).
3. War Sommer?




PS: Hab' ja noch nicht mal von Spontan-Erkrankungen, großzügigem Auslegen von Startzeiten (O-Ton am Handy " .... verspäte mich ca. 1h ... " , usw. berichtet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bernd aus Holz (25. Oktober 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Braucht Bernd keine Smileys.
> 2. Insider-Wissen brauchts nicht, da nahezu alle Touren meiner Darstellung entsprechen (o. k. Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel).
> 3. War Sommer?
> 
> ...


Es fehlen bei der Aufzählung auch noch diverse GPS-Workshops.  
(Deine Bemerkung mit den Bildern gefällt mir auch recht gut - bei dem Bild, was Du wahrscheinlich meinst, ist mir auch direkt das Foto eingefallen: Schwarzer Mann im Tunnel bei Nacht  ).

Aber ich hatte ja schon einmal zusammenfassend geschrieben , daß manche "Biker" vielleicht nur noch einen Thread aufmachen sollten, in dem sie ausschließlich virtuelle Touren (mit entsprechenden Berichten, Vorkommnissen, Workshops ...) veranstalten - dies würde das lästige und körperlich anstrengende Mountainbiken dann endgültig überflüssig machen (pro forma könnte ja ein MTB noch in der Garage stehen).
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## Montana (25. Oktober 2005)

Nabend Manni , netter Bericht - ja so kann man das sehen und so war wohl es auch . Ich dachte nur das Stefan auch zum Lüderich hoch gefahren ist. War das euch zu heftig    Meine Truppe ist _(mit vielen Ausnahmen natürlich  ) _ lahm und technisch überfordert - aber den Berg haben wir geschafft.   Grüsse aus Köln Montana



			
				Manni schrieb:
			
		

> .....So ging diese elitäre Auswahl der hartgesottensten Schlechtwetterbiker weit und breit (natürlich abgesehen von der Montana-Gang, die noch ne halbe Stunde länger durchgehalten hat) ans Werk, den Sachverhalt aufzuklären, ob es nun auf der mittleren Runde tatsächlich mehr Trails gab als auf der schnellen.
> Erst lange auf breiten Forstwegen, dann auf einem schönen, aber leider kurzen Traildownhill ging es so durch den Königsforst, bis uns dann tatsächlich Montana über den Weg fuhr. Allerdings wollten wir uns keine Blöße geben und täuschten eine andere Richtung vor, bevor wir dann doch umkehrten und uns an die Verfolgung machten.....


----------



## Manni (25. Oktober 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Es fehlen bei der Aufzählung auch noch diverse GPS-Workshops.
> (Deine Bemerkung mit den Bildern gefällt mir auch recht gut - bei dem Bild, was Du wahrscheinlich meinst, ist mir auch direkt das Foto eingefallen: Neger im Tunnel bei Nacht  ).
> 
> Aber ich hatte ja schon einmal zusammenfassend geschrieben , daß manche "Biker" vielleicht nur noch einen Thread aufmachen sollten, in dem sie ausschließlich virtuelle Touren (mit entsprechenden Berichten, Vorkommnissen, Workshops ...) veranstalten - dies würde das lästige und körperlich anstrengende Mountainbiken dann endgültig überflüssig machen (pro forma könnte ja ein MTB noch in der Garage stehen).
> ...



Sorry Bernd aber wenn man keine Ahnung hat einfach mal Fresse halten. Ich hab dich jedenfalls nicht auf irgendeinem GPS-Seminar gesehen?
Und eure Hetzkampanie gegen Juchhu brauchen wir hier wirklich nicht.

Und was die Trails angeht:
Nach Plan wäre da noch einiges gekommen. Lüdderich usw. Aber es war vernünftiger Heim zu fahren. Schließlich waren alle naß und die Trails nicht wirklich schön zu fahren bei dem Matsch.


----------



## hama687 (25. Oktober 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Bernd,
> 
> was hast Du eigentlich für eine kranke Vorstellung von Biken?
> 
> ...




  



			
				Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry Bernd aber wenn man keine Ahnung hat einfach mal Fresse halten. Ich hab dich jedenfalls nicht auf irgendeinem GPS-Seminar gesehen?
> Und eure Hetzkampanie gegen Juchhu brauchen wir hier wirklich nicht.
> 
> Und was die Trails angeht:
> Nach Plan wäre da noch einiges gekommen. Lüdderich usw. Aber es war vernünftiger Heim zu fahren. Schließlich waren alle naß und die Trails nicht wirklich schön zu fahren bei dem Matsch.



ist schon geflame hier oder?


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (25. Oktober 2005)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry Bernd aber wenn man keine Ahnung hat einfach mal *Fresse * halten. Ich hab dich jedenfalls nicht auf irgendeinem GPS-Seminar gesehen?
> Und eure Hetzkampanie gegen Juchhu brauchen wir hier wirklich nicht.
> 
> ...


Hallo Manni,
wie ich auch schon einmal geschrieben habe: Tolles Niveau (das fettgedruckte!  ))
Zum Inhaltlichen:
1. Ich brauche auch keine GPS-Seminare/Workshops, da ich zu 99 % im Bergsichen Land bei mir vor der Haustür fahre - und ich glaube da kenne ich mich recht gut aus (ist etwas vorsichtig formuliert, da ich ja sonst wieder von allen angegriffen werde  ).
2. Das mit der Hetzkampagne ist vollständig falsch angekommen - es diente nur als Beispiel dafür, was man machen kann oder nicht (außer Mountainbiken!). Michael hat ja viele andere Beispiele angeführt - das mit Juchhu war nur eins davon. Und wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, warst Du in diesem Sommer kein Mal bei Juchhu dabei und kannst das demzufolge auch gar nicht beurteilen.

Zu Deiner PN:
Anscheinend bist Du der einzige, der sich in Berichten/Beiträgen auf Kosten der anderen Teilnehmer lustig machen darf (siehe auch die entsprechende Anmerkung von Michael). Wenn man dann mit gleicher Münze zurückzahlt, bist Du direkt eingeschnappt. Aber von dieser Sorte Teilnehmer gibt es ja einige hier im Forum!

Grüße
Bernd


----------



## Montana (25. Oktober 2005)

Was bin ich zufrieden, dass wir uns bei den zwei Besuchen beim Martin rechtzeitig vor diesen superpeinlichen Grillorgien in Sicherheit gebracht haben - VG Guido 



			
				Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> .....Michael hat ja viele andere Beispiele angeführt - das mit Juchhu war nur eins davon. Und wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, warst Du in diesem Sommer kein Mal bei Juchhu dabei und kannst das demzufolge auch gar nicht beurteilen .....


----------



## mikkael (25. Oktober 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Und wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, warst Du in diesem Sommer kein Mal bei Juchhu dabei


ähmm.. nicht ganz.. 













Datum: 02.04.2005 / Bergisch Gladbach


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (25. Oktober 2005)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> ...: 02.04.2005 / Bergisch Gladbach


2. April: Sommer ?  

@ montana
Ich weiß nicht, wie Du darauf kommst, daß diese Grillorgien "superpeinlich" waren (vor allem wo Du nicht dabei warst   ). Anders ausgedrückt (wie ich auch schon in einer PN geschrieben habe):
Ich fand die gemeinsamen Bike- und Grillabende diesen Sommer mit Martin, Volker, Michael, Klaus und den anderen Teilnehmern sehr schön und möchte diese Erlebnisse auch nicht missen.
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## Montana (25. Oktober 2005)

Ich hörte davon      ... So bitte Schluss mit dem Thema 
das ist hier : *Feierabendrunden im Bergischen (Teil 2)*

Grüsse aus Colonia

Guido




			
				Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> 2. April: Sommer ?
> 
> @ montana
> Ich weiß nicht, wie Du darauf kommst, daß diese Grillorgien "superpeinlich" waren (vor allem wo Du nicht dabei warst   ). Anders ausgedrückt (wie ich auch schon in einer PN geschrieben habe):
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volker k (25. Oktober 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> 2. April: Sommer ?
> 
> @ montana
> Ich weiß nicht, wie Du darauf kommst, daß diese Grillorgien "superpeinlich" waren (vor allem wo Du nicht dabei warst   ).


  


			
				Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Anders ausgedrückt (wie ich auch schon in einer PN geschrieben habe):
> Ich fand die gemeinsamen Bike- und Grillabende diesen Sommer mit Martin, Volker, Michael, Klaus und den anderen Teilnehmern sehr schön und möchte diese Erlebnisse auch nicht missen.
> Grüße
> Bernd


----------



## mikkael (25. Oktober 2005)

Der Thread wird anstrengend..   

Zeit für eine *Threadleitkulturdebatte* unter *Kanzlerinexekutivrecht*





!


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (25. Oktober 2005)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> ...ist schon geflame hier oder?


Alles nur Spaß!   

@mikkael
"Der Thread wird anstrengend.."

Warte ab, bis ich die Erlaubnis vom Gottvater (Gründer=Manni) dieses Threads die Erlaubnis habe,(fahrrad-)philosophische Kommentare hier reinzuschreiben:
Dann kannst Du behaupten, daß es anstrengend wird!! .
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## Enrgy (25. Oktober 2005)

Der Kanzler empfiehlt: Ignorier-Funkion einsetzen! 
Und schwupps, sind scheinbar ironische Posts und andere, die nur aus Zitaten und Smileys bestehen, verschwunden...


----------



## mikkael (25. Oktober 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> ..Dann kannst Du behaupten, daß es anstrengend wird!!


Man könnte meinen, es gäbe eine grosse Koalition.. 

Leider schreibt der Hardy nicht(s) mehr. Wo Wölfe schweigen, amusieren sich die Schafe.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (25. Oktober 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> - Apprupte Richtungswechsel (Scheizz GPS ..) aus hohen Geschwindigkeiten, sollten die mal erreicht werden, sorgen außerdem für Entspannung.


stimmt nicht immer. Ich kenne da einen aus (P)esch, da liegt's wirklich am GPS. Ohne läuft's völlig flüssig und stopfrei   .  

Ansonsten ist den Ausführungen nur wenig hinzuzufügen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni (25. Oktober 2005)

Ok, bin da im letzten Post etwas entgleist.    Die ironischen Posts übersteigen in den letzten Tagen das für mich erträgliche Maß.

Wegen dem angekündigten Schönwetter, das bis zum Wochenende anhalten soll, werde ich Samstag eine Tour durch die Wupperberge anbieten. Genaueres folgt bis spätestens Freitag. Marco kann es sicher auch nicht erwarten   

Gruß Manni


----------



## Schreiner2 (25. Oktober 2005)

@manni, da bin ich auf jeden fall dabei.


----------



## juchhu (25. Oktober 2005)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> ähmm.. nicht ganz..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Schöne Fotos.  Und die ganze Zeit unter Verschluß gehalten. Aber der Veröffentlichungszeitpunkt wurde geschickt gewählt. 

Manfred @Manni ist übrigens letztes Jahr fast regelmäßig beim Fahrtechnikkurs dabei gewesen. Wie einige andere aus diesem Forum auch, und zwar unahängig von ihrem tatsächlichen Fahrtechikfähigkeiten. Diese waren in der Regel besser als Kurslehrniveau. Man hat sich hat einfach zum Üben getroffen, ohne Gezeter. Mein Dank geht explizit hier nochmal an Volker @Enrgy fürs hervorragende Co-Guide  und natürlich an alle Teilnehmer, die die Sache rund gemacht haben.  

An alle, die sich hier über andere mit oder ohne Smileys lustig machen, sei nur eines gesagt:

Selber einen Kurs mit Nutzen für Andere auf die Beine stellen und dies über wenigstens eine Saison durchhalten. Auf der Basis können wir uns dann gerne weiter unterhalten.

VG Martin


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (25. Oktober 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Manfred @Manni ist übrigens letztes Jahr fast regelmäßig beim Fahrtechnikkurs dabei gewesen. Wie einige andere aus diesem Forum auch, und zwar unahängig von ihrem tatsächlichen Fahrtechikfähigkeiten. Diese waren in der Regel besser als Kurslehrniveau. Man hat sich hat einfach zum Üben getroffen, ohne Gezeter. Mein Dank geht explizit hier nochmal an Volker @Enrgy fürs hervorragende Co-Guide  und natürlich an alle Teilnehmer, die die Sache rund gemacht haben.
> 
> An alle, die sich hier über *andere mit oder ohne Smileys lustig * machen, sei nur eines gesagt:
> ...


Hallo Martin,
schön, daß Du Dich auch zu Wort meldest.
Noch einmal zum Verständnis (das erste fettgedruckte):

Es geht nicht darum , sich über Dich oder jemand anderes lustig zu machen. Michael hat nur in überspitzter Weise gezeigt, wie man statt Mountainbiken allen möglichen anderen "Quatsch" (bitte Entschuldigung für das Wort) machen kann. Zur genaueren Erklärung aber ein Beispiel von mir: Ich finde es super, wenn Manni oder Du oder Volker Bilder gemacht haben und hier reingestellt haben - das ist eine schöne Erinnerung. Andererseits kann man es auch übertreiben (ich glaube, nichts anderes wollte Michael ausdrücken)

Zum zweiten fettgedruckten:
Es geht überhaupt nicht um Deinen Kurs. Auch hier noch einmal die Wiederholung: Sowohl der Kurs als auch die gemeinsamen Abende waren super.

Die weitere Unterhaltung (wie Du schreibst) ist aber ein anderes Thema und bedarf anderer Voraussetzungen - dies aber besser nur, falls Du interessiert bist, per PN.
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## Manni (25. Oktober 2005)

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit deinen Glühwein-Nightrides und Airport bei Nacht Touren diesen Herbst aus Juchhu? Kann mich noch gut an letztes Jahr errinnern    Ich würde da gerne mal wieder eine solche Runde fahren, auch um mal mehr Trails im Königsforst kennen zu lernen. Ab November sind hier einige Supernovas mehr unterwegs   

Gruß Manni

P.S. Der Samstagstermin  steht nun doch schon


----------



## Roadrunner1 (25. Oktober 2005)

Wäre mit von der Partie. Hab ja letzte Zeit kaum auf dem Rad gesessen und bei schönem Wetter macht es einfach mehr Spaß.


----------



## dischi07 (25. Oktober 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ...An alle, die sich hier über andere mit oder ohne Smileys lustig machen, sei nur eines gesagt:
> 
> Selber einen Kurs mit Nutzen für Andere auf die Beine stellen und dies über wenigstens eine Saison durchhalten. Auf der Basis können wir uns dann gerne weiter unterhalten.VG Martin



@all: "Brrrr - brauner... - ganz ruhig" 

@Juchhu: das sehe ich "GENAU SO" - sei es ein _Kurs _der angeboten wird oder sei es eine _Tour_ die angeboten wird... - jeder der an einer solchen Aktion teilnimmt und nicht mehr als seine unaufgeforderte physische Teilnahme zu bieten hat, sollte immer ganz vorsichtig mit seinen Äußerungen sein - in welcher Form auch immer!

Wir alle gehen hier NUR unserem Hobby nach, daher sollten wir - sobald man(n) sich trifft - Spaß haben und keine unangebrachte Kritik von sich geben!

Grüße 
Dirk

P.s.: @Manni: wie immer - trotz aller Wassermassen - hat mir die Tour sehr viel Spaß gemacht - einen dicken


----------



## Montana (26. Oktober 2005)

Da wartet das KFL Team auch schon drauf.   

VG Guido



			
				Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sieht es eigentlich mit deinen Glühwein-Nightrides und Airport bei Nacht Touren diesen Herbst aus Juchhu? Kann mich noch gut an letztes Jahr errinnern    Ich würde da gerne mal wieder eine solche Runde fahren, auch um mal mehr Trails im Königsforst kennen zu lernen. Ab November sind hier einige Supernovas mehr unterwegs
> 
> Gruß Manni
> 
> P.S. Der Samstagstermin  steht nun doch schon


----------



## juchhu (26. Oktober 2005)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sieht es eigentlich mit *deinen Glühwein-Nightrides und Airport bei Nacht Touren diesen Herbst aus Juchhu*? Kann mich noch gut an letztes Jahr errinnern  Ich würde da gerne mal wieder eine solche Runde fahren, auch um mal mehr Trails im Königsforst kennen zu lernen. Ab November sind hier einige Supernovas mehr unterwegs
> 
> Gruß Manni
> 
> P.S. Der Samstagstermin steht nun doch schon


 
Stopp, stopp, stopp. Zur Richtigstellung:

Ja, ich habe letztes Jahr den 1. offiziellen Nightride in diesem Unterforum angeboten und durchgeführt. Dabei führte die Tour vom TechnologiePark BGL durch den Königsforst in die Wahner Heide zur 'Aussichtsplattform' mit Panoramablick über den Flughafen  .
Aber das Catering, wie heißer Glühwein in etlichen Thermoskannen, Brötchen, Käse und Keksen, wurde organisierte und weitesgehend selbst transportiert von *Hardy @Hardy_aus_k  *. Ohne ihn und seine kulinarischen Leckereien wäre die Tour in der Erinnerung der Teilnehmer mit Sicherheit nicht so präsent geblieben. 

Zurück zum Thema:

Ja, ich werde dieses Jahr wieder Nightrides anbieten. Muss allerdings vorher noch die Akkukapazität meines Sigmasets und meines Headsets deutlich vergrößern. Es wird einmal wieder in die Heide zur 'Flughafen im blauen Licht'-Tour gehen. UNd als Alternative zur obligatorischen Hardt-Tour stelle ich mir den Lüderich und östlichen Königsforst vor diesmal mit speziellen DJ-SAM-Trails. Falls Catering gewünscht wird, sollten sich Freiwillige melden.

VG Martin


----------



## andy_b (27. Oktober 2005)

Für alle die Urlaub oder sonst wie Zeit haben habe ich für Montag, 31.10. mal ein etwas größere Tour ab Leverkusen-Opladen eingestellt.

Vielleicht hat ja auch der eine oder andere Schweiz-Fahrer Interesse an einem Wiedersehen bzw. einer gemeinsamen Tour.
(Für Hardy kommt es wohl einen Tag zu früh da er glaub ich erst ab November wieder einsteigen will     ).

Die Tour versucht den Asphalt-Anteil unter 10 % zu halten, nicht den kürzesten sondern den schönsten (schlammigsten   ) Weg zu suchen.

Stat's kenne ich nicht, doch ich gehe mal von mind. 50 Km und mind. 700 hm aus, Tendenz jedoch eher eindeutig mehr. Das die Strecke Spaß bestimmt Spaß machen wird weiss ich von Kommentaren nach befahren einiger Teilstücke.

Wie sieht's aus, Interesse geweckt. ?

(Würde jetzt hier gerne einen Link zum Eintragen anbieten, weiß jedoch nicht wie das geht.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardy_aus_k (27. Oktober 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

Totgesagte leben länger !!!

Um den Beweis anzutreten, habe ich am 01.11. eine Tour im 7G eingestellt. Da wohl alle Mountainbiker im Siegtal unterwegs sind, wird es dann im 7G schön kuschelig   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Handlampe (27. Oktober 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> Totgesagte leben länger !!!
> 
> ...



Warum kommst du denn nicht bei uns mit?


----------



## Manni (27. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Andreas,
wenn dir 9:00 Uhr nicht zu früh ist würde ich gerne früher starten  Wenn das Wetter so bleibt gibt es keinen Matsch.
Hier der Link zur Tour:

Tour von Andreas 

Gruß Manni


----------



## on any sunday (27. Oktober 2005)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn das Wetter so bleibt gibt es keinen Matsch.
> Gruß Manni



Sehr naive Vorstellung Manni, das nächste halbe Jahr ist das Bergische staubfreie Zone.  







Heute nach dem Bergischen Neidrite.    Gut das es im Pfälzer Wald eher sandig ist.    Viel Spaß bei eurer Tour.

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Enrgy (27. Oktober 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> ... das nächste halbe Jahr ist das Bergische staubfreie Zone.  ...


...na na na, das glaube ich nicht. Es wird sicher im Winter mal schön Frost haben, und dann staubts auch wieder! Bis dahin gebe ich dir allerdings Recht  

Andererseits kommt das natürlich auch auf die Streckenwahl an. Wenn man immer schön im Tal rumgurkt, bleibt man vor Schlammlöchern und Hangwasser auf den Wegen natürlich nicht verschont. 

Also ich hatte gestern abend nicht mal dreckige Schuhe bei meiner Runde über die Widderter BMX-Bahn, Glüder und Witzhelden.
Dafür habe ich die LAufzeit meines Akkus komplett ausgereizt. Ich konnte das Rad noch so eben in den Keller tragen, dann wars zappenduster


----------



## on any sunday (28. Oktober 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Dafür habe ich die LAufzeit meines Akkus komplett ausgereizt. Ich konnte das Rad noch so eben in den Keller tragen, dann wars zappenduster



So langsam bin ich in jungen Jahren auch gefahren.  Habt ihr euren Strom nicht bezahlt.


----------



## Enrgy (28. Oktober 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Habt ihr euren Strom nicht bezahlt.


Wie, bezahlen? Bei uns kommt der Strom aus der Wand und ich hab so ein Gerät, mit dem ich ihn in die Trinkflasche der Lampe umfüllen kann. 
Ist das jetzt illegal, den Strom umzufüllen und mit aufs Rad zu nehmen?  
Hoffentlich muß ich jetzt keine Strafe zahlen!


----------



## Manni (28. Oktober 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Wie, bezahlen? Bei uns kommt der Strom aus der Wand und ich hab so ein Gerät, mit dem ich ihn in die Trinkflasche der Lampe umfüllen kann.
> Ist das jetzt illegal, den Strom umzufüllen und mit aufs Rad zu nehmen?
> Hoffentlich muß ich jetzt keine Strafe zahlen!



Und für wieviel Stunden reichen 0,75 Liter?  
Hat sich bei Glüder überm Campingplatz was an den Baumsperren getan?

Gruß Manni


----------



## Enrgy (28. Oktober 2005)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Hat sich bei Glüder überm Campingplatz was an den Baumsperren getan?


Selbstverständlich NICHT!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikkael (28. Oktober 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr naive Vorstellung Manni, das nächste halbe Jahr ist das Bergische staubfreie Zone...l


 Kann ich bestätigen.. 



			
				on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Gut das es im Pfälzer Wald eher sandig ist.


Werde ich bestätigen! 

Ich kann mich nur freuen, dass sich unser *Guru* nach der langen "seelischen" Pause wieder meldet.. 

Bewusst "seelisch" gesagt, weil er wie'n Schwein trainiert haben muss, da die Einstiegstour schon jetzt einen minimum von 900 HM ausweist (eine kluge eingebaute Filterfunktion für erbärmliche Fitnesszustände wie der aktuelle von mir jedenfalls), die Konkurrenzstellung zur TT-Runde ist zumindest in diesem Zusammenhang gegeben. 

Wenn ich unseren morgigen "Traumwochenendausflug zum Pfälzerwald" gesund überstanden habe, werde ich sicherlich an einem Feiertag die leckere Siebengebirgerunde vom Chef nicht verpassen. Auch wenn ich, passend zum Helloween, wie n Zombie erscheinen muss. 



			
				on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> So langsam bin ich in jungen Jahren auch gefahren.  Habt ihr euren Strom nicht bezahlt.


So was gibt Mut! Es gab reichlich Reserven als wir zurück waren! 

Also, man sieht sich.. 

Mikkael

PS. Glüder rückwärts 5 Haltestellen, es wird immer schlimmer..


----------



## Handlampe (28. Oktober 2005)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> ....die Konkurrenzstellung zur TT-Runde ist zumindest in diesem Zusammenhang gegeben.
> 
> Wenn ich unseren morgigen "Traumwochenendausflug zum Pfälzerwald" gesund überstanden habe, werde ich sicherlich an einem Feiertag die leckere Siebengebirgerunde vom Chef nicht verpassen.(



....tztztz, aber nur in diesem Zusammenhang Konkurrenz. 
Ansonsten gibt es ein aufgewärmtes 7Gänge Menue am 2,5 m breiten Buffet inclusive besserwissender wandernder Feiertagsmitesser.


----------



## hardy_aus_k (29. Oktober 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

es gibt Konkurrenten und Mitwettbewerber. Gegenüber der Tomburger Runde bin ich maximal Mitwettbewerber, keine Konkurrenz   

Aktuell kämpfe ich noch mit meinem Tretlager, das sich in keinster Weise meinen Vorstellungen entsprechend verhält. Aber was soll es, dann wird das 7G eben mit einem ausgeschlagenen Tretlager bezwungen   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Marco_Lev (30. Oktober 2005)

hallo zusammen,

wollte mal hören ob morgen jemand lust hat einen abstecher in die wupperberge zu machen. wollte nicht vor 12 uhr starten, also erstmal schön ausschlafen 
start sollte opladen bahnhof sein.

gruß marco


----------



## Knallar (30. Oktober 2005)

Da bin ich evtl. dabei, wenn es nicht zuu anstrengend wird. 

Was hast Du Dir denn vorgestellt?


----------



## Marco_Lev (30. Oktober 2005)

wollte von opladen aus erstmal richtung diepental, und dann zur sengbach, von da aus gehts dann über jede menge trails wieder zurück.
tempo eher langsam.
ist gut zu schaffen, falls zu anstrengend kann man jederzeit verkürzen. ist ne sehr schöne runde.

gruß marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dischi07 (30. Oktober 2005)

Hi Marco,

hey - warum hast du dich bei der Tour am Dienstag (Handlampe) wieder abgemeldet?
Hatte mich schon gefreut mit dir die Trails dort unsicher zu machen...  

Grüße
Dirk


----------



## dischi07 (30. Oktober 2005)

@ Marco_Lev

ich sehe gerade... hast du es etwa schon getan...???   

Bist du etwa schon "stolzer", bzw. "glücklicher" Besitzer eines neuen Bikes... - kann es sein????   

Oh Gott... - da kann ich die Zeit ja noch nicht einmal mehr im Uphill aufholen - übern Downhill brauchen wir ja dann gar nicht mehr sprechen!    

Grüße
Dirk


----------



## Marco_Lev (30. Oktober 2005)

muß morgen leider wieder zur nachtschicht. bin davon ausgegangen wir hätten dort alle nen brückentag, aber pustekuchen.
werde ich also morgen ne runde drehen. komm doch einfach mit dischi 
@knallar: was sagste zu der runde?

gruß marco


----------



## Marco_Lev (30. Oktober 2005)

dischi07 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Marco_Lev
> 
> ich sehe gerade... hast du es etwa schon getan...???
> 
> ...



genau, ich habe den großen schritt gewagt 
eins ist klar, downhill geht jetzt noch einiges mehr   
über den uphill bin ich mir da noch nicht so im klaren, werde da noch etwas testen müssen.

gruß marco


----------



## dischi07 (30. Oktober 2005)

Marco_Lev schrieb:
			
		

> muß morgen leider wieder zur nachtschicht. bin davon ausgegangen wir hätten dort alle nen brückentag, aber pustekuchen.
> werde ich also morgen ne runde drehen. komm doch einfach mit dischi
> @knallar: was sagste zu der runde?
> 
> gruß marco



Tja, da geht es mir leider nicht anders - muss morgen leider auch arbeiten!
Federweg - vorne/hinten... wieviel haste zu bieten?


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (30. Oktober 2005)

Marco_Lev schrieb:
			
		

> genau, ich habe den großen schritt gewagt
> eins ist klar, downhill geht jetzt noch einiges mehr
> über den uphill bin ich mir da noch nicht so im klaren, werde da noch etwas testen müssen.
> 
> gruß marco


Hallo Marco,
dann auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike!   
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## dischi07 (30. Oktober 2005)

@ Marco_Lev:

an deiner Stelle würde ich mir das GT als Retro-Speedbike fertig machen - dünne  Reifen usw. - kannste schön zum Km-fressen nehmen!?
Mit den ganzen geilen Teilen, darfst du das Bike nicht im Keller verstauben lassen!!!!

Grüße
Dirk


----------



## Knallar (30. Oktober 2005)

Bin dabei. 

Bring evtl. noch einen Freund mit.

12 Uhr am Bahnhof?

Meine Visage kannste Dir bei meinen Fotos ansehen. ^^


----------



## Enrgy (30. Oktober 2005)

dischi07 schrieb:
			
		

> ... das GT als Retro-Speedbike fertig machen - dünne Reifen usw....


Ich hab noch 2 guterhaltene Panaracer Smoke I in schmalen 1,95Zoll (original von 1995), bei Interesse kannste dich ja mal melden!


----------



## Marco_Lev (30. Oktober 2005)

danke, danke.

hinten 130mm, vorne 120mm.
was ich mit dem GT anstelle weiß ich noch nicht. vielleicht als ersatzbike, für den winter, oder wenn das andere mal zum service/reperatur muß.
hab ja noch ein rennrad, aber das ist irgendwie garnicht so mein fall.

ok, dann sagen wir morgen um 12 uhr ab bahnhof opladen.
schreibe den termin jetzt noch aus.

gruß marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zachi (30. Oktober 2005)

@Marco,

schade, daß ich morgen nicht frei habe   , wäre gern mitgefahren, scheint ja spaßig zu werden morgen.
Dein neuer Drahtesel sieht ja richtig gut aus, jetzt mußt du nur noch eine bißchen was in Sachen Technik lernen, damit du das Bike nicht ständig zum Sercvice bringen mußt  

Gruß
Zachi


----------



## juchhu (1. November 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Es wird einmal wieder in die Heide zur 'Flughafen im blauen Licht'-Tour gehen.
> ...
> VG Martin


 
Am 16.11.2005 gehts bei Vollmond in die Wahner Heide zum blauen Flughafen. 

Mehr Infos dazu über URL in meiner Signatur. 

VG Martin


----------



## volker k (1. November 2005)

Hallo Hardy.

Vielen Dank für die Klasse 7GB-Tour    . War echt genial gewesen. Bei der nächsten Tour werden wir aber mal alle 7 Berge erklimmen  . Ralf hat mich angerufen als ich gerade auf der Autobahn war , das er am Einkehrhäuschen angekommen ist und hat gefragt ob wir noch vorbeikommen   . Ich soll auch noch schöne Grüße bestellen.

Bis demnächst einmal ( vieleicht ja noch mal ein Nachtreffen des Schweiznachtreffen??? )


----------



## mikkael (4. November 2005)

Bei all dem Blödsinn, was es zur Zeit im Forum gibt, gerät unser Thread mächtig ins Abseits, sogar nun auf die zweite Seite. Peinlich! 

Tja, wenn weniger gefahren wird, muss man ein Teil seiner Energie für sinnlosere Dinge widmen, wie z.B. Winterpokalorganisation. Ein kleiner Hinweis in eigener Sache: Es gibt noch einen Platz frei beim Team Feierabendbiker, in drei Tagen geht es los.. 

VG Mikkael


----------



## Michael13 (5. November 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

morgen um 10.00 Uhr gehts wieder los ab Bahnhof Opladen!!
Nach der tollen TT Siegestour mit Handlampe (ca. 30 Teilnehmer!!  ) am letzten Dienstag fahren wir morgen in die Wupperberge

Also wer Lust und Zeit hat : eintragen marsch, marsch  

Bis dann
Michael


----------



## JürgenK (5. November 2005)

Michael13 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> morgen um 10.00 Uhr gehts wieder los ab Bahnhof Opladen!!
> Nach der tollen TT Siegestour mit Handlampe (ca. 30 Teilnehmer!!  ) am letzten Dienstag fahren wir morgen in die Wupperberge
> ...




Komme mit.

Andy, kannst du die Pumpe mitbringen? Sonst hol ich Sie danach bei dir ab.

Bis denn

Jürgen


----------



## mikkael (6. November 2005)

Nun, so weit so gut!

Unser *"Team Feierabendbiker"* wurde soeben wiederhergestellt. 

Obwohl, *Manni*, einer unserer Shooting Stars von einem reichen "spanischen" Team ablösefrei abgeworben wurde, die schillernde Persönlichkeit *Enrgy* sich in Ruhe mehr auf Bauchtanz konzentrieren will und weil unser *Zippi* beleidigt ist, weil seine Schwimmkurse mit den Kleinen im Hallenbad nicht zählen dürfen, mussten wir uns auf dem Transfermarkt umschauen, bevor Uli Höness und die FC Bayern uns die Talente wegschnappten.

Dabei haben wir, nach mehreren hartnäckigen Verhandlungsrunden, einen hochkarrätigen Zugang zu melden: *Mr. Sonntag*! (Über die Ablösesumme wurde Stillschweigen vereinbart). Ausserdem haben wir uns im linken "Schulter"bereich mit einem neuen Hoffnungsträger verstärkt: *Fietser* (der, der endlich will!). In der Defensive sorgt unser *Mann aus K*, zusammen mit *MTB309* wie gewohnt für Ruhe und Ordnung. Derweil werde ich werde die korrupten Schiedsrichter bestechen, damit *Juchhu* für seine "Technikkurse" keine Punkte erhält und seine höchstgeheimen Trainingspläne unverzüglich offenlegen muss! 

Da es bei dem aktuellen Winterpokal, im Gegensatz zu letztem Jahr, um viel wichtigeres geht, wie zum Beispiel um ne *Kiste Kölsch*, *viel Baklava*, *Kofferraumzwiebelkuchen* oder sogar um einen *Fahrtechnikkurs*, werden wir mit allen gängigen Tricks agieren: Die Punkte später "und angemessen" eintragen, die Zeiten stets nach oben Runden, Alternativsportarthorizont mit in Vergessenheit geratene Sportarten wie "Pausemachtausbruttonetto" unverschämt ausweiten. Also, Vooorsicht: Cool mint!

Tja, ab morgen geht es los.. Apropos morgen, ich habe eigentlich bereits gepunktet, aber *noch* nichts eingetragen!  

VG Mikkael


----------



## Delgado (7. November 2005)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Dabei haben wir, nach mehreren hatnäckigen Verhandlungsrunden, einen hochkarrätigen Zugang zu melden: *Mr. Sonntag*! (Über die Ablösesumme wurde Stillschweigen vereinbart).




Stillschweigen ist ja schön und gut.
Dann muss die Kohle aber langsam mal rüberkommen


----------



## juchhu (7. November 2005)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Derweil werde ich werde die korrupten Schiedsrichter bestechen, damit *Juchhu* für seine "Technikkurse" keine Punkte erhält und seine höchstgeheimen Trainingspläne unverzüglich offenlegen muss!
> 
> ...


 
Na, schon Angstschweiss auf der Stirn? 

Also, bis Ende des Winterpokal 2005/2006 werden von mir keine Technikkurse angeboten. Nur Touren mitfahren und die eine oder andere guiden.

Wg. höchstgeheime Trainingspläne:

Ja, ich habe ein wenig aufgerüstet. (Mal abgesehen von meiner Lichtorgie )
Zu meinem neuen Ergometer habe ich eine Trainingssoftware dazubekommen.
Sehr nett gemacht und für mich mehr als ausreichend. So kann ich die manipulationssicher Ergo-Datenerhebung in die Software übertragen. Außerdem können auch meine Alternativsportarten wie Breathwalking  und Baby-Schwimmen  sowie Agility  verwaltet werden.

Mein nunmehr dreiwöchiges Ergotraining zeigt erste Erfolge. Meine Bergschwäche verringert sich langsam.

Sobald die KFL-Team-Website steht, kann ich auf Wunsch gerne die abgearbeiteten Trainingspläne von Woche zu Woche veröffentlichen (glaube aber kaum, dass das wirklich jemanden interessiert).   

Gutes Gelingen wünsche ich uns.  
Und der wahre Feind ist nicht die Konkurrenz sondern man selbst. 

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schreiner2 (7. November 2005)

@Delgado
ich hab da mal ne frage zum winterpokal.
und zwar gehe ich jetzt mal davon aus, dass man seine statistik erst nach der leistung einträgt.
du hast jetzt um 6.44 uhr 90 min biken eingetragen. bist du dann tatsächlich um punt 0 uhr losgefahren um freudig den wp zu eröffnen?  

mfg Schreiner


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (7. November 2005)

Schreiner2 schrieb:
			
		

> @Delgado
> ich hab da mal ne frage zum winterpokal.
> und zwar gehe ich jetzt mal davon aus, dass man seine statistik erst nach der leistung einträgt.
> du hast jetzt um 6.44 uhr 90 min biken eingetragen. bist du dann tatsächlich um punt 0 uhr losgefahren um freudig den wp zu eröffnen?
> ...


Also nach Adam Riese (und wie ich Michael/delgado kenne), würde ich vermuten:
Abfahrt 5 Uhr, Ankunft 6.30 Uhr, Umziehen u.a. 13 min, Eintragung 6.44 Uhr
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## dischi07 (7. November 2005)

Schreiner2 schrieb:
			
		

> @Delgado
> ich hab da mal ne frage zum winterpokal.
> und zwar gehe ich jetzt mal davon aus, dass man seine statistik erst nach der leistung einträgt.
> du hast jetzt um 6.44 uhr 90 min biken eingetragen. bist du dann tatsächlich um punt 0 uhr losgefahren um freudig den wp zu eröffnen?
> ...



@ Delgado: Diese Frage kann ich nur unterstützen...!!!!!

Ich dachte schon, ich wäre früh dran mit meinem laufen vor der Arbeit...!?

Da kommt natürlich die Frage auf, wie manche Leute letztes Jahr zu ihren Punkten gekommen sind...  
- wie wäre es... - dann kann ich ja auch die 300min von Gestern (135km mit dem Rennrad) dazu nehmen - aber... es geht ja heute erst los - oder!!????

Grüße
Dirk


----------



## juchhu (7. November 2005)

dischi07 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Delgado: Diese Frage kann ich nur unterstützen...!!!!!
> 
> Ich dachte schon, ich wäre früh dran mit meinem laufen vor der Arbeit...!?
> 
> ...


 
Ach Leute, der Winterpokalstart ist gerade mal ein paar Stunden her, und hier toben schon wieder die Spekulationen und Verdächtigungen rum.  Locker bleiben.  
Letztlich b e s c h e i s s t man sich doch nur selbst.
Soll doch jede(r) machen, wie er/sie will bzw. es braucht. 

VG Martin


----------



## mikkael (7. November 2005)

Wer den Michael kennt, weiss, dass die Uhr bei Ihm bikemäßig anders tickt, und das ist auch gut so! Ich gönne ihm vom Herzen die Titelverteidigung! 

@juchhu
ich bin verwirrt, 3 Wochen Ergotraining (jetzt schon?).. Was hast du vor?


----------



## Manni (7. November 2005)

So dann gieße ich mal etwas Öl ins Feuer.    Schaut euch mal das an    Der ist glaub ich Leuchtturmwärter    Wenn der jeden Morgen 10 Stunden fährt viel Spaß bei der Jagdt delgado   

Regt euch ab. Interessiert doch keinen, was irgendwelche Leute da eintragen. Tragt ein was ihr fahrt und habt Spaß dabei.   
Es geht schließlich darum fitt fürs Frühjahr zu werden. Ich werde mir dieses Jahr auch nicht mehr den ganzen Matsch antun. Und mal ehrlich wer heute bei dem Wetter fährt, für ein paar Punkte ist entweder ne arme Sau, oder selbst Schuld. Habe das letztes Jahr auch viel zu verbissen gesehen. 
Also schlagt euch einfach mit den Bikern vor- und hinter euch. Die sind dann meistens auch in der selben Leistungsgruppe. Alles andere macht keinen Sinn.

Gruß Manni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (7. November 2005)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Wer den Michael kennt, weiss, dass die Uhr bei Ihm bikemäßig anders tickt, und das ist auch gut so! Ich gönne ihm vom Herzen die Titelverteidigung!


 
Wer jeden Tag zur Arbeit mit dem Bike fährt und den auch An- und Abfahrt z.B. zu meinen Fahrtechnikkursen von Gummersbach nach Moitzfeld nicht abschrecken, dem glaube ich auch seine Punkteeintragungen.  Basta  
(Die Rede ist von Michael @Delgado)



			
				mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> @juchhu
> ich bin verwirrt, 3 Wochen Ergotraining (jetzt schon?).. Was hast du vor?


 
Diese Saison (Frühjahr bis Herbst 2005) war tourenmäßig ein Desaster. Seitdem ich ab 2001 MTB fahre, bin ich in keine Saison (durchschnittlich etwas über 4 tkm) so wenig gefahren wie in dieser (unter 2 tkm  ).

Da ich mit Gewicht und Fitness-Stand mehr als unzufrieden bin, habe ich vor drei Wochen ein bisschen Geld ausgegeben, um endlich meine Bergschwäche/allgemeiner Fitness-Stand/Gewicht zu beseitigen/erhöhen/senken.

Da ich ausprobieren wollte, ob ich mit der Trainingssoftware und den einzelnen vorgeschriebenen Übungeneinheiten klarkomme, habe ich eine dreiwöchige Vorlaufszeit gewählt  (naja, die hat sich halt so ergeben, weil vor drei Wochen ALDI einen Ergometer im Angebot hatte).
Mit der Trainingssoftware bin ich sehr zufrieden. Die Ergebnisse und Auswertung zeigen auf, dass ich meine Bergschwäche langsam verbessere, mein Fitness-Stand ebenfalls langsam steigt.  Nur mein Gewicht hat sich noch nicht verändert. l

Du siehst, alles im grünen Bereich. Und mehr als durschnittlich 30 Punkte pro Woche habe ich erstmal nicht geplant. 
Kein Gefahr für das Feierabendbiker Team  oder gar @Delgado  .

VG Martin


----------



## mikkael (7. November 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Basta!


Bastakanzlerexekutivrecht! 



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Diese Saison (Frühjahr bis Herbst 2005) war tourenmäßig ein Desaster!


Das sieht man: immer noch keine technische Runde in der Hardt [IGNORE]Cox[/IGNORE] mit mir! 



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Kein Gefahr für das Feierabendbiker Team..


Jajajaja.. So fängt es immer an.


----------



## dischi07 (7. November 2005)

Hi Leute,

nicht das manche Leute etwas falsch in den Hals bekommen, mein: "stellt sich die Frage - wie manche Leute letztes Jahr an ihre Punkte gekommen sind!?" ist nicht speziel auf "Delgado" gemünzt - es war eher allgemein gehalten, da (wie man bei Manni sehen kann) schon wieder die unglaublichsten Daten eingetragen werden!
Mich hat letztes Jahr nur immer gewundert, wieviel manche Leute doch mit dem Rad unterwegs sind - eigentlich hätten die keinen einzigen Marathon überstehen dürfen... - denn wie jeder interessierte Sportler weiß, entsteht die Leistungssteigerung nicht nur aus dem Training sondern vorallem während der Regeneration zwischen den Trainingsphasen (einfach ausgedrückt) - auch Superkompensation/Überkompensation genannt! Einige Personen wären so übertrainiert gewesen, dass sie eher nen Schritt nach hinten hätten machen müssen! 
So, jetzt habe ich mal einen raushängen lassen   

@Delgado: nichts für ungut!

@all: Wie schon angesprochen, soll jeder machen was er will - aber ein Kopfschütteln sollte schon drin sein!?

Grüße
Dirk


----------



## juchhu (7. November 2005)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Bastakanzlerexekutivrecht!


 
Sind wir nicht alle ein bisschen Schröder?  



			
				mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Das sieht man: immer noch keine technische Runde in der Hardt [IGNORE]Cox[/IGNORE] mit mir!


Jaja, genügend Fahrten/Kurse in der Hardt gab es dieses Jahr wahrlich sogar mit Eventcharakter.
Aber da war sich der Herr Mikkael wohl zu fein für oder schon zu gut. 



			
				mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Jajajaja.. So fängt es immer an.


 
Genau, dann geht das Belauern, Hauen und Stechen los.
Auf sie mit Gebrüll! 

Es kann nur ein Team geben:

KFL, 
KFL, 
KFL, 
KFL, 
KFL, 
...

 

VG Martin


----------



## Enrgy (7. November 2005)

dischi07 schrieb:
			
		

> wieviel manche Leute doch mit dem Rad unterwegs sind - eigentlich hätten die keinen einzigen Marathon überstehen dürfen... - denn wie jeder interessierte Sportler weiß, entsteht die Leistungssteigerung nicht nur aus dem Training sondern vorallem während der Regeneration zwischen den Trainingsphasen


... du mußt dich mal von dem Gedanken lösen, daß alle, die hier viel Punkte eintragen auch wirkliche Wettkampffahrer sind.
Ein Student, der Spinning-Kurse gibt, ein Radkurier oder die tägliche Fahrt zur Arbeit und zurück machen noch keinen Marathon-Sieger, sorgen aber für viele Punkte und Diskussionsstoff...
War heut nacht noch um 2 Uhr online und eigentlich verwundert, daß noch keine Punkte eingetragen waren.
Entgegen einiger Meinungen nehme ich natürlich am WP teil, nur entziehe ich mich (wie viele andere auch) dem Gruppenstreß. Ich trage hier 1x im Monat meine Punkte ein und das wegen der Verlosung, nicht wegen Fitness oder gar Rennen.
Macht aber trotzdem SPaß, dem ganzen Treibenund Aufregung hier zu folgen!


----------



## mikkael (7. November 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ..Aber da war sich der Herr Mikkael wohl zu fein für oder schon zu gut.


Nöö, muss widersprechen.. 

Alles was südlich der "A4-Köln-Ost-Äquator" ist für Normalmenschlichen aus dem bergischen Norden wochentags nicht zeitig zu erreichen. Alleine die Planung führt zur Frustration. Enrgy kennt es mittlerweile auch.

Wenn wir schon bei der alten Diskussion wären, ohne jetzt jemanden zu kritisieren: *Wer fährt hier wohin um wo zu fahren?* Das Bergische Land ist relativ gross, Eifel ist relativ nah. Obwohl es vor meiner Tür schon auch ansehnliche Trails vorhanden sind, beträgt die Mindestentfernung zum nächsten LMB-Treffpunkt (nach Burscheid B51 Parkplatz) etwa 48 km von meinem Büro, zur WBTS ist es etwa 100 km One-Way, zu den Tomburgern eben noch länger. 

Die Bereitschaft ist immer da, alleine die wöchentliche Fahrerei sorgt für sage und schreibe *8-12.000 km* im Jahr.  Man wird selektiv, bleibt aber meistens vernünftig. Dort, wo man sich trifft, kommt man meistens mit den lokalen Bikern zusammen.

Für eine schöne Runde in der Hardt komme ich aber immer gerne nach Bensberg! 

VG Mikkael


----------



## juchhu (7. November 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> ... *du mußt dich mal von dem Gedanken lösen, daß alle, die hier viel Punkte eintragen auch wirkliche Wettkampffahrer sind.*
> Ein Student, der Spinning-Kurse gibt, ein Radkurier oder die tägliche Fahrt zur Arbeit und zurück machen noch keinen Marathon-Sieger, sorgen aber für viele Punkte und Diskussionsstoff...
> War heut nacht noch um 2 Uhr online und eigentlich verwundert, daß noch keine Punkte eingetragen waren.
> Entgegen einiger Meinungen nehme ich natürlich am WP teil, nur entziehe ich mich (wie viele andere auch) dem Gruppenstreß. Ich trage hier 1x im Monat meine Punkte ein und das wegen der Verlosung, nicht wegen Fitness oder gar Rennen.
> Macht aber trotzdem SPaß, dem ganzen Treibenund Aufregung hier zu folgen!


 
Korrekt 

Außerdem kann man ja auch als Einzelner sein virtuelles 5-er Team bilden  (sogar ohne mehrere Accounts zu registrieren ).
 Eigene Punktezahl mal 5 und in dem Teamranking nachschauen, wo man denn so stehten würde. 

Haut (selber) rein, alles andere ist ist unwichtig bzw. vernachlässigbar.

VG Martin


----------



## Schreiner2 (7. November 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Macht aber trotzdem SPaß, dem ganzen Treibenund Aufregung hier zu folgen!


Ne ne, da hab ich ja einen stein in rollen gebracht (auch wenn das nicht beabsichtig war).
Ich kann mir einfach nicht vorstellen um 4,5 oder 6 uhr morgens aufs bike zu steigen. aber dazu kann ich nur sagen:


----------



## juchhu (7. November 2005)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Nöö, muss widersprechen..
> 
> Alles was südlich der "A4-Köln-Ost-Äquator" ist für Normalmenschlichen aus dem bergischen Norden wochentags nicht zeitig zu erreichen. Alleine die Planung führt zur Frustration. Enrgy kennt es mittlerweile auch.
> 
> ...


 
Eh, Aldder, logger bleiben. 

Das mit dem Autofahren ganz ich voll und ganz nachvollziehen insbesondere unterhalb der Woche.

Deswegen habe ich ja schon den Starttermin (auf Volkers @Enrgy Wunsch) nach hinten verlegt. Bin ja lernfähig und habe Euch gerne an meiner Seite.  (Außerdem könnt Ihr dann meinen Fisness-Stand kontrollieren )

Hardter Runde ist im Augenblick Hardcore.  
Auf den Singletrails ist Schieben und Tragen angesagt. 
Lieber Lüdericher Trailrunde.  Schöne neue Trail entdeckt bzw. entdecken lassen .
Trage den Tremin noch ein. Entweder Wochenende oder wochentags ab 19:00 Uhr am TechnologiePark BGL.

VG Martin


----------



## mikkael (7. November 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Deswegen habe ich ja schon den Starttermin (auf Volkers @Enrgy Wunsch) nach hinten verlegt. Bin ja lernfähig und habe Euch gerne an meiner Seite.


Schaue Dir die Teilnehmer an!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (7. November 2005)

Schreiner2 schrieb:
			
		

> Ne ne, da hab ich ja einen stein in rollen gebracht (auch wenn das nicht beabsichtig war).
> Ich kann mir einfach nicht vorstellen um 4,5 oder 6 uhr morgens aufs bike zu steigen. aber dazu kann ich nur sagen:


 
Warte erstmal ab, wenn ich mit meinen gefürchteten Night-Day oder Day-Night-Touren wieder anfange.  (natürlich mit der "Night & Day"-Musik dazu  )

Ich träume sogar schon nachts vom Biken. 

Aber zieht Euch warm an , meine nächste Motivationsspritze ist gerade angekommen. Halte in meiner Hand meinen neuen Sporty5 Outdoor-MP3-Player von DNT. Mit dieser Droge werde ich nun zukünftig eine Day-Night-Day- oder Night-Day-Night-Tour in Angriff nehmen. Damit sollten dann auch mehr als 30 Punkte am Tag möglich sein.  

Dann schiebe ich nachts noch mein Ergometer ans Bett, papp mir ein paar Elektroden an die Beine  und strample die Nacht im Schlaf durch.
So kann ich mich dann langsam grenzwertig den max. 96 Punkten pro Tag nähern.

Biken,
Biken,
Biken,
Biken,
Biken,
...

VG Martin

PS: Das war eine satirische Annäherung an den Winterpokal 2005/2006.

PPS:



			
				mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Schaue Dir die Teilnehmer an!


 
Alle TeilnehmerInnen sind gerne gesehen.  Ehrlich!!!


----------



## Delgado (7. November 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> So kann ich mich dann langsam grenzwertig den max. 96 Punkten pro Tag nähern.



Wenn's mehr als 96 werden fang' ich sogar an zu zweifeln   


Bis dahin: Viel Spaß  !


----------



## juchhu (7. November 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn's mehr als 96 werden fang' ich sogar an zu zweifeln


 
Bei mutlipler Persönlichkeit (zumindest aus dessen/deren Sicht) auch kein Problem. 



			
				Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Bis dahin: Viel Spaß  !


 
Dir bzw. Euch auch.  

VG Martin


----------



## dischi07 (7. November 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> ... du mußt dich mal von dem Gedanken lösen, daß alle, die hier viel Punkte eintragen auch wirkliche Wettkampffahrer sind.
> Ein Student, der Spinning-Kurse gibt, ein Radkurier oder die tägliche Fahrt zur Arbeit und zurück machen noch keinen Marathon-Sieger, sorgen aber für viele Punkte und Diskussionsstoff...



Jau, da hast du wohl recht... - Asche auf mein Haupt!!!  
Wenn ich ehrlich bin, habe ich da wohl nicht weit genug über den Tellerrand geschaut.
An diese Form des Punktesammelns hatte ich nicht gedacht! 

Wie schon gesagt - @all - nichts für ungut!   

Grüße und noch viel Spaß beim Punktesammeln!


----------



## juchhu (7. November 2005)

dischi07 schrieb:
			
		

> Jau, da hast du wohl recht... - Asche auf mein Haupt!!!
> *Wenn ich ehrlich bin, habe ich da wohl nicht weit genug über den Tellerrand geschaut.*
> An diese Form des Punktesammelns hatte ich nicht gedacht!
> 
> ...


 
Ich habe gerade mal über meinen Tellerrand geschaut wg. Fahrtechnikkursvorbereitung 2006  

Dieses kleine Video (3,7 MB) von Ryan Leech ist fahrtechnisch das Beste, was ich bisher gesehen habe. 
Die Startsequenz ist schon klasse, aber seinen Eisenbahnschienenfreestyle ist Weltklasse.   
Aber schaut selbst: http://s1.putfile.com/videos/a9-30216535160.wmv

Viel Spass

VG Martin

PS: Ich glaube, ich steig auf BobyCar um.


----------



## volker k (7. November 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe gerade mal über meinen Tellerrand geschaut wg. Fahrtechnikkursvorbereitung 2006
> 
> Dieses kleine Video (3,7 MB) von Ryan Leech ist fahrtechnisch das Beste, was ich bisher gesehen habe.
> Die Startsequenz ist schon klasse, aber seinen Eisenbahnschienenfreestyle ist Weltklasse.
> ...




Hach ja  . Diese Bike Videos mit der eingebauten Depridanachfunktion  .
Ich habe noch einige andere Videos aufm Rechner immer wenn ich mir die anschaue könnte ich zustände kriegen , aber wir sind voll dabei demnächst auch solche leckerchen fahren zu können     ( Wunschtermin 2025    ).

Bis dann ( Depris Inklusive )


----------



## Enrgy (7. November 2005)

Schau mal hier in dem Thread nach, da kannste dich totsehen an solchen Sachen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=42829&page=1&pp=40

Hab am Wochenende irgendwas aus Australien runtergeladen (Link auch hier im Trial-Forum, aber vergessen wo) die sind auch nicht schlecht.

EDIT: hier is der Link nach Daun-Ander: http://www.canberratrials.com/videos.htm



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Ich glaube, ich steig auf BobyCar um.


glaubste damit fährt sich das leichter??


----------



## Spooky (7. November 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe gerade mal über meinen Tellerrand geschaut wg. Fahrtechnikkursvorbereitung 2006
> 
> Dieses kleine Video (3,7 MB) von Ryan Leech ist fahrtechnisch das Beste, was ich bisher gesehen habe.
> Die Startsequenz ist schon klasse, aber seinen Eisenbahnschienenfreestyle ist Weltklasse.
> ...



Oh Gott wie geil   

BTW: Weiß jemand von wem die Hintergrundmusik ist ???


Viele Grüße
Marco


----------



## juchhu (7. November 2005)

Spooky schrieb:
			
		

> Oh Gott wie geil
> 
> BTW: Weiß jemand von wem die Hintergrundmusik ist ???
> 
> ...


 
Hieroglyphics feat. goapele - Soweto (nicht gewußt, sondern abgeschrieben  )

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spooky (7. November 2005)

Danke !!!


----------



## Fietser (8. November 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Diese Saison (Frühjahr bis Herbst 2005) war tourenmäßig ein Desaster.
> Kein Gefahr für das Feierabendbiker Team  oder gar @Delgado  .
> VG Martin



a propos... was macht eigentlich die Planung der Ringwall Tour? Als ehemals rechts- (nicht links, Mikkael!!!) seitig schulterlädierter aufgrund einer Dinstreise verspätet in den Winterpokal startender Teammitstreiter käme so eine 'all ring walls in one day tour' gerade techt zum Punktesammeln...

Also los!


----------



## JürgenK (8. November 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Hieroglyphics feat. goapele - Soweto (nicht gewußt, sondern abgeschrieben  )
> 
> VG Martin




Mahlzeit Martin,

gehört das alles zum Namen oder hört der vor dem . oder dem - auf? 
Die Frage ist durchaus ernst gemeint.

Jürgen


----------



## JürgenK (8. November 2005)

a propos Mahlzeit, wie ist denn so das Interesse an einem erneuten Weihnachts  -Bike-Essen.   
Falls Interesse besteht würde ich aus verkehrspolitischen, traditionellen, konditionellen und sonstigen Gründen wieder für die altbewährte Haaasenmühle plädieren.
Da @zippi die Mädels   da ja alle kennt (oder gehört ihm der Laden?) besorgt er uns bestimmt wieder ein paar Tische.

Falls es eine andere Lokalität sein sollte nun gut, nur bitte nicht gerade in Alfter.

Na wie schaut´s???

Jürgen


----------



## juchhu (8. November 2005)

Fietser schrieb:
			
		

> a propos... was macht eigentlich die Planung der Ringwall Tour? Als ehemals rechts- (nicht links, Mikkael!!!) seitig schulterlädierter aufgrund einer Dinstreise verspätet in den Winterpokal startender Teammitstreiter käme so eine 'all ring walls in one day tour' gerade techt zum Punktesammeln...
> 
> Also los!


 
Jaja, der Herr Christoph @Fiester. Kaum hat er die Stützräder von seinem Bike abgemacht, da er sich wie ein junger Gott fühlt, schon drangsaliert er andere. 

Thema: Ringwalltour

Ja, ich habe zwischenzeitlich zwei längere im Sommer gemacht. Habe aber immer noch nicht alle Verbindungsstrecken ausprobiert. Zz. sind noch mehrere 1-Ringwalltouren mit Ingo, Steve und Jo gemacht worden.
Da mir die Entwicklung des Forums und das Verhalten einiger User mehr und mehr missfiel, habe ich von dem Ringwallprojekt als öffentliche Tour erstmal Abstand genommen. Außerdem besitze ich nicht die Organisationshingabe und Guidingqualität eines Uwe @Handlampe. Diese Teilnehmeranzahl (z.B. Sieg(es)fahrt   ) mit dem damit verbundenen organisatorischem Vorlauf ist nicht das, was ich mir für meine Touren vorstelle. Bei mir hört der Spass bei 8-10 TeilnehmerInnen + Guide auf. Darüber hinaus sind die unterschiedliche Voraussetzungen, Vorlieben und gruppendynamische Prozesse nur noch schwer zu 'kontrollieren'. (mal abgesehen von Pleiten, Pech und Pannen, deren Wahrscheinlichkeit mit der TeilnehmerInnenanzahl steigt )
Bei der nächsten größeren (Explorer)-Ringwalltour werde ich meine Buddies persönlich einladen. Das gibt im Vorfeld dann keine Diskussionen, und der Spass an der Sache bleibt erhalten.



			
				JürgenK schrieb:
			
		

> Mahlzeit Martin,
> 
> gehört das alles zum Namen oder hört der vor dem . oder dem - auf?
> Die Frage ist durchaus ernst gemeint.
> ...


 
Habe ihn auch in folgender Schreibweise gefunden:

Hieroglyphics - Soweto

So, und jetzt such' selber weiter! 

VG Martin

PS: Weihnachtsessen

Ich bin dafür!  Standort ok oder zentraler nach Köln, damit die Jungs und Mädels aus dem Süden nicht so lange fahren müssen. Wenn wir nur mal die gemeldeten WP-Teams dieses Unterforums als mögliche Teilnehmer in Betracht ziehen, könnte es verdammt voll werden.


----------



## Enrgy (8. November 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Standort ok oder zentraler nach Köln...


...Mäckes am Dom...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (8. November 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> ...Mäckes am Dom...


 
Als geschlossene Veranstaltung hat das bestimmt auch seinen (Brech)Reiz.  

VG Martin


----------



## Michael13 (12. November 2005)

Hallo biker,

hier der Hinweis für alle, die es noch nicht wissen:
Sonntag, 10.00 Uhr Bahnhof Opladen MTB Sonntagstour!!
Nachschauen,eintragen und mitfahren   

Bis dann
Michael


----------



## Hoeppi (12. November 2005)

Salutas Mikaele,

ich denke ich werde Dich morgen mal wieder begleiten
(Wetter sieht gut aus).
Muss nur meiner Freundin erklären, dass Du mir
wichtiger bist.  

Also bis morgen in alter Frische.
Gruß Thomas


----------



## Michael13 (12. November 2005)

Hallo Thomas,

na dann viel Spaß beim erklären  

Bis morgen
Michael


----------



## JürgenK (14. November 2005)

JürgenK schrieb:
			
		

> a propos Mahlzeit, wie ist denn so das Interesse an einem erneuten Weihnachts  -Bike-Essen.
> Falls Interesse besteht würde ich aus verkehrspolitischen, traditionellen, konditionellen und sonstigen Gründen wieder für die altbewährte Haaasenmühle plädieren.
> Da @zippi die Mädels   da ja alle kennt (oder gehört ihm der Laden?) besorgt er uns bestimmt wieder ein paar Tische.
> 
> ...




So eine überwältigende Resonanz hätte ich wirklich nicht erwartet.  

Ich schlage vor, Martin, Volker und ich treffen uns in der Haaaasenmühle und bestellen uns drei Seniorenteller  und geben uns ordentlich die  

Wir können das ja kurzfristig per PM abklären  


Bis denn

Jürgen


----------



## on any sunday (14. November 2005)

JürgenK schrieb:
			
		

> So eine überwältigende Resonanz hätte ich wirklich nicht erwartet.
> 
> Ich schlage vor, Martin, Volker und ich treffen uns in der Haaaasenmühle und bestellen uns drei Seniorenteller  und geben uns ordentlich die
> 
> ...



Ich hätte auch gern einen Seniorenteller, aber nur mit gut beißbaren Nahrungsmitteln.


----------



## Juppidoo (14. November 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hätte auch gern einen Seniorenteller, aber nur mit gut beißbaren Nahrungsmitteln.





Na gut, ich komme dann auch. Bin auch für die Haaaaaaaaasenmühle.(Verdammter Gruppenzwang  )


Mikele, bringst du deinen Gelenkstrohhalm mit


----------



## Manni (15. November 2005)

Also ich bin auch dabei, hab den Beitrag nur überlesen. Gegen die Haasenmühle hätte ich auch nichts ein zuwenden, außer das die Potionen letztes Jahr etwas klein waren   

Gruß Manni


----------



## mikkael (15. November 2005)

Juppidoo schrieb:
			
		

> ..Verdammter Gruppenzwang


Brauchst du einen professionellen *Organisator mit Erfahrung an Weihnachtsfeiern*? 

Kenne jemand!


----------



## juchhu (15. November 2005)

JürgenK schrieb:
			
		

> So eine überwältigende Resonanz hätte ich wirklich nicht erwartet.
> 
> Ich schlage vor, Martin, Volker und ich treffen uns in der Haaaasenmühle und bestellen uns drei Seniorenteller  und geben uns ordentlich die
> 
> ...


 
Danke Jürgen für Dein Engagement. 

Bin dabei, nennt mir den Termin, damit ich noch rechtzeitig meine Auslandsimpfungen auffrischen und ein Einreisevisum beantragen kann.  

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hilljumper (15. November 2005)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich bin auch dabei, hab den Beitrag nur überlesen. Gegen die Haasenmühle hätte ich auch nichts ein zuwenden, außer das die Potionen letztes Jahr etwas klein waren
> 
> Gruß Manni



Dann hattest Du wohl letztes Jahr schon den Seniorenteller, die sind immer kleiner


----------



## MTB-Kao (15. November 2005)

Hi Bikerz,

ja, mich gibt es tatsächlich auch  Mein Bike hat eine Grundinspektion erhalten und leider musste ich auf einige Ersatzteile warten. A propos warten: meine Gabel muss ich auch noch zum Warten einschicken   Da ich außerdem die nächsten Wochen noch renovieren und umziehen muss wird es wohl dieses Jahr nichts mehr mit Biken... naja, vielleicht nach Weihnachten. A propos Weihnachten: Weihnachtsfeier hört sich gut an. War ja lustig und lecker letztes Jahr 

Ein a propos habe ich noch: A propos Umzug: in Köln-Weidenpesch wird eine schöne große Altbauwohnung frei. Sollte jemand eine suchen oder mal was hören, meldet euch bei mir.

So long
Lars


----------



## Delgado (15. November 2005)

MTB-Kao schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Bikerz,
> 
> ja, mich gibt es tatsächlich auch  Mein Bike hat eine Grundinspektion erhalten und leider musste ich auf einige Ersatzteile warten. A propos warten: meine Gabel muss ich auch noch zum Warten einschicken   Da ich außerdem die nächsten Wochen noch renovieren und umziehen muss wird es wohl dieses Jahr nichts mehr mit Biken... naja, vielleicht nach Weihnachten. A propos Weihnachten: Weihnachtsfeier hört sich gut an. War ja lustig und lecker letztes Jahr
> 
> ...



Hi Lars,

könnte Dir ein schnuckeliges Hardtail mit Starrgabel leihen wenn Du vom Umzug mal ausspannen willst.

Gruß


----------



## JürgenK (15. November 2005)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Brauchst du einen professionellen *Organisator mit Erfahrung an Weihnachtsfeiern*?
> 
> Kenne jemand!



Tach Mika,

außer mir würde mir im Moment keiner einfallen, außer, ja außer vielleicht @juchuuuh (Dann wird es aber dieses Jahr nichts mehr  ) Das Leben kann so gemein sein  

Bis denn

Juppidoo


----------



## JürgenK (15. November 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Dann hattest Du wohl letztes Jahr schon den Seniorenteller, die sind immer kleiner



Das war nicht der Seniorenteller sondern der Kinderteller
 die sind auch nicht größer. Manni sei doch nicht so kleinlich, bestell dir doch einfach 2 Essen  

bis denn

Juppidoo


----------



## andy_b (15. November 2005)

JürgenK schrieb:
			
		

> So eine überwältigende Resonanz hätte ich wirklich nicht erwartet.
> 
> Bis denn
> 
> Jürgen



Hallo Jürgen,

würde auch mit in den Bunnyschuppen kommen.
Die Größe der Portionen ist mir eh egal, Hauptsache  

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Manni (15. November 2005)

Wie hieß der Laden nochmal?    Berverly


----------



## Juppidoo (16. November 2005)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Wie hieß der Laden nochmal?    Berverly




Beverly Laden, wie hört sich das denn an.   Der hieß doch anders.

Na gut, dann brauchen wir nur noch einen, der das organisiert. Ich bin dafür zu alt.   Da sich Mika ja praktisch schon angeboten hat.......  

Danke Mika  

Ich sach mal bei den Tomburgern Bescheid, einmal in Jahr kann man das ertragen


----------



## MTB-Kao (16. November 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Lars,
> 
> könnte Dir ein schnuckeliges Hardtail mit Starrgabel leihen wenn Du vom Umzug mal ausspannen willst.
> 
> Gruß



Danke Micha, aber dann nehme ich eher das Angebot von Frank an und baue eine Gabel von ihm bei mir ein. Aber ich denke auch dafür werde ich keine Zeit haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikkael (16. November 2005)

Es hat uns letztes Jahr Spaß gemacht, deshalb gibt es dieses Jahr nochmal:

*    Weihnachtsfeier der Feierabendbiker    *

>>> Alle weitere Informationen sind findet Ihr hier! <<<

VG Mikkael


----------



## on any sunday (16. November 2005)

MTB-Kao schrieb:
			
		

> Danke Micha, aber dann nehme ich eher das Angebot von Frank an und baue eine Gabel von ihm bei mir ein. Aber ich denke auch dafür werde ich keine Zeit haben



Oh, es lebt.  Dann kann ich mir ja eine Nachfrage sparen. Ist also familien/umzugstechnisch voll ausgelastet und hat ein puttes Rad. Vielleicht ist es bis zum Winter wieder ganz und wir können dann wieder eine lockere Schneeschuhtour um Altenberg starten.

Tschö

Mikele


----------



## MTB-Kao (17. November 2005)

@onkel sonntag
schneeschuhtour ist natürlich fest eingeplant. dieses mal aber vielleicht nicht gerade im antauenden schnee  ich erinneri mich da an eine sehr schöne tour mit manni bei klasse schnee und geilem wetter. bis dahin sollte ich mir allerdings ein behizbares schaltwerk besorgen da dieses im winter ab und an eingefroren ist 

also, die hoffnung nicht aufgeben: ich komme wieder   früher oder später...


----------



## mikkael (17. November 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> ..wieder eine lockere Schneeschuhtour um Altenberg


Bin dabei.. Barfuß!


----------



## Manni (18. November 2005)

Hallo alle mit einander,
da Hardy erst um 13:30 startet hier der Aufruf an alle Frühaufsteher   
Ab 11:15 Uhr starten wir zur Tour ab dem Bahnhof Opladen, um 12 Uhr sind wir dann in Hilgen, wo wir Schreiner2 abfangen. 
Ihr habt also die Möglichkeit entweder in Opladen oder in Hilgen zu uns zu stoßen. Gefahren wird bis es dunkel wird    also so bis um 5. Wir brauchen die Punkte    

Streckenverlauf:
Von Opladen nach Diepental und durchs Luisental nach Hilgen. Dann auf anspruchsvollen Trails erst ins Eifgental und dann nachdem wir wieder nach Hilgen aufgestiegen sind, queren wir rüber zur Sengbachsperre und es geht auf den Trails an der Wupper entlang nach Leichlingen. Von hier dann zurück nach Opladen. Wer noch hinauf nach Hilgen muß, wird dann noch hinauf geleitet. Den Weg fahr ich in beide Richtungen gern   

Stats: 50-60km bei ca. 1000Hm.

Gruß Manni


----------



## hardy_aus_k (18. November 2005)

@Manni

In welchem Team bist Du eigentlich unterwegs ?

Bei uns geht es nicht nur später zur Sache, sondern es geht auch ein wenig ruhiger zur Sache. Ich begrenze die ganze Sache auf maximal drei Stunden. Das reicht bei den Temparaturen.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikkael (18. November 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> ..begrenze die ganze Sache auf maximal drei Stunden.


Hardy,
mehr werde ich absolut nicht können. Ziemlich eng ist es morgen.

Aber wir sehen uns. 

VG Mikkael


----------



## hardy_aus_k (18. November 2005)

@Mikkael

Ich habe gerade nachgeschaut, da erwartet uns ja ganz hoher Besuch   

Das ist mir dann richtig peinlich, den Meister des Wuppertals durch sein Hoheitsgebiet zu führen.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Enrgy (18. November 2005)

Hi Hardy,
ich kann dir wenigstens die Schlammlöcher nennen, die wir umfahren sollten. Bin gestern abend zB. auf dem Trail vom Rüden unter der Stromleitung lang ziemlich versackt. Da ist noch viel Wasser im Hang.
Aber vielleicht recht es ja für den Sengtrail, den Mikkael wohl auch noch nicht kennt. Bei Helligkeit dürfte es trotz naß-glattem Laub noch ganz gut gehen.
Vorteil des Geländes: je höhre man kommt, desto trockener sind die Wege (na gut, trocken ist übertrieben, sagen wir nur noch feucht statt tiefnaß)
Evtl. stoßen wir ja auch auf Mannis Leverkusener Königsprozession.


----------



## Manni (20. November 2005)

Guten Tag liebe Freundinnen und Freunde des geländegängigen Radsports  

Ich habe keine Mühe gescheut und die gestrige Veranstaltung analysiert:
Es war auch ohne viel Sonne eine Wonne   Respekt und Dank an alle die sich bei Werten knapp über dem Gefrierpunkt dieser (Tor)tour ausgesetzt haben. Ich hoffe das auch die Herren in ihren gutgelüfteten Racingschuhen zu Hause alle Zehen wiederbeleben konnten  Jedenfalls machten die Trails und vorallem die nette Gesellschaft aus dem 6 Stunden Marathon eine kurzweilige Feierabendtour   

Nun aber die Ereignisse der Reihe nach:

11:15 Uhr: Zachi wartet am Bahnhof Opladen, zeitgleich, aber aus unterschiedlichen Richtungen trudeln Badehose und Manni ein. Schließlich kommen noch andy_b und V6Bastian hinzu. Doch wo ist Marco?
Nach einigen Minuten smalltalk über Reifen, Bikes und Dosenbier macht sich dann doch langsam Unruhe breit, von Marco weiterhin keine Spur.    Gerade als wir damit beginnen wollen Suchtrupps einzuteilen kommt er doch noch um die Kurve gehetzt, natürlich nie um eine Ausrede verlegen  

Los gehts, etwas verspätet aber dafür vollzählig geht es am Gut Ophoven vorbei und vorbei an Biesenbach und Dürscheid das Wiembachtal hinauf nach Burscheid Kaltenherberg. Die vielen Trails rechts und links werden heute mal liegen gelassen, es gibt ja noch viele Winterabende für nightrides. 
Aber was wäre eine Tour mit mir, wenn es nicht wenigstens ein paar Minuten Verspätung gäbe? War ja klar, 12 Uhr und wir sind erst in Burscheid. Zu knapp kalkuliert.   Also schnell an der B51 entlang nach Hilgen.
Hier frieren schon solanum, crasher1973 und unser Meister Eder, ääh schreiner2 vor sich hin. Nun also flott auf die Trails. Zuvor wird aber noch ein wenig Verwirrung gestiftet, damit auch die eingesessenen Hilgener und Burscheider die Orientierung verlieren   



Nach einer kurzen Irrfahrt geht es dann aber über diverse Trails, die teilweise alle paar Meter mit allerlei Hindernissen versperrt sind Richtung Eifgental. Wirklich schöne Übungsstrecke. Wenn man den Trail 3-4mal fährt kann man den Bunnyhop ganz bestimmt. Hat schon was gutes das sich mach ein unausgelasteter Fußgänger so im Bikesport engagiert   Also auf kurz und wurzelig   folgte lang und flowig   bis wir schließlich nach einer Bachdurchfahrt auf Forstwegen zur Markusmühle weiter radelten. Unterwegs konnte es andy_b nicht lassen und durchquerte den eiskalten Eifgenbach, während der Rest die Brücke vorzog. Er erreichte das andere Ufer auch trockenen Fußes. 







An der Markusmühle hieß es dann wieder bergan fahren hinauf nach 
Hilgen, wo wir hinter dem Bahnhof in Zachis Schlepptau die Asphaltstrecke mit einem Schlenker ins Tal verkürzten und über Höhscheid und Kuhle wieder auf den Kamm anstiegen. Es schloß sich ein anspruchsvoller Trail zur Sengbachsperre an der wir bis zur Sengbachsperre folgten. Natürlich nicht ohne das die Einheimischen vorher noch ein paar Passagen aus dem Hut zauberten.  





Nach kurzer Rast auf der Staumauer ging es nach Glüder und auf den fiesen Anstieg hinauf zum Raderhof. Hier trennen wir uns von schreiner2 und solanum, die über Witzhelden zurück nach Burscheid bzw. Odenthal rollten. Der Rest hatte noch nicht genug und bezwang den legendären Trail "Glüdern 
rückwärts" und die Abfahrt zum Rüdenstein. Hier machte ein etwas aus der Übung gekommener Biker einen Bauchplatscher, der aber wie alle anderen Stürze ohne Folgen blieb. Von Pannen blieben wir auch vollständig verschont.

Beim Gasthaus Fähr hieß es dann Abschied nehmen:
Badehose und andy_b zog es auf direktem Weg an der Wupper entlang nach Leichlingen, während Zachi noch die 800hm voll machte und einen Schlenker über Leysiefen einlegte. Die restlichen 4 Biker nahmen noch den Anstieg nach Grünscheid und den Lukasweg bis zum Weltersbach mit. Hier war dann auch für Marco_Lev und V6Bastian die Tour zu Ende. Die zwei rollten durchs Tal nach Opladen während crasher1973 und ich noch über Diepental nach Wersbach fuhren.
Von hier ging es dann für Crasher nach Hilgen während ich über die Diepentalsperre zur Wietschemühle fuhr und dann im letzten Sonnenlicht über den Lukasweg nach Hause kam. Schöne Impressionen da, aber mir war dann doch nicht mehr nach digitalisieren. Brrr am Ende war es nurnoch kalt.






Gruß Manni


----------



## Marco_Lev (20. November 2005)

alles andere als gemütlich war diese runde. meine füße brauchten eine gute halbe stunde in der badewanne bis ich sicher war, sie seien noch nicht abgestorben.
nichts destotrotz gab es auf den billigen hinteren plätzen jede menge zu quatschen und fachsimpeln   
dischi: die fahrt wäre eine wonne für dich gewesen. manni hatte sogar leckere vollkornkekse mit einem zarten schokoladenüberzug dabei   

falls morgen jemand lust auf einen nightride hat, so möge er in den LMB schauen.

gruß marco


----------



## dischi07 (20. November 2005)

Marco_Lev schrieb:
			
		

> alles andere als gemütlich war diese runde. meine füße brauchten eine gute halbe stunde in der badewanne bis ich sicher war, sie seien noch nicht abgestorben.
> nichts destotrotz gab es auf den billigen hinteren plätzen jede menge zu quatschen und fachsimpeln
> dischi: die fahrt wäre eine wonne für dich gewesen. manni hatte sogar leckere vollkornkekse mit einem zarten schokoladenüberzug dabei
> 
> ...



Schade, ich habe heute das erste mal seit Wochen wieder hier vorbei geschaut - hätte schon Lust gehabt mal wieder mit euch zu fahren!
Bin die letzten Wochen mehr auf der Straße unterwegs!

Grüße
Dirk

@Manni: sind für die nächsten Wochen weiter solche Touren geplant?


----------



## Enrgy (20. November 2005)

Unsere gestrige Tour war zwar nicht so lang, aber genauso kalt  

Die zivile Startzeit ließ mich dann auch genüßlich bis 11.45 im Bett verweilen, eher durch Zufall hab ich mal auf den Wecker geschaut. Uuups, da war doch was - jou, Tour mit den Feierabendbikern! Also doch etwas gehetzt frühstücken, anziehen (dauert nun bei den Temperaturen glatt 3x solange wie noch vor ein paar Wochen), wieder HR aufpumpen (bin zu faul den Schlauch zu wechseln), Kette ölen, Rucksack packen und ab zur Wipperaue, sind ja auch noch 15min.
Da standen dann schon die 4 Teammitglieder Hardy, mikkael, Opa sunday und mtb309. Recht pünktlich führte HArdy dann den kleinen Trupp direkt rauf zum Trecker, keine schlechte Idee bei verschlammten Talwegen und der Kälte.
es ging dann weiter zur Fietser-Gedächtnis-Strecke, auch BMX-Bahn genannt. Von dort rüber nach Glüder. Hier hab ich dann kurz übernommen und wir sind schnell den Sengtrail gefahren, der für Hardy, mtb309 und mikkael noch Neuland war.
Hier oben vor dem Einstieg kam dann auch endlich mal die Sonne raus, die ja eigentlich den ganzen Tag laut Vorhersage versprochen war.
Der Trail war durch viel Laub und versteckte glatte Wurzeln nicht ganz einfach zu fahren. Doch der nächste Sommer kommt bestimmt...  
Erbarmungslos hat Hardy danach den Pfaffenberg angesteuert. Hier oben nahm ich dann den Kottentrail in Direttissima, während die anderen die eigentlich bei dem Boden empfehlenswertere Route außenrum fuhren.
Der obere, steile Teil ist momentan schon recht grenzwertig. 
Die Sonne war schon wieder im Dunst verschwunden, so daß wir dann untenrum Richtung Wipperaue zurückgefahren sind. Es war eine schöne Runde, bei der wir einige Kerntrails der Gegend mitnahmen und dafür aber dem Schlamm fernblieben  
Am Ende hatte ich, bedingt durch die längere An- und Abfahrt, 38km und 620Hm aufm Tacho.


----------



## mikkael (21. November 2005)

Es war schon verdammt trocken auf den Trails, die Spätnachmittagsonne blendete heftig, drum herum keine Wanderer und zum abkühlen gab es überhaupt keine Regentropfen. Was issn das für ne Novembertour? Will -sofort- mein Geld zurück! 


Was solls? Zumindest gab es Punkte für das demonstrative Leiden und für die unerbittliche Singletrailverweigererer (punktabzug!!) 

VG Mikkael


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (21. November 2005)

@manni, @enrgy
Schöne Berichte von den Touren !  
Manni, die Daten im Profil sind (zumindest für mich zum) nur um Teil lesbar. Die rote Route endet an einer Stelle im Nirgendwo - ich wollte mir mal ganz genau ansehen, wie und wo ihr gefahren seid.

Volker, daß Du den Kottentrail direkt fährst ist schon super  ; Ich stehe jedes Mal an der ersten Serpentine und sehe mir nach oben den Weg an; dann frage mich, wie man das fahren kann (insbesondere jetzt bei der Feuchtigkeit).
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## Fietser (21. November 2005)

Nachdem also mein Team am Samstag fleissig Punkte gesammelt hat und ich mich stattdessen multiplen Geburtstagsfeiern meines Sohnes hingab, war gestern dann endlich Punktesammeln angesagt. Die Option 'früh starten und vor dem Brunch zurücksein' wurde nach kurzem Blick aus dem Fenster wegen Dunkelheit verworfen. Mit dem Tageslicht kam dann der Regen, so dass das Startfenster sich immer weiter verschob. Nach ausgiebigem Brunch, Sendung mit der Maus und langsamen Abtrocknen der Strassen gab es dann irgendwann keine Ausreden mehr.   

Also holte ich gegen 13:00 das neuerworbene Foltergerät, das mit den schmalen Reifen, aus dem Keller. Warm angezogen und mit Beleuchtung in der Trikottasche ging es dann auf meine erste lange Tour. Zuerst quer durch Düsseldorf bis an den Rhein, dann auf dem Deich entlang, slalomfahrend zwischen Inline Skatern, Spaziergängern und anderen Radfahrern. Die kurzen mit Sperrgittern bestückten Auf- und Abstiege an der Südbrücke sehen mit Clickpedalen doch irgendwie anders aus als sonst. Auf der falschen, der linken Rheinseite musste ich mich dann beeilen, irgendwie fühle ich mich dort immer so unwohl. Das Rennrad ist hier definitiv die bessere Option, auf dem MTB habe ich mich dort imimer so wehrlos, so langsam gefühlt...  

So ging es, immer wieder kleinere Strassen suchend, grob Richtung Süden durch Hoisten, Neukirchen, Gohr, bis nach Rommerskirchen. Dabei konnte ich zweierlei Erkenntnis sammeln, ohne Karte ziehts einen doch immer wieder zu den Hauptverbindungsstrassen und diese sind im linksrheinischen doch tatsächlich manchmal mit richtig guten Radwegen versehen.  

In Rommerskirchen musste ich dann doch die Landkarte konsultieren und mit Erschrecken feststellen, dass ein touchieren Kölner Stadtgebietes wohl unausweichlich sei. Im Bogen ging es also zum Rhein zurück, als die Wegweiser Richtung Esch auftauchten wurde das Tempo nochmals angezogen. So konnte ich Köln fast vermeiden und schlug nur auf historischem Grund auf, das heisst in Worringen. (Und wer kann jetzt die Geschehnisse von 1288 korrekt wiedergeben und endlich Licht ins Dunkel der Köln-Düsseldorfer Geschichte bringen?)   

Von dort ging es über Dormagen nach Zons und zur kurzen Pause auf die Fähre. Eine weitere Erkenntnis in meinem noch kurzen RR Leben, Kopfsteinpflaster ist so richtig sch..., ein Königreich für ein MTB und Respekt vor Paris-Roubaix!  

Kilometerzähler und Uhr waren noch nicht so richtig weit fortgeschritten, also ging es in der Dämmerung über Benrath und Hilden erst einmal nach Haan. Dort dann auf leicht abschüssiger Strasse kräftig beschleunigt und mit 54 statt der erlaubten 50 am Radarkasten vorbei, was diesen seltsamerweise nicht zu beeindrucken schien. Zum Abschluss dann noch ein kurzer Abstecher auf die Höhen des Neanderthals. Der Versuch, die potentielle Energie am letzten Hang in kinetische zu verwandeln wurde aprupt durch eine rote Ampel gestoppt. Vielleicht war das auch besser so, mittlerweile war es stockdunkel und trotzt Strassen- und Fahrradbeleuchtung sieht man doch nicht mehr so wirklich alles.  

Nach gut 4 Stunden reiner Fahrzeit standen dann erstmals deutlich über 100 km und immerhin noch 350 hm auf dem Tacho. Das Fazit, auch lange RR Touren machen Spass und Putzen hinterher geht viel schneller.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (21. November 2005)

Fietser schrieb:
			
		

> In Rommerskirchen musste ich dann doch die Landkarte konsultieren und mit Erschrecken feststellen, dass ein touchieren Kölner Stadtgebietes wohl unausweichlich sei. Im Bogen ging es also zum Rhein zurück, als die Wegweiser Richtung Esch auftauchten wurde das Tempo nochmals angezogen. So konnte ich Köln fast vermeiden und schlug nur auf historischem Grund auf, das heisst in Worringen. (Und wer kann jetzt die Geschehnisse von 1288 korrekt wiedergeben und endlich Licht ins Dunkel der Köln-Düsseldorfer Geschichte bringen?)



Keine Panik, in Köln Esch könnten dir diverse Teammitglieder bei Pannen und sonstigen Notlagen aus der Patsche helfen.


----------



## Enrgy (21. November 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Ich stehe jedes Mal an der ersten Serpentine und sehe mir nach oben den Weg an; dann frage mich, wie man das fahren kann (insbesondere jetzt bei der Feuchtigkeit).
> Grüße
> Bernd


...was du da von unten siehst, ist noch der flachste Teil des Trails  
Es ist aber derzeit nicht wirklich spaßig dort runter. Die Spur wird durch die Massen, die dort runterbremsen, immer tiefer, die Stufen höher, die Anzahl losegefahrener Steine größer. Auch der untere Teil des Trails (mit den Serpentinen) hat dieses Jahr stark gelitten. In jeder Kehre sieht man inzwischen eine 10cm tiefe Rille, in der sich die Fahrtechnik-DAU`s um die Ecke stürzen.


----------



## Schreiner2 (21. November 2005)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe das auch die Herren in ihren gutgelüfteten Racingschuhen zu Hause alle Zehen wiederbeleben konnten


hi, manni. 
nachdem ich mich in burscheid von solanum verabschiedet hatte gab es für mich nur noch einen ausweg. Gyros. ja, ich bin mit letzten kräften und kurz vor dem erfrierungs tod in blecher in einen schnellimbiss eingekert.   
von da aus bin ich dann nur noch strasse bis odenthal gefahren. bei einer geschwindigkeit von ca. 40 km/h wollte mir mein tacho doch tatsächlich weiss machen es wäre -8°C kalt.
Zuhause angekommen, begann ich direkt mit der reanimierung meiner zehen. es war ein sehr   kampf der letzlich doch noch ohne ausfälle beendet wurde.  
was würdest du /ihr vorschlagen? 
1. ein paar überzieher
2. neue "winterschuhe" 

achja, klasse bericht.  

mfg, meister eder ak holzwurm ak schreiner


----------



## Manni (21. November 2005)

Schreiner2 schrieb:
			
		

> hi, manni.
> nachdem ich mich in burscheid von solanum verabschiedet hatte gab es für mich nur noch einen ausweg. Gyros. ja, ich bin mit letzten kräften und kurz vor dem erfrierungs tod in blecher in einen schnellimbiss eingekert.
> von da aus bin ich dann nur noch strasse bis odenthal gefahren. bei einer geschwindigkeit von ca. 40 km/h wollte mir mein tacho doch tatsächlich weiss machen es wäre -8°C kalt.
> Zuhause angekommen, begann ich direkt mit der reanimierung meiner zehen. es war ein sehr   kampf der letzlich doch noch ohne ausfälle beendet wurde.
> ...



Überzieher verschleißen schnell wenn man doch mal damit laufen muss.
Ich würde dir auch im Hinblick auf die Sommerpläne   zu einem guten Tourenschuh raten. versenkte Cleats, viel Profil, robostes Material, knoechelhoch. Paßt auch besser zu deinem Enduro   
Achte darauf, dass du vorne genug Platz hast und die Zehen bewegen kannst, dann werden die auch nicht so schnell kalt. Extra Belüftung muss nicht sein, da kommt nur schnell Wasser und Kälte in die Schuhe.
Ich benutze in meinen Tourenschuhen einfach dicke Socken (windstopper) und habe da auch nach den 5 Stunden warme Füße gehabt.
Außerdem solltest du die Befestigungslöcher für die Cleats mit Alufolie abdecken, oder mit dicken Wolleinlagen   

Gruß Manni


----------



## MTB-Kao (21. November 2005)

Schreiner2 schrieb:
			
		

> was würdest du /ihr vorschlagen?
> 1. ein paar überzieher
> 2. neue "winterschuhe"



Guckst du hier:


----------



## Zachi (21. November 2005)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem solltest du die Befestigungslöcher für die Cleats mit Alufolie abdecken, oder mit dicken Wolleinlagen
> 
> Gruß Manni[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## Marco_Lev (21. November 2005)

Zachi schrieb:
			
		

> Bei Deichmann gibts Einlegesohlen(2,95 ), die haben eine Schicht Alu, eine Schicht Kunststoff und dann noch eine Schicht Wolle. Ist nicht zu dick, mann muß nicht mit Alufolie fummeln und funktioniert.
> Zachi



solche einlagen habe ich hier auch noch irgendwo. hatte sie sie letztes jahr ohne erfolg getragen. wenn ich sie wieder finde bekommen sie eine zweite chance.
martin gab mir den tip: 





> Abdichten der Cleats mit Silikon


sobald ich silikon in die finger bekomm    werd ich das mal austesten.

gruß marco


----------



## Manni (21. November 2005)

Marco_Lev schrieb:
			
		

> solche einlagen habe ich hier auch noch irgendwo. hatte sie sie letztes jahr ohne erfolg getragen. wenn ich sie wieder finde bekommen sie eine zweite chance.
> martin gab mir den tip:
> sobald ich silikon in die finger bekomm    werd ich das mal austesten.
> 
> gruß marco



Es ist eben wichtig das man die Zehen auf der Tour bewegen kann. Wenn du in die engen Race-Schuhe noch dicke Einlegesohlen packst, wo du in den Teilen sowieso nur noch Nylonstrümpfe tragen kannst wird das nix   
Also braucht man große Schuhe in denen man auch vernünftige Socken tragen kann. Bewegung hält warm    Deshalb meckern auch alle wenn wir auf dich warten müssen   
Bei den Preisen für die beheitzten Sohlen (Kaffeeröster ca. 40Euro, Marke um 100Euro) würd ich lieber Schuhe kaufen. Ob die in enge Raceschuhe passen ist auch noch so eine Frage.

P.S. Bei den "besseren" Tourenschuhen sind die Befestigungsbohrungen für die Cleats zwar nicht 100%ig abgedichtet, aber räumlich vom Fußbett getrennt.

Gruß Manni


----------



## juchhu (21. November 2005)

Marco_Lev schrieb:
			
		

> solche einlagen habe ich hier auch noch irgendwo. hatte sie sie letztes jahr ohne erfolg getragen. wenn ich sie wieder finde bekommen sie eine zweite chance.
> martin gab mir den tip:
> sobald ich silikon in die finger bekomm  werd ich das mal austesten.
> 
> gruß marco


 
Ähm, der Tipp kam zwar von mir, ich habe ihn aber von Frank @Cheetah (zur Richtigstellung) übernommen.  

Nach der Behandlung sollte man trotzdem eine Thermosohle einlegen. "Nackte" Alufolie stellt letztlich nur eine "Verlängerung/Verdickung" der Cleats-Kältebrücke dar.

Deutlich unter 0°C steig ich auf meine Meindl-Wanderschuhe (ISLAND PRO MFS

) um. Dann ist Schluß mit Lustig. Garantiert keine kalten und nassen Füße, außer man kippt Wasser von oben in den Schaft.

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marco_Lev (21. November 2005)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist eben wichtig das man die Zehen auf der Tour bewegen kann. Wenn du in die engen Race-Schuhe noch dicke Einlegesohlen packst, wo du in den Teilen sowieso nur noch Nylonstrümpfe tragen kannst wird das nix
> Also braucht man große Schuhe in denen man auch vernünftige Socken tragen kann. Bewegung hält warm    Deshalb meckern auch alle wenn wir auf dich warten müssen
> Bei den Preisen für die beheitzten Sohlen (Kaffeeröster ca. 40Euro, Marke um 100Euro) würd ich lieber Schuhe kaufen. Ob die in enge Raceschuhe passen ist auch noch so eine Frage.
> 
> ...



du prinz, das ein paar winterschuhe wärmer halten als race-schuhe für den sommer ist mir auch klar   
aaaber, wir versuchen ja nur das beste aus den race-schuhen rauszuholen und sie einigermaßen wintertauglich zu bekommen. habe jetzt die "warmen" einlegsohlen wieder gefunden, dazu dann noch ein paar überschuhe und gleich nochmal testen gehen.
falls alle stricke reissen mußt du mir halt mal deine wasserdichten socken ausleihen    

gruß marco


----------



## Michael13 (21. November 2005)

Hallo Ihr biker mit kalten Füßen!

Bei Tchibo gibts jetzt:

1.Beheizbare Einlegesohlen für 39,90  
oder
2.Wollfilzschuheinlagen! (warm up für die Füße) für 3,99  

wie wärs damit !!!!

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Enrgy (21. November 2005)

Also ich krieg ja auch schnell kalte Füße   
Daher und auch wegen der Nässe und dem Dreck hab ich seit letztem Winter Neopren Überschuhe von Rush. Bin aus Bequemlichkeit dann meist mit den Sommerschuhen unter den Gummidingern gefahren, das ging super. Kann mich an eine Tour erinnern, bei der dann nach 3h ALLES an mir kalt war, nur die Füße nicht. Richtig ist natürlich, daß man damit nicht zuviel laufen sollte, dann sind die ratzfatz hinüber.


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (22. November 2005)

Michael13 schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Gruß
> Michael


Hallo Michael,
schöne Tour am Sonntag   . Werde wohl mal wieder öfter kommen. Grüße auch an Hermann!
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## Manni (24. November 2005)

So, wie siehts Samstag mit Biken aus? Hätte Lust so ab 10-11 Uhr für ein paar Stunden in der bergischen Wildniss herrum zu irren. 

Ein Termin im Königsforst ist ja schon ausgeschrieben, wenn es aber Morgen wirklich so feucht wird, wie angekündigt dürfte das im Morrast enden.

Alternativvorschlag: Explorertour durchs Eifgental und rund um Wermelskirchen, ist zwar auch matschig, aber man darf hoffen auf Grund der höheren Lage auf gefrorenen Boden zu treffen, war jedenfalls gestern so.
Hilgen-Eifgental-Rund um Wermelskirchen-Ronsdorfertalsperre-Burg-Sengbachsperre-Hilgen

Wer kommt mit?

Gruß Manni


----------



## Zachi (24. November 2005)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> So, wie siehts Samstag mit Biken aus? Hätte Lust so ab 10-11 Uhr für ein paar Stunden in der bergischen Wildniss herrum zu irren.
> Wer kommt mit?
> 
> Gruß Manni



Würde gern, aber Samstag paßt mir nicht so gut, Sonntag ist besser.
Falls du doch noch umdisponieren solltest, wär ich dabei, aber nicht vor 11.00Uhr.
Wieviel km hast du denn so eingplant, vorallem wie lange willst du fahren?

Zachi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni (24. November 2005)

Zachi schrieb:
			
		

> Würde gern, aber Samstag paßt mir nicht so gut, Sonntag ist besser.
> Falls du doch noch umdisponieren solltest, wär ich dabei, aber nicht vor 11.00Uhr.
> Wieviel km hast du denn so eingplant, vorallem wie lange willst du fahren?
> 
> Zachi



Die Explorerrunde wären 45km bei 800hm und ca. 4 Stunden.
Sonntag kann ich nur von 10-13 Uhr. Werde da wohl ab Opladen fahren.
Vielleicht meldet Michael13 sich ja noch, ansonsten übernehme ich Sonntag halt das Guiding ab Bhf Opladen. Wäre dann aber ab 10 Uhr. 2-3 Stunden, um die 30km bei 5-600hm.

Gruß Manni


P.S. Termin für Sonntag steht im LMB


----------



## MTB-Kao (24. November 2005)

ich biete am samstag eine fliesen-/laminat-/teppich-explorertour in die nahegelegenen baumärkte und teppichhäuser. es sind ca. 20 qm fliesen, 45 qm laminat und 40 qm teppich zu bezwingen   

eintragen marsch marsch


----------



## on any sunday (26. November 2005)

An die Eingeborenen!

Wie schaut den die Schneelage im Bergischen aus? Schnee fahrbar, Schneematsch oder schon wieder fast alles weg und leckeres Gematsche?


----------



## Enrgy (26. November 2005)

Hi Micha, war zwar noch nicht in den Wupperbergen, hier in Langenfeld, wo sonst nie Schnee liegt, haben wir seit gesten abend 2-5cm, Temperatur 1 bis 2°C. Also dürfte Richtung Glüder schon einiges liegen. Ob das nun gut fahrbar ist, steht auf einem anderen Tablett.
Will evtl. morgen nachmittag mal ein kurzes Ründchen drehen, wenns nicht übermäßig schneit oder gar regnet.

Interessant können diese Webcams sein:

http://www.klinikumsolingen.de/webcam/index.html
http://www.wermelskirchen.de/stadt/vermischtes/webcam.php

Wie man sieht, bleibt das Zeug sogar auf den Straßen schon liegen.


----------



## on any sunday (26. November 2005)

Dankschön Mr. Enrgy, dann werde ich mal meine Langlaufskier rausholen oder vielleicht doch die Susi, lockeres Scheefräsen.


----------



## zippi (1. Dezember 2005)

Heute, vor einer besser ungenannten Zahl von Jahren, hat unser altehrwürdiges Fahrtechnikgenie und MTB-Fanatiker Volker sein erstes Adventstürchen geöffnet.

Leider haben wir unseren Weihnachtsfeiertermin auf den falschen Tag gelegt. Gerne denke ich an die nette Getränkerunde des letzten Jahres zurück.

Wie dem auch sei:

Ich wünsche Dir alles Gute und eine sturzfreie Saison.


----------



## juchhu (1. Dezember 2005)

zippi schrieb:
			
		

> Heute, vor einer besser ungenannten Zahl von Jahren, hat unser altehrwürdiges Fahrtechnikgenie und MTB-Fanatiker Volker sein erstes Adventstürchen geöffnet.
> 
> Leider haben wir unseren Weihnachtsfeiertermin auf den falschen Tag gelegt. Gerne denke ich an die nette Getränkerunde des letzten Jahres zurück.
> 
> ...


 
Diesen Glückwünschen möchte ich mich gerne anschließen.  

Und vielleicht schaffen wir beide es in absehbarer Zeit, eine fahrtechnisch orientierte Tour zu fahren, wobei das Tourwetter schon wg. unseres höheren Alters im individuellen Wohlfühlbereich (Copyright by @Hilljumper ) sich befinden sollte (also trocken und warm, aber nicht zu warm   ).

Mit den besten Wünschen fürs neue Lebensjahr!   

Martin


----------



## on any sunday (1. Dezember 2005)

Da wünscht man doch gerne, schließlich ist der Herr Enrgy sogar älter als ich.   

Herzlichen Glühstrumpf


----------



## Enrgy (1. Dezember 2005)

Dangge Junx, isch bin gerührt (nicht geschüttelt)   

Leider klappts heut abend nicht mit nem Nightride, dafür war ich gestern abend noch unterwegs. Hat von euch schonmal jemand sein Bike bergab GESCHOBEN?? Ich meine richtig schieben, nicht so nebenherführen.
So geschehen auf dem geteerten Feldweg am Witzheldener Fernsehturm. Da, wo man normalerweise mit 45 - 50 Sachen bergab rollt, lag 10cm plattgetretener, angetauter Schnee, der bei befahren schön nachgab und ein Vorwärtskommen unmöglich machte. 
Weder mit Drehmoment im großen Gang, noch mit Drehzahl im kleinen - es war nix zu machen. Also bergab schieben, wobei das Rad schon von selber eingesunken ist und nich einfach so da langrollte   
Dabei hab ich mir schon fast nur Teer für die Tour ausgesucht.

Nun denn, heute scheint die Sonne, so wie ich mir das gewünscht hab und brennt die Schneereste hoffentlich richtig weg.  

@juchhu
Du WP-Maniac, derzeit wäre eine Tour mit Dir für mich wohl eher ein konditionelles Desaster  

@Opa Sonntag
aah, jetzt ist es also amtlich...


Also bis spätestens Dienstag!!


----------



## juchhu (1. Dezember 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Dangge Junx, isch bin gerührt (nicht geschüttelt)
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


 
Da ich ja eh nur Ergometer-Schieben im Wohnzimmer machen  , hast Du doch jetzt das beste Training und die besten Voraussetzungen, um bei einer Schiebe-Tour mitzuhalten, oder mich gar abzuhängen.  
Schießlich hat Dein Bike schon Laufräder im Gegensatz zu meinem Ergo. 

Lass Dich heute reich beschenken. Ich freue mich schon auf Dienstag. 

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (1. Dezember 2005)

Nabend,

ich suche jetzt schon 'ne Weile, wo's am besten aufgehoben ist...
Auch von mir Alles Gute zum Geburtstag Volker......hatte schon wieder vergessen, dass wir gemeinsam feiern...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Enrgy (1. Dezember 2005)

@rpo35

Danke, du alter Punktesammler  Glückwünsche zurück nach "out in the cold"!
Jaja, wenigstens in der Geburtstagstabelle stehe ich IMMER vor Dir  

Grüße vom 44er-Magnum-enrgy


----------



## JürgenK (2. Dezember 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> @rpo35
> 
> Danke, du alter Punktesammler  Glückwünsche zurück nach "out in the cold"!
> Jaja, wenigstens in der Geburtstagstabelle stehe ich IMMER vor Dir
> ...




[email protected] und @rpo35

Herzlichen Glückwunsch nachträglich ihr beiden Verrückten.
  

Dann liege ich ja genau zwischen euch, zumindest altersmäßig betrachtet.

Bis denn mal

Jürgen


----------



## Michael13 (3. Dezember 2005)

An alle biker:

Morgen 10.00 Uhr ab Bahnhof Opladen: Letzte MTB-tour  vor der
Weihnachtsfeier der Feierabendbiker  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## JürgenK (4. Dezember 2005)

Michael13 schrieb:
			
		

> An alle biker:
> 
> Morgen 10.00 Uhr ab Bahnhof Opladen: Letzte MTB-tour  vor der
> Weihnachtsfeier der Feierabendbiker
> ...




Sach mal Nr. 13, fahrt ihr?
Ich gucke mal so gegen 9.15 aus dem Fenster und poste dann nochmal.
Von oben sollte es schon trocken sein.

Vielleicht bis später 

Jürgen


----------



## Michael13 (4. Dezember 2005)

Hallo Jürgen,

bei mir regenet es nicht mehr, ich fahre   

Gruß
Michael


----------



## JürgenK (4. Dezember 2005)

Michael13 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Jürgen,
> 
> bei mir regenet es nicht mehr, ich fahre
> 
> ...




Komme auch,

bis denn


----------



## Michael13 (8. Dezember 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem wir uns am Dienstag in der Rausmühle den Bauch vollgeschlagen haben   , wird es wieder Zeit auf den Sattel zu steigen  
Also Sonntag fahren wir wieder ab 10.00 Uhr vom Bahnhof Opladen ins Bergische Land!


Bis dann 
Michael

@Manni
Vielen Dank nochmals für die Organisation der Weihnachfeier


----------



## Zachi (9. Dezember 2005)

Also 10.00 uhr ist was früh. Marco_Lev und ich werden 11.00 Uhr am Kreisverkehr an der Rennbaumstrasse in Opladen durch das Wiembachtal Richtung Eifgenbachtal starten. Falls jemand Lust hat, kann er gern mitfahren. Es wird aber keine "Bestzeit" gefahren oder versucht es zu schaffen. Werden dann eine Runde zwischen Altenberg und Dhünntalsperre drehen.

Zachi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kolt siewerts (17. Dezember 2005)

gehts morgen/sonntag um 10 wieder vom bahnhof opladen los?
viele grüße, jan


----------



## Manni (17. Dezember 2005)

kolt siewerts schrieb:
			
		

> gehts morgen/sonntag um 10 wieder vom bahnhof opladen los?
> viele grüße, jan



Hallo Jan,
wir werden wohl ne Runde ab Opladen drehen. Startzeit aber erst 11:45 Uhr am Bahnhof. Von dort gehts dann Richtung Leichlingen wo wir um 12 Uhr noch Zachi aufgabeln. Marco_lev und v6Bastian sind auch dabei. Wegen dem miesen Wetter werden wir mal drauflos fahren und sehen was an Trails machbar ist. 
Sind übrigens alle willkommen die einer Mountainbikerunde auf knietiefen Forstwegen und glitischigen Wurzeln bei frostigen Temperaturen nicht wiederstehen können. 
Hier könnt ihr euch eintragen

Gruß Manni


----------



## kolt siewerts (17. Dezember 2005)

joot, isch versuch am start zu sein! vielleicht kommt aber auch noch arbeit rein, wartet also nicht auf mich


----------



## Michael13 (24. Dezember 2005)

An alle Feierabendbiker:

Ein schönes Weihnachtsfest mit vielen Geschenken und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr wünscht Euch allen   

Michael


----------



## Manni (24. Dezember 2005)

Michael13 schrieb:
			
		

> An alle Feierabendbiker:
> 
> Ein schönes Weihnachtsfest mit vielen Geschenken und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr wünscht Euch allen
> 
> Michael



Wünsche euch ebenfalls besinnliche Tage    
Jetzt wo die Tage wieder länger werden, haben wir bald auch wieder mehr Zeit zum Fahren   

Gruß Manni


----------



## Knallar (24. Dezember 2005)

Michael13 schrieb:
			
		

> An alle Feierabendbiker:
> 
> Ein schönes Weihnachtsfest mit vielen Geschenken und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr wünscht Euch allen
> 
> Michael




Jup, wünsch ich auch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (27. Dezember 2005)

Naaam zusamm!

Komm gerade von einer Runde durch die Wuppermountains. In Glüder stand ich vor der Entscheidung - Bachtal oder Straße oder Grlüder rückwärts, um nach Witzhelden zu kommen.
Hab mich dann für die Kletterorgie über die Bäume entschieden. Dachte ich. Doch es geschehen noch Zeichen und Wunder - die unteren 3 Baumsperren sind tatsächlich weggesägt. Zwar nicht unbedingt im Sinne der Holzverwertung, sondern einfach eine Bresche in die Bäume gesägt, so daß man wieder durchfahren kann.
Leider liegen weiter oben immer noch 3 weitere Hindernisse. Aber ein Anfang ist wenigstens gemacht.
Es war von den Bodenverhältnissen leider etwas zu warm. Zwar lag überall 2-3cm Schnee, aber darunter war an den üblichen Stellen oft noch Matsch, selten gefroren. Das muß noch besser werden!!
Die Runde führte mich von der Wipperaue über die Fietser-Gedächtnis-Bahn nach Glüder, dann rauf nach Witzhelden, rüber Richtung Diepental, hoch nach Nagelsbaum und dann über Claashäuschen in zügigem Tempo runter nach Opladen, wo ich natürlich noch den "lekka" Schwimmbadtrail mitgenommen hab. Inzwischen war auch die Lampe montiert und auf den letzten Km durfte ich mich dann doch noch durch einige Pfützen quälen.
Da der Schnee auf den Wegen/Trails nur sehr dünn liegt, hat man noch genug Grip. Nur manches Teerstück war ar$chglatt, da getauter Schnee schön wieder zu Glatteis gefroren war.


----------



## Manni (27. Dezember 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Naaam zusamm!
> 
> Komm gerade von einer Runde durch die Wuppermountains. In Glüder stand ich vor der Entscheidung - Bachtal oder Straße oder Grlüder rückwärts, um nach Witzhelden zu kommen.
> Hab mich dann für die Kletterorgie über die Bäume entschieden. Dachte ich. Doch es geschehen noch Zeichen und Wunder - die unteren 3 Baumsperren sind tatsächlich weggesägt. Zwar nicht unbedingt im Sinne der Holzverwertung, sondern einfach eine Bresche in die Bäume gesägt, so daß man wieder durchfahren kann.
> ...




Wolltest du nicht Bescheid geben wenn du fährst?   Oder hast du seit der Vorweihnachtstour die Schnauze voll    
Marco. Bastian und der Schreiner waren heute auch unterwegs.   Ich werde dann morgen mit Zachi ab 12 Uhr noch ne Runde drehen. Vielleicht schreib ich die Runde auch noch aus. 

Gruß Manni

P.S. Das mit Glüdern ist ein gutes Zeichen. Aber seit dem Schneebruchwochenende im November sind noch viele Bäume umgeknickt. Durfte ich Sonntag auf der OAS Tour am eigenen Leib spüren, wir waren mehr neben den Wegen unterwegs als drauf   
Aber ich hab mir schon ne Campingsäge besorgt, das kann so nicht bis zum Sommer bleiben.


----------



## mikkael (28. Dezember 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> ..die unteren 3 Baumsperren sind tatsächlich weggesägt. Zwar nicht unbedingt im Sinne der Holzverwertung, sondern einfach eine Bresche in die Bäume gesägt, so daß man wieder durchfahren kann.


Dafür gibt es in vielen anderen Stellen viele neue umgestürzte Bäume. Es wird wahrscheinlich dauern, bis alles wieder vollständig fahrbar sind. Ich habe auch ne passende Säge, eine Trailpflegetour zum Winterende ist ja angesagt!

Wo ich von der Glätte meinen Teil abgekriegt habe, waren die Holzbrücken. 

VG Mikkael


----------



## Manni (28. Dezember 2005)

Morgen,
wir fahren heute Mittag ne Runde ab Opladen. Treffpunkt ist um 12 Uhr der Bahnübergang kurz hinter Opladen. Hier ne kleine Anfahrkarte.
Fahrzeit 4-5 Stunden. Richtung liegt noch nicht fest.

Gruß Manni


----------



## Enrgy (28. Dezember 2005)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Wolltest du nicht Bescheid geben wenn du fährst?   Oder hast du seit der Vorweihnachtstour die Schnauze voll


Ich mußte mit mer erstmal ins Reine kommen..... Hab die Startzeit nicht so festlegen wollen und bin auch hinterher mit Licht gefahren.



			
				Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde dann morgen mit Zachi ab 12 Uhr noch ne Runde drehen. Vielleicht schreib ich die Runde auch noch aus.


Ich werde wohl heute eine kurze Runde mit Zippi drehen, der hat nämlich zu Weihnachten Stützräder gekriegt, weil er nach 7 Wochen das biken komplett verlernt hat.

Freitag will ich evtl. (je nach Wetter/Straßenlage) ins 7GB, werde aber nix ins LMB setzen. Losfahren würde ich dann "schon" um 12 Uhr in Röhndorf am Brunnen, damit man nicht noch Akkus die Berge raufschleppen muß. Wird so schon zäh genug werden.


----------



## kolt siewerts (30. Dezember 2005)

nabend zusammen! gibts schon pläne fürs kommende wochenende? bin heiß auf schneetouren 
viele grüße, kolt


----------



## on any sunday (30. Dezember 2005)

kolt siewerts schrieb:
			
		

> nabend zusammen! gibts schon pläne fürs kommende wochenende? bin heiß auf schneetouren
> viele grüße, kolt



Hallo Herr siewerts,

laut Wetterbericht soll es wärmer werden und regnen, also beste Vorraussetzungen zur schönsten Schlammschlacht aller Zeiten, also viel Spaß dabei.  

Deshalb habe ich heute eine Winterwundertour durchs Siebengebirge gemacht. Dabei war Unbekannter Nr.1







Es waren ideale Schneeverhältnisse, nicht zu viel, im Prinzip alles fahrbar, nur die Mischung aus HS 33, alten Keramikfelgen und schmelzenden Schnee machte bei mir das Bremsen zur Lotterie. Aber die Trails über die Breiberge oder am Auge Gottes waren trotz oder gerade wegen des Schnees eine Reise wert.  

Blick auf Drachenfels






Gut Nächtle

Mikele


----------



## Enrgy (30. Dezember 2005)

Ja, die Tour heute kann man auch unter "Blätterteig mit Puderzucker" verbuchen. 
Während hier im Tale der Wupper und drumherum gerade mal 3-4cm Schnee liegen, also überall noch braunes Zeugs durch das winterliche Weiß lugt, zeigte ein Blick auf die Webcam des Löwenburger Hofes heute morgen locker 10cm Schnee, eher mehr. Dazu -6°C, das sollte reichen, um eventuell noch vorhandene "Feuchtstellen" in den festen Aggregatzustand zu transferieren. 

Bei weitgehend klarem Himmel konnte die "Altherren-Runde" pünktlich starten. Schon die erste Auffahrt Richtung Breiberge zeigte, daß der Eindruck vom Webcam-Bild nicht getäuscht hatte. Schön winterlich zeigte sich der Wald. Das Geläuf, was sich unsere Reifen zu Gemüte führen durften, war dagegen zwar nicht matschig, aber dafür tief. Und zwar durch die noch nicht lange liegenden Blätter, die durch den Frost so richtig schön zu "Blätterteig" verwandelt wurden, fuhr es sich teilweise eben wie in Teig. Der angesprochene Puderzucker kam dann bei jeder Windböe in Form von Schnee von den Bäumen geweht.

Die Tour wurde wie geplant gefahren, Rhöndorf, Breiberge, Richtung Aegidienberg, dann über den Stellweg rüber zum Leyberg, den wir dann zu Fuß bezwungen haben um noch schnell das verschneite 7GB zu knipsen.
Dann wurde es ernst, der Gottes-Trail wartete schön verschneit, was Herrn Sonntag dann doch angesichts der schon erwähnten Bremsprobleme seiner Konfiguration über den Sinn von Scheibenbremsen nachdenken ließ.
Die Rückfahrt durch den Hohlweg wieder zum Auge Gottes war dann äußerst zäh, das untere Steilstück konnte nur scheibender Weise zurückgelegt werden.
Dann gings auf die 3km Abfahrt nach Bäd Honnef. Wirklich jedesmal ein Highlight im 7GB, auch bei den heutigen Bodenverhältnissen. Es ließ sich wunderbar driften, Anlieger fahren etc. Grip war immer genug vorhanden, um auch mal kräftiger bremsen zu können.
Die letzten 300Hm wieder rauf zu den Breibergen beschreibe ich jetzt mal nicht ausführlicher. Irgendwann waren wir oben, dann folgte das letzte Highlight mit dem ebenfalls super zu fahrenden Breibergtrail (diesmal ganz ohne künstliche Astsperren!) bis runter nach Rhöndorf-City.
Das ganze Spektakel war nach nicht mal 4h vorbei und es standen 32km bei etwa 930Hm auf der Uhr. Prima wars!! 

PS: die Paparazzi-Bilder von Herrn OAS kommen später...


----------



## Enrgy (31. Dezember 2005)

So, nu wie versprochen noch ein paar Pics von gestern zum Jahresausklang...

Herr Sonntag am Freitag um 1 im 7GB...schön das Knie raus in der Kurve, alter Moppedfahrer. Doch halt - im Dreck fährt man doch mit "Fuß raus"?! 
















Bei Aegidienberg
















Blick vom Leyberg Richtung Drachenfels










Irgendwie bin ich nun doch etwas bikemüde und hab beschlossen, für den Rest des Jahres das Rad im Keller zu lassen...

Guten Rutsch, man sieht sich auf oder neben dem Trail.

Grüße Volker


----------



## Kettenfresser (1. Januar 2006)

Ich wünsche allen Bikern ein frohes neues Jahr 2006


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikkael (2. Januar 2006)

Eeeeenndlich Schluss mit Wünschen, Rutschen, Geschenken und Saufen, oder? 

Morgen abend wird nicht gekuschelt! 

Startzeit 18.30 Uhr, Licht nicht vergessen!

VG Mikkael


----------



## on any sunday (3. Januar 2006)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Eeeeenndlich Schluss mit Wünschen, Rutschen, Geschenken und Saufen, oder?
> 
> Morgen abend wird nicht gekuschelt!
> 
> ...



Schade, wenn nicht gekuschelt wird, komme ich nicht.  Würde aber leider auch terminlich nicht hinhauen. Außerdem hat mein MANITOU 2 Platten und das KLEIN braucht ein neues Schaltwerk etc. pp. Kennt einer noch ein paar Ausreden.  

Grüsse

Mikele


----------



## Enrgy (3. Januar 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Kennt einer noch ein paar Ausreden.
> 
> Grüsse
> 
> Mikele


...zu dunkel, zu feucht, zu kalt, zu steil, zu schnell...


----------



## mikkael (3. Januar 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> ...zu dunkel, zu feucht, zu kalt, zu steil, zu schnell...


Eben.. Etwas für harte Kerle!


----------



## Fietser (3. Januar 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Schade, wenn nicht gekuschelt wird, komme ich nicht.  Würde aber leider auch terminlich nicht hinhauen. Außerdem hat mein MANITOU 2 Platten und das KLEIN braucht ein neues Schaltwerk etc. pp. Kennt einer noch ein paar Ausreden.
> 
> Grüsse
> 
> Mikele



Gilt nicht, die Strecke ist Crosser-tauglich.  Na ja, teilweise muss halt getragen werden. Ansonsten nimm' halt den Klein Singlespeeder.  
Wenn enrgy sein einschlägigen Ortskenntnisse über Solingen hinaus auf Gerresheim erweitert hat, lässt sich vielleicht auch das mit dem Kuscheln organisieren. Könnte aber teuer werden... 

Dann muss ich wohl ran und beim Punktesammeln helfen. Damit es sich lohnt, komme ich mit dem Rad zum Treffpunkt. Das gibt Extrapunkte! Mindestens 2... 

Fietser


----------



## Fietser (4. Januar 2006)

So, nachdem die Altherrenriege streikte, sind wir dann nur zu zweit über die westbergischen Trails gefahren, gerutscht, gedriftet und gefallen. Durch das überschaubare Teilnehmerfeld wurde die Tour zumindest für mich zu einer 'Vor-der-Haustüre-losfahr-Tour'. Über die Unterbacher Berge ging es den kurzen aber schönen Trail nach Haus Morp hinunter, dabei auch die Schlammvariante nicht auslassend. In den Gerresheimer Höhen folgte ich dann nur dem Erleuchteten , der uns seine Lieblingstrails rauf und runter scheuchte. Da bin ich seit kurzem stolzer Besitzer einer Sigma mit NiPack und dann lässt mich Mikkael's Lupine nur blass aussehen. 
Bevor ich im nächtlichen Wald die Orientierung vollends verlor, konnte ich noch die eine knackige Abfahrt erkennen und verweigern. Die so entschärfte Tour hatte aber noch genug An-und Abstiege, so daß es am Ende zu 550 Hm bei 35 km Strecke und 2.5 Stunden Nettofahrzeit reichte. Nachdem Mikkael noch ein vereinsamtes Schneefeldchen ohne Sturz durchquerte, können wir die Tour wohl auch 'Snownightride' nennen. 
Bleiben aus meiner Sicht mehrere Fazits. Zweieinhalb Stunden sind das absolute Limit für eine Sigma, die Ersatzlampe musste mir heimleuchten. Richtige Trails machen auch Nachts Spass, gerade Matsch und Wurzeln sorgen aber für einige aufregende Sekunden und liessen mich manchmal an meine Schulter denken. Außerdem schreit mein kleines Schwarzes nach neuer Kassette, Kette und Hinterreifen.  
Fazit in Kurzform:

Fietser


----------



## Manni (5. Januar 2006)

Morgen.   Die Tage werden wieder länger und wir haben endlich mal wieder eine Woche ohne Regen  Das schreit geradezu danach es mit der Geheimwaffe   mal wieder richtig krachen zu lassen. Also startet am Samstag eine nette Singletrailtour ab Burscheid. Wird sehr spaßig, ausreichend Kondition und Fahrtechnisches Geschick vorrausgesetzt.

Freiwillige können sich hier eintragen.

Gruß Manni


----------



## mikkael (6. Januar 2006)

Die länger werdende Tageszeit muss man zwar (tagsüber) ausnutzen, aber Einigen könnte dies (nachts) wirklich egal sein!  

Tuesday Late Night Show with Mikkael

Ausserdem im Angebot mit Frühbucherrabatt: *Rodalben-Ausflug*, voraussichtlicher Termin am 25./26.02.

VG Mikkael


----------



## Hammelhetzer (6. Januar 2006)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Ausserdem im Angebot mit Frühbucherrabatt: *Rodalben-Ausflug*, voraussichtlicher Termin am 25./26.02.
> 
> VG Mikkael


Wie kommt man an den Frühbucherrabatt?? Diesmal aber kein Camping geplant, oder???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni (6. Januar 2006)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Die länger werdende Tageszeit muss man zwar (tagsüber) ausnutzen, aber Einigen könnte dies (nachts) wirklich egal sein!
> 
> Tuesday Late Night Show with Mikkael
> 
> ...



Hallo Mikkael,
was hast du in Rodalben denn genau vor? Nun spann uns mal nicht so auf die Folter  

P.S.: War gestern auf einem Single-Nightride in Altenberg. Die Trails sind recht gut fahrbar, die Forstautobahnen allerdings teilweise mit Restschnee vereist. Ich werde die Tour am Samstag - auch im Hinblick auf die OAS-Tour - etwas entschärfen. Bis auf nen Fuchs und ein paar Feldmäuse hab ich niemand getroffen. Und Explorertouren im Dunkeln sind wirklich abenteuerlich 

Gruß Manni


----------



## Zachi (6. Januar 2006)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Mikkael,
> was hast du in Rodalben denn genau vor? Nun spann uns mal nicht so auf die Folter
> 
> P.S.: ... Ich werde die Tour am Samstag - auch im Hinblick auf die OAS-Tour - etwas entschärfen...
> Gruß Manni



Was bedeutet denn entschärfen???

Zachi


----------



## Enrgy (6. Januar 2006)

Zachi schrieb:
			
		

> Was bedeutet denn entschärfen???
> 
> Zachi


Vom Opladener Bahnhof zum Rhein und zurück...


----------



## Zachi (6. Januar 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Vom Opladener Bahnhof zum Rhein und zurück...



...na dann fahr ich mit ...


----------



## Manni (6. Januar 2006)

Zachi schrieb:
			
		

> Was bedeutet denn entschärfen???
> 
> Zachi




Entschärfen heißt:
Du kannst unbesorgt mitfahren.  
Im Ernst, es geht erstmal gemächlich auf endlosen Trails runter und durchs Eifgental, die bekannte Strecke an den Mühlen vorbei, dann queren wir auf lecker Trails nach Dhünn und an der Talsperre ein Stück zurück. Dann eben noch den Lineffetrail. Dann nach Darbringhausen und noch den Geheimtrail  von Hilgen runter. Oder statt der Runde über Darbringhausen und Hilgen fiese Trails zwischen Hüttchen und Scheuren. Ganz wie es euch beliebt. Werden alles zusammen max 1000Hm werden. 

Gruß Manni


----------



## Zachi (6. Januar 2006)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Entschärfen heißt:
> Du kannst unbesorgt mitfahren.
> Im Ernst, es geht erstmal gemächlich auf endlosen Trails runter und durchs Eifgental, die bekannte Strecke an den Mühlen vorbei, dann queren wir auf lecker Trails nach Dhünn und an der Talsperre ein Stück zurück. Dann eben noch den Lineffetrail. Dann nach Darbringhausen und noch den Geheimtrail  von Hilgen runter. Oder statt der Runde über Darbringhausen und Hilgen fiese Trails zwischen Hüttchen und Scheuren. Ganz wie es euch beliebt. Werden alles zusammen max 1000Hm werden.
> 
> Gruß Manni



Endlose Trails, das wollt ich schon immer mal machen  
Bin dabei.
Muß mir nur noch was für meine Füße einfallen lassen, hatte gestern nach 3 Stunden schon Eißfüße. Hab jedesmal Angst, daß die nicht wieder auftauen.

Zachi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schreiner2 (6. Januar 2006)

Zachi schrieb:
			
		

> Muß mir nur noch was für meine Füße einfallen lassen, hatte gestern nach 3 Stunden schon Eißfüße. Hab jedesmal Angst, daß die nicht wieder auftauen.
> 
> Zachi


kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor. aber bis jetzt sind sie immer wieder aufgetaut, nur das taubheitsgefühl geht nicht weg.


----------



## Manni (6. Januar 2006)

Zachi schrieb:
			
		

> Muß mir nur noch was für meine Füße einfallen lassen, hatte gestern nach 3 Stunden schon Eißfüße. Hab jedesmal Angst, daß die nicht wieder auftauen.
> 
> Zachi





			
				Schreiner2 schrieb:
			
		

> kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor. aber bis jetzt sind sie immer wieder aufgetaut, nur das taubheitsgefühl geht nicht weg.



Wie wäres denn mit Schuhen?   hat doch keiner was von Barfußbiken gesagt  

Manni

P.S. Wie wäre es denn mit Windstoppersocken?


----------



## mikkael (6. Januar 2006)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Mikkael, was hast du in Rodalben denn genau vor? Nun spann uns mal nicht so auf die Folter


Ich hatte vor, den *Wanderweg F* bei schonem Wetter zu wandern! Man kann da auch gut _campen_! 

Nööö, nö.. Kein Folter, nur Vorschlag. Also, Samstag früh hinfahren, Sonntagabend zurück, 2 Singletrailtage. Erster Tag für Fatty, der zweite im MTB-Park. Aus unserer Abenteuerreise mit Herrn Sonntag kenne ich vor Ort einige Hotels, wo man relativ günstig übernachten kann. Wer definitiv Interesse hat, soll sich melden!

VG Mikkael


----------



## mikkael (9. Januar 2006)

Moin,

Für die Nightride morgen Abend (Startzeit 18.30 Uhr) wird es keine öffentliche Ausschreibung geben. Wer Interesse hat und mitfahren will, soll sich bitte rechtzeitig bei mir melden.

VG Mikkael


----------



## No Mercy (12. Januar 2006)

Tach zusammen,
nun liegt es schon an mir Hinterherfahrer, zumindest den Fred mal wieder nach vorne zu bringen.

Aber im Ernst, mag den jemand am Sonntag ab Opladen den Sonnenschein genießen, oder ist die Runde im Winterschlaf ?

Gruß
dirk


----------



## Manni (12. Januar 2006)

No Mercy schrieb:
			
		

> Tach zusammen,
> nun liegt es schon an mir Hinterherfahrer, zumindest den Fred mal wieder nach vorne zu bringen.
> 
> Aber im Ernst, mag den jemand am Sonntag ab Opladen den Sonnenschein genießen, oder ist die Runde im Winterschlaf ?
> ...



Jup  wir werden den Sonnenschein genießen. Das sind Marco und meine Wenigkeit, sofern ich den Samstag überstehe  
Wird auch nur ne gemütliche Runde werden, wahrscheinlich so ab 11-12Uhr vom Bahnhof aus Richtung Eifgental und dann mal sehen. Mehr als 3 Stunden sollen es nicht werden. Ich stelle den Termin noch ein, bzw. sage nochmal an dieser Stelle Bescheid. 

Gruß Manni

Edit: So, der Termin steht, nun muß sich nur noch das Wetter halten.


----------



## JürgenK (12. Januar 2006)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Jup  wir werden den Sonnenschein genießen. Das sind Marco und meine Wenigkeit, sofern ich den Samstag überstehe
> Wird auch nur ne gemütliche Runde werden, wahrscheinlich so ab 11-12Uhr vom Bahnhof aus Richtung Eifgental und dann mal sehen. Mehr als 3 Stunden sollen es nicht werden. Ich stelle den Termin noch ein, bzw. sage nochmal an dieser Stelle Bescheid.
> 
> Gruß Manni
> ...




Bin dabei 

11 Uhr wäre mir allerdings lieber, ihr  mützen.

Bis denn

Jürgen


----------



## kitesun (13. Januar 2006)

dann möchte ich mich auch mal wieder nach langer Zeit anschließen. Alleine fahren ist zwar schön, aber nicht immer

Frank


----------



## Zachi (13. Januar 2006)

Bin auch dabei.
Nur 3 Stunden, da werd ich ja garnicht mehr warm  

Zachi


----------



## alialbert (13. Januar 2006)

Hallo,
bin ja neu hier im Forum, aber alles andere als neu im ganzen Rest  
Wohne in Opladen und würde mich gerne mal "probehalber" anschließen. Wenn ihr nichts dagegen habt bin ich dabei, wobei ich 11 Uhr auch besser finde.

Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (13. Januar 2006)

alialbert schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ihr nichts dagegen habt bin ich dabei, wobei ich 11 Uhr auch besser finde...Peter


Tsts...grad mal 15 Stunden und 4 Beiträge im Forum und schon Forderungen stellen   

Da mein Wochenendhighlight diesmal Samstagnacht in der harpune stattfindet, werde ich das biken irgendwie gemütlich drumherumbasteln. Also entweder Samstagnachmittag oder Sonntag kurz vor dunkelheit, sofern ich bis dahin schon wach bin... 
Vom Wetter haben wir ja zum Glück nix böses zu erwarten.


----------



## on any sunday (13. Januar 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Da mein Wochenendhighlight diesmal Samstagnacht in der *harpune*


 
Harpune  . Ist das nicht der Zappelschuppen in D-dorf für alte, dickbäuchige und ausgemusterte Trialer.


----------



## Enrgy (13. Januar 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Harpune  . Ist das nicht der Zappelschuppen in D-dorf für alte, dickbäuchige und ausgemusterte Trialer.


Röööcchhhtöööög! Und da legt morgen Ian Pooley auf, einer meiner Vavourite House-DJs  


PS: Der hat auch schon nen Bauch...


----------



## Manni (13. Januar 2006)

Da kommen sie also am Sonntag alle aus ihren Löchern.  Na das wird mal wieder ne Tour.

@Bastian, räum mal dein Postfach auf   es gibt wichtige Neuigkeiten


----------



## Knallar (14. Januar 2006)

*aufwach*

Wat wie wann wer fährt wo?


----------



## alialbert (14. Januar 2006)

Langsam wird es Zeit  

Wann trefft ihr euch denn nun am Opladener Bahnhof?

Peter


----------



## Manni (14. Januar 2006)

alialbert schrieb:
			
		

> Langsam wird es Zeit
> 
> Wann trefft ihr euch denn nun am Opladener Bahnhof?
> 
> Peter



Na wie geplant um 12Uhr. Der arme Marco hatte diese Woche Nachtschicht und braucht seinen Schönheitsschlaf  

Gruß Manni


----------



## Manni (14. Januar 2006)

Wird ja ne überschaubare Gruppe morgen  
Und auch wenn da schillernde Personen von hinter den sieben Bergen angekündigt sind, wird es eher gemächlich bleiben, ich habe von der Oas-Tour schon jetzt ganz schwere Knochen  Gleich dann noch ein Video-Abend   Ein Glück das ich ausschlafen kann  

Gruß Manni


----------



## JürgenK (14. Januar 2006)

alialbert schrieb:
			
		

> Langsam wird es Zeit
> 
> Wann trefft ihr euch denn nun am Opladener Bahnhof?
> 
> Peter



Ist im LMB (Last Minute Biking) ausgeschrieben mit 12 Uhr.

Bis denn

Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alialbert (14. Januar 2006)

Tja, 12 Uhr ist mir zu spät - leider. Hatte ja schon geschrieben das mir 11 Uhr besser passen würde, ich muss gegen 14 Uhr wieder zu hause sein. Wichtiger Termin!!

Peter  dann eben ein anderes mal!


----------



## mikkael (15. Januar 2006)

Interessant, dass es auch bei uns die Tomburger Verhältnisse herrschen: 

Angemeldete kommen einfach nicht, einige Nicht-Angemeldete in Bikeklamotten machen einen Abstecher (_von der eigenen Runde_) zum Treffpunkt und fahren anschliessend wieder nach Hause (_zum Golfen!!!_), Teilnehmer verschwinden (_und tauchen wieder auf_), Teilnehmer verschwinden (_und tauchen nicht mehr auf_), Runde ist schön, Führung verbessungswürdig, "froansösische"-Verhältnisse bergauf, 600 Hm angekündigt - peut-être 1000 gefahren, tomburger-Verhältnisse bergab, "monsieur dimanche" da, "Baladeuse" dort, Manni wieder als Sherpa unterwegs. Gefilmt wurde auch noch!  

Mein Kommentar: 

..und es war *schei&$$ kalt!* 

VG Mikkael


----------



## hardy_aus_k (15. Januar 2006)

Hallo miteinander,

letztlich bin ich Manni für die Tourführung dankbar  

Nach meinem gestrigen Ritt um die Dhünntalsperre, dachte ich, die Kraft wäre komplett aus meinen Beinen weg  

Heute weiss ich dann, dass dann doch nicht der Fall ist  

Ich werde dann heute noch eine Kerze im Dom aufstellen, dass ich mal das Eifgenbachtal trocken erleben durfte  

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## JürgenK (15. Januar 2006)

Mahlzeit,

es war eine nette Runde heute, einige Trails kannte ich auch noch nicht 
Es war ein gutes Maß, schon ausreichend. Die ursprünglichen Angaben hatten zwar mit der Tour nichts zu tun aber es sind ja doch noch einige angekommen.  

Rein rechnerisch wäre bei 4 Startern keiner angekommen, oder Manni??? 

Bis zum nächstenmal

Jürgen


----------



## mikkael (15. Januar 2006)

So, ich krieg' den heutigen Filmabschnitt nicht superklein in guter Qualität. 

Daher hier die erste Version ziemlich *dick*, also um die 65 MB, aber dafür in bester Qualität.


















Die aktuelle Version von Quicktime wird nötig sein, um den Film anzuschauen. Ich habe eine etwas schlechtere MP-4 Version, um die 16,5 MB, aber die Qualität ist nicht prickelnd.

VG Mikkael


----------



## Roadrunner1 (15. Januar 2006)

n'Abend zusammen.
Die Teilnehmerzahl varierte doch recht heftig. Und um die Verwirrung komplett zu machen, gab es noch einen Solisten welcher teilweise unsere Route fuhr. 
Und wie die Erfahrung heute gezeigt hat, niemals den Kontakt nach vorne verlieren. Und traue niemals deinem Guide 
Trotzdem schöne Tour, auch wenn mir dabei die Füße abgefroren sind.
Zumindest ist mein Rad sauber geblieben.

ps. hat einer Daten von der Tour. Mein HAC hat nicht gefunzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (15. Januar 2006)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> ... um die 65 MB, aber dafür in bester Qualität.


Das sag ich morgen deinem Chef, daß du für deine Freizeit-Filmchen die Firmenserver mißbrauchst!




			
				Roadrunner1 schrieb:
			
		

> Und wie die Erfahrung heute gezeigt hat, niemals den Kontakt nach vorne verlieren.


Das ist eigentlich ein ständig auftretender Fehler, der mir immer wieder bei Touren mit mehr als 3 Leuten auffällt. Es wäre grundsätzlich besser, wenn jeder für seinen *Hintermann* veranwortlich ist, als dem vorauseilenden hinterher zu hetzen. So wäre auch die größte Gruppe beisammen zu halten. Wenn der Hintermann abfällt, fahre ich auch etwas langsamer. Sollte man mal drüber nachdenken!


----------



## on any sunday (15. Januar 2006)

Diese dämlichen Helmkamera Videos haben einen miesen Einfluss auf mich. Mach die weg.  

Bin kurz davor, mir die preiswerteste DV Kamera und ein Kameramodul zu besorgen.

Spendenkonto auf Anfrage.


----------



## kitesun (16. Januar 2006)

Morgen, 

schöne Runde gestern, einiges Neue gesehen. Schön, daß ich immer noch halbwegs mitkomme. 

Laut meinen Aufzeichnungen waren es 45 Kilometer bei 900 Höhenmeter. Manni hatte nur 800 Meter, also irgendwo dazwischen.

Und Manni: Kopf hoch, bei so einer großen Meute ist das normal

Frank


----------



## Zachi (16. Januar 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Das sag ich morgen deinem Chef, daß du für deine Freizeit-Filmchen die Firmenserver mißbrauchst!
> 
> 
> Das ist eigentlich ein ständig auftretender Fehler, der mir immer wieder bei Touren mit mehr als 3 Leuten auffällt. Es wäre grundsätzlich besser, wenn jeder für seinen *Hintermann* veranwortlich ist, als dem vorauseilenden hinterher zu hetzen. So wäre auch die größte Gruppe beisammen zu halten. Wenn der Hintermann abfällt, fahre ich auch etwas langsamer. Sollte man mal drüber nachdenken!




...dem kann ich hier nur zustimmen, mindestens 4 Leute sind an mir vorbeigefahren und haben gesehen, daß ich Probleme mit der Kette hatte.  Na zumindest wurde mir dadurch bestätigt, daß es in so einer (großen) nicht wirklich spaß macht. Und um den geht´s doch. 

@Manni
an dich geht hier kein Vorwurf.
Trotzdem will ich Kopien der Karten für die Alpentour  

Zachi


----------



## mikkael (16. Januar 2006)

Zachi schrieb:
			
		

> ...mindestens 4 Leute sind an mir vorbeigefahren und haben gesehen, daß ich Probleme mit der Kette hatte.


*Warum hast Du denn nichts gesagt?* 

Hintermann hin oder her, für die Gruppe ist der Guide verantwortlich, und Niemand anders. Es gibt Helfer, und andere Biker die gerne etwas mehr aufpassen als nötig, aber auf freiwillige Basis. Wenn man Probleme hat, sollte man das - rechtzeitig - sagen, hinterher jammern hilft keinem, auch dem Guide nicht. Ich wette, dass Manni nichts von deinen Problemen wusste, sonst hätte er Massnahmen getroffen. Gestern ging es Marco auch nicht gut, er hat den, für ihn richtige Zeitpunkt gewählt und sich verabschiedet.

Ich fahre seit 3 Jahren hier im Bergischen, das ist doch immer so gewesen.



			
				Zachi schrieb:
			
		

> *..an dich geht hier kein Vorwurf.*


..passend!


----------



## No Mercy (16. Januar 2006)

Moin, moin,
dann will ich 'mal mein Verschwinden aufklären!
Zuerst musste ich mich todesmutig gegen die Wanderer wehren, die von hinten überholen wollten (absichern geht schon ganz gut, aber meine Fähigkeiten am Berg werd' ich wohl nie verbessern ). Das wurde aber anschließend durch eine hübsche Reiterin belohnt, die mich angesprochen auf die mir fehlende Gruppe sogar bedauerte (Tränen in den Augen durch den eisigen Wind können manchmal hilfreich sein ). Der Rest ist Schweigen.

Da ich Euch aber nicht mehr finden konnte, bin ich dann zurück zum Schöllerhof, hoch nach Sträßchen und wieder zurück zum Bahnhof.

Mein Fazit:
Großes Kino am Sonntag, danke Manni für die Tour .

dirk


----------



## Marco_Lev (16. Januar 2006)

schöne tour wars gestern, hat mir also spass gemacht. auch wenn mich recht schnell die kräfte verliessen und ich ziemlich nass geschwitzt war trotz der eiseskälte. eine nicht zu 100% auskurierte erkältung ist nicht zu unterschätzen, somit bin ich dann frühzeitig nach hause aufgebrochen und habs mir in der badewanne erstmal gutgehen lassen 

bei komplikationen am bike mache ich mich auch immer so schnell wie möglich lautstark bemerkbar. die gruppe stachelt sich gegenseitig immer etwas an (im vorfeld anhand der teilnehmer sehr gut abzuschätzen ), tempo wird schneller und somit wird auf andere mitfahrer nicht mehr so sehr geachtet, schliesslich ist man selber mit dem hinterherkommen beschäftigt.
deswegen rufe ich lieber mal früher und sage was los ist, bevor ich die gruppe aus den augen verlohren hab.

gruß marco


----------



## Roadrunner1 (16. Januar 2006)

So sehe ich das auch.
Bei Problemen sollte man sich melden dann ist man immer auf der sicheren Seite und es gibt keine Mißverständnisse. Naja is ja noch mal alles gut gegangen.
Mit der Helmkamera ist eine feine Sache. Mit der Durchfahrtshöhe hat es aber nicht immer hingehauen 

p.s. Selbst das .mov File fand ich sehr 'Grob-Pixelig'


----------



## Zachi (16. Januar 2006)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> *Warum hast Du denn nichts gesagt?*
> 
> Hintermann hin oder her, für die Gruppe ist der Guide verantwortlich, und Niemand anders. Es gibt Helfer, und andere Biker die gerne etwas mehr aufpassen als nötig, aber auf freiwillige Basis. Wenn man Probleme hat, sollte man das - rechtzeitig - sagen, hinterher jammern hilft keinem, auch dem Guide nicht. Ich wette, dass Manni nichts von deinen Problemen wusste, sonst hätte er Massnahmen getroffen. Gestern ging es Marco auch nicht gut, er hat den, für ihn richtige Zeitpunkt gewählt und sich verabschiedet.
> 
> ...




Es jammert doch hier niemend, sondern stellt seinen Standpunkt klar, wie viele andere hier auch, denn wie man sieht, gibt´s davon ja mindestens 2.
Achja von wegen sich bei Defekt melden, hab nicht wirklich lust hier durch den Wald zu schreien, aber egal.
Und alles auf den Guide abzuwälzen ist ein bißchen zu einfach, der soll uns die Trails zeigen.
Die Geschichte erinnert mich ein bißchen an mein Kindesalter, als ich noch im Kindergarten war. Da sind die Kinder immer schön hinter ihrer Kindergärtnerin hinterher, man hat sich mit seinem Nachbarn beschäftigt und die gute Frau vorne hat alle Mühe, die Meute beisammen zu halten ...


----------



## kolt siewerts (16. Januar 2006)

oha, da habe ich ja echt was verpasst! sorry fürs nichtabmelden, aber ich hatte manni am tag vorher noch gesagt, dass ich wahrscheinlich nicht komme und ihr nicht auf mich warten sollt.
generell finde ich, dass der guide mit dem anbieten/vorbereiten der tour genug ausgelastet ist. ihm auch noch die verantwortung für jedes der bikes + fahrer zu geben, halte ich für fast schon unverschämt. jeder in der gruppe hat da die gleiche verantwortung: einer für alle, alle für einen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (16. Januar 2006)

Zum Thema Leute im Wald aussetzen und der bergische Defekteufel.

Bei größeren Gruppen muß man sich halt bemerkbar machen, wenn man eine größere Panne hat; die Mitfahrer können ja nicht ahnen, ob z.B. nur die Kette abgefallen ist oder der gemeine Ketteklemmer im Gebüsch sitzt, das hat nichts mit Kindergarten oder Waldesruhe zu tun. Mich wundert auch immer, das fast nie einer Bescheid gibt, wenn das Tempo zu hoch wird. Machts Maul auf, der Guide sollte es dann richten. 

Die goldenen Worte von OAS: Schnellere können immer langsamer, Langsame selten schneller.  

Der Guide sollte am Ende von Trails ein Päuschen machen und auf seine Schäfchen warten. Bei Abzweigen sollte man auf seinen Hintermann achten, ob der die Kursänderung mitbekommen hat. Falls man doch alleine im Wald steht und die Richtung nicht weiß; falls es deutlich geradeaus weitergeht und dort Spuren sind, fahr weiter geradeaus. Wenn du unsicher bist, bleib stehen und werde vom Guide wieder eingesammelt. Good Luck. 

Ein bewertes System ist auch, das immer der Zweite hinter dem Führenden bei einer Abzweigung stehenbleibt und wartet, bis der Letzte durchkommt und dann wieder die Verfolgung aufnimmt. Bei einer homogenen Gruppe ist dies die beste Methode, um Verfahrer auszuschließen. 

Mir ist unfreiwillig noch kein Teilnehmer im Wald abhanden gekommen.


----------



## Zachi (16. Januar 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Thema Leute im Wald aussetzen und der bergische Defekteufel.
> 
> Bei größeren Gruppen muß man sich halt bemerkbar machen, wenn man eine größere Panne hat; die Mitfahrer können ja nicht ahnen, ob z.B. nur die Kette abgefallen ist oder der gemeine Ketteklemmer im Gebüsch sitzt...



Ach, und du merkst, sobald es knackt, was der Fehler ist, oder steigst du erstmal ab und schaust nach?
Wenn dem Guide nach 20 Minuten erst auffällt, daß jemand fehlt, hat hier wohl niemand überhaupt daran gedacht, sich mal umzuschauen.


----------



## Stefan_SIT (16. Januar 2006)

kolt siewerts schrieb:
			
		

> ... generell finde ich, dass der guide mit dem anbieten/vorbereiten der tour genug ausgelastet ist. ihm auch noch *die verantwortung für jedes der bikes + fahrer *zu geben, halte ich für *fast schon unverschämt*. ...


Das große Wort muss ja nicht gleich "Verantwortung" heißen, aber die Gruppe sollte sich vor der Tour schon auf ein paar Regeln etc. einigen. Es *muss *neben dem, der sagt, wo's langgeht, auch einen geben, der aufpasst, dass die Gruppe zusammen bleibt bzw. immer wieder zusammenfindet. Idealerweise ist das für mich der Guide, denn der *führt* (guided). Er ist die Person, die die Fäden in der Hand hält. Er muss mit einem Blick nach hinten sehen, ob alle noch beisammen sind. Tipp: einer macht freiwillig den Letzten (und bleibt es auch), idealerweise jemand mit einem auffälligen Trikot o.ä..
Wenn ich eine Tour führe, bekommt mein "letzter Mann" eine Signalweste (die man jetzt ja auch im Auto mitführen sollte). Wenn ich bei einer Tour nur mitfahre, achte ich darauf, dass zumindest mein Hintermann meine Richtungsänderung mitbekommt. Diese Art von "Verantwortung" empfinde ich dann der Gruppe/meinen Mitfahrern gegenüber als angebracht.
Ansonsten gilt: Gruppe nach technisch schwierigen Passagen zusammenführen (durch Pause des Guides), bei Unfällen/Defekten *deutlich *auf sich aufmerksam machen (vor allem, wenn man Hilfe braucht). 
Und ganz wichtig: vor der Tour durchzählen (und danach auch). 

Ride On!
Stefan

P.S.: Und aus rechtlichen Gründen ist es für den Einladenden der Tour immens wichtig, sein Handy dabei zu haben, um im Notfall ärztliche Hilfe herbeiholen zu können. Und ein First Aid - Kit. Es handelt sich zwar um rechtlich etwas "schwammiges" Terrain, aber der Einladende könnte im Rechtsfall durchaus als Verantwortlicher gesehen werden. Und wenn man ganz sicher gehen will, hilft auch eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung.


----------



## Manni (16. Januar 2006)

Also ich finde schon, dass ichs verbockt habe.  
Zuerst einmal wurde die Anzahl der Teilnehmer die länger als 5 Minuten mitgefahren sind, nicht ermittelt.  
Und dann wurde während dem Anstieg nicht bemerkt bzw. weiter beachtet, dass ein Biker zurückgefallen war. Dabei habe ich noch gesehen wie du erst nach hinten zurückgefallen bist Zachi. Ich war mir dann bei einer Schiebestelle aber fälschlicherweise sicher, du seies wieder dabei, schließlich standen wir an dem Baum sicher 5 Minuten bis alle drüber geklettert waren.  Als dann niemand kam dachte ich du wärest da schon wieder vorne mit dabei gewesen.
Nach dem Anstieg folgte dann direkt der Downhill, zwar nach kurzer Sammelpause, aber ohne Durchzählen und Gesichtskontrolle.  
und nicht zuletzt:
Obwohl ich annahm nach dem Downhill zum Lineffebach als letzter weitergefahren zu sein, muss hier NoMercy noch hinter mir gewesen sein.   Viel leider erst inDarbringhausen auf, als der grüne Helm fehlte.  

Zum krönenden Abschluß muß noch die um ca. 1/3 höher ausgefallene Höhenmetersummer genannt werden. Etwas mehr als 800Hm kann man nicht mehr als Chi-Quadrat-Fehler abtun  

Und ich schreie normalerweise auch nicht durch den Wald, wenn ich ein auf den ersten Blick kleines Problem habe. 
Ich bin deshalb aber leider auch schonmal verloren gegangen. Zufälligerweise auf dem selben Trail wir Nomercy, nur hatte ich damals das Glück die anderen wieder einholen zu können. Bei den vielen Abzweigen zwischen Brücke und Pfannkuchenmühle hat man aber wirklich schlechte Karten, erstrecht wenn man den weiteren Tourverlauf nicht kennt.


Nun wenigstens war das Eifgental trocken  
Und das Problem mit der Gruppengröße hat sich für die zukünftigen Touren jetzt sowieso erledigt


----------



## Montana (16. Januar 2006)

Interessante Diskussion  

Mein Beitrag : Ich fahre selbst bei unseren *leichten* Touren (_notgedrungen_  ) oft am Schluss des Feldes mit. Dann müssen die Anderen warten. Mir fehlt die grosse Erfahrung aber ich führe keine Tour mit > 6 Leuten ohne co-guide(s). Hier muss man sich absprechen . Das kann aber auch schiefgehen wegen anderer techn. Interessen und Tempi. Nightrides sind ganz besonders problematisch. 

Guter Einwand von Stefan  . Aber wenn ich eine HFE ausfüllen lassen muss , stelle *ich* keine Tour mehr rein. Jeder ist in einer _gewissen_ Form für sich selbst verantwortlich. Die Verantwortung für die Tour (Wege Schwierigkeit Tempo etc.) übernehme immer *ich *als Initiator. Die co-guides haben damit nichts zu tun. Wirds zu schnell , zu schwierig oder auch zu matschig  ist das *mein *Problem und ich muss reagieren.

So zurück zu den Teierabend"typen"  

Guido


----------



## Stefan_SIT (16. Januar 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> ... Aber wenn ich eine HFE ausfüllen lassen muss , stelle *ich* keine Tour mehr rein.  ...


*Mußt *du nicht, würde aber im Falle eines Regressanspruches eher helfen. Könntest du ja vorbereiten und bei Tourbeginn einfach nur unterschreiben lassen. Während der Wartezeit auf den letzten Teilnehmer ...


			
				Montana schrieb:
			
		

> ... Jeder ist in einer _gewissen_ Form für sich selbst verantwortlich. ...


Sagt mir mein gesunder Menschenverstand auch ...

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Montana (16. Januar 2006)

Ich weiss , Stefan. Du hast auch recht . Aber mal ehrlich. Wer macht das denn wirklich in der Praxis ? Ich weiss von zwei Fällen. Eure Tour und bei juchhu. Beides zu verstehen. Das erste Angebot geht in eine "kommerzielle" Richtung d.h. mit Firma etc. dahinter und das Zweite war ein Fahrtechnikkurs und daher nicht ganz ungefährlich. 

Wenn ich bei einer sowieo nicht erlau ... (na ja  )  nightride die Leute was unterschreiben lassen würde käme ich mir leicht komisch vor. 

Viele Grüsse

Guido





			
				Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> *Mußt *du nicht, würde aber im Falle eines Regressanspruches eher helfen. Könntest du ja vorbereiten und bei Tourbeginn einfach nur unterschreiben lassen. Während der Wartezeit auf den letzten Teilnehmer ...
> 
> Sagt mir mein gesunder Menschenverstand auch ...
> 
> ...


----------



## Roadrunner1 (16. Januar 2006)

Wer käm denn auf die Idee den Tourguide zu verklagen weil die hm nicht der Ausschreibung entsprachen, oder dass man nicht auf ihn gewartet hat? 
Das schöne am LMB ist doch die Zwanglosigkeit und das jeder der kann und will die Möglichkeit hat an den Touren teilzunehmen.
Also in diesem Sinne.

Markus


----------



## Handlampe (16. Januar 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Interessante Diskussion
> 
> Mein Beitrag : Ich fahre selbst bei unseren *leichten* Touren (_notgedrungen_  ) oft am Schluss des Feldes mit. Dann müssen die Anderen warten. Mir fehlt die grosse Erfahrung aber ich führe keine Tour mit > 6 Leuten ohne co-guide(s).



Tja, Guido, da kann man Manni garkeinen Vorwurf machen. Selbst als er hinten gefahren ist.....sind vorne die Leute rausgefallen   will heißen, einfach weitergefahren und er wusste nicht woher.

Mit dem Co-Guide geb ich dir recht: Eine feine Sache, ich hab ja meistens bei meinen Touren auch das Glück, das ich mind. einen vom Team dabei hab, der sich auskennt. 
Mit Zachi war natürlich dumm gelaufen. Klar, einerseits kann man natürlich Bescheid geben, wenn man eine Panne hat, andererseits reicht ein einfaches "Alles klar?" von dem Vorbeifahrenden doch aus.
*räusper*.....ich hoffe ich war nicht einer derer die an ihm vorbei gefahren sind  

Ansonsten fand ich die Tour einwandfrei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zachi (16. Januar 2006)

Man Leute macht es doch nicht so kompliziert. Hier hat sich niemand beschwert. 
Wenn es Leute gibt, die den schwarzen Peter dem Guide unterjubeln wollen, bitte. Aber dann haben sie den Sinn des ganzen nicht verstanden.

Zachi


----------



## Handlampe (16. Januar 2006)

Zachi schrieb:
			
		

> Man Leute macht es doch nicht so kompliziert. Hier hat sich niemand beschwert.




Doch, du  




			
				Zachi schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn dem Guide nach 20 Minuten erst auffällt, daß jemand fehlt, hat hier wohl niemand überhaupt daran gedacht, sich mal umzuschauen.


----------



## Manni (16. Januar 2006)

Können wir das Thema jetzt nicht mal beenden? Wer von euch wäre nicht zumindest genervt wenn er verloren geht? Man verpaßt was, kennt eventuell den Weg nicht usw. Ob derjenige nun keine Schuld daran hat, oder ne Teilschuld oder eben unschuldig ist.   Scheiss egal, sowas soll halt nicht passieren. Und nun Schluss.

Gruß Manni


----------



## Handlampe (16. Januar 2006)

Cooles Video, mikkael....mit der Musik kommt richtig gut


----------



## mikkael (16. Januar 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> ..reicht ein einfaches "Alles klar?"


Was hör' ich da?  Bist du etwa weichgespült? Ohne dich können wir's schaffen!!  



			
				Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Cooles Video, mikkael....mit der Musik kommt richtig gut


Danke!


----------



## juchhu (16. Januar 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiss , Stefan. Du hast auch recht . Aber mal ehrlich. Wer macht das denn wirklich in der Praxis ? Ich weiss von zwei Fällen. Eure Tour und bei juchhu. Beides zu verstehen. Das erste Angebot geht in eine "kommerzielle" Richtung d.h. mit Firma etc. dahinter und das Zweite war ein Fahrtechnikkurs und* daher nicht ganz ungefährlich.*
> 
> Wenn ich bei einer sowieo nicht erlau ... (na ja  ) nightride die Leute was unterschreiben lassen würde käme ich mir leicht komisch vor.
> 
> ...


 
Ähm, das würde ich jetzt nicht so sagen wollen. 

Das Problem ist meiner Meinung nach die oftmals angetroffene Pauschaltouristeneinstellung: Ich bin nicht Guide bzw. Co-Guido, ich fahre nur mit, und da vorne gehts lang. 
Auch vermeidlich kleine Pannen sollten sofort und vernehmbar kommuniziert werden. 
Ich kann mich noch an eine SIT-Tour erinnern, wo ich als letzter Mann mit gefahren bin. Ein kleiner Kettenklemmer erwies als Echter mit 1,5 Umschlingung des Tretlagers. Da war mit eben mal schnell gar nichts. Da musste Onkel Juchhu erstmal seine aufblasbare Werkbank aus dem CamelBak herausholen. Geschickterweise wurde der vermeidlich kleine Defekt dem Guide über fast stille Post mitgeteilt, und so wartete die ganze Truppe an der nächsten Abbiegung (natürlich außer Sichtweite).  

Bei dem NIghtride zum blauen Flughafen hatte ich ein neues Co-Guiding-Konzept ausprobiert. Die Gruppe wurde in Zweiergruppen aufgeteilt. Jeder war für seinen Flügelmann verantwortlich.
Das hat auch ganz gut geklappt. Auf dem Rückweg aus der Wahnheide hatte sich leider  6 Mann tempomachend vom Guide abgesetzt. Leider waren es drei vollständige Zweiergruppen. 
Der Guide musste dann in alter BW-Qualität den vorausfahrenden Zug ins Achtung stellen und den Rückzug sowie Zusammenschluß befehligen. 

Gruppe mit unterschiedlichen Leistungs- und Anspruchsniveau über eine Gruppestärke von 8-10 Personen zu guiden, verlangt schon Erzieherqualitäten (wg. Kindergarten und so ).

Ein Guide voraus (, der auch nur bis zur nächsten Abzweigung überholt werden darf), einen Co-Guide hintendran, der dieselbe Route fährt und Teilnehmer, die sich bemerkbar machen und auf die anderen mitachtet, und alles ist in Butter.

VG Martin

PS: Haftungsfreistellungserklärungen verbessern übrigens nicht die Kommunikations- und Koordinationssituationen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zachi (16. Januar 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Doch, du



Das muß ich noch schnell klarstellen. 



			
				Zachi schrieb:
			
		

> )Wenn dem Guide nach 20 Minuten erst auffällt, daß jemand fehlt, hat hier wohl niemand überhaupt daran gedacht, sich mal umzuschauen.



Damit wollte ich eigentlich sagen, daß der Manni hier der einzigste war, der überhaupt mal nach hinten geschaut hat. Von daher gibts keinen Vorwurf gegen ihn.
Hätte sich der Vorletzte mal umgesehen, wäre es schon früher aufgefallen.


----------



## JürgenK (16. Januar 2006)

Was für ein lustiger Fred ,

@Zachi und @No Mercy haben diesmal Pech gehabt, ich hätte mich aber wohl auch geärgert. Das nächstmal solten wir vielleicht mit Co-Guide am Schluß fahren, vor allem bei so vielen Leuten. Es kamen wohl einige ungünstige Dinge zusammen. Ich würde sagen, von allen Seiten Schwamm drüber, beim nächstenmal machen wir´s besser.  

Bis denn

Jürgen


----------



## on any sunday (16. Januar 2006)

JürgenK schrieb:
			
		

> Was für ein lustiger Fred ,
> 
> @Zachi und @No Mercy haben diesmal Pech gehabt, ich hätte mich aber wohl auch geärgert. Das nächstmal solten wir vielleicht mit Co-Guide am Schluß fahren, vor allem bei so vielen Leuten. Es kamen wohl einige ungünstige Dinge zusammen. Ich würde sagen, von allen Seiten Schwamm drüber, beim nächstenmal machen wir´s besser.
> 
> ...



Wahre Worte, gelassen ausgesprochen. Macht euch locker, it`s only porn, mum.


----------



## mikkael (17. Januar 2006)

Beim Herrn aus Esch sind Expeditionen lang, die Berge hoch, Opfer.. äääh.. Gefährtenanzahl überschaubar, derartige Probleme unbekannt. Entweder er schafft es oder er schafft es nicht! 

Bei mir war die Aufregung deshalb, weil wir das Kaffeetrinken im Rausmühle ausgelassen haben. 

Jetzt habt ihr alle mit all euren bösen Worten das schöne Wetter vertrieben (_oder stecken doch die Tomburger dahinter?_). 
Schämt Euch!


----------



## Enrgy (17. Januar 2006)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt habt ihr alle mit all euren bösen Worten das schöne Wetter vertrieben


Schönes Wetter hin oder her - viel dramatischer ist, daß es wieder taut und die ganze gespeicherte Siffe sich wieder auf den Trails breitmacht. Hab deshalb gestern abend noch die letzten (Boden)Froststunden für nen Lonely-Nightride genutzt. War ja auch um einige Grade wärmer als Sonntag 
Es gab keine Probleme mit den Teilnehmern, keiner ging verloren, über die Zahl und Dauer der Pausen sowie das Tempo und die Strecke wurde man sich schnell einig... 

PS: Bei Frost sind Reitwege richtig prima. Die Federung kriegt richtig was zu tun und man kommt trozdem schnell vorwärts. Vergessen sind dann für einen Moment die Zeiten, in denen man bis zur Scheibe dort einsinkt und den Weg für Monate meidet...


----------



## hardy_aus_k (17. Januar 2006)

Hallo miteinander,

dann haben wir die Nachbearbeitung eines weiteren legendären Ausritts der Feierabendbiker dann auch geschafft  

Wer es noch nicht mitbekommen haben sollte, wir planen auch in diesem Jahr eine Fahrt in die Schweiz zum Biken. Aber nicht nur biken werden wir dort, wir werden auch Spaß haben  

Also, wer Interesse hat, meldet sich einfach bei mir oder schaut in dem diesjährigen Riffenmatt-Thread nach. Das ganze ist eine softe Variante, einmal mit den Alpen in Berührung zu kommen.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Delgado (18. Januar 2006)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> .... Aber nicht nur biken werden wir dort, wir werden auch Spaß haben



Hab' immer schon den Verdacht gehabt, dass Biken keinen Spaß macht


----------



## mikkael (18. Januar 2006)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> ..dann haben wir die Nachbearbeitung eines weiteren legendären Ausritts der Feierabendbiker dann auch geschafft..


Ich dachte, jetzt kommt endlich eine Hardy-Feierabendtour im Bergischen. Leider war es nur Werbung!


----------



## hardy_aus_k (18. Januar 2006)

@Mikkael

Ich bin doch der Bewegung "Kein Matsch, keine Dunkelheit, keine Nässe beim Biken" beigetreten. Da wird dann erst einmal keine Feierabendtour stattfinden.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Enrgy (18. Januar 2006)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @Mikkael
> 
> Ich bin doch der Bewegung "Kein Matsch, keine Dunkelheit, keine Nässe beim Biken" beigetreten.


Sehr lobenswert! Andere flüchten dazu ja heimlich auf die Kanaren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikkael (18. Januar 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr lobenswert! Andere flüchten dazu ja heimlich auf die Kanaren...


Kenne so einen Typ! 

Tja, Hardy, dann wünsche ich Dir viel Spass beim Schachspielen, viel Popcorn beim Kino und viel Geduld beim "Fullypolieren". 

- - - - 

Also, das Filmmaterial (und dessen Qualität) aus Engelskirchen und Opladen macht mir Hoffnung. Es besteht zwar Bedarf an Farbkorrektur, aber das wird mit der neuen Software bald kein Thema sein. Ich möchte dieses Jahr so viel wie möglich Footage sammeln, auch in HD, damit wir am Ende eventuell eine wirklich schöne, ansehnliche DVD über das Biken (unter anderem im Bergischen) erstellen können.

Jeder ist willkommen, der sich an dieser "Projekt" handwerklich oder mit Ideen teilnehmen und/oder hier auch etwas mehr Zeit investieren will. Ich kann die aktuelle Ausrüstung (Helmcamera + Camcorder) für interessante Touren, wo ich z.B. nicht dabei bin, gerne ausleihen.

VG Mikkael


----------



## on any sunday (18. Januar 2006)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Also, das Filmmaterial (und dessen Qualität) aus Engelskirchen und Opladen macht mir Hoffnung. Es besteht zwar Bedarf an Farbkorrektur, aber das wird mit der neuen Software bald kein Thema sein. Ich möchte dieses Jahr so viel wie möglich Footage sammeln, auch in HD, damit wir am Ende eventuell eine wirklich schöne, ansehnliche DVD über das Biken (unter anderem im Bergischen) erstellen können.
> 
> Jeder ist willkommen, der sich an dieser "Projekt" handwerklich oder mit Ideen teilnehmen und/oder hier auch etwas mehr Zeit investieren will. Ich kann die aktuelle Ausrüstung (Helmcamera + Camcorder) für interessante Touren, wo ich z.B. nicht dabei bin, gerne ausleihen.
> 
> VG Mikkael


 
Da stelle ich mich doch selbstlos zur Verfügung.  Ich habe zwar keine Ahnung von dem Wiedeo Krempel, bin aber willig und lernfähig. 

Das mit dem Verleihen ist natürlich sehr selbstlos, besonders, da wir ja eigentlich die interessanten Touren immer ohne dich fahren.  

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## JürgenK (18. Januar 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Da stelle ich mich doch selbstlos zur Verfügung.  Ich habe zwar keine Ahnung von dem Wiedeo Krempel, bin aber willig und lernfähig.
> 
> ...
> ...
> ...




...wenn das man reicht  


Ich bin aber auch außerordentlich selbstlos und möchte mich meinem Vorredner bedingungslos anschließen.

Jürgen


----------



## Enrgy (18. Januar 2006)

Genau. Ihr zwei Experten filmt und ich fahre voraus, damit auch *vernünftige* Fahrtechnik abgelichtet wird.


----------



## JürgenK (18. Januar 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Genau. Ihr zwei Experten filmt und ich fahre voraus, damit auch *vernünftige* Fahrtechnik abgelichtet wird.




Super Idee. 
Du fährst 3 mal den Pfaffenberg rauf und wir filmen dich abwechselnd, damit wir mal eine *vernünftige* uphill-Technik-Studie machen können.


----------



## hardy_aus_k (18. Januar 2006)

@Enrgy

Wer fährt eigentlich zwischen Dir und den Kameraleuten ???

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Enrgy (18. Januar 2006)

JürgenK schrieb:
			
		

> Super Idee.
> Du fährst 3 mal den Pfaffenberg rauf und wir filmen dich abwechselnd, damit wir mal eine *vernünftige* uphill-Technik-Studie machen können.


Wie langweilig. Hast du schonmal spannende Uphill-Helmkameravideos gesehen? Ich nicht. Hardy hat schon recht. Ich wäre bergab wohl sehr schnell aus eurem Blickfeld verschwunden. Also filmt euch mal schön selber beim raufkeuchen. Als Hintergrundmusik nehmt ihr dann am besten einen langsamen Walzer.


----------



## Handlampe (18. Januar 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wäre bergab wohl sehr schnell aus eurem Blickfeld verschwunden.



.....und bergauf verschwindest du auch immer sehr schnell aus unserem Blickfeld. 

Prima von mikkael, dass er seine Ausrüstung verleihen will. Ich erkläre mich auch gerne als Kameramann für eine kleine TT Reportage bereit.


----------



## Enrgy (18. Januar 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> .....und bergauf verschwindest du auch immer sehr schnell aus unserem Blickfeld.


Mountainbiken soll Spaß machen. Und es kann mir keiner erzählen, daß ihm bergauf mehr Spaß macht als bergab. Wenn man überhaupt von Spaß dabei reden kann. Bergauf ist doch nur das notwendige Übel, um Spaß haben zu können.
Wozu gibts denn sonst Bikeparks mit Liftanlagen, die ja auch vom TT schon mit Wonne genutzt wurden

PS: ganz arm dran sind dann diejenigen, die im Flachland wohnen und garkeine Berge/Hügel in der Nähe haben. Die können sich dann nur am Rückenwind ergötzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JürgenK (18. Januar 2006)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @Enrgy
> 
> Wer fährt eigentlich zwischen Dir und den Kameraleuten ???
> 
> ...



Da sind manche Leute monatelang verschollen und betätigen sich anschließend aus Brandstifter ohohoh!!!


----------



## mikkael (18. Januar 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> es kann mir keiner erzählen, daß ihm bergauf mehr Spaß macht als bergab


Kennst du einen alten Biker aus Esch? Kennst du ihn *gut*? 






Mikele beim "Spass"

@Mikele
wenn die Touren, die wir bereits zusammen gefahren sind, wirklich zu den Uninteressanteren zählen, dann kann ich damit nur zufrieden sein! Bis zur 70. km gibt's Unterhaltung pur, ab der 70. bleibt nur noch Schmerzen, Blut, und Schweiss übrig!


Ausserdem: Sei doch froh, es gibt hier einen Typ (die verschiedenen Identitäten dieser Person müssen wir nicht erwähnen ), der will beim Uphill gefilmt werden bzw diverse Uphillfilme sehen. 

Die Schokoladenseite des Bikens eben, wie Harald Juhnke beim Saufen! 

VG Mikkael


----------



## JürgenK (19. Januar 2006)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Kennst du einen alten Biker aus Esch? Kennst du ihn *gut*?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der, wo durch die Ville hetzt?


----------



## Hammelhetzer (19. Januar 2006)

Wer hetzt hier durch die Ville?

Andererseits - der Anblick meines in die Ferne entschwindenden Rücken, soll euch stets entzücken 

@Mikkael
wie sieht's denn mit den Dreharbeiten im Pfälzer Wald aus, tut sich was in der Sache?

@Volker
das mit dem Wind siehst du grundverkehrt. Nur die Anstrengung im Wind gibt dir die nötige Kraft und Hoffnung auf Rückenwind. Rückenwind selber erzeugt nur die Angst, dass er drehen könnte.

Gruß
Hammelhetzer


----------



## Enrgy (19. Januar 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> @Volker
> das mit dem Wind siehst du grundverkehrt. Nur die Anstrengung im Wind gibt dir die nötige Kraft und Hoffnung auf Rückenwind. Rückenwind selber erzeugt nur die Angst, dass er drehen könnte.
> 
> Gruß
> Hammelhetzer


Gut gesprochen, Dieter! Bergauf hast du also auch immer Angst, daß es wieder bergab gehen könnte? 
Dann empfehle ich Rolle oder Ergometer. Da gehts NUR bergauf, nie bergab...


----------



## Hammelhetzer (19. Januar 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Gut gesprochen, Dieter! Bergauf hast du also auch immer Angst, daß es wieder bergab gehen könnte


Alte Bergsteigerregel: Niemals Höhe verlieren .
Kann doch nichts dafür, dass ich nicht in den Anden wohne Außerdem gibt's doch auch gepflegte Asphaltwege, da rollt's doch viel besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikkael (19. Januar 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> wie sieht's denn mit den Dreharbeiten im Pfälzer Wald aus, tut sich was in der Sache?


Hallo Dieter,

ich habe da nichts mehr gemacht. Ich möchte am Samstag morgens um 06.00 Uhr ab Erkrath losfahren und Sonntag Abend etwa 19-20.00 Uhr zuhause sein. Übernachtung etwa 25,- Euro vor Ort. Erste Runde Fatty, zweite Runde im MTB-Park. Wenn wir um die 4-5 Biker sind (wie jetzt), können wir mit einem VW-Minivan fahren. 

Interessiert sind: du, ich, Manni und Onkel.

Entscheidend hier wird das Wetter sein. Wenn es viel Regen gibt, lohnt es sich nicht.

VG Mikkael


----------



## Hammelhetzer (19. Januar 2006)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Interessiert sind: du, ich, Manni und Onkel.
> VG Mikkael


Schrecklicher Aspirantenkreis, könnte ja richtig gemütlich werden


----------



## mikkael (19. Januar 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> ....Ich erkläre mich auch gerne als Kameramann für eine kleine TT Reportage bereit.


Hmmm..

*TT-Reporter:* Herr Lampe.. ääm.. Handlampe was halten Sie von unserer Tour?
*Handlampe:* Ohne Sie können wir es schaffen.. hehe.. Welche Tour?
*R:* Die Tour eben.. diese Tour..
*H:* achh.. ..de France? Klar war er gedopt, wie alle Feierabendbiker. Aber no Problem, ohne ihn schaffen wir's auch. Hauptsache ich fliege nicht.. Brrr, da hätt' ich.. hab' ich.. eehm.. *Angst!*
*R:* Sie und Angst, das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.
*H:* Mit etwas Höhenmeter schon! Ach, diese Feierabendbiker!
*R:* Wie läuft's denn so im Team beim Winterpokal?
*H:* Pokal? Was für n Pokal? (_hab' ich Ihnen nicht gesagt, solche Fragen beantworte ich nicht_), grrr Die Feierabendbiker liegen immer noch vor uns!!!! 
*R:* Das war doch keine Antwort, oder?
*H:* Oooh, Mann! Bin ich bei Sabine Christiansen? Mein Bruda, sein neues Bike, ich und mein Basketball.. (_in Gedanken: äähm, auch ohne Thomas könnte ich es schaffen??!?_) Bitte, was sagten Sie?
*R:* Ist es wahr, dass Sie sogar bei einer Feierabendrunde beim Pannenvortäuschen erwischt worden sind?
*H:* Hey mann.. Red' nicht so laut, Feind hört mit! Kein Kommentar dazu!
*R:* Es soll aber belastendes Beweismaterial geben. Es wurde gefilmt..
*H:* Hä?? Ich war jung, unerfahren und brauchte dringend Geld!
Aaah.. wenn Sie was schreiben, werde ich alles dementieren. Ich habe eine Reputation, hier, Mann. Die Leute kennen mich! Bis ep Mejol, epmol! (_Shit, wie war doch mein Spruch nommal??_)
*R:* Alles Klar, Herr Taschen.. äähm Handlampe! Zurück zum Funkhaus nach Tomburg! 
*Fortsetzung folgt.. Happy Trails!*


----------



## mikkael (19. Januar 2006)

Fortsetzung:

*R:* Hallo Herr Lampe!
*H:* Hallöchen! _pfeifft!_ Mist ep mejol! (_shit, wieder falsch!_)
*R:* Hmm, ungewöhnlich so fröhlich heute?
*H:* Ja, klar.. Unser neues Verfahren ist ab sofort amtlich, meine Erfindung: TTAV: Team Tomburg AusscheidungsVerfahren, nur die Leistungsstärksten bleiben im Team! Unsere neue Waffe gegen die Feierabendheinis. Hehe! Jetzt hamma sie, endlich!
*R:* Wow, das hört sich aber gut an! Und, bereits angewendet, das neue Verfahren?
*H:* Ja klar! Eben, vorhin in Ahrtal! War geil! 
*R:* _sehr neugerig.._ Wie war's? Wer bleibt nun weiter im TTTeam?
*H:* Äähm.. _jetzt etwas nachdenklicher.._ _beginnt zu zählen.._ ich, Bruda, Klaus, Oli.. äähmm.. uupps.. Eigentlich Niemand mehr! Wir haben uns selbst eliminiert!  (_Jetzt bringt mich meine Freundin endgültig um!_)
*R:* Oh!  das hört sich aber nicht gut an??
*H:* Nöö, keine Sorge!  Ich sagte doch: *Ohne mich können wir's schaffen!* Hehe!
*R:* Alles Klar, Herr Handlampe! Schnell zurück zum Irren- äähm Funkhaus! 

*Happy Trails.. Langsam nimmt das Drehbuch Konturen an!*


----------



## mikkael (19. Januar 2006)

Kartenvorverkauf für morgen Abend: *Lichtspiele im Wald!*

VG Mikkael


----------



## hardy_aus_k (19. Januar 2006)

Hallo miteinander,

ich habe dann mal für Samstag um 12.00 Uhr eine Tour eingestellt. Ich würde mich freuen, wenn sich der ein oder andere anschliessen würde.

Das ganze findet ganz in der Tradition der Feierabendbiker statt:

- unter 40 Kilometer

- unter 800 Höhenmeter

- unter 3 Stunden Fahrzeit

Sollte ich die Angaben überschreiten, verlose ich unter den anwesenden Mitfahrern zwei Bikeschläuche.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Fietser (19. Januar 2006)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> ...ich habe dann mal für Samstag um 12.00 Uhr eine Tour eingestellt...


Da sitze ich dann schon im Flieger und düse der Sonne entgegen. Leider wird es nur am Sonntag zum Biken reichen und in diesem mistigen Palm Springs wollte mir keiner ein MTB leihen.  'Risk of snow in the high mountains, pretty rough trails, strongly adviced to not ride alone, guide 350 $' 
So wirds dann halt eine Strassentour mit Leih-RR. Drückt mir die Daumen dass der Jetlag mich nicht vom Rad haut und ich ein paar Punkte zusammenbekomme. 
Ab Montag muss ich dann leider wieder arbeiten... 
Fietser


----------



## mikkael (20. Januar 2006)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> für Samstag um 12.00 Uhr eine Tour eingestellt.


Hardy, endlich schreibst du eine Tour aus und ich kann nicht dabei sein. 

Mein Sohn hat Geburtstag und es wird gefeiert! 

VG Mikkael


----------



## Enrgy (20. Januar 2006)

Fietser schrieb:
			
		

> Drückt mir die Daumen dass der Jetlag mich nicht vom Rad haut...


Nach dem Hinflug gehts doch noch, zurück ist schlimmer. 

PS: laß dir doch die Flugmeilen als Bonuspunkte gutschreiben... 

Viel Spaß in der Sonne!


----------



## Manni (20. Januar 2006)

So Sonntag gibt es dann von mir auch noch eine Tour ab Burscheid. Die 5Kings müssen so langsam ihre Form für den Sommer intensivieren  
Damit herrscht hier in der Region ja ein feines Angebot. Alleine 5 Touren bis Sonntag sind bisher im 51xxx Gebiet ausgeschrieben  

Ich habe übrigens dazugelernt, ab jetzt werde ich nur noch zwischen Touren unter 1000hm und über 1000hm unterscheiden, und mich nicht mehr auf ein paar zerquetschte Meter festlegen.  

Gruß Manni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JürgenK (20. Januar 2006)

Bin gestern Abend auch gut 2 Stunden in den Wupperbergen unterwegs gewesen. Ist z.T. ziemlich matschig und tief.  Mannis und Onkel Sonntags Tour haben es sicher in sich, sollte es bodenmäßig nicht etwas angenehmer werden.:kotz: 

Hab leider wenig Zeit und o.a.s Tour ist mir momentan auch zu lang, muß langsam anfangen mich zu schonen. 

Euch viel Spaß


----------



## kolt siewerts (20. Januar 2006)

angeblich soll ja die russische kÃ¤lte mit -10Ë am sonntag rÃ¼berschwappen. da wÃ¼rde ich mich sehr freuen...


----------



## hardy_aus_k (20. Januar 2006)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> ... Ich habe übrigens dazugelernt, ab jetzt werde ich nur noch zwischen Touren unter 1000hm und über 1000hm unterscheiden, und mich nicht mehr auf ein paar zerquetschte Meter festlegen ...



Dann bin ich mal gespannt, was heraus kommt, wenn Du eine Runde anbietest, bei der Du persönlich gedacht hast, dass es 1000 Höhenmeter werden sollen  So kommst Du nicht weiter  

Wie wäre es, wenn Du Dein Gefühl sprechen lässt und 20 % als Manni-Faktor (= üblicher Planungsfehler von Manni) draufschlägst  

Wie sagt der alte Controller: Planung ist Zufall durch Irrtum zu ersetzen  

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Manni (20. Januar 2006)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Manni-Faktor



Die ultimative Ausrede für alle zukünftigen Patzer.  
Bin mal gespannt was Zachi mir dazu in den Alpen erzählt, wenn der lineare Manni-Faktor mit dem exponentiel ansteigenden Frust- und Wut-Faktor der Mitfahrer aufeinanderprallt  

Gruß Manni


----------



## hardy_aus_k (20. Januar 2006)

@Manni


Ich bevorzuge als eher konservativer Mensch die klassische Methode:

*Aufknüpfen !!!*

Das hat sich absolut bewährt. Ein Vorteil hat es auf jeden Fall, Du bist vor Wiederholungstaten sicher  

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Marco_Lev (20. Januar 2006)

manni, dazu braucht es nicht die alpen, die reaktionen konntest du doch schon oft genug vor der eigenen haustür beobachten   
aber hey, so schlimm ists ja nun auch nicht, schließlich fahren wir ja doch jedesmal aufs neue mit dir los, sobald die wunden verheilt sind  

gruß marco


----------



## on any sunday (20. Januar 2006)

Also, als Alpensimulation würde sich meine Tour besser eignen. Unbekanntes Gebiet, unbekannte Steigungen und unbarmherziger Führer.


----------



## mikkael (20. Januar 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Also, als Alpensimulation würde sich meine Tour besser eignen. Unbekanntes Gebiet, unbekannte Steigungen und unbarmherziger Führer.


..und bedingungslose Mitläufer, die nicht jammern dürfen. 

Ich überleg' mir, ob ich tatsachlich die ersten 5 km auslassen soll!


----------



## Manni (20. Januar 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Also, als Alpensimulation würde sich meine Tour besser eignen. Unbekanntes Gebiet, unbekannte Steigungen und unbarmherziger Führer.



Die Jungs können sich sicher nichts schöneres Vorstellen  Allerdings muss ich sichergehen, dass die Bande nicht abspringt und lieber mit dir über die französischen Felswände klettert 
Im Frühjahr werden sie wohl auch nicht drumherrum kommen, mal über den bergischen Gartenzaun zu schielen. 
Zuckerbrot und Peitsche sag ich nur 

Gruß Manni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marco_Lev (20. Januar 2006)

mit zuckerbrot meinst du aber nicht deine ekligen vollkornkekse, oder


----------



## mikkael (21. Januar 2006)

Hallo Leute,

*Off-Topic:* Hier ein aktueller Lesetipp von mir:






Der zum Teil dramatische Zustand der Alpen durch Klimawandel, Tourismus etc ist das Thema der aktuellen Ausgabe der National Geographic Deutschland. Es gibt nich nur sehr interessante Geschichten über die Alpen im Heft, sondern auch eine schöne, grosse Alpenkarte, die ich so noch nie gesehen habe. 

Für die Alpenenthusiasten, _und davon gibt es jede Menge unter uns_, dürfte das Thema auf alle Fälle sehr interessant sein!

VG Mikkael


----------



## kolt siewerts (21. Januar 2006)

mmh, das hört sich heftig an. danke für den tipp! 
das schlimme ist ja: wir können am ende noch nicht mal sagen, wir hätten von nichts gewusst...


----------



## v6bastian (21. Januar 2006)

Marco_Lev schrieb:
			
		

> mit zuckerbrot meinst du aber nicht deine ekligen vollkornkekse, oder



Nein, nein. Nach jeder Tour ne Currywurst mit Pommes.


----------



## Zachi (23. Januar 2006)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Die ultimative Ausrede für alle zukünftigen Patzer.
> Bin mal gespannt was Zachi mir dazu in den Alpen erzählt, wenn der lineare Manni-Faktor mit dem exponentiel ansteigenden Frust- und Wut-Faktor der Mitfahrer aufeinanderprallt
> 
> Gruß Manni




Wieso denn ich  Hab ich schonmal gemeckert?
Du kennst das doch, wenn es zu viel wird, kürz ich ab und in den Alpen steig ich dann in die Bahn. Die Schweiz hat zum Glück das beste Bahnnetz der Welt  

Zachi


----------



## Manni (23. Januar 2006)

Nabend Fabs.
Hier die kurze Zusammenfassung der gestrigen Tour.
Bei dichter Bewölkung und 0°C fanden sich trotz wiedriger Bodenverhältnisse Marco_Lev, Schreiner2, kolt siewerts, Roadrunner1 und Marcy1 am Treffpunkt in Burscheid ein. Achja, badehose, alias Tiger Woods großer Bruder war zwischenzeitlich auch mit von der Patie  
Mein schlechter Ruf ist wohl noch nicht bis zu allen durchgedrungen  
Grundgenug heute etwas Schadensbegrenzung zu betreiben. Nach der Trailabfahrt ins Eifgental ging es daher auf gut fahrbaren Schotterwegen weiter nach Hilgen, auf Trails und tiefen Reitwegen   nach Diepental und von dort über den Lukasweg in die Wupperberge. Hier machten wir eine Schleife über den Raderhof, stürzten uns hinab zum Rüden und nahmen die leichte Variante nach Glüder. Über einen Anstieg mit Schloss Burg-Panorama erreichten wir Höhscheid und fuhren entlang der Ausläufer der Sengbachsperre nach Hilgen und weiter zum Ausgangspunkt in Burscheid.

Zusammengekommen sind in den drei Stunden um die 40km bei 800Hm. 

Gruß Manni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (24. Januar 2006)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Mein schlechter Ruf ist wohl noch nicht bis zu allen durchgedrungen
> 
> Gruß Manni



" ... auch ein schlechter Ruf verpflichtet ..."


----------



## kolt siewerts (24. Januar 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> " ... auch ein schlechter Ruf verpflichtet ..."


"ist der ruf erst ruiniert, guided's sich völlig ungeniert!"

nä nä, mannis tour war wieder super wie immer. auch wenn er mit seinem damenfahrrad unterwegs war, gabs superschöne trails und auch nur wenig matschlöcher.
und die opladener fahrradputz-tanke ist ja der hammer! da fahre ich jetzt immer hin!


----------



## on any sunday (24. Januar 2006)

kolt siewerts schrieb:
			
		

> ...und die opladener fahrradputz-tanke ist ja der hammer! da fahre ich jetzt immer hin!


 
Und noch ein Argument für Manni!  

Hätte ich auch machen sollen. Habe mein Rad tiefgefroren im Auto gelassen, gestern rausgeholt und in meinen Universal-, Eingangs-, Werkstatt-, Flurbereich gestellt. Übler Fehler. Der Dreck hat sich zwar selbst entfernt, allerdings ungeschützt auf meinen Teppich.  Jetzt wird das schöne Muster aus Motoröl-, Magura Blood-, Gabelöl-, Kleber- und Keineahnungflecken ganz verdeckt. 

Dreckswinter.


----------



## Enrgy (24. Januar 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> ... und Keineahnungflecken...


----------



## JürgenK (24. Januar 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> ...
> ungeschützt auf meinen Teppich.  ...
> 
> .




meine Güte, wie leichtsinnig  Nie ohne

Volker, ich glaube, daß erklärt auch deine Anmerkung


----------



## v6bastian (24. Januar 2006)

...jetzt hat er es doch gelüftet !!    Das Geheimnis der Opladener A... Tanke.

Aber Vorsicht. Zitat Betreiber:
"Ihr sprüht mir den ganzen Frostschutz weg. Ihr müßt Geld reinschmeißen "

Bin da schon rausgeschmissen worden   Ordnung muss sein 

Grüßle Bastian


----------



## Marco_Lev (4. Februar 2006)

hallo zusammen.
suche mindestens eine person die morgen lust auf ne runde MTB ab opladen oder burscheid hat. startzeit sollte um 12 uhr sein.
im LMB steht leider nichts geeignetes, und selbst ne tour ausstellen ist mir zu verbindlich  
ach ja, wenn sich hier garnichts auftun sollte, wäre ich auch so flexibel mit dem auto anzureisen.

gruß marco


----------



## Zachi (5. Februar 2006)

Bin zwar schon wieder zuhause, muß mich aber erstmal von den Strapazen des Wintersports und allem, was dazu gehört  erholen.

Nächste Woche bin ich wieder dabei.

Zachi


----------



## v6bastian (5. Februar 2006)

Hallo Ihr,

mit Heute war es wohl nichts für mich. Die TT-Tour steckt mir noch in den Beinen. War lieber ein bißchen locker kicken.

Aber wie siehst bei Euch mit Dienstag bzw. Donnerstag aus?

@Zachi: Bis Dienstag bist Du bestimmt wieder fit von   .

@Marco: Falls Du Heute nicht gefahren bist, könnten Dir doch beide Termine gut stehen  Übrigens wenn Du Bock hast könnten wir ja mal diese Woche wegen den Spinning-Kurs in Studio nachfragen. Ich glaube der findet Mittwochs und Freitags statt, falls Du Interesse hast kann ich aber nochmal genauer nachhören.

Gruß Bastian

PS: Bevor es Mecker von euch Tanten gibt : Die 23 Min. die ich mir fälschlicherweise aufgeschrieben habe werde ich bei nächsten Tour wieder abziehen. Ich hatte nach der Tour mit den TT's 4Std. verstanden und muss nun lesen, dass es nur 3 Std und 37 Min reine Fahrzeit waren. Naja, Hauptsache es stimmt zum Schluß wieder.


----------



## Zachi (5. Februar 2006)

Dienstag geht nicht. Überlege mir noch, morgen bei Marco mitzufahren.

Zachi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marco_Lev (5. Februar 2006)

hatte die aktion heute biken zu gehen schon wieder begraben aufgrund der doch recht flauen resonanz.
deswegen hab ichs mir noch bis 4 uhr heute morgen gutgehen lassen, werde ja eh nicht mehr biken  
desto erstaunter war ich, als ich heute morgen von einer "badehose" aus meinen süßen träumen gerissen wurde  

wer morgen abend lust auf einen nightride vom opladener bahnhof in richtung sengbach. hat, der möge doch mal nen blick ins LMB werfen.
seit dem das forum aktualisiert wurde bekomme ich keinen link mehr gesetzt  

na dann evtl. bis morgen,

gruß marco


----------



## Manni (5. Februar 2006)

Marco_Lev schrieb:
			
		

> hatte die aktion heute biken zu gehen schon wieder begraben aufgrund der doch recht flauen resonanz.
> deswegen hab ichs mir noch bis 4 uhr heute morgen gutgehen lassen, werde ja eh nicht mehr biken
> desto erstaunter war ich, als ich heute morgen von einer "badehose" aus meinen süßen träumen gerissen wurde
> 
> ...




Würde ja gerne mitfahren  mich hats aber voll erwischt. 
Spinningkurse?    was geht denn bei euch ab?
Ich denke am Wochenende kann ich vielleicht wieder locker einsteigen.

Gruß Manni


----------



## Marco_Lev (5. Februar 2006)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> mich hats aber voll erwischt.
> Spinningkurse?    was geht denn bei euch ab?
> Ich denke am Wochenende kann ich vielleicht wieder locker einsteigen.
> 
> Gruß Manni



tja manni, jetzt siehst du welche geschütze wir auffahren, um dich auch mal am berg abhängen zu können  das hat nichts mit spass zu tun, knallhartes training und im WP punkten  
da schlottern dir die knie, wah?

@basti: würde vorschlagen, wir besprechen das am besten bei der morgigen tour, zwischen den kraftausdauer-interwallen     

gruß marco


----------



## Manni (5. Februar 2006)

Marco_Lev schrieb:
			
		

> tja manni, jetzt siehst du welche geschütze wir auffahren, um dich auch mal am berg abhängen zu können  das hat nichts mit spass zu tun, knallhartes training und im WP punkten
> da schlottern dir die knie, wah?



Das meine Knie schlottern liegt eher an der Grippe  
Wußte ja noch garnicht, dass Juchhu neuerdings auch Spinningkurse anbietet. fehlt nur noch Nordic walking  

Gruß Manni


----------



## Marco_Lev (5. Februar 2006)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Wußte ja noch garnicht, dass Juchhu neuerdings auch Spinningkurse anbietet.
> 
> Gruß Manni



na klar doch, die kurse hält er bei sich im wohnzimmer ab


----------



## Zachi (6. Februar 2006)

Also ich dachte die ganze Geschichte soll des Spaßes wegen stattfinden. Aber spinning hat ja nun wirklich nichts mit Spaß zu tun, eher was mit Bequemlichkeit. Hab das selbst schon ausprobieren müssen. 
Und außerdem, wann macht ihr das denn noch, nachts, wenn andere schlafen? Oder verzichtet ihr dafür auf Touren an der frischen Luft?

Zachi


----------



## Marco_Lev (6. Februar 2006)

Zachi schrieb:
			
		

> Und außerdem, wann macht ihr das denn noch, nachts, wenn andere schlafen? Oder verzichtet ihr dafür auf Touren an der frischen Luft?
> 
> Zachi



das machen wir dann, wenn andere wegen regenwetter tatenlos auf der couch sitzen bleiben   

gruß marco


----------



## Zachi (6. Februar 2006)

Marco_Lev schrieb:
			
		

> das machen wir dann, wenn andere wegen regenwetter tatenlos auf der couch sitzen bleiben
> 
> gruß marco



Was heißt hier tatenlos...  Diese Zeit wird genutzt, um die Technick zu checken, sonst gibts am Berg ne böse Überraschung. 

Zachi


----------



## v6bastian (6. Februar 2006)

Man man man ... nur Schönwetterdraußenfahrer hier.

Manni checkt z.Zt. seine Vitalfunktionen, Zachi checkt sein Bike, Schreiner checkt weiß ich nicht  und dann auch noch meckern wenn der harte Kern der 5Kings sich dem knallharten Spinningskurs widmen möchte  . Da spricht ja der pure Neid    

Wir verraten Euch aber auch nicht, dass wir den Fortgeschritenen-Power-Kurs leiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zachi (7. Februar 2006)

v6bastian schrieb:
			
		

> Man man man ... nur Schönwetterdraußenfahrer hier.
> 
> Manni checkt z.Zt. seine Vitalfunktionen, Zachi checkt sein Bike, Schreiner checkt weiß ich nicht  und dann auch noch meckern wenn der harte Kern der 5Kings sich dem knallharten Spinningskurs widmen möchte  . Da spricht ja der pure Neid
> 
> Wir verraten Euch aber auch nicht, dass wir den Fortgeschritenen-Power-Kurs leiten.



Tja, wir haben es eben nicht so gut, wie die Leute bei Ford, wo man nur halbtags arbeiten muß. Dann würde mir warscheinlich auch so langweilig sein, daß ich nen Spinningkurs belegen würde ...  

Zachi


----------



## v6bastian (7. Februar 2006)

Nein, nein, dass hast Du falsch verstanden mit der Halbtagsstelle. Das ist eine Vollzeit-ABM-Stelle   Aber ich setzte meine Prioritäten anders...

1. ABM bei Ford
2. Bike
3. Bike Nr.2
4. Freundin

   

Solltet Ihr auch mal so machen...


----------



## Marco_Lev (7. Februar 2006)

v6bastian schrieb:
			
		

> 4. Freundin
> 
> 
> 
> Solltet Ihr auch mal so machen...



du maulheld, halt mal lieber den ball flach. wenn ich das der nina zeige hast du nichts mehr zu  , sondern zu  

 

und jetzt plauder nicht soviel von unseren zukünftigen plänen aus, sonst wird es immer schwieriger ne ausrede zu finden, warum mir die komplette truppe mal wieder davon gefahren ist... 

gruß marco


----------



## Enrgy (7. Februar 2006)

Marco_Lev schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ich das der nina zeige hast du nichts mehr zu  , sondern zu


dafür gibts dann Freundin Nr.2...


----------



## v6bastian (8. Februar 2006)

Freundin Nr.2 hab ich nicht, geht ja auch garnicht. Ich bin ja schon froh, dass ich eine von "denen" im Schacht halten kann . Aber zum Glück hat die Woche sieben Tage und ich geh nur drei mal biken. So gibts zumindest (noch) kein Mecker... 

@Marco:
Du gönnst ja einem garnichts . Zum ersten mal fingen bei Manni die Knie an zu schlottern und Du verräts direkt alles. Klar ist hierbei der Wunsch der Vater des Gedanken gewesen  aber es war sooooooooooo schön ! 

Du alte Petze!!!


----------



## Marco_Lev (8. Februar 2006)

v6bastian schrieb:
			
		

> Freundin Nr.2 hab ich nicht, geht ja auch garnicht.



du nennst deine rechte hand doch immer liebevoll susi!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## v6bastian (8. Februar 2006)

Marco_Lev schrieb:
			
		

> du nennst deine rechte hand doch immer liebevoll susi!


 
Immer diese schizophrenen Biker ... Da war wohl bei Dir Susi die Rechte


----------



## Manni (8. Februar 2006)

Schlechtwetterlaune?  oder was ist mit euch zwei los?
Checkt lieber mal die Emails  

Gruß Manni


----------



## v6bastian (9. Februar 2006)

Hab ich ... Nix drin  . Und wegen dem Alp-X hab ich schon geantwortet.


----------



## Marco_Lev (14. Februar 2006)

hallo liebe leute,

für donnerstag habe ich mal einen termin ins LMB eingetragen.
startzeit mit 17:30uhr ist für die meißten sicherlich zu früh, kann es leider nicht anders planen da ich nachtschicht habe.
bei interesse http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2068
verdammt, kann mir mal einer erklären wie ich wieder nen link setzen kann? maaartin???  

gruß marco


----------



## Manni (14. Februar 2006)

So  
Link


Man schreibe einen Text, z.B. Link, 
markiere den geschriebenen Text,
klicke auf das Link-Icon
und gebe die Adresse ein. 

Gruß Manni


----------



## on any sunday (14. Februar 2006)

Andere Möglichkeit, funktioniert allerdings nur im Textmodus des Editors:

Link Adresse kopieren, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 anklicken, Adresse einfügen, der eingefügte Text ohne "__" kann beliebig bearbeitet werden.


----------



## v6bastian (21. Februar 2006)

Hi Ihr Jecken ,

gibt es hier irgendwelche Antikarnevalisten die Lust hätten am Donnerstag ne Tour zu fahren?

Gruß,
Bastian


----------



## Manni (21. Februar 2006)

An was, wann und wo hast du denn gedacht? 

Gruß Manni


----------



## Zachi (22. Februar 2006)

v6bastian schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Ihr Jecken ,
> 
> gibt es hier irgendwelche Antikarnevalisten die Lust hätten am Donnerstag ne Tour zu fahren?
> 
> ...



Wie wär es denn mit heute? Wollte zwar nur den Rückweg von der Arbeit verlängern, aber da Thomas auch mitkommt, muß ich nochmal nach hause, seinen Akku holen. Dann könnten wir ja vom Bahnübergang starten. So gegen 17.15 Uhr Uhr ?

Zachi


----------



## v6bastian (22. Februar 2006)

Also für mich war heute zumindest keine Alternative. Musste heute in der ABM-Firma länger machen und dann war auch noch die Auffahrt auf die A3 gesperrt (ich hatte auch noch keinen Liter Sprit im Tank). Zum :kotz: das ganze...


Morgen dürfte die Welt allerdings ein wenig besser aussehen. Also tragt Euch bitte ein.

Geplannt hatte ich den Anfang der letzten Tour mit Zachi nachzufahren ( Kaltenherberg plus den schönen Teil mit den Drops und Kickern) und dann Richtung Glüder aufzubrechen. Aber ich lasse auch gerne andere Leute guiden. Ne Manni? 

Gruß,
Der Basti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knallar (22. Februar 2006)

v6bastian schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Ihr Jecken ,
> 
> gibt es hier irgendwelche Antikarnevalisten die Lust hätten am Donnerstag ne Tour zu fahren?
> 
> ...



Niemals! Morgen Altermarkt. ; )


----------



## v6bastian (23. Februar 2006)

Also Manni und Zachi bitte eintragen...  

Wollt ihr heute fahren oder nicht ? Ich würde gerne meine Tagesplannung abschließen und bräuchte daher die Info.


----------



## Zachi (23. Februar 2006)

Wie ich gestern schon sagte, ich werde eher nicht fahren. Falls doch, melde ich mich noch kurzfristig.

Zachi


----------



## Manni (23. Februar 2006)

Ne heute fahr ich noch nicht, jedenfalls nicht im Gelände. 
Ich muss erst noch die neue Kassette/Kette montieren und einstellen. Morgen greif ich dann wieder an.


----------



## v6bastian (23. Februar 2006)

Schade, schade  ... Bin leider allein gefahren und das noch nicht mal zum Altermarkt. 

Also Jungs ich hoffe nächste Woche können wir mal alle zusammen fahren. Wäre mal nach langer Zeit angebracht.

Gruß,
Bastian


----------



## Marco_Lev (28. Februar 2006)

hallo zusammen,

jemand lust heute abend auf nen gemütlichen nightride ca. 2std. ab leverkusen opladen? startzeit sollte zwischen 17 und 18uhr sein.
bei interesse bin ich für vorschläge offen.

gruß marco


----------



## Enrgy (28. Februar 2006)

Marco_Lev schrieb:
			
		

> gemütlichen nightride


...du meinst sicher einen "geschneitride"...


----------



## Marco_Lev (28. Februar 2006)

jaja, ganz wie du möchtest. hauptsache du fährst mit


----------



## Enrgy (28. Februar 2006)

In Gedanken fahre ich immer mit... 
Viel Spaß bei dem "herrlichen" Wetter...:kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni (28. Februar 2006)

Bleibt der Schnee liegen? Wer weiß was? Hier in Köln ist es jedenfalls am Regnen. Mich kriegt heute keiner aus dem Haus.  

Gruß Manni


----------



## Enrgy (28. Februar 2006)

Klar bleibt das liegen:

http://www.wermelskirchen.de/stadt/vermischtes/webcam.php
http://www.klinikumsolingen.de/webcam/index.html

Kaum zu glauben, daß ich Samstag auf der Tour zum Burgtrail noch in der Sonne gedöst hab...


----------



## v6bastian (1. März 2006)

Hi Leute,

wer hätte Lust morgen eine schöne 3Std.-Runde mit mir zu drehen? Suche noch Freiwillige, den allein fahren macht häßlich... (Bin schon zu oft allein gefahren(siehe Unten))...



Startzeit wäre ab 17 bis 18 Uhr. Richtung wäre verhandelbar...

Gruß,
Bastian


----------



## Manni (1. März 2006)

Ne du siehst mir selbst für nen nightride zu häßlich aus  
Spaß bei Seite, die Tour heute reicht mir bei dem Wetter. Wie siehts am Wochenende aus?

Gruß Manni


----------



## v6bastian (1. März 2006)

Würden sich beide Tage anbieten... 

Sollte nur min 4 Std. dauern, oder was meinst Du?

Und ich hoffe wir kriegen am Wochenende mehr wie 3Kings zusammen


----------



## Zachi (1. März 2006)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Ne du siehst mir selbst für nen nightride zu häßlich aus
> Spaß bei Seite, die Tour heute reicht mir bei dem Wetter. Wie siehts am Wochenende aus?
> 
> Gruß Manni



Bin dabei, am liebsten wäre mir Samstag, weil Samstag abend wieder ne  Tour ansteht. Da weiß ich nicht, wie ich Sonntag drauf bin.

Zachi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marco_Lev (1. März 2006)

mir käm der samstag auch sehr gelegen.
bin das WE ohne aufseher, da` hänge ich samstags schneller an der flasche als ich gucken kann und muß sonntags dann ganz lange schlafen...

gruß marco


----------



## v6bastian (1. März 2006)

Samstag soll mir auch recht sein.

Wieviel Uhr wollt Ihr starten und wo fahren wir hin?


Und wegen Morgen hat keiner ein Erbarmen?


----------



## Manni (1. März 2006)

Ich bin morgen dabei  
Heute hat mich leider ein streickender Akku zum umkehren gezwungen.  
Zuhause den Akku kurz ans Ladegerät geklemmt und die Schutzschaltung restartet. Nun gehts wieder  
Also morgen 18:00Uhr ab Opladen? 

Gruß Manni


----------



## v6bastian (1. März 2006)

O.k. doki, dann bis 18.00 Uhr bei mir. Ich denke bei mir ist näher für Dich als der Bahnhof in Opladen. Evtl. kommt Marco morgen mit, zumindest hatte er es nicht 100%ig ausgeschlossen. Also sind wir evtl. wieder 3Kings...

Gruß Bastian

PS: Wenn Du an zwei Joggern vorbei fährst und einer ruft deinen Namen, dann halt doch mal kurz an. Du bist gegen 18.35 Uhr auf der Solingerstr. ganz ohne Regung an mir vorbeigefahren. Da war doch nicht jemand wieder ein bißchen spät dran???


----------



## Manni (1. März 2006)

v6bastian schrieb:
			
		

> O.k. doki, dann bis 18.00 Uhr bei mir. Ich denke bei mir ist näher für Dich als der Bahnhof in Opladen. Evtl. kommt Marco morgen mit, zumindest hatte er es nicht 100%ig ausgeschlossen. Also sind wir evtl. wieder 3Kings...
> 
> Gruß Bastian
> 
> PS: Wenn Du an zwei Joggern vorbei fährst und einer ruft deinen Namen, dann halt doch mal kurz an. Du bist gegen 18.35 Uhr auf der Solingerstr. ganz ohne Regung an mir vorbeigefahren. Da war doch nicht jemand wieder ein bißchen spät dran???



Ich bin doch nie spät dran   Ich lass mich doch im dunkeln nicht von jedem anquatschen  Hab dich garnicht erkannt. 
Nunja, erst hab ich die beiden mit meiner springenden Schaltung aufgehalten und dann geht das Licht net. Arrg alles Mist  

Also bis morgen! Ich hoffe da geht alles glatt.

Gruß Manni


----------



## Marco_Lev (1. März 2006)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Nunja, erst hab ich die beiden mit meiner springenden Schaltung aufgehalten und dann geht das Licht net. Arrg alles Mist



hatte mich schon gewundert wo du denn steckst nach der abfahrt zur wietsche. als zachi ohne dich kam dachte ich mir "naja, hätte der manni was gesagt wären wir doch auch langsamer gefahren..."  
ach ja, morgen fahr ich nicht mit. muß es nach der erkältung ja nicht gleich übertreiben.
ausserdem hab ich mir heute gut den ar5ch abgefroren.
euch beiden dann viel spass.

gruß marco


----------



## Zachi (2. März 2006)

Tja Manni, die Runde war dann auch nicht mehr viel länger.
Micr ging im Luisental der Saft aus der Dose aus. Sind dann über Burscheid zurückgefahren. 
Kann Marco gut verstehen, daß er gefroren hat, von innen ist man ja nicht wirklich warm geworden 

Samstag können wir gerne so gegen 11.00 Uhr starten.

Zachi


----------



## Manni (2. März 2006)

Zachi schrieb:
			
		

> Tja Manni, die Runde war dann auch nicht mehr viel länger.
> Micr ging im Luisental der Saft aus der Dose aus. Sind dann über Burscheid zurückgefahren.
> Kann Marco gut verstehen, daß er gefroren hat, von innen ist man ja nicht wirklich warm geworden
> 
> ...




Morgen,
na soweit hätte ich auch noch geschafft, der Bleiakku war zu Hause noch fast voll., naja bin auch auf 50% Dimmstufe gefahren  
Mal sehen was heute passiert. Wie waren denn die Wege, viel Matsch?

Samstag wäre mir ab 13:00 Uhr lieber, wie seht ihr das? Wie wäre es mit ner Tour ab Kürten (40km/800Hm) oder ab Schloss Burg (40km/900Hm) ?
Richte mich da aber ganz nach den 5Kings  

Gruß Manni


----------



## v6bastian (2. März 2006)

Vorschalg zur Güte: 12.00 Uhr?  

Mir würde Burg gut gefallen und ich könnte Marco bis Burg mitnehmen.
Nur zurück muss er radeln  ... Ne Quatsch. Gillt für beide Richtungen. 

Lasst uns das heute Dingfest machen.


----------



## Manni (2. März 2006)

v6bastian schrieb:
			
		

> Vorschalg zur Güte: 12.00 Uhr?
> 
> Mir würde Burg gut gefallen und ich könnte Marco bis Burg mitnehmen.
> Nur zurück muss er radeln  ... Ne Quatsch. Gillt für beide Richtungen.
> ...



Ok 12:30 Uhr  am Parkplatz unterhalb der Burg (also im Tal an der Wupper)
Ich könnte auch jemand mitnehmen, falls Zachi sein Auto noch nicht wieder hat, oder wie siehts mitm Herrn Schreiner aus?

Gruß Manni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schreiner2 (2. März 2006)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Ich könnte auch jemand mitnehmen, falls Zachi sein Auto noch nicht wieder hat, oder wie siehts mitm Herrn Schreiner aus?
> 
> Gruß Manni



dem herrn schreiner geht es gar nicht so gut.   fiese erkältung.
was anderes: hat zufälligerweise jemand noch ein paar standart shimano cleats für kleines geld abzugeben? oder macht jemand nochmal ne sammelbestellung?

schreiner


----------



## Zachi (2. März 2006)

Thomas und mir wäre zwar ne Tour von zuhause aus und in bekannte Gefilde(Dhünn, Eifgental usw.) lieber, aber wenn ihr drauf besteht, starten wir halt von Unterburg aus.
Ich würde aber schon gern wissen, worauf ich mich einlasse.

Zachi


----------



## Marco_Lev (2. März 2006)

Zachi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde aber schon gern wissen, worauf ich mich einlasse.
> 
> Zachi





			
				Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wäre es mit ner Tour ab Kürten (40km/800Hm) oder ab Schloss Burg (40km/900Hm) ?
> Richte mich da aber ganz nach den 5Kings



ok, dann hätte ich auch gerne einmal schloss burg mit 40km/900hm, zudem noch die hin und rückfahrt mit basti dem bärchen  

gruß marco


----------



## Manni (3. März 2006)

Schreiner2 schrieb:
			
		

> dem herrn schreiner geht es gar nicht so gut.   fiese erkältung.
> was anderes: hat zufälligerweise jemand noch ein paar standart shimano cleats für kleines geld abzugeben? oder macht jemand nochmal ne sammelbestellung?
> 
> schreiner



Also wenn es nicht so eilig ist,
vor dem Alpencross will ich nochmal ne Bestellung aufgeben.
Reifen, Bremsbeläge und ne Palette Riegel, dann komme ich auf dich zurück. 
Kurier die Erkältung bloss aus, mich hats durch nen Rückschlag auch drei Wochen umgehauen  

Gruß Manni


----------



## v6bastian (7. März 2006)

Hi Leute,

wer hätte Lust sich am Donnerstag an unserer Tour richtung Sengbach anzuschließen? Das Tempo soll mittelmäßig werden. Der Singletrailanteil wird hoffentlich nicht allzu knapp (ich hoffe da sehr auf Zachi und Tom ).

Also in der Summe ne schicke Runde, nichts für Rennfahrer, aber auch nichts für Anfänger... Alle die mitfahren wollen sollen sich bitte im LMB anmelden.

Gruß Bastian

PS: Der WP geht nun bald zu ende, also schnell noch fleißig Punkte sammeln.


----------



## kolt siewerts (11. März 2006)

so jungs,
ich bin wieder am start, mit schneeketten und heiß auf frostiges schneetrailreiten! heute nacht solls doch richtig schön kalt werden! hoffentlich ist das bis morgen mittag nicht schon wieder matsche geworden. aber das schutzblech bleibt auf jeden fall zuhause!


----------



## Manni (12. März 2006)

So, war doch wieder ne nette Truppe die da zusammengekommen ist  
Schließlich kann man es sich auch nicht entgehen lassen und die hoffentlich letzte Schneematschtour in diesem Jahr links liegen lassen.

Alle die nicht dabei waren haben ne Menge verpasst:
Neben dem üblichen bikespezifischen smaltalk über Dämpfer,Gabeln und co. noch die vielen Fernseh-Programmtips und auch das Insiderwissen zu Next German Topmodell und die Aftershow-Party. Ich hoffe Colt das vorhin am Telefon war nicht Heidi ??  
Nunja der Co-Guide gab sich alle Mühe auch die langsamen im Auge zu behalten während die restlichen drei vorne ihre Runden fuhren. Verlorengehen konnte so heute niemand. Eingefrorene Klickmechanismen, eine kiloschwere Eispanzerung auf den Rahmenrohren, sowie eine Reihe lächerlich komischer und doch so tragischer Stürze des Guides rundeten die Tour ab.
Das beste habt ihr aber verpasst als ich mich noch an der Ampel beim Burgerking langgemacht habe. Erst in den Klickis festgefroren und dann beim Anfahren? RICHTIG zum x-ten mal mit durchrutschender Kette ins leere getreten  Alles weitere erspar ich mir 
Gleichzeitig war die 50km und 850Hm Runde wieder gespickt mit allerlei fiesen Trails, Uphills und Matschlöchern. Von Opladen fuhren wir nach Burscheid und in einer großen Schleife über den Schöllerhof zur Staumauer der Dhünntalsperre und schließlich über Darbringhausen zurück ins Eifgental und nach Opladen. 
Der Schnee ging uns leider schon gegen 10 Uhr am Morgen aus, so das es eben doch dity zuging  ich hoffe der Tankstellenpächter hat Marco und Bastian wieder laufen lassen. Nicht das die Strafstunden in der Waschstraße leisten müssen 

Gruß Manni


----------



## on any sunday (13. März 2006)

Das klingt ja nach einer Menge Spaß.  *Ich habe keinen Bock mehr auf Minustemperaturen, Schneematsch und vereiste Schaltungen, Nasen etc. pp, Ich will 15 Grad und schön warmen Matsch* 

Gut das ich gestern garnimmernicht in der Lage war, ein Rad zu bewegen. Spätfolgen einer Rotweinüberdosis, nächstemal nur noch Weißwein,  außerdem mußte ich meine Schlafstelle mit 3 Hunden teilen, das heisst, sich gegen einen zudringlichen Hund verteidigen, der seinen Hundekorb gegen mein Sofa eintauschen wollte. Ich habe knapp gewonnen. Aus Dankbarkeit hat er mich dann mitten in der Nacht, also so gegen 9.00 Uhr, mit seiner feuchten, rauen Zunge geweckt. Hunde auf dem Trail sind da harmlos gegen.

Eisigen Montag

Mikele


----------



## Hammelhetzer (13. März 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Das klingt ja nach einer Menge Spaß.  *Ich habe keinen Bock mehr auf Minustemperaturen, Schneematsch und vereiste Schaltungen, Nasen etc. *


Am Kloster Maria Wald gibt's z.B. keinen Schneematsch. Dort lagen gestern etwa 20cm hochwertigster Neuschnee, bei milden -9°.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni (13. März 2006)

Impressionen vom vorletzten Wochenende. Winter kann manchmal auch schön sein, schön anstrengend  15cm Tiefschnee












Gruß Manni


----------



## v6bastian (13. März 2006)

Ich muss schon sagen, das war damals ne echt geile Tour und die Bilder lassen einen den Schnee fast schon vermissen  . Ich hoffe aber trotzdem, dass wir bald wieder im Trockenen und Festen fahren können.

Nichts desto trotz eine schöne Erinnerung!  

Gruß,

Der-Dowmhill-Freihändig-Fahrer!


----------



## Marco_Lev (14. März 2006)

ach jungs,
bilder sagen mehr als 1000 worte.
*träneausdemaugewisch*
ne wat war dat schön...


----------



## Knallar (14. März 2006)

Was ist denn das?


----------



## v6bastian (14. März 2006)

Das ist eine von Marcos stramen Waden. Nachdem er festgestellt hat, dass das Rauchen so komische Verfärbungen auslöst hat er sich entschlossen mit dem Rauchen aufzuhören.


----------



## Marco_Lev (14. März 2006)

ja das war wirklich ein großer schreck!
der arzt meinte aber das ist nicht so schlimm wie es aussieht, ich soll halt nur weniger rauchen. vorallem mehr obst rauchen.

gruß marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TomCanyon (14. März 2006)

Ich kann da mitreden. Mein Bein sah nach der Schneetour am vorletzten WE ähnlich aus. (Der Frost......) Ist aber gottseidank wieder alles verheilt, war also nicht so schlimm.


----------



## v6bastian (15. März 2006)

Hallo ?
Hat den niemand Mitleid mit mir und fährt ne Runde am Donnerstag?   

Gruß,
Bastian


----------



## Manni (15. März 2006)

v6bastian schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo ?
> Hat den niemand Mitleid mit mir und fährt ne Runde am Donnerstag?
> 
> Gruß,
> Bastian



Nöö,
ich fahr Freitag  da mach ich frei  

Gruß Manni


----------



## Manni (17. März 2006)

Sonntag gegen Mittag werden wir ab Kürten ne kleine Runde (40km/800Hm) drehen. Treffpunkt ist auf dem Parkplatz gegenüber der Kirche. Ist zwar mit ner längeren Überlandfahrt verbunden, aber so sieht man mal was anderes.
Die Ausschreibung erfolgt noch.

Gruß Manni


----------



## on any sunday (18. März 2006)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Sonntag gegen Mittag werden wir ab Kürten ne kleine Runde (40km/800Hm) drehen. Treffpunkt ist auf dem Parkplatz gegenüber der Kirche. Ist zwar mit ner längeren Überlandfahrt verbunden, aber so sieht man mal was anderes.
> Die Ausschreibung erfolgt noch.
> 
> Gruß Manni



Morgen Manni,

wird noch was eingestellt oder wird das ein internes Königtreffen? Würde gerne mitfahren, muß aber heute erst probieren, ob ich wieder einigermaßen fit bin. 

Grüße

Michael


----------



## Marco_Lev (18. März 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> muß aber heute erst probieren, ob ich wieder einigermaßen fit bin.
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Michael




ein schöner gedanke dich leiden zu sehen  

marco


----------



## Handlampe (18. März 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Morgen Manni,
> 
> wird noch was eingestellt oder wird das ein internes Königtreffen? Würde gerne mitfahren, muß aber heute erst probieren, ob ich wieder einigermaßen fit bin.
> 
> ...




....setzt das nicht voraus, dass du irgendwann mal fit warst


----------



## Enrgy (18. März 2006)

Marco_Lev schrieb:
			
		

> ein schöner gedanke dich leiden zu sehen
> 
> marco


Jou, baut noch ein paar extra Schleifen für ihn ein!!


----------



## JürgenK (18. März 2006)

unsUwe schrieb:
			
		

> ....setzt das nicht voraus, dass du irgendwann mal fit warst
> :







			
				Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Jou, baut noch ein paar extra Schleifen für ihn ein!!






Altert der Wolf wird er zum Clown für die Schafe.... 


das hab ich hier mal irgendwo gelesen 

In  1-2 Wochen fang ich auch mal wieder an, am besten eine Einsteigertour mit max. 200 hm.


Bis denn

Jürgen


----------



## Manni (18. März 2006)

So, Steuersatz eingepresst, neue Kettenblätter montiert, Schaltung eingestellt, der Frühling kann kommen  Jetzt noch ne Runde probefahren, dann kommt das Fully dran.

@OAS: der Termin steht doch schon. 

Gruß Manni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (18. März 2006)

Marco_Lev schrieb:
			
		

> ein schöner gedanke dich leiden zu sehen
> 
> marco



Zuviel Katzenminze geraucht, oder was? 



			
				Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> ....setzt das nicht voraus, dass du irgendwann mal fit warst



Stimmt, nie mehr nach San Remo, haben mich heute am Poggio wieder gnadenlos abgehängt. 



			
				Manni schrieb:
			
		

> @OAS: der Termin steht doch schon.
> 
> Gruß Manni



Auch schon um 11.00 Uhr ?, ich habs nicht gesehen, bin wohl noch zu geschwächt.  

Nur aus Neugier. Wenn wir wieder Richtung Dhünntalsperre fahren, warum dann nicht Start in Dhünn oder so? 

Höchstwahrscheinlich bis morgen.

Mikele


----------



## Zachi (20. März 2006)

So, bin wieder im Lande und habe hoffentlich den Frühling mitgebracht.
Nach ner Menge PistenKilometern und auch AprésSkiPistenKilometern will ich morgen mal ne kleine Wiedereingewöhnungsrunde drehen. Kings, wie siehts aus bei euch, oder wollt ihr wieder über Asphalt rollen?

Zachi


----------



## Manni (20. März 2006)

Zachi schrieb:
			
		

> So, bin wieder im Lande und habe hoffentlich den Frühling mitgebracht.
> Nach ner Menge PistenKilometern und auch AprésSkiPistenKilometern will ich morgen mal ne kleine Wiedereingewöhnungsrunde drehen. Kings, wie siehts aus bei euch, oder wollt ihr wieder über Asphalt rollen?
> 
> Zachi



Ne wir fahren morgen ins Gelände. Wie siehts bei dir am Samstag Abend mit dem Vortreffen aus?  Tom kann wohl nicht, allerdings hab ich nun auch keine Lust wieder neu zu organisieren, steht ja nun auch schon länger im Raum.... 
Er könnte ab 22 Uhr wenn wir uns also dann erst um 20 Uhr treffen würde das ja noch hin hauen. 

@Team: 
Jetzt macht mal eure Hausaufgaben, da liegt konditionell noch einiges im Argen muss ich sagen  

Gruß Manni


----------



## Zachi (20. März 2006)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Ne wir fahren morgen ins Gelände.


Ja das meine ich doch  Wo soll es denn lang gehen?


			
				Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Wie siehts bei dir am Samstag Abend mit dem Vortreffen aus?  Tom kann wohl nicht, allerdings hab ich nun auch keine Lust wieder neu zu organisieren, steht ja nun auch schon länger im Raum....
> Er könnte ab 22 Uhr wenn wir uns also dann erst um 20 Uhr treffen würde das ja noch hin hauen.



Das ist ganz schön spät ... Muß ich mal schauen, ob ich das organisieren kann.



			
				Manni schrieb:
			
		

> @Team:
> Jetzt macht mal eure Hausaufgaben, da liegt konditionell noch einiges im Argen muss ich sagen



Na damit können wir doch jetzt anfangen ...

Zachi


----------



## Manni (20. März 2006)

Der Termin steht für Morgen, 
also wo es hin geht entscheiden wir dann vor Ort. Marco meint übrigens 18:00 Uhr, also tragt euch ruhig ein 
Wegen dem Treffen, lassen wir es eben bei der Uhrzeit in der Email, open End und Tom kommt später dazu, ich denke vor 22 Uhr werden bestimmt nicht alle Fragen geklärt sein. 

Gruß Manni


----------



## Manni (21. März 2006)

Das wird ja ne elustre Gesellschaft heute  
5 Kings komplett, Alpencrossteam fast komplett und Gäste aus Bremerhaven und Freiburg  Dann vergeßt mal euer Licht nicht  

Gruß Manni


----------



## Ommer (21. März 2006)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Das wird ja ne elustre Gesellschaft heute
> 5 Kings komplett, Alpencrossteam fast komplett und Gäste aus Bremerhaven und Freiburg  Dann vergeßt mal euer Licht nicht
> 
> Gruß Manni


Hmm, der Gast aus Freiburg fährt morgen auch in Herten und im Königsforst mit, beides um 18.00 Uhr. Am Donnerstag 14.00 in Oberursel bis in die Dunkelheit, um 17.00 schnell noch nach Geesthacht. Hut ab!! 

Gruß Achim


----------



## Montana (21. März 2006)

Ommer schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm, der Gast aus Freiburg fährt morgen auch in Herten und im Königsforst mit, beides um 18.00 Uhr. Am Donnerstag 14.00 in Oberursel bis in die Dunkelheit, um 17.00 schnell noch nach Geesthacht. Hut ab!!
> 
> Gruß Achim



Hallo zusammen,

Stimmt auffallend Achim . Das Thema Mitfahrer einladen bzw. löschen wurde auch hier diskutiert. Sollte man unbedingt einrichten   

VG Guido


----------



## Manni (21. März 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Stimmt auffallend Achim . Das Thema Mitfahrer einladen bzw. löschen wurde auch hier diskutiert. Sollte man unbedingt einrichten
> 
> VG Guido



Ich weiß garnicht was ihr habt, der Winterpokal geht in die letzte Woche. Nun heißt es jetzt oder nie! Wenn ich nicht so viel zu tun hätte würde ich jetzt auch jede Tour zwischen Nordsee und zugspitze mitnehmen  

Gruß Manni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hoeppi (22. März 2006)

Moin moin....
wenn ich aus dem Fenster schaue ist es ziemlich geiles Wetter 
Hat jemand Lust heute Abend zu fahren?

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Marco_Lev (22. März 2006)

hallo thomas,

vielleicht hast du morgen lust auf einen nightride?
18 uhr am opladener bahnhof.
bei interesse hier eintragen.

gruß marco


----------



## Manni (22. März 2006)

Nun untertreib mal nicht  
Glüdern Rückwärts ist im dunkeln sehr schwer und ich würde sagen die Schlüsselstelle mit den Felsen und dem umgestürzten Baum mittendrin sind auch am Tag nur für uns Spezialisten zu fahren  
Willst du auch die Serpentinen am Pilz runter? Nur damit ich weiß wo wir demnächst die Schweigeminute einlegen müssen  

P.S. Streich den Termin lieber und fahr mit Basti allein

Gruß Manni


----------



## Enrgy (22. März 2006)

Nabend Junx,

bin am Sonntag noch die Serpentinen runter, der fette Baum ganz unten ist nun endlich weg. Marco wird also bis in die Wupper fliegen...


----------



## Marco_Lev (22. März 2006)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Nun untertreib mal nicht
> Glüdern Rückwärts ist im dunkeln sehr schwer und ich würde sagen die Schlüsselstelle mit den Felsen und dem umgestürzten Baum mittendrin sind auch am Tag nur für uns Spezialisten zu fahren
> Willst du auch die Serpentinen am Pilz runter? Nur damit ich weiß wo wir demnächst die Schweigeminute einlegen müssen
> 
> ...



die serpentinen vom pilz waren nicht geplant, aber jetzt wo du mich drauf aufmerksam machst  
geplant ist der "geheim"trail an der sengbach, glüdern rückwärts und der trail  zum rüden runter, welcher auf frosthelm beschrieben ist.
nichts was wir nicht schon gefahren sind, bis auf den letzten trail.
aber recht hast du, ich nehm den termin raus und fahre mit basti alleine.

gruß marco


----------



## v6bastian (22. März 2006)

Man man man... Dass man direkt so Panik wegen ein paar Bodenunebenheiten machen muss  . Aber lieber lebe ich getreu dem Motto "Nur die harten kommen in den Garten" als das ich aufs Rennrad umsteige.

Wir beide werden uns Morgen die schönsten Trails bei Dunkelheit gönnen. 

Wenn einer (Kolt_Siewerts oder so) noch mitkommen möchten, einfach ne PM senden und schon ist man bei den besten Trails aller Zeiten dabei. 

Gruß *Bastian*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zachi (23. März 2006)

Schade, daß ich heute zum BikeBahnhof fahre, mir nen neuen Sattel kaufen. Sonst wäre ich dabei. So kompliziert sieht der Leitplanken-Downhill garnicht aus. Wenn man am Rüden steht, sieht das irgendwie felsiger und steiler aus. Viel Spaß
Wie sieht es mit Wochenende aus, wann wollt ihr fahren, Samstag oder Sonntag?

Zachi


----------



## Hoeppi (23. März 2006)

Marco_Lev schrieb:
			
		

> hallo thomas,
> 
> vielleicht hast du morgen lust auf einen nightride?
> 18 uhr am opladener bahnhof.
> ...



Hi Marco,

muss heute Abend leider weg.....Bierchen trinken.
Sonst wäre ich mitgekommen. 
Wie wird denn das Wetter am Samstag.


----------



## Manni (23. März 2006)

Zachi schrieb:
			
		

> Schade, daß ich heute zum BikeBahnhof fahre, mir nen neuen Sattel kaufen. Sonst wäre ich dabei. So kompliziert sieht der Leitplanken-Downhill garnicht aus. Wenn man am Rüden steht, sieht das irgendwie felsiger und steiler aus. Viel Spaß
> Wie sieht es mit Wochenende aus, wann wollt ihr fahren, Samstag oder Sonntag?
> 
> Zachi



Samstag Nachmittag hätte ich Lust, dann könnte man das Ding auch mal im hellen probieren, aber beim ersten Mal gleich im dunkeln  
Muss doch das Freak mal wieder aus dem Keller holen  

Gruß Manni


----------



## Zachi (23. März 2006)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Samstag Nachmittag hätte ich Lust, dann könnte man das Ding auch mal im hellen probieren, aber beim ersten Mal gleich im dunkeln
> Muss doch das Freak mal wieder aus dem Keller holen
> 
> Gruß Manni



Samstag geht ,wie schon gesagt, nicht. Aber fahrt ruhig, dann probier ich das Sonntag alleine aus, wollte da sowieso noch ne Variante an der Sengbach austesten.

Zachi


----------



## Marco_Lev (23. März 2006)

ich bin noch hin und her gerissen ob ich samstag oder sonntag fahren soll.
der sonntag wäre mir eigentlich auch lieber, wenn wir da nur nicht besuch bekommen würden....hmmm


----------



## Manni (23. März 2006)

Marco_Lev schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin noch hin und her gerissen ob ich samstag oder sonntag fahren soll.
> der sonntag wäre mir eigentlich auch lieber, wenn wir da nur nicht besuch bekommen würden....hmmm



nimm den Rennradler doch mit, hast doch nochn Hardtail.


----------



## Zachi (23. März 2006)

Ich dachte, der Bruder deiner Freundin besucht seine Schwester ??? Da muß doch der Schwager nicht bei sein ...

Zachi


----------



## Marco_Lev (23. März 2006)

Zachi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich dachte, der Bruder deiner Freundin besucht seine Schwester ??? Da muß doch der Schwager nicht bei sein ...
> 
> Zachi



sehr gutes argument, das werde ich bei der passenden gelegenheit anwenden  

der vorschlag von manni ist allerdings auch nicht verkehrt, aber ob ich den flachlandradler ein zweites mal auf ein MTB bekomme wage ich zu bezweifeln.
unsere erste tour hat er glaube ich nicht in guter erinnerung behalten...

ich sach einfach schonmal bis sonntag, @zachi 

gruß marco


----------



## v6bastian (23. März 2006)

Also liebe Leute ich glaube ich muss hier was klar stellen  :

*Die Tour heute ist nichts für Anfänger* und auch wir (Marco und ich) werden nicht schneller fahren als unser Schutzengel fliegen kann. Wenn also jemand Lust hat heute mitzukommen, dann muss es klar sein, dass die Strecke relativ schwer ist und ein wenig Fahrkunst abverlangt.

Ich muss das nochmal mal erwähnen, weil durchaus berechtigte Sorgen aufgrund von zu wenigen Smilys in meinen Beitrag an mich herangetragen worden sind. Also bitte beachten: Die heutige Strecke gillt unter Insidern als schwer und mein Beitrag enthielt reine Ironie!

@Marco, Zachi:

Bin am Sonntag dabei! 

Gruß,
Bastian


----------



## Enrgy (23. März 2006)

Also Junx,
fahrt lieber heute als am Wochenende. Da solls nämlich schon wieder regnen.

Der Leitplanken-DH ist eigentlich recht öde. Der Teil, den man von unten sieht, ist noch der schwierigste. Ich hab da mal aus Neugier bis zur Straße raufgeschoben. Im oberen Teil geht es einfach nur in Falllinie gerade den Berg runter. Dann kommen ein paar Büsche und der alte Betonsockel vom Strommast, den man als FR-ler evtl. auch runterspringen könnte.
Dann, auf den letzten 30m, wirds nochmal etwas technisch wegen der Wurzeln.
Alles in allem nicht wirklich lohnenswert, vor allem kommt man auf ner Tour irgendwie nie dort am Einsteig vorbei.
Ich fahre außerdem lieber Trails, die nicht so fahrtechnisch wertlos steil, dafür aber länger den Berg runter führen. Da hat man insgesamt mehr Spaß.

Irgendwann hab ich dann den Trail auch mal auf der Frosthelm-Seite entdeckt. Blamabel fand ich, daß der CCler auf der Race-Feile den ach so tollen Freerider dort runter locker abgehängt hat  

Die Einfahrt zum Sengtrail direkt an der Staumauer durch die Hecke ist, wie zu erwarten, wieder mit Stacheldraht geschlossen worden. Auf der Frosthelm-Seite wurde ja auch die Beschreibung auf "Wunsch" der Stadt Solingen rausgenommen. Man ist also schon aufmerksam geworden und wird das Treiben dort sicher weiter beobachten und ggf. weitere Maßnahmen zur Sperrung ergreifen. Ich hoffe, wir können den Trail nochmal irgendwie mit ner Helmcam auf Video verewigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zachi (23. März 2006)

v6bastian schrieb:
			
		

> *Die Tour heute ist nichts für Anfänger...*
> Gruß,
> Bastian



Na dann wünsch ich euch beiden Profis  viel spaß heute abend.  

Zachi


----------



## Delgado (23. März 2006)

v6bastian schrieb:
			
		

> *Die Tour heute ist nichts für Anfänger* und auch wir (Marco und ich) werden nicht schneller fahren als unser Schutzengel fliegen kann. Wenn also jemand Lust hat heute mitzukommen, dann muss es klar sein, dass die Strecke relativ schwer ist und ein wenig Fahrkunst abverlangt.
> 
> Gruß,
> Bastian



Immer wieder amüsant zu lesen, wie sich Pinguine über's Fliegen unterhalten.


Smileys?


----------



## Manni (23. März 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Immer wieder amüsant zu lesen, wie sich Pinguine über's Fliegen unterhalten.
> 
> 
> Smileys?



Du bist natürlich herzlich zum nightride eingeladen, wenn du dich traust, ne 20W halo hab ich auch noch für dich 
Ich bleib heute lieber auf meiner Eisscholle


----------



## Delgado (23. März 2006)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> ... , wenn du dich traust, ...



Hab' mich schon ein Mal zu viel getraut ...


----------



## juchhu (23. März 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Hab' mich schon ein Mal zu viel getraut ...


 
Trau, schau wem oder http://www.lebenswissen.de/dasjahr/gewusst/0105/index-010517.htm?http://www.lebenswissen.de/dasjahr/gewusst/0105/010517.htm

 

VG Martin


----------



## Delgado (23. März 2006)

..... _böswillige Orgasmus-Vortäuscherinnen _.....


Interessantes Forschungsgebiet.

 




PS: Was'n mit Deiner Ignorier-Liste los?


----------



## Hammelhetzer (23. März 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> ..... _böswillige Orgasmus-Vortäuscherinnen _.....


Zoff mit Klaus und Volker????

Oder muß ich den Ignorier-Beitrag davor lesen? Meine Liste funktioniert nämlich noch...


----------



## juchhu (23. März 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> ..... _böswillige Orgasmus-Vortäuscherinnen _.....
> 
> 
> Interessantes Forschungsgebiet.
> ...


 
Funktioniert hervorragend!  

Die entsprechenden Sortier- und Filteralgorithmen werden zur besseren Verarbeitungsgeschwindigkeit nun juch*h*u-inside ausgeführt.  

Mein Augen lesen zwar alles (wie immer  ),

mein Gehirn verarbeitet nur noch Erwünschtes (weniger, aber dadurch besser, quasi 'Hyperthreading'  ),
und so konnte/kann mein Postingoutput(zwang) drastisch reduziert werden. 

VG Martin

PS:


----------



## Delgado (23. März 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ... und so .... kann mein Postingoutput(zwang) drastisch reduziert werden.
> 
> VG Martin
> 
> PS:



Quod esset demonstrandum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (23. März 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Zoff mit Klaus und Volker????
> 
> Oder muß ich den Ignorier-Beitrag davor lesen? Meine Liste funktioniert nämlich noch...





Im Grunde nur Kleinigkeiten wie vorgetäuschte Orgasmen, Rumgememme, zu warme Schlafzimmer, zu viele Schuhe, ... das Übliche halt.


----------



## juchhu (23. März 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Quod esset demonstrandum.


 
Nenene, schon wieder der gleiche Fehler  :

*'erat' und nicht 'esset'.   *

VG Martin


----------



## Delgado (23. März 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Nenene, schon wieder der gleiche Fehler  :
> 
> *'erat' und nicht 'esset'.   *
> 
> VG Martin



Disqualifiziert!

Da steht bewusst "_esset_" Schätzchen.



PS: _Quod esset demonstrandum=Was zu beweisen wäre_
http://wernersindex.de/latedeuq.htm

PPS: Nimm Dir mehr Zeit


----------



## Hammelhetzer (23. März 2006)

Jetzt spürt man die Auswirkungen vom VERDI-Streik schon im Forum
  

Der ganze Spam-Müll bleibt liegen 

Und das, wo sich der bergische Pinguin   doch nur schwerlich und schlecht an veränderte Umweltbedingungen anpassen kann


----------



## juchhu (23. März 2006)

Tach Schätzchen,

Recherche Anzahl der Beiträge innerhalb der letzten drei Monate:

@Delgado = 58 Beiträge (nachfolgende nicht mitgerechnet  )

@juchhu = 39 Beiträge (exkl. diesem hier  )

q.e.d ('e' = erat  )

VG Martin

PS: Filterkriterium für @Delgado wieder hoch gesetzt.


----------



## v6bastian (24. März 2006)

Kurze Tourzusammenfassung von den äußerst gefährlichen Bodenunebenheiten  von Gestern:

Da Manni erst ab 19 Uhr starten konnte  sind nur Marco und ich gestern zur unserer Tour gestartet. Gefahren wurde über das Diepental zur Sengbachtalsperre.

Alle unnötigen und sich auf dem Weg befindlichen Single- und Wurzeltrails wurden mitgenommen. Trotz der Trails keine Toten und Verletzten. 

Tempo war angenehm und lag zwischen langsam bis mittel. 
Länge lag bei 42 Km, gefahren wurde 3 Stunden und 16 Minuten (Marco hatte noch den Anfahrweg zu mir mehr). Schnitt lag bei 13,2 Stundenkilometern.

Zudem haben wir gestern erneut feststellen können, dass die ganzen Trails sich mit dem Fully echt gut fahren lassen. Wir beide sind bis vor wenigen Wochen bzw. Monaten noch beide mit dem Hardtail drübergeballert und haben dabei die eine oder andere schmerzliche Erfahrung gesammelt. Ein Fully ist echt schon was feines...

In der Summe gesehen kann ich für mich persönlich sagen, dass es eine der besten Feierabendrunden für mich gewesen ist  . Nette Trails, spannende Verhältnisse (die Dunkelheit läßt den einen oder anderen Trail ganz schön anders aussehen wie tagsüber ), ein angenehmes Tempo und ein äußerst kommunikatver Begleiter der immer wieder ein neues Thema auf Lager hatte wenn der Stoff ausgeht haben die Tour echt zum erlebniss werden lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni (24. März 2006)

Ich mußte die letzten trockenen Stunden heute auch ausnutzen und bin ein bischen mit dem Freak spielen gegangen  
Erst wieder zur Sengbachsperre, dann den Sengbachtrail auf Enrgys Spuren, hoch nach Schloss Burg und über den Burgtrail. Ab Glüdern auf den Pfaffenberg und den Kottentrail runter. Zurück zum Campingplatz und Glüdern Rückwärts. Am Rüden hoch zum Pilz und die Serpentinen runter. Schließlich noch bei einsetzendem Regen über den Lukasweg nach Hause.  1100Hm, 60km und ein 15er Schnitt. Ich glaub auf der ganzen Tour sind mir 4 Leute begegnet.  Ja son Fully macht schon Spaß, so schnell bin ich noch nie durch die Wupperberge geheitzt. 
Es ist ja so typisch, dass es am Wochenende wieder nur regnet  

Gruß Manni

P.S. Marco, wenn dir dein zweiter Platz lieb ist, dann mußte aber Morgen ran


----------



## Enrgy (24. März 2006)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> ...Schließlich noch bei einsetzendem Regen über den Lukasweg nach Hause......so schnell bin ich noch nie durch die Wupperberge geheitzt...


...was so ein bißchen Regen im Nacken doch alles ausmachen kann...


----------



## Manni (24. März 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> ...was so ein bißchen Regen im Nacken doch alles ausmachen kann...



Na wenigstens muss ich jetzt so gut wie garnicht putzen  Bezog sich auch eher auf die trotz 15kg Bike überraschend hohe Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit  

Gruß Manni


----------



## Marco_Lev (24. März 2006)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> P.S. Marco, wenn dir dein zweiter Platz lieb ist, dann mußte aber Morgen ran



oder ganz entspannt die punkte der letzten 2 wochen eintragen  

lieben gruß,
marco


----------



## juchhu (2. April 2006)

Tach zusammen,

da wäre uns doch fast ein Geburtstagskind durch die Lappen gegangen.  

Pech gehabt  , gewischt  Lars @MTB-Kao  

Also, herzlichen Glückwunsch zum 35-sten.
 . nette  um Dich rum, viele  und was   sowie ordentlich was zu  wünsche ich Dir.


VG Martin


----------



## Manni (5. April 2006)

Mahlzeit,
Sonntag ne nette Trailtour durch die Wupperberge gefälligst? Wer hat Lust so ab 10-12 Uhr ab der Wipperaue zu starten? Denke wenn das Wetter so bleibt kriegen wir alle Highlights durch. Werden aber locker 1000hm, man kann die Tour dann ja auch so gestalten, dass ein Teil nach den ersten 1k Hm durchs Tal zum Ausgangspunkt zurück radelt.

@Zachi: Wie siehts bei dir aus, du sollst dich da ja angeblich auch sehr gut auskennen, hast du an der Sengbach noch was nettes gefunden?

@ Marco: Wer die Betonstufe am Leitplankendownhill verweigert gibt nach der Tour ne Runde aus, ok?  

Gruß Manni

P.S. Markus kommt morgen auch mit, damit wäre ja wieder annähernd das ganze Team dabei


----------



## Enrgy (5. April 2006)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> @ Marco: Wer die Betonstufe am Leitplankendownhill verweigert gibt nach der Tour ne Runde aus, ok?


...soll wohl ein Besäufnis werden?


----------



## Manni (5. April 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> ...soll wohl ein Besäufnis werden?



Kommst du dann auch


----------



## Marco_Lev (5. April 2006)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Mahlzeit,
> Sonntag ne nette Trailtour durch die Wupperberge gefälligst? Wer hat Lust so ab 10-12 Uhr ab der Wipperaue zu starten?
> 
> 
> ...



sonntags möchte ich gerne ausschlafen und in ruhe frühstücken. deswegen bin ich ganz klar für 12 uhr. falls ich mit dem frühen aufstehen keine probleme hätte, würde ich eh mit den opladenern um 10 uhr starten, statt mit dir  

tja, dass mit der betonstufe können wir gerne machen, aber ich erweitere und sage:
nach der tour gehts zum italiener (natürlich geduscht) und der verweigerer zahlt ne portion nudeln inklusive getränke  
ach ja, du mußt dann übrigens mit deinem hardtail kommen, sonst wär das natürlich ganz schön unfair  

gruß marco


----------



## Zachi (5. April 2006)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Mahlzeit,
> Sonntag ne nette Trailtour durch die Wupperberge gefälligst? Wer hat Lust so ab 10-12 Uhr ab der Wipperaue zu starten? Denke wenn das Wetter so bleibt kriegen wir alle Highlights durch. Werden aber locker 1000hm, man kann die Tour dann ja auch so gestalten, dass ein Teil nach den ersten 1k Hm durchs Tal zum Ausgangspunkt zurück radelt.
> 
> @Zachi: Wie siehts bei dir aus, du sollst dich da ja angeblich auch sehr gut auskennen, hast du an der Sengbach noch was nettes gefunden?
> ...



Muß dich leider enttäuschen, bin am Wochenende nicht zuhause. 
Und ich denke das Level des Auskennens meinerseits, ist so hoch wie deins  

An der Sengbach? Ich denke der Teil ist bekannt, ist der Weg, der parrallel zur Straße won Witzhelden nach Glüder runtergeht. Gibt 3 Möglichkeiten dahinzukommen. Von Witzhelden, Brachhausen oder Schranke an der Sengbach.

Viel Spaß und hoffentlich gutes Wetter.

Zachi

Zachi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni (5. April 2006)

Marco_Lev schrieb:
			
		

> sonntags möchte ich gerne ausschlafen und in ruhe frühstücken. deswegen bin ich ganz klar für 12 uhr. falls ich mit dem frühen aufstehen keine probleme hätte, würde ich eh mit den opladenern um 10 uhr starten, statt mit dir
> 
> tja, dass mit der betonstufe können wir gerne machen, aber ich erweitere und sage:
> nach der tour gehts zum italiener (natürlich geduscht) und der verweigerer zahlt ne portion nudeln inklusive getränke
> ...



Angebot angenomen, la palma bei dir um die Ecke? Wenn Essen, dann gediegen 
Natürlich komme ich mit dem Rad fürs grobe, die Uphills sollen doch Spaß machen  also ich schreib den Termin heute Abend für 12 Uhr aus, Alpencrossrucksack ist obligatorisch 

Gruß Manni


----------



## Manni (5. April 2006)

Zachi schrieb:
			
		

> Muß dich leider enttäuschen, bin am Wochenende nicht zuhause.
> Und ich denke das Level des Auskennens meinerseits, ist so hoch wie deins
> 
> An der Sengbach? Ich denke der Teil ist bekannt, ist der Weg, der parrallel zur Straße won Witzhelden nach Glüder runtergeht. Gibt 3 Möglichkeiten dahinzukommen. Von Witzhelden, Brachhausen oder Schranke an der Sengbach.
> ...



Ok ist bekannt, aber schön schnell, dachte du hättest da noch was feines 

Gruß Manni


----------



## on any sunday (5. April 2006)

Weschen morgen.

Der lev Marco hat nichts beschrieben, weil ja angeblich jeder radfahren kann  Wüsste trotzdem gerne, ob das eine Rhein rauf, Rhein runter Tour wird oder ob man da dreckig bei werden könnte.  

Fall ich das jobmäßig packe, bin ich dann auch dabei, Schweizer Crosser Nightride.

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Manni (5. April 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Weschen morgen.
> 
> Der lev Marco hat nichts beschrieben, weil ja angeblich jeder radfahren kann  Wüsste trotzdem gerne, ob das eine Rhein rauf, Rhein runter Tour wird oder ob man da dreckig bei werden könnte.
> 
> ...



Rhein nach Gefühl sag ich mal das geht rauf und runter und wird bestimmt dreckig  
Ob's nen Neightride wird hängt hängt nur vom Tempo ab....
Gruß Manni


----------



## v6bastian (5. April 2006)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Rhein nach Gefühl sag ich mal das geht rauf und runter und wird bestimmt dreckig
> Ob's nen Neightride wird hängt hängt nur vom Tempo ab....
> Gruß Manni


 
... und links und rechts gehts bestimmt auch noch.  

Außerdem wirds bei der Truppe bestimmt ein Mitternachtsride.   

Gruß dee Baschtl


----------



## Schreiner2 (5. April 2006)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Rhein nach Gefühl sag ich mal das geht rauf und runter und wird bestimmt dreckig
> Gruß Manni


Andere Personen in diesem Forum hätten geschrieben: *R*h*ein* nach Gefühl. sag ich mal das geht rei* und rau* und wird bestimmt dreckig 

      
PS: Bitte keine weiteren kommentare auf meinen eintrag, da nicht mehr ganz zurechnungsfähig.


----------



## Marco_Lev (6. April 2006)

hallo opa,
für die morgige tour solltest du dir auf jeden fall einen satz saubere klamotten einpacken. schon alleine bei den grausamen abfahrten wirst du dein höschen beschmutzen, selbst wenn die strecke staubtrocken sein sollte  

schreiner du alte sau, wär schön wenn du morgen auch erscheinst, und weiter so versaute sachen von dir gibst  

gruß marco


----------



## Zachi (6. April 2006)

Darf ich für heute abend einen Wunsch äußern, was die Streckenführung angeht? Ich will nicht das Wiembachtal nach Sträßchen hochfahren, das hat mir am Dienstag die Lust am Fahren genommen, so daß ich kurz vor Sträßchen wieder Richtung Heimat gefahren bin.
Das ist ne einzige Schlamm-und Drecketappe.

Falls nötig werde ich zu einer Alternative beitragen.

Zachi


----------



## Manni (6. April 2006)

Zachi schrieb:
			
		

> Darf ich für heute abend einen Wunsch äußern, was die Streckenführung angeht? Ich will nicht das Wiembachtal nach Sträßchen hochfahren, das hat mir am Dienstag die Lust am Fahren genommen, so daß ich kurz vor Sträßchen wieder Richtung Heimat gefahren bin.
> Das ist ne einzige Schlamm-und Drecketappe.
> 
> Falls nötig werde ich zu einer Alternative beitragen.
> ...



Würde sowieso lieber Richtung Eifgental fahren, was sagst ihr dazu?

Opladen - Burscheid - Eifgental hoch - Hilgen.
Dann kann man entweder zur Sengbach und in die Wupperberge queren, oder wir bleiben eben "drüben" und machen noch ne Schleife über Darbringhausen und eventuell den Trail von Scheuren zum Altenberger Dom.

Gruß Manni


Gruß Manni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zachi (6. April 2006)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Würde sowieso lieber Richtung Eifgental fahren, was sagst ihr dazu?
> 
> *Opladen - Burscheid *- Eifgental hoch - Hilgen.
> Dann kann man entweder zur Sengbach und in die Wupperberge queren, oder wir bleiben eben "drüben" und machen noch ne Schleife über Darbringhausen und eventuell den Trail von Scheuren zum Altenberger Dom.
> ...



Das ist doch genaus das Stück was ich nicht will 

Geht´s nich anders nach Burscheid, von mir aus Luisental ?

Zachi


----------



## Manni (6. April 2006)

Zachi schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist doch genaus das Stück was ich nicht will
> 
> Geht´s nich anders nach Burscheid, von mir aus Luisental ?
> 
> Zachi



Du meinst doch sicher den Teil des Weges unter der Autobahnbrücke durch? Oder etwa die ganze Auffahrt  So steil ist die doch garnicht, außerdem kann man ja auch ab der Feuerwache auf der Straße hinauf fahren.
Oder eben das Seitental zum Wiembachtal, fällt mir grad der Name nicht ein, bzw. doch das Luisenthal und eben den Downhill dann später durchs Wiembachtal, nu sag aber nicht das es bergab auch nicht in Frage kommt 
Gruß Manni


----------



## Zachi (6. April 2006)

Sorum ist besser. Eigentlich ist die ganze Strecke ziemlich beschissen gewesen, ging schon hinterm Schwimmbad in Opladen los. Da sind Forstfahrzeuge über die Wege geafahren.
Es ging auch nicht um die Steilheit, sondern um die Schlammfurchen. Hat einfach keinen Spaß gemacht ...

Zachi


----------



## Manni (6. April 2006)

Zachi schrieb:
			
		

> Sorum ist besser. Eigentlich ist die ganze Strecke ziemlich beschissen gewesen, ging schon hinterm Schwimmbad in Opladen los. Da sind Forstfahrzeuge über die Wege geafahren.
> Es ging auch nicht um die Steilheit, sondern um die Schlammfurchen. Hat einfach keinen Spaß gemacht ...
> 
> Zachi



Ich glaube auf dem Rückweg macht das den Braten auch nicht mehr fett  
Wenn die Abfahrt aber deiner Meinung nach spaßlos ist, kann man ja noch über die Wupperberge zurück.

Gruß Manni


----------



## Zachi (6. April 2006)

Runter wird schon noch gehen. 
Aber ich dachte, ihr wollt eh noch in die Wupperberge? Oder war das Sonntag?

Zachi


----------



## Manni (7. April 2006)

So da sind wir wieder  ist ja doch was später geworden.  
War ne top Tour Marco, wird ja richtig schwer für Sonntag noch genug Trails für die 1500HM Tour rauszusuchen ohne zuviel doppelt zu fahren.
Mit dem Drängelgitter, das üben wir dann auch nochmal  ich erhöhe den Einsatz somit auf Nudeln + Nachtisch 

Gruß Manni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TomCanyon (7. April 2006)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> So da sind wir wieder  ist ja doch was später geworden.
> War ne top Tour Marco, wird ja richtig schwer für Sonntag noch genug Trails für die 1500HM Tour rauszusuchen ohne zuviel doppelt zu fahren.
> Mit dem Drängelgitter, das üben wir dann auch nochmal  ich erhöhe den Einsatz somit auf Nudeln + Nachtisch
> 
> Gruß Manni



Ja, es hat mal wieder Spaß gemacht.   Am Anfang war ich doch etwas am kämpfen, aber dann lief es wie geschmiert.  Das Guiding lief zuerst etwas durcheinander, aber bei 13 Mann ist das wohl normal, war ja auch keine Streckenführung in der Touraussschreibung angegeben. 

Ich denke, dass ich wie gestern schon gesagt am Sonntag nicht am Start bin. Jetzt sind es sogar schon 1.500m !!
Ich weiß, dass ihr mich nicht alleine im Wald stehen lasst, aber ich werde es am Samstagabend auf einem Konzert etwas krachen lassen, und es dann am Sonntag gemächlich angehen. 

Gruß, Thomas


----------



## Solanum (7. April 2006)

Hi

Also eigentlich klingt euer Vorhaben echt super. Aber ich fürchte das ist ein wenig häftig für mich...8 Stunden? ihr spinnt ja!!
ich überlege mir das, rede mir gut zu und komme vielleicht am Sonntag um 12 nach Opladen. 
Aber 8 Stunden... ich werde mich dann zu gegebener Zeit verabschieden...

Woher fahrt ihr denn nun nach Burscheid? ggf. stoße ich als Burscheiderin ja dort zu euch!

ohhh ich lese grade:"Die Mitnahme eines Fullys ist anzuraten, Schwindelfreiheit von Vorteil"  
wirds so schlimm???  

Liebe Grüße Solanum


----------



## Manni (7. April 2006)

Naja also 1-2 Stunden Mittagspause bei Schloss Burg sind ja auch noch eingeplant  und weil meine Touren bekanntlich immer den angekündigten Rahmen sprengen, was Zeitraum, km und hm betrifft wollte ich diesmal auf der sicheren Seite liegen.  ... und zur Begrenzung der Teilnehmerzahl auf ein dynamisches Maß muss man - wie gestern festgestellt - eben was anderes hinschreiben als "Radfahren kann ja jeder" gel Marco  

Der Streckenverlauf wird sicher über Burscheid führen, irgendwie muss man ja auf die Daten kommen und dreimal fahr ich nicht über Diepental. 
Carbonbikes gehen als Fully durch. Gute Fahrtechnik, Schwindelfreiheit und Kondition sollten aber trotzdem vorhanden sein. 

Gruß Manni


----------



## Manni (7. April 2006)

Schreiner, eigentlich genau ne Tour für dich 
und mach mal dein Postfach leer


----------



## Solanum (7. April 2006)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Naja also 1-2 Stunden Mittagspause bei Schloss Burg sind ja auch noch eingeplant  und weil meine Touren bekanntlich immer den angekündigten Rahmen sprengen, was Zeitraum, km und hm betrifft wollte ich diesmal auf der sicheren Seite liegen.  ... und zur Begrenzung der Teilnehmerzahl auf ein dynamisches Maß muss man - wie gestern festgestellt - eben was anderes hinschreiben als "Radfahren kann ja jeder" gel Marco
> 
> Der Streckenverlauf wird sicher über Burscheid führen, irgendwie muss man ja auf die Daten kommen und dreimal fahr ich nicht über Diepental.
> Carbonbikes gehen als Fully durch. Gute Fahrtechnik, Schwindelfreiheit und Kondition sollten aber trotzdem vorhanden sein.
> ...




OK, danke für die promte Reaktion!

Soeben ist meine Teilnahme um Längen wahrscheinlicher geworden 


Grüße Solanum


----------



## Schreiner2 (7. April 2006)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> und weil meine Touren bekanntlich immer den angekündigten Rahmen sprengen, was Zeitraum, km und hm betrifft wollte ich diesmal auf der sicheren Seite liegen.



du heißt doch nicht herr sonntag!!!!! wenn das nämlich der fall wäre, würde ich dank gewisser erfahrungen das weite suchen.  

ich muss am sonntag arbeiten, versuche aber eine vertretung zu bekommen. sowas kann ich mir ja nicht entgehen lassen. 

p.s.: postfach ist leer.


----------



## Roadrunner1 (7. April 2006)

Manni,
ich bin mit der Nightride Aussage etwas verunsichert. 
Das würde ja bei einer Stunde Pause einen 10er Schnitt bedeuten.
So langsam fährt Marco nun wieder nicht 
Gruß
Markus

p.s. Gab es am Donnerstag Gedrängel im Trail


----------



## Manni (7. April 2006)

Roadrunner1 schrieb:
			
		

> Manni,
> ich bin mit der Nightride Aussage etwas verunsichert.
> Das würde ja bei einer Stunde Pause einen 10er Schnitt bedeuten.
> So langsam fährt Marco nun wieder nicht
> ...



Nun die Lampen ersetzten nur das Gewicht des Alpencrossrucksacks  
Ein wenig voll war es schon, wir sind auf den Donnerstagstreff gestoßen  
Wer sich beim ersten Sonnenschein so alles wieder auf den Trails tummelt  

Gruß Manni


----------



## v6bastian (8. April 2006)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Nun die Lampen ersetzten nur das Gewicht des Alpencrossrucksacks


 
Wie viele Lampen musst Du den mitnehmen um auf 7-8 Kilo zu kommen? 

Oder nimmst Du auch alle deine kaputten Akkus mit? Davon hast Du ja genug und dann schaft Du es auf jeden Fall die Kilos zu erreichen bzw. zu überbieten... 

Grüßle vom Baschtl


----------



## Manni (8. April 2006)

v6bastian schrieb:
			
		

> Wie viele Lampen musst Du den mitnehmen um auf 7-8 Kilo zu kommen?
> 
> Oder nimmst Du auch alle deine kaputten Akkus mit? Davon hast Du ja genug und dann schaft Du es auf jeden Fall die Kilos zu erreichen bzw. zu überbieten...
> 
> Grüßle vom Baschtl



Dir sei der Rucksack erlassen Baschtl, schließlich hast du mit dem Ghost schon genug zu schleppen  
Regenjacken mitnehmen, soll doch den einen oder anderen Schauer geben  
Aber so sind die Bedingungen wenigstens autentisch 

Grüße Manni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roadrunner1 (8. April 2006)

Demnach muss ich ja mit Rucksack und Bleiakkus erscheinen. 
Manni hat ja eh immer einen "Starter Akku" dabei. 
Gruß
Markus


----------



## Solanum (8. April 2006)

Ja so ist´s recht. Packt ihr euch mal alle total voll. Das kann nur zu meienem Vorteil sein 

Solanum


----------



## Manni (8. April 2006)

Dann sind wir morgen um 13:00 Uhr oben am Parkplatz an der B51 in Burscheid Kaltenherberg. Wetter scheint ja zu halten.  

Gruß Manni


----------



## on any sunday (8. April 2006)

Nabend Mädels.

Hab keinen Bock auf die Autofahrt zur CTF in Brohl, deshalb muß ich ja dann wohl morgen mitfahren, nehme aber weder 20 kg Rucksack noch Licht mit.  

Da heute keiner mit mir Rennradeln wollte, habe ich meinen CycleCrosser mitgenommen Falls doch noch einer aufgetaucht wäre, hätte ich halt mehr Luft in die Reifen gepumpt. 

Keiner kam, also habe ich dann eine längere Bergische Crosserrunde gedreht. Durchs erstaunlich trockene Eifgental bis Hückeswagen, dann etwas neues gesucht und gefunden und in Kürten eingetroffen. 

Dort habe ich mich um das merkwürdige Klingeln meiner Alukiste gekümmert. War nichts wichtiges, nur die letzte vorhandene Kettenblattschraube, die sich auch verabschieden wollte. Festgezogen und mit halber Kraft über Strasse nach Burscheid zurück. Hoffentlich hat mich keiner gesehen. 

Bis morgen.

Mikele


----------



## Roadrunner1 (8. April 2006)

Bist du dir sicher, dass das Klingeln nicht von deiner Lunge kam 
Du weißt ja, dass man im vorgerückten Alter sich leicht übernehmen kann 
Gruß
Markus


----------



## Manni (8. April 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend Mädels.
> 
> Hab keinen Bock auf die Autofahrt zur CTF in Brohl, deshalb muß ich ja dann wohl morgen mitfahren, nehme aber weder 20 kg Rucksack noch Licht mit.
> 
> ...




Du solltest deine Räder besser warten, irgendwie klappert, knarrt und knirscht da ja überall was  und für den Fall das du dich heute was übernommen hast kannst du ja um 13 Uhr in Burscheid zu uns stoßen  

Grad hats doch noch etwas geregnet, für morgen sieht die Vorhersage aber gut aus!

Gruß Manni


----------



## Solanum (10. April 2006)

Hi ihr

Seit ihr gestern noch gut rumgekommen??
Ich fands ne wirklich schöne Strecke bei super Wetter. Das fahren mit euch hat mir echt Spaß gemacht. Ein wenig verwundert haben mich die häufigen Pausen. Schade dass es in Biegarten so kalt war, sonst wären wir sicher noch weiter mit euch mit gekommen. 

War schon ein netter Chaoshaufen 

Danke und liebe Grüße Solanum


----------



## Manni (10. April 2006)

Der Haufen hat die angedrohten Eckdaten locker erreicht. Um 20:Uhr waren wir nach 1500Hm und 70km wieder in Opladen. Ohne Pause wären wohl ein paar auf der Strecke geblieben.  
Nun, die Tour war ja als Tagestour mit Einkehr ausgeschrieben, da wir -trotz Höhenmeterwahn - eher zu den Genußbikern zählen.  Der Energiehaushalt darf da nicht zu kurz kommen schließlich sind wir noch im Wachstum und ohne Berliner und CurryWurst/Pommes geht hier garnix.  Bericht mit Bildern und Abstrafung der Bremsen  folgt heute Abend.

Gruß Manni


----------



## TomCanyon (10. April 2006)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Der Haufen hat die angedrohten Eckdaten locker erreicht. Um 20:Uhr waren wir nach 1500Hm und 70km wieder in Opladen. Ohne Pause wären wohl ein paar auf der Strecke geblieben.
> Nun, die Tour war ja als Tagestour mit Einkehr ausgeschrieben, da wir -trotz Höhenmeterwahn - eher zu den Genußbikern zählen.  Der Energiehaushalt darf da nicht zu kurz kommen schließlich sind wir noch im Wachstum und ohne Berliner und CurryWurst/Pommes geht hier garnix.  Bericht mit Bildern und Abstrafung der Bremsen  folgt heute Abend.
> 
> Gruß Manni



So, so, ihr habt also im Biergarten gefroren. Tut mir echt leid. Da kann ich ja mit meiner Runde gestern locker mithalten. Ich hatte nach Feierabend auch 70 Kilometer auf dem Tacho, dafür aber nur 900 HM. Dafür lag der Schnitt bei 15,4 und ich hatte nur die obligatorischen Riegelpausen. (dafür musste ich aber nicht frieren  )
Habe mir dann noch im Eifgental mein Schaltwerk verbogen und sah mich schon bis Leichlingen schieben. Ist dann aber nochmal gutgegangen. Bis denn dann.

Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roadrunner1 (10. April 2006)

Von den Teilnehmern war es ja ein Kommen und Gehen 
Aufgrund meines technischen Defektes und der daraus resultierenden Extratour kann ich nur den zweiten Teil beurteilen, und der war schön. Mit den Pausen beschränkte sich auf die Zeitdifferenz zwischen Gruppe und Marco 
Aber dies war auch kein Wunder, bei der Menge Futter die er im Rucksack mit sich schleppte. 
Marco kannte nur zwei Zustände. Essen oder erzählen.
Gruß
Markus
p.s. Ich kam nicht ganz auf die hm aber dafür auf 112km.


----------



## Manni (10. April 2006)

Roadrunner1 schrieb:
			
		

> Von den Teilnehmern war es ja ein Kommen und Gehen
> Aufgrund meines technischen Defektes und der daraus resultierenden Extratour kann ich nur den zweiten Teil beurteilen, und der war schön. Mit den Pausen beschränkte sich auf die Zeitdifferenz zwischen Gruppe und Marco
> Aber dies war auch kein Wunder, bei der Menge Futter die er im Rucksack mit sich schleppte.
> Marco kannte nur zwei Zustände. Essen oder erzählen.
> ...



Ich glaube er hat hinterher sogar noch ein paar Bananen mit nach Hause genommen  
Markus alias Cent und ich sind morgen bei trockener Witterung ab 18:30 im Königsforst unterwegs. Vielleicht hat noch wer interesse? Ca. 40km / 500hm

Gruß Manni


----------



## TomCanyon (10. April 2006)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube er hat hinterher sogar noch ein paar Bananen mit nach Hause genommen
> Markus alias Cent und ich sind morgen bei trockener Witterung ab 18:30 im Königsforst unterwegs. Vielleicht hat noch wer interesse? Ca. 40km / 500hm
> 
> Gruß Manni



Gib uns doch bitte mal ein paar mehr Info's. Zachi und ich hätten schon Interesse. Würden dann mal etwas anderes sehen, als immer das schöne Diepental. 

Wer fährt mit? (nicht wieder 13 Mann, oder?)

'Ne kleine Wegbeschreibung zum Treffpunkt wäre auch nicht verkehrt.

Thomas


----------



## Manni (10. April 2006)

TomCanyon schrieb:
			
		

> Gib uns doch bitte mal ein paar mehr Info's. Zachi und ich hätten schon Interesse. Würden dann mal etwas anderes sehen, als immer das schöne Diepental.
> 
> Wer fährt mit? (nicht wieder 13 Mann, oder?)
> 
> ...



Wie gesagt,
ist ja nicht im Last-minute-biking ausgeschrieben. Bisher sind wir also nur zu 2 (Markus und ich). Treffpunkt gibts heute Abend per PM. Bin mir noch nicht sicher ob wir uns in Köln Brück treffen oder direkt in Moitzfeld  Liegt beides direkt an der A4. Brück hätte den Vorteil, das Markus direkt von zuhause hin fährt.
Aber bevor ihr irgendwelche fiesen Trails wie Glüdern rückwärts usw. erwartet, der KF ist eher flach und erdig  Trotzdem machts Spaß, solange es nicht vorher geregnet hat.

Gruß Manni

Gruß Manni


----------



## juchhu (10. April 2006)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Wie gesagt,
> ist ja nicht im Last-minute-biking ausgeschrieben. Bisher sind wir also nur zu 2 (Markus und ich). Treffpunkt gibts heute Abend per PM. Bin mir noch nicht sicher ob wir uns in Köln Brück treffen oder direkt in Moitzfeld  Liegt beides direkt an der A4. Brück hätte den Vorteil, das Markus direkt von zuhause hin fährt.
> Aber bevor ihr irgendwelche fiesen Trails wie Glüdern rückwärts usw. erwartet, der KF ist eher flach und erdig  Trotzdem machts Spaß, solange es nicht vorher geregnet hat.
> 
> ...


 
Fahrt von Moitzfeld aus in den östlichen Teil vom KF. Oder rüber zum Lüderich. Dort habt Ihr dann schöne bis schwierige Up- & Downhills mit max. 150 hm.

VG Martin

PS: Einige Trails sind dann sogar fahrtechnisch 'schwer' zu bezeichnen.


----------



## TomCanyon (10. April 2006)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Wie gesagt,
> ist ja nicht im Last-minute-biking ausgeschrieben. Bisher sind wir also nur zu 2 (Markus und ich). Treffpunkt gibts heute Abend per PM. Bin mir noch nicht sicher ob wir uns in Köln Brück treffen oder direkt in Moitzfeld  Liegt beides direkt an der A4. Brück hätte den Vorteil, das Markus direkt von zuhause hin fährt.
> Aber bevor ihr irgendwelche fiesen Trails wie Glüdern rückwärts usw. erwartet, der KF ist eher flach und erdig  Trotzdem machts Spaß, solange es nicht vorher geregnet hat.
> 
> ...



Ich bin froh, wenn mich mal was anderes erwartet als Glüder (rückwärts) Meine O-Schenkel brennen immer noch etwas von gestern. Ich werde mit Zachi mit dem Auto kommen, dann sollte es eigentlich egal sein wo wir uns treffen. In Richtung Köln Brück habe ich aber wohl Feierabendstau, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marco_Lev (10. April 2006)

seit der gestrigen tour schmerzen mir alle knochen. zudem fühle ich mich leicht verschnupft. werde die morgige tour deswegen aussetzen und hoffen das ich bis freitag wieder fit bin.

gruß marco


----------



## Manni (10. April 2006)

18 Uhr ist das in der Regel kein Problem mehr mit dem Verkehr. Da wollen eher alle aus der Stadt raus, als rein  Vorher mal kurz hier schauen. Ist ein sehr zuverlässiges Tool. Rechne mal ab Kreuz Leverkusen selbst bei Stau maximal 20 Minuten ein. Ab Deutz ist auf der A4 nie Stau (jedenfalls nicht vor Brück)
Alternativ schaue ich nachher auf dem Heimweg einfach mal, wie es da um 18 Uhr zugeht. Licht morgen nicht vergessen.

Gruß Manni

@Marco: Ist das Fieber schon gesunken  ist auf jedenfall super, das du die Tour durchgehalten hast! Werf mal die restlichen Bananen ein. Ne fette Vitaminladung hilft bestimmt. Hab übrigens deine Pumpe eingepackt 

@juchhu: wußte doch das man dir mit der kleinen Stichelei ein paar Tipps entlocken kann


----------



## TomCanyon (10. April 2006)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> 18 Uhr ist das in der Regel kein Problem mehr mit dem Verkehr. Da wollen eher alle aus der Stadt raus, als rein  Vorher mal kurz hier schauen. Ist ein sehr zuverlässiges Tool. Rechne mal ab Kreuz Leverkusen selbst bei Stau maximal 20 Minuten ein. Ab Deutz ist auf der A4 nie Stau (jedenfalls nicht vor Brück)
> Alternativ schaue ich nachher auf dem Heimweg einfach mal, wie es da um 18 Uhr zugeht. Licht morgen nicht vergessen.
> 
> Gruß Manni



Habe gerade schon was klarmachen können. 

Treffpunkt in Brück: A4 Richtung Olpe, dann 2.Ausfahrt runter (Refrath) dann rechts halten und 1. Straße links (Am Wildwechsel, an der Ecke ist Gasthaus). Dann noch 30-40m bis zum Treffpunkt. 
Ist das korrekt?   Oder eventuell ein anderer Bikertreffpunkt?

Tom


----------



## Manni (10. April 2006)

TomCanyon schrieb:
			
		

> Habe gerade schon was klarmachen können.
> 
> Treffpunkt in Brück: A4 Richtung Olpe, dann 2.Ausfahrt runter (Refrath) dann rechts halten und 1. Straße links (Am Wildwechsel, an der Ecke ist Gasthaus). Dann noch 30-40m bis zum Treffpunkt.
> Ist das korrekt?   Oder eventuell ein anderer Bikertreffpunkt?
> ...



Ne das isses 
haste bei den KFLern spioniert


----------



## TomCanyon (10. April 2006)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Ne das isses
> haste bei den KFLern spioniert



Nöööö, der Vater von meiner Freundin arbeitet 30-40m vom Treffunkt. Er hat mir den heissen Tip gegeben.


----------



## Montana (10. April 2006)

Hey  Nanu    , was wollen denn die Leverkusener in unserer Ecke ? 

Passt bitte gut auf den Matsch auf - wehe euch, da ist am Donnerstag nix mehr da  

Tipp : Tiefe KF Pferdewege als uphill sind eigentlich gut für die Beine  aber langfristig schlecht fürs Rad . 

Wünsche euch jedenfalls recht viel Spass  

Guido

Wir fahren dann demnächst ab Busbahnhof Opladen   




			
				TomCanyon schrieb:
			
		

> Habe gerade schon was klarmachen können.
> 
> Treffpunkt in Brück: A4 Richtung Olpe, dann 2.Ausfahrt runter (Refrath) dann rechts halten und 1. Straße links (Am Wildwechsel, an der Ecke ist Gasthaus). Dann noch 30-40m bis zum Treffpunkt.
> Ist das korrekt?   Oder eventuell ein anderer Bikertreffpunkt?
> ...


----------



## Roadrunner1 (10. April 2006)

Wie schon gestern gesagt hätte ich Interesse mitzukommen. 
Gruß Markus


----------



## Enrgy (10. April 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Passt bitte gut auf den Matsch auf - wehe euch, da ist am Donnerstag nix mehr da
> 
> Wir fahren dann demnächst ab Busbahnhof Opladen


...willst wohl unbedingt dieses Jahr noch staubig werden?! 

Eine Tour in den Wupperbergen sei euch aber wirklich mal ans Herz gelegt! Auch wenns geregnet hat, sieht man nach 30km nicht unbedingt aus wie ne Fangopackung.  Man kann aber schon, wenn  mans drauf anlegt...


----------



## Montana (10. April 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> ...willst wohl unbedingt dieses Jahr noch staubig werden?!



War ich schon  letzten Sonntag bei der wirklich guten Brohltal CTF  sehr empfehlenswert





			
				Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Tour in den Wupperbergen sei euch aber wirklich mal ans Herz gelegt! Auch wenns geregnet hat, sieht man nach 30km nicht unbedingt aus wie ne Fangopackung.  Man kann aber schon, wenn  mans drauf anlegt...



Würde ich gerne  aber ich lese da immer nur mittel/mittel - wahrscheinlich so "ZungeausdemHalshäng" - Touren   ich brauche leicht / langsam - bietet einfach keiner an  oder doch ....


----------



## Manni (10. April 2006)

So,
es soll zwar Morgen abend regnen, aber das wollen wir erstmal sehen.  
Falls ihr dann aber doch nicht kommen wollt, bitte hier im Thread bescheid geben, nicht dass wir auf euch warten und ihr sitzt zu hause.... Wer im Stau steht sollte dann auch kurz anrufen. 0177 sieben 9 sieben 2 552  

@Roadrunner: Bist natürlich auch eingeladen.

Treffpunkt wie oben geschrieben am Wildgehege in Köln Brück. Abfahrt Refrath, an der Ampel rechts, einige 100 Meter später direkt die erste links. Parken. 18:30 am Treffpunkt. Schutzbleche sind nicht verkehrt, wenns regnet dann ist der KF eine einzige Fütze  

Tempo mittel, 40km 500hm.

Gruß Manni

P.S. Ich kann leider nicht ausschließen, das einige der Wege eventuell durch Forstarbeiten geschädigt sind. Aber Shit happens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (10. April 2006)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> So,
> es soll zwar Morgen abend regnen, ....
> 
> Schutzbleche sind nicht verkehrt, wenns regnet dann ist der KF eine einzige Fütze
> ...



Schade euer Tempo mittel ist wohl immer noch zu schnell für mich  Hätte euch sonst gerne begleitet. Ich suche immer nach neuen Wegen im KF. Hätte mich echt interessiert was ihr da so fahren wollt  

VG Guido


----------



## Roadrunner1 (10. April 2006)

Bin dabei. Nur wenn es aus allen Wolken schüttet tue ich mir das nicht an. Ich sage dann aber vorher Bescheid. 
Dürfte ja eine homogene Truppe werden 
Gruß
Markus


----------



## Manni (11. April 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Schade euer Tempo mittel ist wohl immer noch zu schnell für mich. Hätte euch sonst gerne begleitet. Ich suche immer nach neuen Wegen im KF. Hätte mich echt interessiert was ihr da so fahren wollt.
> 
> VG Guido



Also ich glaube dir kann ich da garnix zeigen, ihr Brüder kennt da doch jeden Baum beim Vornamen  
Dachte da an:
Brück - Naturfreundehaus Hard - Moitzfeld - Jucker Berg - Tütberg - Lüderich - Tütberg - Brück (viel mehr kenn ich da nicht außer den ganzen Fabs eben)
45km, Hm keine Ahnung, nach Gefühl vielleicht ca. 500hm. *Aber Licht mitbringen!*

Also Tempo mittel heißt auch nicht mehr, als 14-15er Schnitt, ist doch eigentlich garnicht schnell....


Und jetzt was fürs Herz:
Nachdem wir in Burscheid das Feld komplettiert, und über die Dirt-Strecke ins Tal gedüst waren, ging es am Eifgenbach hinauf wo wir unseren ersten recht frühen Ausfall zu beklagen hatten. Roadrunner brauchte ein paar neue Schrauben für seinen Bremssattel und klinkte sich aus. Der Rest zog weiter Richtung Markusmühle und hinauf nach Darbringhausen, von wo wir ins Linnefetal querten und dieses erneut aufwärts fuhren.
Schließlich zogen wir eine Schleife zurück, jedoch nicht ohne vorher eine Bäckerei zu plündern. Eingedeckt mit Berlinern stürzten sich das Leverkusener Kaffeekränzchen und die leicht genervten Begleiter  schließlich wieder ins Eifgental und folgten hier Onkel Sonntags Empfehlungen zur Sengbachsperre.







Dieser folgten wir kurz auf dem S-Weg, bevor wir uns dem Burgtail zuwendeten, der jedoch die Mühe kaum wert war.  
Im oberen Teil waren Wald und Trail einem Kettensägenmassaker zum Opfer gefallen und in der Folge machte so mancher Übermütige Biker einen Abgang (gut das außer mir niemand Fotos macht). So blieb nur der Teil mit der felsigen Schlüsselstelle, der rocke allerdings  (demnächst lohnt es sich wohl eher den Quereinstieg von Enrgy zu nehmen, statt oben durchs Unterholz zu krabbeln )



Zurück in Burg gab es dann knatsch weil sich die Teilnehmer nicht recht für oder gegen eine Einkehr einigen konnten und daran änderte auch die gemeine Zusatzrunde nix, während die einen auf Knien um Nahrung flehten blieben die übrigen steinhart. Allerdings hatte ich ein Einsehen mit den halbverhungerten Gestalten (naja versprochen ist versprochen ) und so hockten wir uns in ein leider recht unwirtliches Gasthaus mit ungeheitztem Wintergarten und unfähiger Bedienung die On any sunday in die Flucht schlug. Dafür verstärkte uns roadrunner, der mit neuen Schrauben versehen ein paar Zusatzschleifen gefahren war. Nachdem wir endlich doch noch die fast aufgegebene Mahlzeit erhielten (Bergische Waffeln ohne Eis und drüsche Pommes  ) konnten wir durchfroren die Weiterfahrt antreten. Bei Glüder trennten sich Solanum und Maik von uns und wir wendeten uns dem legendären Glüdern rückwärts zu. 







In der Folge ist die Tour tatsächlich besser geworden als gedacht. Erst Glüdern rückwärts, dann den Leitplanken Schotterrinnen Trail, der ab dem Sockeldrop auch ein richtiges Sahnestück ist, wie die Bilder zeigen.







Um die angedrohten Eckdaten zu erreichen machten wir dann noch den Lukasweg und Diepental unsicher, bevor wir schließlich in der Dämmerung nach tatsächlich 8 Stunden (wer hätte das gedacht, mal nicht ne Stunde überzogen  ) Opladen erreichten.
Genug geschwafelt, es war ein Fest, bis zum nächsten Mal, also Morgen!

Sorry Montana, ich mußte leider die Lachgesichter aus deinem Beitrag löschen, mehr als 15 Grafiken sind nicht erlaubt. Deshalb denkt euch bitte überall smileys hin.


----------



## Zachi (11. April 2006)

Da kann man ja richtig neidisch werden. Beim nächsten mal bin ich dabei, zumindest bis ich vor Erschöpfung vom Rad falle  

Man könnte fast denken, es war ne richtig schöne Sommertour, bei den ganzen kurzen Hosen ...

@Marco
Gute Bessereung!

Zachi


----------



## Solanum (11. April 2006)

hi

War auch ne schöne Tour!!!
und ein sehr schöner treffender Bericht!!

Solanum


----------



## Montana (11. April 2006)

Danke für die Info , Manni.  Leider werde ich es zeitlich doch nicht schaffen. Dienstags ist immer etwas schwierig und nicht vorauszusehen. 

Das wird aber bestimmt eine nette Runde und neue Wege kennenlernen kann man nie genug. Ich bin da immer sehr interessiert. Ich glaube schon das Du da manches anderes fährst wie wir.

*Tipp:* Die trails in der Hardt sind fast alle nicht gut zu fahren. Kurzes Stück gehts dann kommen immer wieder liegende Bäume  die FABS sind natürlich problemlos. Die Tütbergtrails (z.B. zum Lüderich rüber) sind dagegen zu 99 % fahrbar .

Viel Spass euch bei der Runde und bis zu einem nächsten Mal.

Montana

14-15ener Schnitt haben die KFLer auch drauf  , kommt immer ganz drauf an wieviel fiese Steigungen gefahren werden.  




			
				Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich glaube dir kann ich da garnix zeigen, ihr Brüder kennt da doch jeden Baum beim Vornamen
> Dachte da an:
> Brück - Naturfreundehaus Hard - Moitzfeld - Jucker Berg - Tütberg - Lüderich - Tütberg - Brück (viel mehr kenn ich da nicht außer den ganzen Fabs eben)
> 45km, Hm keine Ahnung, nach Gefühl vielleicht ca. 500hm. *Aber Licht mitbringen!*
> ...


----------



## juchhu (11. April 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> *Tipp:* *Die trails in der Hardt sind fast alle nicht gut zu fahren. Kurzes Stück gehts dann kommen immer wieder liegende Bäume * die FABS sind natürlich problemlos. Die Tütbergtrails (z.B. zum Lüderich rüber) sind dagegen zu 99 % fahrbar .
> ...


 
Stimmt, fast alle Trails der Juchhu Singletrailrunden (STRs) sind eher erkletter- als fahrbar  . Flow kommt da auf jeden Fall keiner auf. 

Wenn Ihr die Hardt ansteuern wollt, dann besser nur als Durchfahrtgebiet auf FABs. 

VG Martin


----------



## TomCanyon (12. April 2006)

Kurzer Erlebnisbericht von meiner ersten Königsforster Runde:  
(ganz besonders für A. E. aus L.) 

Gestartet sind wir pünklich um kurz nach 18:30 mit 6 Geländesportlern am Treffpunkt an der Straße "Am Wildwechsel" in Brück. Die Runde wurde von Manni, bzw. seinem GPS Gerät geguided. Wahrscheinlich standen am Anfang die Sterne etwas schlecht, jedenfalls haben wir jetzt das schöne Städtchen Brück auch mal kennengelernt.  

Am Anfang haben wir uns noch gewundert wo die angekündigten Höhenmeter denn bleiben (Zachi sagte so schön: Oh, jetzt haben wir wieder einen), dann ging es aber doch heftig zur Sache. Das lag eventuell an meinem persöhnlichem Empfinden, wahrscheinlich hatte ich noch die Runde von Sonntag in den Beinen. Es gab ein paar sehr interessante Trailabfahrten, die aber auch im Dunklen kein Problem darstellten weil wir genügend Watt an Bord hatten.  
Ich muss sagen, ohne Manni's GPS hätten wir wahrscheinlich alle im Königsforst übernachten müssen, trotzdem haben wir wohl zum Schluss den letzten Abzweig verpasst und irrten dann Richtung Hauptstraße, wo es dann zum Abschluss noch eine Wildzaun zu überwinden galt. Es waren dann auf den Punkt genau 40 Kilometer mit 688 HM und 23:00 Uhr, ein echter Nightride eben. (oder vertue ich mich da? korrigier mich einer)

Manni, war eine gute Runde. war schön mal was anderes zu sehen.  

Gruß, Thomas

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/239830/cat/500/ppuser/29732


----------



## Roadrunner1 (12. April 2006)

Als wir nach 7,5 km gerade mal 35hm der prognostizierten 500hm gesammelt hatten, dachte ich schon, dass es von der Streckenlänge etwas mehr werden würde. Ich war dann am Ende doch überrascht als nur 40km und 710 hm auf der Uhr standen. Lustig war, als ein Teilnehmer zu Hause anrief um Bescheid sagen, dass es noch etwas länger dauern könnte und man auf ihn mit dem Abendessen nicht warten sollte. 
War ne schöne Runde. Auch wenn es mal ab und zu ins Unterholz und über Zäune ging.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (12. April 2006)

Ich könnte mich in den  .... beissen , dass ich nicht dabei war.   Über Zäune bin ich im KF noch nicht geklettert. Sagt doch beim nächsten Mal vorher ein bischen früher Bescheid , dann zeige ich euch mal unsere _ruhige_ Runde die bei Bedarf ja von euch auch noch etwas oder mehr gepimpt werden kann. Jedenfalls hattet ihr mit dem Wetter Glück , das sieht heute leider wieder ganz anders aus  

Scheint aber eine sehr nette Tour auf KFLer-Chaos  Nveau gewesen zu sein. Ich hätte mich bestimmt sehr wohl gefühlt

VG Montana




			
				Roadrunner1 schrieb:
			
		

> Als wir nach 7,5 km gerade mal 35hm der prognostizierten 500hm gesammelt hatten, dachte ich schon, dass es von der Streckenlänge etwas mehr werden würde. Ich war dann am Ende doch überrascht als nur 40km und 710 hm auf der Uhr standen. Lustig war, als ein Teilnehmer zu Hause anrief um Bescheid sagen, dass es noch etwas länger dauern könnte und man auf ihn mit dem Abendessen nicht warten sollte.
> War ne schöne Runde. Auch wenn es mal ab und zu ins Unterholz und über Zäune ging.


----------



## Michael13 (18. April 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

hier ein kleiner Hinweis für Donnerstag:

18.00 Uhr Bahnhof Opladen: MTB Feierabendrunde
Wir machen das Bergische Land wieder unsicher und suchen die neuesten Trails!  

bikergrüße
Michael


----------



## Michael13 (21. April 2006)

Hallo Ihr biker,

bei dem schönen Wetter steht wieder eine Sonntagsrunde an:

Am Sonntag 10.00 Uhr BHF Opladen ca. 3 Std. ca. 40-45 km
     


Gruß
Michael


----------



## Hoeppi (23. April 2006)

Michael13 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Ihr biker,
> 
> bei dem schönen Wetter steht wieder eine Sonntagsrunde an:
> 
> ...


Ja, das war echt ne schöne Tour bei tollem Wetter. 
Im Ende waren es um die 800 HM bei ca. 47km.
Gutes Tempo, tolle Trails und nette & lange Abfahrten.
Dem Tourguide ein Dankeschön für den schönen Ausritt.

Schönen Gruß Thomas


----------



## kolt siewerts (24. April 2006)

super tour! danke an michael & den rest der lustigen gruppe! 
leider ist nur 1 foto vorzeigbar geworden:





 
viele grüße & bis zum nächsten mal,
kolt


----------



## Michael13 (24. April 2006)

Hallo Ihr biker,

schönes Wetter ist angesagt, also fahren wir am Dienstag eine Feierabendtour
zur Sengbach!!  
Treffpunkt 18.00 Uhr BHF Opladen

Wer keine Zeit hat bleibt zu hause  


Gruß
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knallar (24. April 2006)

Michael13 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Ihr biker,
> 
> schönes Wetter ist angesagt, also fahren wir am Dienstag eine Feierabendtour
> zur Sengbach!!
> ...



Wie lang wie weit wie hoch?


----------



## Enrgy (24. April 2006)

Michael13 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer keine Zeit hat bleibt zu hause


...oder ist noch auf der Arbeit....


----------



## Knallar (24. April 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> ...oder ist noch auf der Arbeit....



Normal schon. Weiß auch nicht, wie ihr immer um diese Uhrzeiten fahren könnt. Normalerweise bin ich nie vor 19:00Uhr zu Hause.


----------



## Enrgy (24. April 2006)

Hallo Leidensgenosse...


----------



## Knallar (24. April 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leidensgenosse...



Huhu Volker...

vor allem, da ich noch im Ruhrgebiet maloche und nochmal ne gute Stunde nach Feierabend für die Fahrt nach Hause rechnen kann...

Nänä...


----------



## Marco_Lev (25. April 2006)

es soll sogar leute geben die um 14:25 uhr feierabend haben, um 14:15 uhr den arbeitsplatz verlassen und um 14:45 uhr zuhause sind  
kommt bei mir aber leider nur alle drei wochen vor wenn ich frühschicht habe...
wer darauf jetzt neidisch sein sollte, dem biete ich doch einfach mal eine woche lang spät-, oder gar nachtschicht an  

gruß marco


----------



## Michael13 (25. April 2006)

Knallar schrieb:
			
		

> Wie lang wie weit wie hoch?



Ich würde sagen so um die 40-45 km u. ca 800 hm, reicht das? 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Michael13 (25. April 2006)

Knallar schrieb:
			
		

> Normal schon. Weiß auch nicht, wie ihr immer um diese Uhrzeiten fahren könnt. Normalerweise bin ich nie vor 19:00Uhr zu Hause.



Wer morgens früh anfängt (6.30 Uhr) ist auch um 17.00 Uhr zu hause bzw. um 18.00 Uhr am BHf Opladen 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Enrgy (25. April 2006)

Marco_Lev schrieb:
			
		

> es soll sogar leute geben die um 14:25 uhr feierabend haben, um 14:15 uhr den arbeitsplatz verlassen und um 14:45 uhr zuhause sind
> kommt bei mir aber leider nur alle drei wochen vor wenn ich frühschicht habe...
> wer darauf jetzt neidisch sein sollte, dem biete ich doch einfach mal eine woche lang spät-, oder gar nachtschicht an
> 
> gruß marco


Hab früher in den Semesterferien Wechselschicht gearbeitet. Frühschicht war die Qual schlechthin - um 4.30 aufstehen, damit man um 6 Uhr anfangen kann, dann zwar um 14.30 Feierabend, aber so müde, daß garnix mehr ging. Und dann im Sommer abends um 22Uhr in die Kiste... 
Spätschicht dagegen war der Bringer: Um 9 gemütlich aufstehen, ne schöne Runde mitm Moped in den Wald trainieren (bin damals intensiv Trial gefahren), dann noch Mittagessen und AUSGERUHT um 14.30 mit der Schicht angefangen. Ab 16-17 Uhr wurde die Halle leer, die Tagschichtler und Meister gingen heim. Ab 21 Uhr dann noch gemütliches ausklingen des Abends mit Zeitung und Radio vor der Halle. Dann um 23Uhr heim und immer noch nicht müde!! Wohlgemerkt bei vollkommen gleicher (Akkord)Arbeit.
Ich bin eben eher ein Nachtmensch und steh ungern früh auf, um früh Feierabend zu haben. Da schlepp ich die Müdigkeit den ganzen Tag mit mir rum.
Trotzdem wäre mir eine Arbeitszeit von 8 bis 17Uhr auch lieber, das hatte ich früher mal. Vor 18.35 bin ich momentan nicht daheim, bis ich auf dem Bock sitze ist es 19.30Uhr. Und jedesmal den ganzen Pröttel am Vortag ins AUto schmeißen, um direkt von der Arbeit aus durch den Stau zu net Our zu fahren, macht auch keinen Spaß.
Aber wozu hat man sich schließlich für tuer Geld Lichtgedöns gekauft. So kommt die Lampe dann auch im Sommer zum Einsatz, wie gestern abend zB.

Grüße vom Langschläfer...


----------



## on any sunday (25. April 2006)

Da lob ich mir doch mein Gleitzeitkonto, obwohl, da habe ich im Moment auch Miese.  

Da ich gestern wieder die Bakterie in meine Suzie eingebaut habe und sie daraufhin sofort wohlig geschnurrt hat, so soll es sein , bin ich heute Morgen etwas früher aufgestanden und dann Feld-, Wald- und Wiesenmäßig bis nach Düren geräubert.  im Frühtau zu Berge, wir fahren fallera.......... 

So sollte jeder Arbeitstag beginnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (25. April 2006)

Sack, alter!!


----------



## Knallar (25. April 2006)

Michael13 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer morgens früh anfängt (6.30 Uhr) ist auch um 17.00 Uhr zu hause bzw. um 18.00 Uhr am BHf Opladen
> 
> Gruß
> Michael



Wann muss ich denn dann aufstehen, wenn ich um 6:30Uhr in Bochum sein will?


----------



## Knallar (25. April 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Hab früher in den Semesterferien Wechselschicht gearbeitet. Frühschicht war die Qual schlechthin - um 4.30 aufstehen, damit man um 6 Uhr anfangen kann, dann zwar um 14.30 Feierabend, aber so müde, daß garnix mehr ging. Und dann im Sommer abends um 22Uhr in die Kiste...
> Spätschicht dagegen war der Bringer: Um 9 gemütlich aufstehen, ne schöne Runde mitm Moped in den Wald trainieren (bin damals intensiv Trial gefahren), dann noch Mittagessen und AUSGERUHT um 14.30 mit der Schicht angefangen. Ab 16-17 Uhr wurde die Halle leer, die Tagschichtler und Meister gingen heim. Ab 21 Uhr dann noch gemütliches ausklingen des Abends mit Zeitung und Radio vor der Halle. Dann um 23Uhr heim und immer noch nicht müde!! Wohlgemerkt bei vollkommen gleicher (Akkord)Arbeit.
> Ich bin eben eher ein Nachtmensch und steh ungern früh auf, um früh Feierabend zu haben. Da schlepp ich die Müdigkeit den ganzen Tag mit mir rum.
> Trotzdem wäre mir eine Arbeitszeit von 8 bis 17Uhr auch lieber, das hatte ich früher mal. Vor 18.35 bin ich momentan nicht daheim, bis ich auf dem Bock sitze ist es 19.30Uhr. Und jedesmal den ganzen Pröttel am Vortag ins AUto schmeißen, um direkt von der Arbeit aus durch den Stau zu net Our zu fahren, macht auch keinen Spaß.
> ...




Das kenn ich. Nur zu gut. Langschlafen und auch die Schicht-Thematik.

Hab in meinem Studium u.a. bei Textar und Bayer Schicht gekloppt. Das war auf jeden Fall die richtige Motivation für's Studium!


----------



## Michael13 (25. April 2006)

Knallar schrieb:
			
		

> Wann muss ich denn dann aufstehen, wenn ich um 6:30Uhr in Bochum sein will?



um 5.00 Uhr vielleicht? 

5.30 reicht für Köln 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (25. April 2006)

Michael13 schrieb:
			
		

> um 5.00 Uhr vielleicht?
> 
> 5.30 reicht für Köln
> 
> ...



Hängt davon ab, wo Du losfährst. Wenn Du schon in Bochum wohnst, würde ich sagen: 6.29 Uhr!


----------



## Michael13 (27. April 2006)

Heute wieder biken mit Wilfried:

ab 18.00 Uhr BHF Opladen und los gehts  
Feierabendtour durchs bergische Land auf der Suche nach den neuesten
Trails    

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Knallar (27. April 2006)

Michael13 schrieb:
			
		

> Heute wieder biken mit Wilfried:
> 
> ab 18.00 Uhr BHF Opladen und los gehts
> Feierabendtour durchs bergische Land auf der Suche nach den neuesten
> ...



Hups... gerade erst von der Arbeit gekommen...


----------



## Michael13 (27. April 2006)

Knallar schrieb:
			
		

> Hups... gerade erst von der Arbeit gekommen...



Hallo Knaller,

nächste MTB tour ist Sonntag 10.00 Uhr ab BHF Opladen! 
oder arbeitest Du auch Sonntags? 


Gruß 
Michael


----------



## andy_b (27. April 2006)

Michael13 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Knaller,
> 
> nächste MTB tour ist Sonntag 10.00 Uhr ab BHF Opladen!
> oder arbeitest Du auch Sonntags?
> ...



Bin dann auch wieder dabei  
Greetings from Pittburgh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michael13 (28. April 2006)

andy_b schrieb:
			
		

> Bin dann auch wieder dabei
> Greetings from Pittburgh



Danke für die Grüße! 

Termin am Sonntag steht im Last minute biking
Wir fahren mit Wilfried unsere Sonntagstour 

Also eintragen und mitfahren So 10.00 Uhr BHF Opladen 

bikergrüße 
Michael


----------



## Knallar (28. April 2006)

Michael13 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Knaller,
> 
> nächste MTB tour ist Sonntag 10.00 Uhr ab BHF Opladen!
> oder arbeitest Du auch Sonntags?
> ...




Ich möchte mal, wissen wie ihr das macht...  
Also ich arbeite nicht Sonntags, zumindest relativ selten. Aaaaber Sonntag ist der einzige Tag, an dem ich mal ausschlafen kann. Wieso müsst ihr da schon um 10 Uhr starten?


----------



## Michael13 (29. April 2006)

9.00 Uhr aufstehen, 10.00 Uhr biken, 13.00 Uhr zurück
Rest des Tages frei für andere Aktivitäten

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Knallar (29. April 2006)

Michael13 schrieb:
			
		

> 9.00 Uhr aufstehen, 10.00 Uhr biken, 13.00 Uhr zurück
> Rest des Tages frei für andere Aktivitäten
> 
> Gruß
> Michael



Jou, vor allem wenn ich Freitag erst um halb sechs nach Hause komme... Nach 2 1/2 Stunden Schlaf würde da garnichts gehen.


----------



## Michael13 (1. Mai 2006)

So Leute, 

der Termin steht im LMB:

Do 18.00 Uhr BHF Opladen 
Feierabendrunde ab Opladen 

rauf aufs bike und los gehts , eintragen und mitfahren

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Michael13 (2. Mai 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

hat jemand Interesse an einer Feierabentour heute Abend 
Start wäre BHF Opladen!

Bei Interesse hier im Forum melden 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni (2. Mai 2006)

Ne wir fahren morgen,
aber Donnerstag bin ich dabei  

Gruß Manni


----------



## Roadrunner1 (2. Mai 2006)

Bin um 18 Uhr am Bahnhof Opladen. Das Wetter muss ich nutzen.
Nach dem verregneten WE.
Gruß
Markus


----------



## Michael13 (2. Mai 2006)

So Leute,

der Termin steht im Last minute biking 

bei dem super Wetter gehts los!!   

18.00 Bahnhof Lev-Opladen

bikergrüße
Michael


----------



## Michael13 (3. Mai 2006)

Los ging es gestern, aber mit Verspätung 

Wer ohne Bremsbelag biken will, hat schlechte Karten, hinten war kein Belag mehr drauf, also eben nach hause und neue Beläge montiert mit tatkräftiger 
Unterstützung von Markus 

Und dann ging es doch noch los 
einmal Glüder und zurück!
Tolles Wetter tolle Strecke u. Markus fährt die Supersteigung 
bei Glüder
mein Kompliment


Donnerstag gehts weiter mit Wilfried 
18.00 Uhr BHF Opladen MTB Feierabendrunde

diesmal fahre ich mit Bremsbelägen 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Hoeppi (4. Mai 2006)

Michael13 schrieb:
			
		

> Donnerstag gehts weiter mit Wilfried
> 18.00 Uhr BHF Opladen MTB Feierabendrunde
> 
> diesmal fahre ich mit Bremsbelägen
> ...



Da simmer dabei....dat ist prima. Viva Colonia!


----------



## Knallar (4. Mai 2006)

Hoeppi schrieb:
			
		

> Da simmer dabei....dat ist prima. Viva Colonia!



Hör mir auf mit dieser Imi-Hymne... :kotz: :kotz: :kotz:


----------



## Handlampe (4. Mai 2006)

Ich vermisse hier noch diverse Anmeldungen einiger bergischer Kollegen zur TT Tour in Mayen am Sonntag.

Ist zwar ne Einsteigerrunde.....durch die Zusatztrailschleife mit anschließendem Einsteigerjagen wird die Sache schon ein wenig anspruchsvoller


----------



## Schnegge (4. Mai 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Ich vermisse hier noch diverse Anmeldungen einiger bergischer Kollegen...


bin noch am überlegen   ... habe aber für Samstag schon zugesagt Alkohol  zu konsumieren... natürlich unter Zwang  .. würd' ich ja freiwillig nie machen  ... könnte aber passieren, dass ich am Sonntag trotzdem 'nen Doppelscheinwerfer äh... -handlampe sehe...


----------



## Michael13 (5. Mai 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Ich vermisse hier noch diverse Anmeldungen einiger bergischer Kollegen zur TT Tour in Mayen am Sonntag.
> 
> Ist zwar ne Einsteigerrunde.....durch die Zusatztrailschleife mit anschließendem Einsteigerjagen wird die Sache schon ein wenig anspruchsvoller




Hallo Uwe,

keine Angst wir kommen! 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Michael13 (5. Mai 2006)

Knallar schrieb:
			
		

> Hör mir auf mit dieser Imi-Hymne... :kotz: :kotz: :kotz:



Hallo Knaller,

Du schreibst viel, wann fährst Du denn mal? 

Wir sind am Sonntag jedenfalls in Mayen!!! mit Handlampe 

gestern wieder im bergischen Land mit Wilfried 

Dienstag war ich mit Roadrunner unterwegs und DU? wann trifft man Dich im Gelände?

nächster Termin Do 11.05.06, 18.00 Uhr  BHF Opladen

Gruß
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hoeppi (5. Mai 2006)

Michael13 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Knaller,
> 
> Du schreibst viel, wann fährst Du denn mal?



Genau....  
Gestern die Tour war mal wieder genau richtig.
15 Bekloppte, die durch die Wälder heizen. 
Aber ne leckere Runde.
Wäre gerne noch mit gekommen aber musste noch 
in Langenfeld 

Also bis nächsten Dday
Gruß Thomas


----------



## Starbuck (5. Mai 2006)

Ja gestern die Tour war schon doll. Wieder mal viele Trails gesehen, wo ich mein Lebtag noch nicht war. Das es sowas überhaupt noch gibt...

Auch das Bierchen war bei dem schönen Wetter genau richtig. 
Also dann bis nächsten Do.
Gruß Holger 

P.S: Alle die nach Mayen fahren; viiiiiiiieeeeel Spaß........


----------



## dooley242 (5. Mai 2006)

Da könnt Ihr in Mayen ja beinahe gucken, ob mein Poison Zyankali schon fertig ist. 

Aber das dauert leider noch 2-3 Wochen. X(


----------



## Hoeppi (9. Mai 2006)

Tach zusammen....
ich war zwar nicht bei der MAYEN Tour dabei,
aber vermisse die Reportage, was ich verpasst habe! 
Wäre gerne dabei gewesen.
Am Donnerstag ist hoffentlich gutes Wetter, 
so daß wir wieder die Wupperberge unsicher machen können. 

Also bis Donnerstag
Adios bikios
Thomas


----------



## Michael13 (9. Mai 2006)

Hallo Thomas,

die ersten Bilder + Videos gibt es bei Team Tomburg 

Aber hier in Kürze folgendes:

In Mayen waren 8  Leverkusener vertreten! Starke Fraktion!
Insgesamt waren am Sonntag 31 Biker/inen vor Ort
Einsteigertruppe 16 biker/inen
Powertruppe 16 biker

In der powertruppe sind wir ca. 1000 Höhenmeter u. ca 63 km gefahren
Wir hatten keine Pannen, super Wetter, super trails u. super Spaß 

Sehr empfehlenswert ist das Video über die Flußdurchfahrt 


Gruß
Michael


----------



## Roadrunner1 (9. Mai 2006)

Eine Panne hatten wir schon, ist aber nicht weiter aufgefallen. Schneifel hatte den Sicherungsstift von der vorderen Magura verloren. Ab da an fuhr er nur noch mit HR Bremse. Bergab ging es bei ihm dann richtig zur Sache 
Und es zeigt sich, dass Training durch nichts zu ersetzen ist  

Gruß
Markus

ps. es waren nur 15 in der Einsteiger Gruppe


----------



## Hoeppi (9. Mai 2006)

Michael13 schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr empfehlenswert ist das Video über die Flußdurchfahrt


Ihr seid ja verrückt....echt geil! 
Hattet Ihr Badesachen mit...?


----------



## Knallar (9. Mai 2006)

Michael13 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Knaller,
> 
> Du schreibst viel, wann fährst Du denn mal?
> 
> ...



Mayen klingt gut, vor allem weil ich die Gegend gut kenne. Aber am Sonntag wollte ich doch lieber meine Süsse bei ihrem Marathon im Feindesland (Düsseldorf) nicht alleine lassen.  

Donnerstag versuche ich mal dabei zu sein, wenn ich um 5 Uhr in Bochum weg komme (nicht ganz so einfach). Und am Wochenende fahr ich mit Kumpels zu ner Weintour in Rüdesheim, aber ohne Rädchen.


----------



## Michael13 (9. Mai 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

der Tourenbericht von Uwe (Handlampe) ist fertig
Einfach unter Team Tomburg reinschauen 

Und nicht vergessen:
Donnerstag 18.00 Uhr BHF Opladen fahren wir wieder unsere Feierabendrunde 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michael13 (11. Mai 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

heute wird es heiß und staubig auf den trails: 
Wir fahren wie jeden Donnerstag  ab 18.00 Uhr Bhf Opladen 

Also rauf aufs bike und ab ins bergische 

bikergrüße 
Michael


----------



## Hoeppi (11. Mai 2006)

Michael13 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> heute wird es heiß und staubig auf den trails:
> ....
> ...


MIST 
will gleich unbedingt nach Köln....
kann leider nicht mit Staub fressen fahren....

Hat jemand vielleicht Lust am Samstag ab halb elf ne Runde Richtung 
Dünn zu radeln? Treffpunkt wäre auch Lev-Opl.

Euch heute viel Spaß beim Saufen und beim Kohlenhydrate auffüllen 
Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Michael13 (11. Mai 2006)

Hoeppi schrieb:
			
		

> MIST
> will gleich unbedingt nach Köln....
> 
> da war ich heut schon
> ...


----------



## Marco_Lev (13. Mai 2006)

@opladener
da ihr für morgen noch nichts bekannt gegeben habt, wollte ich mal horchen ob gefahren wird? laut wetterbericht soll es morgen vormittags leicht regnen, was mich von einer tour nicht abhalten würde.
hoffentlich steh ich dann morgen nicht alleine am busbahnhof... 

gruß marco


----------



## Solanum (13. Mai 2006)

Marco_Lev schrieb:
			
		

> @opladener
> da ihr für morgen noch nichts bekannt gegeben habt, wollte ich mal horchen ob gefahren wird? laut wetterbericht soll es morgen vormittags leicht regnen, was mich von einer tour nicht abhalten würde.
> hoffentlich steh ich dann morgen nicht alleine am busbahnhof...
> 
> gruß marco




10:00 oder 11:00??? was iat da nochmal "normal"??
ggf. würde ich mich einstellen! weis aber noch nich wie ich meinen Abend verbringen werde, und weis daher auch noch nicht wie s morgen früh um mich bestellt ist!

Grüße
Solanum


----------



## Marco_Lev (13. Mai 2006)

10 uhr ist startzeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michael13 (13. Mai 2006)

da ihr für morgen noch nichts bekannt gegeben habt, wollte ich mal horchen ob gefahren wird? laut wetterbericht soll es morgen vormittags leicht regnen, was mich von einer tour nicht abhalten würde.
hoffentlich steh ich dann morgen nicht alleine am busbahnhof... 

gruß marco

Hallo Marco,

wir waren heute in Königswinter Höhenmeter fressen, ich fahre aber morgen, stelle den Termin ins Last minute biking 


Gruß
Michael


----------



## Marco_Lev (13. Mai 2006)

hallo michael,

vielen dank für deine mühe.
habe grad eben gesehen das on any sunday einen termin für 14 uhr reingesetzt hat. aufgrund der viel humaneren uhrzeit werde ich mich dem oas anschliessen, zudem brauch ich heute nicht aufs bier verzichten da ich ja getrost ausschlafen kann  

gruß marco


----------



## Manni (15. Mai 2006)

Marco_Lev schrieb:
			
		

> hallo michael,
> 
> vielen dank für deine mühe.
> habe grad eben gesehen das on any sunday einen termin für 14 uhr reingesetzt hat. aufgrund der viel humaneren uhrzeit werde ich mich dem oas anschliessen, zudem brauch ich heute nicht aufs bier verzichten da ich ja getrost ausschlafen kann
> ...



Ja war auch eine sehr humane Tour


----------



## on any sunday (15. Mai 2006)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Ja war auch eine sehr humane Tour



Den Nächsten, der hier meinen hart erworbenen schlechten Ruf beschädigt, werde ich verklagen.


----------



## juchhu (15. Mai 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Den Nächsten, der hier meinen hart erworbenen schlechten Ruf beschädigt, werde ich verklagen.


 
Ist der Ruf erst ruiniert, lebt es sich ganz ungeniert.   

Du darfst jetzt alle Arten von Touren anbieten, 
auch solche, 
die als human bezeichnet werden.


----------



## Starbuck (16. Mai 2006)

Tach zusammen,
ich überlege morgen abend evtl. eine kleine Feierabendtour zu fahren. Alleine habe ich aber keine Lust, da mal wieder alle Kumpels keine Zeit haben. Falls also jemand sich aufopfern möchte mit mir zu fahren und noch ein paar gute Strecken kennt, bitte posten.... 
Gruß
Holger 

P.S. Fahre ab Leverkusen Opladen Bahnhof ca. 18 Uhr und bei leichtem Regen wird auch gefahren....


----------



## Michael13 (16. Mai 2006)

Hi Leute,

Donnerstag starten wieder die Feierabendbiker ab 18.00 Uhr Bhf Opladen  
Kann leider nicht mitfahren, bin zur Fortbildung außer Haus 

Wünsche Euch viel Spaß in den bergischen trails und im Biergarten 

bikergrüße
Michael


----------



## rpo35 (17. Mai 2006)

Moin Gemeinde,

muß mal ganz kurz stören und dem selbsternannten König hier zum Geburtstag gratulieren !  
Also Manni; feier schön und verlier den Spaß am Biken nicht  

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## Zachi (17. Mai 2006)

Von mir auch alles gute zum Geburtstag, wußte ja garnicht, daß du noch so ein Grünschnabel bist 

Das gibt dann morgen auf der Tour wohl für alle ne Runde Energieriegel  

Zachi


----------



## TomCanyon (17. Mai 2006)

Häppi Börsdai auch von mir natürlich und alles Gute.

      

Ich denke, wir sehen uns dann am Donnerstag.

der Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roadrunner1 (17. Mai 2006)

Dann auch von mir alles juute zum Jeburtstach.
Hätte dich auch älter geschätzt.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## Hammelhetzer (17. Mai 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Ist der Ruf erst ruiniert, lebt es sich ganz ungeniert.
> 
> Du darfst jetzt alle Arten von Touren anbieten,
> auch solche,
> die als human bezeichnet werden.


Ich habe stichhaltige Indizien und Beweise dafür, dass sein *schlechter Ruf *vollends *zerstört* ist... 

oder - frei nach Kafka - "einmal auf's falsche Wimmern der Mitfahrer gehört, alles für immer verloren".

Ciao
Hammelbemitleider


----------



## Marco_Lev (17. Mai 2006)

und alles gute zum 24. level  
nun hast du ja doppelt und dreifach was zu feiern  

gruß marco


----------



## volker k (17. Mai 2006)

Auch von mir   und laß dich reich  



Gruß

Volker


----------



## Manni (17. Mai 2006)

Vielen Dank Jungs  
da werde ich mich am Wochenende gerne mit einer netten Tour für revanchieren  

Gruß Manni


----------



## Knallar (17. Mai 2006)

Jlöckwunsch


----------



## JürgenK (18. Mai 2006)

Roadrunner1 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann auch von mir alles juute zum Jeburtstach.
> Hätte dich auch älter geschätzt.
> 
> Gruß
> Markus




Mahlzeit Manni,

ich hätte dich jünger geschätzt als mich 

Alles Gute und  Glückwunsch


----------



## Michael13 (21. Mai 2006)

Hallo Manni,

war auf Schulung deshalb jetzt:

auch von mir alles Gute nachträglich zum Geburtstag  



Gruß
Michael


----------



## v6bastian (21. Mai 2006)

Hi Manni,

nun auch von mir alles gute zum Geburtstag!!   Hab leider erst ziemlich spät gemerkt/gelesen, dass Du geburtstag hattest . Ich hoffe Du hast zumindest anständig gefeiert und hast es richtig krachen lassen. 

PS: Und danke für die schöne Tour heute Du alter Sack  

Gruß,
Bastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TomCanyon (22. Mai 2006)

Hallo, alle gestrigen Tourteilnehmer!

Da hat Manni ja ganz tief in die Trickkiste gegriffen und eine schöne Tour aus dem Ärmel gezaubert. Vielen Dank dafür. Hoffen wir, dass das Wetter sich bessert und wir die nächste Runde fahren können.

Ich habe die Fotos von gestern in mein Fotoalbum gestellt.


----------



## Manni (22. Mai 2006)

So hab meine Photos auch hochgeladen. Mal sehen ob Michael mir seine heute mit in die Fh bringt. Hat doch mal wieder Spaß gemacht, obwohl es im trockenen sicher noch lustiger geworden wäre  von Matsch hab ich erstmal die Nase voll  Wir sollten öfters in dieser Zusammenstellung fahren, fand die Gruppe sehr homogen  Waren am Ende ca. 40km und nur knappe 900hm, allerdings hat das bei den vielen rutschigen Wurzelpassagen doch gereicht  

Gruß Manni


----------



## Zachi (22. Mai 2006)

Also mein Tacho sagt 46, nochwas km.
War echt ne schöne Runde, danke Manni. Bei schönem Wetter sollten wir die auf jedenfall mal wiederholen.

Zachi


----------



## Enrgy (22. Mai 2006)

Zachi schrieb:
			
		

> Also mein Tacho sagt 46, nochwas km.


Du weißt doch, Mannis Uhren gehen immer nach...


----------



## Zachi (22. Mai 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Du weißt doch, Mannis Uhren gehen immer nach...



Stimmt, die zeigen immer weniger an. Deswegen hab ich gestern Ärger mit meiner Freundin bekommen  

Zachi


----------



## Manni (22. Mai 2006)

Zachi schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt, die zeigen immer weniger an. Deswegen hab ich gestern Ärger mit meiner Freundin bekommen
> 
> Zachi



Ich hoffe nicht zu doll  ich frag mich wo die 4 Stunden geblieben sind  

Gruß Manni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zachi (22. Mai 2006)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe nicht zu doll  ich frag mich wo die 4 Stunden geblieben sind
> 
> Gruß Manni



Hatte Glück, daß ihre Oma schon da war  

Ja, die Zeit ist echt verflogen, wir waren fast 4,5 Stunden unterwegs.

Zachi


----------



## v6bastian (22. Mai 2006)

Ja ja, das erinnert mich an das alte Thema VDO vs. Ciclo...  

Aber eigentlich hoffe ich, dass hier ein paar opladener Jungs sind die mir helfen können, indem Sie mir sagen, wer beim vorletzten der jenige war der mir den Schlauch geborgt hatte. Würde diesen gerne am Donnerstag zurück geben.

Gruß,
Bastian


----------



## Marco_Lev (22. Mai 2006)

große töne basti!
dabei haste den schlauch vom letzten jahr noch immer nicht zurückgegeben   

marco


----------



## Mac323 (23. Mai 2006)

v6bastian schrieb:
			
		

> Ja ja, das erinnert mich an das alte Thema VDO vs. Ciclo...
> 
> Aber eigentlich hoffe ich, dass hier ein paar opladener Jungs sind die mir helfen können, indem Sie mir sagen, wer beim vorletzten der jenige war der mir den Schlauch geborgt hatte. Würde diesen gerne am Donnerstag zurück geben.
> 
> ...



Kann sein, dass du mich meinst. Runde war am 11.5. Wenn du der warst, der sich im Wiembachtal kurz hinter dem Schwimmbad durch ein vernehmliches Pfffffff am Hinterrad bemerkbar gemacht hat. 
Falls dem so sein sollte, ich kann am Donnerstag jedenfalls so wie es aussieht leider nicht mit. Komme aber bestimmt an einem der nächsten Donnerstage mit. Dann kannste mir hinterher ein Bier ausgeben.   Der Schlauch fällt schon nicht durch. Den kann ich mir im Zweifel bei meinem nächsten Defekt von einem der anderen wiederholen.

Bis dann und viel Spass am Donnerstag (auch wenn ich nicht dabei sein sollte)


----------



## Michael13 (24. Mai 2006)

Hallo Leute,

und morgen wieder eine MTB tour ab 10. 00 Uhr BHf Opladen! 
Wir fahren in die Wupperberge über den Klingenpfad 
Also eintragen und mitbiken  

bikergrüße
Michael


----------



## Manni (1. Juni 2006)

Michael13 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> 
> und morgen wieder eine MTB tour ab 10. 00 Uhr BHf Opladen!
> Wir fahren in die Wupperberge über den Klingenpfad
> ...



Na vielleicht trifft man sich ja. Wir werden bei trockener Witterung wohl auch in diese Richtung starten.  

Gruß Manni


----------



## Marco_Lev (1. Juni 2006)

für gewöhnlich bist du so 15-20min. zu spät. 
bei diesem post sogar ne ganze woche.
wo soll das nur mit dir hinführen?!
grade das dipl. in der tasche, und schon einen auf zerstreuten professor machen.


----------



## Zachi (1. Juni 2006)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Na vielleicht trifft man sich ja. Wir werden bei trockener Witterung wohl auch in diese Richtung starten.
> 
> Gruß Manni



Hey Jungs, 10.00 Uhr das schaff ich aber heute nicht    

Zachi


----------



## Manni (1. Juni 2006)

Achje  
Da verläßt man sich mal auf die wöchentlichen Ankündigungen von Michael13 und schon hat man den Salat  
Gut dann eben um 18:00 Uhr, wennns nicht gerade aus allen Schleusen schüttet. 

Gruß Manni


----------



## Michael13 (1. Juni 2006)

Achje 
Da verläßt man sich mal auf die wöchentlichen Ankündigungen von Michael13 und schon hat man den Salat  
Gut dann eben um 18:00 Uhr, wennns nicht gerade aus allen Schleusen schüttet. 

Gruß Manni

Ja so ist das 
aber es stimmt schon: heute 18.00 Uhr Bhf Opladen!! 
Gruß
Michael

PS: ab Samstag machen wir dann die Alpen unsicher  
also: nächsten Donnerstag nachfragen ob wer fährt 
wir sind dann nicht dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Starbuck (2. Juni 2006)

Hat jemand vor am Sonntag vom Bahnhof Opladen ne Runde zu drehen? Würde mich dann anschließen.... Oder seid ihr alle in den Alpen ? 
Gruß
Holger


----------



## Manni (2. Juni 2006)

Hallo,
Markus @Cent und ich werden morgen eine kleine Alpen-X-Trainingsrunde durch die Wupperberge drehen und gleichzeitig etwas Fahrtechnik üben. Also wer Lust auf 70km und ca. 1.700hm+x Berg und Talfahrt hat sollte um 14:00 Uhr an der Wipperaue, gegenüber der Haasenmühle sein.  

Die Runde beinhaltet so ziemlich alles was zwischen Leichlingen und der Müngstner Brücke an technischen Passagen zu finden ist, insbesondere wollen wir enge Serpentinen üben. Kann sein das wir die entsprechenden Trails mehrfach fahren, bzw. ersteinmal ansehen bevor wir uns runterstürzen. 

Tempo ist mittel, Pausen, Kaffee und Kuchen bzw. nen Biergartenaufenthalt ist eingeplant. Dauer: Solange man eben für die angegebenen Daten braucht. Hier gehts zum Termin.

Gruß Manni


----------



## Enrgy (3. Juni 2006)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> insbesondere wollen wir enge Serpentinen üben. Kann sein das wir die entsprechenden Trails mehrfach fahren, bzw. ersteinmal ansehen bevor wir uns runterstürzen.


...viel Spaß aufm Kotten-Trail!


----------



## Manni (6. Juni 2006)

Etwas verspätet der Bericht vom Samstag, Wupperberge-Tour. Mit dabei waren:
[email protected],
[email protected], 
[email protected],
[email protected]
und [email protected]?

Von der Wipperaue ging es ersteinmal zum Warmfahren gemächlich an der Wupper entlang bis zum Haus Fähr, wo wir die leichte Auffahrt zum Pilz wählten und uns den Serpentinentrail zum Rüden gönnten. Hier wählten wir die anstrengende Schotterrinne hinauf nach Wolfsstall und fuhren je nach Belieben Glüdern hinab nach Glüder von wo wir uns wieder bergan Richtung Sengbachsperre und Höhrath hielten. 
Wieder folgte eine schöne Trailabfahrt nach Burg von wo wir Richtung Müngstner Brücke fuhren. Über diverse Trails, Forstwege und Geröllrinnen gelangten wir so zum Wendepunkt der Tour in Müngsten und fuhren nun auf der gegenüberliegenden Wupperseite den Fluß hinauf, wobei wir uns wieder keinen fiesen Uphill verkniffen.  Den Bogen über Schloss Burg schnitten wir indem wir OAS über Solingen und die Bertramsmühle folgten und diverse neue Trails in den Nadelwaldboden schnitten 
Wieder an der Wupper gestaltete sich der Rückweg auf dem S-Weg über den Pfaffenberg mit Treppenabfahrt und Haus Hohenscheid nicht weniger anstrengend. Nur mußten wir hier die Serpentinen bergan erklimmen.
Am Freibad wurde dann noch der letzte Ausbruchsversuch von Cent vereitelt bevor wir den Restweg zur Haasenmühle in luftiger Höhe abgespulten.

Photos gibt es auf Grund akutem Strommangels keine. Nur das Höhenprofil:




Gruß Manni


----------



## Montana (8. Juni 2006)

* +++++ Achtung Werbung +++++ *



Wir feiern ja nun sehr bald 1 Jahr KFL-Team, denn unsere 1.Tour fand ja am 3.Juli 2005 statt. 

Aus diesem Anlass folgt hier nun die Einladung zum 

1. KFL-T-TT  

*Köngsforst Lüderich-Team-Touren Tag*








Fronleichnam Donnerstag  15.06.2006

10:00 Uhr Parkplatz Köln-Brück Am Wildpark 

Abhängig von der Anzahl der Anmeldungen wird es zwei Gruppen geben 

*1. leichte Gruppe *  

Guide: Montana ca. 40 km   max. 500 hm 

Es geht in ruhigemTempo über Forstautobahnen und ein paar netten geeigneten Singletrails durch den Königsforst und über moderate Steigungen auf den einen oder anderen netten Hügel. 	

*2. mittlere Gruppe*  

Guide : Schnegge   (zurzeit in Planung) 

Die verschärfte etwas schnellere und etwas längere Version für die Fortgeschrittenen. 

Dauer beider Touren ca. 4 Std.  nach dem Ende der Touren treffen wir uns dann alle noch in einem netten urigem Biergarten 

Hier bitte anmelden

Viele Grüsse Guido

*+++++ Werbung off +++++*​


----------



## Michael13 (10. Juni 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

zurück aus den Alpen nun wieder eine trailrunde im bergischen Land:
Sonntag, 11. 06. 06  10.00 Uhr BHF Opladen 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Michael13 (14. Juni 2006)

Hallo Leute,

morgen biken wir mit kolt  Habe gerade gesehen daß er sich angemeldet hat 
Do 15.05.06  10.00 Uhr BHF Opladen 
Trailtour durchs bergische Land

Gruß an Marco Lev und co 
Ich hab am Sonntag gar nicht alle biker erkannt, die unserem Resttrupp von anfangs 8 bikern in Dürscheid entgegen kamen 

Wir hatten es eilig wegen Starttermin Formel 1 (13.00Uhr), hab ich so grad noch geschafft 

Also Leute wer keine Tagestour mit Montana (Köln Brück) machen möchte, wir fahren 2-3 Std, anmelden und mitbiken

Gruß
Michael


----------



## kolt siewerts (14. Juni 2006)

ja! ich freue mich sehr! mein traumszenario: 2 1/2 stunden in der schwüle abstrampeln und dann 5km downhill im lauen sommerregen 
viele grüße,
kolt


----------



## Marco_Lev (14. Juni 2006)

Michael13 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> 
> morgen biken wir mit kolt  Habe gerade gesehen daß er sich angemeldet hat
> Do 15.05.06  10.00 Uhr BHF Opladen
> ...




hallo michael,

die spätschicht war auch nur mit drei mann unterwegs, die da waren: v6bastian, badehose und ich.

bin ab morgen mit manni und markus für vier tage den pfälzer wald unsicher machen  
vielleicht schaffe ich es ja nächsten donnerstag bei euch aufzukreuzen.

gruß marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marco_Lev (14. Juni 2006)

kolt siewerts schrieb:
			
		

> ja! ich freue mich sehr! mein traumszenario: 2 1/2 stunden in der schwüle abstrampeln und dann 5km downhill im lauen sommerregen
> viele grüße,
> kolt



es soll leute geben die würden wohl gerne 2 1/2 std. in der schwüle strampeln, und danach 5 std. mit den anderen bikern nackt in der wupper planschen  

und anstatt 5km downhill warten auf uns:


			
				Manni schrieb:
			
		

> auch unter dem berühmt-berüchtigten Namen Fatty 42 oder so ähnlich bekannt, 42km Singletrail am Stück rund um Rodalben!!! Wir werden im 7 Bikerhimmel schweben.



ahhhh das wird ein spass  

gruß marco


----------



## Manni (14. Juni 2006)

Marco_Lev schrieb:
			
		

> ahhhh das wird ein spass
> 
> gruß marco



Das soll ich gesagt haben? Na dann wird das wohl so sein, alter Angeber   und dass bei besten Wetteraussichten.  

Gruß Manni


----------



## Zachi (15. Juni 2006)

Nur das Singletrail nicht immer automatisch bergab heißt ...

@Manni

Und haben die Wetteraussichten gehalten, was sie versprochen haben?


----------



## Michael13 (17. Juni 2006)

für die Frühaufsteher:

Sonntag fahren wir wieder best of bergische trails    

Treffen ist am 18.06. 06 um 10.00 Uhr  BHF Opladen 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## MTB-Kao (18. Juni 2006)

und hier das profil von der sonntagstour. von furt bis furt wäre die opladener runde, davor und dahinter bin ich noch alleine gefahren.


----------



## Michael13 (21. Juni 2006)

Morgen 18.00 Uhr 

startet wieder die Feierabendrunde ab Opladen BHF 
Mal sehen wer kommt  

also Leute Fußball ist morgen um 16.00 + 21.00 Uhr das passt doch 

Bis dann 
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kolt siewerts (21. Juni 2006)

bin wieder dabei! hoffentlich fahren wir wieder so super trails wie am letzten donnerstag


----------



## Michael13 (21. Juni 2006)

Hallo Kolt,

wenn Du morgen kommst, gibt es einen Schlauch von mir 
(wegen letzten Donnerstag hatte ich doch 2 Platten )
aber den Nagel haben wir ja dann doch noch gefunden 


bikergrüße 
Michael


----------



## Manni (21. Juni 2006)

Ich bin auch dabei, wenn Kolt mit dem Votec kommt, kann ich mich ja auch blicken lassen  
Außerdem kann ich mir den Spaß nicht entgehen lassen, wenn Marco mit seiner verschlissenen Kassette aufkreuzt 

Gruß manni


----------



## Marco_Lev (21. Juni 2006)

schadenfroher sack, du!  
kette, kassette und kettenblatt sind jetzt neu.
ausserdem hab ich mir ne nuss für die kassette, kettenpeitsche und ne rohloff kettenlehre zugelegt  
jetzt sollte nichts mehr schief gehen.
morgen wird der antrieb dann getestet 

gruß marco


----------



## Manni (21. Juni 2006)

Marco_Lev schrieb:
			
		

> schadenfroher sack, du!
> kette, kassette und kettenblatt sind jetzt neu.
> ausserdem hab ich mir ne nuss für die kassette, kettenpeitsche und ne rohloff kettenlehre zugelegt
> jetzt sollte nichts mehr schief gehen.
> ...



Hey cool, so gut ausgestattet  
dann ist ja auch klar wer auf dem Alpen-X den Werkzeugkoffer schleppt


----------



## Zachi (22. Juni 2006)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Hey cool, so gut ausgestattet
> dann ist ja auch klar wer auf dem Alpen-X den Werkzeugkoffer schleppt



Und vorallem, wer as Sponsoring betreibt. Wer den ganzen Kram teuer im Geschäft ersteht ... 

Zachi


----------



## Starbuck (22. Juni 2006)

@Michael13

Versuche auch zu kommen, schon deshalb weil heute keine guten Spiele sind. Hoffe mein vermeintlicher "Tubeless Reifen"  lässt mich diesmal nicht im Stich. Habe nämlich keine Lust wieder eine Zwangspause wie am Sonntag einlegen zu müssen. 
Gruß
Holger


----------



## Michael13 (22. Juni 2006)

Hallo Holger,

na dann bis gleich 

bikergrüße 

Michael


----------



## Manni (23. Juni 2006)

Guten Abend,
wir werden morgen eine kleine Runde durchs Bergische drehen. Tempo wird etwas flotter, damit wir pünktlich zum Spiel zurück sind. Treffpunkt ist um 10 Uhr am alten Bahnhof in Hilgen. Es geht durchs Eifgental und über Dabringhausen nach Dhünn. Hoch nach Wermelskirchen und an der Eschbachsperre und durchs Eschbachtal nach Schloss Burg. Dann über die Sengbachsperre zurück nach Hilgen.
Insgesamt 1000hm und 50km. Link


Gruß Manni


----------



## Michael13 (29. Juni 2006)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

heute wieder biken im Bergischen Land 18.00 Uhr BHF Opladen 

und das überprüfen des bikes vor der Ausfahrt nicht vergessen 

es könnte ja einiges defekt sein  

bikergrüße 
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kolt siewerts (29. Juni 2006)

die sonne lacht, ehrenfeld erwacht, 
das bike ist okeh, über opladen nach berlin,
olé olé!


----------



## Starbuck (29. Juni 2006)

@kolt
Bevor wir nach Berlin fahren, werden wir morgen noch ein kleines argentinisches Steak zu uns nehmen. 

@Michael13 
Habe mein Bike gestern noch auf evtl. Defekte hin überprüft und geTÜVt.
Bring jetzt sogar meinen eigenen Schlauch + Heber mit. 
Nur einen Sattel hab ich noch nicht im Gepäck.... 
Gruß
Holger


----------



## Manni (30. Juni 2006)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Guten Abend,
> wir werden morgen eine kleine Runde durchs Bergische drehen. Tempo wird etwas flotter, damit wir pünktlich zum Spiel zurück sind. Treffpunkt ist um 10 Uhr am alten Bahnhof in Hilgen. Es geht durchs Eifgental und über Dabringhausen nach Dhünn. Hoch nach Wermelskirchen und an der Eschbachsperre und durchs Eschbachtal nach Schloss Burg. Dann über die Sengbachsperre zurück nach Hilgen.
> Insgesamt 1000hm und 50km. Link
> 
> ...



Besser spät als nie, ein kurzer Bericht. Es war eine schöne Tour mit vielen Trails, weniger Hm als gedacht, dafür aber fiesen Rampen die es in sich hatten. Ein paar Kletterabschnitte über umgestürzte Bäume eine Bachdurchfahrt, ein Brennnesseltrail und am Ende noch pünktlich zum Fußball zurück  Dabei waren Markus, Michael, Tobias und Guido. 

Los ging es in Hilgen und auf schnellen Trails hinunter ins Eifgental und dieses hinauf. Über einen steilen Anstieg (50hm mit ca. 20%, in der Spitze 27% nicht °  alles Trail) und anschließende Trailabfahrt ging es über Dabringhausen nach Dhünn und im weiteren Tourverlauf nach Wermelskirchen und zur Eschbachtalsperre. Von hier ging es dann im Eschbachtal schön bergab nach Schloss Burg, nicht ohne noch ein paar fiese Trails -sowohl bergan (Schnitt 22%, Spitze 40%, 45hm auf 200m) als bergab einzubauen. Auch zum Schloss wurde die steilste Asphaltauffahrt (Schnitt 15% auf 80Hm) gewählt und oben kurz gerastet bevor es weiter zur Sengbachsperre und zurück nach Hilgen ging.
47km, 865hm, 15,78km/h. 3h Fahrzeit. Nicht schlecht.  Nur die Summe der Hm muss noch was ausgebaut werden  













So und daher gibts jetzt die nächste Einladung für kommenden Sonntag, 10 Uhr, Treffpunkt Wipperaue, Alpencross-Trail- und Trainingstour die Xte: 
S-Weg komplett, Rund um Solingen. 80km, 1700Hm, auf guter Mischung aus Trails und Forstweg, viel fürs Auge und auch die Bikerseele  
Reine Fahrzeit 5-6 Stunden + Pausen dann ca. 8 Stunden, es sollte dementsprechend Nahrung, Getränk und Geld für eventuell eingebaute Pause im Biergarten/Ausflugslokal dabei sein.

Tempo orrientiert sich am Co-Guide, wer langsamer ist hat halt Pech gehabt  also bringt noch ein paar Extrariegel und genug Smalltalk für sowas ist der Marco immer zu haben   

Interessierte, am Wochenende nicht ausgelastete Mountainbiker können sich also hier anmelden  

Gruß Manni


----------



## on any sunday (30. Juni 2006)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Interessierte, am Wochenende nicht ausgelastete Mountainbiker können sich also hier anmelden
> 
> Gruß Manni



Bin leider ausgelastet.


----------



## Michael13 (1. Juli 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

war das am Donnerstag wieder eine starke trailtour 
mit Überraschungsabschluß bei willibike 
von hier aus nochmals vielen Dank für die vorzügliche Bewirtung!!
Ein großes Lob auch dem tourguide udo "bester trailer des Kaunertals" 

Sonntag gehts wieder weiter um 10.00 Uhr BHF Opladen
mal sehen, wer die argentinischen steaks am besten verdaut hat  

Ab heute esse ich nur noch "Spagettis"      

Also: 
beste bikergrüße
und der ball ist rund und muss ins eckige 

Michael


----------



## Starbuck (1. Juli 2006)

Kann leider morgen nicht mitbiken  
Aber euch allen viel Spaß....

Gruß
Holger


----------



## kolt siewerts (3. Juli 2006)

nochmal zu donnerstag: die tour war wieder ein traum & willibike's überraschung war der hammer!!! vielen dank nochmal!
grüße, kolt


----------



## willibike (4. Juli 2006)

Ja, hallo erst mal!
Danke für die Blumen, aber mit Euch Super- Mountainbikern hat das mir und meiner Frau einen richtigen Spass gemacht!
Gruss
willibike

siehe Fotos


----------



## Hoeppi (4. Juli 2006)

Klose unser im Strafraum, 
                       Gewürdigt werde Dein Einsatz. 
                              Dein Paß komme. 
               Dein Tor falle, wie in München so in Berlin. 
                  Unser spieltägliches Tor gib uns heute. 
                      Und vergib uns unseren Gesang, 
               wie auch wir vergeben unsern Schiedsrichtern. 
                     Und führe uns nicht ins Abseits, 
                  sondern erlöse uns von den Italienern. 
       Denn Dein ist der Ball und das Tor und die Torgefährlichkeit 
                            in Ewigkeit. Salto   

Und was soll jetzt noch schief gehen ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (4. Juli 2006)

Hoeppi schrieb:
			
		

> Und was soll jetzt noch schief gehen ???


...die deutsche Mannschaft wird wegen Blutdoping ausgeschlossen...


----------



## Michael13 (4. Juli 2006)

Hi Leute,

ich hau mir schon seit Tagen Spaghettis rein, was soll den da noch schief gehn lol:    

bikergrüße 
Michael


----------



## kolt siewerts (4. Juli 2006)

ot: ich weiß nicht, wie es euch geht, aber mich bringt der beckmann jedes mal zur weißglut. und wenn er jetzt noch das finale kommentiert und wir weltmeister werden, müssen wir uns die nächsten 100 jahre sein geseier in den rückblenden anhören. 

also bitte, sagt es allen weiter:
www.stopptbeckmann.de


----------



## Enrgy (4. Juli 2006)

kolt siewerts schrieb:
			
		

> ot: ich weiß nicht, wie es euch geht, aber mich bringt der beckmann jedes mal zur weißglut. und wenn er jetzt noch das finale kommentiert und wir weltmeister werden, müssen wir uns die nächsten 100 jahre sein geseier in den rückblenden anhören.
> 
> also bitte, sagt es allen weiter:
> www.stopptbeckmann.de




Finale, pah   Wer kommentiert denn das Spiel um Platz 3?? 

Ich finde das schon erstaunlich. Da muß man als Motorsportfan seit Jubeljahren diesen RTL-Deppen zuhören, noch niemand hat eine Website zur Abwahl dieser Null-Checker aufgemacht.
Dann ist einmal in 30 Jahren für 4 Wochen Fußballseuche im Land und schon regen sich alle über den schlechten Kommentar auf. 
Ich empfehle daher, das Spiel heute und am Samstag von den RTL-F1-Deppen kommentieren zu lassen, damit ihr dann Sonntag auf Knien flehend nach dem Beckmann fürs Endspiel ruft


----------



## kolt siewerts (4. Juli 2006)

och komm, ich bin auch motorsportgucker, aber gegen beckmann sind die nasen bei rtl echt ein traum!


----------



## Hoeppi (4. Juli 2006)

Und noch etwas für heute abend:

Heute ist Pizzatag  


Heute abend, um 21:00 Uhr sollte ganz Deutschland den netten Bringservice   unserer italienischen Restaurants/Pizzabuden nutzen.                       
Somit haben sie eine kleine Entschädigung für die Niederlage gegen         
Deutschland und kommen in den Genuss der super Radioübertragungen. 
Macht alle mit! 
Rache ist Blutwurst. 
Kein Frings, 
kein gemeinsames, italienisches Fernsehgucken!                  

Schönen Tag und guten Appetit
Thomas

Ich glaube lauter Sonderwünsche sind heute auch ganz beliebt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (4. Juli 2006)

Schade,  dass Heribert F. den Kommentar nicht übernimmt. Das wäre doch einfach nur super cool   


_' nabend allerseits _


Gruß Guido


----------



## Hoeppi (5. Juli 2006)

auf dass den Spagettifressern die Pizza aus den Ohren kommt!
:kotz:


----------



## Starbuck (5. Juli 2006)

Ja ja, schade das die Spaghettis uns gestern den Abend versaut haben. 
Aber mal ehrlich; wer hätte denn gedacht, dass wir überhaupt so weit kommen? 
Wir können immer noch um Platz drei Spielen, das hätte noch vor ein paar Wochen niemand für möglich gehalten; mich eingeschlossen. 
Außerdem ist in zwei Jahren EM und 2010 besorgen wir es allen, dann haben wir den vierten Stern über dem Herzen. 
Gruß
Holger


----------



## Starbuck (5. Juli 2006)

Einen hab´ich noch:
Betreff:    Nachspiel....

Ein Deutscher, ein Schweizer und ein Italiener werden in Saudi-Arabien beim dort strengstens verbotenen Konsum von Alkohol erwischt. Der Sultan lässt sie vorführen, sieht sie sich an und sagt:

" Für den Konsum von Alkohol bekommt ihr eine Strafe von 50 Peitschenhieben! Da ihr aber Ausländer seid und vom Verbot nichts wusstet, will ich gnädig sein. Ihr habt vor der Strafe noch einen Wunsch frei. Fang du an Schweizer."

"Ich wünsche mir, dass ihr mir ein Kissen auf den Rücken bindet, bevor ihr mich auspeitscht."

Der Wunsch wird ihm erfüllt, doch leider zerreißt das Kissen unter der Wucht der Hiebe bereits nach 25 Schlägen. 

Der Italiener, der das sieht, wünscht sich, dass man ihm zwei Kissen auf den Rücken binden möge. Diese Kissen reißen aber auch bei ihm frühzeitig. 

Nun wendet sich der Sultan an den Deutschen und sagt: 

"Nun, Deutscher, da ich ein großer Fußballfan bin und ihr so schön Fußball spielt, bin ich dir besonders gnädig! Du hast zwei Wünsche frei! Aber wähle gut !"

Sagt der Deutsche: 

" OK, schon fertig, als Erstes hätte ich gern 100 Peitschenhiebe anstatt 50. Als zweiten Wunsch bindet mir bitte den Italiener auf den Rücken!"


----------



## Michael13 (6. Juli 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

jetzt ist Schluß mit Fußball   

Wir biken heute wieder im bergischen   

Also rauf aufs bike und ab 18.00 Uhr BHF Opladen gehts los  

da kann man prima seinen WM Frust abbauen 

Also bis heut Abend
bikergrüße
Michael


----------



## Manni (6. Juli 2006)

Whoohooo  wir sind wieder da  es war wiedermal eine richtig nette Runde, da haben Willi und Michael wieder alles aus dem Hut gezaubert und selbst den üblichen Haus-Trails durch die Kombination neuen Glanz verschafft  
Schöne fiese Wurzelauffahrten und schnelle Downhills, Trails ohne Ende und ne super Gruppe, klar dass es da nicht regnen darf  
Wir sind dann ab Glüdern noch den Pfaffenberg und ein paar Trails bei Haus Hohenscheid gefahren. Kurze Einkehr mit Kartoffelsuppe  und dann über Leichlingen und Balken nach Hause.
Also dann, bis nächsten Donnerstag


----------



## TomCanyon (7. Juli 2006)

Mir hat es auch gut gefallen, die Gruppe war sehr gut gemischt. Viele Verbindungswege kannte ich noch nicht; schön, öfter mal was Neues zu sehen.
Ich hoffe der eine Kollege hat sich bei seinem Sturz nicht zu sehr wehgetan? 

@Manni: Ich glaube ja nicht daran, dass es Kartoffelsuppe war. War aber totzdem lecker. 

Bis demnächst.


----------



## Starbuck (7. Juli 2006)

Ich kann dem nur zustimmen, sehr gute Runde und bei den Temperaturen und Luftfeuchtigkeit auch eine sehr schweißtreibende Angelegenheit. 

@TomCanyon: Ich hab mir nicht allzu weh getan, alles halb so schlimm. Sah wahrscheinlich spektakulärer aus als es war. 

Aber etwas gutes hatte die Sache schon; jetzt ist der kolt siewerts hier im Forum nicht mehr der einzige Stuntman. 

Bis nächste Woche....

Gruß Holger


----------



## Michael13 (9. Juli 2006)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

gleich gehts wieder los   
Jede menge Anmeldungen in Opladen   
Also den Startplatz sichern und mitbiken

bis gleich
Michael


----------



## Manni (11. Juli 2006)

Sommerzeit ist Tourenzeit, nur mit dem Berichte schreiben kommt man nicht nach. Also hier oben unterm Dach sind es auch jetzt noch lauschige 27°C   und da ich keinen Schlaf finden kann nun ein kurzer Abriss der Unternehmung Klingenfad alias S-Weg komplett vom vorletzten Sonntag. Ich hoffe mein Rechner fährt zwischenzeitlich nicht wegen drohender Prozessorschmelze runter  

Eingefunden haben sich trotz wiedriger Bedingungen  wie blauer Himmel, 28°C, staubigen Trails und der Aussicht auf literweise Blut und Schweiss:
Marco_Lev (Marco), roadrunner1 (Markus), Zachi (Michael), Pardus (Guido) und Badehose (Gene).

So half alles  nix und da die Mitfahrer umbedingt an den gesetzten Zielen und Eckdaten festhielten - sogar auf dem letzten Kilometer war keiner bereit auch nur einen Meter S-Weg auszulassen - mußte ich wohl oder übel die Tour durchziehen. Ja selbst die allerletzte Steilpassage wurde beinahe unter Drohungen erzwungen, auch wenn es den einen oder anderen über den aneroben Bereich hinaus trieb und Schlachtrufe, vergleichbar mit dem Geschrei einer angreifenden Horde Urmenschen durch den Wald fuhren und so manchen Wandersmann ins Mark fuhren  
Direkt zu Anfang ging es also auf den unbekannten Teil des S-Wegs, von der Wipperaue durch Solingen Wiescheid und den Stadtwald nach Ohligs und am Itterbach entlang nach Gräfrath. Ziemlich grün die Großstadt und ziemlich leicht zu fahren, nach 20km und somit ca. 1/4 der Tour waren gerade einmal 300Hm zurückgelegt worden, so grauste es auch schon den ersten in Gedanken an die angedrohten 1,5Hkm.
Nachdem die Mitbiker so auf dem ersten Teil der Tour Luft genug hatten soziale Kontakte zu pflegen und Erfahrungen mit Schaltkomponenten, den Federkennlinien diverser Engergiezwischenspeicher oder einfach die besten Jagdgründe für alleinerziehende Mütter auszutauschen (An was für scheiss man sich nach 10 Tagen noch erinnert  ) konnte es dann ja endlich losgehen 



Von Gräfrath stürzten wir ins Tal und hielten uns nun an die Wupper, jedoch nicht auf deren Level und so sammelten sich im Speicher des Ciclo eine Reihe Lustiger peeks. Über Kohlfurth und die Papiermühle ging es so zur Müngstner Brücke und auf nunmehr den meisten Mitbikern bekannten Pfaden in stetigem Sturmsehgang durch das Grüne Meer der Wupperberge. Eine Einkehr mit Bergischen Waffeln hinter Müngsten kam gerade recht, um die aufgebrauchten Wassertanks zu füllen und so floss von nun an lecker gechlortes Poolgesöff durch so manchen Camelbak, der so wenigstens vor Algenbewuchs geschützt wurde. Auch zu diesem Zeitpunkt lag das angepeilte Ziel noch unter Ferner Liefen, 40km und 750hm, aber endlich auf Kurs.



Wir umrundeten den Herrensitz des Grafen von Berg im respektvollen Abstand  der umgebenden Höhen und füllten in Hünger die Camelbaks mit Trinkwasser auf. 



Die Sengbachsperre war das nächste Ziel und ein langer Downhill führte uns bis nach Glüder. Hier hieß es dann die Kehren zum Pfaffenberg hinaufzuradeln, nur um dann auf schnellem Downhill über Treppen nach Balkhausen zu gelangen. Doch wer nun dachte es sei bald geschafft machte die Rechnung ohne Haus Hohenscheid und die Zusatzschleife über Solingen Widdert. Doch auch diese Prüfung wurde gemeistert und die letzten Hügel im verschärften Tempo genommen, schließlich galt es bis 17:30 zurück zum Auto zu kommen, roadrunner wollte schließlich noch Badminton spielen   Also mußte der Schnitt etwas angehoben werden. Bis dann kurz vor Ende der Knaller gezündet wurde: 
Der S-Weg machte nach 1400Hm und nur 1km vor dem rettenden Auto nochmal einen kleinen Knick, leider steil bergan: Zwei Rampen mit je ca. 50hm und 20-30% Steigung, der Schreck der Waden, spätestens hier hörte man dann die ersten Fasern reißen  



Der Rest der Tour endete dann im Auscheidungsrennen, als Roadrunner um 18:25 das Feld sprengte und allesammt über die Haasenmühle zum Auto hetzten, nur Zachi hatte noch 8km Radtour vor sich.




Gruß Manni

P.S. Von Donnerstag sind auch ein paar Bilder in meinem Album.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## indo_koeln (11. Juli 2006)

@Manni....
Klasse geschrieben!


----------



## Enrgy (11. Juli 2006)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Zwei Rampen mit je ca. 50hm und 20-30% Steigung, der Schreck der Waden, spätestens hier hörte man dann die ersten Fasern reißen



Für diese Schei$$-Teersteigung laßt ihr den super Fels-DH sausen, der hinten am Ende des Zauns beginnt??? 
Vielleicht startet ihr das nächste Mal in Glüder, dann bleiben euch solche Schocker am Ende erspart. 
Aber das soll ja alles als AC-Training dienen, da muß man natürlich solche Überraschungen kurz vor Tagsziel einbauen, um die Moral zu prüfen. 

Mein Urteil: Ihr seid AC-fit, ab in die Berge mit euch!!


----------



## on any sunday (11. Juli 2006)

Der Herr Manni ist halt ein S-Weg Fundamentalist.


----------



## Roadrunner1 (11. Juli 2006)

Sehr schöner Bericht Manni, welchen ich um meine Bilder ergänzen möchte.


----------



## Marco_Lev (11. Juli 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Für diese Schei$$-Teersteigung laßt ihr den super Fels-DH sausen, der hinten am Ende des Zauns beginnt???



aaargh, super fels-dh? ich schwör`s, ich bring` ihn um!!! *MAAANNIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII *


----------



## Manni (11. Juli 2006)

Für dich ist mir doch nur das Beste gut genug Marco  
Wie siehts mit Donnerstag aus?

Gruß Manni


----------



## Enrgy (11. Juli 2006)

Keine Sorge Marco, den Trail wird Manni im Zuge eures AC-Trainings sicher noch einbauen. Dann aber bergauf und schiebend, weil sonst ist das ja kein Training! Danach gleich noch die Teersteigung hinterher... 

Schreibt ihr was aus für Donnerstag? Oder ist das die übliche 18 Uhr Runde ab Bahnhof? Komme evtl. auch mal mit.


----------



## Manni (11. Juli 2006)

Die übliche D-Day-Tour, die letzten Male wars echt empfehlenswert


----------



## on any sunday (11. Juli 2006)

Marco_Lev schrieb:
			
		

> aaargh, super fels-dh? ich schwör`s, ich bring` ihn um!!! *MAAANNIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII *



Kennste du doch von der letzten gemeinsamen Tour in den wuppernen Bergen, war der letzte Downhill vorm Parkplatz, ist halt nicht der orschinal S Weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (11. Juli 2006)

Es lassen sich auch nach diesem DH noch direkt 1 bis 2 Uphills bis zum Parkplatz einbauen, auch mit anschließendem Trail-DH. Aber ist ja dann nicht "ogenool S-Weg"


----------



## Manni (12. Juli 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Es lassen sich auch nach diesem DH noch direkt 1 bis 2 Uphills bis zum Parkplatz einbauen, auch mit anschließendem Trail-DH. Aber ist ja dann nicht "ogenool S-Weg"



Dann komm das nächste Mal doch mit  alleine den Kottentrail fahren ist schließlich langweilig


----------



## Zachi (12. Juli 2006)

Yo, Donnerstag bei den Opladenern.


----------



## Michael13 (12. Juli 2006)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

coole tour gestern mit Marco u co  
und dann noch zum Abschluß in die Ruhlach 
Das beste war die nasse Abfahrt von der Dünntalsperre zum Schöllerhof 
Da sahen wir aus wie Schweine   


Gruß
Michael

PS: wenn Ihr wieder Dienstags fahrt informiert mich doch, dann komme ich mit  ich muß zwar nicht für den Alpencross trainieren, 
aber ne Zusatzrunde am Dienstag kommt auch so gut 

@ Manni
habe Dich bei Deiner Truppe vermisst, ist die Uni so anstrengend?


----------



## Michael13 (12. Juli 2006)

Die übliche D-Day-Tour, die letzten Male wars echt empfehlenswert 

Ja Donnerstag, 18.00 Bhf Opladen 
da gehts wieder zur Sache 

mal sehn wer so alles kommt 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Enrgy (12. Juli 2006)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Dann komm das nächste Mal doch mit  alleine den Kottentrail fahren ist schließlich langweilig


Kottentrail fahrt ihr doch garnicht. Ihr nehmt doch den Chickenway über die Treppen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni (12. Juli 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Kottentrail fahrt ihr doch garnicht. Ihr nehmt doch den Chickenway über die Treppen.



Alleine hab ich auch keine Lust  Die engen Kurven sind eben nicht jedermanns Sache


----------



## mikkael (12. Juli 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Kottentrail fahrt ihr doch garnicht. Ihr nehmt doch den Chickenway über die Treppen.


Volker,
das Ding macht nicht mehr viel Spaß. Freeride hinterlässt Spuren: Die Spur ist mittlerweile recht tief und es gibt viel zu viele lose Steine.. 

Schon sehr Bald: Augen zu und durch! 

VG Mikkael


----------



## Manni (12. Juli 2006)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Volker,
> das Ding macht nicht mehr viel Spaß. Freeride hinterlässt Spuren: Die Spur ist mittlerweile recht tief und es gibt viel zu viele lose Steine..
> 
> Schon sehr Bald: Augen zu und durch!
> ...



Es geht doch um die Serpentinen, nicht um die Geröllhalde  die ist in der Tat nicht besonders witzig.  Auf dem Chickenway, also dem normalen Wanderweg liegt übrigens mitten im Downhill noch immer ein Baum quer, also Vorsicht.

Gruß Manni


----------



## Enrgy (12. Juli 2006)

Zum Glück sind die Serpentinen für "Freerider" ziemlich unattraktiv: 
Viel zu unspektakuläres Gefälle, keine Drops und dann alle 20m in jeder Kehre absteigen... 

Daß der obere Teil immer schwieriger wird, ließ sich schon vor ein paar Jahren beobachten. Da gabs da noch garkeine Rinne, heute setzt man fast links und rechts mit den Pedalen auf, so tief ist der durch "feinfühliges Dosieren" der HR-Bremse gerissene Graben schon.


----------



## Manni (12. Juli 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Glück sind die Serpentinen für "Freerider" ziemlich unattraktiv:
> Viel zu unspektakuläres Gefälle, keine Drops und dann alle 20m in jeder Kehre absteigen...
> 
> Daß der obere Teil immer schwieriger wird, ließ sich schon vor ein paar Jahren beobachten. Da gabs da noch garkeine Rinne, heute setzt man fast links und rechts mit den Pedalen auf, so tief ist der durch "feinfühliges Dosieren" der HR-Bremse gerissene Graben schon.



Guck dir doch mal die heutigen Räder an, wer hinten keine 210er Scheibe fährt ist doch uncool   Allerdings gibt es auch solche, die die Rinne mit dem 80mm CC-Hardtail fahren, die Badehose kennt da nix


----------



## Marco_Lev (12. Juli 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Kennste du doch von der letzten gemeinsamen Tour in den wuppernen Bergen, war der letzte Downhill vorm Parkplatz, ist halt nicht der orschinal S Weg.



ahhh alzheimer im fortgeschrittenem stadium. aber das ermöglich mir diverse trails so 3-4 mal immer wieder neu zu entdecken, nach dem motto: `hier war ich ja noch nie, geiler trail`  

GM


----------



## mikkael (12. Juli 2006)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Guck dir doch mal die heutigen Räder an, wer hinten keine 210er Scheibe fährt ist doch uncool   Allerdings gibt es auch solche, die die Rinne mit dem 80mm CC-Hardtail fahren, die Badehose kennt da nix


Das erste war/ist das Schaffen! 

Die darauffolgenden Male sind Vergnügung! 

VG Mikkael


----------



## mikkael (12. Juli 2006)

@manni, Michael13,

bei mir wird es morgen eine ganz knappe Sache. Ich werde versuchen, pünktlich in Opladen aufzutauchen, jedoch: wenn ich um 18.00 Uhr nicht erscheine, müsst ihr nicht auf mich warten.

VG Mikkael


----------



## Michael13 (13. Juli 2006)

Hallo Mikkael,

wäre schön wenn Du es schaffst zu kommen um mal von Opladen aus eine Runde zu drehen!
Abschluß der tour ist wieder der Biergarten in der Ruhlach

Gruß
Michael


----------



## mikkael (13. Juli 2006)

So, 15-20 Minuten zu spät.. Leider!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michael13 (14. Juli 2006)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> So, 15-20 Minuten zu spät.. Leider!



Hallo Mikkael,

das war Pech, aber wir mußten den Bahnhofsvorplatz ja fast wegen Überfüllung schließen   Es waren 23 biker angereist 
Wir haben die Truppe hinterher geteilt dann lief es 
Bilder u. Video sind  imThread " mountainbiker Leverkusen 13.07.06" zu sehen  

bis dann
Michael


----------



## andy_b (14. Juli 2006)

Michael13 schrieb:
			
		

> Es waren 23 biker angereist



Nicht ganz, bei 23 haben wir aufgehört zu zählen ....


----------



## Hoeppi (14. Juli 2006)

andy_b schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht ganz, bei 23 haben wir aufgehört zu zählen ....


so viel waren wir noch nie 

war mal wieder schön zu fahren....

zwar etwas langsamer wie sonst, aber genug
Zeit zum quatschen 
Hoffe Ihr habe noch schön den Energydrink genossen. 

bis die Tage

Thomas


----------



## Hoeppi (14. Juli 2006)

andy_b schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht ganz, bei 23 haben wir aufgehört zu zählen ....



.....auf dem Video von Willibike http://sevenload.de/videos/HrdEnP9

sind 23 Leute drauf (plus willi....)

übrigens ziemlich beeindruckend


----------



## Enrgy (14. Juli 2006)

Hoeppi schrieb:
			
		

> .....auf dem Video von Willibike sind 23 Leute drauf (plus willi....)


...plus ich, der Willis Rad gehalten hat... 

War ja eine Mördertruppe gestern...11 melden sich an, 24 fahren mit...

Hatte daheim dann 61km auf der Uhr  Ich war total platt. 
Meine Moral noch Berge hochzufahren ist eigentlich immer am Ende des Linneftrails verbraucht. Sonst steht nämlich immer in Schöllerhof das Auto... 
Doch gestern hieß es Zähne zusammenbeißen und die langsam stärker werdenden Gesäßschmerzen irgendwie zu ignorieren.
Das ging aber ganz gut, weil Marco und Opa Sonntach bei der Auffahrt zur B51 ausgiebig über die Packliste beim Alpencross diskutierten.
Nun gings wieder zügig bergab Richtung Wiehbachtal und teilweise auf der Strecke, die wir auf dem Hinweg genommen hatten. Noch schnell den letzten Trail zwischen Schwimmbad und Gut Ophoven mitgenommen - da waren meine Speicher dann endgültig leer. Die letzten 9 Km nach hause waren eine einzige Qual, die zumindest ein herrlicher Sonnenuntergang etwas lindern konnte...

So, ich bin erstmal 2 Wochen in Urlaub. Ohne Bike versteht sich, damit die Mini-Kondition hinterher auch direkt wieder futsch ist.


----------



## Michael13 (14. Juli 2006)

Also Energy meldet sich in den Urlaub ab 
ermann meldet sich in den Urlaub ab 
Andy b meldet sich in den Urlaub ab 
1. schönen Urlaub 
2. die trails sind nicht mehr verstopft 
3. wir haben kein Angst mehr vor sooo...vielen Ameldungen 
4. wir trainieren weiter an unserer Kondition (Vorsprung ausbauen)
5. bikergrüße von
Michael


----------



## andy_b (14. Juli 2006)

Hoeppi schrieb:
			
		

> .....auf dem Video von Willibike http://sevenload.de/videos/HrdEnP9
> 
> sind 23 Leute drauf (plus willi....)
> 
> übrigens ziemlich beeindruckend



... plus Enrgy der Willis Rad bewacht hat


----------



## mikkael (14. Juli 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> ..61km auf der Uhr


Schade, dass der WP vorbei ist.


----------



## andy_b (14. Juli 2006)

Enrgy Ich war total platt. 
[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> das lag an dem Umweg den du gefahren bist als du dich von uns getrennt hast.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (14. Juli 2006)

andy_b schrieb:
			
		

> das lag an dem Umweg den du gefahren bist als du dich von uns getrennt hast.


Nö. Das lag an den 19km, die für An- und Abfahrt von Opladen drauf gegangen sind. Aber es ist irgendwie dekadent, extra das Rad ins Auto zu laden, um die paar Meter nach Op zu fahren. 
Ich hatte ja auch insgeheim mit einer Tour Richtung Glüder gerechnet, da hätte ich mich dann über Wipperaue auf den Heimweg machen können. Diese Hoffnung wurde aber schnell zerschlagen, und so mußte ich mit meinen Kräften haushalten.
Unsere Wege trennten sich dann auch ständig: bergauf hab ich euch vor mir her gescheucht, bergab durftet ihr meinen Staub schlucken. Ich hatte am 
Ende des Linneftrails schon Angst, ihr seid eine komplett andere Route gefahren, solange hat das gedauert, bis der erste aufgetaucht ist... Dabei hab ich am Ende noch langsam gemacht, wegen dem Matsch, ihr versteht... 

Also noch vor 3 Wochen hätte ich schon nach der Hälfte das Handtuch geschmissen. 
Es hat aber Spaß gemacht, mal wieder ein paar neue Varianten gezeigt zu bekommen. 

Sodele, servus bis demnächst mal wieder!

Grüße enrgy


----------



## DoubleU (14. Juli 2006)

Danke für die Tour gestern. Hat Fun gebracht.
Der letzte Aufstieg zur B51 wurde mir zwar etwas verleidet durch meinen zuckenden und krampfenden rechten Oberschenkel, aber ich bin ja trotzdem irgendwie in einem Stück oben angekommen.
Der Rest war dann nur noch nen Klacks mit Vorfreude auf das verdiente Weizen.  
bis demnächst
Frank


----------



## Michael13 (15. Juli 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

also wer am Donnerstag nicht verschreckt wurde 
der kann morgen wieder mitfahren  
Keine Angst  es werden diesmal nicht so viele biker sein, denn einige sind ja in Urlaub 

Sonntag 16.07.06  10.00 Uhr BHF Opladen 

bikergrüße
Michael


----------



## TomCanyon (17. Juli 2006)

Hallo liebe Freunde der Feierabendrunden!

Wer es noch nicht gehört hat, erfährt es jetzt hier. 
Der allseits bekannte manni hat sich am Samstag seinen Fuß gebrochen und wird wohl radfahrtechnisch einige Zeit ausfallen.  

Er ist am Samstag mit vier anderen Leuten seinem Hobby nachgegangen und hat sich in der Nähe der Rausmühle bei einem kleinen Sprung abgelegt. 
Die Landung hat nicht ganz geklappt= alle Bänder durch, Sprunggelenk zersplittert. Er wurde noch im Wald in Vollnarkose versetzt, damit der Fuß gerichtet werden konnte. Die OP folgte noch am selben Tag. 

Wir haben ihn gestern im Wermelskirchener Krankenhaus besucht. Er hat keine Schmerzen, aber dafür jetzt einen dicken Gips. Schade ist nur, dass wir mit ihm Ende Juli über die Schweizer Alpen wollten. 

Auch deshalb hier im Forum: Nochmal alles Gute und das du schnell wieder aufs Rad steigen kannst.


----------



## Michael13 (17. Juli 2006)

Hallo Manni,

gute Besserung und eine schnelle Heilung wünscht Dir
Michael

Kopf hoch   das wird wieder 

bikergrüße 
Michael


----------



## Solanum (17. Juli 2006)

TomCanyon schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo liebe Freunde der Feierabendrunden!
> 
> Wer es noch nicht gehört hat, erfährt es jetzt hier.
> Der allseits bekannte manni hat sich am Samstag seinen Fuß gebrochen und wird wohl radfahrtechnisch einige Zeit ausfallen.
> ...



ups das klingt  ja mal richtig übel!!! 

Gute Besserung!!!

Solanum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikkael (17. Juli 2006)

TomCanyon schrieb:
			
		

> Der allseits bekannte manni hat sich am Samstag seinen Fuß gebrochen und wird wohl radfahrtechnisch einige Zeit ausfallen.


So was?    

Gute Besserung, Manni!

VG Mikkael


----------



## SFA (17. Juli 2006)

Ja, das war in der tat ein übler Sturz ! Ich hatte das zweifelhafte Vergnügen dabei in der ersten Reihe zu sitzen !
Aber Manni hat noch am Unfallort selbst Fotos von seinem zerlegten Fuß gemacht - soviel zum Thema kaltschnäutzig !
Jetzt aber Daumen drücken, das der Heilungsprozeß ganz schnell vorangeht und er bald wieder im Sattel sitzen kann !
Manni - Gute Besserung & Herzliche Grüße !!!


----------



## Delgado (17. Juli 2006)

TomCanyon schrieb:
			
		

> .... und hat sich in der Nähe der Rausmühle bei einem kleinen Sprung abgelegt.



Da waren wir auch am Samstag; Ebenfalls mit Sturz (hat aber nur ein bischen geblutet).

Gute Besserung Manni und Kopf hoch!

Gruß

Micha


----------



## kolt siewerts (17. Juli 2006)

ach du shaise! manni, ich drück dir ganz feste die daumen, dass das schnell wieder jut verheilt!!! wenigstens liegst du in dem krankenhaus, in dem ich geboren wurde, die haben es echt drauf 
beste besserung & grüße,
kolt


----------



## Fietser (17. Juli 2006)

@ Manni,
autsch...das toppt aber alles. Damit geht der Pokal erstmal an Dich weiter. Gute Besserung und Kopf hoch! 
Fietser


----------



## on any sunday (17. Juli 2006)

Wo war die Pudelmütze und das Weizen   (Insider)

Das sieht mir aber stark nach Eigenblutdoping aus. Kommt davon, wenn man so einen halben Freireiter als Spielzeug hat. Habe gehört, es soll preiswert ein Fusion abzugeben sein.  

Spaß beiseite, als Oberschenkel- und Kniescheibengebrochener weiß ich aus Erfahrung, das so ein Krankenhausaufenthalt nicht wirklich luschtig ist. Ist ja aber noch jung und hat gutes Heilfleisch.  

Schnelle Genesung und so.

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Marco_Lev (17. Juli 2006)

nun dramatisiert doch nicht so  

der kerl ist zäh wie eine katze, sein fieses grinsen und die gemeinen sprüche hat er selbst im krankenbett nicht verlohren  

nun ja, schon traurig das ganze, vor allem wo doch jetzt zwei alpenX`e auf dem plan standen.
und noch viel trauriger: wir müssen jetzt ohne guide über die alpen  

an dieser stelle nochmals viele grüße und gute besserung.

gruß marco

ps: über frauenbesuch freut der liebe manni sich übrigens am meißten


----------



## Delgado (17. Juli 2006)

Marco_Lev schrieb:
			
		

> ps: über frauenbesuch freut der liebe manni sich übrigens am meißten



Ich kann ja mal Christel und die Mädchen vorbei schicken


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (17. Juli 2006)

Manni, auch von mir gute Besserung und dass Du bald wieder biken kannst


----------



## Marco_Lev (17. Juli 2006)

da kämen dem manni wohl vor freude die tränen  

andererseits könnte er vor schreck auch ins koma fallen...

ok, würde mich an den anfahrtskosten beteiligen  

GM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (17. Juli 2006)

Marco_Lev schrieb:
			
		

> da kämen dem manni wohl vor freude die tränen
> 
> andererseits könnte er vor schreck auch ins koma fallen...
> 
> ...



 






BTW: Kommt Ihr morgen zur Feierabendtour von Solanum?


----------



## Marco_Lev (17. Juli 2006)

nene,

kein unnötiges risiko mehr vor dem alpenX.
bei euch weiß man ja nie was da so kommen mag, mir treibt es jetzt schon bei der bloßen vorstellung die schamesröte ins gesicht  
euch aber viel spass,

gruß marco


----------



## Delgado (17. Juli 2006)

Marco_Lev schrieb:
			
		

> .... mir treibt es jetzt schon bei der bloßen vorstellung die schamesröte ins gesicht
> 
> 
> gruß marco




Mir auch; Das liegt aber mehr an Iris' Gesprächs-Themen und weniger an der Streckenführung    

Egal!

Da müssmer durch  

Gruß

Michael


----------



## Roadrunner1 (17. Juli 2006)

Gute Besserung auch von meiner Seite.
Das ist aber echt blöd gelaufen.
Gruß
Markus


----------



## Solanum (17. Juli 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Mir auch; Das liegt aber mehr an Iris' Gesprächs-Themen und weniger an der Streckenführung
> 
> Egal!
> 
> ...




   du machtest nicht grade einen beschämten Eindruck !!! 
aber Marco werde ich mit solche Themen verschonen! versprochen

Liebe Grüße, bis morgen Solanum


----------



## Zachi (17. Juli 2006)

Marco_Lev schrieb:
			
		

> ...mir treibt es jetzt schon bei der bloßen vorstellung die schamesröte ins gesicht  ...
> 
> gruß marco



Zum Glück könnte ich die Schamesröte noch auf mein Kondtionsdefizit schieben  

Kann aber leider nicht mitfahren. Mich würde aber interessieren, wo man in der Gegend einen erfrischenden Schwimmstop einlegen kann.


----------



## Solanum (17. Juli 2006)

Zachi schrieb:
			
		

> Kann aber leider nicht mitfahren. Mich würde aber interessieren, wo man in der Gegend einen erfrischenden Schwimmstop einlegen kann.


dann musste wohl doch mit!!! ....
Grüße Solanum


----------



## Stefan_SIT (17. Juli 2006)

Gute Besserung, Manni.  

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Zachi (17. Juli 2006)

Solanum schrieb:
			
		

> dann musste wohl doch mit!!! ....
> Grüße Solanum



Würde ich dann, schaffe es aber leider nicht ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Solanum (17. Juli 2006)

Zachi schrieb:
			
		

> Würde ich dann, schaffe es aber leider nicht ...


dann fahren wir da demnächst irgendwann nochmal hin!!! 

Grüße Soalnum


----------



## Zachi (17. Juli 2006)

Das ist doch ein Angebot, hoffentlich bleibt das Wetter jetzt noch ne Weile so


----------



## TomCanyon (17. Juli 2006)

Bevor es hier jetzt zu feucht-fröhlich wird, kann man hier mal sehen, dass Radfahren doch ein sehr gefährliches Hobby, bzw. ein sehr gefährlicher Zeitvertreib ist.    

(Manni hat die Fotos teilweise selbst geschossen. Er weiß auch, dass ich sie ins Forum gestellt habe. Die Bilder, wo er in Narkose ist hat er noch nicht gesehen. Aus Pietätsgründen habe ich sie deshalb auch nicht ins Album gesetzt.)


----------



## Schnegge (17. Juli 2006)

Aua  

...da is' man mal ein paar Tage offline, da wird man direkt mit solchen Nachrichten empfangen...

Also Manni halt die Ohren steif... und auch von mir Gute Besserung  

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Handlampe (18. Juli 2006)

Shit....mensch, Manni....was machste für Sachen.

Ich meld mich noch bei dir. 
Werd mal mit den Jungs reden, dann kommen wir dich mal besuchen.


----------



## RICO (18. Juli 2006)

Hey, Manni auch gute Besserung von mir  

Ich bin schon einen ein paar Schritte weiter, lerne gerade wieder das laufen ohne Gehhilfen, nachdem ich mir Pfingstmontag das Wadenbein gebrochen habe. Letzten Freitag Gips ab. Dies war mein drittes Gibsbein aber diesmal wenigstens ohne OP. Ist übrigens in der Nähe der Sengbachtalsperre passiert bin aber noch bis zur Müngsner Brücke und zurück gefahren bevor sie mir den warmen Stiefel verpasst haben. Der Doc hat mir übrigens viel Radfahren zur Reha empfohlen, was mir nach 6 Wochen Entzug nicht schwer fällt. 

RICO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikkael (18. Juli 2006)

RICO schrieb:
			
		

> Hey, Manni auch gute Besserung von mir
> 
> Ich bin schon einen ein paar Schritte weiter, lerne gerade wieder das laufen ohne Gehhilfen, nachdem ich mir Pfingstmontag das Wadenbein gebrochen habe. Letzten Freitag Gips ab. Dies war mein drittes Gibsbein aber diesmal wenigstens ohne OP. Ist übrigens in der Nähe der Sengbachtalsperre passiert bin aber noch bis zur Müngsner Brücke und zurück gefahren bevor sie mir den warmen Stiefel verpasst haben. Der Doc hat mir übrigens viel Radfahren zur Reha empfohlen, was mir nach 6 Wochen Entzug nicht schwer fällt.
> 
> RICO


Gute Besserung, Rico! 

Mein Gott, auf einmal ist hier ein echter "Lazarettthread" entstanden..   

VG Mikkael


----------



## Schreiner2 (18. Juli 2006)

hi manni,
von mir auch mal eine gute genesung. 
dann werde ich ja mal wieder eine tour mit euch fahren müssen, wenn du wieder fit bist. kann ja nicht sein, dass du so einfach durch die gegend hüpfst. 

gruß, der verschollene


----------



## JürgenK (18. Juli 2006)

Mahlzeit Manni,

dann will ich mich meinen Vorscheibern mal anschließen. Gute Besserung undsoweiter. Hoffentlich sind die Krankenschwestern wenigsterns gut. 


Es hätte aber noch viel schlimmer kommen können, stell dir mal vor es hätte mich erwischt. 


Bis denn mal 
Jürgen


----------



## Hoeppi (19. Juli 2006)

Tja Manni auch von mir gute Besserung und einen Gruß
ins Krankenhaus. 

Schaue den Schwestern nicht zu viel auf die .... 
sondern kuriere Dich aus, so dass nächste Woche wieder gefahren werden kann... 

Also hoffentlich bis bald

p.s. ich will mehr von den fiesen Fotos sehen (die stehen bestimmt bald auch unter Bildern, Rubrik Stürze)


----------



## mikkael (19. Juli 2006)

JürgenK schrieb:
			
		

> Es hätte aber noch viel schlimmer kommen können, stell dir mal vor es hätte mich erwischt.


Du bist ja nur am Biken!


----------



## JürgenK (19. Juli 2006)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Du bist ja nur am Biken!




und auch das ist noch übertrieben. 

Wir sind umgezogen und ein bischen mußte ich meiner Frau dann doch helfen beim Streichen, Parkettlegen, Putzen, Stemmen....

Momentan beschränke ich mich mehr auf das Biken mit dem Rasenmähler und auf´s Laufen (ich glaube Joggen heißt das mitlerweile).

Aber in 2 Wochen fange ich wieder an, dann meld ich mich mal bei irgendeiner Kinderrunde an. 

Bis denn und Hals- und Beinbruch 007


Jürgen


----------



## mikkael (19. Juli 2006)

Wir haben uns Sorgen gemacht, dass aus Dir noch eine weitere Persönlichkeit entstehen könnte..


----------



## JürgenK (19. Juli 2006)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Wir haben uns Sorgen gemacht, dass aus Dir noch eine weitere Persönlichkeit entstehen könnte..



Danke für die Blumen, aber zwei ist oft schon einer zuviel, wenn ihr beiden wißt was ich meine. 

Apropos Blumen, schickt die lieber Manni damit er sich bei den Schwestern beliebt machen kann. Er hat ja jetzt viel Zeit. 

Bis denn mal

Jürgen


----------



## solymontes (19. Juli 2006)

Au Backe Manni,

...und das quasi vor meiner Haustür. Komm bloß nicht auf die Idee den Privateigentümer des Weges zu verklagen, sonst sperrt der noch das Teilstück für Radfahrer. Übrigens, das Krankenhaus Wermelskirchen kenn' ich auch gut. Die Notfall-Aufnahme erhielt in meiner anfänglichen MTB-Drangperiode regelmäßig Besuch mir. Mit dem Fahrer des Notfall-Einsatzwagens bin ich per Du. Der holt regelmäßig MTBiker und Freerider aus dem Wald. Auch mal solche, die ohne Helm fahren. Der hatte einiges Grausiges darüber zu berichten. Daher, Jungs macht kein Sche.., sonst dürfen wir demnächst alle im Wanderverein beim Volkswandertag mitmachen.

Manni, alles Gute und bei Deiner Form und deinem Trainingsfließ bist Du nächstes Jahr beim AlpenX dabei. 

Gruß

Jorge

P.S. wußte garnicht das man auf dem Stück auch springen kann


----------



## Marco_Lev (19. Juli 2006)

solymontes schrieb:
			
		

> P.S. wußte garnicht das man auf dem Stück auch springen kann



kann man ja auch nicht so richtig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michael13 (20. Juli 2006)

Hallo zusammmen,

heute wird wieder ab Opladen geradelt 
20.07. 20063  18.00 BHF Opladen

es wird wohl nicht so voll wie letzte Woche 
wenn doch bilden wir 2 Gruppen  und treffen uns anschließend im Biergarten in der Ruhlach ,da gibts kühle Getränke  

Also rauf aufs bike und ein Runde durch den Wald drehen
(da ist es zur Zeit am kühlsten 

bikergrüße
Michael


----------



## TomCanyon (20. Juli 2006)

Michael13 schrieb:
			
		

> Also rauf aufs bike und ein Runde durch den Wald drehen
> (da ist es zur Zeit am kühlsten
> 
> bikergrüße
> Michael




Gestern waren es im Wald immer noch lauschige 32°, und das um 20:00 Uhr. Bin gestern bei 27° um 22:00 Uhr aus dem Biergarten Ruhlach nach Hause gefahren. Aber bei einem Weizen ist die ganze Sache doch gut zu ertragen.


----------



## Hoeppi (20. Juli 2006)

Michael13 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammmen,
> 
> heute wird wieder ab Opladen geradelt
> 20.07. 20063  18.00 BHF Opladen
> ...



Euch viel Spaß heute Abend...
bin leider in Walldorf zur SAP-Schulung, 
und das auch noch ohne Bike trotz vieler Berge. 

Naja, vielleicht bis nächste Woche.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## vreniii (20. Juli 2006)

Hey Tom!

Wie gehts dem Manni? Hab vorgestern mal kurz mit ihm tel. Ist ja dann doch etwas schlimmeres. Aber Ihr fahrt dennoch den Alpencross oder?! Zu Ehren von Manni!!!  

Ich bin heut wieder am Start... wenns nicht zu viele werden!  

Lass uns mal ne Runde drehen wenn Jens wieder da ist!  

Bis denne. Verena


----------



## TomCanyon (20. Juli 2006)

Hallo Verena!

Ja, Ja, der manni! Echt ärgerlich. 
Wir starten auf jeden Fall trotzdem zum AlpenX. (falls nichts dazwischen kommt, man kann ja nie wissen....)

Ich werde heute nicht mitfahren, wir haben gestern eine kleine Runde gedreht. Ist mir viel zu heiss, außerdem sieht es schwer nach Gewitter aus. Jens ist ab heute abend wieder im Land. Er will am WE nach Köln in den Jugendpark zur BMX Weltmeisterschaft. War ich auch schon ein paarmal, ist echt lustig. (jede Menge Party)

Die Runde ist gebongt. Mal sehen, wie es nächste Woche aussieht.  

Bis dann.


----------



## Michael13 (22. Juli 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

morgen fahren sie wieder   die Opladener 

also wer Zeit und Lust hat fährt mit 

10.00 Uhr BHF Opladen  

bikergrüße
Michael


----------



## dischi07 (23. Juli 2006)

Hi Manni, 

bin seit langer Zeit mal wieder auf dieser Seite - und was muss ich da lesen... 

Auch von mir "Gute Besserung" - hoffe du kannst die Wälder bald wieder unsicher machen...  

Grüße
dischi


----------



## Michael13 (26. Juli 2006)

Hallo Leute,

sehe gerade dass sich unser Hoeppi für Donnerstag angemeldet hat 
Da zieh ich dann gleich nach und melde mich auch an   
18.00 Uhr BHF Opladen

bikergruß
Michael


----------



## zippi (26. Juli 2006)

Gute Besserung Manni!

Wir sind ja schon lange nicht mehr zusammen gefahren. Bist Du unter die Freerider gegangen, oder wie?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hoeppi (27. Juli 2006)

Michael13 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> 
> sehe gerade dass sich unser Hoeppi für Donnerstag angemeldet hat
> Da zieh ich dann gleich nach und melde mich auch an
> ...



Tja Michael,

war glaube ich der erste... 
aber super, heute abend wieder ne Runde zu drehen.
Komme auf jeden Fall, auch in den Biergarten. 

Also, schmier noch mal die Kette....
bis gleich...so in 9,5 Stunden!

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Marco_Lev (27. Juli 2006)

zippi schrieb:
			
		

> Bist Du unter die Freerider gegangen, oder wie?



naja, er hat mal kurz reingeschnuppert  glaube er hat jetzt günstig ein `freak` zu verkaufen  

gruß marco


----------



## Michael13 (28. Juli 2006)

Hallo Hoeppi,

hier die versprochene Adresse:

www.nutscheid-megabike.de

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Hoeppi (28. Juli 2006)

Michael13 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Hoeppi,
> 
> hier die versprochene Adresse:
> 
> ...



Moin Michael,

das nenn ich mal früh auf den Beinen.... 
dat war ne super Tour gestern Abend.
genug Kilometer und einige schöne Pisten hoch
und runter. 
Besonders die lange Abfahrt mit dem schönen engen
Trail hat Spaß gemacht. Da lohnt sich jeder Anstieg. 

Jetzt erstmal schauen, was die für den Maraton schreiben.

Dir einen schönen Arbeitstag in Good old Colonia...!


Also, bis nächste Woche

Gruß 
Thomas
......


----------



## zippi (28. Juli 2006)

Marco_Lev schrieb:
			
		

> naja, er hat mal kurz reingeschnuppert  glaube er hat jetzt günstig ein `freak` zu verkaufen
> 
> gruß marco



Ich dachte immer, er wäre eingeschworener Hardtailbiker


----------



## Enrgy (30. Juli 2006)

Hallöle,

kaum ist man im Flieger gen Süden verschwunden, werden die jungen Geißlein übermütig und fangen an zu springen - ts ts...und man kriegt die Folgen dann erst 2 Wochen später nach Rückkehr zu lesen bzw zu SEHEN. Das sieht ja wirklich nicht gut aus! 

Mann Manni, wat machste für Sachen?! 

Aber dat wird schon wieder, nur deine ganze 100km - 2500Hm Kondition is nu leider erstmal futsch. Ich würde dir gerne was davon abkaufen, wenn noch was übrig ist... 

Grüße und gute Besserung !! 

enrgy


PS:


			
				zippi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich dachte immer, er wäre eingeschworener Hardtailbiker



mit dem Giant wäre das sicher nicht passiert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hoeppi (31. Juli 2006)

Tach zusammen... 

mag einer heute noch ne Runde drehen????
...


----------



## on any sunday (31. Juli 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Hallöle,
> 
> Mann Manni, wat machste für Sachen?!
> 
> ...




Und mit dem Raleigh erst recht nicht.  

Was macht eigentlich der Herr Wupperbergekönig ? Als ich ihn Freitag vor einer Woche im Krankenhaus besuchen wollte, ist er schon wegen schlechter Führung  entlassen worden.

Herr Enrgy, kannst gerne von mir ein paar Fläschchen Kondition abkaufen, habe ja eigentlich genug davon.  

Da es wieder menschliche Temperaturen geben soll, werde ich wohl bald ein paar leckere Endurofilmchen aus der Toskana einnetzen, aber die werden dich sicherlich nicht interessieren.  

Den hier Dutch Mountains kennst du ja wahrscheinlich schon.

Grüsse

Mikele


----------



## Enrgy (31. Juli 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Den hier Dutch Mountains kennst du ja wahrscheinlich schon.



...der Trail ist ja fätt, pfalz ich da richtig liege... 

Ja Mann(i), Dscheient, Raleeh, wat weiß ich, war auf alle Fälle bunt das gute HT vom Bonebraker-Manni.

Jetzt seh ich es erst auf dem Foto mit dem kaputten Bein - der hat ja Langnese, äh Dainese Schoner an?! Das heißt nix gutes, und so kam es dann ja auch.

Wir ham uns früher die Schienbeine beim Bike-Trialen blutich gehackt an den Pedalen, da war man schon garnicht mehr auf wildere Sachen mit Panzerungsgedöns aus.

Wann kommen die Endurofilmchen?! lechz-hechel


PS: Konditionswässerchen und -pflästerchen hab ich günstig im Urlaub in Spanien bekommen, nur dauerts etwas mit der Wirkung, wie mir Senor Fuentes verriet.


----------



## JürgenK (31. Juli 2006)

Hoeppi schrieb:
			
		

> Tach zusammen...
> 
> mag einer heute noch ne Runde drehen????
> ...




Hab ich leider jetzt erst gelesen, zuuu spät. 

Vielleicht beim nächstenmal 

Jürgen (in der Aufbauphase)

@enrgy, hast du so ein paar Wässerchen übrig???


----------



## Handlampe (31. Juli 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> ...der Trail ist ja fätt, pfalz ich da richtig liege...




Nanana, ich glaub da liegst du ein wenig zu weit südlich


----------



## Enrgy (31. Juli 2006)

JürgenK schrieb:
			
		

> @enrgy, hast du so ein paar Wässerchen übrig???


kann kein wässerchen trüben *unschuldigvorsichhinpfeif*


----------



## Michael13 (3. August 2006)

Guten Morgen,

heute die Schutzbleche nicht vergessen es wird matschig  
ich fahr ohne Blech und nehme jede Pfütze mit 
heute ab 18.00 BHF Opladen


bikergrüße 
Michael


----------



## Hoeppi (3. August 2006)

Michael13 schrieb:
			
		

> Guten Morgen,
> 
> heute die Schutzbleche nicht vergessen es wird matschig
> ich fahr ohne Blech und nehme jede Pfütze mit
> ...



Tja Michael,

im Gegensatz zu letzter Woche, bekommen wir 
heute eine richtige Schlammmaske.

Es gibt Frauen, die zahlen da viel Geld für.... 

Also

bis gleich...
bin schon ganz heiß...!


----------



## JürgenK (3. August 2006)

Hab mich mal eingetragen für heute abend. 

Wenn ich´s nicht schaffe wartet nicht und viel Spaß.

Jürgen


----------



## Manni (3. August 2006)

Hallo Fabs,
wollte mich kurz für die vielen Genesungswünsche bedanken,
weiss garnicht was ich sagen soll!  
Leider etwas spät, aber die letzten Wochen war mir nicht sonderlich nach MTB zu Mute  

Morgen werden die restlichen Fäden gezogen und dann mal sehen, ich denke beim Winterpokal bin ich wieder dabei. Also viel Spaß noch und bis denne!  

Gruß Manni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JürgenK (3. August 2006)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Fabs,
> ..........,
> weiss garnicht was ich sagen soll!
> ....................
> ...




Sag nichts, lad uns einfach alle zum Essen ein


----------



## Enrgy (3. August 2006)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> ...ich denke beim Winterpokal bin ich wieder dabei. Also viel Spaß noch und bis denne!
> 
> Gruß Manni


...so ist das recht!   und überhaupt, holste den Alpencross eben im Winter nach. Sind die Routen wenigstens nicht so voll, und bergab gehts auf Skiern viel schneller...


----------



## Delgado (3. August 2006)

JürgenK schrieb:
			
		

> Sag nichts, lad uns einfach alle zum Essen ein



Rausmühle am ..... 8. oder 15.12.2006?

Mikkael ---> Umfrage!


----------



## Hoeppi (3. August 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Rausmühle am ..... 8. oder 15.12.2006?
> 
> Mikkael ---> Umfrage!



Also ich wär für Grillen...


----------



## JürgenK (3. August 2006)

Hoeppi schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich wär für Grillen...




Im Dezember Grillen ist vielleicht etwas riskant von wegen Wetteraussichten. 
Rausmühle ist vielleicht trockener.
Vielleicht sollte Manni ein Buffet organisieren. Mika macht bestimmt eine Umfrage von wegen Termin.  
Vielleicht sollte Manni einige Terminvorschläge machen, er bezahlt ja schließlich die Veranstaltung    :kotz: 

Bin gespannt

Jürgen


----------



## Michael13 (4. August 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

war gestern wieder eine runde Sache Trotz anfänglichem Regen sind wir noch bis zur Senbachtalsperre geradelt 
Jürgen hatte zwar diverse Luftprobleme Schlauchwechsel, nachpumpen etc. hat nichts geholfen 
@ Andreas die besten Genesungswünsche ist ja nur ein kleiner Kratzer 

So Sonntag kann ich nicht mitfahren    
ich bin beim Nutscheid-Megabike   und anschließend

bikergrüße
Michael


----------



## No Mercy (6. August 2006)

Hallo Sonntagsfahrer,
das war ja mal wieder eine feine Runde, sogar wieder mit einem mir unbekannten Teil (die Kehre hoch nach Stumpf). Hat mit den Beteiligten großen Spass gemacht , so und jetzt noch rasch an die Teller.

gruß dirk


----------



## Michael13 (7. August 2006)

Hallo Leute,

Frank u. ich sind zurück vom Nutscheid-Megabike  
Wir haben alles überstanden 
Kein technischer Defekt, kein Sturz 
und wir sind im Ziel angekommen  

Also auf zu neuen Taten  

Bis Do 18.00 Uhr BHF Opladen

bikergrüße
Michael


----------



## wiesi164 (7. August 2006)

Hallo, hab euren Thread nun auch gefunden.  
Hier hat sich also "No Mercy" versteckt, er ist bei uns auch schon mal mit gefahren.
Grüsse vom Wuppertaler SuZ Team und den Nutscheid bezwingern.
Wiesi  (Jörg)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TomCanyon (8. August 2006)

So, wir melden uns zurück von unserem diesjährigen "Alpencross": Es war eine Chur-Davos-S-charl-Bivio-Livigno-Bernina Pass-S-hanf- Klosters und wieder Chur Runde.
Es war anstrengend aber schön. Wir hatten nur einen Platten, sonst keine Ausfälle oder Stürze.

Hier ein paar Impressionen:


----------



## Michael13 (9. August 2006)

Hallo Ihr Alpencrosser,

schön dass Ihr wieder gesund zurück seid 

@ TomCanyon
tolle Fotos 

Donnerstag fahren wir wieder  
18.00 BHF Opladen


Gruß
Michael


----------



## Hoeppi (9. August 2006)

TomCanyon schrieb:
			
		

> So, wir melden uns zurück von unserem diesjährigen "Alpencross": QUOTE]
> 
> Mensch Jungens...
> 
> ...


----------



## Hoeppi (11. August 2006)

Michael13 schrieb:
			
		

> Donnerstag fahren wir wieder
> 18.00 BHF Opladen
> 
> 
> ...



Mensch Michael....

was war das ne Schlacht gestern.  
Wir sind noch gut bis kurz vor Langenfeld gekommen,
und dann dann kam der nächste Regenguss von oben.

Umso schöner war es dann unter der Dusche zu stehen. 

Hoffe nächste Woche scheint mal wieder die Sonne,
bis die Tage.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Stefan_SIT (11. August 2006)

TomCanyon schrieb:
			
		

> ... Es war eine Chur-Davos-S-charl-Bivio-Livigno-Bernina Pass-S-hanf- Klosters und wieder Chur Runde.
> ...


Hallo, 
ich denke, das ist die Tour, die manni (mit)geplant hat? Mich würde dabei interessieren: eure genaue Route, Höhenmeter (vielleicht sogar hm-Profile?), Kilometer, Streckenabschnitte (also einzelne Etappen), Unterkünfte, Trailanteil etc.
Wäre nett, wenn du/ihr mir da was schicken (oder schreiben) könntet. 

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Marco_Lev (12. August 2006)

hi stefan,

werde nächste woche mal mit meinem geko zum manni fahren und den track auslesen.
mein rechner ist mir leider fast abgebrannt, sonst hätte ich dir den track schon geschickt.

gruß marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (12. August 2006)

Marco_Lev schrieb:
			
		

> mein rechner ist mir leider fast abgebrannt...


...zuviele heiße Bilder geschaut?...


----------



## Marco_Lev (12. August 2006)

das auch... 
aber die eigentliche ursache war wohl ein zugestaubtes netzteil, welches ohne vorwarnung anfing zu rauchen. ja das hatte schon was von casemodding, als das netzteil so vor sich hin glühte  

GM


----------



## Enrgy (12. August 2006)

Hauptsache die Platte ist heil geblieben. Wenn du nun eh ein neues Netzteil brauchst, kannst du auch gleich den Kühlkörper vom Prozessor reinigen. Wenn der verstaubt, gibts auch gerne mal unerklärliche Abstürze.
Hinterher alles schön mit Brunox einreiben, dann läuft der wieder wie geschmiert. Ach, ups, das war ne andere Baustelle...


----------



## Marco_Lev (12. August 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Hauptsache die Platte ist heil geblieben.



habe schon ein neues netzteil eingebaut. tote hose, keine der drei festplatten gibt auch nur einen muks von sich. sogar das dvd-laufwerk funzt nicht mehr welches angeschlossen war. 
bei meinem glück ist die komplette karre im eimer...  
naja, dann komme ich wohl leider doch nicht drum herum mir nen neuen rechner zu kaufen  
habe ja eine großzügige bank  

gruß marco


----------



## TomCanyon (14. August 2006)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> ich denke, das ist die Tour, die manni (mit)geplant hat? Mich würde dabei interessieren: eure genaue Route, Höhenmeter (vielleicht sogar hm-Profile?), Kilometer, Streckenabschnitte (also einzelne Etappen), Unterkünfte, Trailanteil etc.
> Wäre nett, wenn du/ihr mir da was schicken (oder schreiben) könntet.
> 
> ...




Hallo Stefan,

habe eben erst mal wieder ins Internet geguckt. Tschuldigung, dass ich mich nicht eher gemeldet habe.Am besten setzt du dich mal mit Manni selber in Verbindung. Ich glaube, dass er durch seinen Unfall im Augenblick viel Zeit hat. Bin selber gerade im Job gut eingespannt. Er gibt dir sicher gerne Auskünfte über alles. Schreib ihm am besten über`s Forum mal eine E-Mail, oder schreib ihm über das Kontaktformular auf seiner Homepage: http://www.holytrail.de/
ich werde ihm schon mal Bescheid sagen, dass du ein paar Info's möchtest.

Grüße,


----------



## Michael13 (16. August 2006)

Hallo Leute,

morgen ist wieder D Day  

wir biken im bergischen Land 18.00 Uhr Bhf Opladen 

Das Wetter soll ja toll werden 
also keine Matsche und keine Schutzbleche  

bikergrüße
Michael


----------



## Starbuck (16. August 2006)

Hallo Michael,
ich denke ich werde mich morgen abend wieder zum netten Ausritt anschließen. Nach 5 Wochen Pause hab ich´s auch wieder nötig. 
P.S.: Der Trail den Du und Marco mir am Sonntag gezeigt habt ist erste Sahne, den kannte ich überhaupt noch nicht. Sehr nett.
Viele Grüße und bis tomorrow,
Holger


----------



## kolt siewerts (18. August 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

Dirk aus Düsseldorf hat ja Gestern bei den Serpentienen sein Rad auf die Schulter gekriegt. Ein befreundeter Arzt dianostizierte einen möglichen
Schlüsselbeinbruch. Die Röntgenbilder später im Krankenhaus haben aber ergeben das es sich lediglich um eine schwere Prellung handelt.

Soweit
Viele Grüsse
Gute Besserung
Rock On
Scheibe


----------



## Michael13 (18. August 2006)

Hallo Dirk,

da haste ja Glück gehabt, kein Bruch des Schlüsselbeins  
Ich wünsche Dir gute Besserung und das Serpentienefahren üben wir dann noch mal 
Ich habe da auch noch Bedarf  
Also halt die Ohren steif   

Bis dann
Michael


----------



## Enrgy (18. August 2006)

Ui, hab ich was verpasst? Welche Serpentinen denn, die zum Rüden runter? Ist ja nochmal gut gegangen....
Mir war das Tempo bergauf gestern etwas zu hoch, bin ziemlich am Anschlag gefahren. Trotzdem waren wieder nette neue Varianten dabei. Das Gebiet zwischen Opladen und Burscheid zählt bislang nicht so zu meinem Revier, wir fahren seit jeher eigentlich immer eher Richtung Glüder, Müngsten und Kohlfurt, ab und an auch über Eifgental und Schöllerhof nach Burscheid.
Luisental hab ich trotz der Nähe bislang nur 1x durchfahren, das ist schon 8-10 Jahre her. Paßte alles irgendwie nicht in unsere üblichen Touren.
Die Möglichkeiten dort sind aber vielfältig, da werde ich sicher öfter mal was ausprobieren. Den Opladener Schwimmbadtrail hab ich ja schon seit letztem Jahr ins Herz geschlossen, dank Marco. Ist schon ein lustiges Gefühl, wenn einen das Ding quasi fast mitten in der Stadt wieder ausspuckt, nachdem man vorher von der Zivilisation so gut wie nix gesehen hat.

Grüße enrgy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollibike (18. August 2006)

Na, super dann ist er zum Glück mit einer kleinen Prellung davongekommen ...
Gute Besserung !!!!!

hat mir gestern auf jedenfall sehr viel spass gemacht mit euch zu fahren aber ich glaube meinem kettler nicht alllzu viel )) naja es hat es auf jedenfall ohne irgendwelche schäden überstanden ...... werde mich jetzt mal so langsam um ein neues bike kümmern ( fully od. hardtail ) ....okay + helm + handschuhe )) ........

gruss olli

@Holger : meine Freundin kennt die Burg Satzvey also bis zum Bier am Sa
              bei der Irischen  Nacht


----------



## Starbuck (18. August 2006)

Na dann wünsch ich dem Dirk doch auch mal gute Besserung. Gut das es nichts schlimmeres ist. Hast ja auch tapfer bis zum Bahnhof durchgehalten. 

@olli
Na dann freu ich mich doch auf Samstag, ich werd die Augen offen halten. Kannst ja deine Kettler Spezialanfertigung mitbringen, dann seh ich dich sofort.  
Gruß
Holger


----------



## ollibike (19. August 2006)

@Feierabendrunde vom Do. 17.8 oder Hallo ihr Profis ,

ich habe ein Bike ins Auge gefasst ( mit dem Kettler fahre ich nicht noch einmal mit    da ich auf meinem Gepäckträger kein Schweissgerät unterbringen kann    )

was haltet ihr davon ??? :

Cube LTD

KURBEL XT 
INNENLAGER XT 
SCHALTWERK XT 
UMWERFER LX 
BREMSEN Hayes HFX9 
SCHALTHEBEL Deore SL 
CASSETTE Deore 
KETTE Deore 
FELGEN Rigida Taurus 
NABEN XT Disc 
GABEL Rock Shox Reba SL 
PREIS 1.099,00  

Gruss Olli


----------



## Michael13 (19. August 2006)

Hallo Olli,


ist zu teuer   

gibts bei www.bikerstreff.de für 799,-Euro 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Michael13 (19. August 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Ui, hab ich was verpasst? Welche Serpentinen denn, die zum Rüden runter? Ist ja nochmal gut gegangen....
> Mir war das Tempo bergauf gestern etwas zu hoch, bin ziemlich am Anschlag gefahren. Trotzdem waren wieder nette neue Varianten dabei. Das Gebiet zwischen Opladen und Burscheid zählt bislang nicht so zu meinem Revier, wir fahren seit jeher eigentlich immer eher Richtung Glüder, Müngsten und Kohlfurt, ab und an auch über Eifgental und Schöllerhof nach Burscheid.
> Luisental hab ich trotz der Nähe bislang nur 1x durchfahren, das ist schon 8-10 Jahre her. Paßte alles irgendwie nicht in unsere üblichen Touren.
> Die Möglichkeiten dort sind aber vielfältig, da werde ich sicher öfter mal was ausprobieren. Den Opladener Schwimmbadtrail hab ich ja schon seit letztem Jahr ins Herz geschlossen, dank Marco. Ist schon ein lustiges Gefühl, wenn einen das Ding quasi fast mitten in der Stadt wieder ausspuckt, nachdem man vorher von der Zivilisation so gut wie nix gesehen hat.
> ...




wir sind noch die Serpentinen am Lukasweg zwischen Leichlingen Balken und Imbach gefahren aber runter, sonst fahren wir die immer rauf!! 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Enrgy (19. August 2006)

Die Ecke ist ein schönes Übungsterrain für enge Kehren, vor allem bei Nightrides!  
Einfach solange probieren, bis man einmal rauf und wieder runter ohne Fuß da durchkommt.


----------



## ollibike (19. August 2006)

Michael13 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Olli,
> ist zu teuer
> gibts bei www.bikerstreff.de für 799,-Euro
> 
> ...


 
Hi Michael,

danke erstmal für deine Rückinfo ( kann dich momentan nicht ganz einordnen  warst du auch am do dabei ??? )
okay habe das bike i.d Ausstattung nicht unter den Cube Bikes gefunden ..... und sonst Ausstattung okay ???? oder gibts was zu meckern .. bis auf den Preis ... 

Gruss
Olli


----------



## Michael13 (20. August 2006)

Hallo Olli,

also ich war Donnerstag dabei (wie immer ) ich glaub ich bin immer vorne gefahren  
Für nen Einsteiger ist das bike schon ok aber schau auch mal hier:
www.canyon.de
hab auch eins davon 

......und heute sind wir wieder naß   geworden, haben uns am Schöllerhof untergestellt, sind dann noch den Triathleten in die Spur gekommen und ab nach hause 

bis denne
bikergrüße
Michael


----------



## Handlampe (20. August 2006)

Tach Mädels.
Am kommenden Samstag liegt mal wieder was im Ahrtal an?
Wie schaut's?

Termin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michael13 (20. August 2006)

Hallo Uwe,

bin nächstes Wochenende an der Lahn 

wünsch Euch viel Spaß an der Ahr 

bikergrüße 
Michael


----------



## JürgenK (20. August 2006)

Michael13 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Olli,
> 
> also ich war Donnerstag dabei (wie immer ) ich glaub ich bin immer vorne gefahren
> Für nen Einsteiger ist das bike schon ok aber schau auch mal hier:
> ...



Du warst das also  Wir waren aber schon durch als der große Regen anfing.
Kurz vor 6 am Sonntag aufstehen ist aber heftig und dann gleich ins kalte Wasser.
Ich bin zwar von einigen durchtrainierten straffen Vereinsmädels überholt worden, das die mich aber gleich bei der Frauenwertung mit einsortieren wundert mich schon. 

Bin demnächst mal wieder dabei, vergeßt eure Schläuche nicht. 

Jürgen

http://www.leverkusen-triathlon.de/index.php?id=206


----------



## Enrgy (21. August 2006)

JürgenK schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin zwar von einigen durchtrainierten straffen Vereinsmädels überholt worden, das die mich aber gleich bei der Frauenwertung mit einsortieren wundert mich schon.
> http://www.leverkusen-triathlon.de/index.php?id=206



Nana, wer wird denn sein Licht unter den Scheffel stellen?

Gratuliere zum 1. Platz bei den M60... 

Tja, wer Startnummer 1 haben will, muß eben auch mal sonntags um 6 aufstehen.


----------



## Starbuck (23. August 2006)

@Olli (ollibike)

Gibt´s bei Dir eigentlich Neuigkeiten bezgl. Bike ?
Hast du Dich für das Cube oder was ähnliches entschieden ? Lass mal was hören, Du sollst ja schließlich bald wieder mit den Opladener Bikern auf die Piste.

Gruß
Holger


----------



## ollibike (23. August 2006)

Hallo Holger,

nein bis jetzt noch nicht. Ich werde das Bike am Fr. oder Sa erstmal probefahren und dann mal schaun.

Aber mit der legendären Opladener Bikern     auf die Piste ist ja schon ein absolutes muss    

Seid ihr denn noch gut nach Hause gekommen nach den 50 L Kilkenny
  ???


----------



## Starbuck (23. August 2006)

Na ja, von der Rückfahrt hab ich nicht viel mitbekommen, bin nach ca. 50 m eingeschlafen. Ich war nur Sonntag ein wenig angeschlagen, daher hab ich es dann auch mit der Sonntagstour gelassen. :kotz:
Na ja, alles in allem war´s ein schöner Abend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michael13 (23. August 2006)

Hallo Leute,

morgen ist wieder D`Day 

wir biken durchs bergische bis es dunkel wird  

wie immer 18.00 Uhr BHF Opladen

mal schauen, wer sich alles traut 

bikergrüße
Michael


----------



## Hoeppi (25. August 2006)

Michael13 schrieb:
			
		

> mal schauen, wer sich alles traut
> 
> bikergrüße
> Michael



Na Leute,

seit Ihr gestern unterwegs gewesen....
musste leider mit der Firma Badminton spielen. 
Aber als ich um fünf in Langenfeld los wollte ist gerade die 
Welt untergegangen. 
Hoffe Ihr hattet Eure Schwimmflügel mit... 

Also bis bald nach meinem Urlaub.

gruß Thomas


----------



## Michael13 (25. August 2006)

@ Hoeppi
das blieb trocken gestern auf unserer tour   

An alle biker:
Dienstag biete ich eine Zusatztor an:    

Feierabendrunde am 29.08. 06 ab Bhf Opladen  
Treffen ist wie immer 18.00 Uhr 

Wer fährt mit? 


Gruß
Michael


----------



## Starbuck (25. August 2006)

Der Michael will ne Extrarunde drehen !!!!  
Na dann meld ich mich doch spontan mal an. 
Fahr morgen mein neues Bike abholen, dann werde ich es wohl am Dienstag direkt mal testen. 
Gruß
Holger


----------



## Starbuck (28. August 2006)

Will mal einen Nachruf für die Opladener Biker Tour am Sonntag starten, bei der uns willibike mal wieder über herrliche Trails durch das Bergische Land bis zur großen Dhünn Talsperre gescheucht hat.  
Das alles noch bei trockenem Wetter, hat erst angefangen zu regnen als ich kurz vor der Haustüre war, so muß das sein. 

@Michael13

Werde wohl am Dienstag doch nicht mitkommen können, muß zu einem Geburtstag, sorry.

Viele Grüße
Holger


----------



## Michael13 (31. August 2006)

So Leute,

heute ist wieder D`day 
wir nehmen jede Pfütze und jedes Schlammloch mit 
heute 18.00 Uhr Bhf Opladen 
fahren wir wieder durch das bergische Land 

bikergrüße 
Michael


----------



## ..das nashorn (2. September 2006)

djambo! es grüsst der reinhold.fahr jetzt nicht nur sonntags mit euch durch den wald ,sondern kann jetzt seid eben hier mitreden und schreiben.bis bald.. fahre jetzt ne runde rad da ich morgen nicht kann.grüsse..


----------



## Starbuck (2. September 2006)

Hallo Reinhold, schön das du jetzt auch Forenmember bist. Dann poste mal fleißig. Bis später im Wald...
Gruß
Holger


----------



## Michael13 (8. September 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

Mist war das gestern    Kette gerissen, schon wieder 
Ich bin dann gerollert und war ca. 20.15 zu hause 

Heute habe ich erst mal diverse Ersatzteile bestellt 
Bin dann in Urlaub   
Fahrt schön vorsichtig   

bikergrüße 
Michael


----------



## Starbuck (8. September 2006)

Hallo Michael,
da hast Du ja gar nichts von gesagt, daß Du im Urlaub bist. Zumindest hab ich davon nichts mitbekommen. 
Na dann, schönen Urlaub und erhol Dich, damit Du wieder Bergkönig wirst. 

Gruß
Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michael13 (8. September 2006)

Hallo Michael,
da hast Du ja gar nichts von gesagt, daß Du im Urlaub bist. Zumindest hab ich davon nichts mitbekommen. 

Hallo Holger,

das hab ich einigen erzählt, leider nicht allen 
bin zur Nordsee,   
D´day der 21.09.06 bin ich zurück 

bikergrüße
Michael


----------



## mikkael (11. September 2006)

Moin moin,

Morgen Abend im Angebot: "klassische Wupperberge-Feierabendrunde" ab/bis Wipperaue. 
Etwa 30-35 km, 600 HM, Tempo mittel, Startzeit 18.37 Uhr, dauer 2,5 Std.
Anmeldungen: Hier

VG Mikkael


----------



## Starbuck (11. September 2006)

@willibike, erman, nashorn, marcoLEV und co. 

Olli und ich wollen uns nur mal zurückmelden. Damit die so plötzlich verschwundenen sich keine Sorgen machen.  Ihr wart so schnell ums Eck, da haben wir euch im Wald mit den vielen verschiedenen Abzweigungen nicht mehr finden können. 
Na ja, da sind wir einfach alleine weiter Richtung Saupark und die schönen Altenberger Berge rauf und runter bis zum Abwinken.  
Laut meinem Ciclo waren es zum Schluß 587 Hm.
Dann noch einen Schokobecher hinterher und der Tag war vollkommen. 
Obwohl wir den Schokobecher doch lieber mit euch allen geteilt hätten. 
Viele Grüße
Holger


----------



## ollibike (11. September 2006)

leider haben wir es versäumt den Schokobecher  mit unseren pers. Ernährungsberater abzustimmen  ich hoffe ihr seid auch gut ins Ziel gekommen  wie wir ...

viele grüsse olli



			
				Starbuck schrieb:
			
		

> @willibike, erman, nashorn, marcoLEV und co.
> 
> Olli und ich wollen uns nur mal zurückmelden. Damit die so plötzlich verschwundenen sich keine Sorgen machen.  Ihr wart so schnell ums Eck, da haben wir euch im Wald mit den vielen verschiedenen Abzweigungen nicht mehr finden können.
> Na ja, da sind wir einfach alleine weiter Richtung Saupark und die schönen Altenberger Berge rauf und runter bis zum Abwinken.
> ...


----------



## Marco_Lev (11. September 2006)

sehr, sehr seltsam wie ihr dort nur abhanden gekommen seid.
eigentlich gibt es von der stelle an der wir uns zuletzt gesehen hatten nur eine möglichkeit hinunter, zumindest nur eine mir bekannte  
willi und die anderen beiden sind nochmal losgefahren um euch zu suchen, ich habe unten hinter den serpentinen die stellung gehalten um auf euch zu warten.
also das mußt du mir beim nächsten mal genauer erklären wie ihr euch von da aus dem staub gemacht habt...

GM


----------



## ..das nashorn (11. September 2006)

...den feinen herren mit den neuen bikes wars wohl unangenehm sich zwischen die alten dinger zu mischen. schade hatte gehofft wir hätten die tour gemeinsam beenden können.dann wieder beim nächsten mal.
grüße reinhold


----------



## ollibike (12. September 2006)

welcher Mann kann schon den Lockruf  der netten Eisverkäuferin widerstehen  wir haben uns dann mit unseren Bikes den Berg hochgekämpft oben angekommen war keiner mehr zu sehen oh shit dachten wir wo sind die geblieben ....... beim nächsten mal fahren wir wieder etwas schneller auch auf die Gefahr hin das die Bikes dreckig werden  

bis zum D - day gruss olli



			
				Marco_Lev schrieb:
			
		

> sehr, sehr seltsam wie ihr dort nur abhanden gekommen seid.
> eigentlich gibt es von der stelle an der wir uns zuletzt gesehen hatten nur eine möglichkeit hinunter, zumindest nur eine mir bekannte
> willi und die anderen beiden sind nochmal losgefahren um euch zu suchen, ich habe unten hinter den serpentinen die stellung gehalten um auf euch zu warten.
> also das mußt du mir beim nächsten mal genauer erklären wie ihr euch von da aus dem staub gemacht habt...
> ...


----------



## ollibike (12. September 2006)

Sag mal du bist doch nicht etwa neidisch  weil unsere bikes immer so schön sauber sind .....Ich glaube wir müssen deinem bike mal die Mr. Wash Top Pflege sponsern ... 

bis zum D-day Gruss Olli 




			
				..das nashorn schrieb:
			
		

> ...den feinen herren mit den neuen bikes wars wohl unangenehm sich zwischen die alten dinger zu mischen. schade hatte gehofft wir hätten die tour gemeinsam beenden können.dann wieder beim nächsten mal.
> grüße reinhold


----------



## Starbuck (12. September 2006)

So jetzt muß ich auch mal schreiben, sonst schlaf´ ich hier im Büro gleich ein. 
So so, ihr seid also laut Marco den Berg runter gefahren; na ja ich hatte jedenfalls gedacht ihr seid den Weg nach der kleinen Holzbrücke links hoch gefahren.  Soviel zum Thema Sonntags biken wenn man Samstags was für den Durst getan hat. 
Dafür haben die feinen Herren mit den neuen Bikes dort oben auch noch ein paar schöne Trails gefunden. Die können wir ja das nächste Mal nehmen. 
Jetzt frag ich mich allerdings wo Olli in der Eisdiele die Verkäuferin gesehen hat ? Da war keine ! Oder hatte Olli auch noch zuviel Alkohol im Blut ?  
Viele Grüße
Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollibike (12. September 2006)

wie war das noch mit samstags etwas für den durst getan  übrigens hat sich sich dein halswirbel wieder eingerengt  .... dann schlaf mal schön weiter .....
ich weiss zwar auch noch wie ich die Abdrücke der Tastatur wieder weg bekomme  .......

wir sollten vielleicht einen Alkoholtest durchführen nur wer ihn besteht darf mitspielen  äh mitfahren .......



			
				Starbuck schrieb:
			
		

> So jetzt muß ich auch mal schreiben, sonst schlaf´ ich hier im Büro gleich ein.
> So so, ihr seid also laut Marco den Berg runter gefahren; na ja ich hatte jedenfalls gedacht ihr seid den Weg nach der kleinen Holzbrücke links hoch gefahren.  Soviel zum Thema Sonntags biken wenn man Samstags was für den Durst getan hat.
> Dafür haben die feinen Herren mit den neuen Bikes dort oben auch noch ein paar schöne Trails gefunden. Die können wir ja das nächste Mal nehmen.
> Jetzt frag ich mich allerdings wo Olli in der Eisdiele die Verkäuferin gesehen hat ? Da war keine ! Oder hatte Olli auch noch zuviel Alkohol im Blut ?
> ...


----------



## JürgenK (12. September 2006)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Moin moin,
> 
> Morgen Abend im Angebot: "klassische Wupperberge-Feierabendrunde" ab/bis Wipperaue.
> Etwa 30-35 km, 600 HM, Tempo mittel, Startzeit 18.37 Uhr, dauer 2,5 Std.
> ...





O.K. bin dabei 

Bis später

Jürgen


----------



## mikkael (14. September 2006)

*1. Offizieller Midnightride der Feierabendbiker* 
Unvernünftiger, unsportlicher Abschluss der Sommersaison in den Wäldern um Dhünn. Es wird geradelt bis Mitternacht! Termin ab/bis Schöllerhof, ab 21.00 Uhr, etwa 2,5 bis 3 Stunden. (Nix für den juchhuteiler!) 

Zum Schluss mindestens ein stück Zwiebelkuchen à la Hardy (noch nicht confirmed) und grünes, alkoholarmes, scheussliches Bier (confirmed). Passend dazu kann Solanum Schokokuchen bringen oder eine Tomburger-Torte! 

Wer bringt noch was? _(ausser Bike und Licht?)_

Anmeldungen für alle Geistesgestörte, Zuhause-um-Erlebnis-bittende und Nicht-zufällig-Babysittende: Hier! 

Ich bin Co-Guide, einer der Altherren übernimmt die Führung, ich sorge für Vernunft. Und Bier! 

VG Mikkael


----------



## JürgenK (14. September 2006)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> *1. Offizieller Midnightride der Feierabendbiker*
> 
> 
> Ich bin Co-Guide, einer der Altherren übernimmt die Führung, *ich sorge für Vernunft.* Und Bier!
> ...



Mika, das ist wohl ein Widerspruch in sich selbst 

Fahre trotzdem mit....muß nur noch meine Funzel reparieren 

Jürgen


----------



## Enrgy (15. September 2006)

Donnerstag ist ein seltsamer Termin für späte Nightrides mit anschließendem Kuscheln  - haste jetzt die 4-Tage-Woche eingeführt?


----------



## Delgado (15. September 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Donnerstag ist ein seltsamer Termin für späte Nightrides mit anschließendem Kuscheln  - haste jetzt die 4-Tage-Woche eingeführt?



Kuscheln? Ich hab Kuscheln gehört


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peppaman (15. September 2006)

Respekt, dass du zwischen den ganzen Knüppel-auf-Holzköppe-knallen noch so etwas wie kuscheln heraushören kannst.


Ab nächsten Freitag misch ich wieder mit...!


----------



## mikkael (15. September 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Donnerstag ist ein seltsamer Termin für späte Nightrides mit anschließendem Kuscheln  - haste jetzt die 4-Tage-Woche eingeführt?


Kurzarbeit (bis 20.00 Uhr) - Langbiken! (ab 21:00 Uhr) 

*@Hardy*
Was ist los? Ohne Zwiebelkuchen läuft da gar nichts und DAS weisst Du! 
Was soll ich der Kundschaft aus Tomburg erzählen?  

VG Mikkael

PS. Die Termine mit "Zwangseintragungen" sind neue Mode!


----------



## JürgenK (15. September 2006)

Mahlzeit Jungs,

wär das nicht was für den einen oder anderen???

www.ronnywoestmann.de

Ich melde mich da an. 

Hier schonmal ein kleiner Vorgeschmack.


Bis denn 
Jürgen


----------



## LuckyStrikaa (16. September 2006)

Hi Ho!:-D


----------



## Enrgy (16. September 2006)

Verlaufen??


----------



## Marco_Lev (16. September 2006)

vielleicht wollte sie uns nur mal ihr avater zeigen?!
fast so schön wie deins @enrgy 

GM


----------



## LuckyStrikaa (17. September 2006)

Hmm wollte eigentlich nur mal hallo sagen :-(


----------



## Hoeppi (18. September 2006)

LuckyStrikaa schrieb:


> Hmm wollte eigentlich nur mal hallo sagen :-(



Na dann auch:

 HALLÖLE


----------



## LuckyStrikaa (18. September 2006)

Hoeppi schrieb:


> Na dann auch:
> 
> HALLÖLE



wie gehts so?


----------



## mikkael (18. September 2006)

So, SPAM hat "ihren" Weg hierher gefunden! 
Jetzt sind wir komplett! 


*@Hardy, Jürgen*
Was ist jetzt? Seid Ihr Donnerstag Abend dabei?

VG Mikkael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marco_Lev (18. September 2006)

mikkael schrieb:


> So, SPAM hat "ihren" Weg hierher gefunden!
> Jetzt sind wir komplett!



lol
naja, ist halt kein chatroom hier.

LuckyStrikaa, versuchs doch mal im KTWR, dort findest du viele neue freunde die gerne mit dir "spielen" möchten  

GM


----------



## LuckyStrikaa (18. September 2006)

Marco_Lev schrieb:


> lol
> naja, ist halt kein chatroom hier.
> 
> LuckyStrikaa, versuchs doch mal im KTWR, dort findest du viele neue freunde die gerne mit dir "spielen" möchten
> ...



tz gar nicht ein bißchen arrogant?


----------



## Starbuck (18. September 2006)

Nimm das nicht so ernst, wir sind es nicht gewöhnt mit Frauen zu kommunizieren.


----------



## LuckyStrikaa (18. September 2006)

Starbuck schrieb:


> Nimm das nicht so ernst, wir sind es nicht gewöhnt mit Frauen zu kommunizieren.



hmm ok...sind nicht viele frauen hier aus der umgebung?


----------



## Enrgy (18. September 2006)

LuckyStrikaa schrieb:


> hmm ok...sind nicht viele frauen hier aus der umgebung?



Es gibt da schon einige - die findet man aber eher auf den Trails als im Forum chattend...


----------



## Hoeppi (19. September 2006)

LuckyStrikaa schrieb:


> wie gehts so?



gut, aber 
 Wo ist denn Ruppichteroth, Schönenberg...??? 

never heared


----------



## Bikenstoffel (19. September 2006)

Hoeppi schrieb:


> gut, aber
> Wo ist denn Ruppichteroth, Schönenberg...???
> 
> never heared



Moin moin,

A 3 in Rtg. Frankfurt, Abfahrt Rösrath, B 507 in Richtung Neunkirchen weiter Ingersau, nun links und nach 8 km kommt Schönenberg und anschließend Ruppichteroth. Landschaftlich schöne Gegend aber halt ein bissl weit vom Schuss.

Viele Grüße
Christoph


----------



## Ommer (19. September 2006)

Hoeppi schrieb:


> gut, aber
> Wo ist denn Ruppichteroth, Schönenberg...???
> 
> never heared




Das liegt zwischen Hennef und Waldbröl, oder zwischen Much und Eitorf im Naturpark Bergisch Land oder so .

Gruß 
Achim

PS.:  Zu spät, habe nicht gesehen, dass Bikenstoffel es bereits genau erklärt hat.


----------



## MTB-Kao (19. September 2006)

mikkael schrieb:


> *1. Offizieller Midnightride der Feierabendbiker*
> Unvernünftiger, unsportlicher Abschluss der Sommersaison in den Wäldern um Dhünn. Es wird geradelt bis Mitternacht! Termin ab/bis Schöllerhof, ab 21.00 Uhr, etwa 2,5 bis 3 Stunden. (Nix für den juchhuteiler!)
> 
> Zum Schluss mindestens ein stück Zwiebelkuchen à la Hardy (noch nicht confirmed) und grünes, alkoholarmes, scheussliches Bier (confirmed). Passend dazu kann Solanum Schokokuchen bringen oder eine Tomburger-Torte!
> ...




Hi Mikkael,

ich starte schon etwas früher mit einer Tour und hoffe das wir zeitlich so auskommen, dass wir noch bei euch mitfahren können.

Ich hoffe wir sehen uns  

Gruß
Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Kao (19. September 2006)

JürgenK schrieb:


> Mahlzeit Jungs,
> 
> wär das nicht was für den einen oder anderen???
> 
> ...



Hi Jürgen,

ich bin auch beriets angemeldet. Vielleicht sieht man sich da.

Gruß
Lars


----------



## Pepin (19. September 2006)

ich war letztes jahr schon dabei war nicht schlecht.


----------



## JürgenK (19. September 2006)

mikkael schrieb:


> So, SPAM hat "ihren" Weg hierher gefunden!
> Jetzt sind wir komplett!
> 
> 
> ...



Ich bin dabei, hab aber kaum Licht und bin von Natur aus langsam.  

Bis denn

Jürgen


----------



## Hoeppi (19. September 2006)

Hoeppi schrieb:


> gut, aber
> Wo ist denn Ruppichteroth, Schönenberg...???
> 
> never heared



@ birkenstoffel & Ommer:
vielen dank für die Erklärung; jetzt weiß ich auch warum ich es nicht kannte... 

ob ich da jemals mit dem Bike landen werde bezweifel ich jedoch stark.


----------



## Pepin (19. September 2006)

hier auch ein einblich in die ronny wöstmann event 2005
www.radlerfruen.de




JürgenK schrieb:


> Mahlzeit Jungs,
> 
> wär das nicht was für den einen oder anderen???
> 
> ...


----------



## JürgenK (19. September 2006)

Pepin schrieb:


> hier auch ein einblich in die ronny wöstmann event 2005
> www.radlerfruen.de




Hallo Pepin,

danke für die Beschreibung, da bin ich mal gespannt was uns so erwartet. Ich werd wohl lieber erst einmal etwas sinniger starten. Gasgeben kann man immer noch. 

Bis denn

Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikkael (20. September 2006)

JürgenK schrieb:


> Ich bin dabei, hab aber kaum Licht und bin von Natur aus langsam.
> 
> Bis denn
> 
> Jürgen


Also, die "Mitinitiatoren" Delgado und Solanum haben abgesagt. Somit sind nur noch wir, die harten Kerle für die morgigen Nightride übrig!

Ich bringe Zwiebelkuchen und Getränke! 

Mikkael


----------



## Hoeppi (21. September 2006)

Tach zusammen,

sieht ja so aus als ob wir nicht mehr lange Donnerstags abend fahren werden. 
Warum wird das eigentlich immer so früh dunkel 

So, dann bis heute Abend in Opladen.

Gruß 
Thomas


----------



## Marco_Lev (21. September 2006)

mikkael schrieb:


> Also, die "Mitinitiatoren" *Delgado* und Solanum haben *abgesagt*. Somit sind nur noch wir, die harten Kerle für die morgigen Nightride übrig!
> 
> Ich bringe Zwiebelkuchen und Getränke!
> 
> Mikkael



**angemeldet!**  

GM


----------



## Michael13 (21. September 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin zurück aus dem Urlaub!!!!!!!!!
Heute ist D`day blauer Himmel und die Sonne lacht als wärs abgesprochen
Habe gestern an meinem bike diverse Ersatzteile montiert, 
läuft alles wieder!!

also bis 18.00 Uhr BHF Opladen
Michael


----------



## juchhu (21. September 2006)

Marco_Lev schrieb:


> **angemeldet!**
> 
> GM


 
  

Bastel gerade an Eurem REHA-Nightride.
Das läuft natürlich dann unter Copyright von juchhu. 

Dann gibt es nicht nur Slow-Motion- und KFL-Wellnesstouren sondern auch juchhus REHA-(Nightride-)Touren. 

Keine Sorge, Eure REHA-Nightride-Tour wird trotzdem schön.  

VG Martin


----------



## Marco_Lev (21. September 2006)

klasse martin,

evtl. ist unser patient nächste woche schon wieder so weit und kann seine reha-tour antreten 
nichtsdestotrotz hätten wir aber gerne auch, wie schon erwähnt, eine echte trailtour mit möglichst vielen highlights der umgebung. würden wir als nightride aber erst dann fahren, wenn unser patient wieder voll einsatzbereit ist.
würde die tour dann gerne vorher schonmal bei tageslicht abfahren. da könntest du dich natürlich auch als guide anbieten wenn du lust hast.

GM


----------



## juchhu (21. September 2006)

Marco_Lev schrieb:


> klasse martin,
> 
> evtl. ist unser patient nächste woche schon wieder so weit und kann seine reha-tour antreten
> nichtsdestotrotz hätten wir aber gerne auch, wie schon erwähnt, eine echte trailtour mit möglichst vielen highlights der umgebung. würden wir als nightride aber erst dann fahren, wenn unser patient wieder voll einsatzbereit ist.
> ...


 
OKOK, hab ich das jetzt richtig verstanden?

Diese Woche gibts die GPS-Daten zur REHA-Nightride-Tour.
Dann willst Du die GPS-Daten von den Singletrails-Nightride im Gebiet Hardt, KF, Lüderich,
und diese willst Du mit mir im Vorfeld bei Tageslicht abfahren.

Ihr würdet ja wahrscheinlich mit PKW von Startpunkt anreisen?

Der Hardt-Nightride wird mit der Option die Singletrails sowohl down- als auch uphill zu fahren max. 30-35 km lang (auf 3,5 km² Fläche  ). Der hm-Anteil beträgt zwischen 200-250 hm pro 10 km Tour   (für ein Gebiet mit niedrigstem Punkt ca. 86 m ü. NN und höchster Punkt ca. 220 m ü.NN gar nicht wenig)

Der Vorteil an der Hardt ist einfach, dass Du ratzfatz innerhalb von 15-20 min wieder am Startpunkt bist.

Wir können auch einfach mal alle interessanten Strecken abfahren, Du zeichnest auf und bastelst Dir selber was.

VG Martin


----------



## Zachi (21. September 2006)

@Marco

sag bescheid, wenn du fährst, ich will auch mit ...


----------



## JürgenK (21. September 2006)

mikkael schrieb:


> Also, die "Mitinitiatoren" Delgado und Solanum haben abgesagt. Somit sind nur noch wir, die harten Kerle für die morgigen Nightride übrig!
> 
> Ich bringe Zwiebelkuchen und Getränke!
> 
> Mikkael



Solanum ist doch noch eingetragen, außerdem ist der alte Mann doch auch dabei oder??? 
Sehe gerade, es sind ja noch weitere Sportsfreunde dazugekommen. 


Bis später.

Jürgen


----------



## Delgado (21. September 2006)

JürgenK schrieb:


> Solanum ist doch noch eingetragen,
> 
> ...



Solanum hat ihr Passwort vergessen    

Außerdem hat sie Halsschmerzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marco_Lev (21. September 2006)

juchhu schrieb:


> OKOK, hab ich das jetzt richtig verstanden?
> 
> Diese Woche gibts die GPS-Daten zur REHA-Nightride-Tour.
> Dann willst Du die GPS-Daten von den Singletrails-Nightride im Gebiet Hardt, KF, Lüderich,
> und diese willst Du mit mir im Vorfeld bei Tageslicht abfahren.



ja klar, so könnten wir das machen. die reha nightride tour dürfte mit dem geko selbst bei nacht nicht schwer nachzufahren sein, gehe ich mal schwer von aus. wenn manni dann soweit ist fahren wir die runde.

die trail-tour hätte ich gerne schon auf dem geko, wenn wir die tour dann zusammen fahren. es ist schon oft genug vorgekommen das wir trotz track planlos im wald standen. deswegen lieber vor dem nightride mit guide+geko zum einprägen  
wann würde es bei dir denn zeitlich passen? vielleicht schon nächste woche?

GM


----------



## ollibike (21. September 2006)

Starbuck schrieb:


> Nimm das nicht so ernst, wir sind es nicht gewöhnt mit Frauen zu kommunizieren.


 
außer vom bike aus  ....... oder starbuck ??????  

@willibike, erman, nashorn, marcoLEV, michael13 und der rest von den legendären opladener biker ..... bin heute nicht dabei  und das beim dem wetter.......
=> Kurz-Urlaub in Freiburg ( leider ohne bike  ) , viel spass euch heute bis zum nächsten d-day ......

ollibike


----------



## JürgenK (21. September 2006)

Delgado schrieb:


> Solanum hat ihr Passwort vergessen
> 
> Außerdem hat sie Halsschmerzen




Auch mit Halsschmerzen und mitohne Passwort kann man Kuchen... ., oder? 

Gute Besserung

Jürgen


----------



## Starbuck (21. September 2006)

ollibike schrieb:


> außer vom bike aus  ....... oder starbuck ??????
> 
> Ich weiß auch nicht was da mit mir los war. Aber die drei von der Tankstelle haben sooooo nett gegrinst, da war´s um mich geschehen.
> 
> Viel Spaß im Kurzurlaub.


----------



## Hoeppi (22. September 2006)

Mensch war das wieder ein lecker Tourchen gestern abend 

Da hat der Willi uns ja wieder richtig die Berge hoch gescheucht 

Die letzten Sonnestrahlen konnte man zwischen Up- und Downhill 
schön geniessen und es sind doch auch bestimmt ein paar Höhenmeter
zusammen gekommen (@ all: wer hat gemessen?).

Die Wetteraussichten fürs WE scheinen es gut mit uns zu meinen;
also: Bis Sonntag!


----------



## Starbuck (22. September 2006)

Tach auch, oder wie Michael13 jetzt nach seinem Urlaub sagen würde: Moin Moin.... 
Also, wir hatten gestern nach meiner Auswertung genau 328 HM geschafft. Kam mir aber subjektiv mehr vor. 
Denke, dass ich Sonntag auch dabei sein werde. Also dann: Bis Sonntag !!!!

Grüße 
Holger


----------



## juchhu (23. September 2006)

Marco_Lev schrieb:


> ja klar, so könnten wir das machen. die reha nightride tour dürfte mit dem geko selbst bei nacht nicht schwer nachzufahren sein, gehe ich mal schwer von aus. wenn manni dann soweit ist fahren wir die runde.
> 
> die trail-tour hätte ich gerne schon auf dem geko, wenn wir die tour dann zusammen fahren. es ist schon oft genug vorgekommen das wir trotz track planlos im wald standen. deswegen lieber vor dem nightride mit guide+geko zum einprägen
> *wann würde es bei dir denn zeitlich passen? vielleicht schon nächste woche?*
> ...


 
Ihre Bestellung (GSP-Daten zum REHA-Nightride) wurde ausgeführt
und an Ihre angegebene E-Mail-Adresse versandt.

Wir wünschen Ihnen einen guten Flug 
durch die Nacht und eine sichere Landung.

Empfehlen Sie uns weiter und beehren Sie uns gerne wieder.

VG Martin

PS: Wenns im Hellen erfahren werden soll,
dann vielleicht nächstes WE?


----------



## Manni (23. September 2006)

juchhu schrieb:


> Ihre Bestellung (GSP-Daten zum REHA-Nightride) wurde ausgeführt
> und an Ihre angegebene E-Mail-Adresse versandt.
> 
> Wir wünschen Ihnen einen guten Flug
> ...



Hallo Martin,
klingt super! Bin heute zum erstenmal seit 10 Wochen wieder aufm Rad gesessen und was soll ich sagen, es treibt einem doch immernoch ein breites Grinsen ins Gesicht  Also an einer sehr leichten "inoffiziellen" Tour bei tageslicht wäre ich dabei  

Gruß Manni


----------



## Enrgy (23. September 2006)

Hi Manni, 
na, endlich wieder unter den "lebenden"? Hoffe, wir können mal wieder ne Tor zusammen machen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni (23. September 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Hi Manni,
> na, endlich wieder unter den "lebenden"? Hoffe, wir können mal wieder ne Tor zusammen machen!



Auf das Angebot komme ich gerne zurück, solange langsam und leicht Programm sind  Ich muss erstmal wieder Sitzfleisch aufbauen


----------



## Zachi (23. September 2006)

Manni schrieb:


> Hallo Martin,
> klingt super! Bin heute zum erstenmal seit 10 Wochen wieder aufm Rad gesessen und was soll ich sagen, es treibt einem doch immernoch ein breites Grinsen ins Gesicht  Also an einer sehr leichten "inoffiziellen" Tour bei tageslicht wäre ich dabei
> 
> Gruß Manni



Hey Jungs,

ich hoffe ihr nehmt mich mit, schließlich kam die Idee die Tour zum Flughafen mal zu fahren von mir ...


----------



## mikkael (24. September 2006)

Manni schrieb:


> ..Bin heute zum erstenmal seit 10 Wochen wieder aufm Rad gesessen..


Hey Manni,

ist das eine *super Nachricht!* 
Für Dich fahren wir gern langsam und leicht, wenn es hilft, dass Du ruck zuck wieder dabei bist! 

VG Mikkael


----------



## Marco_Lev (24. September 2006)

besten dank @martin
track ist angekommen und schlummert schon auf meinem geko.
nächstes wochenende klingt gut!
kläre das noch mit zachi und manni ab. wäre dir samstag oder sonntag lieber?

GM


----------



## juchhu (24. September 2006)

Manni schrieb:


> Hallo Martin,
> klingt super! Bin heute zum erstenmal seit 10 Wochen wieder aufm Rad gesessen und was soll ich sagen, es treibt einem doch immernoch ein breites Grinsen ins Gesicht  Also an einer sehr leichten "inoffiziellen" Tour bei tageslicht wäre ich dabei
> 
> Gruß Manni


 


Marco_Lev schrieb:


> besten dank @martin
> track ist angekommen und schlummert schon auf meinem geko.
> nächstes wochenende klingt gut!
> kläre das noch mit zachi und manni ab. wäre dir samstag oder sonntag lieber?
> ...


 
Hallo Patient und Physiotherapeut  

Ideale Zeit ist Samstagvormittag, die traditionelle Einkaufszeit der Deutschen. Vorzugweise zwischen 10:00-11:00 Uhr Startzeit, dann haben auch schon die meisten Hundebesitzer ihre Gassirunde gedreht,
und der Wald gehört uns. 

Da wir auf 3,5 km² Fläche umhertoben, können wir fast beliebig verkürzen/verlängern. Spätestens wenn alle Downhilltrails als Uphills erfahren wurde, kann es langweilig werden. Allerdings werden wir es kaum in z.B. drei Stunden schaffen.

Da ich die letzten drei Wochen sehr wenige (bis auf die kleinen, feine Hardter Hunderunden bzw. 1-2 KFL-Touren) gefahren bin, werde ich eh das Tempo vorgeben. 

Die Schwierigkeit ist von S0-S2. Sprünge und Drops nur auf ausdrücklichen Wunsch. 

Stichwort inoffizielle Tour:

Absprache und Festlegung des Treffpunktes erfolgt per PN.
Mich als Guide eingeschlossen können max. eine Hand voll mitfahren.
D.h. Ihr könnt max. noch zwei Co-Physiotherapeuten dazu einladen. 

Sonst wird die Gruppe zu groß, 
und auf eine offizielle Tour habe ich keine Lust wg. diversen Wartezeiten (Gruppenzusammenführung, Pannen etc.)

VG Martin


----------



## on any sunday (24. September 2006)

*Bitte melde dich! *

Einsame Trinkflasche sucht ihr Herrchen; wurde bei mikkaels Donnerstagsnightride auf meiner Autoladefläche ausgesetzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JürgenK (24. September 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:


> *Bitte melde dich! *
> 
> Einsame Trinkflasche sucht ihr Herrchen; wurde bei mikkaels Donnerstagsnightride auf meiner Autoladefläche ausgesetzt.



Meine Güte, ist sie schon wieder ausgebüxt? 
Hab ich noch gar nicht gemerkt.

Vielleicht kannst du sie beim nächsten mal mitbringen. Ich hoffe, sie benimmt sich vernünftig. 

Bis denn

Jürgen


----------



## mikkael (26. September 2006)

Bevor ich mich eeeenndgültig in den Urlaub verabschiede.. 

Morgen Abend: Feierabendrunde ab 18.30 Uhr ab Wipperaue? 

*Wenn ja, hier klicken!* - Wenn nicht, hier klicken!

VG Mikkael


----------



## Michael13 (5. Oktober 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

heute gehts wieder los ab 18.00 BHF Opladen

Licht und power mitbringen, denn wir fahren auch im dunkeln 

Schutzbleche am bike haben nur :   

und Vorsicht die Stylepolizei ist wieder unterwegs  

bikergrüße
Michael


----------



## Hoeppi (5. Oktober 2006)

Michael13 schrieb:


> und Vorsicht die Stylepolizei ist wieder unterwegs



also junge, dann lass mal die weissen Socken zu hause... 
und die Heuler tragen auch Halsschutztücher


----------



## Michael13 (12. Oktober 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab noch schnell nen Termin für heute Abend ins LMB gestellt:
18.00 Uhr BHF Opladen gehts los 
Wir fahren von HELL nach DUNKEL 
also querbeet durchs bergische Land  

bikergrüße
Michael


----------



## Hoeppi (12. Oktober 2006)

Michael13 schrieb:


> Wir fahren von HELL nach DUNKEL


Helle Socken werden dunkel... 

also dann, bis gleich 

Nicht böse sein, wenn ich irgendwo in Richtung ´Longfield 
rechts abbiege. 

Tot siens
Thomas


----------



## Michael13 (14. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Ihr biker,

morgen 10.00 Uhr startet wieder die legendäre Sonntagstour mit Willibike
Treffpunkt wie immer BHF Opladen

anmelden und mitbiken ist angesagt

Gruß
Michael


----------



## kolt siewerts (18. Oktober 2006)

ok, nach der sommerpause bin ich morgen auch mal wieder am start, wenns nicht grad in strömen regnet. lampe habe ich jetzt auch, mal gucken, wie der erste nightride wird!
viele grüße,
kolt


----------



## Marco_Lev (18. Oktober 2006)

alles klaro, kolt!

habe mich auch mal beim andy angemeldet.
wäre wirklich eine klasse sache wenn aus dem donnerstag-treff der opladener ein nightride-treff über den winter wird  

bis morgen

gruß marco


----------



## kolt siewerts (19. Oktober 2006)

herrlisch! das regenrisiko auf wetter.de hat sich in den letzten 4 stunden auch von 60 auf 30% halbiert. rocknroll!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni (19. Oktober 2006)

Die 30 % haben aber zugeschlagen


----------



## kolt siewerts (19. Oktober 2006)

in kölle is wieder alles blau. trotzdem fahren? ich komme!


----------



## Ziege (19. Oktober 2006)

naja, sagen wir lieber blau-grau, oder was meintest du mit "in Koeln ist alles blau" ?  


Gruesse, Silke


----------



## kolt siewerts (19. Oktober 2006)

na jut, blau-grau. 
aber mit meiner blau-getönten, in leichtem verlauf ungetönt werdenen busfahrerbrille is hier alles blau!


----------



## Marco_Lev (19. Oktober 2006)

Manni schrieb:


> Die 30 % haben aber zugeschlagen



schadenfroher sack! 

ich bin raus,
habe noch etwas wichtiges zu erledigen, läßt sich nicht verschieben.

@kolt:
das ist keine busfahrerbrille, sondern ne pornobrille  

GM


----------



## kolt siewerts (19. Oktober 2006)

Marco_Lev schrieb:


> ich bin raus,
> habe noch etwas wichtiges zu erledigen, läßt sich nicht verschieben.


zuckerpüppchen


----------



## kolt siewerts (20. Oktober 2006)

oh mann, nachtfahren is mein neues hobby! die kaltenherbacher serpentinen machen gleich nochmal soviel spass! ihr sofalümmler habt was verpasst!
grüße,
kolt


----------



## Hoeppi (20. Oktober 2006)

kolt siewerts schrieb:


> ihr sofalümmler habt was verpasst!
> grüße,
> kolt


 

Dann werde ich für nächste Woche schon mal mein Akku aufladen und die Lampen auch


----------



## Enrgy (20. Oktober 2006)

kolt siewerts schrieb:


> ihr sofalümmler habt was verpasst!
> grüße,
> kolt


Nö, wir fahren schon länger nachts, is nix neues...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kolt siewerts (20. Oktober 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Nö, wir fahren schon länger nachts, is nix neues...


na joot, beim nachtfahren bin ich halt ein spätstarter. dafür war mein erster reifen ein "farmer john"


----------



## Enrgy (20. Oktober 2006)

kolt siewerts schrieb:


> ...dafür war mein erster reifen ein "farmer john"



gabs den schon vor 1991?


----------



## kolt siewerts (20. Oktober 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:


> gabs den schon vor 1991?


wer den reifen nicht kennt, ist nicht old school  
ps: '86 > http://www.singletrackworld.com/article.php?sid=1260


----------



## Manni (20. Oktober 2006)

Das waren noch Zeiten, wo Raleigh Weltspitze war   heute ist nicht mehr viel von übrig  

@Kolt: Wie war denn nun der Pfälzer Wald?

Gruß Manni


----------



## Enrgy (20. Oktober 2006)

kolt siewerts schrieb:


> wer den reifen nicht kennt, ist nicht old school
> ps: '86 > http://www.singletrackworld.com/article.php?sid=1260



Jou, 100$ für ne brüchige Pelle, vom Meister persönlich angehaucht...


----------



## kolt siewerts (20. Oktober 2006)

Manni schrieb:


> Das waren noch Zeiten, wo Raleigh Weltspitze war   heute ist nicht mehr viel von übrig
> 
> @Kolt: Wie war denn nun der Pfälzer Wald?


das erzähle ich dir erst, wenn wir endlich mal wieder zusammen auf tour gehen 


> Jou, 100$ für ne brüchige Pelle, vom Meister persönlich angehaucht...**


stimmt, aber von dem hinterrad träume ich heute noch manchmal:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marco_Lev (20. Oktober 2006)

kolt siewerts schrieb:


> das erzähle ich dir erst, wenn wir endlich mal wieder zusammen auf tour gehen



@manni: ich glaub du bekommst nen anschiss vom allerfreinsten


----------



## kolt siewerts (21. Oktober 2006)

Marco_Lev schrieb:


> @manni: ich glaub du bekommst nen anschiss vom allerfreinsten


ach quatsch, das war schon der hammer da. wir haben um die ecke vom udo bölz gewohnt!!!


----------



## mikkael (25. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

auch in diesem Jahr wird es ein Winterpokalteam *"Feierabendbiker"* geben. Ich habe das Team gerade wieder erstellt.

Nun, aufgrund der ziemlich "lockeren" Saisonverlauf und fanden weitaus wenige, copyright-geschützte "Feierabendrunden" à la Hardy statt.  Ausserdem bevorzugen einige ehemalige Teammitglieder zunehmend - und überraschend - Nischenteams.  Daher ist es ungewiss bzw. fraglich, ob die Mannschaft wieder aus den "Edelfahrern" der letzten Jahre bestehen wird.

Wie immer war bzw. ist uns unser WP-Team immer eine Inspiration gewesen, auch beim Scheißwetter ausserordentliche MTB-Runden zu drehen, versteht sich quasi weniger als _MTB-Stammtisch_ oder eine _MTB-Boygroup mit Titelambitionen_.

Für alle Anfragen bezüglich Teammitgliedschaft bin ich zwar immer ganz offen, würde aber begrüssen, dass sich unsere langjährige Gefährten kurzfristig melden um ihre Platzansprüche gelten zu lassen. Schließlich wollen wir auch so oft wie möglich gemeinsam fahren _und punkten_! (_somit offener Appell u.a auch an die La Palma Mitfahrer_ )

Mein Schutzblech steht bereit! 

Viele Grüsse!

Mikkael


----------



## JürgenK (30. Oktober 2006)

mikkael schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> auch in diesem Jahr wird es ein Winterpokalteam *"Feierabendbiker"* geben. Ich habe das Team gerade wieder erstellt.
> 
> ...




Moin Jungs,

dann sind wir ja schon 4, willkommen im Club @Fietser. Wenn wir schon den ganzen Sommer nicht zusammen fahren, dann wenigstens zum Jahresabschluß 
Ein Treffen der Clubmitglieder wird dann ja wohl auch fällig, vielleicht sogar zum Biken. 

Bis demnächst.

Jürgen


----------



## Enrgy (30. Oktober 2006)

JürgenK schrieb:


> vielleicht sogar zum Biken.


Jetzt übertreibst du aber!


----------



## mikkael (30. Oktober 2006)

Tja, dann..

Lust auf eine *Halloween-Nightide* morgen abend?  

Grusel mit Wurzeln: Wupperberge morgen, ab 18.00 Uhr ab Langenfeld, Friedhof Kapeller Weg. Etwa 3 Stunden und 6-700 Höhenmeter.

Tja, das Wetter schaut zwar nicht besonders gut aus, aber auch beim leichten Regen wird gefahren. 

VG Mikkael


----------



## JürgenK (30. Oktober 2006)

mikkael schrieb:


> Tja, dann..
> 
> Lust auf eine *Halloween-Nightide* morgen abend?
> 
> ...



Nun wollen wir´s mal nicht übertreiben 

Nein im Ernst, mein Bike ist momentan schwer krank, muß ich erst wieder ganz machen. Das dauern wohl noch ein paar Tage.  
Aber dann übertreiben wir´s. 
Bis denn.


Jürgen 

Apropos, was ist mit unserem letzten Teammitglied??? 
Vielleicht sollten wir eine Anzeige aufgeben?


----------



## mikkael (30. Oktober 2006)

JürgenK schrieb:


> Nun wollen wir´s mal nicht übertreiben


Klar übertreiben wir es. 

Der Winterpokal läuft noch nicht. Daher geht es hier eher um Spaß als um Punkte! 



JürgenK schrieb:


> mein Bike ist momentan schwer krank, muß ich erst wieder ganz machen. Das dauern wohl noch ein paar Tage.


Willkommen im Club!  _(Du hast genau 7 Tage Zeit!)_



JürgenK schrieb:


> was ist mit unserem letzten Teammitglied?


Er wird sich demnächst anmelden. 

VG Mikkael

PS. Ich werde in Kürze unseren letztjährigen Winterpokal-Teamthread wiederaktivieren.


----------



## JürgenK (30. Oktober 2006)

mikkael schrieb:


> .....
> ....
> 
> Er wird sich demnächst anmelden.
> ...



Willkommen im Club Gerd, ich meine @vertexto. 
Damit sind wir dann ja unschlagbar ....... charmant. 

Bis demnächst

Jürgen, ich meine @JürgenK 

Neben dm Teamthread brauchen wir ja eigentlich noch ein Clubheim für die regnerischen Abende.


----------



## mikkael (30. Oktober 2006)

Somit sind wir am Start, unser Teamthread ist auch aktiv!

Hier sind die aktuellen Teaminfos und Tourenkalendar für die Wintersaison. Jeder Vorschlag ist herzlich willkommen.

VG Mikkael







JürgenK schrieb:


> Neben dm Teamthread brauchen wir ja eigentlich noch ein Clubheim für die regnerischen Abende


Haasenmühle?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JürgenK (30. Oktober 2006)

mikkael schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 
> ...
> ...




Was sonst?


----------



## Enrgy (30. Oktober 2006)

mikkael schrieb:


> Tja, dann..
> Lust auf eine *Halloween-Nightide* morgen abend?



Mir wird das morgen zu naß und kalt. Als alter Seniorenfahrer muß ich auf meine 
Gesundheit achten. Werde deshalb gleich noch ein Ründchen drehen, bei schönem Mondschein und trockenen Wegen...


----------



## mikkael (30. Oktober 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Als alter Seniorenfahrer muß ich auf meine Gesundheit achten..


Nicht vergessen, Oldie: Die.. äääch .._warme Milch_ danach!!  

Gute Nacht!


----------



## Enrgy (30. Oktober 2006)

Nix da warme Milch, nach DEM Nightride hab ich mir erstmal ein kühles Bier verdient... 

Kurzum, es war herrlich! Der Halbmond war ständiger Begleiter, leere Straßen, Wege, Siedlungen - hatten wir Ausgangssperre?? 

Dann diese Aussicht von Witzhelden : die ganze Rheinebene liegt mir zu Füßen, in der Ferne erkennt man den Dom, das Bayerkreuz, ganz links Bonn und rechts Düsseldorf. Hinten am Horizont ein paar Kraftwerke, die das alles mit Saft versorgen. Darüber kreisen so ca. 8 Flieger, ganz oben dann der Mond...*schwärm*
Und von da an fast nur noch bergab auf schönen Trails, das trockene Laub knistert unter den Reifen, bis ich fast mitten in Opladen wieder in die Zivilisation ausgespuckt werde...


----------



## mikkael (31. Oktober 2006)

mikkael schrieb:


> Tja, dann..
> 
> Lust auf eine *Halloween-Nightide* morgen abend?
> 
> ...


Hallo,

keine Besserung bei dem Wetter. 

Die Nightride findet heute Abend nicht statt, wird verlegt auf dem 02.11. um 18.30 Uhr ab Langenfeld. (hier zur Anmeldung)

VG Mikkael


----------



## on any sunday (31. Oktober 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Nix da warme Milch, nach DEM Nightride hab ich mir erstmal ein kühles Bier verdient...
> 
> Kurzum, es war herrlich! Der Halbmond war ständiger Begleiter, leere Straßen, Wege, Siedlungen - hatten wir Ausgangssperre??
> 
> ...



Sack Reis und so!


----------



## JürgenK (31. Oktober 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Nix da warme Milch, nach DEM Nightride hab ich mir erstmal ein kühles Bier verdient...
> 
> Kurzum, es war herrlich! Der Halbmond war ständiger Begleiter, leere Straßen, Wege, Siedlungen - hatten wir Ausgangssperre??
> 
> ...




Verliebt oder Drugs?


----------



## Montana (31. Oktober 2006)

Dä Energy   , dat wird noch ´ne richtige KFLer  

Liebe Grüße

Guido



			
				JürgenK schrieb:
			
		

> *Verliebt oder Drugs?*






Enrgy schrieb:


> Nix da warme Milch, nach DEM Nightride hab ich mir erstmal ein kühles Bier verdient...
> 
> Kurzum, es war herrlich! Der Halbmond war ständiger Begleiter, leere Straßen, Wege, Siedlungen - hatten wir Ausgangssperre??
> 
> ...


----------



## Enrgy (31. Oktober 2006)

Montana schrieb:


> Dä Energy   , dat wird noch ´ne richtige KFLer
> 
> Liebe Grüße
> 
> Guido



Nur im Sommer oder bei Frost...  Hab doch grade nen neuen Antrieb drauf,  dem kann ich die Schmirgelpampe nicht antun! 

Ich hab mich eben gestern richtig gefreut, mal wieder die wettertechnisch richtige Entscheidung getroffen zu haben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikkael (1. November 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Ich hab mich eben gestern richtig gefreut, mal wieder die wettertechnisch richtige Entscheidung getroffen zu haben...


 So kenne ich Dich!


----------



## mikkael (3. November 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Kurzum, es war herrlich! Der Halbmond war ständiger Begleiter, leere Straßen, Wege, Siedlungen - hatten wir Ausgangssperre?
> 
> Dann diese Aussicht von Witzhelden : die ganze Rheinebene liegt mir zu Füßen, in der Ferne erkennt man den Dom, das Bayerkreuz, ganz links Bonn und rechts Düsseldorf. Hinten am Horizont ein paar Kraftwerke, die das alles mit Saft versorgen. Darüber kreisen so ca. 8 Flieger, ganz oben dann der Mond...*schwärm*


So ähnlich war es bei der vertragten Halloween*-Nightride letzte Nacht, allerdings entschieden kälter (eindeutig zu kalt für meine Schuh-Fuss-Kombination), feuchter Boden und zum Schluss etwas neblig. Anstatt Halbmond gab es 3/4 Mond und aber schöne Aussichten und ich habe alle bekannten Trails auf der Strecke mitgenommen!  

Die angekündigten (_angemeldeten_) Mitfahrer kamen zwar nicht,  
- aber auf dem Weg zurück habe ich 2 Biker mit dicken Funzeln gesehen.

Zum Schluss waren es die üblichen 34 Km und 630 HM in 2:25 Std.

VG Mikkael



*Off-topic:* Interessantes am Rande, Das Wort "Halloween" stammt von dem englischen "_All Hallow's Eve_" also "_Abend der Allerheiligen_"


----------



## Enrgy (3. November 2006)

mikkael schrieb:


> ...eindeutig zu kalt für meine Schuh-Fuss-Kombination...



Du kennst Schakal und Schabau? Sagt ein Nightrider zum anderen:
"Schakaalfööss"... Antwort: "Schabaukaalfööss"...


----------



## mikkael (3. November 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Du kennst Schakal und Schabau? Sagt ein Nightrider zum anderen: "Schakaalfööss"... Antwort: "Schabaukaalfööss"...


Die Typen sind eindeutig aus Kölle! 

Kawupp!


----------



## Hoeppi (8. November 2006)

mikkael schrieb:


> Die angekündigten (_angemeldeten_) Mitfahrer kamen zwar nicht,
> - aber auf dem Weg zurück habe ich 2 Biker mit dicken Funzeln gesehen.



Sorry Mikkael, 
hatte mich noch kurz nach 17.00 Uhr ausgetragen, da es bei mir mit 18.30
auf einmal nicht klappen sollte. 
Hatte mich echt gefreut...
Somit sind wir dann erst um 19.30 los gefahren, mit den Lampen ausgerüstet
hast du uns dann wohl bei der Hasenmühlenecke gesehen. 

Vielleicht bis auf ein anderes mal!

Gruß Thomas


----------



## mikkael (8. November 2006)

Hoeppi schrieb:


> Sorry Mikkael,
> hatte mich noch kurz nach 17.00 Uhr ausgetragen, da es bei mir mit 18.30
> auf einmal nicht klappen sollte.
> Hatte mich echt gefreut...
> ...


Das dachte ich mir!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikkael (10. November 2006)

Guten Morgen,

















für den _betreuten_ Schlammschlacht ums Eifgenbachtal haben sich 3 tapfere Biker und einen alten Mann aus einem bekannten Ort bereit erklärt. Bewaffnet mit gefährlichen Funzeln trafen sie sich früh am Abend auf dem Burscheider Wanderparkplatz und machten sich auf dem Weg in die dunklen Wäldern. Der Boden war nass und die Wurzeln waren nicht einfach zu meistern. Das erforderte technische Rafinesse und Konzentration, welches einige spektakulär zu spüren bekamen.









Der bestellte Reiseleiter, der erfahrene Mann aus ...... im roten Dress, hatte stets alles im Griff und zog seine kompromisslose Linie im gewohnten Manier gnadenlos durch. Von Kaltenherberg ging es durch das Eifgenbachtal richtung Stumpf, danach runter nach Schöllerhof und rauf nach Burscheid.

Somit sammelten wir in 2 Std 30 Minuten Nettofahrzeit etwa 32 km und 470 HM.

VG Mikkael


----------



## on any sunday (10. November 2006)

Also, für ältere Herrschaften auf Oldtimern waren die frisch durchfeuchteten, arschdunklen Täler der bergischen Alpen suboptimal, frag mein Hämatom.  Bitte um Spenden für einen ein Fahrzeug mit viel Federweg, fetten, gut haftenden Reifen und diesen neumodischen Bremsanlagen.


----------



## Marco_Lev (10. November 2006)

das hast du sehr schön koordiniert mikkael.
wenn ich mich früh genug bei dir melde, könntest du mir deinen tourenguide dann auch das ein oder andere mal ausleihen?  
würde dann auch des öfteren was ins LMB setzen.
diese kreuzung aus bergziege und brieftaube ist wirklich sehr gut als MTB-guide geeignet  

GM


----------



## jokomen (10. November 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Also, für ältere Herrschaften auf Oldtimern waren die frisch durchfeuchteten, arschdunklen Täler der bergischen Alpen suboptimal, frag mein Hämatom.  Bitte um Spenden für einen ein Fahrzeug mit viel Federweg, fetten, gut haftenden Reifen und diesen neumodischen Bremsanlagen.



Hey Micha, ganz schön schlau von Dir !.... Sich schon vorab nen FR-Bock bei St..ler bestellen und dann um Spenden bei Deinen Mitfahrern bitten...

Hoffe, Du hast noch ausreichend Kühlpacks und Voltaren bei Dir zu Hause


----------



## mikkael (10. November 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:


> frag mein Hämatom.


Hast du _wirklich_ was abbekommen??


----------



## Enrgy (10. November 2006)

Marco_Lev schrieb:


> wenn ich mich früh genug bei dir melde, könntest du mir deinen tourenguide dann auch das ein oder andere mal ausleihen?


An Konkurrenzteams wird ab sofort gaaanix mehr ausgeliehen  
Sieht man ja, was dabei rauskommt. Unser Teamchef läßt sich bereitwillig ködern, um dann heimtückisch in den Hinterhalt gelockt zu werden... 

Ich glaub, ich muß mal eine Revanchetour mit allen feuchten Steilabfahrten ausschreiben, da könnt ihr dann ja gerne teilnehmen. Die Tour endet dann erst, wenn alle Mitfahrer mindestens 1 fetten Abgang gemacht haben 

Ach ja, gefahren wird dann natürlich mit CC-Material, nicht mit den neumodischen Fahrtechnikschwächenvertuschern!


----------



## Deleted 18539 (10. November 2006)

jokomen schrieb:


> Hey Micha, ganz schön schlau von Dir !.... Sich schon vorab nen FR-Bock bei St..ler bestellen und dann um Spenden bei Deinen Mitfahrern bitten...



Aha, 

unser Teamchef rüstet wohl auf   Eventl. das Scott Nitrous SL 11  von St..ler ?
Mein AllMountainFreerideTouringLongtravelBike kommt auch nächste Woche  

VG


----------



## Marco_Lev (10. November 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:


> An Konkurrenzteams wird ab sofort gaaanix mehr ausgeliehen



hey,
ich bin nicht von der kunkurrenz.
radel team,-heimat,-und planlos durch den winter  

GM


----------



## mikkael (10. November 2006)

Marco_Lev schrieb:


> hey,
> ich bin nicht von der kunkurrenz. radel team,-heimat,-und planlos durch den winter


Unser Aussendienstmitarbeiter, gelegentlich punktet er für uns..


----------



## Marco_Lev (11. November 2006)

och ja, was man nicht alles in der hoffnung auf ein stück zwiebelkuchen macht   

GM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikkael (18. November 2006)

*Mach Dein Ding!*







Nix da Hagebaumarkt! Heute war es mein Ding. 

Auf dem Bikermenü stand die Spezialität des Hauses "Neanderthâl à la Carte" mit Monsieur Mikkael. Feinschmeckerrunden sind zur Zeit ja bekanntlich in, daher war das Interesse entprechend - und für mich etwas überraschend - gross.

Rechtzeitig zum Treffpunkt am Wanderparkplatz am Bergischen Allee in Erkrath-Hochdahl erschienen 7 schillernde Gesichter der Bike-Szene: 






*Mr Sonntag*, as cool as usual, dem der Kauf eines neuen Bikes nach so vielen Jahren nicht gelingen will (fehlende Übung?). 






Dazu *Mr AndyB*, dem das Wiedersehen mit der Waldkaserne in Hilden, wo er ein Jahr gedient hat, nicht gut tat, die Nervösität zeigte sich bei der fehlende Geschicklichkeit beim späteren Reifenwechsel.






Ausserdem *NoMercy-Dirk*, der im Auftrag des Pommes-Herstellers bis zum Schluss ganz tapfer mitkämpfte. 






Auch mein Homey *Bonsai.68-Michael*, der zweite Erkrath-Vertreter in der Truppe, der feststellen musste, dass er noch einige weitere Runden drehen muss, um die versteckten Trailschätze zu finden.

Und sehr zu meiner Freude, mein Teammate und Mitpunktesammler, der Türkei-Urlauber, der allzeit-gebräunte *Mr Vertexto*, as himself, der die superneue Fox-Killergabel mit etwas Improvisation späktakulär montiert hatte, aber leider bei der verhältnismäßig einfachen Montage der Schaltzüge klaglich scheiterte, welches mit dem unerwarteten Abbruch seiner Runde, und das schon vor der Halbzeit, resultierte.






Dabei war auch *ein Vertreter* der "Düsseldorfer-Division", der nicht nur Düsseldorf, aber z.B. auch unseren _Badehose-Gene_ unwissenhaft vertritt, indem er im _Delgado-Manier_ alles was bergauf ging in Nullkommenix wegputzte. Peinlich für mich, dass ich mir den Namen nicht notiert habe, aber er meldet sich bestimmt.

Ach ja, ich war auch dabei. 

Wir starteten um 11 Uhr von _Erkrath_ in Richtung _Hilden_, nahmen dabei alles mit, was nach Trails aussah. Die technischen Geschichten auf schmalen und feuchten Wegen (und Treppen) wurden bravorös gemeistert. Wir sammelten durch das _Ittertal_ und Märchenwald einige Höhenmeter mit munterem Rauf und Runterfahren, anschliessend erreichten wir Haan, wo sich *Vertexto* unmütig verabschiedete, damit aber auch der Regen.






Der nahe liegende Osterholz war Spielwiese für sämtliche Trailspiele, der Singletrail entlang _Grube 7_ führte uns durch _Gruiten-Dorf _zum Neanderthal. Kurz vor Winkelsmühle zeigte ich den Mitfahrern, was ich sonst so alles mit meinem Lenker anstellen kann. _Das sollte nicht das letzte Mal werden!_ 






Bei der kleinen Pause hatten wir die Gelegenheit das _Neanderthal-Museum_ zu bewundern und Dirk sein _Pommes_. Dies wurde ihm beim anschliessenden steilen Anstieg zum Bahnhof zum Verhängnis, er hat es nicht als Erster nach oben geschafft. _Auch das sollte nicht das letzte Mal werden!_






Nach einer Weile auf der Strasse waren unsere Reifen endlich wieder "_ready-for-dirt_". Meine Freude auf den Wanderweg A2 mit dem steilen Anstieg nach _Hubbelrath_ und Singletrailabfahrt nach _Alt-Erkrath_ zeigte ich -konventionell - mit einem weiteren Stunt kurz nach der ersten Holzbrücke. 

*Shit, ich hätte doch die Intermediates nehmen sollen!* 






Dann kam die Sonne und alles wurde noch besser. Wir verliessen Neanderthal und machten uns auf dem Weg zum Grafenberger Wald, den wir, aufgrund Zeitüberschreitung, nicht gänzlich in Anspruch genommen haben, aber dafür alle leckeren Singletrails der Gerresheimer Höhen! 






Nach einer kurzen Fotopause in Gerresheim, haben wir den Radio-Turm und Friedhof von der beobachtet und den letzten leckeren Singletrail zum Haus Morp runtergedüst. Nach der letzten fiesen Steigung in Richtung Unterfeldhaus, war nur Ausrollen zum Parkplatz angesagt, entlang der Unterbachersee.






Nach etwa 5 Std. und 40 Minuten (netto Fahrzeit 4:30) waren wir wieder da. Es waren etwa 1050 Höhenmeter und ca. 65 Kilometer. Eine recht gute Samstagsbeschäftigung würd' ich sagen!

Hier sind alle Photos, auch grösser: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

VG Mikkael


----------



## Vertexto (19. November 2006)

@Mikkael,und die anderen tapferen Biker die bei Regen losfuhren,
danke für deinen sehr schönen Bericht über die gestriege Tour, 
zu meiner Schande muß ich gestehen das ich wirklich  beim verlegen des Schaltzuges geschlampt habe,zuhause hab ich dann noch festgestellt das die obere Schaltwerksrolle fest hing(daher die seltsamen geräusche )
So hat mir das natürlich keinen Spaß gemacht,aber ein gutes hatte es ja das ich aufgeben mußte,denn ich hab den Regen mit nach Köln genommen so das Ihr noch ein wenig spätherbst Sonne abbekommen habt.
Wie ich schon in der Schweiz erfahren mußte scheine ich wirklich ein Garant für Regenwetter zu sein(Oder von Jonas auch Regengott genannt wurde  )
Bis zum nächsten mal
Gerd


----------



## Delgado (22. November 2006)

Vertexto schrieb:


> Wie ich schon in der Schweiz erfahren mußte scheine ich wirklich ein Garant für Regenwetter zu sein(Oder von Jonas auch Regengott genannt wurde  )



Trotzdem musst Du nächstes Jahr mit


----------



## mikkael (25. November 2006)

Schöne Grüsse aus Teneriffa!  






Zwar ist die _DRV-Tagung_ auch Arbeit, aber es ist nicht alles Tagung, hier. 

Gott sei Dank!


----------



## Enrgy (25. November 2006)

War klar, Eierschaukeltermin  
Wäre die Tagung in Wanne-Eickel, wärste höchstens einen Nachmittag hingefahren... 

Mach wenigstens für dein Team ein paar Punkte mit Joggen oder aufm Ergometer im Fitnessraum des 5* Hotels...


----------



## JürgenK (25. November 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:


> War klar, Eierschaukeltermin
> Wäre die Tagung in Wanne-Eickel, wärste höchstens einen Nachmittag hingefahren...
> 
> Mach wenigstens für dein Team ein paar Punkte mit Joggen oder aufm Ergometer im Fitnessraum des 5* Hotels...



Hat er, und wie


----------



## Marco_Lev (5. Dezember 2006)

hallo zusammen,

möchte am mittwoch einen kleinen, gemütlichen nightride von leverkusen aus starten.
startzeit sollte zwischen 17-18uhr sein.
geplant ist leichte kost ala:
diepental-,louistental-,sengbachtalsperre und über den einen oder anderen bekannten trail wieder zurück.
alles frei verhandelbar.
fahrdauer ca. 2,5std.
sollte jemand interesse haben, kann man auch nen eintrag ins LMB vornehmen.
kurze info hier oder per pm,
danke 

gruß marco


----------



## Manni (5. Dezember 2006)

Kleiner Seitensprung? 

Wunderbar, wie ich sehe bist du dann morgen sicher gut versorgt und ich brauche mich nicht durch den Morast quälen  

Gruß Manni


----------



## Marco_Lev (6. Dezember 2006)

nach dem gestrigen telefonat hörte es sich nicht danach an als würdest du heute wieder aufs rad steigen.
ausserdem kennt man seine pappenheimer ja und sorgt lieber mal vor  
wenn du heute aber wirklich noch ein paar punkte sammeln möchtest, bist du natürlich herzlichst eingeladen  
schick mir ne sms.
ich geh jetzt ins bettchen.

GM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marco_Lev (23. Dezember 2006)

die wohlmöglich letzte gelegenheit auf eine mtb-tour vor weihnachten.
morgen um 10uhr am bahnhof in opladen.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3846

GM


----------



## Hoeppi (23. Dezember 2006)

Marco_Lev schrieb:


> die wohlmöglich letzte gelegenheit auf eine mtb-tour vor weihnachten.
> morgen um 10uhr am bahnhof in opladen.
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3846
> ...



 dann wollen wir morgen noch mal ne Runde drehen 
und das Bikerengelchen suchen  
Gruß 
Thomas


----------



## Manni (24. Dezember 2006)

Bis gleich, ich hoffe es gibt ne nette Bescherung  

Gruß Manni


----------



## Manni (26. Dezember 2006)

Und weil es so schön war, gleich eine weitere Tour. Morgen um 10 Uhr gehts dann vom Bahnhof Opladen in die Wupperberge.


Gruß Manni


----------



## Enrgy (26. Dezember 2006)

Schade, 10 ist mir zu früh. Aber vielleicht treffen wir uns ja...


----------



## Manni (26. Dezember 2006)

Hey Enrgy,
10 Uhr ist optimal, da ist der Matsch noch gefroren  und nur für den Fall das wir uns treffen, bring den Topflappen mit  


Gruß Manni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (26. Dezember 2006)

Jou, glaubste, ich schlepp Omas Häkelkünste jezze auch noch ewig im Rucksack mit mir rum? 
Ich fahr wohl so gegen 12 los, über Widdert und Glüder Richtung Müngsten, dann zurück nach Witzhelden und Richtung Ölbachtal über Oplingen und Leichladen wieder nach Longfield.


----------



## Hoeppi (27. Dezember 2006)

Marco_Lev schrieb:


> die wohlmöglich letzte gelegenheit auf eine mtb-tour vor weihnachten....
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3846
> 
> GM



Ja Marco,

das war ja noch ne gelungende Christmas-Tour.
Hätte nicht geglaubt, dass insgesamt 11   Leute sich 
drücken den Weihnachtsbaum aufzubauen, 
anstatt dessen lieber ne Runde drehen. 
Schade das wir das Biker-Engelchen nicht gefunden haben...  
So, Euch allen einen guten Rutsch!
Vielleicht fährt ja noch jemand am Sonntag früh ab Opladen?  

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Marco_Lev (28. Dezember 2006)

wer lust hat am samstag um 10uhr ab bahnhof opladen eine tour zu drehen,
den möchte ich zur anmeldung bitten  
@hoeppi
wär schön wenn du auch wieder mit dabei bist  

GM


----------



## Hoeppi (28. Dezember 2006)

Marco_Lev schrieb:


> wer lust hat am samstag um 10uhr ab bahnhof opladen eine tour zu drehen
> GM



Samstag,
30.12.2006    
morgends:
wolkig 6 °C Niederschlag 50 %  
mittags:
leichter Regen 8 °C Niederschlag 80 %  
abends:leichter Regen 8 °C Niederschlag 90 %  
Min / Max: 4 / 9 °C 

Das hört sich doch gar nicht so schlecht an... also wenn es nicht so ist wie heute  bin ich dabei.
Hoffentlich wirds besser wie bei wetter.com beschrieben....

gruß Thomas


----------



## Marco_Lev (29. Dezember 2006)

pah, bei dem heutigen wetter sind die trails morgen staubtrocken  
und vor dem eintreffenden regen (an den ich ja garnicht glaube) sind wir wieder in der warmen stube 

GM


----------



## Hoeppi (30. Dezember 2006)

Marco_Lev schrieb:


> pah, bei dem heutigen wetter sind die trails morgen staubtrocken
> GM


tja, Marco, 
ich will gerade raus, aber in Langenfeld regnet es jetzt schon.  
Bis ich in Opladen bin, bin ich feucht;   nicht so jetzt aber nicht gut fürs biken!
Schade! Wäre gerne noch ne Runde gefahren...
Allen Feierabendbiker (und die es noch werden wollen) 
einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!


----------



## Marco_Lev (30. Dezember 2006)

mach dir nichts draus hoeppi,
manni hat auch schon das schiff verlassen, und ich den termin gelöscht, nachdem du dich auch abgemeldet hast  
er sagte irgendwas mit weinerlicher stimme am telefon von wegen sich in seine bestandteile auflösen bei regenwetter oder so...konnte das nicht richtig verstehen  
spare ich meine kräfte eben für garmisch, und drehe dort eine schöne runde  
euch allen einen einen guten rutsch ins neue jahr, und sauft alle kräftig  

gruß marco


----------



## Hoeppi (30. Dezember 2006)

Marco_Lev schrieb:


> er sagte irgendwas mit weinerlicher stimme...


  
schade, wäre schön gewesen. 
Wünsche Dir ne angenehme Reise nach Garmisch!   
Kümmer Dich auch ein bisschen um Deine Freundin und denke nicht
zu oft ans Fahrrad!  
Bis dann im neuen Jahr mit neuen Vorsätzen (... auch bei Schlechtwetterfahren?)


----------



## Manni (30. Dezember 2006)

Marco_Lev schrieb:


> mach dir nichts draus hoeppi,
> manni hat auch schon das schiff verlassen, und ich den termin gelöscht, nachdem du dich auch abgemeldet hast
> er sagte irgendwas mit weinerlicher stimme am telefon von wegen sich in seine bestandteile auflösen bei regenwetter oder so...konnte das nicht richtig verstehen
> spare ich meine kräfte eben für garmisch, und drehe dort eine schöne runde
> ...



Pah du Hanswurst 
hat halt nicht jeder nen Neoprenanzug zur Hand


----------



## Marco_Lev (30. Dezember 2006)

Manni schrieb:


> hat halt nicht jeder nen Neoprenanzug zur Hand



eigentlich habe ich euch auch nur anlocken wollen um meine neuen regenklamotten nicht alleine erproben zu müßen   
der plan wäre fast aufgegangen, hätte es doch nur eine halbe stunde später angefangen zu regnen...  

gruß marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (30. Dezember 2006)

Bin gestern (bei Sonne  ) ne kleine Runde über Wolfstall gefahren. Dort war selbst auf dem Berg sehr viel Matsch, natürlich hauptsächlich durch unsere lieben Reitersfreunde verursacht. Also spaßig wäre das heute auch ohne Regen nicht geworden. Morgen nachmittag solls aber ja nochmal auflockern.


----------



## kolt siewerts (5. Januar 2007)

hey mädels,
frohes neues jahr zusammen! seid ihr alle gut rüber gekommen? ich hoffe, in meinem winterschlaf habe ich nicht allzuviele trends verpasst und das sonntägliche opladen-treffen findet noch statt?
viele grüße,
kolt
ps: so siehts aus: http://kolt-siewerts.com/downloads/man_of_the_year.pdf


----------



## Hoeppi (5. Januar 2007)

kolt siewerts schrieb:


> ps: so siehts aus: http://kolt-siewerts.com/downloads/man_of_the_year.pdf



Mensch Kolt, so schläfst Du also, aber wer ist die geile Alte..   
Dir auch ein frohes Neues. 
Und meines Wissen findet Sonntags die Tour noch statt. 
Bei guten Wetter habe ich es mir zumindestens   vorgenommen.

See u

Thomas


----------



## Michael13 (13. Januar 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

also morgen gehts mal wieder los ab Bahnhof Opladen
          

wir werden den Schlamm suchen und finden  

also rauf aufs bike und losfahren 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## JürgenK (13. Januar 2007)

Michael13 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> also morgen gehts mal wieder los ab Bahnhof Opladen
> 
> ...



Ich brauche erst neue Bremsbeläge hinten, daher fahre ich eine Straßenrunde alleine. Vielleicht bin ich nächsten Sonntag mal wieder dabei.

Bis denn mal

Jürgen


----------



## Michael13 (14. Januar 2007)

Hoeppi Kommt heute mit


----------



## Hoeppi (14. Januar 2007)

Michael13 schrieb:


> Hoeppi Kommt heute mit



 stimmt....das wollte ich mir nicht entgehen lassen.

Resumé:
- Geilstes Wetter (....zu warm angezogen  )
- Geilste Leute (10 an der Zahl)
- Geilste Pistenverhältnisse....(Mama hätte gesagt, Dat wäscht de selber... )  
- Gesamt 45km bei 550h,

Rund um: Super Tour, Willibike!

Hoffentlich ist nächsten Sonntag auch so´nen herrliches Wetter.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Hoeppi (21. Januar 2007)

Tagesfazit:
Die Tour mit Willibike war eigentlich super....außer der Wind.
Ok, Berghoch mit Rückenwind war schon geil, gibts ja auch selten. 
Aber auf freiem Feld; hat uns manchmal fast umgehauen...  
Aber was war denn mit MarcoLev los?
Im letzten Moment umentschieden? Feige Sau  
So, die Fakten zum Schluß:
bei mir standen 55 km mit ca. 690 Hm auf dem Tacho.

Vielleicht gibts ja nächste Woche weniger Wind...

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Enrgy (21. Januar 2007)

Hoeppi schrieb:


> Tagesfazit:
> Die Tour mit Willibike war eigentlich super....außer der Wind...



hab ich heut auch feststellen müssen. Von zuhause mit Rückenwind losfahren hat nix gutes. Da wird der Rückweg doppelt anstrengend. Auch deshalb hab ich mich heute hauptsächlich im Tal der Wupper aufgehalten.
Baumschäden waren zwar vorhanden, aber auf den Talwegen alles schon wieder geräumt. Zwischen Balkhauser Kotten und Glüder dann der erste richtige Kahlschlag, zum Glück geht da kein Weg lang. 
Habe dann noch versucht, den Burgtrail zu fahren. Dort waren schon vor 3 Jahren viele Bäume umgeblasen worden. Doch bis dahin bin ich aufgrund querliegender massiver Hürden garnicht gekommen. Der Hauptweg der Auffahrt wird aber sicher bald wieder frei sein. Bin dann auf halber Höhe in den Trail eingestiegen. Leider liegen direkt vor der Einfahrt und nach der Ausfahrt 2 fette Bäume, die man nur mit Mühe unkraxeln kann. Der Trail selbst ist diesmal verschont geblieben. Hoffentlich dauerts nicht wieder JAhre, bis die Bäume da weg sind. 
Insgesamt scheint der untere Bereich der Wupper noch halbwegs glimpflich davon gekommen zu sein. Muß man in der nächsten Zeit mal checken, wie die ganzen höherliegenden Trails so aussehen. Leider hilft bei den massiven Bäumen ja auch keine Klappsäge mehr, außer zum ausasten, damit man besser drunter herkrabbeln kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (22. Januar 2007)

Tach zusammen,

angesichts der angespannten Lage in unseren Wäldern stellten Night- aber auch Dayrides eine nicht zu unterschätzende Gefahr dar.

Ich möchte daher gerne auf eine Alternativveranstaltung am Donnerstag, den 25.01.2007, hinweisen und ein paar klarstellende Anmerkungen geben. 

*Mir ist zugetragen worden, dass mann/frau zwar gerne zum Kölner Tisch kommen würde aber befürchtet, dort in eine Werbeveranstaltung der DIMB (IG) hineinzugeraten und mit überteuertem Tafelsibler und Rheumadecken abgezockt zu werden.* 

*Zur Richtigstellung:* Das parallel zum Kölner Tisch ablaufende erste Treffen der DIMB IG Köln/Bergisches Land ist keine Werbeveranstaltung sondern eine Info- und Ideenbörse. Von meiner Seite werden keine wie auch immer gearteten DIMB-Drucksachen, ob nun Info-Broschüren oder Mitgliedsanträge, ausgelegt oder verteilt. Es werden auch keine Reden gehalten, über den Sinn und Zweck der DIMB und welche Vorteile eine Mitgliedschaft inne haben kann. 

Wie bereits geschrieben geht es um eine Info- und Ideebörse. Die DIMB IG soll erster Ansprechpartner der MountainbikerInnen der Region werden. Dazu möchte ich gerne wissen, was von einer aktiven DIMB (IG) gewünscht und erwartet wird. Ich möchte also lediglich von Euch wissen, was Ihr wollt. Im persönlichen Gespräch geht das am schnellsten, wenn es um die reine Informationsübermittelung geht, dann reichen drei bis fünf Miunten. Natürlich nehme ich mir auch gerne mehr Zeit.

Wichtig: Die zukünftigen Aktionen der DIMB IG (z.B. Fahrtechnikkurse  und vieles mehr) sind nicht nur den DIMBos und DIMBas vorbehalten. Sie sind grundsätzlich auch für Nichtmitglieder gedacht.
Zwei Punkte würde ich gerne noch am Kölner Tisch besprechen. 
Sollen und können wir den Forstämtern eine wie auch immer geartete Unterstützung für die Sturmschäden anbieten? Ich kann gerne im Vorfeld Kontakt aufnehmen und klären, ob eine Hilfe überhaupt erwünscht bzw. möglich ist und wenn ja, wie sie aussehen kann.
Uns muss klar sein, dass zwar die Hauptwege relativ schnell freigeräumt werden, aber unsere Lieblingswege nicht oder erst viel später bearbeitet werden. Die Folgen des November-Schneebruchs 2005 in der Hardt wurden erst fünf Monate später halbwegs beseitigt und zwar ungeachtet der Trailpflegearbeiten, die ich zz. schon erbracht hatte. Was meint Ihr zu dieser Idee?
Ich würde gerne ab Spätfrühjahr regelmäßige Tagestouren an den Wochenenden anbieten. Aus den Jahre 2001 bis 2004 habe ich soviele Explorertourdaten aufgezeichnet und gesammelt, dass wir knapp zwanzig längere Touren (60-100km) in unserer Umgebung zur Verfügung haben. Start wäre jeweils morgens, mittags Einkehr und Spätnachmittag bis Abend Rückkehr. Ideal wären die zwei altbewährten Leistungsklasse á la KFL. Start gemeinsam, Einkehr gemeinsam, Rest getrennt. Interesse?
So, ich hoffe, ich habe Eure Befürchtungen hinsichtlich der Werbeveranstaltungen nehmen können und freue mich sehr, wenn Ihr kommt. 

VG Martin

PS: Wenn Ihr keine Wünsche an oder Ideen für die DIMB (IG) habt, auch nicht schlimm, Ihr seid trotzdem herzlich eingeladen.


----------



## Delgado (22. Januar 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> .. Es werden auch keine Reden gehalten, über den Sinn und Zweck der DIMB und welche Vorteile eine Mitgliedschaft inne haben kann.



Schwör!


----------



## juchhu (22. Januar 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Schwör!


 
Hand aufs Herz und keine gekreuzten Finger auf dem Rücken.


----------



## Enrgy (22. Januar 2007)

Hi MArtin,
die Idee mit der Trailpflege (auch unabhängig der Sturmschäden) ist nicht schlecht, sowas gibts ja übern Teich auch schon.

Hier mal meine Bilder von gestern, sind aber alle in räumlich recht begrenztem Gebiet gemacht. Also nicht ganz so schlimm, wie es evtl. scheinen mag.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/15719


----------



## juchhu (22. Januar 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Hi MArtin,
> die Idee mit der Trailpflege (auch unabhängig der Sturmschäden) ist nicht schlecht, sowas gibts ja übern Teich auch schon.
> 
> Hier mal meine Bilder von gestern, sind aber alle in räumlich recht begrenztem Gebiet gemacht. Also nicht ganz so schlimm, wie es evtl. scheinen mag.
> ...


 




Sowas auf einm Trail, und dieser ist bis zur Räumung erledigt. 
Die Gefahr besteht natürlich, dass man sowas vielleicht auch gerne liegen läßt, da sich so eine natürliche Wegsperrung ergibt. 
Da wird bei dem einen oder anderen Förster und Forstamt ein wenig Diplomatie und Fingerspitzengefühl von Nöten sein.

Nur wenn wir es nicht irgendwie in Angriff nehmen, dann liegen die Bäume auch noch im Sommer rum und versprerren die Trails. 

Also, dann haben wir doch schon mal ein gutes und wichtiges Thema. 

VG Martin


----------



## Delgado (22. Januar 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ..
> die Idee mit der Trailpflege (auch unabhängig der Sturmschäden) ist nicht schlecht, ...



Stifte für den Punktbesten aus Deiner Liste einen Preis:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (22. Januar 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Stifte für den Punktbesten aus Deiner Liste einen Preis:


 
Klasse. 

Allerdings gebe ich zu Bedenken, dass Du auch noch eine Großpackung Snickers (Alter Slogan: Wenn mal wieder länger dauert!) stiften solltest.  

Ich glaube, da müssen wir uns größere Geräte besorgen.


----------



## Airhaenz (22. Januar 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Sowas auf einm Trail, und dieser ist bis zur Räumung erledigt.
> Die Gefahr besteht natürlich, dass man sowas vielleicht auch gerne liegen läßt, da sich so eine natürliche Wegsperrung ergibt.
> Da wird bei dem einen oder anderen Förster und Forstamt ein wenig Diplomatie und Fingerspitzengefühl von Nöten sein.
> 
> ...




Hab mir gestern einen Teil der Altenbergtrails angeguckt und da, wie nicht anders zu erwarten, sah es genauso aus. An vielen Stellen steht man vor meterhohen Baummauer.


----------



## Delgado (22. Januar 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Klasse.
> 
> Allerdings gebe ich zu Bedenken, dass Du auch noch eine Großpackung Snickers (Alter Slogan: Wenn mal wieder länger dauert!) stiften solltest.



o. k.


----------



## Marco_Lev (22. Januar 2007)

Hoeppi schrieb:


> Aber was war denn mit MarcoLev los?
> Im letzten Moment umentschieden? Feige Sau



also bei mir war das sooo...:
um 8.00uhr klingelt der wecker.
um 8.02uhr quäle ich mich gähnend aus dem bett um einen blick aus dem fenster zu werfen.
um 8.03uhr  
um 8.04uhr lag ich wieder im bettchen bei frauchen.

was dann folgte hat den namen orkan ebenfalls verdient, und war mit sicherheit nicht weniger anstrengend als eure mtb-tour   

um 8.10uhr bin ich dann wieder total geschafft eingeschlafen    

naja, so ungefähr hat sich das abgespielt  

gruß marco


----------



## Schnegge (22. Januar 2007)

Marco_Lev schrieb:


> ...um 8.04uhr lag ich wieder im bettchen bei frauchen.
> 
> was dann folgte hat den namen orkan ebenfalls verdient, und war mit sicherheit nicht weniger anstrengend als eure mtb-tour
> 
> um 8.10uhr bin ich dann wieder total geschafft eingeschlafen    ...



Dat ging aber flott...


----------



## Enrgy (22. Januar 2007)

Schnegge schrieb:


> Dat ging aber flott...



Um zu erkennen, daß *er* schlapp ist brauchte Marco nicht lange... 
Die 6 Minuten hat er fürs suchen nach *ihm* verbracht


----------



## Delgado (22. Januar 2007)

Schnegge schrieb:


> Dat ging aber flott...



Mit oder ohne Frauchen


----------



## JürgenK (22. Januar 2007)

Schnegge schrieb:


> Dat ging aber flott...



...nur unsere Kaninchen sind noch schneller. 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch für die Leistung an dich und deine Gattin. 
Weiter so, wir sind stolz auf dich!


----------



## Hoeppi (22. Januar 2007)

Marco_Lev schrieb:


> also bei mir war das sooo...:
> um 8.04uhr lag ich wieder im bettchen bei frauchen.
> um 8.10uhr bin ich dann wieder total geschafft eingeschlafen
> 
> ...



WAS....?   6 Minuten für einen Quicki? Bist Du langsam, nur gut, das Du beim Biken schneller bist  


Aber ich glaube nur bedingt das Du auf Deinem Esel mehr Kalorien verbraucht hast, als wir mit Rückenwind den Berghoch  

Also, sieh zu, dass Du das Poppen Samstags machst, damit Sonntag das Rädchen dran ist. Solltest Prioritäten setzen :kotz: 

gruß

Thomas


----------



## Delgado (22. Januar 2007)

Hoeppi schrieb:


> Aber ich glaube nur bedingt das Du auf Deinem Esel mehr Kalorien verbraucht hast, als wir  ....



Sodomie  Und ich dachte Hammelhetzer sei der einzige ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hoeppi (22. Januar 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Sodomie  Und ich dachte Hammelhetzer sei der einzige ...



So war das mit dem Esel garnicht gemeint.... reicht ja wenn die Hammel gehezt werden  

Da bleiben wir doch schon beim Bike oder den Frauen


----------



## Manni (28. Januar 2007)

Und ist heute jemand in der Gegend gefahren?  
Wie siehts denn aus zwischen Opladen, Diepental, Burscheid und Witzhelden?

Gruß Manni


----------



## Enrgy (28. Januar 2007)

Hi Manni, war vorgestern vor dem Schnee und noch bei schön gefrorenem Boden von Witzhelden Richtung Diepental und dann Ölbachtal bis rein nach Opladen. Dort waren alle Trails frei (bis auf kleinere Sachen bei Witzhelden, die man gut umfahren kann ohne Kletterei). 
Aber leider ist ja nun wieder alles getaut und man versinkt im Reiterschlamm...


----------



## Roadrunner1 (29. Januar 2007)

Auf dem Trail von Witzhelden runter zur Sengbach liegen zwei Bäume. Danach sind wir den Sengbach Rundweg Richtung Staumauer gefahrern. Dieser ist nur so von quer liegenden Bäumen gespickt. Danach war alles frei.


----------



## Marco_Lev (31. Januar 2007)

wollte mal hören ob morgen einer der üblichen verdächtigen ein feierabendründchen, evtl. ab bahnhof opladen(?), fährt?
bin aber auch flexibel was startzeit und treffpunkt angeht.
nur das wetter sollte halbwegs mitspielen, heute wars ja entgegen der wettervorhersage einfach nur traumhaft  
ja dann lamma uns mal überraschen  

gruß marco


----------



## Badehose (1. Februar 2007)

Marco,

wenn das Wetter mitspielt, würde ich ein Stück mit dir radeln.
Könnte dann so gegen 17:10 Uhr Kreisel Opladen sein.


----------



## Marco_Lev (1. Februar 2007)

hi gene,

mich gibts nicht nur fürn stückchen. ganz oder garnicht  
17:10 am kreisel ist gut.
halten wir das jetzt schon fest, oder nochmal rücksprache halten?

gruß marco


----------



## Hoeppi (1. Februar 2007)

Tach zusammen,

da für Sonntag noch kein Termin im LMB steht, wollte ich mal
anfragen, ob wer auch immer lust hat....
Rein zur Vorsorge; muss Samstag Abend auf ne Karnevalssitzung,
und brauche ne Ausrede, dass ich nicht zuviel trinke... 

Also je nach dem sieht man sich...

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Manni (1. Februar 2007)

Das Wetter soll doch ganz brauchbar werden am Wochenende,
also Marco schreib mal die Sonntags um 10 Tour aus.

Gruß Manni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Badehose (1. Februar 2007)

Marco_Lev schrieb:


> hi gene,
> 
> mich gibts nicht nur fürn stückchen. ganz oder garnicht
> 17:10 am kreisel ist gut.
> ...




Bin pünktlich am Treffpunkt.


----------



## Marco_Lev (1. Februar 2007)

Manni schrieb:


> Das Wetter soll doch ganz brauchbar werden am Wochenende,
> also Marco schreib mal die Sonntags um 10 Tour aus.
> 
> Gruß Manni



hallo manni,

glaube du meinst den hoeppi:
ausserdem wolltest du doch eigentlich samstags fahren?!



Hoeppi schrieb:


> Tach zusammen,
> 
> da für Sonntag noch kein Termin im LMB steht, wollte ich mal
> anfragen, ob wer auch immer lust hat....
> ...



thomas,

hätte interesse. um wieviel uhr wolltesten starten?
halte 12 uhr für ne angemessene zeit 

gruß marco


----------



## Manni (1. Februar 2007)

Marco_Lev schrieb:


> hallo manni,
> 
> glaube du meinst den hoeppi:
> ausserdem wolltest du doch eigentlich samstags fahren?!
> ...



Ich meinte schon dich, hast doch immer nette Touren auf Lager, da würde ich dann sogar Samstag und Sonntag biken 
Aber 12 Uhr ist ne schlechte Ausrede für den trockenen Karnevalsabend  

Gruß Manni

P.S. Ich finde wir brauchen noch mindestens 2 Technik-Seminare im Lokalforum  Stelle mein Bike und Material zu Demonstrationszwecken zur Verfügung


----------



## Enrgy (1. Februar 2007)

Manni schrieb:


> P.S. Ich finde wir brauchen noch mindestens 2 Technik-Seminare im Lokalforum  Stelle mein Bike und Material zu Demonstrationszwecken zur Verfügung


Fahrtechnik oder Biketechnik....


----------



## Manni (1. Februar 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Fahrtechnik oder Biketechnik....



Meldest du dich freiwillig   Trailtechnik wäre doch mal was


----------



## Hoeppi (2. Februar 2007)

Manni schrieb:


> Aber 12 Uhr ist ne schlechte Ausrede für den trockenen Karnevalsabend



Also bei der Uhrzeit bin ich offen:  
10 Uhr ist ok....wenn sich keiner für später bereit erklärt....
später fast schon besser,  da dann definitiv keine Ausrede mehr 
hilft nicht zu fahren.
Wetter soll brauchbar werden, nur morgen etwas Niesel
und Sonntag strahlende Sonne  



Badehose schrieb:


> Bin pünktlich am Treffpunkt.



Und Jungs; wie war die Tour gestern Abend, 
hätte ich nicht den Badmintontermin gehabt, wäre ich mitgekommen....!

Also, ich verbleibe mal so....

Gruß Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marco_Lev (2. Februar 2007)

such dir ne uhrzeit aus, am besten zwischen 11 und 12 uhr, und stell den termin ins LMB.

ja die tour gestern war wohl echt der oberhammer, was wir da alles erlebt haben  
hab das alles bis heute nicht richtig verarbeitet. sowas kann man auch nur schwer in worte packen, unlgaublich *träneausdemaugewisch*....ga1 bei nieselregen auf asphalt    

na dann hoffentlich bis sonntag  

gruß marco


----------



## andy_b (2. Februar 2007)

Hoeppi schrieb:


> Also bei der Uhrzeit bin ich offen:
> 10 Uhr ist ok....wenn sich keiner für später bereit erklärt....
> später fast schon besser,  da dann definitiv keine Ausrede mehr
> hilft nicht zu fahren.
> ...



10.00 Uhr Termin von Willibike steht.
Ausreden gibt's nicht, doch du bist in guter Gesellschaft: ich hab Kegeln

Andy


----------



## Marco_Lev (2. Februar 2007)

hoeppi:
lass dich nicht vom andy beeinflussen  
wir ziehen unser ding durch, und starten nicht vor 11 uhr  
andy: bitte werb mir nicht die spätschicht ab, ich habe keinen bock jetzt wegen dir so früh aufzustehen  

gruß marco


----------



## andy_b (2. Februar 2007)

Marco_Lev schrieb:


> hoeppi:
> lass dich nicht vom andy beeinflussen
> wir ziehen unser ding durch, und starten nicht vor 11 uhr
> andy: bitte werb mir nicht die spätschicht ab, ich habe keinen bock jetzt wegen dir so früh aufzustehen
> ...



hey marco,

ich kann doch keinen abwerben der schon zum Inventar der OB-Sonntagsrunde gehört 
Außerdem stehst du doch eh So. um 08.02 Uhr auf, wenn ich richtig gelesen habe. Wenn du dich dann beeilst wie letzten Sonntag kriegst du bis 10 sogar beides hin .... 

andy


----------



## Hoeppi (3. Februar 2007)

Marco_Lev schrieb:


> hoeppi:
> lass dich nicht vom andy beeinflussen
> wir ziehen unser ding durch, und starten nicht vor 11 uhr
> andy: bitte werb mir nicht die spätschicht ab, ich habe keinen bock jetzt wegen dir so früh aufzustehen
> ...



Servus Marco

wo sollen wir uns denn um 11 Uhr treffen?
Wieder in Opladen?
Vielleicht kriegen wir die alten Herren vom AWB irgendwo aufgegabelt  

Also sage wo und ich stelle was rein, wenn Du kommst...?

gruß Thomas


----------



## Marco_Lev (3. Februar 2007)

Hoeppi schrieb:


> Servus Marco
> 
> wo sollen wir uns denn um 11 Uhr treffen?
> Wieder in Opladen?
> ...



hi thomas,

bahnhof opladen um 11 uhr klingt doch sehr gut.
ehrensache das ich erscheine, melde mich an, sobald der termin steht  

pöh, die alten herren bekommen doch nur ne stunde vorsprung von uns, dann beginnt die hatz  

freue mich auf ne schöne mtb-tour bei gutem wetter.
bis morgen,

gruß marco


----------



## Hoeppi (5. Februar 2007)

Marco_Lev schrieb:


> pöh, die alten herren bekommen doch nur ne stunde vorsprung von uns, dann beginnt die hatz



Servus.....

so, obwohl wir die Opladener Afterworkbiker nicht mehr getroffen haben,
nur Mikkael ist uns entgegen gekommen, 
haben wir eine schöne Runde zur Dünntalsperre gemacht.
MarcoLev hatte dann auch noch den schönen Trail durchs "verbotene Gebiet"
auf Lager 
aber bei sovielen Bäumen läuft die Gefahr, dass die noch ne Zeit liegen bleiben  
Auf dem Heimweg vom Hof oben am Sträßchen...
 runter zur Autobahnbrücke hats dann auch noch mal schön Pfst... gemacht. 
Wenn ich mal ein Ars...... treffe was Glasflaschen wegwirft, muss ich aufpassen, das er die Flasche nicht frisst.
So eine Scherbe von ca. 2cm im Stollen, Junge, Junge  

Alles in Allem 
Super Tour - gepflegtes Wetter und nette Unterhaltung!

Hoffe bei Euch war Euer Sonntag ebenso schön. ?

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Zachi (5. Februar 2007)

Hoeppi schrieb:


> Servus.....
> 
> so, obwohl wir die Opladener Afterworkbiker nicht mehr getroffen haben,
> nur Mikkael ist uns entgegen gekommen,
> ...



Also wenn du das gesperrte Bodendenkmal meinst, dann wünsche ich euch, daß euch da mal einer vom Forstamt erwischt und euch die angekündigte Strafe reinhaut.


----------



## Hoeppi (5. Februar 2007)

Zachi schrieb:


> Also wenn du das gesperrte Bodendenkmal meinst, dann wünsche ich euch, daß euch da mal einer vom Forstamt erwischt und euch die angekündigte Strafe reinhaut.



Also ich als nicht Ortsansässiger kenne den Bereich nicht wirklich.
Marco meinte nur sowas wie ....Strafe und schnell weiterfahren.. 

Da wir aber auch kein Schild oder ähnliches gesehen haben,
kann ich nicht viel dazu beitragen. Nur dat es schön war..


gerade mal geschaut..
http://www.nrw-on.de/leverkusen.php?kat=9975&id=5179
http://www.wasserlauf-nrw.de/erlebniswege/downloads/WassererlebniswegTour4.pdf
das scheint es nicht gewesen zu sein. Wir waren auf der anderen Seite


----------



## Marco_Lev (5. Februar 2007)

Hoeppi schrieb:


> MarcoLev hatte dann auch noch den schönen Trail durchs "verbotene Gebiet"
> auf Lager
> aber bei sovielen Bäumen läuft die Gefahr, dass die noch ne Zeit liegen bleiben



nenene thomas,

den verbotenen trail, den ringwall-trail, sind wir nicht gefahren. habe ich dir doch beim vorbeifahren erklärt welche wellen das geschlagen hat.
wir sind den DH-trail zum schöllerhof gefahren.
und der ist nicht verboten.
du bringst uns hier mit deinen aussagen echt noch in schwierigkeiten  

@zachi: dir wünsche ich nochwas ganz anderes, schreib ich aber nich hier rein  

gruß marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (5. Februar 2007)

Mahlzeit,

das hier könnte für eure Tourenplanung auch ganz interessant sein:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=261675


PS: Ringwall? Who the fakk needs Ringwall!?


----------



## Michael13 (5. Februar 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

muß doch feststellen es gibt einige Langschläfer  

Wir sind jedenfalls am Sonntag zu 7  
ab Bahnhof Opladen pünktlich um 10.00 Uhr gestartet 
Bei mir sind dann knapp 50 km zusammengekommen 

@Hoeppi
die alten Herren waren gut drauf,   
da hättet Ihr ruhig mitfahren können  

@MarcoLev 
und Du auch 

aber es gibt ja immer ein nächstes mal 

bikergrüße
Michael


----------



## Zachi (5. Februar 2007)

Marco_Lev schrieb:


> nenene thomas,
> 
> den verbotenen trail, den ringwall-trail, sind wir nicht gefahren. habe ich dir doch beim vorbeifahren erklärt welche wellen das geschlagen hat.
> wir sind den DH-trail zum schöllerhof gefahren.
> ...



Dann hab ich auch nichts gesagt  




Marco_Lev schrieb:


> @zachi: dir wünsche ich nochwas ganz anderes, schreib ich aber nich hier rein
> 
> gruß marco




Dat weiß ich auch so ... aber interessieren tut´s mich nicht!


----------



## Manni (5. Februar 2007)

Zachi schrieb:


> Dann hab ich auch nichts gesagt
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hier ists aber  nix zu tun ihr Zwei  
Wir brauchen hier keinen zweiten Flaetdrop-Thread  

Gruß Manni


----------



## Zachi (5. Februar 2007)

Manni schrieb:


> Hier ists aber  nix zu tun ihr Zwei
> Wir brauchen hier keinen zweiten Flaetdrop-Thread
> 
> Gruß Manni



 ... besser hier als bei uns


----------



## Hoeppi (5. Februar 2007)

Sorry for the troubles.... 

DH- steht dann wohl für die Abfahrt von Dabringhausen runter.
Das müsste es sein. Werde ich mir merken!
Das ich hier alles durcheinander bring  

Ttschööö
der thomas


----------



## Delgado (5. Februar 2007)

Manni schrieb:


> Hier ists aber  nix zu tun ihr Zwei
> Wir brauchen hier keinen zweiten Flaetdrop-Thread
> 
> Gruß Manni



So richtig ausgelastet scheinst Du aber auch nicht zu sein ...


----------



## Enrgy (5. Februar 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> So richtig ausgelastet scheinst Du aber auch nicht zu sein ...



Als Student darf er das  - wie ausgelastet du dagegen während deiner Arbeitszeit bist, sieht man ja...


----------



## Delgado (6. Februar 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> - wie ausgelastet du dagegen während deiner Arbeitszeit bist, sieht man ja...



Wahrscheinlich gleiche Branche wie bei Dir ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zachi (6. Februar 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich gleiche Branche wie bei Dir ...



Welche Branche ist das, könnte etwas Schlaf gebrauchen ...


----------



## TomCanyon (6. Februar 2007)

Zachi schrieb:


> Welche Branche ist das, könnte etwas Schlaf gebrauchen ...




Gäähhnn  Könnt ihr auch nicht schlafen??!!


----------



## bikeadventure (8. Februar 2007)

Hi,

bin meist unter der Woche Dienstags bis Donnerstags in Bonn und suche Anschluß an Mountainbiker in der Gegend für 2-3h , ca. 30km, ca. 500HM.

Wer hat Lust nach der Arbeit sich trotz momentaner Kälte und früher Dunkelheit aufzuraffen? Erster Terminvorschlag: Start 14.02. ab ca. 18:00 Uhr im Raum Bonn.

Gruß

Peter

P.S.: Lampe(n) habe ich besorgt, allerdings sind die noch zu testen (HID Selbstbau und 1/3W Luxeons).


----------



## Michael13 (8. Februar 2007)

Hallo,

wir fahren im Raum Opladen, Wupperberge Burscheid, Dünntalsperre!! 
Immer Sonntags um 10.00 Uhr und ab Ende März wieder Donnerstags 18.00 Uhr

bikergrüße
Michael


----------



## bikeadventure (17. Februar 2007)

Prima,

März ist vorgemerkt 

cu 4p


----------



## mikkael (18. Februar 2007)

Hoeppi schrieb:


> ..Opladener Afterworkbiker nicht mehr getroffen haben, nur Mikkael ist uns entgegen gekommen,
> 
> --Hoffe bei Euch war Euer Sonntag ebenso schön?


Komme jetzt dazu, die Bilder aus der Sonntagsrunde zu posten:



























Mehr Bilder gibt es hier - Originale (etwa 30 Bilder) bei mir, gibt's auf Bestellung per Mail

Schade, dass ich mit Schmerzen aufgeben musste.  

Das war bestimmt nicht die letzte Runde mit Euch.

VG Mikkael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikkael (25. Februar 2007)

Das Wetter bleibt schlecht, Trails lecker matschig und der Boden patsch nass. Alles so, wie wir sie mögen! 

Eine tolle Möglichkeit, auf den Schutzblech zu schwören gibt's am kommenden Sonntag, den 04.03.: Neandertal-S-Weg-Kombi

Die ist die etwas längere Version der "Neander-Wupperberge-Kombination", mit vielen bekannten Streckenabschnitten. Gestartet wird um 10.30 Uhr ab Erkrath-Hochdahl. Schutzblech wäre nicht schlecht! 


VG Mikkael


----------



## mikkael (27. Februar 2007)

mikkael schrieb:


> Das Wetter bleibt schlecht, Trails lecker matschig und der Boden patsch nass. Alles so, wie wir sie mögen!
> 
> Eine tolle Möglichkeit, auf den Schutzblech zu schwören gibt's am kommenden Sonntag, den 04.03.: Neandertal-S-Weg-Kombi
> 
> ...


Die Tour verschiebt sich zwei Wochen und findet am 18.03. statt: Hier eintragen!

VG Mikkael


----------



## Marco_Lev (7. März 2007)

juten naben herrschaften,

wollt` mal hören, ob morgen jemand lust auf ein ründchen hat.
was die uhrzeit und startpunkt angeht bin ich flexibel.
dachte so an 2-3 stündchen lockeres rumrollen.

gruß marco


----------



## bikeadventure (7. März 2007)

Prinzipiell schon. Wann und wo?

Bin mir nicht klar, wann ich morgen aus dem Büro komme (sitze noch drin ;-) .
Bei mir wäre aber auch nightbiken ok.

cu 4p


----------



## andy_b (8. März 2007)

Marco_Lev schrieb:


> juten naben herrschaften,
> 
> wollt` mal hören, ob morgen jemand lust auf ein ründchen hat.
> was die uhrzeit und startpunkt angeht bin ich flexibel.
> ...




Hi Marco,

wäre vielleicht auch dabei.
An welche Uhrzeit hast du so gedacht ?

Andy


----------



## bikeadventure (8. März 2007)

Hi,

haben uns auf 16:00 Uhr geeinigt, Treffpunkt Bahnhof in Opladen/Leverkusen (Bahnhofstr.), telefonisch bin ich unter 0171 9387444 erreichbar.

cu 4p


----------



## Marco_Lev (8. März 2007)

andy_b schrieb:


> Hi Marco,
> 
> wäre vielleicht auch dabei.
> An welche Uhrzeit hast du so gedacht ?
> ...



hi andy,

na das wird ein spaß, 
vielleicht sieht man sich ja 

gruß marco


----------



## andy_b (8. März 2007)

Marco_Lev schrieb:


> hi andy,
> 
> na das wird ein spaß,
> vielleicht sieht man sich ja
> ...



Hi Marco,

schade, zu früh, schaff ich nicht.
Viel Spaß

Andy


----------



## bikeadventure (8. März 2007)

ICH war auch erst um 16:30 da mistmistmistmist :-(


----------



## Michael13 (11. März 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

gleich gehts los, Sonne pur und angehme Temperaturen.
Wir biken wieder im bergischen    

und los gehts  

10.00 Uhr Bahnhof Opladen

bikergrüße
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JürgenK (13. März 2007)

Hey Mika,

für deine Tour am Sonntag sieht es ja wettertechnisch momentan bescheiden aus.  Nicht, daß ich überlegt hätte mir das anzutun, ich werde noch gebraucht, aber für 4 Stunden wär ich schon gern mitgefahren und wäre dann ausgestiegen. 
Hab mich bei den Neandertalern am Sa. angemeldet, weil wegen besser Wetter 

Vielleicht fährst du ja mit???

Jürgen


----------



## JürgenK (15. März 2007)

Tach Jungs und Mädels,

zum Abschluß des Winterpokals hier nun eine Quassel-Tour

Da fallen mit schon einige Kandidaten ein. 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=477

bis denn 

Jürgen


----------



## mikkael (16. März 2007)

JürgenK schrieb:


> Hey Mika, für deine Tour am Sonntag sieht es ja wettertechnisch momentan bescheiden aus.


Wenn es zu heftig wird, fällt die Runde aus. Ich entscheide mich morgen!

VG Mikkael


----------



## mikkael (22. März 2007)

Ich war gestern auf den heimischen Trails rund um Gerresheim, Grafenberg und Neanderthal unterwegs, bevor es angefangen hatte zu regnen. Ich wollte damit eigentlich das Revier vor der langen Runde inspizieren, damit uns am Samstag zumindest das meiste von Schlamm erspart bleibt. 

Die Lage ist leider nicht sehr erfreulich. Fast nur noch Matsch im Tal. 

Wenn es weiter regnet, werde ich den vorgesehenen Trailanteil etwas reduzieren, da meine neuen 2,35er Alberts so ziemlich alles sammeln was auf der Strecke liegt. Beim strömenden Regen fällt die Runde aus, es macht hier kein Spass.

Es geht von der Bergischen Allee über Unterbacher See nach Gerresheim, Grafenberg, anschliessend Ludenberg, Hubbelrath, Neanderthal, Gruiten, Haan, Gräfrath, Solingen, Müngsten, Burg, Wupper, Wipperaue, Langenfeld, Ohligs, Hilden, Erkrath.

VG Mikkael


----------



## JürgenK (22. März 2007)

mikkael schrieb:


> Ich war gestern auf den heimischen Trails rund um Gerresheim, Grafenberg und Neanderthal unterwegs, bevor es angefangen hatte zu regnen. Ich wollte damit eigentlich das Revier vor der langen Runde inspizieren, damit uns am Samstag zumindest das meiste von Schlamm erspart bleibt.
> 
> Die Lage ist leider nicht sehr erfreulich. Fast nur noch Matsch im Tal.
> 
> ...



Hatte ich mir schon so gedacht, du hast aber auch Pech mit deinen Touren. 
Ich werde Samstag auch einiges fahren, aber langsam und nur wenn es nicht die ganze Zeit schifft.
Na denn spätestens bis Sonntag. 

Jürgen


----------



## JürgenK (22. März 2007)

Zur Erinnerung, Sonntag wird super Wetter und es sind viele nette Leute unterwegs. 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=477


----------



## JürgenK (23. März 2007)

JürgenK schrieb:


> Zur Erinnerung, Sonntag wird super Wetter und es sind viele nette Leute unterwegs.
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=477




!!! Denkt bitte an die Zeitumstellung !!!

Eine Stunde weniger Schlaf.


----------



## JürgenK (25. März 2007)

JürgenK schrieb:


> !!! Denkt bitte an die Zeitumstellung !!!
> 
> Eine Stunde weniger Schlaf.




Super Wetter

Die Auffahrt zur A1 ist von der A3 aus Richtung Noreden kommend frei. Die Sperrung fängt erst dahinter an.

Bis gleich

Jürgen


----------



## mikkael (25. März 2007)

So Mr K, das war heute wieder ein Ding, oder? 

Wenn wir alle unserer Teammeetings so gestaltet hätten wie heute, wären wir bestimmt im Top 20. Da ich ja nicht mehr könnte , musste ich zum Anschluss unserer Tour weitere 1,5 Std mit meinen Kindern in sämtlichen Wäldern rumfahren, somit gehören Ohligs und Hildener Stadtwald zum heutigen Repertoire.

Somit konnte ich heute, die gestrige etwas _abgekürzte_ 80km-Hardcore-Runde mit Mr Sonntag, Hummock, Solymontes, Andy_B sowie zum Teil Badehose mit den fehlenden Streckenteilen komplettieren. Regen, Arbeit hin und her, für mich hatte es diese Woche hatte in sich: Mit den heutigen 1100 HM/50 km habe ich die 5500er Höhenmetermarke in dieser Woche überschritten.

Mein Sohn und meine Tochter hatten ihre ersten "150 Hm Tour", als Belohnung gehen wir nun zum Lieblingsgriechen (DAS nach dem 1-4 in Athen von gestern ).

Ich poste einen kleinen Bericht über die Tour gestern, exportiere die weiteren Bilder ins Flickr und trage meine Punkte ein (Bei der nächsten Gelegenheit). Mal sehen ob wir in den Top 100 kommen. 

Bis später! 

Mikkael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (26. März 2007)

mikkael schrieb:


> ... musste ich zum Anschluss unserer Tour weitere 1,5 Std mit meinen Kindern in sämtlichen Wäldern rumfahren...


Gaaanz großes Kino! Von panischer Angst getrieben, daß das Team "200+ Jahre" am Ende doch vor ihnen stehen könnte, wurden alle Register gezogen und somit gehört auch die "Zweittour" am Nachmittag oder Abend inzwischen zum Räppertoar der Feierabendbiker... 
Dann noch schnell die gebunkerten 113 Punkte für die letzten 10 Tage nachgereicht und .....  puh, schwitz, sie haben es wieder geschafft, die alten Männer hinter sich zu lassen


----------



## mikkael (26. März 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ..noch schnell die gebunkerten 113 Punkte für die letzten 10 Tage nachgereicht..


Von wem habe ich das wohl gelernt haben 



Enrgy schrieb:


> sie haben es wieder geschafft, die alten Männer hinter sich zu lassen


Zwar nicht meine Absicht gewesen aber irgendwie euer Schicksal! 



Enrgy schrieb:


> auch die "Zweittour" am Nachmittag oder Abend inzwischen zum Räppertoar der Feierabendbiker.


Druck kam von unten! 



Enrgy schrieb:


> alle Register gezogen..


Nur Hardcore. Bloß keine Wanderungen eingetragen! 

Wie die Tomburger so schön sagen: ohne ihn können wir es schaffen!  

VG Mikkael


----------



## Fietser (26. März 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> [...] das Team "200+ Jahre" [...]



Alter Mann, ich lade Dich ein, mal die Feierabendbiker nachzurechnen. Du wirst erstaunt sein. DAS Team 200+ gibt es nicht. ;-)
Fietser


----------



## JürgenK (26. März 2007)

So, das war ja mal wieder eine schöne Tour gestern. 

Das Team der Feierabendbiker war fast vollständig angetreten. @Mika, @fietser und ich waren dabei, außerdem als Gast @bonsai68. Das Wetter war herrlich. 
Vom P&R in Burscheid sind wir dann über Witzhelden die bekannten Trails Richtung Glüder gefahren, von da zur Müngstener Brücke und zum Kaffee Hubraum. Den erhofften Kuchen gab es bedauerlicherweise nicht,  so begnügten wir uns mit Fettstäbchen.
Auf dem Rückweg haben wir dann an der Müngstener Brücke die Wasserseite gewechselt. Schließlich haben wir uns dann noch mal die Burg hoch geschraubt um über die Sengbach-Talsperre nach Witzhelden zu gelangen.
Nun suchten wir einen neuen Verbindungsweg zum P&R in Burscheid. Nach dem Motto jeder darf mal einen Richtungswunsch äußern  haben wir dann noch gut 1 Stunde bis zum Parkplatz gebraucht. Es kamen somit etwas mehr als die versprochenen HM zusammen. Ca. 1100 HM bei 52 KM sorgten für prächtige Stimmung. 
Nette Stimmung mit netten Leuten. 

Bis demnächst

Jürgen


----------



## andy_b (26. März 2007)

Fietser schrieb:


> Alter Mann, ich lade Dich ein, mal die Feierabendbiker nachzurechnen. Du wirst erstaunt sein. DAS Team 200+ gibt es nicht. ;-)
> Fietser



Gibt's wohl, heißt nur anders und ist genau genommen 250+  

Gruß Andy


----------



## on any sunday (26. März 2007)

JürgenK schrieb:


> . Den erhofften Kuchen gab es bedauerlicherweise nicht,


 ach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (26. März 2007)

andy_b schrieb:


> Gibt's wohl, heißt nur anders und ist genau genommen 250+
> 
> Gruß Andy



Opladener Bahnhofsrentner.


----------



## Enrgy (26. März 2007)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Opladener Bahnhofsrentner.



Ups, ich las "Bahnhofspenner"...


----------



## mikkael (26. März 2007)

Leute, das ist geschmacklos. 
Die haben uns alle geschlagen und vergesst nicht: Irgendwann werden wir genau so _alt_!


----------



## Fietser (26. März 2007)

Mikkael,
ich fürchte, Dir ist gar nicht bewusst wie Du den Altersschnitt nach unten drückst. Der Großteil Deines Teams ist schon so alt wie die Rentner...


----------



## JürgenK (27. März 2007)

Einer Lust auf ´ne kleine Runde Mittwoch Abend?? 

ca. 18.30 ab Kappeler Friedhof oder Bahnhof Oplanden.
Da bin ich doch ganz flexibel.
Denke so an gut 2 Stunden. Licht brauchen wir schon für den Rest.

Bei Interesse mache ich kurzfristig ein LMB

Jürgen


----------



## andy_b (27. März 2007)

JürgenK schrieb:


> Einer Lust auf ´ne kleine Runde Mittwoch Abend??
> 
> ca. 18.30 ab Kappeler Friedhof oder Bahnhof Oplanden.
> Da bin ich doch ganz flexibel.
> ...



Why not, ab Bhf wäre ich dabei. Ich hoffe wir meinen den gleichen Bahnhof 

Andy


----------



## JürgenK (27. März 2007)

andy_b schrieb:


> Why not, ab Bhf wäre ich dabei. Ich hoffe wir meinen den gleichen Bahnhof
> 
> Andy




Hey Andy,

ich meine den Bahnhof, wo ihr Senioren sonntags immer startet. Ich dachte an so ´ne lockere Runde.

Jürgen

Smily´s funktionieren an deisem Rchner nicht


----------



## andy_b (28. März 2007)

JürgenK schrieb:


> Hey Andy,
> 
> ich meine den Bahnhof, wo ihr Senioren sonntags immer startet. Ich dachte an so ´ne lockere Runde.
> 
> ...



ja, nee, schon klar.
Bin dann um 18.30 am Bhf, ob mit oder ohne LMB.
Solltest du evtl. etwas früher wollen könnte ich auch.

Bis heute
Andy


----------



## JürgenK (28. März 2007)

Früher geht nicht. Ich mach noch einen Termin im LMB.

Bis denn

Jürgen


----------



## Michael13 (28. März 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich kann heute leider nicht mitfahren, biete aber morgen folgendes:

18.00 Uhr BHF Opladen, 2 Std MTB im bergischen  

Termin steht im LMB   

Gruß
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (29. März 2007)

Hallöle, 

biete Samstag High Noon eine Tour nach Gusto an:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=222


----------



## Redking (29. März 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Hallöle,
> 
> biete Samstag High Noon eine Tour nach Gusto an:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=222



    Mist und ich kann nicht, darf die ganze Zeit auf dem Rhein rumlungern.   
Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Enrgy (29. März 2007)

Redking schrieb:


> Mist und ich kann nicht, darf die ganze Zeit auf dem Rhein rumlungern.
> Grüße
> Klaus



Container hochziehen?


----------



## JürgenK (29. März 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Hallöle,
> 
> biete Samstag High Noon eine Tour nach Gusto an:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=222



Muß leider arbeiten 

Demnächst gern

Jürgen


----------



## Michael13 (29. März 2007)

Hallo zusammen,


für alle die es noch nicht wissen: 

heute:
18.00 Uhr Bhf Opladen 

MTB Runde mit den Opladenern  Bahnhofsbikern   

bis später
Michael


----------



## mikkael (29. März 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Container hochziehen?


Wieder einmal schreibt mein Homey Trialmaster *Enrgy* eine nette "Alles-fahrbar"-Tour aus, kann ich zum wiederholten Mal mit der begründung "Schon wieder im Urlaub!" nicht daran teilnehmen. Entweder muss ich weniger Urlaub machen oder der Meister mehr Touren ausschreiben. 







Ab Morgen bin ich 14 Tage auf den schottischen hochprozentigen "Single-Malt-Trails" unterwegs. 

Berichtet wird (fast) live! 

VG Mikkael


----------



## on any sunday (29. März 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Hallöle,
> 
> biete Samstag High Noon eine Tour nach Gusto an:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=222



Da ich ziemlich sicher bin, das sich kein Schwanz auf meine kleine Dackelschneidertour durch die Eifel einlassen wird (sollten das Forum in "Schreib nur über Rennrad-News" umbenennen), werde ich mit nach Gusto kommen, wo immer das liegt.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (29. März 2007)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Da ich ziemlich sicher bin, das sich kein Schwanz auf meine kleine Dackelschneidertour durch die Eifel einlassen wird (sollten das Forum in "Schreib nur über Rennrad-News" umbenennen), werde ich mit nach Gusto kommen, wo immer das liegt.



Meine Meinung über RR-News ist ja allenthalben nachzulesen; ich werde auch meine RR-Touren nur noch auf MTB-News posten.


----------



## Redking (29. März 2007)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Da ich ziemlich sicher bin, das sich kein Schwanz auf meine kleine Dackelschneidertour durch die Eifel einlassen wird (sollten das Forum in "Schreib nur über Rennrad-News" umbenennen), werde ich mit nach Gusto kommen, wo immer das liegt.



Ja leider habe ich am Samstag eine andere Mission, Aber die Tour von Volker ist schon interessanter!
Grüße
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (2. April 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Hallöle,
> 
> biete Samstag High Noon eine Tour nach Gusto an:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=222



Das war eine schöne Fahrt nach Gusto, über den Gusto Weg und durch die Gusto Berge. Das Wetter war auch nach unserem Gusto; Beteiligung etwas mau, war wohl etwas zu kurz und unhöhig für die Marathonmen. 

Geschwindigkeit sollte laaangsam sein, hat sich aber dann doch etwas nach mittel verschoben, zum Leidwesen unseres Bonsai, der die üblichen Erkrather Materialschwächen mitbrachte.  

Feiner Altherrenausflug!

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Enrgy (2. April 2007)

Jou, war ein nettes abwechlungsreiches Ründchen. Neben "Micha und Micha" bekamen wir auch noch temporär Unterstützung von Mr. Badehose. Ein weiterer, unbekannter Kollege (@AldiAnarchist) rief pünktlich zur Startzeit an, war aber per Bike auf Anreise und des Kartenlesens noch nicht ganz mächtig. So stand er irgendwo auf der anderen Seite von Langenfeld, locker 6km entfernt. Naja, nächstes Mal Karte und Anfahrtsweg etwas besser studieren und rechtzeitig losfahren, dann klappts auch mit den Touren...

Es ging also pünktlich erstmal locker flach Richtung Ohligser Heide, dann ins Ittertal, wo sich @Badehose verabschiedete. Auf schönem, oft schmalen Weg erreichten wir den schmucken Marktplatz in Gräfrath, wo ein Plauschpäuschen in der Sonne gehalten wurde. Dann noch die letzten HMs bis zu Solingens höchstem Punkt und entgegen dem "Rabäääh, der S-Weg geht aber da lang" auf einem schönen Trail bis runter zur Wupper. Hier hatte unser Bonsai einige Adrenalinschübe, weil die Bremswirkung seiner "Magura-schieß-mich-tot" vorne gen Null tendierte. Vorbei am Mopedparkplatz vorm Cafe Hubraum (verdächtig leer bei dem Wetter) dann auf direktem Weg zum Papiermühlentrail. Am Aussichtspunkt gabs Blicke bis nach Köln, naja einem Fremden hätte ich die Kirche in Solingen City als Dom verkaufen können, aber Herr Sonntag ließ sich natürlich nicht aufs Glatteis führen.
Über Müngsten erreichten wir Burg über einen Höhenweg, leider habe ich den erst einmal in umgekehrter Richtung gefahren und somit den Abzweig ins Tal verpasst. Als "Belohnung" wurden die HMs auf einem steilen Teerweg vernichtet - Höchststrafe, kotz!
In Glüder hat Herr Sonntag dann angeregt, die Route noch über Burg Hohenscheid auf dem S-Weg bis Wipperaue laufen zu lassen. Keine schlechte Idee, somit kamen dann noch 200Hm mehr als geplant aufs Konto. Wo gibts eigentlich die Zinsen dafür??


----------



## No Mercy (8. April 2007)

Hallo Opladener Männers,
vielen Dank für die heutige Sonntagsrunde. Schöne Tour mit angenehmer Gesellschaft.

gruß dirk


----------



## Michael13 (10. April 2007)

ES GEHT WIEDER LOS   


Opladener Bahnhofsbiker starten wieder 

Do 12.04. 2007 18.00 Uhr ab BHF Opladen 

Erst biken und dann 
und dann ist da auch noch super Wetter angesagt 

wer nicht mitfährt dem bleibt nur noch eins: 

bikergrüße 
Michael


----------



## Enrgy (10. April 2007)




----------



## Hoeppi (11. April 2007)

Michael13 schrieb:


> ES GEHT WIEDER LOS
> 
> 
> Opladener Bahnhofsbiker starten wieder
> ...



Also, es hat wie immer Spaß gemacht mit den Feierabendbikern zu radeln.
Viele neue Gesichter am Start, welche hoffentlich den Spaß am biken finden werden... 

Nur für den Biergarten muss es wohl noch wärmer werden  

Also, bis Donnerstag

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JürgenK (11. April 2007)

Hoeppi schrieb:


> Also, es hat wie immer Spaß gemacht mit den Feierabendbikern zu radeln.
> ....
> 
> Gruß
> Thomas



Oha!!! Das ist ja schlimmer als eine Falte in der Markise.   Das sind nicht die Feierabendbiker, guckst du hier http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/details/174

Das sind die Opladener Bahnhofsbiker http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/details/156

Aber es macht trotzdem Spaß mit denen zu biken 

Bis denn mal

Jürgen


----------



## Hoeppi (11. April 2007)

JürgenK schrieb:


> Oha!!! Das ist ja schlimmer als eine Falte in der Markise.
> Das sind nicht die Feierabendbiker
> Das sind die Opladener Bahnhofsbiker
> 
> ...



Na sowas, 
die Herren befinden sich auf Platz 30 der Gesamtliste. Hut ab 

Also bis denn 
Thomas


----------



## Starbuck (11. April 2007)

@ hoeppi

Platz 30 hätten so einige den Jungs, glaube ich, nicht zugetraut. Aber die können strampeln bis die Waden platzen.  

Mit dem  können wir am Donnerstag nachholen, Wetter soll ja prächtig werden. Hoffe ich schaffs auch rechtzeitig.... 

Bis D-Day

Holger


----------



## Michael13 (12. April 2007)

noch 7,50 Std   

dann gehts los 

wer heute nicht kann dem bleibt nur eins: + 


bis später (18.00 Uhr BHF Opladen)

bikergrüße 
Michael


----------



## Hoeppi (12. April 2007)

Michael13 schrieb:


> noch 7,50 Std
> 
> dann gehts los
> 
> ...



Da simmer dabei, dat is prima...
...angemeldet 
Mensch, 28 Grad, das wird warm und staubig 

Also bis gleich.
Gruß Thomas


----------



## Michael13 (13. April 2007)

So Leute,

der Termin ist eingetragen, Sonntag 10.00 Uhr am Bhf Opladen (wie jeden Sonntag)        

Bei Traumwetter sollte es eine Traumrunde werden 


bikergrüße 
Michael


----------



## Michael13 (18. April 2007)

So,

am Dienstag war also die Einsteiger Tour  

Ausgeschrieben war leicht und langsam  
Es wurde dann aber doch wieder schnell  
Es kamen mehr Dauerbiker als Einsteiger   

Staubtrockenes Rennen wurde daraus 

Do 18.00 Uhr gehts weiter,  Bhf Opladen

bis dann
Michael


----------



## Manni (19. April 2007)

Hallo Gemeinde, vom 17. bis 20.Mai gibt es ein interessantes Bikeevent im Harz, organisiert vom Berliner-Lokalforum. Zur Zeit sind noch ein paar Plätze frei, also falls noch jemand mit möchte hier die Links:

Brockenrocken II und die Eventseite

Vielleicht finden sich ja noch ein paar Mitbiker, es sind aber nur noch ein paar wenige Plätze frei  


Gruß Manni


----------



## RadelRalf (21. April 2007)

Michael13 schrieb:


> So,
> 
> am Dienstag war also die Einsteiger Tour
> 
> ...



Hi,

mir als besagter Einsteiger hat  die Tour mit MtbLev aber viel Spaß gemacht! Ich kann jedem Neuling nur empfehlen Kontakt zu  anderen Bikern  zu suchen dort gibt es viele Fahrtipps und schöne Strecken lernt  man so auch kennen. 
Die Tour habe ich mal mit Gps Handy und einer Demo Version von RunGPS aufgezeichnet könnt ihr euch hier anschauen.
http://www.gps-sport.net/detail.jsp?trainingID=480 

Bis  Dienstag beim nächsten Einsteiger treff
Ralf


----------



## Michael13 (23. April 2007)

Hallo Ralf,

morgen ist ja wieder Termin mit den Opladenern Bhf`s bikern 

Ich bin leider nicht dabei    

Wünsche Euch aber viele trails und zum Schluß ein Weizenbier 

und fresst nicht zuviel Staub  

bikergrüße 
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zachi (26. April 2007)

Schade, wollte eigentlich heute bei eurer Donnerstags-Runde dabeisein. Aber wie heißt es so schön: "Alles für´s Projekt ..."
Ich hoffe es klappt nächste Woche.


----------



## Michael13 (26. April 2007)

Zachi schrieb:


> Schade, wollte eigentlich heute bei eurer Donnerstags-Runde dabeisein. Aber wie heißt es so schön: "Alles für´s Projekt ..."
> Ich hoffe es klappt nächste Woche.



da verpasst aber einer was   

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Hoeppi (27. April 2007)

Michael13 schrieb:


> da verpasst aber einer was
> 
> Gruß
> Michael



JA....Staub hat er verpasst..... 
Jede Menge Staub.   

Und geschmeckt hat der.... lecker...nur ein bisschen trocken halt...

Bis nächste Woche

Gruß Thomas


----------



## kolt siewerts (27. April 2007)

ja, das war schon ein grandioser anblick: 38 biker fliegen durch den staub. die jogger fanden das bestimmt auch richtig cool 
vielen dank nochmal an willibike & michael13 für den fantastischen ride! wir hatten uns am ende mit dem süßen marcolev verquatscht und den abschied verpasst...
viele grüße,
kolt


----------



## Michael13 (27. April 2007)

Hallo Zusammen,

wir waren dann noch in der Ruhlach  

Karl Heinz u. Udo waren dann auch dort
....und es gab    

Wer nicht mitkommt verpasst den Anschluß 

bis dann
Michael13

PS: Sonntag wird wieder Staub gefressen


----------



## Starbuck (27. April 2007)

Wie jetzt ?!?!?! kolt schreibt ihr wart gestern 38 Biker ?!?!  
Und ich war nicht dabei.... 
Gruß
der Starbuck


----------



## kolt siewerts (27. April 2007)

naja, vielleicht warens auch nur 15. die staubwolke war jedenfalls so groß wie von einer 300köpfigen büffelherde...


----------



## Starbuck (27. April 2007)

Und ich dachte schon ich hätte schon wieder so ein Mega Event wie letztes Jahr verpasst.  
Aber kolt, du könntest mit deinem Votec auch alleine fahren und die Staubwolke wäre mindestens so groß wie die von der startenden Challenger.


----------



## kolt siewerts (27. April 2007)

stimmt, seit ich meine rücktrittsnabe mit hybridantrieb betreibe, darf ich nicht mehr zu feste am gashahn drehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (27. April 2007)

...und alles CO2-neutral...


----------



## Manni (30. April 2007)

Morgen möchte ich eine lockere Tour zum Beine ausschütteln fahren. Würde mich freuen wenn sich noch der eine oder andere anschließt.

Gruß Manni


----------



## Michael13 (30. April 2007)

Hi Manni,

das passt mir gut in den Zeitplan 
da fahr ich doch mal wieder mit  

....und Kolt hat sich auch schon angemeldet  

bis dann 
Michael


----------



## andy_b (30. April 2007)

Manni schrieb:


> Morgen möchte ich eine lockere Tour zum Beine ausschütteln fahren. Würde mich freuen wenn sich noch der eine oder andere anschließt.
> 
> Gruß Manni



Hi Manni,

Beine ausschütteln wäre nach der Sonntags-Plackerei nicht schlecht, mache aber leider genau das Gegenteil und sitze 12 Std im Flieger. Werde meinen Kummer mit Rotwein bekämpfen ... 

Gruß Andy


----------



## Enrgy (1. Mai 2007)

Das "lockere Beineausschütteln" wurde dann zeitweise durch erhöhte Kurbelfrequenz erreicht, einhergehend mit vermehrter Sauerstoffzufuhr in die Lungen, abgekürzt auch als "höheres Tempo" bekannt  

Nachdem fast jeder dem Guide irgendwie in die Suppe gespuckt hatte und die Tour nun scheinbar in weiten Zügen doch anders als von Manni geplant verlief, hab ich mich dann an der Wipperaue fast unbemerkt aus dem Staub (im wahrsten sinne des Wortes) gemacht - die Heimat war so verlockend nahe. 

Junx, es war prima, hat mir Spass gemacht! Wieder einige neue Trails zwischen Opladen und Burscheid gezeigt bekommen, nun muß ich die bloß noch in der Karte wiederfinden. 

bess demnähx ma wieda

Grüße enrgy


----------



## Michael13 (3. Mai 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

lockere Runde war das am Dienstag  

heute gehts wieder zur Sache 

die Opladener Bahnhofsbiker bitten zum biken 

18.00 Uhr Bhf Opladen 

bikergrüße
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcy1 (4. Mai 2007)

Nabend allerseits!

Radsport Campana und die Kingwood-Crew laden zum Saison Opening im Kingwood ein (Wolfstall bei Glüder). 

Hier gehts zum Flyer!!! -> Flyer

weitere Infos: www.kingwood-crew.de

Gruß 

Marcy


----------



## Michael13 (15. Mai 2007)

Halllooooooooooo 


wir fahren heute wieder 

Bhf Opladen 18.00 Uhr 

Bis gleich
Michael


----------



## Marco_Lev (15. Mai 2007)

schön das du so frühzeitig bescheit sagst  

gruß marco


----------



## Roadrunner1 (15. Mai 2007)

Der Termin stand längere Zeit im LMB.
Gruß
Roadrunner


----------



## Marco_Lev (21. Mai 2007)

tach zusammen,

morgen jemand lust auf ein locker töurchen?

hier klicken und dann beitrag #25 lesen 

gruß marco


----------



## willibike (21. Mai 2007)

Hallo
Und wem der Marco zu schnell ist der fährt mit uns um 18:00 Uhr http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/entry.php ! Danach verweilen wir auf ein  in der Ruhlach! Zum  !
Slideshow by : http://www.telelev.net/~wilfried.dannewald/3,0,mtblev-news,index,0.html vom Sonntag 20.mai 2007


----------



## Manni (25. Mai 2007)

Morgen am Samstag fahr ich eine große Runde in den Wupperbergen. 
Wer mit möchte sollte sich um 10 Uhr an der Wipperaue einfinden. Regen ist kein Hindernisgrund. Gewitter rechtfertigen höchstens Pausen.  
Da es sich um eine Spaßveranstaltung handelt sind fiese Rampen und anspruchsvolle Trails Programm. Tourdauer je nach Lust und Laune für die bis zu 1500hm und 70km denke ich sind ca. 6 Stunden realistisch. Bringt genug Futter mit  
Wer früher nach Hause will braucht nur der Wupper zur Wipperaue zurück folgen.  

Link zur Tour


Gruß Manni


----------



## mikkael (5. Juni 2007)

Servus..

Sommerkatalog: Feierabendrundenprogramm - je um die 5-600 HM

Zum anmelden, klickt bitte auf dem jeweiligen Termin. Guiding und Strecke noch offen, Interessenten bitte hier melden, sonst führe ich.

1.) *Wupperberge* am Dienstag, 12.06. ab 18.30 ab Friedhof Kapeller Weg - 3 Std.

2.) *Eifgental/Dhünntalsperre* am Donnerstag 14.06. ab 18.30 ab Burscheid/Keltenherberg - 3 Std.

3.) *Gerresheim/Grafenberg* am 19.06. ab 18.30 ab Erkrath 2:30 Std

VG Mikkael


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (8. Juni 2007)

@enrgy
Hallo Volker,
vielen Dank für die schön geführte Tour. Und auch gefreut hat mich, dass zippi dabei war.
Habe tatsächlich ein paar neue Strecken in den Wupperbergen kennengelernt; na ja, ist ja auch bisschen weiter für mich.
Vielleicht können wir so etwas noch mal in diesem Sommer wiederholen.
Stefan ist übrigens gut nach Hause gekommen und fand die Tour auch super.
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## mikkael (8. Juni 2007)

Volker, bist du am Dienstag abend dabei??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (8. Juni 2007)

Weiß noch nicht, die Teile der Strecke bin ich in letzter Zeit sooo oft gefahren...


----------



## mikkael (9. Juni 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Weiß noch nicht, die Teile der Strecke bin ich in letzter Zeit sooo oft gefahren...


Eben.. Vielleicht hast du was feines im Lager, was wir noch nicht kennen!  

Übrigens, ich habe am Donnerstag die neue BIKE-Ausgabe geholt, die ersten paar Seiten geblättert und nun drei mal raten wen ich zufällig entdeckt habe? *MICH! *

Noch nicht DSDS-reif aber immerhin.. Und ja, ich bin den Gardasee-Marathon gefahren, allerdings bis 6 km vor Schluss bis die Kette das Schaltwerk in die Speichen zog und sowohl das Schaltauge als auch paar Speichen rissen. Ein tränenreiches und schmerzvolles Ende war es.

Genug mit dem Offtopic: Wenn ich am Dienstag alleine fahre, verdient dieser Thread diesen Namen nicht! 

VG Mikkael


----------



## andy_b (9. Juni 2007)

mikkael schrieb:


> wen ich zufällig entdeckt habe? *MICH! *



Supi, jetzt noch ca. 20 mal vergrößern, dann erkennen wir dich auch 
Dafür belegt das Bild schon jetzt eindeutig, daß du nicht den Stau verursacht hast 
Das mit dem Schaltwerk ist natürlich super ärgerlich , hat dein Mechaniker den Vorfall überlebt 



mikkael schrieb:


> Wenn ich am Dienstag alleine fahre, verdient dieser Thread diesen Namen nicht!



Der Gründer verschollen, sein Nachfolger zum Frosch mutiert, wenn man die letzten Monate betrachtet ist der Thread eigentlich schon namenlos.
Leider sind deine Tourentermine in Konkurrenz zu den OB, andererseits wären sie an anderen Tagen würde es mir auch zuviel.
Bevor du also alleine fährst komm lieber nach Opladen.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## on any sunday (9. Juni 2007)

mikkael schrieb:


> Übrigens, ich habe am Donnerstag die neue BIKE-Ausgabe geholt, die ersten paar Seiten geblättert und nun drei mal raten wen ich zufällig entdeckt habe? *MICH! *
> 
> Genug mit dem Offtopic: Wenn ich am Dienstag alleine fahre, verdient dieser Thread diesen Namen nicht!
> 
> VG Mikkael



Jetzt hat es auch noch einen eigenen Block, ähh Blog.  Habe auch gleich was zum Gardasee etc. reingeschrieben. Damit du nicht weinst, ich trage mich für Dienstag ein, weiß aber noch nicht, ob ich es zeitlich schaffe, kennst du ja.  

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## mikkael (9. Juni 2007)

andy_b schrieb:


> Supi, jetzt noch ca. 20 mal vergrößern, dann erkennen wir dich auch. - Dafür belegt das Bild schon jetzt eindeutig, daß du nicht den Stau verursacht hast!




So noch mal ein wenig offtopic zum Marathon von Gardasee..
Single-Speeder wider Willen! 











VG Mikkael


----------



## mikkael (10. Juni 2007)

andy_b schrieb:


> Leider sind deine Tourentermine in Konkurrenz zu den OB, andererseits wären sie an anderen Tagen würde es mir auch zuviel.
> Bevor du also alleine fährst komm lieber nach Opladen.


Guter Vorschlag.. Ich komme gerne zum BhfOp..

Nöö, die Idee ist diesmal anders. 

Die Versuchung, dass hier jeder seine eigene Suppe kocht und sich dabei gegen das konkurrierende Tourenangebot durchsetzt, ist leider gescheitert. Von dieser Sorte ist eigentlich nur der Michael übrig (er war zuvor so, schon vor LMB und er wird in der Zukunft so sein) und er ist der einzige Biker hier, der alle ausgeschriebene Touren sogar besser kennt, als jeder Tourenanbieter selbst und das im grossen Umkreis von Köln/Bonn etc. 

Fast alle andere Treffpunkte bzw- LMB-Termine sind eigentlich feste Termine, wie MTB-Stammtische eben, diese finden sowieso ohne LMB statt.

Meine Idee ist, und das muss auch noch kommuniziert werden, dass es stets ein oder mehrere Typen dabei sein sollen, die zur Führung beitragen können. Das hatten wir wir vor einigen Jahren erfolgreich praktiziert, mit u.a. enrgy, Juchhu, Zippi, SIT Stefan etc., die Leute, die selbts wenig oder gar keine öffentliche Touren ausschreiben, oft bei sich in der Nähe unterwegs sind und unter gewissen Umständen gerne mal eine Bande von singletrailgeilen Feierabendbikern führen wollen/können, auch streckenweise, wenn diese zu derem Gebiet kommen. Ich kenne viele von der Sorte höchstüersönlich, ein Anruf genügt.

Hier benötigt man lediglich einen Moderator, der allerdings in der Lage sein muss, wenn der entsprechende Stargast bzw -guide nicht zur Verfügung stehen sollte, auch den Zepter in die eigenen Hände zu nehmen. Hardy hat es oft gemacht, oft GPS gestützt.

Allerdings war es dem Hardy zu viel des Guten, wenn er alles allein organisieren wollte, sogar darüber hinaus auch das ganze Lunapark hier im Forum managen musste.

Ich fuhr/fahre gerne mit, mir war/ist es egal. Ich kenne alle Strecken (bis auf Siebengebirge) aber ich habe den Kopf frei und kann mich auf das Fahren konzentrieren.

Die _neuen_ Feierabendtouren sind keine Konkurrenz zu den festen X- oder Y-Terminen, es sind "back to roots", also *nur "in der Woche"*, *stets unter 1000 HM*, *max 3 Std.*, und die finden dort statt, wo es (uns) Spass macht. 

Ich schreibe die Runden aus, räume (vor allem mir) die nötige Zeit ein, suche Guides, arrangiere Biker, schreibe Berichte, mache Fotos, stelle sie ins Internet und komme höchspersönlich zu den Feierabendrunden. Diese sind jedoch  definitiv NICHT meine Runden. Ich denke, mit der beabsichtigten Domäne einer bestimmten MTB-Gruppe soll es hier, in diesem Thread, langsam Schluss sein. Je mehr wir uns in die urdeutsche Verbandsgedanke hineinarbeiten, umso weniger Leute schliessen sich an oder kommen regelmäßig zu den Touren.

Deshalb kann (und soll) *enrgy* seine neuen Tricks zeigen, er wird am Dienstag Abend führen, auch wenn er die Strecke seit über 40 Jahren täglich fährt. Und Andy, macht dir keine Sorgen, der Zirkus kommt sehr bald nach Opladen, da ist geballte Führungsqualität vorhanden.

Bitte habt Verständnis, dass wir nicht jede Woche in und um Opladen fahren wollen, sonst wären wir einer der OB.

So ich hoffe, dass ich kann meine Position nun verständlich ausgedrückt habe.

Ich bin am Dienstag Abend beim Friedhof, Kappeller Weg. Es wird eine geile Runde.

VG Mikkael


----------



## Enrgy (10. Juni 2007)

mikkael schrieb:


> ...er wird am Dienstag Abend führen, auch wenn er die Strecke seit über 40 Jahren täglich fährt...



Falls ich führen sollte, werde ich sicherlich nicht die im LMB geplante Route nehmen, sondern was ganz anderes, was uns auch in unmittelbare Nähe der Opladener Wolfsschanze  führen wird. Da deren Streitkräfte aber zum Trailkreuzzug Richtung Südosten aufgebrochen sind, um sich heimlich von hinten an die KFL-Truppen anzuschleichen, haben wir leichtes Spiel und können ungestört im Herzen des OB-Gebiets räubern... 
Also falls ich komme, dann gibts kein Glüdern vorwärts/rückwärts/seitwärts...


----------



## mikkael (10. Juni 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Falls ich führen sollte, werde ich sicherlich nicht die im LMB geplante Route nehmen..


Das Bild stammt aus uralten Zeiten, hatte sowieso mit der Tourenführung nichts zu tun..


----------



## juchhu (10. Juni 2007)

Tach zusammen,

sagt mal Jungs, nehmt Ihr Drogen?  

Falls Ihr Lust an Stragtegiespielen habt,
in der DIMB sind noch ein paar Planungsposten frei. 

Aber eine größere Tourenvielfalt anzubieten,
da bin ich gerne dabei.

"Bereit, wenn Sie es sind!"

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikkael (10. Juni 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> ..nehmt Ihr Drogen?


regelmäßig! 

Nicht aber solche, die ich später in Tränen zugeben muss.


----------



## juchhu (10. Juni 2007)

mikkael schrieb:


> regelmäßig!
> 
> Nicht aber solche, die ich später in Tränen zugeben muss.


----------



## christian12884 (10. Juni 2007)

Manni schrieb:


> Guten Abend,
> nächsten Donnerstag starte ich um 18:00 Uhr von Schloß Burg aus zu einer Trail-Runde rund um Remscheid. Potentielle Mitfahrer sollten sich aber auf recht flowige    Handtuch-schmale Trails    durch dichten Dschungel    einstellen. Also nichts für Warmduscher.
> Hoffe trotzdem dass sich der eine oder andere meldet
> Mutige Entdecker können sich hier  eintragen.
> ...


Hallo! Ich bin neu hier auf der Seite! Ich fahre seid 5 jahren etwa hobby mäßig Mountainbike. Zu der Tour kann ich nur vielleicht mitkommen weil ich nicht genau weiß wie lange ich dann Arbeiten muss. Würde aber gerne mit. Gruss christian


----------



## Marco_Lev (11. Juni 2007)

hallo christian, ich bin mir ja nicht sicher, aber könnte es sein das mannis beitrag schon etwas vertagt ist?  

mikkael: finde dein vorhaben wirklich sehr gut  
schade das der thread hier so untergegangen ist, zu hardys zeiten hätte ich mir das nicht träumen lassen.
die etablierten treffs finde ich wirklich sehr gut, die haben zum glück auch bestand, in unserer gegend sind das die berühmten Opladener Bahnhofsbiker und die legendären KFL`er   

das ausserhalb dieser treffs jeder sein eigenes süppchen kocht ist einerseits sicherlich sehr schade, auf der anderen seite aber auch verständlich.
erstens ist es nicht jedermanns sache ne gruppe zu guiden, vorallem wenn da so vorwitzige freche mitfahrer drunter sind, die natürlich immer nen super tipp auf lager haben und einen noch besseren trail kennen  
zum anderen fällt es vielen von uns sicherlich sehr schwer die nötige zeit fürs biken zu finden, und dann auch noch 2-3 tage im voraus zu planen...

wie dem auch sei, ich würde mich freuen wenn es in unserer gegend wieder mehr einträge im LMB gibt. 
werde mir das selber auch zu herzen nehmen, und hier und da mal einen termin reinsetzen.

gruß marco


----------



## Manni (11. Juni 2007)

Also Christian, die Tour ist wie Marco sagt wirklich nicht mehr ganz aktuell. Aber ich hätte schon mal wieder Lust auf eine Tour ab Schloss Burg oder vielleicht auch Hilgen.
Zur Zeit komme ich unter der Woche kaum planbar aufs Rad. Aber am Wochenende ließe sich da die eine oder andere Runde einbauen. Von wo kommst du denn genau?

Gruß Manni


Zur FAB-Problematik: 
Es gibt meiner Meinung nach zumindest am Wochenende so viele interessante LMB-Angebote wie noch nie, da ist man halt unter der Woche eher selten oder nur mal kurz auf eigene Faust bzw. spontan mit den Buddies unterwegs. Nach Feierabend Guiden ist - wenn man nicht extrem Streckensicher ist auchnicht besonders entspannend, da fahre ich lieber irgendwo anders mit.


----------



## mikkael (11. Juni 2007)

So, Jungs.. (und Mädels)

Nicht jammern, das Paket wird größer!    

Auch am Donnerstach, am 21.06. um 19.00 Uhr findet eine interessante Feierabendrunde ab TechZent BGL-Moitzfeld statt: Singletrails pur rund um Lüderich!

Die Tour wird nicht zwar nicht die schnellste, aber technisch nicht ohne und ist u.U. auch für mutige Einsteiger geeignet. Der Guide ist kein anderer als unser Juchhu (_ja, er kann's noch!_) und Fotopausen gibt es während der Fahrt! 

So nun eintragen!

Mikkael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikkael (12. Juni 2007)

Mein alter Kumpel Mr Enrgy,

Du hast uns heute abend aber etwas gaaanz feines abgeliefert!  

Herrliche Feierabendrunde, tolle Trails und Mach-2-Speed durch den Wald! Unerwartet unterstützt hat uns dabei Mr Badehose, der eigens für die Eröffnung der Feierabendrundensaison aus der Ferne mir dem Bike im winterlichen Vollkörper-Tauchanzug  angereist kam, dazu höchstpersönlich mit der billigen Wunderpumpe bewaffnet, rettete er unseren Vorsprung vor den plötzlich vor uns aufgetauchten autonomen Opladenern, der ja zwischenzeitlich durch meine vorgetäuschten, perfekt getimten Reifenpanne  gefährdet war. Dank unserem hohen Speed und Enrgy-Verbrauch wurde es Herrn Badehose schliesslich doch etwas wärmer, Gott sei dank musste er zum Schluss ab Leichlingen geschlagen abbiegen , damit wir bei dem Schlussspurt nach Langenfeld endlich das bis dahin mäßige 19er Schnitt etwas erhöhen konnten.  

Oh, übrigens Danke für den Windschatten auf dem Schlussanstieg! 

Pech hatten die Angemeldeten.. Unser Herr Sonntag widmete sich derweil seinem Lieblingsstau auf der Autobahn, während unser Kumpel Mr Backloop dem LMB-Termin gegen billiges Smalltalk in der Arbeit austauschte! 

Ein guuter Start!  Es geht so weiter..

Mikkael


PS. Grüße an Willi, Marco und Co.. Hasta la Vista!


----------



## Backloop (13. Juni 2007)

mikkael schrieb:


> Pech hatten die Angemeldeten.. Unser Herr Sonntag widmete sich derweil seinem Lieblingsstau auf der Autobahn, während unser Kumpel Mr Backloop dem LMB-Termin gegen billiges Smalltalk in der Arbeit austauschte!



Da muß ich mich bei der hübschen kleinen Sekretärin nochmals erkenntlich zeigen, dass sie mich vor sonntachs Lieblingsstau bewahrt hat 
Da wär ich dann nämlich auch rein.


----------



## Enrgy (13. Juni 2007)

Jou, war eine nette Speed-Runde, nur etwas verlangsamt durch Opladener "Trailblockierer" (die ja eigentlich ab Schlebusch fahren wollten) und mangelhafte Erkrather Luftpump(en)technik... 
Daten: 38km und 410Hm


----------



## mikkael (13. Juni 2007)

So kurzer Hinweis auf die Feierabendrunde morgen Abend. Diese findet nicht statt. Der Termin wir verlegt.

VG Mikkael


----------



## ..das nashorn (13. Juni 2007)

hallöle mikkael! ich tu´s nicht gern,aber ich muß dich enttäuschen... an den "autonomen o´s" seid ihr nicht wegen einer pumpe vorbeigekommen! wir waren auf der diebstagabendEINSTEIGERrunde!! 
gruß reinhold


----------



## mikkael (14. Juni 2007)

..das nashorn schrieb:


> hallöle mikkael! ich tu´s nicht gern,aber ich muß dich enttäuschen... an den "autonomen o´s" seid ihr nicht wegen einer pumpe vorbeigekommen! wir waren auf der diebstagabendEINSTEIGERrunde!!
> gruß reinhold


Hallo Reinhold, Du hättest mich wirklich beim Pumpen sehen sollen! 

Bis bald! Mikkael


----------



## Starbuck (14. Juni 2007)

mikkael schrieb:


> Hallo Reinhold, Du hättest mich wirklich beim Pumpen sehen sollen!



Pumpen, je nachdem wie man es auslegt, kann doch sooooo schön sein. 

Die "OP Trailblockierer" hatten doch Neulinge dabei, wovon sich einer gelöffelt hat, da mussten wir anhalten.  
Aber trotzdem sorry für den versauten Schnitt eurer Speedrunde....


----------



## mikkael (14. Juni 2007)

Starbuck schrieb:


> sorry für den versauten Schnitt eurer Speedrunde....


Riiischtisch so!


----------



## Stefan_SIT (14. Juni 2007)

mikkael schrieb:


> ... Auch am Donnerstach, am 21.06. um 19.00 Uhr findet eine interessante Feierabendrunde ab TechZent BGL-Moitzfeld statt: Singletrails pur rund um Lüderich!
> 
> Die Tour wird nicht zwar nicht die schnellste, aber technisch nicht ohne und ist u.U. auch für mutige Einsteiger geeignet. Der Guide ist kein anderer als unser Juchhu (_ja, er kann's noch!_) und Fotopausen gibt es während der Fahrt!
> 
> ...


Das kann man sich ja eigentlich nicht entgehen lassen.  
Da sich ja auch noch nicht soooo viele angemeldet haben - 'ne Stunde früher geht's nicht? Fragen kostet ja nix ... 

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Roadrunner1 (14. Juni 2007)

Dafür hatte die AlpenX Vorbereitungs-Test Runde am Dienstag einen Schnitt von 19 bei 500hm und 38km. In weiser Voraussicht haben wir uns aus dem Opladener Gebiet rausgehalten. Wollten ja nicht in irgendeinen Stau geraten.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikkael (14. Juni 2007)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Das kann man sich ja eigentlich nicht entgehen lassen.
> Da sich ja auch noch nicht soooo viele angemeldet haben - 'ne Stunde früher geht's nicht? Fragen kostet ja nix ...
> 
> Ride On!
> Stefan


Hi Stefan,

ich mache am Donnerstag um 18.00 Uhr Schluss, daher kann ich leider nicht früher kommen. Aber es freut mich, dass wir uns wieder sehen werden 

VG Mikkael


----------



## Manni (14. Juni 2007)

Morgen wird wieder gefahren, ab 18:30 Uhr wollen wir zu dritt von Burscheid aus Richtung Dhünntalsperre und Eifgental ne kleine Alpenx-Vorbereitungsrunde drehen. Das heißt Höhenmeter und Trails stehen im Vordergrund, bei Regen wird trotzdem gefahren. 
Zur Anmeldung geht es hier. 
Tempo wird nicht besonders hoch sein. Falls dichte Bewölkung vorherscht, kann ab 21 Uhr ne Lampe für die letzten Meter zum Auto ganz tauglich sein. Würde mich freuen falls noch der eine oder andere dazu stößt.


Gruß Manni


----------



## Stefan_SIT (15. Juni 2007)

mikkael schrieb:


> Hi Stefan,
> ich mache am Donnerstag um 18.00 Uhr Schluss, daher kann ich leider nicht früher kommen. Aber es freut mich, dass wir uns wieder sehen werden
> VG Mikkael


Schade, Start 19:00 Uhr könnte für mich "hinten raus" dann ein Zeitproblem geben. Schaun mer mal ...  

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Zachi (15. Juni 2007)

So, hab mich angemeldet. Werde aber wohl nicht die komplette Tour mitfahren, da ich schon etwas früher starten werde um früher zuhause zu sein. Stoße dann in Burscheid zu euch und werde irgendwann wieder umkehren. 
Probiere einfach mal Gene´s Methode aus ...


----------



## Montana (15. Juni 2007)

Och ..... Mist .... das wäre was gewesen  

Muss das ausgerechnet an dem Tag sein wo die beste Band der Welt spielt  
Wir haben doch Karten.  

Trotzdem wünsch ich euch natürlich viel Spass.

_Guido_




mikkael schrieb:


> So, Jungs.. (und Mädels)
> 
> Nicht jammern, das Paket wird größer!
> 
> ...


----------



## Zachi (15. Juni 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> Och ..... Mist .... das wäre was gewesen
> 
> Muss das ausgerechnet an dem Tag sein wo die beste Band der Welt spielt
> Wir haben doch Karten.
> ...



Wo spielen die Ärzte ... ?


----------



## Montana (15. Juni 2007)

Zachi schrieb:


> Wo spielen die Ärzte ... ?



Bin ja eigentlich kein Spammer aber das hier muss sein  : _(sorry)

_*Die Antwort ist falsch*

Gruß Guido


----------



## Zachi (15. Juni 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> Bin ja eigentlich kein Spammer aber das hier muss sein  : _(sorry)
> 
> _*Die Antwort ist falsch*
> 
> Gruß Guido



Sicher? http://www.diebestebandderwelt.de


----------



## Montana (15. Juni 2007)

Zachi schrieb:


> Sicher? http://www.diebestebandderwelt.de



Hallo   .... Gehts noch   


Ich meinte natürlich die hier

_Gruß Guido_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikkael (15. Juni 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> Hallo   .... Gehts noch
> 
> 
> Ich meinte natürlich die hier
> ...


Wenn off topic, dann mal richtig! 

Tja, Guido,

aaaach, achh! Da hast du aber eine sensible Stelle gerührt. _*seufz*_

Ich, seinerzeits noch sehr jung und voller Tatendrang, der mal mit dem damals schon völlig unbekannten "Quick Eddie" (und seinen sieben Sachen im Rucksack) am Strand von Bolsa Chica (Long Beach, CA) eine Runde Wellen reiten und sogar noch in den späteren Jahren, während des Militärs in dem kalten aber wunderschönen Helsinki, ihn auf der Bühne und auf das Publikum springen erleben durfte, wäre eigentlich die letzte Person, am Tag eines PJ-Konzerts auf dem Sattel sitzend Königsforst durchlöchert, während der gleiche Eddie mitten im Konzert und sich im vollen Rausch befindend eventuell ein weiteres Bandmitglied der Ramones anrufen würde, wie schon damals im 2004 in New York, da Johnny Ramone leider seit 3 Jahren bereits tod ist. 

Tja, heute surft der "etwas-langsamer" Eddie "mit deutlich weniger Haaren und etwas bescheidener Stimme" mit Kelly Slater, radelt und säuft mit Lance Armstrong, singt mit Jack Johnson, aber der Grunge von damals klingt immer noch super in meinen Ohren!

Denk an mich (wenn du noch nichts anderes damit verbunden hast), wenn Sie "alive" spielen!

Wir touren in Lüderich! 


VG Mikkael


----------



## mikkael (15. Juni 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> Hallo   .... Gehts noch
> 
> 
> Ich meinte natürlich die hier
> ...


Wenn off topic, dann mal richtig! 

Tja, Guido,

aaaach, achh! Da hast du aber eine sensible Stelle gerührt. _*seufz*_

Ich, seinerzeits noch sehr jung und voller Tatendrang, der zufällig mal mit dem damals schon völlig unbekannten "Quick Eddie" (und seinen sieben Sachen im Rucksack) am Strand von Bolsa Chica (Long Beach, CA) eine Runde Wellen reiten und sogar noch in den späteren Jahren, während des Militärs in dem kalten aber wunderschönen Helsinki, ihn auf der Bühne und auf das Publikum springen erleben durfte, wäre eigentlich die letzte Person, am Tag eines PJ-Konzerts auf dem Sattel sitzend Königsforst durchlöchert, während der gleiche Eddie mitten im Konzert und sich im vollen Rausch befindend eventuell ein weiteres Bandmitglied der Ramones anrufen würde, wie schon damals im 2004 in New York, da Johnny Ramone leider seit 3 Jahren bereits tod ist. 

Tja, heute surft der "etwas-langsamer" Eddie "mit deutlich weniger Haaren und etwas bescheidener Stimme" mit Kelly Slater, radelt und säuft mit Lance Armstrong, singt mit Jack Johnson, aber der Grunge von damals klingt immer noch super in meinen Ohren!

Denk an mich (wenn du noch nichts anderes damit verbunden hast), wenn Sie "alive" spielen!

Wir touren in Lüderich! 


VG Mikkael


----------



## Montana (15. Juni 2007)

Na, das ist ja mal ein Posting    

Tut das gut zu lesen  (neben dem neuerdings viel zu stark verbreitetem Spammüll  )

Ich mag PJ nun auch schon 14-15 Jahre und sie werden immer meine absoluten Helden bleiben. Wollte *nur für sie * 2000 zum Nürburgring   Das war in dem Jahr der Roskilde Tragödie  

Vorher war PJ immer entweder in B oder HH und nun halt in der LTU Arena. Und wir sind da  ... die Karten haben wir schon seit März.

Ja *Alive* wird gut und *Rearview mirror *und *Even flow *und *Dissident* und natürlich die neuen Sachen wie *Unemployable * und *Life Wasted *

_... ich hör schon auf ..._  

So back zum eigentlichem Thema und euch trotzdem viel auf dem Lüderich und im Königsforst 

Viele Grüße

_Guido_




mikkael schrieb:


> Wenn off topic, dann mal richtig!
> 
> Tja, Guido,
> 
> ...


----------



## Zachi (16. Juni 2007)

Sorry, konnte ja nicht wissen, daß ihr so sensibel seid. Da sollte man ja so Scherze nicht machen ...


----------



## Montana (18. Juni 2007)

Zachi schrieb:


> Sorry, konnte ja nicht wissen, daß ihr so sensibel seid. Da sollte man ja so Scherze nicht machen ...



Tja, Zachi ... es muss sich bei uns um alt gewordene höchst sensible Biker  mit berüchtigter Vergangenheit handeln. Anders lässt sich das nicht erklären. 

Back to topic : Passt bloss auf, dass diese eure nette Lüderich Veranstaltung nicht zur _Scherzspamnummer_ wird. Das Leben ist _hardt_ genug. 


Ach hier ist es doch :  ALIVE Pink Pop 92


----------



## Manni (18. Juni 2007)

Bei den Teilnehmern wird sicher auch neben der Strecke was geboten.   

Gruß Manni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (18. Juni 2007)

Manni schrieb:


> Bei den Teilnehmern wird sicher auch neben der Strecke was geboten.
> 
> Gruß Manni




DIMB-Vorführungen


----------



## Manni (18. Juni 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> DIMB-Vorführungen



So wie ich dich von früheren Touren her einschätze, kann ich mir das nicht vorstellen, lasse mich aber gerne eines Besseren belehren  
Bring doch einfach deinen Schatten mit, wird sicher lustig.


----------



## Delgado (18. Juni 2007)

Manni schrieb:


> So wie ich dich von früheren Touren her einschätze, kann ich mir das nicht vorstellen, lasse mich aber gerne eines Besseren belehren
> Bring doch einfach deinen Schatten mit, wird sicher lustig.



Wie ist denn Deine Einschätzung und ... was meinst Du mit Schatten?

Komme wahrscheinlich mit Solanum, wenn sie's zeitlich schafft.
Das ist übrigens die Frau, die Dich bergauf immer abhängt  

Von Deinen Bergab-Fähigkeiten reden wir wohl besser nicht ...


----------



## juchhu (18. Juni 2007)

Tach zusammen,

sagt mal, was soll denn eigentlich dieses ständige "Ich bin aber der einzig wahre Mountainbiker!".

Bleibt doch locker, die Welt ist groß genug für uns alle.
Und niemand wird gezwungen,
seine Freizeit mit irgendeinem verbringen zu müssen.

VG Martin


----------



## Manni (18. Juni 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Wie ist denn Deine Einschätzung und ... was meinst Du mit Schatten?
> 
> Komme wahrscheinlich mit Solanum, wenn sie's zeitlich schafft.
> Das ist übrigens die Frau, die Dich bergauf immer abhängt
> ...




Ich lass mich bergauf gerne von gutausehenden Frauen überholen, 
der Anblick ist wesentlich erträglicher, als wenn irgendsoein verschwitzter Männerhintern voreinem rumwackelt....


----------



## Delgado (18. Juni 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Tach zusammen,
> 
> sagt mal, was soll denn eigentlich dieses ständige "Ich bin aber der einzig wahre Mountainbiker!".
> 
> ...



Du siehst wieder Probleme, wo gar keine sind?


----------



## Delgado (18. Juni 2007)

Manni schrieb:


> Ich lass mich bergauf gerne von gutausehenden Frauen überholen,
> der Anblick ist wesentlich erträglicher, als wenn irgendsoein verschwitzter Männerhintern voreinem rumwackelt....



Da sind wir uns ja dann einig  

Und Deine sonstige Einschätzung kannst Du mir ja bei Bedarf am Donnerstag erläutern.

Gruß


----------



## mikkael (19. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

die heutige Feierabendrunde in Erkrath findet nicht statt, zu heftig für die Leute bzw. viel zu viele Anmeldungen.  - So, ich fahre entweder mit den OBs ab Opladen oder eine Wupperrunde ab Langenfeld.

Gestern war ich mit Freund Jokomen unterwegs in Dormagen, schnelle Feierabendrunde auf dem Flachen mit tollen Trails.  

VG Mikkael

.


----------



## mikkael (21. Juni 2007)

So aufgrund der nicht so tollen Wetteraussichten für heute Abend und der Bedenken unseres Guides wegen der traillästigen Feierabendrunde werde ich die angekündigten Tour ab Moitzfeld wetterbedingt *absagen*. 

Ich war gestern mit Jörg (Schnegge) und mit einigen KFL-Bikern in Lüderich lange unterwegs und habe eingesehen, dass es bei Nässe schwierig wird, eine Trailtour zu veranstalten. Ich glaube niemand hat Lust, sich auf den Forstautobahnen zu bewegen. 

Diese Info geht an alle Teilnehmer auch per PN. Ein neuer Termin ist in Bearbeitung.

VG Mikkael


----------



## Delgado (21. Juni 2007)

Bitte die Wetteinsätze, gemäß der Quote, auf mein bekanntes Konto bei der Deutschen Bank einzahlen!

Danke!





PS: Bietet jemand eine Alternative? Hab schon Zelt und Grill im Auto.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (21. Juni 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> *Bitte die Wetteinsätze, gemäß der Quote, auf mein bekanntes Konto bei der Deutschen Bank einzahlen!*
> 
> *Danke!*
> 
> ...


 
 

Sorry, aber bei den Quoten kann sich der Wettgewinn ja nur im Cent-Bereich abgespielt haben.  

Mach mal heute Abend ein paar nette Bilder von der Grillsession am Lüderich. 
Am Barbarakreuz habt Ihr die beste Location.


----------



## ralf (21. Juni 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Sorry, aber bei den Quoten kann sich der Wettgewinn ja nur im Cent-Bereich abgespielt haben.
> 
> Mach mal heute Abend ein paar nette Bilder von der Grillsession am Lüderich.
> Am Barbarakreuz habt Ihr die beste Location.



...   ...

... für den wahren KFLer geht der Spaß jetzt erst los.  

Gruß Ralf


----------



## mikkael (23. Juni 2007)

So, das wird den Rahmen des "Bergischen" etwas springen, aber:

Hat jemand Lust, nächstes Wochenende mit nach *Willingen* zu fahren? Die Ausrüstung soll den beabsichtigten Fahrstil verraten: Full face Helm, Protektoren, etwas schweres Geschütz mit etwas mehr Federweg!  - Die Höhenmeter werden ausschliesslich bergab absolviert! 

Ich beabsichtige früh loszufahren, es wird eine Tagestour! Ja, ist mir bekannt, dass der Park z.Z. Hochsaison hat und am WE voll sein wird. Aber eine andere Alternative? 

Jokomen und Miss Neandertal fahren am 30.06. eine lange Tour, also es könnte u.U. Sonntag werden.

**** EDIT ****
Na, super, Uwe hat die Tomburger-Bratwurstival um eine Woche verlegt!  - Somit können wir nächstes Wochenende vergessen. 

Ich könnte eventuell in der Woche (03.07.-06.07.) einen Tag freinehmen (muss Chef fragen!) - 

So Meinungen, Vorschläge please.. 



VG Mikkael

.


----------



## JürgenK (2. Juli 2007)

So, ich bin dann auch mal wieder eine Runde gefahren. Super Wetter.  War sogar länger als geplant.  Von zuhause über die Wipperaue, die "Mustangrunde" (Mustang stand da) bis nach Glüder, dann Müngstner Brücke, Papiermühle, Kaffee Hubraum.
Da war ich ja schon leicht gebügeltaber ein paar Pommes und 15 Minuten Pause haben dann doch geholfen. 
Zurüch hab ich mich dann doch mehr am Wasser aufgehalten. Schön gerade  Es waren dann doch 71 Km. HM?. Ich hab kein Elektrogelumpe. 
Zuhause angekommen, Akku leer, Schmerzen, müde, Schmerzen. 

Bis denn mal 

Jürgen


----------



## Manni (15. August 2007)

Back to the roots:

Freitag wollen Marco und ich um 18:00 Uhr ab Opladen versuchen, den Feierabendrunden mal wieder eine Daseinsberechtigung zu geben, in letzter Zeit standen hier wohl die Feiern vor den Touren.  
Dementsprechend mies ist auch die Kondition  und wir wollen ganz langsam mit 30 km und 300 hm starten, wer also noch bis zum goldenen Oktober fitt werden will, kann sich dann gerne anschließen.
Hier gehts zum Termin.

Gruß Manni


----------



## Manni (20. August 2007)

Guten Abend Fabs.
Etwas verspätet folgt hier also nun der Kurzbericht von der Freitagstour, die bei der guten Mischung aus alten Veteranen und neuen Gesichtern aus meiner Sicht ein voller Erfolg war.  

Insgesamt fanden sich so gegen 18 Uhr mit Schreiner, Schnegge, Franky-x, Kölnerin, miamimanjou und mir ganze sechs Biker ein. Wobei man an den Namen schon sehen kann, dass es dann doch keine "echte" leichte Tour wurde.  
Gefahren sind wir ab Opladen über viele kurze Trails Richtung Claashäuschen, den Trail oberhalb der abgelassenen Diepentalsperre entlang und weiter nach Witzhelden. Dort beschlossen wir dann einheitlich noch den Leitplankendownhill mit zunehmen und fuhren anschließend durchs Tal nach Fähr und über Lukasweg und durchs Weltersbachtal nach Leichlingen. Dort gings dann an der Wupper entlang zurück nach Opladen,  von wo aus dann jeder seiner Wege ging, wobei der von Schnegge wohl der anstrengendste war. Ich hoffe du bist noch trocken in Refrath angekommen  



Locker lässig ohne Regen und mit 36km und 400hm.  

Es war mir ein Fest,
Gruß Manni


----------



## Manni (25. August 2007)

Hallo Fabs,
am Montag gibt es wieder eine kleine Feierabendrunde. Hier gehts zum Termin.
Die Richtung soll Burscheid und das Eifgental sein. Start ist um 18:00 Uhr in Opladen. Mit ca. 30-40 km und 300-500 hm wird die Tour recht locker werden. Tempo richtet sich nach dem Langsamsten. Wer mit will kann sich dann gerne anschließen.


Gruß Manni


----------



## JürgenK (27. August 2007)

Manni schrieb:


> Hallo Fabs,
> am Montag gibt es wieder eine kleine Feierabendrunde. Hier gehts zum Termin.
> Die Richtung soll Burscheid und das Eifgental sein. Start ist um 18:00 Uhr in Opladen. Mit ca. 30-40 km und 300-500 hm wird die Tour recht locker werden. Tempo richtet sich nach dem Langsamsten. Wer mit will kann sich dann gerne anschließen.
> 
> ...




Paßt leider heute nicht, würde nächste Woche aber gern mal wieder mitfahren wenn ihr eine Tour plant. 


Bis denn

Jürgen


----------



## Manni (28. August 2007)

Jürgen, welcher Jürgen? Ach etwa der Juppidoo  
Nächste Woche sieht es eher schlecht aus mit Feierabendtouren. Werde zu der Zeit mit ein paar Tomburgern die Dolomiten unsicher machen. Vielleicht findet sich aber ein anderer Guide.

Zur heutigen Tour kann man nur sagen, es war wieder mal schön mit alten Bekannten ein Ründchen zu drehen, auch wenn Marco schon nach einer Stunde zum Brillentrick greifen mußte und den Heimweg antrat   Ich hoffe du hast dir wenigstens die Stelle gemerkt, an der du das Ding unauffällig deponiert hast....
So sind dann Roadrunner1 und ich zu zweit noch das Eifgental bis zur Rausmühle hinauf gefahren und haben dort ins Lineffetal gewechselt, wobei ich leider den ersten Einstieg verplant hatte. Nunja es war trotzdem noch genug Trail über. Vom Schöllerhof ging es dann hinauf zum Gut Engelrath und auf einem neuen Stück Trail Richtung Lützenkirchen. Ich muß doch immer wieder staunen, wo es noch überall kleine Trails zu finden gibt.
Super Tour bei zu kühlen 15°C.

Daten:
ca. 40 km und 500 hm bei 2:40 h Fahrzeit.


Gruß Manni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JürgenK (28. August 2007)

Manni schrieb:


> Jürgen, welcher Jürgen? Ach etwa der Juppidoo
> Nächste Woche sieht es eher schlecht aus mit Feierabendtouren. Werde zu der Zeit mit ein paar Tomburgern die Dolomiten unsicher machen. Vielleicht findet sich aber ein anderer Guide.
> 
> ...
> ...



Na gut, dann fahr ich heut halt bei den Leverkusenern mit 

Euch viel Spaß in den Dolomiten und Hals- und Beinbruch 

Am Sonntag hab ich eine Veranstaltung mit dem "alten" [email protected] zusammen. Ich frag ihn mal ob er noch sein Bike hat.

bis denn mal 

Jürgen


----------



## Roadrunner1 (28. August 2007)

War ne lockere Runde gestern. Hast du ein paar Abkürzungen genommen? Ich komme nämlich auf 630hm. Ist auch nicht so wichtig. 
Nachdem Marco weg war, zog das Tempo etwas an. 
Ich glaube Marco wollte nur höflich sein 
Gruß 
Roadrunner


----------



## Manni (19. Oktober 2007)

Pünktlich zum Herbst ist das Wetter nun nach dem Alpencross endlich wieder kalt genug für umfangreiche Touren   Darum möchte ich Sonntag eine größere Runde durchs Bergische drehen.
Ziel sind Wupper-, Bever-, Ennepe- und Herbinghausertalsperre. Zusätzlich werden zahlreiche Wupperschleifen tangiert. Start ist 10:30 am Parkplatz auf der Olper Höhe bei Wuppertal Lüttringhausen. Es soll eine recht anspruchsvolle Runde mit ca. 70 km und ca. 1500 hm werden. Es kann aber auch nach 50 km und ca. 1100 hm zurück zum Parkplatz gefahren werden. Je nach Uhrzeit, Wohlbefinden des Guides und sonstiger Umstände kann dann abgekürzt werden. Im zweiten Teil der Tour kommen dann noch ein paar sehr anspruchsvolle Trails unter die Stollen, insgesamt noch einmal 20 km und ca. 400 hm. 


Es wird kein Rennen, die Tour ist mir bekannt, liegt aber nicht im Heimatrevier. Es kann also auch einmal zu kurzen Orientierungspausen kommen. Weitere Infos hier.


Gruß Manni


----------



## DoubleU (19. Oktober 2007)

Manni schrieb:


> Pünktlich zum Herbst ist das Wetter nun nach dem Alpencross endlich wieder kalt genug für umfangreiche Touren  Darum möchte ich Sonntag eine größere Runde durchs Bergische drehen.
> Ziel sind Wupper-, Bever-, Ennepe- und Herbinghausertalsperre. Zusätzlich werden zahlreiche Wupperschleifen tangiert. Start ist 10:30 am Parkplatz auf der Olper Höhe bei Wuppertal Lüttringhausen. Es soll eine recht anspruchsvolle Runde mit ca. 70 km und ca. 1500 hm werden. Es kann aber auch nach 50 km und ca. 1100 hm zurück zum Parkplatz gefahren werden. Je nach Uhrzeit, Wohlbefinden des Guides und sonstiger Umstände kann dann abgekürzt werden. Im zweiten Teil der Tour kommen dann noch ein paar sehr anspruchsvolle Trails unter die Stollen, insgesamt noch einmal 20 km und ca. 400 hm.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Tja, ich wäre gerne dabei, aber ich bin z.Zt. einfach zu sehr am Arsch...der Welt.


----------



## Manni (19. Oktober 2007)

Na dann gib Bescheid, wenn du mal wieder im Land bist  
Insgesamt war es aber wohl nicht so geschickt direkt zum Anfang ne 70 km Tour  in weiter entfernten Gefilden auszuschreiben  Aber die Tour will ich in diesem Jahr unbedingt noch fahren, zumindest die erste Runde.
Egal ab jetzt soll es wieder öfter Touren geben. Endlich scheinfrei, also wieder viel Zeit zum Biken.  

Gruß Manni


----------



## Roadrunner1 (20. Oktober 2007)

Die Tour würde mich sehr interessieren, aber die Wetterprognose für morgen sieht ja übel aus. 90 prozentige Regenwahrscheinlichkeit bei 5-7°C  Nee beim besten Willen. Da siegt dann doch der innere Schweinehund  

Gruß
Roadrunner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni (20. Oktober 2007)

Roadrunner1 schrieb:


> Die Tour würde mich sehr interessieren, aber die Wetterprognose für morgen sieht ja übel aus. 90 prozentige Regenwahrscheinlichkeit bei 5-7°C  Nee beim besten Willen. Da siegt dann doch der innere Schweinehund
> 
> Gruß
> Roadrunner



Ja die Entwicklung hab ich auch bemerkt, gestern war noch Bewölkung vorausgesagt. Bei Regen sage ich die Tour morgen bis 9 Uhr ab, es macht keinen Sinn dort mit dem Auto hoch zu fahren um im Matsch stecken zu bleiben. Das bekommt man auch vor der Haustür.


*Edit: Da niemand eingetragen ist, habe ich mich entschlossen die Tour morgen nicht zu fahren.*


Gruß Manni


----------

